# Giveaways



## Naruto82 (Jan 27, 2005)

*This is now NF's official giveaway thread.

Every member may giveaway his/her OWN graphic to be used by a fellow NFer.*

*Rules: *
1) You can not claim a signature which someone else just claimed. 
You will have to wait for 48h and if the guy does not use it by then, you are free to pm the creator and tell him about the situation

2) These are signatures giveaways for this forum, not for you to use on other forums. You will have to ask the creator if you want to use it on another site.

3) Do not claim more then 2 signatures / 2 avatars at one time.

4) Always credit the creator


_And of course--any one who uses a graphic from here MUST credit back to the original maker._

------------------------
here people can post there unused sigs AKA made for a Battle or for practce that you dont want to use and people who are looking for sigs can post here that they want to use one of them 

this might prevent people from just stealing Sigs or for people who just want something that looks  cool but dont really know what they are looking for or a stock 

it worked well at another forum I used to go to so I thought I might try it here


here is mine that I am giving away (Links since there are so many)






















I know some of them are pretty bad    I nolonger have the PSD's for these so I cant make any changes 


EDIT: guys feel free to post more  :


-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 27, 2005)

alright awesoem idea comrade *shines teeth* 
its about time a thread like this came along


----------



## Uchihakaori (Jan 29, 2005)

I love it!!!!!Make more sometims too!!


----------



## Kiri no Shinobi (Jan 29, 2005)

wow this place rocks man how come no ones posting 
those ones u made were great im tell every one in mah fan club about this hey pm mechatc he made our first banner maybe he gots stuff


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 5, 2005)

i'll keep this bumped. i cant let such a good thread that gives soo much benefits go to waste!


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Feb 7, 2005)

i guess ill submit one


----------



## Dizzy Blud (Feb 7, 2005)

Ill edit this later with some Sig's people can use.


----------



## Draconic (Feb 8, 2005)

I posted these on a thread, but no one replied. They're nothing special, but I guess I'll put them here just in case anyone does want them.

Hatake Kakashi -- Sold!
*Link Removed*

Hyuuga Neji
*Link Removed*

Uchiha Sasuke
*Link Removed*


----------



## XKNOWLEDGE (Feb 10, 2005)

i love them, i was wondering if you could make one with sasuke fighting naruto. I'd love to see that


----------



## Crowe (Feb 10, 2005)

Give away. Can change the text if you want. Write in this thread if you gonna use it.


----------



## Draconic (Feb 12, 2005)

XKNOWLEDGE said:
			
		

> i love them, i was wondering if you could make one with sasuke fighting naruto. I'd love to see that



Do you mean me? If so then I could, just give me some more info such as colors, size, style, pics, etc.


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Feb 12, 2005)

ah this animatd kakashi one i did for practice on image ready . just pm me or reply int his thread if u wnat to use it 
 < taken


----------



## XKNOWLEDGE (Feb 13, 2005)

Draconic said:
			
		

> Do you mean me? If so then I could, just give me some more info such as colors, size, style, pics, etc.


 ~ Request Form ~
Username: XKNOWLEDGE

What I want: Sig and any help getting the pictures for my sig tooo 

Description: i want it Sasuke and Naruto Fighting one another, the scene on top the hospital where Kakashi comes and throws them apart and Sakura was yelling to stop in the background...but it's at the end of episode 107 : I Want To Fight You! Finally Clashed, Sasuke vs Naruto and the begining of 108: the crack
and it's when Naruto then prepares Rasengan while Sasuke prepares Chidori and the two boys run at each other at top speed. Horrified, Sakura rushes in between. 
i want it to say "So much power, yet so much to learn..." also i want my name in it and by you somewhere..gotta have your name repping 

Size: go with sumthin not too big..yet not too small,.. 

sig: user defined...I suggest something around 100-150 x 350-400


----------



## Ninja48 (Feb 14, 2005)

XKNOWLEDGE said:
			
		

> ~ Request Form ~
> Username: XKNOWLEDGE
> 
> What I want: Sig and any help getting the pictures for my sig tooo
> ...


I _would_ do the sig if I had the stock =\


----------



## Draconic (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I saw somewhere that you had posted this and it had been completed. If so then ther isn't much point in me making one, unless you still want me to.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 16, 2005)

give credit if you're gonna use


----------



## HyuugaRaine (Feb 17, 2005)

hey can you guys try an animated Hyuuga Hinata siggie?


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Feb 18, 2005)

hey hyuuga raine i finished the siggy using the stock. i Pmed the link to u


----------



## Beastwars86 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey all of them rock man... If u ever do such cuties in the future post me first :>


----------



## lor (Feb 25, 2005)

dont have the PSD ne more so it would have 2 stay as it is


----------



## Celes-chan (Mar 1, 2005)

wewt~ interesting topic.

I think I'll provide some too~ Do whatcha want with 'em. n_n Change the position, add some fonts, filters, WATEVER. xP Just don't say you made them, or I will cryy. :'[


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## TheSixthHokage (Mar 12, 2005)

WOW thanks naruto82


----------



## DarkxWolf (Mar 21, 2005)

Awsome 

tigermilk



tigermilk



tigermilk

tigermilk

tigermilk

tigermilk

tigermilk

enjoy i dont need these lol


----------



## RenegadeOtaku (Mar 24, 2005)

Celes-chan, I'm gonna use the green HXH one!


----------



## thegreattoguro (Mar 27, 2005)

Only one ive ever made this my Hellsing one


----------



## Konata Izumi (Mar 28, 2005)

This one is up for grabs if anyone wants it.


----------



## Kalmah (Mar 31, 2005)

Not one of my best sigs... I'll put ur name on it wen u claim it


----------



## Kamzy (Apr 2, 2005)

meeeaaa 
*throws in to the crowd*
worthless


----------



## Sayo (Apr 2, 2005)

*sigh* im just going to make my own give away thread some day. . . .
maybe when the tounrment is done, all of my previous transpers would be whearn already so others can have 'em. . .


----------



## Kira Retsuchi (Apr 9, 2005)

here is a kiba sig give away


----------



## Gaara_81 (Apr 13, 2005)

i'll take the Gaara sig. superperv. !!!! i'll take it i like it can i have it plz!!!..............................also i;ll take the kibe sig i know my friend would love it!


----------



## IzumoX (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't need these now ^__^


----------



## Kira Retsuchi (Apr 21, 2005)

*Awesome*



			
				Gaara_81 said:
			
		

> i'll take the Gaara sig. superperv. !!!! i'll take it i like it can i have it plz!!!..............................also i;ll take the kibe sig i know my friend would love it!



That's cool I hope your friend likes it.


----------



## Gaara_81 (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks....u so much!


----------



## Animegirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Here are some I don't need. If your going to use any of them, please give credit to me. Oh and also I can't change it, so don't ask.

Zabuza in mist uniform







Zabuza in mist uniform
Zabuza in mist uniform
Zabuza in mist uniform


----------



## Jun (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a request.
can anyone make a sig of Darth Vader with Sharingan?? :lol:
I know it sounds weird, but take it as a challenge. ^_^
If not just a cool Darth Vader sig will be fine.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hokage0027 (Apr 27, 2005)

Mr. Wave i wanna use the sig you posted on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Animegirl (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's a few more I made, I'm also not going to use them. So anybody can use, remember like I said. If you use them, please give me credit. And I can't change them.


----------



## Procyon (May 3, 2005)

I have a sig give away...A friend made it for me, but I doubt he'd mind if I put it up.



Found another one:



Have matching avatars for both, so if you want to use on of the avatars, PM me. The first sig's ava has Gaara, and the second one's has Crim from .hack//SIGN...


----------



## SamuraiX (May 4, 2005)

Pelsdott I'll claim that Kakashi sig. Thanks.


----------



## anime4life (May 6, 2005)

heres a free one : 



-------------------------------------


----------



## Gaara_81 (May 6, 2005)

like i said before....i'll take the Gaara sig hollowheart!!!!!!(wait...wernt u superpervert??)


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 6, 2005)

anime4life said:
			
		

> heres a free one :
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------


i claim sakura


----------



## anime4life (May 6, 2005)

Sasuke-Kun-x said:
			
		

> i claim sakura



 heres the 2nd version.....



----------------------------------


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 7, 2005)

i like 2nd better


----------



## Konata Izumi (May 7, 2005)

SamuraiX said:
			
		

> Pelsdott I'll claim that Kakashi sig. Thanks.



Np, but are you sure you really want to wear that sigg?
Its like the fifth ever sigg i made, its not very cool. =D


----------



## spinstate (May 8, 2005)

here's a haku sig I made
If your going to use any of them, please give credit to me.

with text


no text


----------



## Rakumaru (May 8, 2005)

I was wondering if there was a cool program i can download that can make awesome sigs?


----------



## Oujisama (May 8, 2005)

Rakumaru said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there was a cool program i can download that can make awesome sigs?



Only one program for that. Adobe Photoshop CS.


----------



## Rakumaru (May 8, 2005)

KK ty , ill try it out


----------



## Oujisama (May 11, 2005)

Here, up for grabs


----------



## Ching Chao (May 14, 2005)

yo i have a request for an sig, i would like itachi uchiha on it with my name of corse,  and i would love if it was animated *SMILE* thats pretty much it,
see ya


----------



## That (May 16, 2005)

*Grape Juice*

I have a few here, most of them are quite small in size and they're not as gnarly as others.  :sad 











I can change the text by the way.


----------



## Lee-Xai (May 18, 2005)

Have one for free:


Text can be Changed.


----------



## Oujisama (May 18, 2005)

Ching Chao said:
			
		

> yo i have a request for an sig, i would like itachi uchiha on it with my name of corse,  and i would love if it was animated *SMILE* thats pretty much it,
> see ya


This isnt where you request, this is giveaways. Go to the signature plaza thread for requests.


----------



## Crowe (May 19, 2005)

These are pretty new, my nick is somewhere in the sigs since some people *ahem* have been claiming that they made the sigs i made for them. Its not a big deal i made it barely visible:





			
				Taken said:
			
		

> Buyakya sig is taken!


----------



## spinstate (May 19, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> These are pretty new, my nick is somewhere in the sigs since some people *ahem* have been claiming that they made the sigs i made for them. Its not a big deal i made it barely visible:



Nice! I'll take the bleach sig.


----------



## Crowe (May 19, 2005)

Its you'rs. :


----------



## Lee-Xai (May 23, 2005)

Another one for free:



Text can be changed.


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2005)

Im just a noob at BG's and im still tryin to learn...........


----------



## Lionheart0 (Jun 7, 2005)

what is the font names of the last 2 sigs of the first post the ones with jiraiya and naruto, respectivly.


----------



## Lionheart0 (Jun 7, 2005)

wow, your guys sigs are so well blended and the stock matches the bg would someone be willing to show me how it's done?  and the ones in my sig are up for grabs except the animation that's mine.  Sorry but they can't be edited.


----------



## KaM (Jun 7, 2005)

Whoever wants this can have it, just let me know and ill put your name it it.


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Jun 7, 2005)

I want! can you put TiMmY


----------



## Crowe (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2005)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pek


----------



## spinstate (Jun 8, 2005)

some sigs and ava's given away, some ok, some not so good.
Avays


----------



## spinstate (Jun 8, 2005)

Sigs


This last one was made by EndlessRain


----------



## spinstate (Jun 11, 2005)

*TAKEN*

....


----------



## Sharingan_Chan (Jun 14, 2005)

Random sigs that I made and didn't really like a whole lot. Take em if you like em. Leave me a post here if you use please.


----------



## Oujisama (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone that wants these can just pm me, and ill have the name changed to yours. They're all just old ones i dont use anymore.


----------



## Thee_Unkown (Jun 20, 2005)

hey kyubinaruto ill take this one :


----------



## Procyon (Jun 22, 2005)

Just some jibberish I threw together when I was bored...Use it.


----------



## Komoshi (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow... all of these sig's are just so cool! Animegirl... if i could use the "Untitled-1blank" sig please. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Shinoda_Ex (Jun 25, 2005)

Here's some of the older stuff I don't use:

*ShikaTema Flash Game*
*ShikaTema Flash Game*





















If you want your name added, just PM me. If you use one of my sigs, +Rep is appreciated.


----------



## Green_Day (Jun 26, 2005)

I found alot of naruto animated sigs but I don't want them so you could have them....
Super cute
Super cute 
Super cute 
Super cute 
Super cute
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 



Here are four sigs that I made but you can't have them cause I love them...  Unless you *really* want them...



(the reason that it says narine on them is because I use that username on other forums) 

I also have animated gif, wallpaper, and more sigys.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2005)

That one's kinda carnivaly, heh.


o.0 Just give credit to me...


----------



## Beowulf (inactive) (Jun 27, 2005)

if you want these pm me glad to give them away


----------



## Shinoda_Ex (Jun 28, 2005)

I might use this, so PM me before you tag it on your sig.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 29, 2005)

Courtesy, me.


----------



## Kusajishi (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## spinstate (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Takuza (Jul 6, 2005)

GREEN DAY!! Put my name on anyone of your sigs!!! please!


----------



## Sorano (Jul 9, 2005)

Can somebody make/find a good sasuke one for me?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 21, 2005)

Just made this: 

You can use it if you want stargrl, but leave a message in this thread where you say that your'e taken it, otherwise other people might take it.


----------



## Ghokun (Jul 21, 2005)

nice work  *claps*


----------



## SandShinobi_Zuan (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow! Awesome sigs!


----------



## Oujisama (Aug 14, 2005)

^ Have the original stock to that?


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 14, 2005)

that one is awesome Jhistgen ^^ can i have that one?


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 14, 2005)

Found this one
if anyone wants to have it then feel free to take it


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 14, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> that one is awesome Jhistgen ^^ can i have that one?


 Ya sure =)


----------



## Phancy Pants (Aug 14, 2005)

B-A-J-E-S-U-S! These are sweet! I've got a long way to go.


----------



## LiToLaZnbOi (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going to take the sig that has Naruto doing the resengan from Green_Day. Its really good


----------



## Phancy Pants (Aug 21, 2005)

Made this a little while ago:



PM me if you want the text changed.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 23, 2005)

Pek I wouldn't mind that sasuke one: Should I PM you for text or just post it here?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 31, 2005)

Just post the text here


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 31, 2005)

Text: Angel of Exile


----------



## Crowe (Aug 31, 2005)

Like that? -_-


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 31, 2005)

I do very much thankyou


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 1, 2005)

I like that avatar can I use it?


----------



## spinstate (Sep 2, 2005)

Nara Twiggie said:
			
		

> I like that avatar can I use it?



Sure


----------



## Crowe (Sep 4, 2005)

Some of my old sigs, credit if you use ?m. I dont have the pds files so i cant change the texts.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 4, 2005)

O.o pek can i wear the kira sig please..... its smex


----------



## Crowe (Sep 4, 2005)

Go ahead


----------



## Amuro (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks alot


----------



## endgame (Sep 5, 2005)

Old tag that I have never used. Anyone can have it but I can't change the text:


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, you guys can check out my Sig Graveyard for old sigs that you like. Yes, I know they get worse as you scroll down. I realize my yoruichi siggies were never really given a proper place to be displayed. 

In addition, here's my old sotw entry 

I am using a different version of it in a different forums, but meh, I felt this one needs some loving.

Post here if you use any of my sigs so ppl know it's taken. Credit me if you use it, although I do have my signature on most of them, in which case you wouldn't need to.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice boys.

Uploaded a few more signature.


----------



## Kagenin (Sep 7, 2005)

so any link to a sig we can use right?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 8, 2005)

Yupp pretty much


----------



## Kyuubi Fox (Sep 18, 2005)

ill claim kam's sigs


----------



## Kyuubi Fox (Sep 18, 2005)

KaM ill claim yor sigs


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Nice boys.
> 
> Uploaded a few more signature.


I really like that Hughes avatar from FMA. I think I'll use that. Thanks pek.

edit: Does anyone have any sigs of Matsumoto Rangiku from Bleach that they wouldn't mind me using?


----------



## TEK (Sep 19, 2005)

Green_Day said:
			
		

> Uquiorra


I think I'll use that Naruto-Neji one. It looks awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 19, 2005)

Draconic said:
			
		

> I posted these on a thread, but no one replied. They're nothing special, but I guess I'll put them here just in case anyone does want them.
> 
> Hatake Kakashi -- Sold!
> *Link Removed*
> ...




I would like the awesome neji one thanks..


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 19, 2005)

Pek i ll use that , if u dont mind  Link removed


----------



## Crowe (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure use it :]


----------



## murasex (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's some old sigs of mine. I don't have the PSD files anymore. That's how old they are. XD

Sess sig1
Yuna and Lenne sig1
Eye of the Storm sig
BoA sig1
Tidus and Yuna sig1
Cagalli and Athrun sig1
Flight of Imagination sig
Sora sig1
Parallel Universe sig
Naruto sig1
Sasu/Itachi sig1
Itachi sig1
Itachi sig2
Itachi sig3
Sakura sig1
Bleach sig1
Bleach sig2
Mugen sig1
Batman sig1
Pretty sig1
Urahara sig1

Still more, 9 more pages to look in. XD
Will do it later. ^^;;

Anyone may use any. <3


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you have anymore Bleach sigs you made?


----------



## Kalmah (Sep 22, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Here's some old sigs of mine. I don't have the PSD files anymore. That's how old they are. XD
> 
> Sess sig1
> Yuna and Lenne sig1
> ...



I'll take the 1st itachi sig  Im too lazy to make my own.

lol that mugen sig is pretty cool 2


----------



## murasex (Sep 22, 2005)

Nidaime~sama, I've made one more but I made that for someone from this forum. I do not think they want it to be around.^^;; I'm sorry, but maybe in the future I'll make another. ^^

Kalmah, sure. XD The first Itachi sig is very much loved. <3 Glad you want to use it. 
I love my Mugen sig. XD!


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 22, 2005)

I claim the first Bleach one then.


----------



## murasex (Sep 23, 2005)

^^ 

Just finished these sigs. Anyone may use 'em. <3

FFAC sig1
Magna Carta sig3

Brand new. Off the map. XD If anyone would like me to add text, I may. ^^


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm using the Final Fantasy sig.


----------



## joker555 (Sep 23, 2005)

bob rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherlye (Sep 24, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Here's some old sigs of mine. I don't have the PSD files anymore. That's how old they are. XD
> 
> Sess sig1
> Yuna and Lenne sig1
> ...




I claim the Naruto siggy!  Thankies!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 27, 2005)

I call this one! Dattebayo!


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 27, 2005)

Nothing special but might somebody like them...the most are not finished so feel free to work on them if ya want









this one is kinda funny


----------



## Tonza (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is my gallery:


Feel free to use any of the sigs from there if you see any worthy. (credit would be nice)


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 29, 2005)

hey tonza, nice ones maybe I'll look for some


----------



## TEK (Sep 29, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Here's some old sigs of mine. I don't have the PSD files anymore. That's how old they are. XD
> 
> Sess sig1
> Yuna and Lenne sig1
> ...



I call the batman one.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 2, 2005)

Here are some free sigs from me, they aren't that good but feel free to use them if you want too


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 3, 2005)

o_O


----------



## DarkxWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

free sig

http://Www. Vaporite. Net


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, just credit me for them. Also, use your own host please. Enjoy!


----------



## TEK (Oct 6, 2005)

Jakob der Lugner said:
			
		

> Yeah, just credit me for them. Also, use your own host please. Enjoy!


I think I'll use that Haku sig. Thanks man. I'll be sure to give you credit.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 6, 2005)

damn Elephant King i was just about to take that haku sig


----------



## sasuke18 (Oct 9, 2005)

thanx this is the coolest thread ever


----------



## TEK (Oct 9, 2005)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> damn Elephant King i was just about to take that haku sig


You can use it. I don't mind.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Oct 10, 2005)

Jakob der Lugner said:
			
		

> Yeah, just credit me for them. Also, use your own host please. Enjoy!




Rock lee siggie please! ^^


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 10, 2005)

Sure you can use it. Again, credit me and use your own host. These siggies need a home ^^


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

Not Using anymore, so use if u like . .


----------



## Procyon (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's a blank. If you want text, just say. I won't add a stock though. Don't forget to give credit.  

*Doesn't make good enough sigs to actually fulfill requests.*


----------



## bananana (Oct 16, 2005)

a pretty funny sig of jin from samurai champloo. just some japanese characters on there, you can add your own text if you want.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Not Using anymore, so use if u like . .




can i use the first one?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 16, 2005)

bananana said:
			
		

> a pretty funny sig of jin from samurai champloo. just some japanese characters on there, you can add your own text if you want.


That's a damn cool looking sig, Can I take this one?
care to tell what that says?


----------



## bananana (Oct 16, 2005)

sure you can have it. it says Jin


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll claim the HItsu. 

I may end up using it down the line. :


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 16, 2005)

bananana said:
			
		

> sure you can have it. it says Jin


Thanks alot, I'll find a use for this sometime soon. :


----------



## Voynich (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay there are some reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally old sigs in that list but whatever. And no, I can't remove any text cause I don't have the psd files of those sigs anymore.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Oct 21, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Okay there are some reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally old sigs in that list but whatever. And no, I can't remove any text cause I don't have the psd files of those sigs anymore.




ohh i shotgum the aya sig =]
okies? 
thanks heaps... props goes to you of course


----------



## chauronity (Oct 21, 2005)

Link removed


----------



## Kakashi22 (Oct 22, 2005)

can i use this one?


----------



## Spunkey (Oct 22, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Here's some old sigs of mine. I don't have the PSD files anymore. That's how old they are. XD
> 
> Sess sig1
> Yuna and Lenne sig1
> ...



Could I use the second Itachi sig? Thanks


----------



## Crowe (Oct 23, 2005)

Host it on your own at imageshack.com


----------



## Sayo (Oct 30, 2005)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> can i use the first one?


Sure go ahead =)  

oh and pek, i love that Rukia siggy, can i have it ?


----------



## ENSG (Oct 30, 2005)

Excuse me peK, but is it alright if I use stair way to heaven?

Link removed


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Sure go ahead =)
> 
> oh and pek, i love that Renji siggy, can i have it ?




thanks 



:.:.::.:.::


----------



## murasex (Oct 31, 2005)

Back on my free sig thing... O_o;;


Halloween sig

Just two today.
Anyone may use them. ^^


----------



## Crowe (Oct 31, 2005)

Feel free to use ?m Sayoko and ENSG. (:


----------



## Ichimaru_Uchiha (Nov 1, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> - Clicky here~ -



Can i have this one?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 2, 2005)

Have it if you want @ anybody 





			
				peK said:
			
		

> Feel free to use ?m Sayoko and ENSG. (:


thnx pekky


----------



## Talvius (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey pek can i use that kick ass renji sig?


----------



## Talvius (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Crowe (Nov 2, 2005)

Sure go ahead (:


----------



## Talvius (Nov 5, 2005)

To ppl who likes bleach! I might do more bleach sigs!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2005)

Sayo, i'll be loaning this @ bleachforums? OK? 





			
				Ichimaru_Uchiha said:
			
		

> Can i have this one?


Sure, go for it.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 6, 2005)

Claiming some to use later. I will credit \^___^/

pekpek:

*galnova.com/ sketchbook.html*

*galnova.com/ sketchbook.html*

Tonza:

Zache Bell

Zache Bell


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 6, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Have it if you want @ anybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine please ^^

Just wondering but does anyone have one like the above but iwth a guy and a guitar?

Thanks
-TDK


----------



## Sayo (Nov 6, 2005)

> Sayo, i'll be loaning this @ bleachforums? OK?


Sure go ahead.



> Mine please ^^


All yours (:


----------



## Rakumaru (Nov 6, 2005)

Can I use this one talvius?


----------



## rinka (Nov 7, 2005)

peK: i want these 2 AWESOME sigs! o_O


----------



## BooYah (Nov 8, 2005)

*3 sig giveaways*







ehehe...i just made three bcoz im lazy..if u want get it..and pls put credits when u get..ty :


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

C_FG: Go ahead (:

*rinka*: Feel free to use ém on the board.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 8, 2005)

Just PM that you'll use one those, don't bother waiting my reply @ this thread.


----------



## super_goku90 (Nov 8, 2005)

nice sigs akakshi


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

There is a Sig giveaway thread.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2005)

Added 4 more to my giveaway gallery: 
Ichigo:


Vash:


Edward Elric:


Cagalli Yura:



Please upload them on your own at , otherwise i will have to take the signature down.


----------



## Tonza (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## HyuugaHiashi (Nov 15, 2005)

*hmm*

Could I have these two if they are not already taken?   I can host them and will give credit of course.

The Deathberry


Maho:


----------



## chauronity (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, you can take it. Just host it on your own.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh yeah sure you can use it ^^ 


I'll upload some new sigs to give away...

Edit: You can use these. I'm not editing any names or anything.

Need adoption:













Give them some love and a safe place to stay <3


----------



## Leen (Nov 18, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Host it on your own at imageshack.com



Pek, I seriously need that one. Can I have it and dont give credit to u?  
That's just a joke.... 

Can I have it please.........

It's really nice with me.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 18, 2005)

Can I have the second one?


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 18, 2005)

for takes:






They're so old, I don't remember how old ^_^


----------



## Talvius (Nov 18, 2005)

lol sry for being so inactive..if you se a sig thats mine on this thread and im giving it away then just take it and dont ask cause im not gonna visit the thread alot just give me credit.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 18, 2005)

.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> Can I have the second one?


Yeps, for sure.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Edward Elric:


Can I have this one?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeapp just use ?m.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 19, 2005)

Can I have this one please? If so how do want credit to be given?


----------



## Tonza (Nov 19, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Can I have this one please? If so how do want credit to be given?



Yeah you can use it. And I dont require credit but you decide.


----------



## Leen (Nov 20, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Host it on your own at imageshack.com



Pek, can u add my name also in the sig??


----------



## Talvius (Nov 25, 2005)

here you go guys.


----------



## Tonza (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is one


----------



## murasex (Nov 26, 2005)

Ah, some sigs here.

Urahara sig2
Ribbon sig
^comes with avy if you want it
Vintage Smile sig
Sasuke sig3
True Love sig
^comes with avy if you'd like it

If you like any, you may use it and if you want the avies (for the ones that say have some XD), please ask. ^^
I also have the psds if you want your name on it or something. XD
Just PM.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 29, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Oh yeah sure you can use it ^^
> 
> 
> I'll upload some new sigs to give away...
> ...





Ohhh I want to use this one maho...Ill give it much  keke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had thousands of private messages asking me, so here it is! I am retiring my Sharingan Kisame sig, to one lucky user. You may edit the picture as you like.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 29, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> I've had thousands of private messages asking me, so here it is! I am retiring my Sharingan Kisame sig, to one lucky user. You may edit the picture as you like.


!!!!!!!!

anyone get that yet?


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Okay there are some reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally old sigs in that list but whatever. And no, I can't remove any text cause I don't have the psd files of those sigs anymore.





Omigosh I went back through the thread and I found this one which is just...BADASS keke...Id really luv to use this one too Maho if you dont mind. Crud my siggys gonna get kinda crowded heh...Need to break out the spoiler tags to keep it clean.

But your stuff is awesome Maho. 

And crazy... :rofl


----------



## Voynich (Nov 30, 2005)

Sure, use whatever you like. ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2005)

It is still available! Act now, and I'll throw in the matching avatar, WITH NO ADDITIONAL CHARGES!


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 30, 2005)

sweeeeet!
I would be honored to wear it ing


----------



## DKFize (Nov 30, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> here you go guys.


Yoink!!  I'll take that if it's still availabe, thanks a lot :


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 4, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Ah, some sigs here.
> 
> Urahara sig2
> Ribbon sig
> ...




Murasaki, i love the true love one!! May I use it, with an avy if you have time?


----------



## Tonza (Dec 5, 2005)

Here is one again



Edit: another:



Edit2: and another...


----------



## murasex (Dec 5, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> Murasaki, i love the true love one!! May I use it, with an avy if you have time?



Of course you may, and I'll pm you the avy--haven't actually made one. XD;


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 6, 2005)

lol okay xD Sankyuu


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's something from me


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 19, 2005)

Sukee! Can I use that sig??? Uzumaki Naruto one. He looks so evuL!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 19, 2005)

KenmakiNaruto said:
			
		

> Sukee! Can I use that sig??? Uzumaki Naruto one. He looks so evuL!



It it's mine your talking about then sure 

Let me know if you want me to put your name in there


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 21, 2005)

Mind if I take this one?


----------



## Tonza (Dec 22, 2005)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> Mind if I take this one?



Take it if you want.


----------



## kakashi224 (Dec 22, 2005)

i cant get mine


----------



## kakashi224 (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Gene (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's the cast of Ichigo 100% in a Christmas sig.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Dec 27, 2005)

hey i'll use one


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm giving away an Ichigo sig, but please, if you use it, don't forget to credit me


----------



## Tonza (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are few sigs for giveaway


----------



## chauronity (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd like to be using the upper Vash sometime in near future, if ok...  
And if anyone else is willing to grab it before me, go for it (cos it's a nice one)


----------



## floopyliangchu (Jan 3, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Here is one again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh i soooo shotgun the mugen sig
mine mine mine...
props goes to you of course


----------



## Tonza (Jan 3, 2006)

Chauron said:
			
		

> I'd like to be using the upper Vash sometime in near future, if ok...
> And if anyone else is willing to grab it before me, go for it (cos it's a nice one)



It's ok.

And here is few more.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted by: Jakob der Lugner




i'll take the outcast one if nobody has taken it..I will give credit of course.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 11, 2006)

lor said:
			
		

> dont have the PSD ne more so it would have 2 stay as it is



Can I use it? Credits given to you of course.



			
				Animegirl said:
			
		

> Here's a few more I made, I'm also not going to use them. So anybody can use, remember like I said. If you use them, please give me credit. And I can't change them.



I like that third one, mind if I use it? And creditz to you too!


----------



## Sands (Jan 17, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> It's ok.
> 
> And here is few more.


May i use that one tonza?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 25, 2006)

Some sigs from me that i wont use


----------



## Seany (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh oh can i please have the kisame sig?


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jan 27, 2006)

Some new stuff:





Permission need not be asked, just give credit. But make sure to post here so that people know you've taken it.

I also updated my "graveyard" if people want to go grab some old sigs of mine.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 27, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Oh oh can i please have the kisame sig?



Sure go ahead


----------



## Spunoff (Jan 28, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Oh oh can i please have the kisame sig?


Gaaaah!  I saw the Kisame sig, and was about to call it..but then I noticed there were more posts..including one that took it!!


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll use this one Tonza!



?
thanks

Also I made a avy of it hope its ok otherwise tell me!


----------



## Tonza (Jan 28, 2006)

Kyouko said:
			
		

> I'll use this one Tonza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure go ahead.


And you can just use the sigs I post here without asking. ^^


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 28, 2006)

Heh well it's better to be sure=P! Thanks anyway *reps*


----------



## Azure Sky Fallen Angel (Jan 28, 2006)

I would like anything Iruka and Kakashi related.

I'm new, so how do I give credit?


----------



## xyie (Jan 28, 2006)

BooYah said:
			
		

> ehehe...i just made three bcoz im lazy..if u want get it..and pls put credits when u get..ty :




can i use the Kabuto siggy?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 29, 2006)

Here are some more sigs from me if people wants one of them, But if one of them get taken then you can't use one of the others. It's the same sig except for the stock....


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 29, 2006)

Feel free to use these ones as you wish!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 30, 2006)

~Art made by , credit him/her if you use it please.

I can change the size of the avatars if you need it.


Dont know the artist to this fanart, but credit if you find out.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 30, 2006)

can i use the halo one?


----------



## Sick_love_song (Jan 30, 2006)

Kyouko said:
			
		

> Feel free to use these ones as you wish!


Can I use these?


----------



## Sick_love_song (Jan 30, 2006)

>


Um, I'm aware I am making an big request, but I am making an rotational Signature on another website, and I was wondering if I may include these pictures into as well. Of course I would give credit to Nf request forum in whole too. Again, thank you.


----------



## Volg (Jan 30, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> ~Art made by , credit him/her if you use it please.
> 
> I can change the size of the avatars if you need it.
> 
> ...



Ohh...can I please use the Sakura banner?


----------



## chauronity (Jan 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crowe (Jan 31, 2006)

Volg said:
			
		

> Ohh...can I please use the Sakura banner?


Just take it ^^


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 31, 2006)

Sure use them as you wish Sick and Karite!


----------



## 174ch1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Here's some old sigs of mine. I don't have the PSD files anymore. That's how old they are. XD
> 
> Sess sig1
> Yuna and Lenne sig1
> ...



can i use the sakura sig pl0x? ty


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Feb 5, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __



Chaur, do you still hve the PSD files so you can chage text or even me? ^_^


----------



## 174ch1 (Feb 7, 2006)

Animegirl said:
			
		

> Here are some I don't need. If your going to use any of them, please give credit to me. Oh and also I can't change it, so don't ask.
> 
> Urahara sig1
> 
> ...




ill use the sasuke snake sig.  thx a lot


----------



## Seany (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh anime girl can i have the FMA sig?


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's some from me..Text can be changed.


----------



## Seany (Feb 9, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> ~Art made by , credit him/her if you use it please.
> 
> I can change the size of the avatars if you need it.
> 
> ...




can i have the sakura avy?


----------



## chauronity (Feb 9, 2006)

peK , i'll be loaning that Stairway to heaven if it's ok... 



			
				.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> Chaur, do you still hve the PSD files so you can chage text or even me? ^_^



Um.. no >O 
I just deleted em yesterday XD


----------



## Sick_love_song (Feb 9, 2006)

Can i use this one


----------



## chauronity (Feb 9, 2006)

Sure ^^
Just take it if you want ...


----------



## Crowe (Feb 9, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> can i have the sakura avy?


Please do (:

Chauronity: Ha! To think that my 5th signature ever would still be used by people XD


----------



## Seany (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow thanks alot! oh and your sig is awesome


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Feb 9, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> peK , i'll be loaning that Stairway to heaven if it's ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Curse you reading posts to late!!?!?!  

TDK


----------



## Crowe (Feb 13, 2006)

Giveaway.

and I have added some more giveaways on my giveway section, which you will find


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Feb 16, 2006)

American Dragon said:
			
		

> Here's some from me..Text can be changed.



I call this one! Just waiting for a privately asked text change...


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 16, 2006)

I changed the text and sent it to you. ~_^


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Spunoff (Feb 17, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

>


Blonde Unknown??  Seems kinda random..rather disappointing too, since I really like that Itachi sig


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 17, 2006)

Change the text then


----------



## Spunoff (Feb 17, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Change the text then


I would if I could.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 17, 2006)

then ask some one like pek they would be happy to do it


----------



## Spunoff (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not complaining if that's what you're thinking.  I was merely trying to comment that it's a very nice sig, but I'm not taking it due to the blonde unknown on it.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 18, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> then ask some one like pek they would be happy to do it



Unless someone has the PDF.file no one can change the text......


----------



## Seany (Feb 18, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Giveaway.
> 
> and I have added some more giveaways on my giveway section, which you will find




Oh oh can i please take this one?


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 25, 2006)

Giveaway.











One sig per member okay,  just to be fair. 
Add text, do anything you want but pls credit or else ill cry!  ^-^


----------



## murasex (Feb 27, 2006)

Lenne! Ohmylord, I love your blending, Riku. <3

May I use the Lenne sig, please? >=3 Credit of course.


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 27, 2006)

Hehe, thanks Murasaki  
Of course you can use it!!


----------



## murasex (Feb 27, 2006)

Ohmygosh, thanks. <333

post some more up later, eh? >=3


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure I will.


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh sorry for the double post but i wanted to add another sig to the Giveaway
Which is this one


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 8, 2006)

Text can be added (id rather not change the existing but i will if you really want to :X) *Credit if used.*


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Mar 11, 2006)

My sig graveyard's been updated. Click on the link in my sig and look for stuff you like.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

Can i have a sasuke uchiha sig?


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll make you one. Hold on, it won't take me too long.

*EDIT:*


----------



## murasex (Mar 12, 2006)

RikuAngel said:
			
		

> Oh sorry for the double post but i wanted to add another sig to the Giveaway
> Which is this one



Oh, oh, may I use that one as well?   It's so adorable. >=3


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's somemore from me..


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you american dragon!!


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 12, 2006)

Not a problem.

*Here's another one.*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 13, 2006)

I want a Real Cool Kyubi Naruto sig, 
it should say "Kyubi Naruto FC" since I'm joining it


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Can i have the squall one? It looks really cool!


----------



## Inuzuka Reki (Mar 13, 2006)

American Dragon, may I use that Naruto sig?


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

I doubt it Jboo8 asked first. American dragon can i use the squall sig?


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 13, 2006)

Heres one that I made when are internet wouldn't work, I'm not gonna use it so someone els can... Just be sure to save it to your own  computer(For anyone who doesnt mind something a bit poorly made^^:


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

A bit poorly made that's awesome i'll take it!!


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 13, 2006)

NBT x 20 said:
			
		

> A bit poorly made that's awesome i'll take it!!


Heh thanks ^^;


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Np dude don't look down on your work it's awesome!!


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 13, 2006)

NBT x 20 said:
			
		

> Np dude don't look down on your work it's awesome!!


Thanks, and for the record Im a dudet


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 13, 2006)

American Dragon said:
			
		

> Not a problem.
> 
> *Here's another one.*


can i have that too


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jboo8 asked first he should get it.


----------



## Civius (Mar 13, 2006)

can anyone make a cool bleach/naruto sig?


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 13, 2006)

Civius said:
			
		

> can anyone make a cool bleach/naruto sig?


*Raises hand*


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lol! He makes awesome sigs!! *Points to crazypigs*


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 13, 2006)

NBT x 20 said:
			
		

> Lol! He makes awesome sigs!! *Points to crazypigs*


Me no he, me = SHE


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)

ask me and ill send the psd if i have my name on it some are old some are new


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)

dont have the psd for the ones bellow lost in my computer crash


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)

hope u like em


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't know who makes the best now? SO confused? What program do you guys use. I'm getting photoshop csd


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 13, 2006)

I like that one teh best


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

This one the best!!


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)

thanx but anything under the crash i dont hsve the psd so take it if u want or try to put your name on it oh and i use photoshop cs2


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 13, 2006)

HatakeKakasshi said:
			
		

> thanx but anything under the crash i dont hsve the psd so take it if u want or try to put your name on it


Nah I like to do my own work


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)

ok then =)


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll take the full metal one! And i'm soon getting photoshop cs2!!


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)

take it i dont have the psd anymore though


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh that sucks.


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 13, 2006)

well i dont want to say this a lot everything under the crash line i dont have the psd


----------



## dark pet fluffy (Mar 14, 2006)

wow those are bad ass


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 14, 2006)

Not to be mean but NBT x 20 and others quit spamming up the place this isnt a conversation area if you want to talk go to the off topic area,  Just take what you need and leave. I understand if you compliment some one once or twice but some of you do it constantly


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok sorry.  .....


----------



## RikuAngel (Mar 16, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, may I use that one as well?   It's so adorable. >=3



Wow im soo late, if you still want to use it I'd be soo happy!


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## American Dragon (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## dark pet fluffy (Mar 20, 2006)

there ok i guess


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 20, 2006)

I just started making them. Haven't quite got the hang of it yet. That's why they look crappy. *clonks*


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 20, 2006)

dude if u want help ill help u just hit me up


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 21, 2006)

I might do that..but for now Im just going to continue to try..


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 21, 2006)

well if they always look the same youll never move foword


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 21, 2006)

How can I put a cool looking border around my sigs? That's basically all I need to know right now.

*Here's another:*


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 21, 2006)

new layer/magick wand it all/edit,stroke and your done


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you. I will try it when I make another sig..





EDIT: I did what you said, but all I came out with was this..


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 22, 2006)

it was a basic border if u want a complex one well its hard to explane


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't see a border there..did I do something wrong?


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 22, 2006)

there should be a color outline of the sigz box


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 22, 2006)

Tried it again..


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 22, 2006)

To get the border, select your color, select the entire image, and stroke the image; make sure the stroke is set to apply to the inner area of the selection.

Do this to a new layer as the person above mentioned so that the image and border remain separate and can be changed or removed  as necessary in future edits otherwise you have loss of image information.


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## $!@de (Mar 25, 2006)

dude your freakin awesome do this stuff all the time


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## .Naptha (Mar 27, 2006)

*Text CANNOT be changed. Credit if used.*


----------



## kyubi naruto- (Mar 27, 2006)

can i have this one>
(my friend wanted a ino one ,lol)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, some pretty nice siggys there! I might keep on the lookout for some :x


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Crowe (Mar 28, 2006)

Upload it to  please.


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## murasex (Mar 29, 2006)

... :amazed 

Athrun Zala <333
KH2
Kung Fu Hustle
Awe! <3
Googly.
Tekken 2
Howl&Sophie


----------



## tank! (Mar 29, 2006)

Ziyi Zhang sigs, for anyone's use. Just please credit me.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome sigs everyone 0_0

Now which one to use? =3


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2006)

LOTR sig and an oldie, anyone who wants 'em it's yours.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 1, 2006)

I call the Aragorn one, its bichin'! 0_0


----------



## Sayo (Apr 2, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I call the Aragorn one, its bichin'! 0_0


Sure thing, i only made it for this weejky SOTW anyway =]


----------



## Yondy (Apr 2, 2006)

Heh, thnks!! 

Rep + Credit =D


----------



## beat89 (Apr 3, 2006)

I've still got the .Psds, so the name can be changed




Fooling around at late nite





If you want em, just tell me and I'll put your name on them


----------



## murasex (Apr 3, 2006)

LOTR1

LOTR2

Kairisig2

Edwardsig1

Weekend Shop exclusive-SORA

Always credit, ya hear?  

EDIT-
Whoops. XDDDDDDDDDDD ROFLMAO The LOTR tags have my name... ROFL!!! If someone wants to use those, I will take off my name.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll have lotr 1, and don't worry 'bout the text i can erase it myself and replace it if i'm going to whear it here or anywhere else


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## murasex (Apr 3, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> I'll have lotr 1, and don't worry 'bout the text i can erase it myself and replace it if i'm going to whear it here or anywhere else




Oh, alright, thanks. ^^


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 12, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> LOTR1
> 
> LOTR2
> 
> ...




I call the sora and kairi one


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## American Dragon (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Voynich (Apr 15, 2006)

Durr i'll just post the whole damn list again while I'm cleaning out Imageshack

















Can't remove anything from the sigs. Just credit when you use one ( although everyone prolly knows the vector ones are mine ... )


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Uchiha Obito. (Apr 16, 2006)

i call this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
for my friend kyuubi naruto. (includes the full stop)
(so you won't think he stole it)


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 16, 2006)

did anyone claim this one yet?
cause if not I want it.
& can you put usernames on it?
or do we do it ourselves. ^^


<3 cause all I have is paint & I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 16, 2006)

I can put text on it for you. What do you want it to say?

EDIT:


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

@AD, you should at least of put a border on it.


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 16, 2006)

There is one on there, but I set it to "Overlay." I know its there, but maybe others don't. What could I do to make a better border?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 16, 2006)

American Dragon said:
			
		

> I can put text on it for you. What do you want it to say?
> 
> EDIT:



its look quite alright now.
thank you.
<33333


----------



## beat89 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hehe American Dragon. Looks like you've been visiting my topic regularaly XD 
mind giving it a bump every now and again?

Anyway, I'll put these up for now, some old stuff. I'll change the names if anyone wants them


----------



## chauronity (Apr 17, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Upload it to  please.



I'll be loaning this for a while ^^


----------



## Rendan (Apr 17, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Can't remove anything from the sigs. Just credit when you use one ( although everyone prolly knows the vector ones are mine ... )



i will take this one....to wear it someday....


----------



## Silv (Apr 17, 2006)

Could I use this one? ^^ 
The name doesn't look hard to edit out... so don't worry about taking the name out.
-credits- <3 ThankYooou!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Apr 17, 2006)

HatakeKakasshi said:
			
		

> hope u like em



I'm taking this to use as avas!!


----------



## Arekusu Hiru (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah well...i have loads of sigs i made and never used...so here is a few of them...btw if you want one ask me and ill change the name to your name...













They are not all that great...but they are unsused, so if anyone wants them i would be more than happy to put your name on it 

P.S.: If you want to take a look at some of my other work...then this is a link to my photobucket account...its still not all on there...but there is more...


----------



## murasex (Apr 17, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> I call the sora and kairi one



Alright, be my guest.  

Those were definitely the best.


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 17, 2006)

beat89 said:
			
		

> Hehe American Dragon. Looks like you've been visiting my topic regularaly XD
> mind giving it a bump every now and again?
> 
> Anyway, I'll put these up for now, some old stuff. I'll change the names if anyone wants them



What topic was it? I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## beat89 (Apr 17, 2006)

American Dragon said:
			
		

> What topic was it? I don't think I've seen it before.




I know you've been there, cause I've seen like 20 of my renders in your sigs

and to Sliv, it's yours. Looks like you got the name.


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 17, 2006)

Oops.. I thought you meant on here!  You do great work with rendering!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 18, 2006)

I just made a couple.
they aren't very good & are simple, but maybe somebody will like them:






<3


----------



## Mori` (Apr 21, 2006)

I have no particular use for this one personally but 
if anyone wants to wear it feel free 
(cred would be nice :/)
​


----------



## AsunA (Apr 21, 2006)

MINE! 

Mwuahahhaha


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Credit plx.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

(In case I edit and someone misses it)



Please Credit.


----------



## SkriK (Apr 24, 2006)

Tried out a style using only standard PS brushes. Please use =3.


----------



## Rendan (Apr 24, 2006)

that new one is so coool Skrik!!


----------



## American Dragon (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## .Kira (Apr 25, 2006)

Yondaime May i use the 3 senin gif sig plz?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

Sure thing , just credits if you use it plx.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 26, 2006)

2 more that anyone may *wear* if they so wish





please *credit* and *re-host* (save my pb account bandwidth a bit)​


----------



## paidwithblood (Apr 28, 2006)

Fluffier said:
			
		

> This one is up for grabs if anyone wants it.



hi, is it okay if i take this one too even though someone else already claimed it? i very like it T_T


----------



## paidwithblood (Apr 28, 2006)

RikuAngel said:
			
		

> Giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi, i'm going to take the sig if it's kayy!  thanks


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2006)

Do you mind if i have these two?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

Here are some sigs i don't use 

But some of the sigs are already used or taken by others though.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

GhosT, can I use that Shodaime Sig?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> GhosT, can I use that Shodaime Sig?




sure 

although that's one of the first ones i made


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

cool, thnx! 

EDIT- XD, thnx again for the sig, I've added it to my stashy, once I;m in the Shodai mood, I'll put in back in.


----------



## Uchiha_Kisame (Apr 30, 2006)

I was wundering if ne1 could make a Hoshigaki Kisame sig for me? I want a pic of him and it says " Hoshigaki Kisame, The Akatsuki Shark "


----------



## Rendan (May 5, 2006)

*rapes Haku sig for use sometime D: *


----------



## chauronity (May 5, 2006)

@ cell~ 
Last one is mine please?  

+++


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2006)




----------



## TenshiOni (May 6, 2006)

^Claims the Zoro and Mugen.


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2006)

Sure rendan & Chauri, go ahead =)

@ chauron - Ita & gin sig kthnx xD


----------



## Slips (May 6, 2006)

peK I'll take the Kenpachi one if you don't mind been looking for a decent stock to get one made for me thats fits perfect


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2006)

Go ahead and use ém (:


----------



## Yondy (May 6, 2006)

Damn, Tenshi took the Zoro sig before I could ><


----------



## Syn (May 6, 2006)

Omg that one is amazing! Would it be ok if i could use it as my sig?


----------



## White Fox (May 6, 2006)

May I Use this one?


----------



## ShaolinAce (May 7, 2006)

American Dragon said:
			
		

>


Hey american Dragon can i have the fourth one? Could you tell me what anime its from? and maybe put my name in it? and put an avy with the same pic? sorry if thats asking too much. thanks if yes.


----------



## Miso (May 7, 2006)

Please upload to your own imagehosting account as I may delete them after a while.


----------



## White Fox (May 7, 2006)

ill take that


----------



## Miso (May 7, 2006)

tokio_no_go requested a superman sig but I misread it as spiderman.... I was too hasty I guess.

So here is the sig if anyone wants to use it...


----------



## White Fox (May 7, 2006)

I remember that...it was funny


----------



## Miso (May 10, 2006)

Yeah..well..everyone makes mistakes from time to time.


----------



## chauronity (May 14, 2006)

Pick only EITHER of those 
Credit back


----------



## Rori (May 14, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Pick only EITHER of those
> Credit back



I call the first one. Please? ^_____^


----------



## White Fox (May 14, 2006)

your fast...


----------



## chauronity (May 14, 2006)

KyuubiSpirit said:
			
		

> I call the first one. Please? ^_____^



Yup, it's yours ^^


----------



## Uchiha_Kisame (May 15, 2006)

Can someone make me a avatar OR sig that is like tenshiOni's kewl avatar, but alittle different plz


----------



## Rori (May 15, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Yup, it's yours ^^



Thankyou, Charoun!


----------



## Yondy (May 17, 2006)

Umm, so those are up for grabs?

Those were made for people though, 3 of them are mine.


----------



## Yondy (May 17, 2006)

So, why did you post them here?

I can see 3 of my sigs, that I'm still using, and other peoples sigs, who are still being used by them.

They aren't for grabs.


----------



## Neji (May 17, 2006)

...................is the one i took still being used?


----------



## Yondy (May 17, 2006)

Why shouldn't I?

- You don't even know the GFxers
- You grabbed Random sigs and threw them into this thread and said that anyone can use them
- You didn't even make the sigs.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 17, 2006)

ok enough I get the picture happy now


----------



## White Fox (May 17, 2006)

You mean you stole pictures?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 17, 2006)

Im not spaming any more I found old sigs and made a giveaway thats all


----------



## White Fox (May 17, 2006)

oh I see... thats not bad if there not in use...


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Im not spaming any more I found old sigs and made a giveaway thats all


You shouldn't do it without the artist permission, I can see 5-10 tags of mine there and I rather not have them there. I don't want my signatures spread over the whole naru-net, if they want my signature they can just take a look at my own 'giveaway' section in my Photobucket.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 18, 2006)

like I said my bad I wont do it again.......


----------



## Miso (May 24, 2006)

Please upload to your own account. Credits plz if you take.


----------



## Crowe (May 27, 2006)

Save and upload to imageschack or your own imagehoster.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 27, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Save and upload to imageschack or your own imagehoster.


I call teh jiraya tag.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## chauronity (May 31, 2006)

Save and upload to imageschack or your own imagehoster.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (May 31, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Save and upload to imageschack or your own imagehoster.




Mine? Chaur is that you? Why can't I pm you  

I WILL ALWAYS USE TEH VEGETA SIGGIE!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 4, 2006)

Never going to use them anyway


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey ghost can i use the Hatake Kakashi one?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 4, 2006)

Sure 

Go ahead!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 4, 2006)

i get the Kairi one?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 4, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> i get the Kairi one?



go ahead


----------



## Miso (Jun 4, 2006)

I call the sad Rukia one.
What an atmosphere!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 4, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> I call the sad Rukia one.
> What an atmosphere!




lol, sure. Go ahead


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok ok, does anyone have a cool Fighting Stick figure sig (can be any size) and a cool stick figure fighting avatar (has to be 100kb) (i want it 125 X 125) as well

example:


----------



## NBT x 20 (Jun 4, 2006)

Givaways:  If you want them i'll put your name on it.


----------



## Miso (Jun 5, 2006)

Please upload to your own imagehosting service.



Thanks to Beat89 for the render!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 5, 2006)

miso can i have the sasuke one? its for my other forum fanclub i dont have a sasuke sig yet..^^


----------



## Miso (Jun 5, 2006)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Jun 5, 2006)

I won't be wearing either of these, so you're welcome to them, thanks to beat89 for the render on the first one.


----------



## Miso (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow. All of them are nice I especially like the 2nd one with the chidori. Good job!

EDIT:
Another sig. YAY! Yuffie from FFVII! Please upload to your own imagehosting account.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 5, 2006)

*sigh* forgot to save the psd file...



Stock credit to vhea! Awesome coloring.


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirk Diggler said:
			
		

> I won't be wearing either of these, so you're welcome to them, thanks to beat89 for the render on the first one.



Could i take the top Sasuke one, I'm sure my little brother would enjoy this one (Sasuke fanboy he is ).


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep sure. Use you're own image host though please.


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks... and no prob.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 5, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *sigh* forgot to save the psd file...
> 
> 
> 
> Stock credit to vhea! Awesome coloring.


may i use this one?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 5, 2006)

Go ahead ^^


----------



## Sasori (Jun 5, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Wow. All of them are nice I especially like the 2nd one with the chidori. Good job!
> 
> EDIT:
> Another sig. YAY! Yuffie from FFVII! Please upload to your own imagehosting account.




I Luv Yuffie can i take it =)?

and is it credit to u?


----------



## Miso (Jun 5, 2006)

You can take it of course. Just remember to host on your own.



			
				Alreadii Sumwun said:
			
		

> and is it credit to u?



 What do you mean? I've done the sig myself of course so if you credit the credit goes to me.  
The stock was rendered by snipersquirell from . So my credit goes to him/her for the good cut.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 5, 2006)

^ lol sorwii js makin sure init =)


----------



## Heroin (Jun 5, 2006)

can use all the ones I have....


----------



## atom (Jun 5, 2006)

i really like that one, can you make a matching avatar and have it say sanosuke ASAP, thanks


----------



## Tuan (Jun 5, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Go ahead ^^


Hot Hinata if possible can you not use that sig Pek said i can use it..=\


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Jun 6, 2006)

Bijuukage said:
			
		

> i really like that one, can you make a matching avatar and have it say sanosuke ASAP, thanks


----------



## Miso (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's something I tried using a new style:


As always: upload to your own imagehosting account.

EDIT: another try:


----------



## Tuan (Jun 6, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Here's something I tried using a new style:
> 
> 
> As always: upload to your own imagehosting account.
> ...




hey miso i like the 1st one. the bg is sweet never seen a bg like that before..just lettin you know ^^


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 6, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Here's something I tried using a new style:
> 
> 
> As always: upload to your own imagehosting account.
> ...


I call the Kabuto sig.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 6, 2006)

damit 7uan-kun your so fast at grabbibg sigs lol..


----------



## Tuan (Jun 6, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> damit 7uan-kun your so fast at grabbibg sigs lol..



i didnt take any of them i just comment them


----------



## Miso (Jun 6, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> I call the Kabuto sig.
> 
> -Lizard-kun



Sure. I'm glad you like it as it was some new style using this tutorial.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 8, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Sure. I'm glad you like it as it was some new style using this tutorial.


Thanks.
That tutorial section will help me out when i get adobe photoshop 7.
-Hopefully in a few weeks-

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 8, 2006)

Ain't gonna use


----------



## Miso (Jun 8, 2006)

The third one is really sweet.

Here are mine. Choose what (and if) you like:





Same as ever: upload to your own imagehosting account.


----------



## Diz (Jun 8, 2006)

can i take the bleach one


----------



## Miso (Jun 8, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> can i take the bleach one



yeah - of course.  Please don't forget to host on your own.


----------



## Volg (Jun 8, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> The third one is really sweet.
> 
> Here are mine. Choose what (and if) you like:
> 
> ...



May I take the second one?


----------



## Miso (Jun 9, 2006)

Sure sure . Glad you like it.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 9, 2006)

Im gonna borrow scarlett for abit GhosT nad maybe add some text to a kate one you posted abit back because im in a minimalist mood right now, but im too lazy to bother making anything.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 10, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Im gonna borrow scarlett for abit GhosT nad maybe add some text to a kate one you posted abit back because im in a minimalist mood right now, but im too lazy to bother making anything.



sure go ahead


----------



## Miso (Jun 10, 2006)

Still to grab:






*Spoiler*: _New stuff_


----------



## az0r (Jun 11, 2006)

does any body have any ichigo or ishida ones?


----------



## Miso (Jun 11, 2006)

Wait some minutes and I'll make one.


----------



## az0r (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol thanx for going to the trouble ^^  ok i call Miso one he/shes making thanx


----------



## Miso (Jun 11, 2006)

Wonderful opportunity to try out a new tut with this. Hope you like it, otherwise you can give it free for anyone other to grab.
Please upload to your own imagehosting service.





			
				Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> ... he/shes making thanx


 - she


----------



## az0r (Jun 11, 2006)

thanx^^ i love it


----------



## Diz (Jun 11, 2006)

hey Miso can i take this one my bro loves sasuke


----------



## Miso (Jun 11, 2006)

Sure sure, no prob.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 11, 2006)

oooohhh i like that sasuke one too.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 12, 2006)

someone give away a shikamaru sig!!!


----------



## Tonza (Jun 12, 2006)

A Tekken tag. 

v1


v2


Host it on your own if you want to use.


----------



## Miso (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow - those look sweet. Very nice choice of colors and the text also fits in very well.



			
				Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> someone give away a shikamaru sig!!!



My only Shika I have to give away. Free to take.
Please upload to your own imagheosting account.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 12, 2006)

^ made with photoshop basics alone ^

Testing some stuff, left em unfinished and all but if someone wants em, be my guest ^^


----------



## Rori (Jun 12, 2006)

@ ocenrain: I'll take the third on if that's ok?


----------



## chauronity (Jun 12, 2006)

Yup. It's yours ^^

Just remember to save it - if not all three and change it to the feeling -to your computer  and host to your own webserver or image hosting service (imageshack.us, et cetera)


----------



## Rori (Jun 12, 2006)

Much thanks.

Yup, already on my PhotoBucket. ^^


----------



## Miso (Jun 12, 2006)

Now here's my newest sprite tag: wheeew...I love sprites.  
*reps appreciated


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice shika sig!!  Well, i have one requested in Murasaki's weekend shop too, but the more the merrier!  Cool!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 12, 2006)

anybody have a cool itachi or kakashi that they want to give out? ^.^


----------



## Miso (Jun 13, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> Nice shika sig!!  Well, i have one requested in Murasaki's weekend shop too, but the more the merrier!  Cool!


Does it mean you'll take it or not? *confused


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 13, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Still to grab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey did someone already take the FMA sig?


----------



## Heroin (Jun 13, 2006)

here is on


----------



## Miso (Jun 13, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> Hey did someone already take the FMA sig?



Nope, you can have it, go ahead.  
Please upload to your own imagehosting account.

Geez, Elite Pervert, don't ya think you have a little too many sigs?


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Miso!!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 13, 2006)

I love all my sigs


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 13, 2006)

Elite Pervert said:
			
		

> I love all my sigs



and your point is?


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 14, 2006)

my first sig ever, and im giving it away



rep please ^_^


----------



## Miso (Jun 14, 2006)

And three new creations from me. As always upload on your own plz.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 14, 2006)

Giving this experimental tag away too ^^
Just take it if you like


----------



## Tonza (Jun 14, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Giving this experimental tag away too ^^
> Just take it if you like



I'll use this one if it's ok.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 14, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> And three new creations from me. As always upload on your own plz.



I'll take the first one  please


----------



## Miso (Jun 14, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> I'll take the first one  please



Yeah.  Go ahead.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 14, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> I'll use this one if it's ok.



It's yours ^^ 
Go ahead

+++++


----------



## Heroin (Jun 14, 2006)

here some more that I made...


----------



## Miso (Jun 14, 2006)

Suzuhiko: cute but the size is so big...:amazed


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 14, 2006)

wow so many sig givaways today....next time some one givaway a rock lee sig..


----------



## Heroin (Jun 14, 2006)

I got on but I put garaa in it....


----------



## Miso (Jun 14, 2006)

*Summary page 24 - 26*

I made a summary on which sigs can be still be taken (=summary of page 24 - 26) as it get's a bit confusing on scrolling through the pages.

*Yuurei:*
This


*Miso:*











*
Elite Pervert:*


This



*Suzuhiko:*
This
*
Elven King:*

*
Tonza:*



Check out in the following posts if someone already has grabbed some of them.

Comment by Miso: Why does oceanrain not appear here? Seems his sigs are so awesome that they're immediately taken away.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2006)

Because hes busii in his own request thread...


----------



## Miso (Jun 14, 2006)

No...I did mean that although he also posts here and gives sigs away they are immediately taken so he doesn't appear in my list anymore.
It has been clear to me that he's busy with his own shop (as it is Yuura, too, I believe).


----------



## konaauzumaki7 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Uh, I'll take the Kakashi sig.*

I'll take the Kakashi sig from Elite Pervert that you had on your post, Miso, if it's okay with you?


----------



## Miso (Jun 15, 2006)

You don't have to ask me - I just did a summary as help for others. But I think that he'll let you take it. Otherwise it wouldn't make sense as a giveaway, would it? 

Today I made a new sig for your pleasure:

Please upload to your own account.

*credits appreciated


----------



## ANBU_Elite (Jun 15, 2006)

Heres some ill give away.  Its my first sigs i made so not that detailed





There ya go


----------



## konaauzumaki7 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Hehe. *blushes**



			
				Miso said:
			
		

> You don't have to ask me - I just did a summary as help for others. But I think that he'll let you take it. Otherwise it wouldn't make sense as a giveaway, would it?
> 
> Today I made a new sig for your pleasure:
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. But what I meant is somebody could've sent you a PM about wanting it. I'll upload it to my profile. Thanks.
Not to be greedy or anything, but is the Rock Lee signature for me, or what because you said you mad one for my pleasure, and you said, "Please upload it on your account",? Oh well, I'll add it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 15, 2006)

here is some more....


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 15, 2006)

Elite Pervert said:
			
		

> here is some more....




Dont give out other peoples sigs that you havent made.

I dont know about the last three, but the first one is made by DarkDays on Narutomania.com. 

I suggest you remove them immidietly.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 15, 2006)

ooops srry...

Those to first ons not my...

The last 2 I made months ago...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 15, 2006)

Just stop giving away other peoples sigs.


----------



## Miso (Jun 15, 2006)

konaauzumaki7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're right. But what I meant is somebody could've sent you a PM about wanting it. I'll upload it to my profile. Thanks.
> Not to be greedy or anything, but is the Rock Lee signature for me, or what because you said you mad one for my pleasure, and you said, "Please upload it on your account",? Oh well, I'll add it anyway. Thanks!



LOL..... - "your pleasure" was meant as "one's pleasure" - so it was not directly said to you. But as you like it, it's ok if you take it. 

PS: In your sig you said "Thanks Elite Pervert and Miso for the Kakashi signature!" - I didn't take part in making the sig so you needn't thank me.

EDIT: another Rock Lee sig. Free for anyone (or is it everyone?) who wants it.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 15, 2006)

this is up for grabs, experimented the shit out of it


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 15, 2006)

I want it can i have it please


----------



## Miso (Jun 15, 2006)

Yuurei: the brushing is hawt!

Drunken Master: go ahead. Plz upload on your own account.
*reps & credits appreciated


----------



## Diz (Jun 15, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> this is up for grabs, experimented the shit out of it




hey  that is  awesome mind if i take it

and Miso mind if i have this one it seems you have alot that havent been taken


----------



## darkdays (Jun 15, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Dont give out other peoples sigs that you havent made.
> 
> I dont know about the last three, but the first one is made by DarkDays on Narutomania.com.
> 
> I suggest you remove them immidietly.


Yeah! >=\

It even has my name.. >.>


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 15, 2006)

Elite Pervert said:
			
		

> here is some more....



I'll take the Sasuke one! ...please?


----------



## Miso (Jun 16, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> and Miso mind if i have this one it seems you have alot that havent been taken



sure.
Yeah..I have alot sigs to give away. More than ppl are willing to take, it seems. 

Please host on your own!


-------

Another sig, this time with Gaara. The stock was so cool, I couldn't resist. I got this from a renderpack so I'm not sure who drew this but it really looks like vashperado's style (from deviantart).

RENDER

EDIT: sry decided to keep it. Bad manners, I apologize.


----------



## Diz (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks miso my brother loves your style on your sigs


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 16, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> hey  that is  awesome mind if i take it
> 
> and Miso mind if i have this one it seems you have alot that havent been taken




Sure go ahead


----------



## Tuan (Jun 16, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> sure.
> Yeah..I have alot sigs to give away. More than ppl are willing to take, it seems.
> 
> Please host on your own!
> ...




miso i have the the gaara sig? plz


----------



## Miso (Jun 16, 2006)

7uan-kun...do you use the sigs? Because you take and request so many but I do not see you using them....
because although I do them for fun and give them away I would like them to see around and not to be trashed immediately.
Especially this one, I'm quite fond of it.

EDIT: hmm....this is a bit impolite but thinking it over I believe I better keep it.
I think it's one of my best so far.
This is not good manners, I know, sorry.
Instead I'll give another two away:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

Miso your sigs are amazing! 



Can I snag this one? Will credit!


----------



## Miso (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah...sure. go ahead and please save on your own! Glad you like it.

I'm thinking of reopening my old request shop but at the moment I have so much fun with just experimenting around. With request you're a bit limited to what other ppl like you to do.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks snazzy 

A giveaway sounds nice...however you can't forget those people 

"I like this sig! Thank you so much! I'm going to use it till I find a better one!"


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 16, 2006)

Allow me to use this neat signature please. =/


----------



## Miso (Jun 16, 2006)

Sure. Please upload on your own. I'll delete the stuff soon.
*reps + credits appreciated

(~wheee..you're an Ippo fan...Hajime No Ippo is such a wonderful sports manga!)


----------



## chauronity (Jun 16, 2006)

Host on your own and credit, that's all you need if you want to wear this (=


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 16, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Sure. Please upload on your own. I'll delete the stuff soon.
> *reps + credits appreciated
> 
> (~wheee..you're an Ippo fan...Hajime No Ippo is such a wonderful sports manga!)



Thanks for letting me borrow it, yeah... I'll give you some credit and rep..


(Ippo = ownage... 15 volumes read in a few weeks.. <3<3)


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jun 16, 2006)

alright, I think whoever I gave this sig to is done with it so... I guess I could offer it up here



Also, check out my sig graveyard for any you like (it's in the "My Links" button). Please host on your own.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

so many giveaways*head explodes with joy*


----------



## Slips (Jun 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Host on your own and credit, that's all you need if you want to wear this (=




ooooooo Love the colour scheme wouldnt mind adding that to my collection if you let me oceanrain credit will of course be given


----------



## chauronity (Jun 16, 2006)

It's yours ^^ 
Use when you want , no need to rush with it


----------



## Tuan (Jun 16, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> 7uan-kun...do you use the sigs? Because you take and request so many but I do not see you using them....
> because although I do them for fun and give them away I would like them to see around and not to be trashed immediately.
> Especially this one, I'm quite fond of it.



@miso: i do use them..but i see alot of people taking your sig without asking you frist so i jsut took them off and let them use it...am using the garaa sig if thats ok with you.


----------



## konaauzumaki7 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Well...*



			
				Miso said:
			
		

> LOL..... - "your pleasure" was meant as "one's pleasure" - so it was not directly said to you. But as you like it, it's ok if you take it.
> 
> PS: In your sig you said "Thanks Elite Pervert and Miso for the Kakashi signature!" - I didn't take part in making the sig so you needn't thank me.
> 
> EDIT: another Rock Lee sig. Free for anyone (or is it everyone?) who wants it.


If it weren't for you, I probably wouldn't have the Kakashi signature. Anyways, thanks for letting me have the Rock Lee signature, it's awesome.


----------



## Miso (Jun 16, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> @miso: i do use them..but i see alot of people taking your sig without asking you frist so i jsut took them off and let them use it...am using the garaa sig if thats ok with you.



Ah sure, then it's ok. thx.
But perhaps I'll also be using the evil Gaara siggy because I'm so fond of it.

@konaauzumaki7: thanks.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

^i thought the drunk lee sig was mine....*confused*


----------



## Miso (Jun 16, 2006)

I meant another one. The Drunken Lee one is yours. Don't be afraid. 

It's the sig, 7uan-kun uses. I first gave it away but then decided to take it back. But I'm fine with him using it, too.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> I meant another one. The Drunken Lee one is yours. Don't be afraid.


yahe thanks for clearing that up..


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 16, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Here's some old sigs of mine. I don't have the PSD files anymore. That's how old they are. XD
> 
> Sess sig1
> Yuna and Lenne sig1
> ...



I claim Sakura


----------



## Diz (Jun 16, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Here are some sigs i don't use
> 
> But some of the sigs are already used or taken by others though.




hey Yuurei foun this a few pages back lol you mind if i use the deidara one and the Grimmjaw one


----------



## Slips (Jun 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> It's yours ^^
> Use when you want , no need to rush with it




Thanks probely going to use it straight away


----------



## Heroin (Jun 16, 2006)

the guy in the last 2 pages yea you can have it.....


----------



## Tuan (Jun 16, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Ah sure, then it's ok. thx.
> But perhaps I'll also be using the evil Gaara siggy because I'm so fond of it.




lol..ok its your sig..


----------



## Miso (Jun 16, 2006)

I offer my wonderful audience (lol) another creation of mine:
filters, smudging, splatter brushes, c4d renders and loads of adjustment layers.



The big 3:
upload on your own + rep + credit


----------



## Yondy (Jun 16, 2006)

Jakob der Lugner said:
			
		

> Also, check out my sig graveyard for any you like (it's in the "My Links" button). Please host on your own.



Can I have the siggy that says 'Outcasts'?


----------



## Miso (Jun 17, 2006)

Bought a tutorial today on another forum. Of course it had to be tested out.
Result is given away for free. I wonder if someone is interested in non-anime sigs.....


----------



## Heroin (Jun 17, 2006)

misco Can I have the masked monster one???


----------



## Miso (Jun 17, 2006)

yup yup ^_^ - plz credit


----------



## Heroin (Jun 17, 2006)

ok I will and thanks again...


----------



## Miso (Jun 17, 2006)

Ehh...you spelled my name wrong. It's Miso and not misco -__-


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2006)

^ ...pm him incase he dusnt see ur post...


----------



## Heroin (Jun 17, 2006)

ooops I'm a dumbass...I'll fix it xD


----------



## chauronity (Jun 17, 2006)

Yuurei i'll loan this ok 
Thx


----------



## Miso (Jun 17, 2006)

creds plz

EDIT: I'm going to give my older stuff away:












Plz upload to your own account + rep + credits.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 18, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> hey Yuurei foun this a few pages back lol you mind if i use the deidara one and the Grimmjaw one




Sure 

Oceanrain - Go ahead


----------



## Miso (Jun 18, 2006)

Eh...btw Yuurei...have you changed your username and was Ghost b4?


----------



## Slips (Jun 18, 2006)

Miso you need to start your own request thread or at least join the staff of the other threads


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 18, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Miso you need to start your own request thread or at least join the staff of the other threads


I agree with that.
-Nods-

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 18, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Eh...btw Yuurei...have you changed your username and was Ghost b4?




mhm 

why??


----------



## Miso (Jun 18, 2006)

hmm...was confused because I thought your photobucket is ghost_by_name...and then the stuff with the roquetard...thought this was also something which Ghost was fond of...
well..nvm.

/off-topic end



			
				Slips said:
			
		

> Miso you need to start your own request thread or at least join the staff of the other threads





			
				Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> I agree with that.
> -Nods-
> 
> -Lizard-kun



I'll think about that.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 19, 2006)

^I call that signature for later use. ^_^


----------



## NineTailsNaruto (Jun 19, 2006)

im really confused someone help me make avatar and sig plz


----------



## Diz (Jun 19, 2006)

anybody got any akatsuki ones not to sound whiny just wondering


----------



## Diz (Jun 19, 2006)

ohh awesome sasori sig assuming its for me lol thank you


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone have some Rock Lee sigs.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jun 20, 2006)

I got one

feel free to poke around my sig graveyard (I have a link in my sig) for others you like. (The "Outcasts" one is taken, just to let you know)


----------



## Miso (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's nu stuff for you to wear:
1. upload yourself
2. credit me
and if you want you can rep me, too. 





I think the 2nd is quite good. The 3rd is so C4D- whored /lol  . With the first I'm not too pleased but if someone of you likes it...


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone have any Kiba sigs they're willing to post? *puppy-dog face*


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 20, 2006)

Jakob der Lugner said:
			
		

> I got one
> 
> feel free to poke around my sig graveyard (I have a link in my sig) for others you like. (The "Outcasts" one is taken, just to let you know)



thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 20, 2006)

I know that I already got a Rock Lee sig. from here but does any-one have the Drunken Fist Rock Lee sig. instead


----------



## Miso (Jun 21, 2006)

Ppl, you got it all wrong.  This is no place to request a certain sig. This is WYSIWYG = what you see is what you get.
If you want something different (like another character) you have to request it yourself in another thread.
-----

Sai 4 u: most ppl hate him. I'm not too fond of him either but perhaps someone likes the sig.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 21, 2006)

oh well I didnt know that so my bad................and just so you know Miso I posted that earlier before I asked someone to make me one


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 21, 2006)

not really a mistake since I did ask if anyone if they were willing to give up a Kiba sig... but I guess, ya, I'll request in a new topic


----------



## Miso (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's an updated list of Giveaways by me:








this shit
this shit













update:


this shit
this shit

this shit








Rules: 1. upload on your own + 2. credit me
rep is not necessary but appreciated
*Please post here if you take a sig.*
*If you don't want to use them anymore you are only allowed to give them away when the next person credits me as well!*


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Rules: 1. upload on your own + 2. credit me + 3. rep me
> 
> I realize: I have too many of them...T___T



May I use the Sai one - Please? ^^


----------



## Miso (Jun 22, 2006)

Sure. Go ahead.


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 22, 2006)

Eeee; Thanks! <3 -reps-


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 22, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> You're forgiven.  *jk
> 
> ---------
> Here's an updated list of Giveaways by me:
> ...


I'll use teh Gorillaz one.
I'll Cred.
And Rep.
-Nods-

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Miso (Jun 23, 2006)

Go ahead.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jun 23, 2006)

ok, I redid the iruka sig in my sig graveyard

Feel free to take it. Host on your own.


----------



## Miso (Jun 24, 2006)

Here's my daily contribution:
If you take, credit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 24, 2006)

ooo are there any cool pics of teenage Naruto ????

u know naruto after 2 and half year break?


----------



## Tonza (Jun 24, 2006)

Random experimenting (or something) 



edit: another


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 24, 2006)

giving away these ones i made


----------



## Tuan (Jun 24, 2006)

does anybody have any cool bleach sig?


----------



## Diz (Jun 24, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> giving away these ones i made




@7-Kun this is not a request thread

@Elven Ninja mind if i take the kiba and shika one


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 25, 2006)

Meh.
A avatar i made.


-Lizard-kun


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 25, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Here's my daily contribution:
> If you take, credit.



*_____*
Can I use the Obito sig? Pleeease? 
Obito looks... so awesome. <333 Love the picture you used!!


----------



## Diz (Jun 25, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Random experimenting (or something)
> 
> 
> 
> edit: another



ahh grimmy may i take it plz


----------



## Miso (Jun 25, 2006)

@ Kobay: yup. Please credit me.
Glad you like it.


----------



## Tonza (Jun 26, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> ahh grimmy may i take it plz



sure go ahead. 


Another one:


----------



## Decoyi (Jun 26, 2006)

here's a few, my first donations^^




plz ask to use, and cred is appreciated^^


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 26, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> @7-Kun this is not a request thread
> 
> @Elven Ninja mind if i take the kiba and shika one



Go ahead   They're all yours


----------



## Miso (Jun 26, 2006)

plz credit


----------



## Tuan (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL XD this one is funny may i have the granny one? ill credit you


----------



## escamoh (Jun 26, 2006)

Can I have this one please .


----------



## Miso (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah of course. Glad you like it! I was afraid that it would lay there forever. 
Please credit - that would be nice.

----
I'm going 3D text now.
Here's a sample:
If anyone wants this avy:


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> plz credit


I'll use this little number.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Miso (Jun 26, 2006)

Little number? What does that mean? *confused

But please go ahead.

EDIT:
a new sig. I'm trying to go defaults mostly.
This one is 90% default. I cheated a bit and used 1 grunge brush, 1 x-brush and 1 writings brush... 
And this time I tried to make the text look cool.

If you take - please credit!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Little number? What does that mean? *confused
> 
> But please go ahead.
> 
> ...


Woah.
One of teh best ones done yet Miso.
Teh bad thing is.
I'm not a fan of bleach.
lol


----------



## escamoh (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't think anyone has used this one yet...can I please use this one?


----------



## Tuan (Jun 26, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Little number? What does that mean? *confused
> 
> But please go ahead.
> 
> ...



OMG!!! may i have the renji sig plz!? i give up the granny sig for this one miso so plz can i use it..!


----------



## Miso (Jun 27, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Woah.
> One of teh best ones done yet Miso.
> Teh bad thing is.
> I'm not a fan of bleach.
> lol



Thanks. Your compliment means much to me. I'm always happy if ppl like my work.  




			
				7uan-kun said:
			
		

> OMG!!! may i have the renji sig plz!? i give up the granny sig for this one miso so plz can i use it..!



 Sure. Plz credit.


----------



## Tonza (Jun 27, 2006)

And another Bleach one.


----------



## Miso (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's something unusal: a TUX! Made by me 100 %. Added the Sasuke logo (rendered by beat89). Perhaps someone wants this funny piece of work.



Here's one with a shirt:


plz credit if you use.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Jun 27, 2006)

can I use this one?


----------



## Apple (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess I'll give some old ones away. 

*Please Credit Meeeeee*. (:


----------



## chauronity (Jun 27, 2006)

@ tonza: 

I just love this tag, so i'll wear it ok? credit'n back ofcourse  



			
				escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone has used this one yet...can I please use this one?


Sure. 

It's so old so it's not even need to credit me if you dont feel like


----------



## Diz (Jun 27, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Here's something unusal: a TUX! Made by me 100 %. Added the Sasuke logo (rendered by beat89). Perhaps someone wants this funny piece of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




those are cool man can i take the sasuke one


----------



## Miso (Jun 27, 2006)

@Suzuhiko: sry, don't get the joke.
Nice idea to make cosplay siggies.

@B Dog: go ahead.


----------



## Tonza (Jun 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @ tonza:
> 
> I just love this tag, so i'll wear it ok? credit'n back ofcourse




Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Miso (Jun 28, 2006)

Please credit if you take. thx.





edit: almost forgot that one:


Yeah...they all are not too impressive. I was trying something out but I haven't mastered it yet.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't think this one was used yet...I'll take it and give credit.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont think that is his sig.

He probably just took it from someone else, caue is aw that sig before he came to NF.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> I dont think that is his sig.
> 
> He probably just took it from someone else, caue is aw that sig before he came to NF.



Do you know who it belongs to?

I don't think I should take it if the owner didn't wanna give it away...


----------



## Diz (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey miso mind if i take this


----------



## Miso (Jun 29, 2006)

No. I don't mind.  Glad you like it.

Here are two other sigs. They were made after a tut but I'm not too happy with them.


----------



## Rori (Jun 29, 2006)

Heeey, Can I use this one:



			
				Miso said:
			
		

> edit: almost forgot that one:



Will be credit'n o'course.


----------



## Miso (Jun 30, 2006)

Of course!


----------



## Rori (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate it. =D


----------



## az0r (Jul 1, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Random experimenting (or something)
> 
> 
> 
> edit: another




has anyone used that if no-one has i call it ^^


----------



## Diz (Jul 1, 2006)

If your talking about the grimmjow one yes im using it if you click on the spoiler in my sig youll see it as for the ichigo i dont know if anyone has it


----------



## escamoh (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure someone is using that Ichigo sig.


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

i think ocean was


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 2, 2006)

First time I'm giving away sigs.









(If you need to use any, please give credit)


----------



## Airgrinder (Jul 3, 2006)

Can I use this one Miso?


----------



## Diz (Jul 3, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> First time I'm giving away sigs.
> 
> 
> 
> (If you need to use any, please give credit)



mind if i use this one


----------



## escamoh (Jul 3, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> First time I'm giving away sigs.
> 
> 
> (If you need to use any, please give credit)



Can I have this one?


----------



## az0r (Jul 3, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> First time I'm giving away sigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could i use the first one??


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 3, 2006)

Sure to everyone who wanted one of my banners. Don't forget to give credit please. ^^


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome! A Yuna fan I see ... mind if I have this one? ^__^


Do you have any more Yuna ones?? :amazed


----------



## Miso (Jul 3, 2006)

@penguin (sprite sig):  you also PMed me...

@Ha-chan: go ahead. Glad you like it. That was one of my worst sigs...
Can you please upload it to your own account?

yuna: nope...I only have Tifa left:


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Diz (Jul 4, 2006)

wow nice ones Yuurei can i get the cell one


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 5, 2006)

Sure, go ahead


----------



## nagareboshi (Jul 5, 2006)

Takin' the Renji sig! Tis awesome. <33 -reps-
Will credit, of course!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 5, 2006)

Kobay said:
			
		

> Takin' the Renji sig! Tis awesome. <33 -reps-
> Will credit, of course!




Go ahead


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 5, 2006)

Those were done in the past months:





This one was made as a request, but I decided to post it here.



If you need to use any of those, please give me credit. Thank you.


----------



## murasex (Jul 5, 2006)

*panic attack*


 


*I WANT THIS! *


_Can I use it? =D_


----------



## Miso (Jul 5, 2006)

This was originally made as an request but due to some confusion it is now without an owner.
If anyone wants to use please upload to your own account and credit me!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 5, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *panic attack*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go ahead Kristina


----------



## Renegade (Jul 5, 2006)

^ callin this one.
^ and this one


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Miso (Jul 6, 2006)

Please upload to your own account & credit.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jul 6, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Those were done in the past months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can i use the FMA one it's sweet!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 6, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> Can i use the FMA one it's sweet!



Sure, just give credit please.


----------



## Decoyi (Jul 6, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> ^ callin this one.


wasn't one that i was giving away, but i need to make a new one anyway^^;

cred plz


----------



## chauronity (Jul 6, 2006)

Woah, yet another cool tag by you 
*claming this one for myself*


----------



## Constantine (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's an old Sig I made that I don't use  

If u want ur name on it pm me and ill give to u
And Give me some rep and credit


----------



## Constantine (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally by: Miso


I got to have it! 
It's awesome
i'll credit u


----------



## Renegade (Jul 6, 2006)

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Miso (Jul 6, 2006)

@Renegade78 & Hokage Uchiha Itachi: go ahead.


----------



## ambitious17 (Jul 6, 2006)

here u go who ever wants it lol!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 6, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> Oh and can I snatch this one?



The last person wanting it doesn't seem to being useing it. So, it's all yours.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 6, 2006)

EDIT: nvm


----------



## ambitious17 (Jul 7, 2006)

coolio 

well heres another one... so whoeever wants it.. its urs!!!


----------



## az0r (Jul 7, 2006)

Can i have that ^


----------



## ambitious17 (Jul 7, 2006)

sure its all urs ^^


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm giveing this one away. If you want to use it, credit me.


----------



## advantage (Jul 9, 2006)

if you use please credit and upload to your own account


----------



## Miso (Jul 9, 2006)

wheee~ this one took more than 1 hour.....

*Plz upload to your own account + credit me!*


Reminder:
These sigs are still for you to grab!


----------



## Renegade (Jul 9, 2006)

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Tuan (Jul 9, 2006)

@Renegade78

do you use any of this sig that you call for? cuz you call almost every sig on this page but we dont see you use any of them.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, do you have to use it to call it?


----------



## Miso (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a joke, isn't it? 

Of course you should use them if you call them.
Because we are not making sigs for a private collection but for others to use and _show_ them. This way our work will be appreciated.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 9, 2006)

sry. It's just when I was looking through this thread I saw like everyone calling them, but they would never be in the person's sig.


----------



## Miso (Jul 9, 2006)

Not necessarily true because they are often hidden with spoiler tags or used at other forums. Or they will be used later or whatever.

Just to explain why I feel a bit strange when you asked if you should use the tags:
For example: the Yamato tag you called: It took me more than 1 hour to complete it. I'm quite happy with the outcome.
If you use it and show it around and other ppl will see it and think: hey, that looks nice...huh...who made this..ah..it's Miso...then this is the "loan" for spending my freetime on doing it and I can be happy. And you're happy because you can wear a nice sig.
If you just have it on your comp then I don't see why I originally gave it to you. I could have left it on my own comp. Same result.
Please do not feel offended by my post, I'm just expressing my opinion.
I'm not accusing you or so.
But in future: if you do not plan to use a sig (from time to time) done by me please don't call it.

But now, let's just end this off-topic discussion.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 9, 2006)

giving away this sig i made 5 min ago


----------



## Renegade (Jul 9, 2006)

miso said:
			
		

> Or they will be used later or whatever.


Well, I figured I might want it for later. But yeh, I agree I whent a little nuts calling them.   . I'll edit them out of my posts so other people can take them if they want.


----------



## az0r (Jul 9, 2006)

here's 1  somemade for me a while back    
if your using it  credit it to miso! ^^


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 10, 2006)

Miso, can i have that siggy plz?


----------



## advantage (Jul 10, 2006)

sig kuchiyose no jutsu!POOf!host on you own account and cred if you use.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 10, 2006)

Random old avas.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll take grim <3


----------



## chauronity (Jul 10, 2006)

It's yours (=


----------



## Miso (Jul 10, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> here's 1  somemade for me a while back
> if your using it  credit ^^



This is a sig *I made* and you're giving it away!????
This is really bad manners.
The only one who has *FULL RIGHTS* to this is me. So I am the only one who can give it away.
*And ppl should credit you??? *You did nothing to deserve it!
As creator of the sig I'm the one who should get credits and I mean ALL credits.
Sorry if I'm upset but I have never seen anything which was so arrant as what you did there!


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 10, 2006)

Gee Copy.Nin.

How can you ask people to credit if you didn't even put the name of the person who made it? =/

Also, I don't think Miso-chan intended anyone else to use it.


----------



## Diz (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Kazuo you took Grimm anyway Oce3an mind me takin the tousen


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 10, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Random old avas.



Can I take this one?


----------



## chauronity (Jul 10, 2006)

@ jala: Yup, it's yours
@ hidan: Sure thing 
@ miso: yup, that's rude. Makes me want to negrep him for that, so he'd learn that sharing other peoples work in his name = wrong


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 10, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Random old avas.



 can i have Yondami and Ishida pwetty pweese!!!


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 10, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @ jala: Yup, it's yours



Thx. =)

Creds & Reps.

I had to make it a bit smaller because I can't use avys 150*150. Sorry.


----------



## Slips (Jul 10, 2006)

Jala said:
			
		

> Thx. =)
> 
> Creds & Reps.
> 
> I had to make it a bit smaller because I can't use avys 150*150. Sorry.




Trade secret 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pm a mod beg them to upload it for you 150*150. Cross your fingers and dont tell anyone else


----------



## Renegade (Jul 10, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> Trade secret
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lol, I tried that but it didn't work  . Do you know who the nicest mod would be to ask though?


----------



## Slips (Jul 10, 2006)

Dunno peK use to upload for me before my seniourship.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 10, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> Lol, I tried that but it didn't work  . Do you know who the nicest mod would be to ask though?



Ruri or Lacus Clyne, Murasaki



			
				NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> can i have Yondami and Ishida pwetty pweese!!!



Sure thing!



			
				Jala said:
			
		

> Thx. =)
> 
> Creds & Reps.
> 
> I had to make it a bit smaller because I can't use avys 150*150. Sorry.





If needed ^^

-ocean-


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn, did someone else get Ishida? Ah well at least i got Yondami =)


----------



## Miso (Jul 10, 2006)

Plz upload + credit!
If you do not use anymore you are _*not*_ allowed to give away and to ask for credits!
(And it would be nice if ppl would call the sigs who actually will use it here and there. )


----------



## Neji (Jul 10, 2006)

@Miso


the person who was using this before isnt using it anymore, so may i have it?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 11, 2006)

ZOMG Oceanrain, the Ishida avvy is showing again!! 
*Claims* *reps*


----------



## Demon_Fox5636 (Jul 11, 2006)

Any Kakuzu ones?


----------



## az0r (Jul 11, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> This is a sig *I made* and you're giving it away!????
> This is really bad manners.
> The only one who has *FULL RIGHTS* to this is me. So I am the only one who can give it away.
> *And ppl should credit you??? *You did nothing to deserve it!
> ...


  ok sorry sorry i forgot hoo made it and i didn't want to waste it if i wasn't usin it ok i change it 
if ur gona use it (if miso aint taking it back) ceredit miso not me


----------



## Diz (Jul 11, 2006)

Demon_Fox5636 said:
			
		

> Any Kakuzu ones?



Umm demon fox whydo you have my avi and sigs in your sig? 
i didnt give you permission to use them nor did yoshitsune


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 11, 2006)

Meh, they're not as appealing like the ones previous users have posted, but people like the sets I make, and so I thought I'd share them here.
Anywho, onto the sigs and avatars!


*Spoiler*: __ 












More continued in my next post...


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 11, 2006)

Some more...

*Spoiler*: __ 


















 I still have some left. 
I'll post them sometime this night... yeah.
Sorry for flooding this thread with my "meh" sets.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

Hidan-Kun said:
			
		

> Umm demon fox whydo you have my avi and sigs in your sig?
> i didnt give you permission to use them nor did yoshitsune


I know, I was just thinking that. He appears to be a sig stealer .


----------



## Tuan (Jul 11, 2006)

Demon_Fox5636 said:
			
		

> Any Kakuzu ones?




wow. you just join and you go around and steal other people sigs?


----------



## Miso (Jul 11, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> @Miso
> 
> 
> the person who was using this before isnt using it anymore, so may i have it?



yepyep, no prob. Please credit.

Next sigs.
Rules: upload on your own. _Give credits_. If you do not want to use anymore you are only allowed to give it away if the next person _credits me_.





@Copy.Nin: you should have thought before doing such a thing. But well...forgiven.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## escamoh (Jul 11, 2006)

Mind if I take that one ?


----------



## Miso (Jul 11, 2006)

I call that one.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm newbe at photoshop   dont know if anybody want this but is up for grab.



if anybody is using it creds would be nice.^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 11, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Mind if I take that one ?




Go ahead


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 11, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> i'm newbe at photoshop   dont know if anybody want this but is up for grab.
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody is using it creds would be nice.^^



Newbie? You're pretty good for a newbie, that's for sure. Can I have that one? Credit will be given, of course.


----------



## Demon_Fox5636 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I dint even see you with them let alone even here. If you post you images on the web some one will taken them and they will upload them on photho bucket. and thats where I saw those. Any ways Im not new, just dont ever post in something other then a club... jack asses


----------



## escamoh (Jul 11, 2006)

Demon_Fox5636 said:
			
		

> Well, I dint even see you with them let alone even here. If you post you images on the web some one will taken them and they will upload them on photho bucket. and thats where I saw those. Any ways Im not new, just dont ever post in something other then a club... jack asses



Well now you know, so take them out of your sig .


----------



## Tuan (Jul 11, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Newbie? You're pretty good for a newbie, that's for sure. Can I have that one? Credit will be given, of course.



um..yea i'm a newbe i only been using photoshop for a month and plz go ahead and take it


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

Demon_Fox5636 said:
			
		

> Well, I dint even see you with them let alone even here. If you post you images on the web some one will taken them and they will upload them on photho bucket. and thats where I saw those. Any ways Im not new, just dont ever post in something other then a club... jack asses


Lol, I hope your rep get's killed.


----------



## Demon_Fox5636 (Jul 11, 2006)

Any ways back to what I was saying.... Are there and Kakuzu Signatures?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 11, 2006)

here is another =\ 


if you want your name on it just say so
creds if take


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 11, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> here is another =\
> 
> 
> if you want your name on it just say so
> creds if take



For some reason I like your banners. I want this one too. Can you just put the name "Ryan" on it? With the same font you used for "Renji", please.


----------



## Diz (Jul 11, 2006)

Demon_Fox5636 said:
			
		

> Well, I dint even see you with them let alone even here. If you post you images on the web some one will taken them and they will upload them on photho bucket. and thats where I saw those. Any ways Im not new, just dont ever post in something other then a club... jack asses



jack asses your being the jack ass you took a bunch of ppl's sigs and put them in your at the very same site you could easily have requested a sig and someone would make it for.im not gonna neg rep cause im not like that but plz dont do it again also that avi is someone else

okay anyway to get back on topic lol Tonza mind if i have the yondy one


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 11, 2006)

@Naruto82 (the guy in the first post) can i have this banner?  ??

if yea, Thanks a lot dude , if no its cool, ill just find another one... but this one is hilarious!!


----------



## Tuan (Jul 11, 2006)

@Hidan-Kun
YOUR TELL HIM HIDAN-KUN!! 

@Arashi Kazama

enjoy


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> @Hidan-Kun
> YOUR TELL HIM HIDAN-KUN!!
> 
> @Arashi Kazama
> ...


It still says renji... lol


----------



## Tuan (Jul 11, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> It still says renji... lol



lol he just want the same *font* as the Renji font.



> For some reason I like your banners. I want this one too. Can you just put the name "Ryan" on it? With the same font you used for "Renji", please.



o wait...do he still want the renji text on it or no? I'M LOST!
cuz i tho he want to add his name on it and use the same font.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 11, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> I call that one.


Go ahead (:


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> lol he just want the same *font* as the Renji font.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought he wanted to *replace* Renji with Ryan.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 11, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> lol he just want the same *font* as the Renji font.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the way you did it was done correctly. Thank you.

Renegade78: Nope.


----------



## Miso (Jul 12, 2006)

Demon_Fox5636 said:
			
		

> Any ways back to what I was saying.... Are there and Kakuzu Signatures?



1st you insult other ppl and then you request in the Sig _Giveaways_.
This is *NO* request thread.
Make a request in one of the shops or make an own thread for this.


@pek: thx.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy crapizzle so many signatures that I wish I would have been the first one to call for first dibs on! ! !!


----------



## Renegade (Jul 12, 2006)

First sig I ever made, please credit:


----------



## Morati (Jul 12, 2006)

Free to use, credits please


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice sigs Blade! The second one is PIMP!


----------



## Miso (Jul 12, 2006)

credit, upload
after use only give to another if he/she credits me then


----------



## Suzie (Jul 12, 2006)

ooo Can I use that one Miso?


----------



## Miso (Jul 12, 2006)

Of course, go ahead. Please don't forget to credit.


----------



## Suzie (Jul 12, 2006)

okie dokie ^^


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 12, 2006)

It's Azumanga time.
So this set is up for grabs, if anyone wants it.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 12, 2006)

Credit if you use it.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 12, 2006)

If it is still available I will take it


----------



## escamoh (Jul 12, 2006)

@Eternal Zero, Hidan-kun already took that sig.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 12, 2006)

dang, never find any yondaime sigs that are not used.


----------



## Tonza (Jul 13, 2006)

Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> If it is still available I will take it



Ah, Hidan-kun called dibs first I guess.

@Hidan-Kun take it if you want


----------



## Yosha (Jul 14, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Did for request with no reply. Credit please if you take ^^.



i will take it and cred


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2006)

^ Dam


----------



## Tonza (Jul 15, 2006)

some Bleach-avas I've made from my colorings.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll call the grimmjaw , using right away  ^^ 
Looking great .. esp. the colorings.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 15, 2006)

Uuuumm Tonza,can i take the Ulquiorra avatar? Please 
I'll credit you when i'm going to use it.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll take the Yammi vs Urahara den


----------



## Tonza (Jul 15, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> I'll call the grimmjaw , using right away  ^^
> Looking great .. esp. the colorings.




Sure, and... the colorings aren't really that great. ^^

@azim86 go ahead and take it if you want.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 15, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Sure, and... the colorings aren't really that great. ^^
> 
> @azim86 go ahead and take it if you want.


Thanks Tonza


----------



## Diz (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn all taken those are awesome Tonza hope you make more


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone got any Orochimaru ava/sig rotting in their collection?


----------



## Slips (Jul 15, 2006)

KenmakiNaruto said:
			
		

> Anyone got any Orochimaru ava/sig rotting in their collection?




Go to one of the request shops Yoshi makes one hell of a Orochimaru sig as seen below


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok will do!

Bah can't find it -_-


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 16, 2006)

just made an hour ago


----------



## Diz (Jul 16, 2006)

wow that style is awesome you mind if i take the set oceanrain


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

Sure Hidan ^^


----------



## Tonza (Jul 16, 2006)

Was bored so



and one more Bleach ava (from coloring)


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 16, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> and one more Bleach ava (from coloring)



Can I have that Bleach avatar, Tonza?


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

or  

Yeh .. take both if you like.


----------



## Tonza (Jul 16, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Can I have that Bleach avatar, Tonza?



Sure, it's yours if you want it.


----------



## Miso (Jul 16, 2006)

@oceanrain:
I'll take the avatar no 1!

------------

Please upload on your own + give credits:


This was originally done as a request but the other person seemingly didn't want it:


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

Sure Miso ^^


----------



## Yosha (Jul 17, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Random old avas.



I will take this one ocean.


----------



## murasex (Jul 17, 2006)

*Credit or die.*











^^


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2006)

Murasaki, Do you mind If I use the 3th avatar?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 17, 2006)

Mura may i use the tifa one? but you think i can resize it? i'm not a Senior member


----------



## Yosha (Jul 17, 2006)

muraski i will take the second one


----------



## murasex (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes

Yes

No

_ROFL, yes._

*Remember, credit or die. =D*


----------



## Sasori (Jul 17, 2006)

I 'll take the last wun, Yuffie + Vincent 

Resized for *7uan-kun*


----------



## Tuan (Jul 17, 2006)

Alreadii Sumwun said:
			
		

> I 'll take the last wun, Yuffie + Vincent
> 
> Resized for *7uan-kun*



i already p.m but thanx again ^^

@Mura
Thanx


----------



## Tonza (Jul 17, 2006)

Was bored so random experimenting


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I just saw that the avatar was too big. Can someone crop or resize it for me please to a normal length? Thank you.


----------



## Slips (Jul 17, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Was bored so random experimenting



Are your part of any of the request teams ? if not why not. You have some dam nice sigs mate


----------



## Sasori (Jul 17, 2006)

^ Iv seen him do requests in Oceanrain's Avy + Sig Workshop...



			
				Sektor said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just saw that the avatar was too big. Can someone crop or resize it for me please to a normal length? Thank you.





There u go


----------



## murasex (Jul 17, 2006)

Alreadii Sumwun said:
			
		

> I 'll take the last wun, Yuffie + Vincent
> 
> Resized for *7uan-kun*



Sure. =D!

Enjoy!


----------



## Tonza (Jul 17, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> Are your part of any of the request teams ? if not why not. You have some dam nice sigs mate



Well, I guess Im part of the one started by oceanrain but I haven't been that active there. ^^
But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 17, 2006)

ya same here, can someone resize the second one for me.


----------



## Slips (Jul 17, 2006)

Bah sorry for the double Mura I was experencing the old forum bug where you cant access the last page 

Thanks for saving me the trouble though


----------



## Sasori (Jul 17, 2006)

Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> ya same here, can someone resize the second one for me.





Der u go too


----------



## Yosha (Jul 17, 2006)

thanx a bunch...


----------



## advantage (Jul 17, 2006)

Itachi sig anyone that wants here host on your own account andcredit me for it if you use.


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2006)

Ya better credit me Zero. >_>









*More avies:* _Credit moi._ =D _If you want to live. ;P_


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

Ah, freaking amazing avies Mura <333.

Who's the person in the 1st one?

I call the 1st and last one for later use <333333 

zomg and the second one please 

(And I definetly will where them!)

EDIT -

Actually, I'll use one now. :3


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG EVAN! I'm so glad you like 'em! =D! 

And I have no idea who the female is... >(

Sure! You may take 'em! And I love how the last one turned out. <3333


<333


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

xDD, Thanks Kristi! They're freaking amazing!  I'm going to use the last one now. ^^


----------



## Yosha (Jul 18, 2006)

i will take the "time to be alone" one for later use also.

will cred


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 18, 2006)

Still experimenting with C4d's. My sloppy work. 


Old Cena Spinner Sig


----------



## Tonza (Jul 18, 2006)

Trying something again.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 18, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Trying something again.


Can I wear this


----------



## Tonza (Jul 18, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Can I wear this



Sure, go ahead. ^^


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2006)

*Credit, credit, credit. *






*More avies:*


 Version2



 Version2 Version3



Version2


----------



## Yosha (Jul 18, 2006)

I will take the last one Mura, cred for sure.


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome! =D!






_
And Tonza... that was a nice ass sig. ;o;! Pulpy is teh lucky. ;o;!!!_


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 18, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead. ^^


Thanks



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> And Tonza... that was a nice ass sig. ;o;! Pulpy is teh lucky. ;o;!!!


Awesome


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

> i will take the "time to be alone" one for later use also.



I already called that one. =P

@Kristi, achhhh,  is that Yondaime in the last set of avies you posted? 

Damn you Zero. =P


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

DOUBLE POST NO JUTSU



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Credit or die.*



Is that Yondiame too? Damn it! It looks like him >_<

Ugh, I've go to be quicker for when you're posts come along in this thread. ><


----------



## Tuan (Jul 18, 2006)

Midnight Sun said:
			
		

> DOUBLE POST NO JUTSU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe thats cloud...yea the 3rd one does look like him, just a lilttle


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

> hehehe thats cloud...yea the 3rd one does look like him, just a lilttle



Oh yeah, I forgot how much they looked alike, and how big of a tard kristi-chan is for him. xDD

Foolish me.


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 18, 2006)

A brand new sig that I was working on. I tried using C4d's, but it didn't work out to well, so I tried a different method. Though I still can't get it to look pro. Well, don't forget to credit!


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Credit, credit, credit. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the yaoi avy may i use it later?


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2006)

Of course. =D!





*Credit. Credit. Credit. <3*



ROFL Evan. ;P It's Cloudy. 




*More avies:*


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

I call the second, and the second last, and the last.. last  

Is that Kira from Death Note?


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 18, 2006)

everyone always gets the death note stuff before me.
haha.

Murasaki, your stuff is still amazing.
<3


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Gah Midnigth you bastard! i wanted those!!!


----------



## Tuan (Jul 18, 2006)

DAMN YOU MIDNIGHT! >_<    LOL

@Murasaki

I <3 ALL OF YOURS AVA!


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2006)

Um,... errr....

Sure Evan. =D





And everyone--there's more in the oven. =D! Just hold your horses pwease.


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

MWAHAHA! Thanks Kristi. 

Did you use random stocks again?


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 18, 2006)

Another one from me.


----------



## murasex (Jul 19, 2006)

W00t! And yes I did Evan. xDDD




*More avies:* _Credit._

 Version2 Version3


----------



## Yondy (Jul 19, 2006)

Omfg!

I call the 1st two!! He's my favourite fucking character from my favourite manga!   

Holy crap thank you


----------



## Diz (Jul 19, 2006)

wow mura awesome avies i got to be ready to call the next ones lol i just started getting into deathnote its awesome


----------



## Miso (Jul 19, 2006)

I want to have the last one with Kira and apple! Awesome work, Mura!


----------



## murasex (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure, sure. =D



_Please credit. _


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 19, 2006)

This time, its a set. Enjoy!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> W00t! And yes I did Evan. xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. All these look great!


----------



## Yondy (Jul 19, 2006)

I also call the 4th one. >.>

L X Raito is my fav Yaoi pairing. P:


----------



## chauronity (Jul 19, 2006)

Peeps, when claiming, remember to wear em ... cos those who actually use em tops any priorities. 
And those who just claim and gather stuff, they should learn to do their own stuff, cos it's benefiting more -- you'll get the kind of stuff you want, and have fun in the mean time making em ^^ 
 (and see how taskful they are to be done and then you wont change em after 5 mins X'DDD) 

So .. try to use the tags and avas ^^ 


p.s 

someone should rename this thread to " _graphics giveaway_" so we'd get to give out our wallpapers and little-canvases as well DD


----------



## Sasori (Jul 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Of course. =D!
> *Credit. Credit. Credit. <3*
> *More avies:*



I'll take this wun Mura 

I'll wear it straight away...


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's some more..just give credit if you use.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 19, 2006)

wow that shino sig is awsome...but i'm not a shino fan -_-


----------



## Yondy (Jul 19, 2006)

> Peeps, when claiming, remember to wear em ... cos those who actually use em tops any priorities.
> And those who just claim and gather stuff, they should learn to do their own stuff, cos it's benefiting more -- you'll get the kind of stuff you want, and have fun in the mean time making em ^^
> (and see how taskful they are to be done and then you wont change em after 5 mins X'DDD)



Hehe, don't worry, I plan on wearing them all. =]

I have a folder right on my desk top that says 'Mura's Avys'. P:


----------



## Bass (Jul 19, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Peeps, when claiming, remember to wear em ... cos those who actually use em tops any priorities.
> And those who just claim and gather stuff, they should learn to do their own stuff, cos it's benefiting more -- you'll get the kind of stuff you want, and have fun in the mean time making em ^^
> (and see how taskful they are to be done and then you wont change em after 5 mins X'DDD)
> 
> So .. try to use the tags and avas ^^




Well said, Chauron. 

It pisses me off when I see one person claiming sigs left and right. *thinks there should be a limit on how many sigs/avys a person can claim in a week*


----------



## murasex (Jul 19, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> someone should rename this thread to " _graphics giveaway_" so we'd get to give out our wallpapers and little-canvases as well DD






I tried that out a day or ago, it didn't work. It never works for me. Whenever I edit a title--it stays the same. ;o;


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 19, 2006)

Heres A Rock Lee one Enjoy


----------



## Renegade (Jul 19, 2006)

^ uuuh, let me cut a bit of those edges off for you...


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 19, 2006)

Some more from me (again)..


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> W00t! And yes I did Evan. xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



has the 3rd one been called?


----------



## murasex (Jul 19, 2006)

Nope, help yourself. =D


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Nope, help yourself. =D



thanks dear.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 20, 2006)

// emptying pc from very old stuff


----------



## chauronity (Jul 20, 2006)

// emptying pc from very old stuff


----------



## Mojim (Jul 20, 2006)

Uuuuummm oceanrain,can i take the Ulquiorra sig? ^_^


----------



## Slips (Jul 20, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> // emptying pc from very old stuff






I'm intreasted in that one Ocean <3 Kenpatchi


----------



## chauronity (Jul 20, 2006)

Theyre yours then , Azim and the Slips :3


----------



## Mojim (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks oceanrain


----------



## Slips (Jul 20, 2006)

Cheers oceanrain <3

/me edits sig


----------



## Jason (Jul 20, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> // emptying pc from very old stuff



Hey OR, can I use that Sasuke sig? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 20, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> // emptying pc from very old stuff



may i take this one? have my eyes on it for awhile..thanx


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 20, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> // emptying pc from very old stuff



Can I call this one?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 20, 2006)

May I have this one?


----------



## chauronity (Jul 20, 2006)

Mmm yup 



			
				7uan-kun said:
			
		

> may i take this one? have my eyes on it for awhile..thanx



Yup ^^



			
				Sektor said:
			
		

> Hey OR, can I use that Sasuke sig? Thanks in advance.



Sure. 



			
				Jala said:
			
		

> Can I call this one?



It's yours


----------



## Yosha (Jul 20, 2006)

Can i have the neji one Ocean?


also does anyone have any jiraiya sigs or avvys hanging around...


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> // emptying pc from very old stuff


I love this one...
I will Cred+Rep...
:]


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 20, 2006)

so quick question.
I sign on today and have a neg rep from this thread.
with no comment and no username & no idea why I would have one.

um. yeah.
why would that happen?
[I credited and such, so it couldn't have been that]


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 20, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> // emptying pc from very old stuff



Maybe I use the Bridget signature?
I'll be sure to give credit and rep. ^^


----------



## Renegade (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice sig, but the text doesn't really make sense. His dad was the White Fang, not him...


----------



## Yosha (Jul 20, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> I love this one...
> I will Cred+Rep...
> :]



already took it lizard...


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> already took it lizard...


Damnit...
Been thinking about getting a unique Neji sig...
>_<


----------



## Yosha (Jul 20, 2006)

sorry....hold on i might have a extra one lying around, will edit with it.

had this one done awhile ago...

take it if you want it, its anbu neji:


----------



## Miso (Jul 20, 2006)

Just to remind you:
I still have tons of sigs to give away hereM me

Please follow the rules as stated if you take one.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 21, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Here's an updated list of Giveaways by me:



I call this one, will cred


----------



## murasex (Jul 21, 2006)

*
This has been changed to Giveaways.



Giveaway any sort of graphic and in return--users will of course credit. =)*


----------



## escamoh (Jul 21, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> just made an hour ago



Can I get this one?

Will cred when using of course


----------



## Yosha (Jul 21, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Of course. =D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



may i have the last two....pwease will cred


----------



## Yondy (Jul 21, 2006)

^ I already called those.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 21, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> already took it lizard...


You keep calling sigs and ava's but never seem to be using them... If you're not going to use it, don't take it.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Jul 21, 2006)

American Dragon said:
			
		

> This time, its a set. Enjoy!



Can i have please!


----------



## Renegade (Jul 21, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> really? kind of like midnight is doing....I'm also saving some for later, so i do not have to request...


Saving some for later? That's quite selfish. There are people searching this thread for an avatar and sig because they do not have one, and they aren't able to take one they like and use it because you're "saving it for later"? 

You can't just call every sig and ava you see because you like it. This thread is for people who intend to use the sigs that they call. Not for people who feel like being greedy and storing them in their computer...


----------



## Miso (Jul 21, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> I call this one, will cred



Cool, go ahead.

yep, agreed to Renegade78.
Please use the stuff you call. Otherwise the whole thing doesn't make sense.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 21, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> It's yours


Thx. Credit of course.  

Ehm ... I tried to make out an avvy of it. Could you tell me who is on this sig so that I can find a better stock? Would be great. =)


----------



## Tuan (Jul 21, 2006)

Jala said:
			
		

> Thx. Credit of course.
> 
> Ehm ... I tried to make out an avvy of it. Could you tell me who is on this sig so that I can find a better stock? Would be great. =)



*Kuchiki Rukia* from Bleach...
the name is on the sig..  on the right mid..kinda hard to see.


----------



## Tonza (Jul 22, 2006)

Hirako badassness



+some old tags/avas


----------



## Tuan (Jul 22, 2006)

you think i can use this one? dont really know who he is but look kinda cool. lol Creds+


----------



## escamoh (Jul 22, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Tonight I was bored.
> 
> ​



can I get this one?

oh and for the other sig that I called....Can I give it to a different person named Nova V3? I'll make sure they credit you 

It was the Zoro sig made by Elven Ninja.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 22, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Tonight I was bored.


^ I clam this...
Provide Avy?


----------



## Yosha (Jul 22, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Hirako badassness



i will take thos two and credit.

and i will add them right now........


----------



## Tonza (Jul 23, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> you think i can use this one? dont really know who he is but look kinda cool. lol Creds+



Sure, go aheaed. (and he is Agito from Air Gear manga/anime)


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 23, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> Can I get this one?
> 
> Will cred when using of course



Its all yours, bud.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 23, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> can I get this one?
> 
> oh and for the other sig that I called....Can I give it to a different person named Nova V3? I'll make sure they credit you
> 
> It was the Zoro sig made by Elven Ninja.



Yeah sure.  Anyone can have


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks...
=]

-Saves Set-


----------



## Constantine (Jul 23, 2006)

a while back a gave out a Kakashi sig i made if any body wanted it they could have it just dont forget to credit me and ill put ur name on it


----------



## Tonza (Jul 24, 2006)

Couple of Bleach -avas.


----------



## nagareboshi (Jul 24, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Just to remind you:
> I still have tons of sigs to give away here:[Lunar] Coyote Ragtime Show - 03 [D7CB2266].avi
> 
> Please follow the rules as stated if you take one.





No-one seems to have claimed/be using this one... 
May I use it, Miso? Will credit of course. ^^


----------



## Miso (Jul 24, 2006)

yep, go ahead.


----------



## nagareboshi (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks! ^^ -reps-


----------



## chauronity (Jul 24, 2006)

Did some experiments with this avy // if anyone wants it, just take it =) 



			
				Tabloid said:
			
		

> Maybe I use the Bridget signature?
> I'll be sure to give credit and rep. ^^



Sure =)


----------



## Yosha (Jul 24, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Couple of Bleach -avas.



take it and reps of course.


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Jul 24, 2006)

I originally made this for a friend who said they were going to join my site, but they changed their mind. Just credit if you use.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 24, 2006)

^ Saiyan (not even sure if this is the write spelling) is spelt wrong.


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, that was going to be my friend's username when he said he was going to join my Naruto forum, and I don't have the PSD file, so I can't change it.

*EDIT:*


----------



## Countach (Jul 24, 2006)

A Dbz One


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 25, 2006)

Free Funny Rock Lee Sig


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 25, 2006)

My Ultimate sig Giveaway
These Are My Best Sigs So Take Good Care Of Them LOL


----------



## Renegade (Jul 25, 2006)

^       :S


----------



## Tonza (Jul 25, 2006)

This artwork just rocks so had to make a tag of it.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 25, 2006)

some of my old stuff^^


----------



## Bass (Jul 26, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Did some experiments with this avy // if anyone wants it, just take it =)




I'll take it, Chauron!


----------



## chauronity (Jul 26, 2006)

Sure bass, it's yours =)

@ suz: 

Increase some sharpness into tags and they'll become more wonderful =3  -- That'd work


----------



## Tonza (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's one up for grabs.



and that's Itachi's own hand so don't get any funky ideas....


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 26, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Here's one up for grabs.
> 
> 
> 
> and that's Itachi's own hand so don't get any funky ideas....


 can I have it please


----------



## Tonza (Jul 26, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> can I have it please



Sure, it's yours.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks
Credit +Rep
Edit: Sorry but I cant rep you just yet I have to spread some first


----------



## KageMane (Jul 26, 2006)

If anyone likes...


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Jul 26, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> If anyone likes...



May I use this one, KageMane?


----------



## KageMane (Jul 26, 2006)

Kurochiki Rai said:
			
		

> May I use this one, KageMane?



For Sure!


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you! I'll credit!


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 26, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Couple of Bleach -avas.



Could I use the Ichigo ava plz?  Will crdz and rep.


----------



## Tonza (Jul 27, 2006)

xWhiteFlamez said:
			
		

> Could I use the Ichigo ava plz?  Will crdz and rep.



Sure, go ahead. ^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 27, 2006)

Not using if anyone else wants them.


----------



## nagareboshi (Jul 27, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> If anyone likes...



Oooo, could I please use this one, KageMane? ^____^


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 27, 2006)

Come On Someone Post A Rock Lee Sig


----------



## Tuan (Jul 27, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Not using if anyone else wants them.




cool...can i use this one? creds+


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 27, 2006)

Kobay Let Me See The Pic On Naruto Sasuke And Sakura Without The censecor


----------



## KageMane (Jul 27, 2006)

Kobay said:
			
		

> Oooo, could I please use this one, KageMane? ^____^



yeah kobay, go on!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 27, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> cool...can i use this one? creds+




Sure, go ahead


----------



## Yosha (Jul 27, 2006)

may i have this one?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 27, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> may i have this one?




go ahead and take it


----------



## Yosha (Jul 27, 2006)

thanx so much


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 27, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> thanx so much




just credit me for it though


----------



## Yosha (Jul 27, 2006)

ok will do


----------



## KageMane (Jul 27, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Come On Someone Post A Rock Lee Sig





Use it if you want


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a new one from me. Please credit if you take.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 27, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> Use it if you want


Ill Tske It Reps And Cred


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 28, 2006)

Animegirl said:
			
		

> Here's a few more I made, I'm also not going to use them. So anybody can use, remember like I said. If you use them, please give me credit. And I can't change them.


Did Anyone Take This


----------



## Tuan (Jul 28, 2006)

this one look pretty cool..Take+creds


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Jul 28, 2006)

is there any Kiba ones???


----------



## Tonza (Jul 28, 2006)

Allen ownage from the latest DGrayman chapter. (Mask with stripes... ^^)


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 29, 2006)

May I use this one?
Will credit.


----------



## KageMane (Jul 29, 2006)

Rock Lee plz credit my sig!


----------



## Suzie (Jul 29, 2006)

May I use this one? I will credit you as well


----------



## K-deps (Jul 29, 2006)

Eureka-Chan said:
			
		

> May I use this one? I will credit you as well



damn u! i was just bout to ask for that..

*sigh* o well


----------



## K-deps (Jul 29, 2006)

hey can i have this one?


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep. Just give me credit.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 29, 2006)

ok thanks ill give cred and rep


----------



## Yosha (Jul 29, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Allen ownage from the latest DGrayman chapter. (Mask with stripes... ^^)



ok will take and cred


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 29, 2006)

Can I Have It


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Jul 29, 2006)

If no one else wants it, then I guess so. But don't forget to give me credit.

*EDIT:* And when I say give me credit, I mean it. Please give me credit, as I worked hard on that sig!


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 30, 2006)

giveaway:


----------



## J c (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll take the yondy one, will cred. =)

Giving away ​
Cred if you're gonna use.


----------



## Tonza (Jul 30, 2006)

Random C4D tag


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's A Itachi And Sasuke One


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Constantine (Aug 1, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Random C4D tag


i gotta have that one its the pwenage


----------



## samurai-nin (Aug 1, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

>


can i have the bottem one


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 1, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Hirako badassness
> 
> +some old tags/avas




Can i have this one pls?


----------



## Yondy (Aug 1, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> giveaway:



I call the Naruto one. =]


----------



## Tonza (Aug 2, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> i gotta have that one its the pwenage



Take it if you want. ^^

@Ryurin it's yours.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 2, 2006)

SazukeSamurai said:
			
		

> can i have the bottem one



its all yours


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Take it if you want. ^^
> 
> @Ryurin it's yours.



Thanks Tonza


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Aug 2, 2006)

Naruto82 said:
			
		

> *This is now NF's official giveaway thread.
> 
> Every member may giveaway his/her OWN graphic to be used by a fellow NFer.*
> 
> ...


can i have the 4th one and how do i put the picture on my avatar


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 2, 2006)

Can i have this? plz


----------



## humpa (Aug 2, 2006)

Any kiba fans want this


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 2, 2006)

humpa said:
			
		

> Any kiba fans want this


I'll take it.


----------



## Mello (Aug 2, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> giveaway:



Can I use the yondaime one?


----------



## Kurochiki Rai (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's another. Don't forget to credit.


----------



## humpa (Aug 3, 2006)

neji up for freedom

*edit: rights to ocean blue*


----------



## Yosha (Aug 3, 2006)

humpa said:
			
		

> neji up for freedom



claims, will cred you my friend.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 4, 2006)

up for grabs


----------



## Spunoff (Aug 4, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> up for grabs


yoink! cred of course


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 4, 2006)

spun ill reserve it for you.  im thinking of putting it in sotw.  if i end up putting it in, then ill let you have it after the contest.  k?  you have first dibs on it


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 5, 2006)

cred if use plz ^_^


----------



## Constantine (Aug 5, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> cred if use plz ^_^


is that Vincent from Final Fantasy if it is ill take it


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 5, 2006)

WHO WANTS IT !!!


if u do give cred


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 5, 2006)

oh my bad i fix that

here




oh remember give me cred


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 5, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> is that Vincent from Final Fantasy if it is ill take it



Yeah thats Vincent from FFVII.  Its all yours.  Make sure to cred


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2006)

My first giveaway   Enjoy. My heart will only let me give away this pair


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 6, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> My first giveaway   Enjoy. My heart will only let me give away this pair


Sig Is Mine Mine Mine


----------



## Blue Moon (Aug 7, 2006)

>_> <_<
1 for the road for anyone <_<



Spidey ^^


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 7, 2006)

if this is up for option im taking it ans ill give cred ok


----------



## chauronity (Aug 10, 2006)

I concur



			
				Gaara said:
			
		

> If someone has already taken a siggy, could another person use that same signature?



No.

If you want to wear a tag that is already in use, ask the permission from BOTH - the one who claimed it, AND the artist.

( it's sad to see that many people just seem to claim tags, and say that they use em, and then they end up being closed inside spoiler tags ... which is plain wrong, you cant see em from there with ease >_>  - when the idea is to wear em, use it like properly or give it to someone who's willing to do so )


----------



## AsunA (Aug 12, 2006)

>.< A well... Here you go Bass! CLAIM IT WHILE YOU CAN X"""D


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2006)

Go ahead and take it.

2 more:


----------



## Yondy (Aug 13, 2006)

^ I call the second one! ^__^

A question though, is it possible to have it without the text?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2006)

Hm...not now, I might update it later on but dunno.


----------



## Yondy (Aug 13, 2006)

If you post the updated one I'll wear it.

And thanks. =]


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2006)

Hm...another one. not my best signature but hey...:/ :


----------



## murasex (Aug 13, 2006)

I CALL THAT ONE BABY!!!




=o







P.S.-May I use it? <3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2006)

hey could I have that Byakuya sig? I'm desperate..Oh and can you put my name on it? Thnx I shall credit and rep u 

edits: Oh wait nvm..I posted too late XD



			
				Dark Megumi said:
			
		

> >.< A well... Here you go Bass! CLAIM IT WHILE YOU CAN X"""D



Can I claim that 1 if possible?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2006)

Re-did one of my older signatures:


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Up for grabs.

Rep+Cred if used.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 15, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> Re-did one of my older signatures:


Mine ANd Ill Take When You Say Ok


----------



## humpa (Aug 16, 2006)

UP FO GRABS


----------



## Tonza (Aug 16, 2006)

@peK amazing AG tags... got more? 

Here's one experimental FF tag up for grabs. (2 vers.)


----------



## Tuan (Aug 16, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> @peK amazing AG tags... got more?
> 
> Here's one experimental FF tag up for grabs. (2 vers.)


aw this one look awsome tonza, may i use it? ill cred


----------



## Tonza (Aug 16, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> aw this one look awsome tonza, may i use it? ill cred



Sure you can use it. ^^


----------



## Tuan (Aug 16, 2006)

thanx you very much..and where have you been havent seen you around lately? SORRY FOR THE SPAM! Xd


----------



## Crowe (Aug 16, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Mine ANd Ill Take When You Say Ok


Sure. But I rather see someone who doesn't already have 4 signatures in their signature have it, but meh.


----------



## Misk (Aug 16, 2006)

A Mura-Misk Compilation >.>


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 16, 2006)

Not like i use them D:


----------



## Spike (Aug 16, 2006)

humpa said:
			
		

> UP FO GRABS


Can I take those two?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tonza:* You can use the one I'm using now, I'm changing signature soon anyway.

Another giveaway:


----------



## Zeig (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ill take it.*

I'll take it pek. 
Looks awesome!
Credits off course! Silly!


----------



## humpa (Aug 16, 2006)

bulten said:
			
		

> Can I take those two?



sure thing!


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 16, 2006)

Rep+cred if used.


----------



## Tonza (Aug 17, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> thanx you very much..and where have you been havent seen you around lately? SORRY FOR THE SPAM! Xd



Some health problems and such...


@peK thanks 

And not to spam here is a quick one. (definitely not my best one though.. ^^)


----------



## murasex (Aug 17, 2006)

I want it! I want it! 

Finally get to use a Tonza tag, I swear. >_>





May I use it? xDDDDD

_P.S. - I cannot see it because of this damnable net but I always wanted  a T-tag. <3 I'll be sure to change sigs as soon as my net is working 100% to the bone._


----------



## Tonza (Aug 17, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> I want it! I want it!
> 
> Finally get to use a Tonza tag, I swear. >_>
> 
> ...



a T-tag..... 

Well, ofcourse you can use it Murasaki. ^^
But I don't think it's that good. Here's another one up for grabs. (which is a bit better imo)
It's an experimental one....


----------



## murasex (Aug 17, 2006)

^Thank God I went with my instincts because I heart Hikaru no Go. <333






A tag to giveaway by me. =o



*Credit pwease. <3*


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 17, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> a T-tag.....
> 
> Well, ofcourse you can use it Murasaki. ^^
> But I don't think it's that good. Here's another one up for grabs. (which is a bit better imo)
> It's an experimental one....


mine's


----------



## Azurite (Aug 18, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

>



Ill take the Ino and sakura one.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 18, 2006)

Uhh...  I'm giving away these Bleach signatures. Feel free to take it and give me preps and reps. if you want a matching avatar, give me pres and peps for them on the previous post.^  



ALSO: this One with the milk carton... All up for grabs but give me cred and reps!


----------



## Saosin (Aug 18, 2006)

humpa said:
			
		

> UP FO GRABS



Snagging.
Will credit when I use it.
< 33


----------



## Tonza (Aug 18, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> mine's



Im a bit confused at what you mean but if you want it just use it.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 18, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> *Tonza:* You can use the one I'm using now, I'm changing signature soon anyway.
> 
> Another giveaway:



is it still up? for grabs...


----------



## Lee-Xai (Aug 18, 2006)

Text can be changed. Cred & Rep if you want to use it.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 18, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> is it still up? for grabs...


Noperz i took it.


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 18, 2006)

This one's up for grabs, I don't like how it came out. @__@


----------



## Yosha (Aug 18, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> This one's up for grabs, I don't like how it came out. @__@



take and will give you cred...


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright. =D


----------



## Crowe (Aug 19, 2006)

DeathGigas: For real? I think it looks really hot.

Anyway another giveaway:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 19, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> DeathGigas: For real? I think it looks really hot.
> 
> Anyway another giveaway:



ooo! can i claim that 1? Will cred and rep yah


----------



## Crowe (Aug 19, 2006)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 19, 2006)

ok thnx alot


----------



## parsaw (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's a few giveaways for you guys...
And I removed my name from them


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 19, 2006)

Floyd said:
			
		

> Here's a few giveaways for you guys...
> And I removed my name from them
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## parsaw (Aug 19, 2006)

Alright, no problem.


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 20, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> DeathGigas: For real? I think it looks really hot.



Thanks! But I didn't like it all that much. xD

And so this won't be considered as spam, I'll post some of my old stuff! xD




I'm expecting no one will get these.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 20, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> ^Thank God I went with my instincts because I heart Hikaru no Go. <333
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a mura tag!! i want it !! if it's not taken already??


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmm..I don't do siggs anymore so might as well give for other people to use..
[[some are non-anime and glittery while some are anime and not glittery and one's..what? Cartoon?? lol]]












o_o

Cred+Rep will be appriciated but not neccesary


----------



## Zeig (Aug 20, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> A Mura-Misk Compilation >.>


Is this still up for grabs? If so ill credit you and thanks in advanced.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 20, 2006)

givin away this Ichigo...


----------



## Crowe (Aug 20, 2006)

A WIP which I was too lazy to finish, the text is from a song :/


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 20, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> A WIP which I was too lazy to finish, the text is from a song :/



Can I have it? I'll give reps and cred


----------



## Crowe (Aug 20, 2006)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 20, 2006)

if u like the image in my sig (the collage or the hot ladies) then here it is.
a collage of some uber cool things. 

a very hot lady


----------



## murasex (Aug 20, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> a mura tag!! i want it !! if it's not taken already??



<3 Of course it's not taken! You may use it. =D


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 20, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Im a bit confused at what you mean but if you want it just use it.


I ment I would like to use it, and thanks


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 21, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead.



Thanks a lot Pek the Villian.


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 21, 2006)

Giving this away:



*Be sure to ask and cred oceanrain!* It's his work!!!

And please host on your own. ^^


----------



## Tuan (Aug 22, 2006)

ill take it off your hand Jala..ill cred when i use it ocean


----------



## Azurite (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there anymore Bleach giveaways? Cuz i dont see anymore sigs left.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

uh..... just made this one for fun...


----------



## SkriK (Aug 24, 2006)

To anyone who like eureka ^^ :

Please credit if you use it. (rep is appriciated too  )


----------



## SMercury (Aug 26, 2006)

I made this specialized for a request, but I liked it so much that I just made a normal one. Take it if you like it!


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 26, 2006)

SkriK said:
			
		

> To anyone who like eureka ^^ :
> 
> Please credit if you use it. (rep is appriciated too  )



May I use this?
Will cred and rep.^^


----------



## Azurite (Aug 26, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I made this specialized for a request, but I liked it so much that I just made a normal one. Take it if you like it!


ill take this one. reps and cred


----------



## SkriK (Aug 26, 2006)

Mamimi said:
			
		

> May I use this?
> Will cred and rep.^^


Sure you can. ^/_\^


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 26, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> ill take this one. reps and cred



hey no u didnt that is my sig look

i got this made from someone and it has my old name on it can someon redo the text?


----------



## samurai-nin (Aug 26, 2006)

so....she/he can have it cuz its *a giveaway*


----------



## SMercury (Aug 26, 2006)

l Itachi l said:
			
		

> hey no u didnt that is my sig look
> 
> i got this made from someone and it has my old name on it can someon redo the text?



Oh I made that for you (and i fixed to slight text problem - click here. I just made another version with different text as a giveaway. No worries!


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Zeig (Aug 27, 2006)

Can i have this? (Credits to you)


----------



## Tiger_lili (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay I have a load of stuff here:












ahh, I have alot of stuff I made and well it's just there...lol i'll post more later. ^^; Most of it is really old....

Icons:






oh and credit please if someone wants to actually take them.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> Okay I have a load of stuff here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ill take them all and give you reps in exchange and cred


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 27, 2006)

ゼイグ said:
			
		

> Can i have this? (Credits to you)



yeah go for it.  it's all yours


----------



## Tiger_lili (Aug 27, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> ill take them all and give you reps in exchange and cred




 Sure take them all, they are all yours. Thanks. ^__^


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

*i gave you cred


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 27, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> ill take this one. reps and cred



Hey no u dont i called it first i already got it and it has my name it tough!


----------



## Suzie (Aug 27, 2006)

l Itachi l said:
			
		

> Hey no u dont i called it first i already got it and it has my name it tough!



The one she took doesn't have your name.


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 27, 2006)

Eureka-Chan said:
			
		

> The one she took doesn't have your name.



ohh ok lol my bad you guys acceot my appologies?.


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 27, 2006)

I get worse and worse. x_x


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 27, 2006)

Since when did the giveaway thread turn into the who neg reped who thread? o:


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

Eureka-Chan said:
			
		

> The one she took doesn't have your name.


CORRECTION: GUY!!!!!!!11111


----------



## SMercury (Aug 27, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> uhhh I don't think you guys shouldn't argue about that in this thread. Orihime world wonder, sorry but I think you should just take one thing. I know I said you could take all of them, but I didn't know about the rules. Just pick one out and take it and the rest leave it to other people the might want to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just beautiful! I'm debating over whether to take the first icon or the second. But reps & credit once I decide


----------



## Suzie (Aug 27, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> CORRECTION: GUY!!!!!!!11111



lol Okay =/


----------



## Tiger_lili (Aug 27, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Just beautiful! I'm debating over whether to take the first icon or the second. But reps & credit once I decide



Thanks alot. Use the one you like best and leave the rest for other people.   Thanks again.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 27, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> uhhh I don't think you guys shouldn't argue about that in this thread. Orihime world wonder, sorry but I think you should just take one thing. I know I said you could take all of them, but I didn't know about the rules. Just pick one out and take it and the rest leave it to other people the might want to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I claim that Tifa x Cloud 1? Thnx, will cred + rep.  

@O_WW: I have to admit that I've been watching this giveway thread and you've been taking alot of sigs  Even though there's no rule in taking alot, it's common sense to not take so much b/c it indicates you're greedy. The fact that you're 11 shows you have much to learn so I would forgive you


----------



## DKFize (Aug 27, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> THIS IS NOT A CHAT ROOM!
> Orihime_WorldWonder you called all of those sig AND I BETTER SEE YOU USE THEM ALL!!  >
> 
> edit:
> and i still havent see you use them! you know other dont really have sigs and might want to want to use them.


He said that he retracts his claim and the sigs are now up for grab.


----------



## Tiger_lili (Aug 28, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Can I claim that Tifa x Cloud 1? Thnx, will cred + rep.



K it's all yours.  

I have alot more stuff. Will post later.


----------



## artistofmanga (Aug 28, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Here's my daily contribution:
> If you take, credit.



Can I use the Kakashi one?
I'll give you rep.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 28, 2006)

i think those are taken dude


----------



## Azurite (Aug 28, 2006)

ok, everyone STOP THE SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE ARE ALREADY 3 FULL PAGES OF SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TalikX (Aug 30, 2006)

I just made this sig and whoever wants it first will get it. I'll edit it for you.


----------



## BlaZeR (Aug 30, 2006)

Giving away my current sig,your name will be put where it says 
T.C.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 30, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> Giving away my current sig,your name will be put where it says
> T.C.


Can i have this one pls?  
I'll give you creds


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 30, 2006)

TalikX said:
			
		

> I just made this sig and whoever wants it first will get it. I'll edit it for you.


can i have it i give cred and rep


----------



## TalikX (Aug 30, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> can i have it i give cred and rep



Here you go


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 30, 2006)

TalikX said:
			
		

> Here you go



thanks man i givecred and rep


----------



## Azurite (Aug 30, 2006)

giving away 2 sig/avy......


----------



## TalikX (Aug 31, 2006)

Another give away. Like the last one whoever wants it first gets it .


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 31, 2006)

Old sig i found in the pages.
Rep+cred.


----------



## Spunoff (Aug 31, 2006)

Mute Thoughts said:
			
		

> Old sig i found in the pages.
> Rep+cred.


you probably did, but i hope you checked several pages after it to see if someone called it


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 2, 2006)

Apple said:
			
		

> I guess I'll give some old ones away.
> 
> *Please Credit Meeeeee*. (:


No one has ever taken this one.
-Claims-


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ava + Sig Combo. Rep & Cred if used.

​


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2006)

dont mean to request but anybody have any  good *DEATH NOTE* Sig??


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 3, 2006)

This is not a request thread. All u see here is what's available, if u don't see what u want caome another time or this is not the place for you.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 3, 2006)

A sig of one of my latest favorite animes, Da Capo. /yay
Please use!    (and credit <.<)


----------



## Crowe (Sep 4, 2006)

Incomplete tag but meh


Anyway, updated the rules.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 4, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Incomplete tag but meh
> 
> 
> Anyway, updated the rules.



Can I claim that 1? Thnx.

Oh, I have a question. I claimed a sig from someone and it's not mine, but if I give it away in here, does the claimer cred me or the creator of the sig? I forgot who the creator was


----------



## Crowe (Sep 4, 2006)

Just let it be, people who go check the previous threads and wants it will most likely find the name of the creator. 

Oh, yes you can have that ^^



			
				Tonza said:
			
		

> Trying something again.


Free for graps, Tonza? The guy who used it earlier isn't using it anymore.


----------



## Azurite (Sep 4, 2006)

giving away this big sig.


----------



## Azurite (Sep 4, 2006)

another giveaway:


----------



## Lightning (Sep 4, 2006)

NO DOUBLE POSTING, EDIT OLD POSTS, 
anyways while im here ill just give away this sasuke sig
its real old


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 4, 2006)

Giving away this sig i don't use anymore. If you use it please cred Ciao.


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Sep 5, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> Giving away this sig i don't use anymore. If you use it please cred Ciao.




ill take it...if its alright...


----------



## Valesco (Sep 6, 2006)

Here you go...


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 6, 2006)

Have no clue who this character is but looks awesome!

Mine!

*reps Prim8*


----------



## Azurite (Sep 6, 2006)

ill take the temari one, cred and rep!ari


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2006)

Pretty Cool, can I use this one?


----------



## Zeig (Sep 6, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Can I claim that 1? Thnx.
> 
> Oh, I have a question. I claimed a sig from someone and it's not mine, but if I give it away in here, does the claimer cred me or the creator of the sig? I forgot who the creator was


With the permission of Pek, I have been allowed to claim the Rurouni Kenshin signature because Captain Pip hasnt used or applied it in the last 48 hours, which is stated in the rules, it is legally up for grabs again..so claims on the kenshin sig.
"Sigs are ment to be used, if you arent going to use them on this forums tell us, dont just claim it and never use it." -oceanrain


----------



## KageMane (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone who likes may use. Plz credit if u do


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, kiba roxx you can use it just remember to cred ciao and rep


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 6, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> Here you go...


-Claims-
I like this one.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 6, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> With the permission of Pek, I have been allowed to claim the Rurouni Kenshin signature because Captain Pip hasnt used or applied it in the last 48 hours, which is stated in the rules, it is legally up for grabs again..so claims on the kenshin sig.
> "Sigs are ment to be used, if you arent going to use them on this forums tell us, dont just claim it and never use it." -oceanrain



ahh, sure! You can take it for yourself. I forgot to put it in my sig since I'm busy now..


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 6, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> Anyone who likes may use. Plz credit if u do


-Claims this work of art-


----------



## KageMane (Sep 7, 2006)

Mute Thoughts said:
			
		

> -Claims this work of art-



Thx  

U may use it


----------



## K-deps (Sep 7, 2006)

heres something

it may not be very good but here u go



rep and cred if taken plz


----------



## Tonza (Sep 9, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Free for graps, Tonza? The guy who used it earlier isn't using it anymore.




Well, if he ain't using it anymore, sure. And sorry for late response, been somewhat busy. ^^


----------



## Zeig (Sep 9, 2006)

*Well since..*


*By: Tonza*


*By: Tonza*

May I claim these since no-one uses them anymore?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 9, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> *By: Tonza*
> 
> 
> *By: Tonza*
> ...



I will take the second one...


----------



## Zeig (Sep 9, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> I will take the second one...


 No i wasnt putting thos up i was taking them myself...


----------



## Yosha (Sep 9, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> No i wasnt putting thos up i was taking them myself...



Ah, must of read it wrong...sory


----------



## dehue (Sep 10, 2006)

Please credit me if you take it 
Oh and I can put your name on it too, just ask


----------



## Tonza (Sep 10, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/Zeig05/Vash2.jpg
> *By: Tonza*
> 
> 
> ...




Sure, go ahead.


----------



## nagareboshi (Sep 10, 2006)

dehue said:
			
		

> Please credit me if you take it
> Oh and I can put your name on it too, just ask



Niice. -claims- 
Could I have my name put on it to? Pleaaase? ^^


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2006)

Link removed


----------



## dehue (Sep 10, 2006)

Kobay said:
			
		

> Niice. -claims-
> Could I have my name put on it to? Pleaaase? ^^


----------



## nagareboshi (Sep 10, 2006)

dehue said:
			
		

>



Thanks soo much~! ^___^
-reps-


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2006)

_*Signature*_
_Stock: Pokefreak.deviantart.com_



*Avatar*
_Stock: No idea_


----------



## kyubisharingan (Sep 11, 2006)

Would u mind if i use the Shikamaru one? the 2nd pic


----------



## Tuan (Sep 11, 2006)

ill use this one right now suz =3 tell me when you are going to giveaway one of your "L" sig aight?   luv ya!


----------



## Zeig (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome! Ghost In the Shell! Can i claim it please Suz?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 11, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> _*Signature*_
> _Stock: Pokefreak.deviantart.com_
> 
> 
> ...


peK can I take the Byakuya avy? I want to use it when I become a senior ^^.Can't use it now,still not a senior .
I'll cred you when I use it ^_^


----------



## Zeig (Sep 11, 2006)

*Well...*



			
				Bass said:
			
		

> How many sigs do you plan to claim?  You already claimed 2 on the previous page and you have 4 in your sig right now. Leave some sigs for the people that don't even have one.



You don't really have to get so neagitive. That was the first time I had ever just claimed two in a row. If you are going to be telling anyone off, it should be Mute. He has claimed more signatures from anyone in here put together. See for yourself, starts from page 1..I've only claimed a hand full. Not really alot. Mute gets them most of the time. Now im not trying to really say that two wrongs make a right but I'm not the real one you should be fussing at. 
I'll go on and put this FMA & Kenshin signatures up for grabs, originally given to me* by pek the villian* so that no-one will get the idea like you did that I'm greedy..

Here they are:



_*Originally By: pek the villian*_


_*Originally By the villian*_



​


----------



## chauronity (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## [AZIZ_FROST] (Sep 12, 2006)

can i have this?? plz plz plz and could you tell me who she is??


----------



## Seany (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll take this one 

Thanks!


----------



## Azurite (Sep 12, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> _*Signature*_
> _Stock: Pokefreak.deviantart.com_
> 
> 
> ...


ill take hidan!^^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 13, 2006)

any Sasuke fans want this sig? ^_^



Cred goes to pek the villain i think...(Right, pek? XD)


----------



## chauronity (Sep 13, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I'll take this one
> 
> Thanks!



Anytime.
Np.


----------



## Seany (Sep 13, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> any Sasuke fans want this sig? ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Cred goes to pek the villain i think...(Right, pek? XD)



I'll be happy to take it!!!  

thank you


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

Go ahead people ^^

Captain Pip: Yeah, that's mine ^^


----------



## murasex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Please credit.*


----------



## Lightning (Sep 16, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Please credit.*




Ill take it if you dont mind 


claimage


----------



## murasex (Sep 16, 2006)

Meh.

*Credit Murasaki/Sophia Dark.*


----------



## Lightning (Sep 17, 2006)

the person who claimed it doesn't use it anymore. can i have it ocean?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> *Credit Murasaki/Sophia Dark.*



May I claim it Mura?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 18, 2006)

Free for grab to any hitsugaya fan who actually _wears _it (longer than one day per se)


----------



## murasex (Sep 18, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> May I claim it Mura?



*Sophia Dark**

Yes.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok wanted to make sure before I wear it


----------



## Bass (Sep 18, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Free for grab to any hitsugaya fan who actually _wears _it (longer than one day per se)




I'll take this! Alright, Chauron?


----------



## Misa (Sep 18, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> ]


 Can i take this one? the one who claimed it not using it ^^


----------



## chauronity (Sep 19, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I'll take this! Alright, Chauron?



Sure. ^^ 
12312312


----------



## Ryurin (Sep 19, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Can i take this one? the one who claimed it not using it ^^



Um, I am still using it check my sigs


----------



## Tuan (Sep 19, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> *Please credit.*



so ther is no misunderstanding me and byakugansan did a trade so i hope you dont mine me using this Sophia Dark 

hmm..you got your name change eh? didnt know who it was for a sec


----------



## chauronity (Sep 19, 2006)

Ryurin said:
			
		

> Um, I am still using it check my sigs



dont wear it inside the spoiler tag then, goddamnit. What kind of wearing is that?


----------



## Misa (Sep 19, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> dont wear it inside the spoiler tag then, goddamnit. What kind of wearing is that?




I know... >>; im sure i cheked that he didnt had it..  but oh well....


----------



## Cersei (Sep 19, 2006)

Bleh. 





Credit me if you use it.


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

Claimage


----------



## Valesco (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's one


----------



## Tonza (Sep 21, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Can i take this one? the one who claimed it not using it ^^




Sure, go ahead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's one for those lucky enough to nab it:


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 22, 2006)

I bring avatars for you all:













hmm I don't quite remember if I posted these avatars here before..I apologize if I did so. Though I don't remember, well anyways enjoy. Oh and Credit if you take them.


----------



## DKFize (Sep 23, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> I bring avatars for you all:
> 
> 
> hmm I don't quite remember if I posted these avatars here before..I apologize if I did so. Though I don't remember, well anyways enjoy. Oh and Credit if you take them.


I'd like to claim this one  .  Cred and rep of course


----------



## Seany (Sep 23, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> I bring avatars for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol damn DKFize you took the one i wanted XD
i'll take this one then =)
I'll cred when i use it.


----------



## Lightning (Sep 23, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> I bring avatars for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill take that one, ill cred when i use. by the way, where did you get that stock of rukia, DA?


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Sep 24, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Just take please =). No need to ask but crediting is a must.



ill take....and ill cred..


----------



## chauronity (Sep 26, 2006)

Credit is a must and i think you should wear it if you take it. (not within the spoiler tags)


----------



## Tuan (Sep 26, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Credit is a must and i think you should wear it if you take it. (not within the spoiler tags)



ill take this one if is ok ....dont know why but i like it for some reason lol o yeah and cred ^^ 

wearing it right now


----------



## Lightning (Sep 26, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Credit is a must and i think you should wear it if you take it. (not within the spoiler tags)



claimage, that is some balla shit, wearing it as soon as i host it


----------



## Yosha (Sep 26, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> claimage, that is some balla shit, wearing it as soon as i host it



damn you...


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2006)

ill take it


----------



## chauronity (Sep 27, 2006)

Sure sure, they're yours ^^

++++


----------



## Yosha (Sep 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Sure sure, they're yours ^^
> 
> ++++



damn that looks hot...


----------



## nagareboshi (Sep 29, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Credit is a must and i think you should wear it if you take it. (not within the spoiler tags)



O:
-claims- 

Shall Rep & Credit of course~!


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2006)

^^ It's yours =)


----------



## Tuan (Sep 30, 2006)

V1:


V2:black and white 



V1


v2:


V3:


v4:



TAKE IF YOUR ARE GOING TO USE IT MORE THAN A DAY! and cred plz


----------



## Valesco (Sep 30, 2006)

Not that impressive but...here you go


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 30, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> Not that impressive but...here you go



=O I WANT IT. *Steals*


----------



## Valesco (Oct 1, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> =O I WANT IT. *Steals*



it's all yours


----------



## Oyasumi (Oct 1, 2006)

take this 1 who ever takes it first pm me and ill put ur name on it


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2006)

here are some (if u take all i ask for is cred+rep)







ask me if you want ur name in it


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 1, 2006)

Chaps said:
			
		

> here are some (if u take all i ask for is cred+rep)


who is this?

asking cause I want it and need to know the name so I can get a avy to........


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> who is this?
> 
> asking cause I want it and need to know the name so I can get a avy to........


his name is on the sig if thats wat u want to know 
and yea u can have it all i want is rep and cred
are u askin for me to make u and avy?


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 1, 2006)

Chaps said:
			
		

> his name is on the sig if thats wat u want to know
> and yea u can have it all i want is rep and cred
> are u askin for me to make u and avy?


nah, but if you have some free time then be my guest


----------



## Yoofie (Oct 1, 2006)

May I use this one please?
I will credit.^^


----------



## Spunoff (Oct 1, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> V1:


Blast! He got the black and white one first.  Oh well, this one is still awesome  .  Cred and Rep!


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Oct 2, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> v2:
> 
> 
> TAKE IF YOUR ARE GOING TO USE IT MORE THAN A DAY! and cred plz



can i take? i will cred...


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> Ah, some sigs here.
> 
> Urahara sig2
> 
> ...



I haven't seen anyone claiming it, unless I missed the post. Could I take it? If you still have the psd file, could you change the text to Urahara Kisuke instead of casino night?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 2, 2006)

Giving these away.

Rep/credit appreciated.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 3, 2006)

heres one, plz cred if used


----------



## Tuan (Oct 4, 2006)

Mamimi said:
			
		

> May I use this one please?
> I will credit.^^



all yours >=3



			
				Spunoff said:
			
		

> Blast! He got the black and white one first. Oh well, this one is still awesome  . Cred and Rep!



yup all yours.....



			
				Kiba_Roxx said:
			
		

> can i take? i will cred...


yup..


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 4, 2006)

Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Giving these away.
> 
> Rep/credit appreciated.


may I have the last one?


----------



## SkriK (Oct 4, 2006)

Giveaway!


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 4, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> may I have the last one?



Sure, here's the link for ya.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 4, 2006)

Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Sure, here's the link for ya.


Thanks ...........


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 4, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> Thanks ...........


You're welcome.

Here's a few more.


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> Here's one



Heck i'll take this one. Thank you!


----------



## inumike (Oct 4, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> uh..... just made this one for fun...


can i have this


			
				Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Giving these away.
> 
> Rep/credit appreciated.


can i have the middle one


----------



## Saosin (Oct 5, 2006)

Credit if used.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 5, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> can i have the middle one



Sure. I believe I still have the psd file, so if you want your name on it, just tell me.

Here's the link for ya.


PS. Credit/Rep is appreciated.


----------



## Azurite (Oct 5, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> can i have this
> 
> can i have the middle one


itz all yours!


----------



## Valesco (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a simple one:


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 6, 2006)

My first giveaway! (Hope to become just as skilled as everyone here~!):


----------



## Yosha (Oct 6, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Credit is a must and i think you should wear it if you take it. (not within the spoiler tags)



Can I take this one Ocean because the last user is not wearing it any longer.



			
				Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> I bring avatars for you all:



i claim this one.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Oct 6, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> hmm I don't quite remember if I posted these avatars here before..I apologize if I did so. Though I don't remember, well anyways enjoy. Oh and Credit if you take them.



Anyone already claim this one?


----------



## Deeo (Oct 6, 2006)

Avatars
No need to ask, just take but please credit


----------



## Kuki (Oct 7, 2006)

Deeo said:
			
		

> Avatars
> No need to ask, just take but please credit


can i have this^


----------



## Heroin (Oct 7, 2006)

Can I use this one plz?


----------



## Deeo (Oct 7, 2006)

ByNx said:
			
		

> can i have this^


It's yours


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

i'm giving my byakuya sig to anyone who wants it just remember to rep and cred Deeo for it


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 7, 2006)

Credit/Rep appreciated.


----------



## Tonza (Oct 8, 2006)

My outcome of Yuurei's awesome tut which you can find here


----------



## inumike (Oct 8, 2006)

Saosin said:
			
		

> Credit if used.


can i have the naruto one


----------



## Misa (Oct 8, 2006)

I made some avi's they are my first ones so they are not that good ^^;

*Spoiler*: __ 










rep if use


----------



## Tuan (Oct 8, 2006)

Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Credit/Rep appreciated.



are those yours...i think i seen them somewhere else before


----------



## inumike (Oct 8, 2006)

here are 2 avys thay bout sucks anyways


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 8, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> are those yours...i think i seen them somewhere else before



Yea, they're mine.

If you did see them somewhere else, can you please tell me where?


----------



## Valesco (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Saosin (Oct 9, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> can i have the naruto one



Sure.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 9, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

>


Can i have these?


----------



## Azurite (Oct 9, 2006)

um..... spider man and ratchet (from ratchet and clank)




cred and rep if use


----------



## Valesco (Oct 9, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> Can i have these?



Sure


----------



## Azurite (Oct 10, 2006)

two more giveaways:    cred and rep if use


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> Anyone already claim this one?



So did anyone?


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 12, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Here are few sigs for giveaway


posted up awile ago, but can I still have it?


----------



## Kuki (Oct 13, 2006)

Are you giving it out? If you are can I have it?


----------



## Lightning (Oct 13, 2006)

giveaway


----------



## Constantine (Oct 13, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> the person who claimed it doesn't use it anymore. can i have it ocean?


same as above but only ONE of the avi's this one>>>>>
and can u put "L the legend" on there plz


----------



## Azurite (Oct 14, 2006)

F?ll3n.AnG3L? said:


> are those yours...i think i seen them somewhere else before



ill take the first one


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 14, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:


> ill take the first one



Umm....This one??


----------



## Azurite (Oct 14, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> Umm....This one??



Yes.


----------



## Tonza (Oct 14, 2006)

ByNx said:


> Are you giving it out? If you are can I have it?



sure,

oh and if I post a sig here, anyone can just use it. You don't have to wait for me to reply or even ask. Just make sure it hasn't been claimed already/in use and use it. (credit if you want) ^_^


----------



## Xenshin (Oct 14, 2006)

done it a while ago if anyone wants


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 14, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:


> Yes.



Sure. Here's the link for ya.


Credit/Rep appreciated.


----------



## beat89 (Oct 14, 2006)

Heres one I did for a contest. Host on your own site please ^^


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 14, 2006)

Credit and re-host, if used.


----------



## opie (Oct 15, 2006)

cred and rep if used


----------



## KageMane (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone may use it


----------



## opie (Oct 15, 2006)

cred and rep if used :3


----------



## Azurite (Oct 15, 2006)

Link: 

*Spoiler*: _Destroy All Humans_ 



 ,A set of Destroy All Humans:  and 


 Cred and Rep


----------



## nagareboshi (Oct 16, 2006)

KageMane said:


> Anyone may use it



ee Pwrettyy *___*
-claims- 
-reps-
Shall credit of course, sankyuu, KageMane~!! ^___^


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:


> Link:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Destroy All Humans_
> 
> ...



I'll take Link.


----------



## Azurite (Oct 16, 2006)

ok, cred and rep plz!


----------



## Constantine (Oct 16, 2006)

opie said:


> cred and rep if used



Lemme take this one mmmk


----------



## opie (Oct 16, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:


> Lemme take this one mmmk



i think you already did  enjoy ^^


----------



## Azurite (Oct 16, 2006)

OMFG! that guy ripped me OFF!  he didnt give my cred nor rep!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 16, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:


> OMFG! that guy ripped me OFF!  he didnt give my cred nor rep!



He hasnt used it yet. And you can't beg for rep. Rep is given because its the polite thing to do.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 16, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:


> OMFG! that guy ripped me OFF!  he didnt give my cred nor rep!



In fact, you can't really ask for reputation points. Credit is a must, but rep isn't. And what Edo is true. Give the person time, and if he/she doesn't credit you for it, then just send them a private message.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

I never said that I would use it here or that I was going to be the one who is using it. I have every intenetion of repping when I am able to. Don't worry.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's some, credit and rep please.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Some more, same drill,


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

One more  

Taken


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 16, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> One more



I want! *Rep + credit*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:


> I want! *Rep + credit*


 
No problem


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't care if different people take the same one as long as you credit.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 16, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I don't care if different people take the same one as long as you credit.



Never! It's mine. People can take it if I don't use it anymore. But if I catch them take it while I'm still using it, I'll neg rep them to hell.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I don't care if different people take the same one as long as you credit.


 


Arashi Kazama said:


> Never! It's mine. People can take it if I don't use it anymore. But if I catch them take it while I'm still using it, I'll neg rep them to hell.


 
Okay then, you heard what the man said, don't take it, you have been warned.  Or I'll send the Sand Siblings to take it back.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 17, 2006)

must cred if used


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 17, 2006)

Got a couple more, same drill please.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 17, 2006)

mods can delete this post but i was thinking, maybe i could giveaway some sprite sheets that ive animated. i think its personally a good idea. must cred if used







ill probably plan on making more for you guys


----------



## Azurite (Oct 17, 2006)

ill take the first ichigo one!


----------



## Lightning (Oct 17, 2006)

you got it. enjoy


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 17, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> mods can delete this post but i was thinking, maybe i could giveaway some sprite sheets that ive animated. i think its personally a good idea. must cred if used
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do make more. I'm interested in your animations. Got a Naruto animated sprite?


----------



## Lightning (Oct 17, 2006)

ill find a sheet. I think i found one with a kyuubi naruto sequence

EDIT: up for grabs


----------



## SMercury (Oct 18, 2006)

I just made one for a SoTW:



Take it if you like it


----------



## Traveler (Oct 18, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> ill find a sheet. I think i found one with a kyuubi naruto sequence
> 
> EDIT: up for grabs



Can I have that one? Please!


----------



## Lightning (Oct 18, 2006)

definetly, enjoy, make sure to credit to


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 18, 2006)

beat89 said:


> Heres one I did for a contest. Host on your own site please ^^


since the other one I wanted never got an answer can I have this one instead?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 18, 2006)

Traveler said:


> Can I have that one? Please!



Damn you.. I asked for that one.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 19, 2006)

dont worry guys, crapload more warm from the photoshop


----------



## Azurite (Oct 19, 2006)

can i take the naruto and the 2nd gaara? cred and rep i already gave you rep from the ichigo one :


----------



## Lightning (Oct 19, 2006)

yea, enjoy, im glad you guys like em


----------



## Lightning (Oct 20, 2006)

go ahead. its yours


----------



## KageMane (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone can use

Rep and Cred appreciated


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 20, 2006)

Posted again. -_-

Cred and rep appreciated.


----------



## Azurite (Oct 21, 2006)

heres a giveaway,  i was bored  Cred and Rep.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 22, 2006)

Up for grabs.


----------



## Azurite (Oct 22, 2006)

can i have the rukia one gurbik?


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 22, 2006)

Cred and its urs =)


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 24, 2006)

Giving away these 5 sigs
1



2.


3.


4.

5.

Must cred. Please pm and and i will put ur name on it. first come first serve.


----------



## Constantine (Oct 24, 2006)

Lemme have the first one  & i will rep and cred, and plz put TUK on there instead of my full username, then pm it to me thankz


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 25, 2006)

please cred


----------



## Dango (Oct 25, 2006)

EDIT: I've claimed these with permission from Oceanrain-sama!  Will credit and everything, of course!



Also, here's a siggy done by *Sunako* for me, up for grabs.  Remember to credit Sunako-chan if you're using it.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 25, 2006)

giveaway:just a quick chidori charge animation
CREDIT IS A MUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Constantine (Oct 25, 2006)

BlaZeR said:


> please cred



Damn That's awesome!   *creds and reps*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 30, 2006)

few Sigs I made in a long time as you can see they are simple one's


And Credit if you want it
much obliged


----------



## Animegirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's some free one's. Please credit.


----------



## murasex (Oct 31, 2006)

*Please credit.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legion (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd like this one. With my name on it if possible. Cred and rep on confirmation.


----------



## KageMane (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone can use:



Cred is a must, rep apreciated


----------



## Tonza (Nov 1, 2006)

Couple of tags for grabs:


----------



## Legion (Nov 1, 2006)

KageMane said:


> Anyone can use:
> 
> 
> 
> Cred is a must, rep apreciated




I call dibs on this one. Thanks.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 1, 2006)

mrespman said:


> I'd like this one. With my name on it if possible. Cred and rep on confirmation.


 
Sure, but I can't put your name on it. But you can use it.


----------



## Legion (Nov 1, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:
			
		

> Sure, but I can't put your name on it. But you can use it.




Thanks and don't worry about the name.


----------



## Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Animegirl said:


> Here's some free one's. Please credit.


I like this one...credit and rep if you agree to it


----------



## Tuan (Nov 1, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> *Please credit.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



may i use this one Sophia? cred+ i know you put alot of time in it. 



¤Taichou Shirosaki¤ said:


> Damn That's awesome!   *creds and reps*



TUK already took that one. 
you should read the post



edit:: oops ​


----------



## Azurite (Nov 1, 2006)

F?ll3n.AnG3L? said:


> may i use this one Sophia? cred+ i know you put alot of time in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is TUK


----------



## murasex (Nov 1, 2006)

F?ll3n.AnG3L? said:


> may i use this one Sophia? cred+ i know you put alot of time in it. ​



Credit Mura. ^^


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 2, 2006)

ill take this, and ill rep and cred of course.........


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 2, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:


> ill take this, and ill rep and cred of course.........



Sure its yours

Edit:
another 2 I made for grabs


----------



## Kimimaro (Nov 3, 2006)

I call dibs on first one.  Can you write my name on it?


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 3, 2006)

I made this as a joke anyone can use it if they want but they HAVE to wear it as is... rofl..


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2006)

Experimenting and trying to find a new style to a sigmaking


----------



## Azurite (Nov 4, 2006)

cred and rep


----------



## Kimimaro (Nov 4, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:


> Sure its yours
> 
> Edit:
> another 2 I made for grabs




Scratch that, I call dibs on second one.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 4, 2006)

Zanmato said:


> Scratch that, I call dibs on second one.



Its yours but Credit is a must
I appreciate it


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 5, 2006)

*NOT A GIVEAWAY*

Does anybody know who made these two, I forgot who did? I got it from here, but I can't find it, anybody??????????


----------



## Zal?onze (Nov 5, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:


> few Sigs I made in a long time as you can see they are simple one's
> 
> 
> And Credit if you want it
> much obliged



can i have the ichigo sig?



Pulp Fiction said:


> Sure its yours
> 
> Edit:
> another 2 I made for grabs



dibs on hitsugaya


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 5, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Experimenting and trying to find a new style to a sigmaking


May I use this one, ocean?


----------



## Tonza (Nov 6, 2006)

a tag for giveaway with 2 vers.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 6, 2006)

Just trying out diferent styles.. 





You get an ava with this one!


----------



## Azurite (Nov 6, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Does anybody know who made these two, I forgot who did? I got it from here, but I can't find it, anybody??????????



errr...... they yours . they have your name on it meaning its yours0?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 6, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> errr...... they yours . they have your name on it meaning its yours0?


 
No, I got them from somebody else who put my name on it, I need to find the orginial, I kinda deleted the ones from my photobucket album.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 6, 2006)

Sunako said:


> May I use this one, ocean?



Yeah, sure why not.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 6, 2006)

? Hokage|Naruto ? said:


> can i have the ichigo sig?
> 
> 
> 
> dibs on hitsugaya




Take um just credit me


----------



## Heero (Nov 6, 2006)

just try and credit me if ya can


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 7, 2006)

An old dusted sig from the closet. Removed my name from it.



*Credit shirozaki* i'll be changing my name, again.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 7, 2006)

Sunako said:


> An old dusted sig from the closet. Removed my name from it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Credit shirozaki* i'll be changing my name, again.



can ihave this one? Cred and Rep!


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 7, 2006)

^ sure, OWW :] (I like to call ppl by their previous usernames xDD)


----------



## Azurite (Nov 7, 2006)

ill use it when i have time, cuz im enjoying my current sig at the moment!


----------



## Suzie (Nov 7, 2006)

Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> just try and credit me if ya can



OooOo I call this one. 
Will cred.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 7, 2006)

Made a new one was testing some things
Credit is a must, Rep is appreciated


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm giving this sig and avy away. Cred and rep pls.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2006)

giving away theese avy's but their 150 x 150 so some of you might not be able to use it =/






cred and rep if you use ^^


----------



## afropimp89 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone have any Ichigo, Gundam, or Naruto signature I could use?


----------



## Azurite (Nov 7, 2006)

afropimp89 said:


> Anyone have any Ichigo, Gundam, or Naruto signature I could use?



Heres a Naruto sig i posted above if you like to use but Cred and Rep is a must


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2006)

XD
 XD  
 XD
 XD
 XD
 XD
 XD
 XD
 XD
 XD
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Yosha (Nov 9, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Kakashi's Garden by sonteen12
> Kakashi's Garden by sonteen12
> Kakashi's Garden by sonteen12
> Kakashi's Garden by sonteen12
> ...



can i have the second shikamaru one?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 9, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> Heres a Naruto sig i posted above if you like to use but Cred and Rep is a must



can i use it if he doesnt want to?


----------



## Azurite (Nov 9, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> can i use it if he doesnt want to?



it looks like hes not coming back  ya sure you may use it but Cred and Rep is a must


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 9, 2006)

oh ok yay thanks


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll get this one, chauron. Even though I still can't use it, it'll be put in good use.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes 



daybreak said:


> can i have the second shikamaru one?



.. and yes


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 10, 2006)

Random avatars.





*credit shirozaki*. Rep appriciated, not really neccesary.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 10, 2006)

Firemind said:


> I'm giving this sig and avy away. Cred and rep pls.



Reposting, still giving this away


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 10, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:


> Made a new one was testing some things
> Credit is a must, Rep is appreciated



can I get this Akatsuki one?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 10, 2006)

Sure Just Credit


----------



## Seany (Nov 10, 2006)

chauronity said:


> "Why games don't need a larger storage medium"
> "Why games don't need a larger storage medium"
> "Why games don't need a larger storage medium"
> "Why games don't need a larger storage medium"
> ...




Wow very nice avys here, i'll take the first rukia and byakuya one =)
Thanks alot!


----------



## Zal?onze (Nov 11, 2006)

Firemind said:


> I'm giving this sig and avy away. Cred and rep pls.



ill take it


----------



## Sayo (Nov 11, 2006)

​
Credit if you wanna use, i can border/text of the first 2, don't have the psd's of the others anymore (older sig's)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 12, 2006)

?Abarai Renji? said:


> ill take it



Yea u can have it just cred and rep when u can


----------



## Lightning (Nov 12, 2006)

Firemind said:


> Yea u can have it just cred and rep when u can



you guys dont get it, they dont have to rep you, its the polite thing to due, asking for rep, is in fact rude

icons and sigs


----------



## Dango (Nov 12, 2006)

My recent obsession with clouds is getting a little out-of-hand.


----------



## PainKiller (Nov 12, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> you guys dont get it, they dont have to rep you, its the polite thing to due, asking for rep, is in fact rude
> 
> icons and sigs



Could I get this Naruto sig?


----------



## Taki (Nov 12, 2006)

Sayo said:


> [
> ​
> Credit if you wanna use, i can border/text of the first 2, don't have the psd's of the others anymore (older sig's)



These two please ?

Cred and rep


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 12, 2006)

Miterashi said:


> My recent obsession with clouds is getting a little out-of-hand.



too bad i already saved it onto my computer


----------



## Dango (Nov 13, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> too bad i already saved it onto my computer



Anything for you, hoon-sama.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 13, 2006)

no, i mean before on MSN 

stop adding "-sama", it sounds weird 

a "giveaway" thread huh :amazed


----------



## Lightning (Nov 13, 2006)

ShadowHokage said:


> Could I get this Naruto sig?



its yours, just make sure to cred


----------



## Sayo (Nov 13, 2006)

Mizu said:


> These two please ?
> 
> Cred and rep



Sure go ahead.


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 13, 2006)

chauronity said:


> 4
> 4
> 4
> 4
> ...



Would it be alright if I used some on another forum?
Will cred and rep ^^

Edit: I did one


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2006)

heres another one ^^

cred and rep if you use


----------



## KageMane (Nov 14, 2006)

Behold! Manga Spoiler ahead! (even for those who read the manga!)​
Cred is a must. Rep apreciated


----------



## chauronity (Nov 14, 2006)

Heikuro said:


> Would it be alright if I used some on another forum?
> Will cred and rep ^^



Sure ^^
But make it sure that you'll credit "chauronity.deviantart.com"


----------



## Azurite (Nov 14, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Sure ^^
> But make it sure that you'll credit "chauronity.deviantart.com"



um........ can i have the second last one? The Rukia one: Link removed Cred and Rep


* i resized it to 125X125px if thats okay for my use ^^


----------



## Yosha (Nov 14, 2006)

KageMane said:


> Behold! Manga Spoiler ahead! (even for those who read the manga!)​
> Cred is a must. Rep apreciated



i will take it, where did you get that stock?


----------



## Azurite (Nov 14, 2006)

can i also have these?  12/16 One Piece vs. Naruto one-hour special on Jump Festa website.   
12/16 One Piece vs. Naruto one-hour special on Jump Festa website.

Cred and Rep.


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 14, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Sure ^^
> But make it sure that you'll credit "chauronity.deviantart.com"


Thankies =3

I made a signature thing, im just getting started soooo


----------



## Heero (Nov 14, 2006)

if ya use just try to credit me if possible


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 15, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> I call the first one. Please? ^_____^


May I use the first one since the other person isnt anymore


----------



## chauronity (Nov 16, 2006)

If you like it, wear it.


----------



## Lyre (Nov 16, 2006)

Have been playing around with different tuts. Please credit if used...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 16, 2006)

Heikuro said:


> Thankies =3
> 
> I made a signature thing, im just getting started soooo


may I have it cred and rep also would it be any trouble to have my name put on it?


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 16, 2006)

basye said:


> may I have it cred and rep also would it be any trouble to have my name put on it?



Sure thing ^_^ Ill get to it

EDIT

Like that?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 16, 2006)

Heikuro said:


> Sure thing ^_^ Ill get to it
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Like that?


ya thanks love your loz sig's tell me when u make more


----------



## Azurite (Nov 17, 2006)

​





Credit Please if use.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 17, 2006)

Sayo said:


> ​



Credit if you wanna use, i can border/text of the first 2, don't have the psd's of the others anymore (older sig's)
  (bmup)*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice sigs sayo I like your style.

2 new sigs Credit is a must, Rep appreciated if used anyone


----------



## Yosha (Nov 18, 2006)

KageMane said:


> Behold! Manga Spoiler ahead! (even for those who read the manga!)​
> Cred is a must. Rep apreciated



this is back up for grabs, cred kagemane.


----------



## Eyes Rutherford (Nov 18, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:


> Nice sigs sayo I like your style.
> 
> 2 new sigs Credit is a must, Rep appreciated if used anyone



Hey I'll take this one ok thanks. EDIT-Oh I can't rep anyone just yet, I'll come back tomorrow and rep ya ok?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 18, 2006)

Eyes Rutherford said:


> Hey I'll take this one ok thanks. EDIT-Oh I can't rep anyone just yet, I'll come back tomorrow and rep ya ok?



Yea Sure take it Just credit me in your signature
like 
example: Signature by Pulp fiction


----------



## Sayo (Nov 18, 2006)

2 more.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

Sayo said:


> 2 more.



can i have your Hollow Ichigo one


----------



## Ryo Hantano (Nov 19, 2006)

*Well...*

I wanted to use your Naruto Hokage sig as my sig on gaia online.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 19, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> can i have your Hollow Ichigo one



Sure thing, if you want your name on it just lemme know.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

Sayo said:


> Sure thing, if you want your name on it just lemme know.



Yes PLease


----------



## Sayo (Nov 19, 2006)

K here is the altered V.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh My Gosh... I love you Sayo!!!!!!! [if you a guy....o.o...Take it back if your a guy ]

Ill credit since my rep is disabled


----------



## Touki (Nov 19, 2006)

Here's something I just recently made. Nothing special. Just cred if you use.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

If you want your name on it, just tell me

Giveaway:


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh, I'll take it, and yes could you put my name on it, Thank You


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

Mangekyō said:


> Oh, I'll take it, and yes could you put my name on it, Thank You



Here you go:



Another Giveaway:


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 19, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Giveaway:



Ah, Thank You Very much, Will rep + credit


----------



## chauronity (Nov 20, 2006)

One tag i made in 15 mins for practice.


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 20, 2006)

Sayo said:


> 2 more.



Please.. Can I've the Vincent one? I'm a fan of Vincent. =D
Just put Fiifty in the text.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 20, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> Please.. Can I've the Vincent one? I'm a fan of Vincent. =D
> Just put Fiifty in the text.



Altered V.



Credit.


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Vietnamese i just noticed that it says Manegkyo, can you change it to Mangekyo? I will rep after


----------



## Azurite (Nov 20, 2006)

Mangekyō said:


> Hey Vietnamese i just noticed that it says Manegkyo, can you change it to Mangekyo? I will rep after



My rep. isnt open yet, ill PM your siggy when im done. Im kinda busy at the moment..


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 20, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> My rep. isnt open yet, ill PM your siggy when im done. Im kinda busy at the moment..



All right, Thank You Very Much


----------



## Azurite (Nov 20, 2006)

*Giveaway:*


----------



## Dango (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Azurite (Nov 23, 2006)

Miterashi said:


>



it looks sexy whomever it is, can i have it? Credit if i use


----------



## Dango (Nov 23, 2006)

Sure. It's all yours.


----------



## Wings (Nov 25, 2006)

free to use , u can put ur one text on , i failed with it xD


----------



## Seany (Nov 25, 2006)

^ Cool i'll take it 
i'll cred and rep ya


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

*Deathnote:*
​
Credit and Reputation If use.


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2006)

Cartoon said:


> ^ Cool i'll take it
> i'll cred and rep ya



if u dont want to , u dont have to credit , cause that makes ur sig be ucly... still thhanks 




no text , take ur chances


----------



## Azurite (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll take the first one Wings.


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2006)

sore  np , what u gonna do with it i ask myself , cause theres a shoe on it  >_<


----------



## Azurite (Nov 26, 2006)

Thats a shoe......oh lordie..... ill just put a render in the middle! thanks


----------



## Roy (Nov 27, 2006)

cred if you use and rep if you want


----------



## murasex (Nov 30, 2006)

*Credit pwease.*



Save and host.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anybody have a child Orochimaru sig?


----------



## Tuan (Nov 30, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> *Credit pwease.*
> 
> 
> 
> Save and host.



take and run! 


*cred


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 1, 2006)

any haruhi fans? 

*can add borders*


----------



## Lightning (Dec 1, 2006)

can I have this one?


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2006)

Yup, it's yours =)


----------



## NecroAngel (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll take this one if that's okay with you.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2006)

Sure it is. Take it.

+++

another


----------



## vanh (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't put your names on, but I can change the sizes if you want . Please, be my guests.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha nice.

May I?


----------



## vanh (Dec 1, 2006)

sure things ^^


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 1, 2006)

Can i use this one please with reps and cred?


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2006)

Yesh, sure.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 1, 2006)

vanh said:


> I can't put your names on, but I can change the sizes if you want . Please, be my guests.



Can you make this one 125 x 125?


----------



## Hells Assassin (Dec 1, 2006)

May I have this one please?


----------



## vanh (Dec 1, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> Can you make this one 125 x 125?


 
Here you go


----------



## Ishimaru (Dec 2, 2006)

Can i hav tis one??


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2006)

Hells Assassin said:


> May I have this one please?



Yes



Ishimaru said:


> Can i hav tis one??



Yes.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 2, 2006)

vanh said:


> Here you go



Thanks alot


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

KageMane said:


> Behold! Manga Spoiler ahead! (even for those who read the manga!)​
> Cred is a must. Rep apreciated



Hey  if that isnt taken can i have it ? and if you could type my name on it it would be great also if i get it can i use it on other forums ?


----------



## Kitsune Illusions (Dec 2, 2006)

I found an sprite sheet, so I decided to make a few animations out of it. Enjoy!

*Giveaways:*


----------



## murasex (Dec 2, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> any haruhi fans?
> 
> *can add borders*



*SHIZZZZZ*

It's perfectly fine the way it is!

May I use it? 



|| KaRmA said:


> take and run!
> 
> 
> *cred


xDDDDD


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

Some of my giveaway signatures.


----------



## Misa (Dec 2, 2006)

I call the sakura one 


btw if its not too much to ask, can you make it into round borders? please


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

pek, can i take these and give credit?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

can I have that one? 

Pretty please!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 2, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> *SHIZZZZZ*
> 
> It's perfectly fine the way it is!
> 
> May I use it?


if you really want to, miss mura


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

Pek can I PLEASE have this one:



plzplzplz!


----------



## murasex (Dec 2, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> if you really want to, miss mura



*Of course!*

But I must ask, may you lower the size...? Just a tiny bit.  It exceeds the avy limit.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 2, 2006)

to 125x125?

and no border? =o


----------



## murasex (Dec 2, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> to 125x125?
> 
> and no border? =o



Ah... err.... how about 140x140? 

125 by 125 is too small... And no one will be able to see Haruhi's lovely face. =[

No border is totally fine with me. I like it the way it is. >:3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 2, 2006)

i had to take out the tween effect :3
otherwise, it wouldve been 500kb ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 







if theres anything else i can do :/


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok Pek

Can i have have this sig ?



And my bro asks for this sig:[



Also on first can u enter my name and on secound KlosterKatten if possible also he hasks if he can use it on other forums and so do i.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

^ I can probably do it but it will look awful as I don't have the .psds anymore. Anyway, you can use them as long as you don't claim you've done them ;>

- T - dxtr: Sure go ahead. Just host the signatures on here (click) instead. ^^

Drain &  keali-lxn: I'll try to fix it now.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

Me and my bro would never claim we did it, thats unfair for u.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 2, 2006)

did anyone ever post a animated rock lee banner or just a regular rock lee banner?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

*Drain*: Drain KlosterKatten

*keali-lxn*: 


Hope you like it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 2, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Some of my giveaway signatures.


Holy....could i have the SOAD sig...please??


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

Thx very much


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

Sure. Go ahead ^^

You don't need to ask. Just tell me which signature you'll use. "pek I'm taking your urahara [post signature] signature"


----------



## Misa (Dec 2, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> *Drain*: Drain KlosterKatten
> 
> *keali-lxn*:
> 
> ...



awesome and thank you ^^

edit-i might use it on another forum too ^^; pm me if you dont want me to.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 2, 2006)

cool.......


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> - T - dxtr: Sure go ahead. Just host the signatures on here (click) instead. ^^



Omg thanx . 

Tho, I was wondering if U could maybe add dxtr into the sig? Of course i'll give credit+rep


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

*dxtr*: Itachi

Tried my best


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

Perfect .

Thanks alot mate! 

Now to give you some cred+rep ;D


----------



## murasex (Dec 2, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> i had to take out the tween effect :3
> otherwise, it wouldve been 500kb ^^
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, thank you very much!

It's splendid!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> *dxtr*: Itachi
> 
> Tried my best



can i get my name in the sig. (the one i took) and blend it in the sig enough so you can still see it?  I would give you rep but im banned from rep


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Take it or leave it im not editing them.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> *Spoiler*: __




 Gurbik my old pal! Can i have the Casino Royale one? Really good movie!
Credit


----------



## Kitsune Illusions (Dec 2, 2006)

dxtr said:


> can I have that one?
> 
> Pretty please!



Sure. Go ahead!


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

sure T             .


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

Kitsune Illusions said:


> Sure. Go ahead!



Thanks mate .

You going to make more sigs/avys like that? They're awesome ^^


----------



## murasex (Dec 2, 2006)

no borders


----------



## Mangekyō (Dec 3, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I'll take the Luffy one, is it possible to get my name on it by the way?


----------



## Lightning (Dec 3, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> no borders



could u resize the first one to 125x125 (or if you can, can you upload it for me?)


----------



## Azurite (Dec 3, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> no borders



Can i have this one(2nd)? Resized to 125 would be nice


----------



## SMercury (Dec 3, 2006)

Time to share!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 3, 2006)

ridiculous, if you have a avvy and sig then do not just collect them up. This is for people that do not have avvy's or sigs not for people who can wear something for a day and then let it sit in your photobucket.


----------



## Mangekyō (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, just curious, Do we have to use them on NF? I planned on using it on a different site, so thats why i wanted it.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 3, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> ridiculous, if you have a avvy and sig then do not just collect them up. This is for people that do not have avvy's or sigs not for people who can wear something for a day and then let it sit in your photobucket.



I think it's more like this: certain people don't check every day this thread, if they see something nice it's most likely already taken by Some people here who like, ask for everything and replace it after less than 1 day of whearing it, quite annoying as other people feel obliged to don't say anything because they think it's already taken y'know.
i think there should be a limit though, wasn't there a limit on give aways?


----------



## Lightning (Dec 3, 2006)

Sayo said:


> I think it's more like this: certain people don't check every day this thread, if they see something nice it's most likely already taken by Some people here who like, ask for everything and replace it after less than 1 day of whearing it, quite annoying as other people feel obliged to don't say anything because they think it's already taken y'know.
> i think there should be a limit though, wasn't there a limit on give aways?



yea, you can only claim 2 at a time and if the person doesnt wear the thing they claimed for 48 hours its up for grabs again


----------



## Mangekyō (Dec 3, 2006)

So, does that mean i cant use it somewhere else? or what?


----------



## Deeo (Dec 3, 2006)

^


Naruto82 said:


> These are signatures giveaways for this forum, *not for you to use on other forums.* You will have to ask the creator if you want to use it on another site.



*Spoiler*: __ 







please credit if use




.. ... .. . ..​


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> yea, you can only claim 2 at a time and if the person doesnt wear the thing they claimed for 48 hours its up for grabs again



It didnt say its up for grabs again .. it says you can PM  creator about it.


----------



## Kitsune Illusions (Dec 3, 2006)

If anyone wants this, then take it. Cred would be appreciated, even though it was a poorly done signature.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 3, 2006)

giving away my old sigs/avys

*Spoiler*: __ 









*credit is a must*, repping is up to you


----------



## Lightning (Dec 4, 2006)

some real quickies: ill be making more of these. *credit is a must*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2006)

can i have the dante one ? and if u can have 2 can i also have the samus one  ?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 4, 2006)

Hoon can i have the first avy?  its good....


Credit


----------



## Lightning (Dec 4, 2006)

Drain said:


> can i have the dante one ? and if u can have 2 can i also have the samus one  ?



sure, take both.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2006)

Thx dude i appreciate it


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 4, 2006)

T said:


> Hoon can i have the first avy?  its good....
> 
> 
> Credit



no, because you wont be using it :/


i see you taking a bunch of sigs and never using them, whys that :S


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats so true .. u dibbed a sig my bro wanted and u had taken like 1000 sigs ebfore and he none then u werent using it so i pmed maker about it and he said my bro cud get it. i think you should stop taking everything .. the others dont geta chance and i bet u have taken more than everyone els <.<


----------



## Yosha (Dec 4, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> no borders



i will take the first one because I can use it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 4, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> some real quickies: ill be making more of these. *credit is a must*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
mind if i use this one another forum


----------



## murasex (Dec 4, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> i will take the first one because I can use it.


Gotcha.

And not crediting is _totally_ fine with me.  



T said:


> Can i have this one(2nd)? Resized to 125 would be nice


Will upload later. No PS today. :amazed


----------



## Lightning (Dec 4, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> mind if i use this one another forum


please do


----------



## Dango (Dec 4, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> no borders




:amazed 


Do you still have the stock?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 4, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> And not crediting is _totally_ fine with me.
> 
> ...



I forgot....


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 4, 2006)

Dango said:


> :amazed
> Do you still have the stock?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Dec 5, 2006)

T said:


> Can i have this one(2nd)? Resized to 125 would be nice




Took out the text. .-.;


> Dango said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still have the stock?
> ...


 ^ Woody got it for you. =3 Sweetie.



Wolverine said:


> I forgot....


Hah, xDDD You make me laugh.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 5, 2006)

its PERFECT! *Credit*


----------



## Mangekyō (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, ok thanks for the info guys, ill ask the creator about using it on a diff site.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone has any old Orochimaru / Itachi sigs laying around n mby u could giveaway em?


----------



## chauronity (Dec 7, 2006)

To anyone who wears it.
Crediting me is a must.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 7, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> some real quickies: ill be making more of these. *credit is a must*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Is it ok if i take the Iron Man and Coola sigs?


----------



## call to arms (Dec 7, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> some real quickies: ill be making more of these. *credit is a must*




Is it okay if i use this one as my sig? I like it very much. (rep is involved )


----------



## Yosha (Dec 7, 2006)

chauronity said:


> To anyone who wears it.
> Crediting me is a must.



I will use the kakashi one.


----------



## Lightning (Dec 7, 2006)

Joe Gear said:


> Is it ok if i take the Iron Man and Coola sigs?





call to arms said:


> Is it okay if i use this one as my sig? I like it very much. (rep is involved )



sure to both of you


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 7, 2006)

meh, once agian i wont edit anything for you and ou have to cred.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

​
If you like it wear it and Credit is a must.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2006)

chauronity said:


> To anyone who wears it.
> Crediting me is a must.



Ill take the Hidan one 

if i can


----------



## Traveler (Dec 8, 2006)

Can I have this one? 

Oh and if you do let me have it I want the name in the Your Name place to be Nitsua


----------



## Azurite (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay ill do it very soon, Credit.




*Giveaway:*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll take the sprite T...


----------



## Azurite (Dec 9, 2006)

okay, credit and rep..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 9, 2006)

How'd you get banned from rep anyway? cause the Kakuzu sig you made me owns so much and you deserve to be repped for it.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 9, 2006)

Joe Gear said:


> How'd you get banned from rep anyway? cause the Kakuzu sig you made me owns so much and you deserve to be repped for it.



Dont worry, my rep will be back near the holidays 22th that is

*@Nitsua/Traveler*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool....well expect to be repped then!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 10, 2006)

​
Here's an Eureka Seven Theme I'm giving away, plz rep and cred if used.


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 10, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> no borders


can i use the first one?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

Ghetto Phish said:


> can i use the first one?



Its been taken and ive taken the second one....


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 10, 2006)

Then use it.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

I hope your happy?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 10, 2006)

wow how homosexual.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 10, 2006)

What/who is being homosexual?

.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 10, 2006)

T. 

I WANT!!!

I put it on now and credit ya! 

<3


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay..........


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 10, 2006)

cred if use i wont edit them.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Dec 11, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> cred if use i wont edit them.



Ill use this one, rep + credit on its way.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Dec 12, 2006)

JB008 said:


> ​
> Here's an Eureka Seven Theme I'm giving away, plz rep and cred if used.



May I have both please?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 12, 2006)

Credit and Rep [once im back from Rep ban]


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 12, 2006)

You shouldnt ask for rep each time someone uses somthing, its not a requirement like credit 0o
And if your taking somthing, accually use it or give someone else a chance to.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kukusio said:


> May I have both please?



Sure.

knock yourself out


----------



## Rori (Dec 12, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> cred if use i wont edit them.



Could I please use the Sasuke one?


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 12, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> Could I please use the Sasuke one?



Curse you!
*holds up fist*
xDD


----------



## chauronity (Dec 13, 2006)

LAWL @ the drama. 

---

Just messing around in PS after a little break. 

 |


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 13, 2006)

Can I have the second one Chauron


----------



## Hana (Dec 13, 2006)

Just credit me if you use them ^^


----------



## Azurite (Dec 13, 2006)

*Some More..*





I wont edit them.


----------



## Altron (Dec 13, 2006)

Feel free to use these! plz credit+rep if you do use it. thanks! will post more


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 14, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> Could I please use the Sasuke one?



As long as you remember that uchihas RUN!  enjoy.


----------



## Heero (Dec 14, 2006)

it won a sig battle it shold be worth something, just try and credit


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 14, 2006)

T said:


> Credit and Rep [once im back from Rep ban]


I'll use this one...


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















If you want to use these credit me and rep plz


----------



## Lightning (Dec 14, 2006)

can i have the second one nightwish? BTW, ill rep you this time, but for the future, i dont have to rep you. asking for rep is against the forum rules and its just a polite thing to do if anything.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 14, 2006)

^ sure you can have  

Oops I didnt know it was against the rules sorry


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2006)

Scene Girl said:


> Can I have the second one Chauron



Ofcourse, no need to ask. Just cred.


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 15, 2006)

Hoon, can you make the avatar for your set im using 125x125 please? I cant use 150 yet ^^'


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, feel free to PM me and I'll edit it for you. Here goes my works: Don't forget to give me credits if I gave it already.










  a vector masterpiece for me.




- this avatar is much more expensive ok? Its really hard to make something like that.


----------



## Rori (Dec 15, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> As long as you remember that uchihas RUN!  enjoy.



XD Thankyou.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2006)

UchihaNaruto! said:


> Well, feel free to PM me and I'll edit it for you. Here goes my works: Don't forget to give me credits if I gave it already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




let me get that kakashi one but take the text out please.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 15, 2006)

You don't want any text?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2006)

no need for text, but if you want put: 
Hatake Kakashi
Return of the white fang.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't have any time. You can just insert your text. And just blend it. Please +rep!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2006)

thanx, its looks amazing.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

Scene Girl said:


> Hoon, can you make the avatar for your set im using 125x125 please? I cant use 150 yet ^^'


when the heck? xD

it seems you got it, enjoy :S


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 15, 2006)

UchihaNaruto, can I have 

Edit: The site resized it and its all pixily-ish


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

ya like it?


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, or else I wouldnt be asking ^^


----------



## Suzie (Dec 16, 2006)

_Giving Away:_


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 16, 2006)

♥ Miyavi ♥ said:


> _Giving Away:_


May I just have the sig?


----------



## Suzie (Dec 16, 2006)

basye said:


> May I just have the sig?



Yes. You can have the sig.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 16, 2006)

♥ Miyavi ♥ said:


> Yes. You can have the sig.


thank u


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

The site's fine SceneGirl.
What do you want to be revised? Text?


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes please ^ ^
No text


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok. +rep if you liked it. Hehe.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 16, 2006)

Credit and Rep.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 16, 2006)

UchihaNaruto! said:


> I don't have any time. You can just insert your text. And just blend it. Please +rep!



back up for grabs.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 16, 2006)

I want the kakashi sig! But I can't rep tho


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Wolverine, what do you mean by back up for grabs?


----------



## chauronity (Dec 16, 2006)

^ that he doesnt want to wear it anymore and anyone can have it if wants. 
If you let, ofcourse.

---


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh. Hehe. But, please don't just throw it away. Because if you do, I'm going to delete the link for it.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 17, 2006)

Credit and Rep.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 17, 2006)

One more sig I'm giving away 

Link removed


----------



## Azurite (Dec 18, 2006)

Some More...







Credit and Rep.


----------



## Lightning (Dec 18, 2006)

how many times must i tell you people, rep is not recquired, its only a polite thing to do.And once again, asking for rep is against the forum rules. the only thing that you have to do is CREDIT the artist.

icons:


----------



## Zal?onze (Dec 19, 2006)

T said:


> Credit and Rep.



ill take the sasuke one on the bottem





Lightning said:


> how many times must i tell you people, rep is not recquired, its only a polite thing to do.And once again, asking for rep is against the forum rules. the only thing that you have to do is CREDIT the artist.
> 
> icons:



ill take the naruto  one!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, be sure to credit if use.


----------



## Zal?onze (Dec 19, 2006)

ok but im not sure if im ganna use it but ill put it in good use =)!


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2006)

|Urahara| said:


> ill take the sasuke one on the bottem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




go ahead 
thanks for crediting

not


----------



## Dango (Dec 19, 2006)

This came out all wrong. D:


----------



## Legion (Dec 19, 2006)

Lightning said:


> how many times must i tell you people, rep is not recquired, its only a polite thing to do.And once again, asking for rep is against the forum rules. the only thing that you have to do is CREDIT the artist.
> 
> icons:



Can I have the Nidaime avatar?


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2006)

as long as you credit me you can


----------



## Saosin (Dec 19, 2006)

Taking. <33


----------



## Miso (Dec 20, 2006)

This is a sig I've recently made.
Please credit if you use.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 20, 2006)

Just made this , giving it away.


----------



## Guts (Dec 20, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> back up for grabs.



Has anyone taken this Kakashi one>?


----------



## Lightning (Dec 20, 2006)

more of those good old 2-minute quickies


----------



## Azurite (Dec 20, 2006)

Saosin said:


> Taking. <33



Be sure to credit!


----------



## kunoichimistress (Dec 22, 2006)

Miso said:


> Here's an updated list of Giveaways by me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, I took the Tenten sig,thanks


----------



## ShinigamiItachi (Dec 23, 2006)

Miso said:


> This is a sig I've recently made.
> Please credit if you use.




Can i take this one ill cred and rep you for it ^^


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2006)

Lightning said:


> more of those good old 2-minute quickies



I will take the tekken one.


----------



## Lightning (Dec 23, 2006)

as long as you credit me u can have it.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2006)

ok, I will do so.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 23, 2006)

just credit if use. If you want me to edit somthing in it... too bad.


----------



## Miso (Dec 24, 2006)

ShinigamiItachi said:


> Can i take this one ill cred and rep you for it ^^



Sure. Go ahead.

----------

Merry X-mas!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2006)

Miso said:


> ----------
> 
> Merry X-mas!



Can i use this one ? ill Cred.

EDIT: also anyone who wants this sig ill type his/her name on and u can use it on other forums just dont claim u made it  there all done.


----------



## Miso (Dec 24, 2006)

Of course. ^^


----------



## Seany (Dec 24, 2006)

Miso said:


> Sure. Go ahead.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Merry X-mas!



I'll take this 
thanks! =)


----------



## Miso (Dec 25, 2006)

Here's a Kingdom Hearts sig for you. Didn't turn out too well but... hope you like it nevertheless.


----------



## Roll (Dec 25, 2006)

Can I have this avatar hoon?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

^ you need senior membership..

the size is too big for you, sorry :/


----------



## Roll (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> ^ you need senior membership..
> 
> the size is too big for you, sorry :/


But, avatars resize automatically on this forum if their too big.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> ^ you need senior membership..
> 
> the size is too big for you, sorry :/



How do you get Senior membership ?


----------



## Rori (Dec 25, 2006)

^ 

1000 posts min
6 months reg required
3000 rep points

and then you can apply.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

^ 6 months of registration + 1000 post count + 3000+ reputation

heh, rori 


CherryBlossomKunoichi said:


> But, avatars resize automatically on this forum if their too big.


not when its in a gif or png format.. i think
also, the file itself might be too big

try it, if it works credit and rep ^^


----------



## Roll (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> ^ 6 months of registration + 1000 post count + 3000+ reputation
> 
> heh, rori
> 
> ...



The files too big.... nevermind then.


----------



## Dango (Dec 25, 2006)

Let me be your knight in shining armour; 
an ava/sig set. 
You gotta admit, the knight is hawt.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 26, 2006)

^Can i have this one, pls? I'll cred and rep

If it's possible can i have my name on it?


----------



## murasex (Dec 26, 2006)

Credit.?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 28, 2006)

Credit if use, and enjoy! =)


----------



## Hana (Dec 30, 2006)

Credit. Rep is appreciated!


----------



## Tuan (Dec 31, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> Credit.?



ill take this one mura


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. Damn.

I'm taking this. AMAZING work.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 2, 2007)

Credit and Rep.


----------



## Misa (Jan 3, 2007)

Cred please

Rep would be good but you dont have to!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 3, 2007)

stargaze said:


> Credit if use, and enjoy! =)



ooo Uzumaki, can I use this one?

I'll Cred and Rep.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay you can use it be sure to Credit me (You can rep when you see it)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 3, 2007)

Woah, when did I recently rep you? xD

Ok I'll rep when it appears. Thnx again.


----------



## Deeo (Jan 4, 2007)

Credit pls


----------



## Azurite (Jan 4, 2007)

Sigs
Kakashi
Naruto

Set(s)
*Set 1*:



Avatars
_150X150*_







_All avatars are JPEG format, so Normal Members are able to use as well._

No edits. Credit and Rep.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll take that Tifa one, stargaze! 

I'll credit and rep with use, of course.


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anybody have a Hidan sig to giveaway to me? 

Credit and rep if so.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 4, 2007)

stargaze said:


> Credit and Rep.


i'll take this one.
credit and rep of course.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jan 4, 2007)

I know this isn't for requests but if anyone has any Gaara Ava's lying around I'd appreciate one.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 4, 2007)

Heres some more:

Avatars:






Tekken
Nintendo Wii

Credit and Rep.

One size fits all. (JPEG format)


----------



## Misa (Jan 4, 2007)

Rukia =D

Credit please


----------



## Fiifty (Jan 5, 2007)

Deeo said:


> Credit pls



Can I get the 1th? Please!


----------



## Deeo (Jan 5, 2007)

^ It's yours


----------



## Misa (Jan 5, 2007)

Credit please :3


----------



## Takeru Kaen (Jan 5, 2007)

Please cred if you use!


----------



## azuken (Jan 6, 2007)

Who ever wants it.

Credit + Rep Please


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 6, 2007)

Deeo said:


> Credit pls



Can i steal the Uchiha d00d ? whoever it is.


----------



## Fiifty (Jan 6, 2007)

Deeo said:


> ^ It's yours



Thank you. + Rep & Credits.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 6, 2007)

Deeo said:


> Credit pls



I'll take this one.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 7, 2007)

^Cred me for those two if you want to use

^Cred *Ms. Mura* for that smexy one 
I hope this thread allows us to give away gif avys D: 

I need to clean out my unused stuff


----------



## PainKiller (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll take the Kakashi Avatar stargaze. Will crdz and reps.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 10, 2007)

Deeo said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take this one.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 11, 2007)

azuken said:


> Who ever wants it.
> 
> Credit + Rep Please.



I take it. You're already credited in my signature and I've repped you. Thanks.


<3


----------



## Seany (Jan 11, 2007)

Captain Pip said:


> I need to clean out my unused stuff



I'll take this one, will cred when used.

Ty Pip!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 11, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> I'll take this one, will cred when used.
> 
> Ty Pip!



Np, Cartoon!


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 11, 2007)

The exchange value is=1.5 rep. Lol.


----------



## Fiifty (Jan 12, 2007)

Captain Pip said:


> [/URL]



I'll take this one. =)
(yes I know its too big, I'll USE THE PHOTOSHOP)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 12, 2007)

Sure, just cred *Ms. Mura* =3


----------



## Azurite (Jan 12, 2007)

Credit and Rep.


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm adding this one. It's super ugly. In fact, it's shit.


----------



## Heero (Jan 25, 2007)

bah, i didn't like the turn on these first 2...just credit


1v


2v


----------



## Lightning (Jan 27, 2007)

its fun making quickies
credit or die


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 28, 2007)

rep & cred if used.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2007)

*grabs'n'flees*


----------



## Heero (Jan 29, 2007)

credit plz


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Jan 31, 2007)

Tonza said:


> And another Bleach one.




May I have this please?


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 1, 2007)

Borrrrreeeedd


----------



## Wingman? (Feb 2, 2007)

Sasuke



Tell me if you want your name added in


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Some more


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Joshua-Sensei (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm taking this one.


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 6, 2007)

Joshua-Sensei said:


> I'm taking this one.



Go right ahead ^^


----------



## Haruko (Feb 7, 2007)

rep and crredit or your life.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Feb 8, 2007)

The Mighty Luffy said:


> rep and crredit or your life.



i'll take it


----------



## Haruko (Feb 8, 2007)

Go ahead GH


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 10, 2007)

I have some avys and a sig I'd like to dispose of to anyone that wants them >_< (too many stuff in my folder..) Not sure if we can give away gifs but meh..


*Spoiler*: __ 







^You can cred me for those three 

and cred *Chauronity/oceanrain* for this L avy :3


----------



## Seany (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll take the Bankai ichi and L avy! 
thanks!


----------



## Misa (Feb 10, 2007)

Credit please


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2007)

bah bad turn out, credit


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Feb 13, 2007)

giveaway


----------



## pedobearr (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm going to give out my junks. Credit and +rep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Drama (Feb 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> bah bad turn out, credit



Ill take this. 
you made this? matches your avy kinda.


----------



## Wings (Feb 16, 2007)

and if u want i can just put ur name on =)


----------



## Wingman? (Feb 16, 2007)

Here



(Can replace KPLC w/ your name)


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 16, 2007)

May I take?  I will give credit but if i rep mu may get negative since somebody made me get negetive


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2007)

Wings said:


> and if u want i can just put ur name on =)



Can i have my name on it  ?


----------



## Heero (Feb 17, 2007)

@slayer: go right ahead just credit me for em


----------



## escamoh (Feb 17, 2007)

cred+rep if using


----------



## Wings (Feb 17, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> Can i have my name on it  ?


----------



## pedobearr (Feb 17, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> May I take?  I will give credit but if i rep mu may get negative since somebody made me get negetive



Go ahead. You can have my Shika. Do everything to it. If you want the PSD, I'll give it. Lol.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Feb 17, 2007)

esca said:


> cred+rep if using




May I have both please?


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Gaara are u ganna use both?  If not can i use the grimmjaw one?


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Feb 18, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Gaara are u ganna use both?  If not can i use the grimmjaw one?




I was going to use the grimmjaw one but you can ask for it, i'll take thew sora one ^-^


----------



## escamoh (Feb 18, 2007)

sure you guys can have them, just remember to rep+cred...


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Its not perfect or anything but giving away
Cred and rep pls


----------



## Suzie (Feb 19, 2007)

Cred.


----------



## Heero (Feb 19, 2007)

Miyavi: the first one is so good, great job one it


credit, rep if ya want


----------



## joshpinto (Feb 20, 2007)

crazzy can i hav any of em


----------



## Haruko (Feb 20, 2007)

I have an excess


----------



## Heero (Feb 20, 2007)

joshpinto said:


> crazzy can i hav any of em


yeah unless someone has already taken it


----------



## elektroniks (Feb 20, 2007)

cred is all i needd
these were actually just practice sigs when i was starting. But go ahead and take anyone you want just give me some cred


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 20, 2007)

Yayz Rider


----------



## Sands (Feb 21, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I have some avys and a sig I'd like to dispose of to anyone that wants them >_< (too many stuff in my folder..) Not sure if we can give away gifs but meh..
> 
> 
> 
> ^You can cred me for those three



can i have the hollow ichi fighting ichigo one?
i'll rep and cred thnx


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 21, 2007)

yayz more rider


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 21, 2007)

Sands said:


> can i have the hollow ichi fighting ichigo one?
> i'll rep and cred thnx



yea, sure ^_^ It's all yours


----------



## K-deps (Feb 21, 2007)

If anyone takes these rep and cred is what i need


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm taking this one! Will give credit and rep you!


----------



## Dre (Feb 23, 2007)

I dont know if this is the right thread but here it goes:

Can some one make a sig for me like this:



Except it says Tsunade-sama?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 24, 2007)

I got some.
My style may be different from most, but I think some of you might like them.
Simple is good.


----------



## Haruko (Feb 24, 2007)

@The Kage of NF- no go to the requests section
@Mycaelis they are very simple (but fairly nice)





Don't forget rep and credit.


----------



## EJ (Feb 24, 2007)

Brook said:


> I have an excess



Could I take the curt cobain one? Will credit and rep


----------



## elektroniks (Feb 24, 2007)

more giveaways


or


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 24, 2007)

Some more


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 24, 2007)

A bit more complicated one that I made.
I figured I'd look up some tutorials and try it out.


----------



## Close (Feb 24, 2007)

Give away:


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here are a couple of *Shippuuden* gif signatures that I made of Sakura.

Give props/rep. if you use, please.   






*If you would like me to do a sig/avy gif for you, just PM me.  I don't do custom texts, though, but I'm sure that some1 on the forum could put a name or phrase on them for you.


----------



## Shiro (Feb 24, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Here are a couple of *Shippuuden* gif signatures that I made of Sakura.
> 
> Give props/rep. if you use, please.
> 
> ...



Hey can I use the first credit!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tai said:


> Hey can I use the first credit!



Sure, have at it.


----------



## Shiro (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanx!!!!! Again!!!!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Misa (Feb 25, 2007)

bleh.. 




please credit >:]


----------



## Morganna (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll give both avvy and sig.





And also credit.


----------



## Zal?onze (Feb 25, 2007)

SinsOfaFighter said:


> I'll give both avvy and sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im getting  that naruto ava and im ganna put it on right away


----------



## killamike790 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> more giveaways
> 
> 
> or



Can I have the purple one? I'll rep and cred.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 25, 2007)

Brook said:


> I have an excess



May I use this one? Credit and rep


----------



## Morganna (Feb 26, 2007)

Demonfire said:


> im getting  that naruto ava and im ganna put it on right away



I was sure that someone would take it soon.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 26, 2007)

*EDIT:*


----------



## Morganna (Feb 26, 2007)

nara90 said:


> giveaway



Can I take one of these?

EDIT:I have another.

Also credit.

I know it kinda sucks.


----------



## Heero (Feb 26, 2007)

bleh bad turn out


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone got any shippuuden ava/sig to giveaway? 

If u do, please pm me (so that other people won't take them xD)


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 26, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> *EDIT:*



Can i get the sasuke one?


----------



## Zal?onze (Feb 26, 2007)

Misa said:


> bleh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn u mke good sigs im taking the sasuke one


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 26, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Can i get the sasuke one?



Sure thing.
Cred is necessary, rep is appreciated.


----------



## elektroniks (Feb 28, 2007)

killamike790 said:


> Can I have the purple one? I'll rep and cred.


 
take it
more giveaways




rep isnt necessary cred is required.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## milkshakes (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone can take but cred pls rep


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Feb 28, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Anyone can take but cred pls rep




Can I please have the last one?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 28, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Can I please have the last one?



Hah, I was thinking about getting that one.
But I like having my own sigs


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 28, 2007)

No prob rep and cred


----------



## Morganna (Mar 1, 2007)

Avatars:


They're not that good.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 1, 2007)

SinsOfaFighter said:


> Avatars:
> 
> 
> They're not that good.



Beautiful avatars.
I don't need to claim any, I'm happy with mine.
But great job on both.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 1, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> Beautiful avatars.
> I don't need to claim any, I'm happy with mine.
> But great job on both.



Ditto on that pardner  
Edit: 
Avi

Cred and rep when use


----------



## Heero (Mar 1, 2007)

alright turn out i guess


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 1, 2007)

Heero said:


> alright turn out i guess



Damn, that's awesome   
I've seen your other work though, this doesn't compare to it.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Morganna (Mar 1, 2007)

Heero said:


> alright turn out i guess



Can I use it?Cause I really like it.

I'll give both credit and rep.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 1, 2007)

Slayer, you cant force people to rep you.




^ I can add your name instead if you wish


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont.  I just follow mookville


----------



## Haruko (Mar 2, 2007)

He can if someone takes a sig that he has worked to do. Rep is not like money, people should be grateful and be able to give it more freely. Some people do not mind.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 2, 2007)

heh

rep not neccesary cred is mandatory


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 2, 2007)

cred and rep if you use


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 2, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> cred and rep if you use



Awesome graphics, you can tell you put effort into them.
The Asuma one is my favorite.

Rep for you.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Rep and cred if use


----------



## Shiro (Mar 3, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> cred and rep if you use



I'm gonna use the shallow one if thats okay


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 3, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Rep and cred if use



Very nice Slayer.

Provided that you actually made this one.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

I gatta prove it ok.
First of all i got a render.  Sig size 360x115 pixels.  I smudged it with grey and stuff.  Thats all


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 3, 2007)

Slayer†ÊñÐ£è§$ said:


> I gatta prove it ok.
> First of all i got a render.  Sig size 360x115 pixels.  I smudged it with grey and stuff.  Thats all



You know, if you right-click an image, and click properties, it'll show a bit of information, including the dimensions. The Sasuke one states that it is 400x105, not 360x115. Besides, what you have just mentioned states no evidence that you actually created this sig, anyone could point this out, sorry.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Im not lying i made it.  Go on google and look for it. i bet u wont find it


----------



## Close (Mar 3, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Rep and cred if use



Impossible, if you don't have PhotoShop.....so do you have PhotoShop ??


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Photoshop C2  Thats how i made the uhh m,y first sasuke sig.


----------



## Close (Mar 3, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Photoshop C2  Thats how i made the uhh m,y *first* sasuke sig.



First


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 3, 2007)

Close said:


> First



That sig is a bit too well done to be a first. 

Give it up, Slayer, just admit that you didn't create the sig. It's easier than denying and being put through this.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats not my first.  I meant my other one with the foggy thing.  Where i kinda made it look weird.  Thread link
It's called the 'Search-Function', give it a fucking go.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 3, 2007)

damn Slayer your credibility is starting to drip. Perhaps you could send us the .psd so that'll provew at least that you didnt just find it.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Whats a psd?
edit: It is psd but it wont upload on my friekin photobucket......
I still made it i just cant upload as psd I swear to god i made it


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 3, 2007)

Can I have this?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 4, 2007)

How about making a new sig of our tastes to prove that you do make sigs with PS CS2.

Size- 310x110
Render- Renji from Bleach
Text- Soul Slayer( in bright red with shadow effects) and make sure a part of the render overlaps it, just in case you didn't take a already made sig like this and slapped text on it.
Border- 1 px Black


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 4, 2007)

I cant do that since thios is a diff situation.  i dont know how to do that.  The sig i have is just a stock and smudged grey....


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 4, 2007)

*
Anyhoo, heres my give-aways*

*Credit &REP if used. *























> I cant do that since thios is a diff situation. i dont know how to do that. The sig i have is just a stock and smudged grey....



Alright, I have some pieces of evidence that proofs you're just a wackjob.

#1
The Credit COntroversy
Well, you were taking other people's sigs and trying to make people give you credit for them. You explained that you will give credit to the sig makers after people credit you first. Which doesn't make sense.

#2
Sig Shop Ripping
In here, you were givien a request to make a temari ava+sig set. The ones you posted were probably ripped ..by you. If you look at the "Temari- Goddess of the Sand" text, its smooth and it looked right. 
Now, look at the Pinkish "Temari" text beside it, its bad quality and it doesn't fit. 
Then, on page 3 & 4 of the sig shop, you didn't not take anymore requests, and even your co-sig makers were doubting you.

#3
The GIF you brother Made
Okay, you keep saying your brother made the sigs and the animations, then we asked you if your brother is "archssor", because on the sigs the sn "archssor" was on it. Then you said no, my brother isn't "archssor", which brings in the conclusion that your brother took other people's sig and went to imageready and made a simple GIF which you were dumb enough to post.


*thats all. i'm a mod on other forums and this is one of my specialties. bad for you.

and plz refrain from Negging me for your foolishness.*


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2007)

Mizu said:


> *
> Anyhoo, heres my give-aways*
> 
> *Credit &REP if used. *



Can i have these 2  ? rep and cred.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Darky^Sonic said:


> Can i have these 2  ? rep and cred.



Go right ahead.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2007)

Thaaanks


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 4, 2007)

Mizu, can I have the render you used in your avatar? I'll +rep you.


----------



## Lightning (Mar 4, 2007)

Mizu said:


> *
> Anyhoo, heres my give-aways*
> 
> *Credit &REP if used. *



it is in the rules that you should refrain from making people rep you. You guys are beginning to defeat the purpose of it. only CREDIT is necessary. adding to someone's reputation is an *optional* nice gesture


one of those 5-minute tags *credit* plz



@aion, rep isn't necessary
original:


rendered version(from planetrenders):


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh. The gun is blurred already. I think I can make a nice tag with depth with this render. Thanks Lightning.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 4, 2007)

@Lightning- Cool, I won't make anyone rep me again, i'm new at this and I thought thats how it worked. 

@.aion- can't wait to see that tag.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 4, 2007)

Please?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Please?



Sure, plz credit.


----------



## Morganna (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll use this one cause I like the style.OK?


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 5, 2007)

Mizu, I'm going to show it to you when I'm done. I'm still working on a Magazine Cover right now. Lol.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 5, 2007)

Mizu said:


> Alright, I have some pieces of evidence that proofs you're just a wackjob.
> 
> #1
> The Credit COntroversy
> ...



Owned
Rep coming your way.



SinsOfaFighter said:


> I'll use this one cause I like the style.OK?



Sure thing, just upload to your own server, I have a feeling my bandwidth is about to die


----------



## Close (Mar 5, 2007)

First Vector sig....


----------



## Morganna (Mar 5, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Sure thing, just upload to your own server, I have a feeling my bandwidth is about to die



Thank you a lot,it's just because I'm a little lazy to make my own sigs.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Mar 6, 2007)

more giveaways


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 6, 2007)

Nara bandwith is too long or something.  And guys im sry for stealing i promise not to ever again


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here are a few of mine....
*They are from Bleach... It's Orihime with Rangiku*









You don't have to Credit me if you don't want to but, REP. would be greatly appreciated.(credit would be appreciated, too)


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 6, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Here are a few of mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um....what show is this from..^.^'


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 6, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> um....what show is this from..^.^'




.....  

...........Bleach.

That's Orihime with Rangiku.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 6, 2007)

I would like to take these two:



 my rep won't count yet, otherwise I would .


----------



## Bleach (Mar 6, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Link to my photobucket album of some stuff I made. TAKE FROM THAT FOLDER ONLY! And DONT take the Kakashi sig or the Utena one, those were requests I did ^^
> Other than that, help yourself.



can i have this 1 

^_^ 

200th post xD


----------



## Heero (Mar 6, 2007)

cred and rep if ya want


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 6, 2007)

??Urahara?? said:


> can i have this 1
> 
> ^_^
> 
> 200th post xD



Sure, just upload to your own server and make sure to cred.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 7, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Nara bandwith is too long or something.  And guys im sry for stealing i promise not to ever again



Whatever, fool.

Since it's been proven that you lied about your signatures, we can assume everything said up until now (and after now) is a lie.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 7, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> .....
> 
> ...........Bleach.
> 
> That's Orihime with Rangiku.



...hm...there might be a reason to watch Bleach afterall..
*cough*


----------



## Haruko (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## milkshakes (Mar 7, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Link to my photobucket album of some stuff I made. TAKE FROM THAT FOLDER ONLY! And DONT take the Kakashi sig or the Utena one, those were requests I did ^^
> Other than that, help yourself.



AizensGirl i no u saisd only the folder but can i have this one that wasnt ferom foldeR? Pls


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure Dont know what use you can make of it however

A warning Slayer, if you take ANYTHING for my "Avatars And Banners" folder, I WILL know, and I will definetly tell Pek, that is a folder of stuff my my friends made for ME and no one else.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 7, 2007)

Pek ive wentr threw ur giveaway thing on page 14 or something can i have some siggys from there?


----------



## Haruko (Mar 8, 2007)

Slayer I can't believe that your signature is the right size.

Also did he even say yes, that sig seems to be in your sig already.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

Well no but i will take it off if he says to


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 8, 2007)

sasuke and itachi

kiba

itachi

if you want any credit is a must, and rep would be nice


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

I like the first one. Hey y is kiba's mom's dog doing with kiba?


----------



## Haruko (Mar 8, 2007)

Well it is not an impossibility as they are in the same family.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

I know in the rule iot says donot take more than 2 avi and sig at once.  Well i really want giveaways from tonza and pek.  Theres 5 i think.  PLS CAN I HAVE I WONT GET FOR 3 DAYS. IF SO HERE THEY R


----------



## Wingman? (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow...they havn't even said yes, and u already put it in ur sig.... (If they PM'ed u, feel free to correct me...)

Anyways, 



If you want ur name, just tell me where to put it


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 8, 2007)

Kakashi_Pwns_Like_CRAZY said:


> Wow...they havn't even said yes, and u already put it in ur sig.... (If they PM'ed u, feel free to correct me...)
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> ...



Slayer doesnt care cause hes slayer
Wats up wit dat?
*shot*
Anyway, I added more tags to my photobucket ^^


----------



## Haruko (Mar 8, 2007)

I am running out of bandwidth on my photobucket.


----------



## Lightning (Mar 8, 2007)

@aizensgirl

Im a little concerned as to what was actually made for you in your banners and avatars section

I'm pretty sure this is an avy made by chauronity for the giveaways section:


And I'm pretty sure moridin just made this tag for the sake of making a tag:


Also I think chauronity did this as a request but not for you, his text fits but the inserted text doesnt flow and looks like shit


right now yes I am accusing you of being a ripper, I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure there are some ppl ready to back me up on this.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Lightning said:


> @aizensgirl
> 
> Im a little concerned as to what was actually made for you in your banners and avatars section
> 
> ...



I don't think she did anything that was against the rules. She hosted it under Avatars and Banners not "Stuff I've Made". And she didn't claim the work to be hers. Compared to what slayer has done, this shouldn't even have been mentioned.

The only thing wrong was she said those were made for her by her friends. Even so, she did not say, "I made those tags, yep, i made them.. ".


----------



## Lightning (Mar 8, 2007)

Mizu said:


> I don't think she did anything that was against the rules. She hosted it under Avatars and Banners not "Stuff I've Made". And she didn't claim the work to be hers. Compared to what slayer has done, this shouldn't even have been mentioned.



no, avatars and banners is a folder in which there are requests that people have done for her

she specifically said that all tags in that folder were for her

that's what I'm calling her out on:



AizensGirl said:


> Sure Dont know what use you can make of it however
> 
> A warning Slayer, if you take ANYTHING for my *"Avatars And Banners" folder, I WILL know, and I will definetly tell Pek, that is a folder of stuff my my friends made for ME and no one else.*



also dont compare the level of ripping, RIPPING IS RIPPING, theres nothing else to it


----------



## Himura (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm almost positive I've seen that aizen sig somewhere else.

As for the chauronity thing, I've definately seen that but not for Aizensgirl originally. And yea, the whole "inifnite" things flows like poopies.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 8, 2007)

Brook said:


> I am running out of bandwidth on my photobucket.




I would like to have this if it is ok with you Brook.

@Lighting: I agree with Mizu, I never saw her claiming the work.


----------



## Lightning (Mar 8, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> I would like to have this if it is ok with you Brook.
> 
> @Lighting: I agree with Mizu, I never saw her claiming the work.



read my editted post,

ive been here longer too and moridin's on the gfx team im on so I saw the post where he posted that tag.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Lightning said:


> no, avatars and banners is a folder in which there are requests that people have done for her
> 
> she specifically said that all tags in that folder were for her
> 
> ...



So she made a mistake by saying *ALL* of them were made for her. 
If she gets in trouble and gets a bad name for this, then I got to see slayer get PERM Banned for the stuff he ripped and actually said " Yea, I made them".


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

Mizu i swore not to to pek.  Go to my thread.  U can look urself.  And stop including me.  I wont do it ok.  I lied i noi its bad but stop including me to the bussnes.  Pls i wont do it ok sheesh


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Mizu i swore not to to pek.  Go to my thread.  U can look urself.  And stop including me.  I wont do it ok.  I lied i noi its bad but stop including me to the bussnes.  Pls i wont do it ok sheesh



But don't you think it would be unfair if AizenGirl gets in trouble and you get to walk away free.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 8, 2007)

Lets take this argument somewhere else please.


----------



## Lightning (Mar 8, 2007)

Mizu said:


> So she made a mistake by saying *ALL* of them were made for her.
> If she gets in trouble and gets a bad name for this, then I got to see slayer get PERM Banned for the stuff he ripped and actually said " Yea, I made them".



ahahahahahahahahaha......

there is no mistakes with this shit.  this isn't about slayer anyways

I wanna see what this bitch ripper has to say for herself


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

Mizu said:


> But don't you think it would be unfair if AizenGirl gets in trouble and you get to walk away free.



Pek said he shouldve perm bann me.  But he said since he knows i wont steal again with his own mouth said hell let me go


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm calling in a mod


----------



## Lightning (Mar 8, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> I'm calling in a mod




good luck with that 

you noobs crack me up


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 8, 2007)

Lightning said:


> ahahahahahahahahaha......
> 
> there is no mistakes with this shit.  this isn't about slayer anyways
> 
> I wanna see what this bitch has to say



You have no right to call her or anyone else by insulting/offending terms.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

Im calling an admin to settle this up


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 8, 2007)

what the hell is going on here?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> what the hell is going on here?



what the hell..... they called you to clear this up?

lol, go back to Konoha Plaza Chamcham.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 8, 2007)

O_O Did I call the wrong person? ;;


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 8, 2007)

Lit, drop this.
Everyone else, don't use his silence as an opportunity to jump in.

Chamcham, if you could have words with AizensGirl about how it's bad to claim credit for things you didn't make that'd be great.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

I called all mods and sup mods or something to claer this up.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 8, 2007)

Mizu said:


> what the hell..... they called you to clear this up?
> 
> lol, go back to Konoha Plaza Chamcham.


I don't even mod Konoha Plaza for one thing, and if I'm called to settle something then I pretty much have to do it if it's reasonable enough.  Anyway rudeness aside, everyone just shut the hell up about this issue.  Especially since I don't even see a response from the person AizensGirl.  Please move on.

@Gallic Rush:  Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I don't even mod Konoha Plaza for one thing, and if I'm called to settle something then I pretty much have to do it if it's reasonable enough.  Anyway rudeness aside, everyone just shut the hell up about this issue.  Especially since I don't even see a response from the person AizensGirl.  Please move on.



Didn't say j00 mod Konoha Plaza, i just meant you post there most often, i think.(aside from the Fan Clubs, IMO FCs on NF are a joke)

Yea, everyone STHU, ^ he said it.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2007)

well aizensgirl is off of course she wont answer


----------



## Lightning (Mar 8, 2007)

Gallic Rush said:


> Lit, drop this.
> Everyone else, don't use his silence as an opportunity to jump in.
> 
> Chamcham, if you could have words with AizensGirl about how it's bad to claim credit for things you didn't make that'd be great.



m'kay, sorry bout starting all that shit.

k bye


----------



## Wingman? (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, 1.5 pages wasted in an hour or two......
(I know my post dosn't help, I just had to say it  )


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

I should be the one whon is sorry
I dhould have chosen my words more carefully
If it makes anoyone feel better ill quit graphics altogether.
I removed the link, and am removing the album, and will PM the makers with my humble apolegies


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Looks at last to pages of the thread*
......................

Anyway, here are a few gifs I have:







If you use, rep would be greatly appreciated. Also, there's no need to re-host them.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 9, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> I should be the one whon is sorry
> I dhould have chosen my words more carefully
> If it makes anoyone feel better ill quit graphics altogether.
> I removed the link, and am removing the album, and will PM the makers with my humble apolegies



j00 crazy?!!  dont get discouraged yet. and you need not to apologize. 

no one will feel better if you quit GFX, so plz, continue.


----------



## Red (Mar 9, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> I should be the one whon is sorry
> I dhould have chosen my words more carefully
> If it makes anoyone feel better ill quit graphics altogether.
> I removed the link, and am removing the album, and will PM the makers with my humble apolegies



just putting this out there. I think we should all relax.


----------



## Close (Mar 9, 2007)

Goku sig:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 10, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> I should be the one whon is sorry
> I dhould have chosen my words more carefully
> If it makes anoyone feel better ill quit graphics altogether.
> I removed the link, and am removing the album, and will PM the makers with my humble apolegies



Quit graphics?
For what?
A slip of the tounge?

We all make mistakes, especially behind a keyboard.
We're all one keystroke away from becoming hated.

You apologized, we all forgave you.
So I think you should just keep pumping out those graphics and don't get discouraged  

~Mycaelis


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 10, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> I should be the one whon is sorry
> I dhould have chosen my words more carefully
> If it makes anoyone feel better ill quit graphics altogether.
> I removed the link, and am removing the album, and will PM the makers with my humble apolegies



please dont stop, we all make mistakes


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks guys
If Lightning calls me a Bitch again he'll hear from me.

Anyway, Kai and a kitty ._."


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Mar 11, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Looks at last to pages of the thread*
> ......................
> 
> Anyway, here are a few gifs I have:
> ...



Hmm... Can I have that one, please!

Ain't got no rep though... But once I got some i'll rep ya?


----------



## Suzie (Mar 11, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Thanks guys
> If Lightning calls me a Bitch again he'll hear from me.
> 
> Anyway, Kai and a kitty ._."



 Can I use this one?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 11, 2007)

Slayer, whoever gave that Hidan Signature to you is a ripper. 



Proof

The real GFXer who made that is Hisoka-Kun that posts in Naruto-Kun forums.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 11, 2007)

Miyavi ♥ said:


> Can I use this one?



Sure ^^
Mizu: you can look back to see who did


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 11, 2007)

Aizen i did not ripp it.  I dont go to naruto-kun.com for the forums  I go there for the manga


----------



## Suzie (Mar 11, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Sure ^^
> Mizu: you can look back to see who did



Thank You ^.^


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 11, 2007)

dxtr said:


> Hmm... Can I have that one, please!
> 
> Ain't got no rep though... But once I got some i'll rep ya?



Sure, just make sure you "credit".


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 11, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Aizen i did not ripp it.  I dont go to naruto-kun.com for the forums  I go there for the manga



I didnt say you did, Mizu said WHOEVER gave it to you ripped it.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 11, 2007)

But u said to klook back to see who did it


----------



## Close (Mar 11, 2007)

Give away :


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 11, 2007)

Slayer: To see who gave it to you

Anyway 
Nemu sig (GIF)


(JPG)


----------



## Roll (Mar 11, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Slayer: To see who gave it to you
> 
> Anyway
> Nemu sig (GIF)
> ...



Ooh Can I Have One!


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 11, 2007)

Sure, pick whichever you like best.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 12, 2007)

sasuke and itachi

kiba

itachi

if you want any credit is a must, and rep would be nice

just bumped to last page to give anybodya second chance at haveing the sigs.


----------



## SkriK (Mar 12, 2007)

Mashoo!~ x3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Old Bleach gifs_ 








Just cred me, is all ^^


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 13, 2007)

Do u have a ikakku madarame gif?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 13, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Do u have a ikakku madarame gif?



Only an avy, but it wouldn't fit for you since it's only for senior members.

Size is around 140x140 or so..


----------



## Heero (Mar 16, 2007)

cred


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 16, 2007)

Not that I am affected by this because I'm also a manga reader, but slayer, that siggy of yours need to be in spoilers with a spoiler alert warning.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2007)

Mizu said:


> Not that I am affected by this because I'm also a manga reader, but slayer, that siggy of yours need to be in spoilers with a spoiler alert warning.



Indeed >_O


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Mar 18, 2007)

gotta giveaway

creds, rep appreciated, but not necessary.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

doesn't look like anybody wants anything.


----------



## Legion (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's a few more to add to the list.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

here are some more made recently


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 19, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> here are some more made recently


may I take both of theses?


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah no problem just give me cred for them, and rep would be nice but you dont have to.

add this one to the list aswell


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2007)

Can i have this one ?


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Heero (Mar 22, 2007)

bah i didn't like the outcome cred


----------



## Morganna (Mar 24, 2007)

Credit if you use it.


----------



## Zal?onze (Mar 24, 2007)

Mizu said:


> *
> Anyhoo, heres my give-aways*
> 
> *Credit &REP if used. *
> ...



ill take the ryu sig and the king of fighters sig


----------



## Azurite (Mar 24, 2007)

Ill take this one. 


EDIT:
Giveaways:




Credit and rep


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Mar 26, 2007)

cred and rep
if anyone wants it


----------



## Aizen (Mar 26, 2007)

credit and rep if you use


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 29, 2007)

If taken just rep and cred please. ^^


----------



## Suzie (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## chauronity (Apr 2, 2007)

Practicing.


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool Id take it but i think ima throw it away soon.  Hey can i pm u a request?


----------



## chauronity (Apr 2, 2007)

Not at the moment, sorry. 
And if you like it, yeah, wear it.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 3, 2007)

Just take them. No need to ask. Also credit ( and maybe rep)


----------



## Heero (Apr 3, 2007)

pff just take it and cred if used


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

Woah those aren't that bad. ​


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2007)

Brook said:


> Just take them. No need to ask. Also credit ( and maybe rep)



I Steal!


----------



## piers007 (Apr 5, 2007)

hi i have every character as a avatar, and it's animated(just like mine) just ask what character u want and i will giv it to u with an exchange of rep+cred also can i have the 4th hokage sig aizen?


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

piers007 said:


> hi i have every character as a avatar, and it's animated(just like mine) just ask what character u want and i will giv it to u with an exchange of rep+cred also can i have the 4th hokage sig aizen?



Did you made them? If you found them, and claiming it as yours that's concidered stealing.


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

Cred OR Rep :


----------



## Zal?onze (Apr 7, 2007)

Studmuffin said:


> Just take them. No need to ask. Also credit ( and maybe rep)



ill get the first one


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 7, 2007)

Broly already claimed that


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2007)

Indeed i did .. so check out the posts before you and after that post before u claim to take a sig :0


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 8, 2007)

cred or rep.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 10, 2007)

Cred and Rep, please.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2007)

Very, *very* old signatures I made
That why it sucks ass 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Newest to Oldest






credit and rep.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 15, 2007)

Good times (my first)


----------



## Foretold (Apr 15, 2007)

[Suigetsu];7799428 said:
			
		

> cred or rep.



I will take the second one. Thanks!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 15, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Very, *very* old signatures I made
> That why it sucks ass
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I takes the second


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 16, 2007)

must give credit, and rep would be kind


----------



## glacieous (Apr 16, 2007)

​
+rep if used. Thanks.


----------



## Rori (Apr 17, 2007)

guess I'll giveaway my unused gifs. 

2 senior sized avatars + 1 sig in here.


*Spoiler*: _all Orihime (and IchiHime) I'm afraid :D _ 










hope it's ok to give gifs. out >_>


----------



## Kabuto (Apr 18, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> must give credit, and rep would be kind



I`ll take it. I have a noobish question. How do u give a reps?


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 21, 2007)

Rep and cred
My bro helped me on it so if u use pls put by Uchiha Sasuke and his bro
He helped me with the captions of L's head
I still dont know howto do but i will learn


----------



## Close (Apr 21, 2007)

^ Damn, you/your brother together have some skills !


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks hes kinda pro he went to san francisco right now


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 21, 2007)

Im proud of you slayer, your making your own sigs now


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 22, 2007)

Deeo said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Ill take these since the other user isnt using them.


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 22, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> If taken just rep and cred please. ^^





peK the sidekick said:


> Credit and rep



Pretty~ :33
*using*

Credit and reps to the both of ya'~


----------



## glacieous (Apr 22, 2007)

Credit to Dynamic Dragon for the coloring.

Matching Sig and Avatar:

Signature:

Link: Colin Dirt!

Avatar:

Link: Colin Dirt!

Just Rep if you want to use it.


----------



## Kabuto (Apr 23, 2007)

glacieous said:


> Credit to Dynamic Dragon for the coloring.
> 
> Matching Sig and Avatar:
> 
> ...



I`ll take it. Its so pretty . *reps*


----------



## Heero (Apr 23, 2007)

cred


----------



## glacieous (Apr 23, 2007)

Hm... I like doing these sig and matching avatar deals...

Signature:

Link: this

Avatar:

Link: this

+rep if you wanna use it.


----------



## Powzor (Apr 23, 2007)

here is 2 of mine giveaways,




+ rep if you use one


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 23, 2007)

One of my earliest GIF attempts. Just tell me if you're using it. :\

...I don't think it deserves any credit. XD


----------



## Austere (Apr 24, 2007)

nara90 said:


> cred and rep
> if anyone wants it



Hot sig, Ill use it.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 25, 2007)

Cred + rep if you use.


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 25, 2007)

cred if used


----------



## Haruko (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Shinoda_Ex (Apr 28, 2007)

Studmuffin said:


>



Hawt smudging.


*Spoiler*: __ 







 : Claimed by *JB008*













PLEASE notify me via PM prior to wearing =]]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 29, 2007)

Shinoda_Ex said:


> Hawt smudging.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE notify me via PM prior to wearing =]]




Can I use this one? I'm pm'n u right now.


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 29, 2007)

Shinoda_Ex said:


> Hawt smudging.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I cALL THE sasuke ones and the last one O and dude.  if u aint ganna use that sig ima use it


----------



## Shinoda_Ex (Apr 29, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> I cALL THE sasuke ones and the last one O and dude.  if u aint ganna use that sig ima use it



Please take _only_ one.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 30, 2007)

Than ill take the last one ^_~


----------



## Shinoda_Ex (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Than ill take the last one ^_~



I take it you're referring to my last tag? Yes, go ahead.


----------



## pearl_master (May 1, 2007)

please ask before taking


----------



## kakashi^ (May 1, 2007)

glacieous said:


> Hm... I like doing these sig and matching avatar deals...
> 
> Signature:
> 
> ...


I'll have Rep+


----------



## kakashi^ (May 1, 2007)

i have 1  Cred and rep if use


----------



## Shinoda_Ex (May 1, 2007)

kakashi^ said:


> sorry to triple post but i found another



 

I hope you're not claiming that you made that...


----------



## Rori (May 1, 2007)

^ :rofl :rofl

Oh dear.


----------



## kakashi^ (May 1, 2007)

oops sorry about that


----------



## pearl_master (May 2, 2007)

credit and rep if used please


----------



## Misa (May 5, 2007)

Practice makes perfection.



150x120

150x150

Credit.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 5, 2007)

*disposes them to here... :/


----------



## chauronity (May 6, 2007)

You know how it goes.


----------



## murasex (May 6, 2007)

Misa said:
			
		

> Practice makes perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Credit.




ZOMG PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT!

That is sooo cute. =3 May I use that?  

But Sak looks kind of drunk... O_o


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

chauronity said:


> You know how it goes.



Can i use one?  I will cred and rep


----------



## Misa (May 6, 2007)

Murasaki said:


> ZOMG PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT!
> 
> That is sooo cute. =3 May I use that?
> 
> But Sak looks kind of drunk... O_o



woah i feel honored :3

Sure why not.

yeah kind of maybe  drunk from love ;o


----------



## chauronity (May 6, 2007)

@Uchiha Sasuke

Ofcourse 
Just remember to save it, cos i already destroyed the photoshop project file


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

Sweet sig man..  Can u make on for me?  Awsome Plssss


----------



## Suzie (May 6, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Sweet sig man..  Can u make on for me?  Awsome Plssss



The giveaways isn't a request thread. Go to either the shops or make a thread of your own


----------



## Misa (May 6, 2007)

Been on the gfx mode.



Credit.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 8, 2007)

nothing special at all.. actually it's close to s***. 
cred+rep if use


----------



## Misa (May 13, 2007)

Credit.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

Some avy's i'm giving away. (some of them are +150x150, but if you upload them they'll resize.)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 








Cred +rep if used.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 19, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> Some avy's i'm giving away. (some of them are +150x150, but if you upload them they'll resize.)
> 
> 
> 
> Cred +rep if used.



Can I have this?


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

Sure, Cred & Rep.
Hope you like it.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 19, 2007)

Cred and rep


----------



## raibbhani (May 20, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> Some avy's i'm giving away. (some of them are +150x150, but if you upload them they'll resize.)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 





Can i have the Blathier avy? And Kyoka, can i have the Sousuke Aizen sig?


----------



## .Reiko (May 20, 2007)

Giveawayss.


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 








*Spoiler*: _More but Sites_ 




Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## minori (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Demon Lord (May 20, 2007)

Can I have the last one?


----------



## Spiral Man (May 20, 2007)

Yasopp said:


> Can i have the Blathier avy? And Kyoka, can i have the Sousuke Aizen sig?


Sure, Just Cred and Rep.


----------



## minori (May 20, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Can I have the last one?


Of course. ^^ But credit, please.


----------



## Shiro (May 20, 2007)

can i have this one?


----------



## milkshakes (May 20, 2007)

I call the orihime one pls


----------



## minori (May 21, 2007)

Sure, Shiro and Uchiha Sasuke. ^^ But credit, please.


edit: Oh, I forgot this.


----------



## Shiroxia (May 22, 2007)

i call the the yagami raito one! and minori can u also make a matching avatar from that sig plz. if u do make it 125x125 thnx.


----------



## Haruko (May 22, 2007)




----------



## _-Senbonza-_ (May 22, 2007)

anyone got some Juugo Sig's??


----------



## Haruko (May 22, 2007)

no            .


----------



## Shiroxia (May 23, 2007)

ok i get the assasins creed


----------



## Haruko (May 23, 2007)

Don't forget to credit.


----------



## Morganna (May 25, 2007)

Can I have this one?(i'm really lazy to make my own)


----------



## Suzie (May 25, 2007)

Can I have this one?


----------



## .Reiko (May 25, 2007)

Giving it away


----------



## Haruko (May 25, 2007)

@SinsOfAFighter Yeah you can have it.


----------



## Morganna (May 26, 2007)

Haruko said:


> @SinsOfAFighter Yeah you can have it.



Can I take out that black thing like 2nd border?


----------



## plox (May 26, 2007)

Can i have this one??


----------



## Jason (May 27, 2007)

Misa said:


> Credit.



Can I claim that, please? :>


----------



## minori (May 28, 2007)

@Miyavi and plox
Sure you can. ^^ But credit.


----------



## Misa (May 28, 2007)

Sektor said:


> Can I claim that, please? :>



Sure just credit :]


----------



## Myrkr (May 28, 2007)

All yours if you want.


----------



## Shiron (May 29, 2007)

Here's something I just made to test some stuff, but I have no plans on actually using. Nothing special; just playing around with some effects. Feel free to take it if you want it:


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (May 29, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Here's something I just made to test some stuff, but I have no plans on actually using. Nothing special; just playing around with some effects. Feel free to take it if you want it:




May I claim this one Accumulation? I'll give you credit and rep.


----------



## Shiron (May 29, 2007)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 29, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> Some avy's i'm giving away. (some of them are +150x150, but if you upload them they'll resize.)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> ...



Can I have this one?? Ill will credit and rep of course


----------



## nagareboshi (May 30, 2007)

Kuroi.Ookami said:


> Giveawayss.



*claims*
cred + rep of course. :3


----------



## Shiron (May 30, 2007)

Well, since I switched my theme, here's my old one if anyone wants it:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 30, 2007)

CAN I HAVE AVA!? ITS SO NICE!! ILL REP!


----------



## Shiron (May 30, 2007)

Sure, take it.


----------



## NecroAngel (May 30, 2007)

Historic said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> All yours if you want.



I'll take it, if that's alright.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 30, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Sure, take it.



By the way? Why isnt mine moving like yours?


----------



## Shiron (May 30, 2007)

Because your not a Senior Member, so it automatically resized it to 125x125 from the 150x150 that it was. However, the forum doing this also disrupts the gif and causes it to break, like it did for you. So, you'll have to wait until your a senior member until you can use that one properly, sorry.

I tired reszing it for you, but I can't get it below the 100 kb filesize limit for normal members, so it seems you're just going to have to wait it out if you want to use that one, unfortunately.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 31, 2007)

Crap that means I need more rep...


----------



## Crowe (May 31, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Cero (May 31, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> cheers



May i use this one?


----------



## milkshakes (May 31, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> cheers



i will use it


----------



## Cero (May 31, 2007)

Ha i called it xD


----------



## milkshakes (May 31, 2007)

Aww man..... u already claimed the sasuke one....


----------



## Cero (May 31, 2007)

Dont worry, use that one, i dont want it anymore ^^


----------



## Myrkr (May 31, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> I'll take it, if that's alright.



Of course. 

*To everyone:* Cred/rep(thanks btw) isn't needed btw but its greatly appreciated. Just don't claim as your own, though I'm not going to hunt you down if you do.


----------



## plox (Jun 1, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Here's something I just made to test some stuff, but I have no plans on actually using. Nothing special; just playing around with some effects. Feel free to take it if you want it:


Can I take These ones??


----------



## Shiron (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 1, 2007)

SHIRON, CAN I TAKE THE SASUNARU ONE?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 1, 2007)

Go ahead.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 1, 2007)

Shichi said:


> SHIRON, CAN I TAKE THE SASUNARU ONE?



Can I have this one pls?

And if possible can I have the stock that you made that with so I can make a matching sig?


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks 

@shin: Go ahead. You can find the stock .


*Spoiler*: _signatures_ 














Eh, don't take all of them at once. -_- 
Cred&rep :>


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 2, 2007)

the renji and byakuya and the dante one i call
Edit i cant rep u since i repped u for promotin shop rules


----------



## Suzie (Jun 2, 2007)

Shichi said:


>



I'll take these *Creds+Reps*


----------



## Raizen (Jun 2, 2007)

Shichi said:


> SHIRON, CAN I TAKE THE SASUNARU ONE?



Can I take the Sasuke one ? I'll rep+creadit you.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 2, 2007)

Changed my theme again, so here's my old one:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Misa (Jun 2, 2007)

Messing around with photoshop :I



Just cred.


----------



## Peak (Jun 2, 2007)

Old Avatars.

*Spoiler*: _Invert_ 










Just Credit.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay these are all sigs.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 2, 2007)

Giving some avys away that I never got to use..





Credit is all~


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 2, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> the renji and byakuya and the dante one i call
> Edit i cant rep u since i repped u for promotin shop rules


Go ahead.
Just credit if used. 



Miyavi said:


> I'll take these *Creds+Reps*






Energie said:


> Can I take the Sasuke one ? I'll rep+creadit you.


Of course. 



@shiron: By the way, I can't use the Sasunaru ava.  It says it's more than the file size limit >.>


----------



## Shiron (Jun 2, 2007)

That's weird. Try it now:


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Bleach avatars rampage >D




You may or may not take only one version~
Credit & rep ;D


----------



## Rori (Jun 5, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Bleach avatars rampage >D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the last Ulqi one if that's ok.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 5, 2007)

Energie said:


> Okay these are all sigs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Can i have this one? :3


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 6, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Taking the last Ulqi one if that's ok.


Of course. 


ESPADA AVATARS! 8D
luls, bleach.



I like making bleach avies~ 8D
the art is liek woah <333

cred&rep e.e


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 6, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Bleach avatars rampage >D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm takin the 3rd urahara one


----------



## Tuan (Jun 6, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> ESPADA AVATARS! 8D
> ...



may i have the second one? the art work is sickk. =P


----------



## plox (Jun 6, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Changed my theme again, so here's my old one:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



ill take these but can u make the avvy smaller?


----------



## Suzie (Jun 6, 2007)

Giveaway:


----------



## Shiron (Jun 6, 2007)

plox said:


> ill take these but can u make the avvy smaller?


Okay. Here's the best that I could get it (while keeping it below the normal member 100 KB size limit):


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Jun 7, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> ESPADA AVATARS! 8D
> ...




May I have the first one? please


----------



## Raizen (Jun 7, 2007)

??Urahara?? said:


> Can i have this one? :3



Of course, just credit me. If you want you can pos rep me.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 8, 2007)

Then I will take Zael, the third one..


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 8, 2007)

Demonfire said:


> i'm takin the 3rd urahara one





//.7uan said:


> may i have the second one? the art work is sickk. =P





Urahara Kisuke said:


> May I have the first one? please





Shinji said:


> Then I will take Zael, the third one..


Yes, of course you can. 

Just credit me, mainly. Rep is just.. optional or something. xD


----------



## minori (Jun 9, 2007)

Cred and host your own, please.


----------



## Azurite (Jun 9, 2007)

may i take this one? 
 [cred and rep joo now]


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 9, 2007)

Didnt rori already claim that?


----------



## Azurite (Jun 9, 2007)

He took the last one. I took the second one .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 9, 2007)

here is a byakuya gif
cred hollow


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 9, 2007)

I claIM MINE


----------



## Dango (Jun 10, 2007)

//claim.credit.enjoy!


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 10, 2007)

azurite said:


> may i take this one?
> [cred and rep joo now]


Yuh, of course.



Dango said:


> //claim.credit.enjoy!


DANGO MY LOVE I GET THE FIRST ONE :3


----------



## Dango (Jun 10, 2007)

lol, kays.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 10, 2007)

I wonder how you did the borders, though >.>


----------



## Chopper (Jun 10, 2007)

Dango said:


> //claim.credit.enjoy!



Danggggg, Shichi got the first. Can I claim the second?

Rep and credit.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Some Stuff_ 









If you upload one of these it will automaticly resize to 150x150
Remeber to Rep + Cred.


----------



## Dango (Jun 10, 2007)

Come on MSN and I'll use a dangotutorial like last time. ^^



> Danggggg, Shichi got the first. Can I claim the second?
> 
> Rep and credit.


Thanks. ^^


This is unfinished, but whatever.

//claim.credit.enjoy.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 10, 2007)

Dango said:


> Come on MSN and I'll use a dangotutorial like last time. ^^
> 
> 
> Thanks. ^^
> ...


lol, dangotutorial xD
'Kays. When I get on, I hope you're there >.>

Where did you get that Gin stock? 
And I thought you hated Gin? D;

*Spoiler*: _bleach manga 'spoilers' - avatar_ 





;D


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 10, 2007)

I call mine my uilqui grimmy ava


----------



## Constantine (Jun 10, 2007)

LivingHitokiri said:


> here is a byakuya gif
> cred hollow


Can I have this gif?!


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 10, 2007)

Lavi said:


> Can I have this gif?!



I called it


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 10, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> I call mine my uilqui grimmy ava


Yuh, sure.



Uchiha Sasuke said:


> I called it


Lol, wtf, man?

You call it and you don't even, like, use it. Give it to other people who wants it.


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 11, 2007)

hi.. ^_^








err... here are some sigs that i won't use.. ever.. ^__^ so, if anyone wants them... neh, you know the drill. XD they're not much.. sorry.. ><


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 11, 2007)

I will use but i frogot to put in my sig


----------



## murasex (Jun 12, 2007)

*Credit.*


*Spoiler*: _avies_ 



 ;  ; 
 ;  ;


----------



## Misa (Jun 12, 2007)

Just Credit.






Bleh. >x


----------



## Nero (Jun 12, 2007)

lalagirl said:


> hi.. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can i have that one


----------



## NSB (Jun 12, 2007)

Calls.




And this too.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's some avatars. Each avatar is in both 125x125 and 150x150.

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Jun 13, 2007)

*Credit.*
*Spoiler*: _Se7en 150x150 avies_ 





 ;


----------



## Dango (Jun 15, 2007)

*Link Removed*
//claim.credit.enjoy.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 15, 2007)

Dango ill take the third one. *reps*


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 16, 2007)

here's a tentent set of sig and avy. ^^ just please credit if you're gonna use it... mkay? thanks.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 16, 2007)

I will take the First one, Dango. ^^ Thanks!


----------



## Morganna (Jun 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 














*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 














Credit if you use.


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 17, 2007)

I call the saber one


----------



## Chopper (Jun 17, 2007)

Sinsofafighter- I call the first one.


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 18, 2007)

siggys i made i dont want to use it so somboby else could take it 

*CRED AND REP!!!!*


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 18, 2007)

Dango since shinji isnt usin the third one i call


----------



## Dango (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, just remember to credit me. ^^


----------



## Ral (Jun 19, 2007)

Pimp: can i get the Hitsugaya Sig lil bro? (reps)


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 19, 2007)

dont ferget to cred


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 19, 2007)

Rep is appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## .Reiko (Jun 19, 2007)

Credit+Rep if Use


*Spoiler*: _Sigs and Ava_


----------



## Heroin (Jun 20, 2007)

I call the kiba avatar and signature!


----------



## .Reiko (Jun 20, 2007)

Enjoy 

Just remember to credit and rep please


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2007)

I Claim the Naruto Sakura One..!


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 20, 2007)

Itachi sig MINE


----------



## Misa (Jun 20, 2007)

Credit


----------



## .Reiko (Jun 20, 2007)

lol. That when well. Credit and rep guys, please


----------



## Morganna (Jun 21, 2007)

Misa said:


> Credit



Can I use it pwase?


----------



## Misa (Jun 21, 2007)

SinsOfaFighter said:


> Can I use it pwase?



Sure ^^ just credit.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 22, 2007)

Gah, there are so many awesome avatars that have been claimed and are not being used. It's a shame really :'(


----------



## .Reiko (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok, I just found this old pair of mine. XD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 25, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> ESPADA AVATARS! 8D
> ...


 
since nobody is using the third im taking it >.>
                                                         <.<​


----------



## Kamina (Jun 25, 2007)

minori said:


> Cred and host your own, please.



Can i have the Kisuke set.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 25, 2007)

SinsOfaFighter said:


> Can I use it pwase?



Sorry for double post, can i have this one if you're not using it?


----------



## Constantine (Jun 26, 2007)

SinsOfaFighter said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take the Dante  one, and don't worry I'll rep and Cred.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jun 26, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> credit and rep if used please




Can I use this please, already repped, cred coming up.


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 26, 2007)

minori said:


> Cred and host your own, please.



taking kisuke not avi tho


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 26, 2007)

Its not fair for cloud if u taker it pimp he asked first and u didnt even get permission and used it


----------



## Shiron (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, it's not really fair for Cloud to claim something and then not bother to use it either. Not to mention that Cloud tried to claim a Sasuke avatar right after that anyway (Pimp only took the sig), so... =/


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 26, 2007)

Dango said:


> //claim.credit.enjoy!



Can I take the Yourouchi one. The claimer isnt using it.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 26, 2007)

Pimp said:


> taking kisuke not avi tho



Hey that's mine.  

Remove please


----------



## Dango (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Can I take the Yourouchi one. The claimer isnt using it.


Credit me.


----------



## Azurite (Jun 27, 2007)

????? isnt crediting


----------



## Genesis (Jun 28, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> ESPADA AVATARS! 8D
> ...


Yo Shirozaki, can i take the second avy since the original claimer isn't using it?

I need a new one anyway. I'll cred and rep of course. The latter when i can.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 3, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _signatures_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I use this one shiro?

And Dango, the second avatar of your latest avy post?


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2007)

claiming made by chauronity


----------



## plox (Jul 3, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> claiming made by chauronity


Is this a giveaway?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 3, 2007)

If it is I so call that one instead!


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2007)

Ye it was ferom like page 40 something im claiming lol.  Im not giving it away


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 4, 2007)

You look that far back in the thread? o.o;
Wow.


Well, now I took a page out of your book, or whatever that saying is that means I took your idea.

One of chauron's other old ones, you'll see once I upload, will credit.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 6, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> SHIRON, CAN I TAKE THE SASUNARU ONE?



I'll take the Shirosaki one since nobody is using it   
I'll cred and rep


----------



## Altron (Jul 6, 2007)

Some basic gif tests i was doing, will post more when i get better with gif's


*Spoiler*: __ 













credit/rep appreciated


----------



## Saya (Jul 8, 2007)

It's terrible lol.
If claiming, actually use it for god's sake and credit.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jul 11, 2007)

A couple of animated signatures I made in the last couple of days.
Rep and Cred if you're gonna use.


----------



## NSB (Jul 14, 2007)

Take it if you want it.

Avatar:



Signature:


----------



## Traveler (Jul 15, 2007)

.Reiko said:


> Ok, I just found this old pair of mine. XD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I will take the Gaara one. (I will cred and rep)


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jul 16, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> A couple of animated signatures I made in the last couple of days.
> Rep and Cred if you're gonna use.



May i use this one?  Haven't had an avy change in a while...


----------



## Kamina (Jul 16, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> A couple of animated signatures I made in the last couple of days.
> Rep and Cred if you're gonna use.




Ill take the majin buu one.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 16, 2007)

My photobucket giveaway folder is still there, upload them on imageschack if you want to use ém. They are all pretty old but meh.


----------



## .Reiko (Jul 16, 2007)

More Giveaways!






*Spoiler*: _L_ 










*Spoiler*: _Crossfade&HasteTheDay_


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2007)

Ill take this Pek.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 20, 2007)

Can I have the second one please? I'll rep and cred you.


----------



## Dango (Jul 20, 2007)

Go ahead. :3


----------



## l Itachi l (Jul 20, 2007)

I really want a Haku sig. Plz anyone have. 
Btw i dont mean to be picky but im kinda sad right now and so is my whole house hold. Cause my dog died and we had him for 10 years. So if anyone can give me a Haku sig plz make it look sad like Haku taking his last breath, or something like that.

Anyway i will cred and rep you if you do .


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 24, 2007)

im taking the second one since renshi isnt usin it dango will rep and cred


----------



## Fai (Jul 28, 2007)

Dango said:


> //claim.credit.enjoy.


Can I take this one? I don't see anyone using it. ^^


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 30, 2007)

up for grabs. cred and +rep


----------



## .Reiko (Jul 30, 2007)

:>

yah for me.

XD silly willy


*Spoiler*: _Giving away!!_ 









credit+rep


----------



## Senzur (Aug 10, 2007)

Perverted_Oompa_Loompa said:


> Take it if you want it.
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



Can I have these I will give rep!


----------



## Charizard (Aug 10, 2007)

DemonChild6 said:


> up for grabs. cred and +rep



i claim this sig it ttly pwns!


----------



## Charizard (Aug 14, 2007)

.Reiko said:


> Giveawayss.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> ...



i claim teh ichigo sig


----------



## .Reiko (Aug 15, 2007)

WOOO




*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 








Cred + Rep plzzz


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 18, 2007)

*Giving away*
my very first sig made out of GIMP.I made it today. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








aww...still noob-ish.

don't forget to +rep & cred


----------



## .Reiko (Aug 19, 2007)

dane cook anyone?!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzie (Aug 20, 2007)

@*.Rekio*

I'll take the first one, Will cred

*Giveaways*


*Spoiler*: __ 







Credit if used


----------



## Demon Lord (Aug 23, 2007)

Sasuke and Sakura Fan Ending by xxOtohime

Take whatever as long as theres no username on it


----------



## Heero (Aug 23, 2007)

Cred, rep if ya want


----------



## Peak (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Rukia_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Kaien_ 




​


----------



## Fai (Aug 24, 2007)

Youko Makuyo said:


> here...
> 
> Take whatever as long as theres no username on it




Can I take this one? ^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 26, 2007)

some i dont use.


----------



## abigBANG (Aug 26, 2007)

yuurei: 



please? =D


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah  sure.

remember to credit though...


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 26, 2007)

Miyavi said:


> @*.Rekio*
> 
> I'll take the first one, Will cred
> 
> ...



ooh can i use the second one?

+reps and credits


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 31, 2007)

*REMEMBER TO REP AND CRED*

Here's a few new animations:


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Sep 5, 2007)

ill take this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 5, 2007)

wow... you really are good guys ...


----------



## Misa (Sep 6, 2007)

Credit or be banned.


----------



## lollipop (Sep 8, 2007)

Misa said:


> Credit or be banned.



Can I use the first one? Rep + cred!


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Kamina (Sep 9, 2007)

Urahara Kisuke said:


>



Could i please use the sprite sig.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Sep 9, 2007)

Cloud said:


> Could i please use the sprite sig.



Rep and cred ^^


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Rep and credit. Also please re-host.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 21, 2007)

Youko Makuyo said:


> Don't Say Goodbye
> 
> Take whatever as long as theres no username on it


I'll take these



&


I'll rep & Cred definitely! ^^


----------



## Saito (Sep 21, 2007)

Can I have these? 
I will cred+rep


----------



## Heero (Sep 21, 2007)

Saito said:


> Can I have these?
> I will cred+rep


sure go right ahead


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 22, 2007)

i claim dis sig 4 spain...! 

cred + rep


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 22, 2007)

Some GIFs...




Just remember to credit~


----------



## Saito (Sep 22, 2007)

Here are some GIFs
+rep and cred if used

*Spoiler*: _Lucky Star Yuki_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2007)

cred, rep if ya want


----------



## Saito (Sep 23, 2007)

Heero said:


> cred, rep if ya want


I like all of your sigs xD

I will cred and +rep when I use this xD


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2007)

Saito said:


> I like all of your sigs xD
> 
> I will cred and +rep when I use this xD



maybe i should just pm them to you


----------



## Fai (Sep 23, 2007)

Shinn said:


> Some GIFs...
> 
> 
> Just remember to credit~


Can I take these two?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 25, 2007)

CLAIMAGE!!


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

Sure you can have it


----------



## Yosha (Sep 25, 2007)

Shinn said:


> Some GIFs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am using the middle one because the other person is not wearing it.


----------



## Shmee (Sep 25, 2007)

Bob marley sig Giveaway. Give credit to Legendarywun.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

Credit and Rep if gonna take any.


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 25, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Can I take these two?





Ousu said:


> I am using the middle one because the other person is not wearing it.



Sure, just remember to credit.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 26, 2007)

Bleach


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

Found some avas hanging round my photobucket so I decided to drop them off here.
Most of them are just resized pics, though.
Pretty crappy 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crayons (Sep 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Me too, I have some avas I made in my PB that I never used_ 





Credit and rep please if anyone wants them.




Rehost please


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

Nell Sets

Just Pm me if you wanna use one 


*Spoiler*: _Little Nell_ 







It can use a little cleaning so if you want it pm me and i will clean it up for you





*Spoiler*: _Big Nell_ 






Not sure what the japanese writing is so i kinda left it 




Reps are a must really dont care about creds


----------



## Starber (Sep 30, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Found some avas hanging round my photobucket so I decided to drop them off here.
> Most of them are just resized pics, though.
> Pretty crappy
> 
> ...



Can I use the second & fifth ones sometime later?
~will credit


----------



## Rori (Sep 30, 2007)

Starber said:


> Can I use the second & fifth ones sometime later?
> ~will credit



Go ahead.


----------



## Slips (Oct 1, 2007)

Just an Avatar I knocked up in a few minutes 

A bit of Viral from TTGL ep 26 I won't be using it no more


----------



## Chopper (Oct 2, 2007)

Yuurei said:


> some i dont use.



These please?  Ill rep and credit


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

More:



Credit, and rep if you use.

Extra:


----------



## Shiro (Oct 4, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Found some avas hanging round my photobucket so I decided to drop them off here.
> Most of them are just resized pics, though.
> Pretty crappy
> 
> ...



can i use this one, will rep and cred.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 6, 2007)

whoever likes it, gets it


----------



## Chopper (Oct 6, 2007)

chauronity said:


> whoever likes it, gets it



I call it


----------



## .Reiko (Oct 7, 2007)

Mmm. Giving away these avatars. Im not to goo at making avatars, these can show you that, but its just my first batch that im not using. I have 3 in storage 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Oct 7, 2007)

me call the last one ^^


----------



## Saito (Oct 9, 2007)

+Rep and cred if wanted


----------



## Hana (Oct 10, 2007)

Just browsing PB and I found some I haven't used so here....

Rep + Cred Please.


----------



## Constantine (Oct 10, 2007)

RandomPokes said:


> Just browsing PB and I found some I haven't used so here....
> 
> Rep + Cred Please.



second one, I'll rep and cred!


----------



## Fai (Oct 10, 2007)

Saito said:


> +Rep and cred if wanted


Haha, nice! XD
I'm calling this one~


----------



## Saito (Oct 10, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Haha, nice! XD
> I'm calling this one~


xD
Sure you can have it


----------



## Heero (Oct 11, 2007)

cred, rep if ya want to


----------



## chrisp (Oct 12, 2007)

Just PM me or whatever if you want one of these.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 13, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Bleach


i take this rep and cred


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 

















Credit and +rep is a must if you use any


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 14, 2007)

May I use the Bardock one! 



+rep and cerdit to you!


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

Sasori n Itachi said:


> May I use the Bardock one!
> 
> 
> 
> +rep and cerdit to you!



Yes you may


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Lincoln!


----------



## Leraine (Oct 14, 2007)

RandomPokes said:


> Just browsing PB and I found some I haven't used so here....
> 
> Rep + Cred Please.



This one <333333


----------



## Kuro (Oct 14, 2007)

Peak said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaien_




can I use this one?
I will rep + cred 




One of my first gifs I made  Rep if used


----------



## VZ.Kag (Oct 14, 2007)

If you use them cred + rep!


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 16, 2007)

rep+ and cred if used thnx


----------



## Franky (Oct 16, 2007)

This siggy bores me, credit + rep if used


----------



## .Reiko (Oct 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 


























lawl XD

cred +rep if use.

Most of it is VERY old. So it might be crap.


----------



## .Reiko (Oct 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 














more..


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 17, 2007)

.Reiko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohh!! Can I use the Anbu one for a banner? I'll cred and rep you!


----------



## .Reiko (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, go ahead.


----------



## Peak (Oct 18, 2007)

darkshine1607 said:


> can I use this one?
> I will rep + cred
> 
> 
> ...


If you still want it go ahead.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are some shitty senior avatars that I made. 

PM me if you're using them. <3

1: Chobits, 2: 666 Satan, 3: DearS, 4: Shaman King, 5: Chobits, 6: I dunno. xD


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 19, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> rep+ and cred if used thnx





Can I use the Yondaime one?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 20, 2007)

+rep me if you want this.


----------



## afire007 (Oct 20, 2007)

some new givaways,

ill be also working at crayons shop again since i have break ^^

Just pm me the name u want on it and the quote you'd like ^^


----------



## Peak (Oct 20, 2007)

Just Credit.

*Spoiler*: _Kamina_ 



​


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 20, 2007)

I have more. :3

These are all from Pokemon Silver/Gold/Crystal. <3



Cred+Rep if used. <3


----------



## Raizen (Oct 23, 2007)

Credit + rep if you use


----------



## Peak (Oct 23, 2007)

Just Credit.

*Spoiler*: _Gurren Lagann_


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 24, 2007)

Rep + cred


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2007)

.Reiko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May i use the Sasuke One ?


----------



## .Reiko (Oct 25, 2007)

You know it.

Cred + Rep pleaseee!


----------



## Sayo (Oct 25, 2007)

Just rep + cred if you wanna use it.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 27, 2007)

Peak said:


> Just Credit.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Gurren Lagann_


may i have this? reps anyway?


----------



## Peak (Oct 28, 2007)

Edicius said:


> may i have this? reps anyway?


If you still want it go ahead.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 28, 2007)

More. :3




*Spoiler*: _Phoenix Wright/Gyakuten Saiban_ 















(Continued in next post)


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _FullMetal Alchemist_


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 28, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> *Spoiler*: _FullMetal Alchemist_



may i use the 2nd? cred for sure  and rep when im not out. otherwise tomorrow 



Unaligned said:


> More. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and the last of pheonix wright if possible ^_^


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure. <3

Kimbley = Love


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 28, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Sure. <3
> 
> Kimbley = Love



thank you very much <3

yeah...thats for sure


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome. 

Indeed. x) I should make a Kimbley colourbar....


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 28, 2007)

that?d be awesome


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 28, 2007)

@Vyse: May I use the last one in my sig?


----------



## Rori (Oct 30, 2007)

Since the other guy who asked for it isn't using it any more, can I take it?


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 30, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> @Vyse: May I use the last one in my sig?



Sorry for the late response.

Sure you can. Make good use of it, and give credit to Goku.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 30, 2007)

@Vyse: Thanks. x) I shall credit.


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 30, 2007)

I want, will rep.


----------



## ThatBoyDrae (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's 2 Death Note sigs I made a while ago. Let me know if you wanna use one of em.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 1, 2007)

Rep me if you want it.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 1, 2007)

Spiral said:


> I want, will rep.



Sorry I just gave that one to Unaligned.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 1, 2007)

Rep + Cred.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

Vyse said:


>


May I??


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 2, 2007)

Jihad said:


> May I??



Of course. Credit and Rep please.


----------



## Saito (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiral said:


> Rep + Cred.


Can I have the middle One 
But its not for me its for another user >_>
Cred and rep will be given


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 2, 2007)

Saito said:


> Can I have the middle One
> But its not for me its for another user >_>
> Cred and rep will be given


Sure, just cred and rep and it's ok


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 2, 2007)

*Avatar*



*Signature*

(creds goest to Diablos)
*Userbar*

(creds goes to Snow Princess)

+rep n cred


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 3, 2007)

Credit and Rep please.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 3, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Credit and Rep please.



May I use this one for a few days? I'll cred+rep. :tazmo


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 4, 2007)

*Userbars*



Rep+cred please


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 4, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> May I use this one for a few days? I'll cred+rep. :tazmo



Sure go ahead. XD


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 4, 2007)

If it's not already taken?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 4, 2007)

+rep and credit if you use any.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 4, 2007)

Inner-Kyuubi said:


> If it's not already taken?



It is all yours.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank ya Vyse!!


----------



## Fai (Nov 4, 2007)

kuro said:


> (creds goest to Diablos)
> +rep n cred


May I snatch?


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm beat me to it, I was going to request the same.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 4, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> May I snatch?



Sure 
but give credit to Diablos


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 5, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Credit and Rep please.



Favorite Riku fanart, snatching.
Apparently I have to spread some rep before repping you again.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 5, 2007)

Linali said:


> Favorite Riku fanart, snatching.
> Apparently I have to spread some rep before repping you again.



Thats fine. Do so when you can,


----------



## Fai (Nov 5, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hmm beat me to it, I was going to request the same.


You can take it if you want.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats fine, it's all yours.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

More.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 7, 2007)

Peak said:


> Just Credit.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kamina_
> 
> ...



I'll take it, thanks.


----------



## Zeig (Nov 9, 2007)

Sayo said:


> Just rep + cred if you wanna use it.


 
Can i claim this?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok here are some avy's... If you want text or resizing or something changed a little just ask.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 10, 2007)

Zeig said:


> Can i claim this?



sure.........


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

Broly said:


> +rep and credit if you use any.



*snatches*

You mind?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 10, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> *snatches*
> 
> You mind?



Not at all, just credit and +rep is needed


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 10, 2007)

Can I have this one?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Can I have this one?



yep! Sure you can have it


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 10, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> yep! Sure you can have it



Thank you very much.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

Would anybody like my old Winry set?


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 10, 2007)

Could you post it?

I may have some interest.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 




(I lost the old one...>_>;


----------



## Fai (Nov 12, 2007)

Please credit/rep me if taken. :]


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

EDIT:



Cred+Rep if used.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 13, 2007)

Some more Avy's 
Remember if you need anything changed i'm there.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 15, 2007)

kuro said:


> *Userbars*
> 
> Rep+cred please



Think I can use this?? 



FoxSpirit said:


> Ok here are some avy's... If you want text or resizing or something changed a little just ask.



Mind if I take these fox??


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 15, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Mind if I take these fox??



Yep! Sure you can.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Fox


----------



## plox (Nov 16, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 can i have this

i will rep and cred


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 16, 2007)

Sure.  Give transparancy cred to Nae'blis. 

EDIT: Got bored. xP


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow i really like giving  Here are some more avy's!  If you need changes just ask..


----------



## plox (Nov 17, 2007)

does anyone have any avatar the last airbender sigs or avys they want to giveaway?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

I can make one, if you want.


----------



## plox (Nov 17, 2007)

umm      sure


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright. What pic do you want me to use?


----------



## plox (Nov 17, 2007)

ill get back to you on that


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

Guys, this is the _Giveaways section_, for giving away used graphics. If you want something made plox pm Unaligned.

Anyways, I'm giving away these:


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 17, 2007)

Cred + Rep


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 19, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Think I can use this??



sorry for the late response,sure you can  just rep 

EDIT:you're using the Hinata one,just give the creds too Snow Princess


----------



## Slips (Nov 19, 2007)

A TTGL set I'll not be using any more.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 21, 2007)

No problems Kuro!! Thanks again!! rep has been given 

And I'll take that sig if you don't mind slips....



Blacklite said:


> Cred + Rep



May I BlackLite?? I love them all!!


----------



## Slips (Nov 21, 2007)

Sure. Take it use it as you wish like I said I'm about finished with it now


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 21, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> Cred + Rep



May I have the Itachi one?


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes to whoever wants them.
Just rep + cred


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

Rep+Cred if used


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 24, 2007)

Here. Whoever wants my old set can take it. x3


Cred to Broly.


Cred to hello world.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 26, 2007)

*Sprites*


*Spoiler*: _Tobi_ 









*rep n cred*


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

OMG Kuro I want the Neji Sprite!! 

But I can't rep you for another 24 hours it says


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 26, 2007)

Jihad said:


> OMG Kuro I want the Neji Sprite!!
> 
> But I can't rep you for another 24 hours it says



Sure! 
Just rep me when the 24hrs limit is over


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 26, 2007)

Jihad, you didn't rep me


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 27, 2007)

I will!! I am sorry!! 

I still have a 24 thingy up though!! Give me time??


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 27, 2007)

*More sprites* 


*Spoiler*: _Kisame_ 










*rep n cred
If you need any changes,PM me *


----------



## Raizen (Nov 27, 2007)

kuro said:


> *More sprites*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kisame_
> ...



Can you resize the Kisame one with the border to 125x125 so I can use it for my profile picture please?


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 27, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Can you resize the Kisame one with the border to 125x125 so I can use it for my profile picture please?



sure


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 27, 2007)

*+rep is all I need just some avatars I have left over in my pictures folder.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saito (Nov 27, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *+rep is all I need just some avatars I have left over in my pictures folder.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


+Rep for this one


----------



## Heero (Nov 28, 2007)

credit is a must, rep is welcome also


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 28, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *+rep is all I need just some avatars I have left over in my pictures folder.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rawr, could you make this 125x125 ?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 28, 2007)

kuro said:


> sure



Thanks


----------



## Kuro (Nov 28, 2007)

Fox, can I have this one?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 28, 2007)

@darkshine1607 - Sure you can 



Hehe as well as Euro-Shino i have some leftovers that i can share, and yes *i made them*  I also am posting some stuff i'm doing pretty good at  Check them out! Credit is a must and rep is good as well 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 28, 2007)

I want top and bottom Foxspirit. *+rep*

and the flower avy.


----------



## milkshakes (Nov 29, 2007)

Heero said:


> credit is a must, rep is welcome also



heero can i have the sasuke one rep and cred


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I want top and bottom Foxspirit. *+rep*
> 
> and the flower avy.



sure Euro-shino


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 1, 2007)

+rep is all that is needed.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 1, 2007)

May I snag this one for a friend, FoxSpirit?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Sure Unaligned  That one was one of my best (IMO)


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 1, 2007)

I can tell. It's awesome. <3 Thanks again.


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 1, 2007)

Vyse said:


> +rep is all that is needed.



I so gatta have that sasuke one


----------



## Genesis (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm taking this avy Vyse, okay?

Reps.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 1, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> I so gatta have that sasuke one



Sure, go right ahead. Just be sure to rep, and if you want to credit.


Genesis said:


> I'm taking this avy Vyse, okay?
> 
> Reps.



Alright.


----------



## Heero (Dec 1, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> heero can i have the sasuke one rep and cred


yeah go ahead

sorry for the late response


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 1, 2007)

Vyse said:


> +rep is all that is needed.



May I Vyse??


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes you may. Rep, and if you want to you can credit me.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 2, 2007)

Rep is all that is needed. Crediting me is welcomed.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 2, 2007)

Take it if you want it. Cred+Rep not required.


----------



## Crayola (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some Zarumans you can have no cred or rep required.( not that it was hard )

DA linky
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Don't take them all at once you greedy zaruhunters
oyaz rep and cred would be nice ( very nice )


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 3, 2007)

^ -legasp-

I'm snagging Zaruphlosion and Zarulett, if you don't mind. 

Cred+Rep. 

Oh, and if anyone wanted that sig, my friend Mahogany's taking it.


----------



## Mahogany (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll be snagging the Zaruchu, Zarchic, and Zarupheal. x3 Thanks. 8D


----------



## Crayola (Dec 3, 2007)

Enjoy the zarumans


----------



## Saito (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll rep for these.


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay, you can have them.


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks 

*reps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 6, 2007)

here's something i wanna give away 


Credit and rep if you want it


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 6, 2007)

ill take the konan one! rep you later ok? im out 

hey i know that sig em


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone have som Hitsugaya stuff up for grabs?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 8, 2007)

giving this away 

Neno-kun . I'll see right now . 

credit and rep for that


----------



## Raizen (Dec 8, 2007)

Rep is a must if you use any, credit if you want to.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone have any 125x125 Hitsugaya stuff


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 8, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Rep is a must if you use any, credit if you want to.



I really lyke that Naruto one. 

Unfortunetely I can't rep right now.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 8, 2007)

Butter Head said:


> I really lyke that Naruto one.
> 
> Unfortunetely I can't rep right now.



Rep whenever you can


----------



## Raizen (Dec 8, 2007)

More avatars, rep is needed, credit if you want.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2007)

Rep if used plz.


----------



## Saito (Dec 8, 2007)

Brolli said:


> More avatars, rep is needed, credit if you want.





~M~ said:


> Rep if used plz.


Rep for these


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

Brolli said:


> More avatars, rep is needed, credit if you want.



Can I take this one?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 8, 2007)

Rep is all that is needed.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 8, 2007)

@Monkey: Thanks.


----------



## Saito (Dec 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Rep is all that is needed.


Rep for this.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2007)

Booohooo, i want stuff but its all 150x150


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> Booohooo, i want stuff but its all 150x150



Here's one


----------



## Kamina (Dec 9, 2007)

People need to start adding more 125x125 stuff.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2007)

Vizard said:


> People need to start adding more 125x125 stuff.



yeah... you're right . Those kind of avys can barely be found


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2007)

Indeed, makes me sad  i want too use that white haird avy Vyse made but its 150


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 9, 2007)

Use an online Image Resizer

Here's one to give away, just downloaded Photoshop on my new comp and i made this.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> Rep for these





Totitos said:


> Can I take this one?



No problem you two


----------



## murasex (Dec 9, 2007)

*Tell me if you've taken one.*




​


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 9, 2007)

Rep is all that is needed.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 9, 2007)

May I snag the Allen set?


----------



## Blink (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys are so incredible talented  If just any of you made a Blink 182 avatar


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 10, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> May I snag the Allen set?



Sure, I see you have already credited so just be sure to rep as well. 



			
				Blink said:
			
		

> If just any of you made a Blink 182 avatar



Sorry, this is the giveaway thread. If you would like to make a request there are many shops in which you could visit. Such as Mura's Avy Shop, Signature + Avatar Shop (stickied), and many others. There are, however, rules you have to follow so be sure to read the first page.


----------



## Syramoon (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm taking this- I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 10, 2007)

hello world said:


> *Tell me if you've taken one.*





I'll have this one.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 10, 2007)

Gotcha. 

-reps-


----------



## fraj (Dec 10, 2007)

rep is required and credit if you are using it 

and if you are non senior then just request a resize..............


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

Syramoon said:


> I'm taking this- I'll rep you as soon as I can.



Ok  You can have! Just don't forget to give credit.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 10, 2007)

Rep and credit if you use any please.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't want it, but that Halo one's awesome.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> rep is required and credit if you are using it
> 
> and if you are non senior then just request a resize..............



Can you rezise the Kakashi one ?


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 11, 2007)

Rep + Cred if Used


----------



## chrisp (Dec 11, 2007)

Rep would be appreciated, I'm so close to 10 000 rep.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll use it Zarigani


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a sig and Avy if anyone wants one  I am going to post more later, so be prepared 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamina (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll use the sig and the bottom avatar.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 13, 2007)

Sure , Take whatever!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 13, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Rep and credit if you use any please.


I might use the halo set.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 14, 2007)

Cred + rehost please. Rep isn't required, but I would be glad if you'd give me one XD
Don't say "Can I use this" or something like that because I'm a bit inactive right now, I won't be able to read your post. Just take it if you want.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 14, 2007)

Alright, I shall post some of my giveaways. They're not Naruto though.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 












Credit is appreciated but not necessary. Rep is a YES PLZ. I love me some rep.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 14, 2007)

Lol heres some manga panel avys.

*Spoiler*: __ 














Rep + Cred is use.


----------



## plox (Dec 14, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Rep and credit if you use any please.




Wow i love this one  do you have anything else like this?


btw crayons i took the karin avvy 
i already reped and credited


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the Karin avvy, but I'd need a sig. xD


----------



## Saito (Dec 14, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Lol heres some manga panel avys.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I'll rep and cred if I use these


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 14, 2007)

Posting more avys  Credit and +rep if you want one


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 14, 2007)

cred +rep if you use.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 14, 2007)

Saito said:


> I'll rep and cred if I use these



Go ahead .


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 14, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Posting more avys  Credit and +rep if you want one



Can I have these Fox?? 

I will rep and cred


----------



## murasex (Dec 14, 2007)

*Tell me if you take one.*
& credit.


​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Can I have these Fox??
> 
> I will rep and cred



Sure Jihad  Just don't forget to cred and rep...


----------



## Kamina (Dec 15, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Lol heres some manga panel avys.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I Might use one of these.


----------



## Kubisa (Dec 15, 2007)

Giveaways of a Robin set I've never used:


----------



## Shiro (Dec 15, 2007)

Ill use this one, will rep and cred.


----------



## murasex (Dec 15, 2007)

*Tell me if you take one.*
& credit.



​


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 15, 2007)

^ May I snag the first one for my friend Mahogany?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 15, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here's a sig and Avy if anyone wants one  I am going to post more later, so be prepared
> 
> 
> 
> ...



may i use the ichigo one


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure Spliff! Just don't forget to credit me and if you want to rep that's fine.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 16, 2007)

May i please use the third picture?


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Vizard said:


> May i please use the third picture?


Sure, just Rep me.


----------



## Mahogany (Dec 16, 2007)

Snagging the first ava, Mura. 

Cred+Rep. 

Also, anyone want this?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll have it, need a good christmas avatar.


----------



## murasex (Dec 16, 2007)

Mahogany said:


> Snagging the first ava, Mura.
> 
> Cred+Rep.
> 
> Also, anyone want this?



*You cannot distribute my avatar just because you resized it.

But you may use the version I posted, the 150x150 version. Credit me.
*


Vizard said:


> I'll have it, need a good christmas avatar.


*I don't think so; unless, you credit me. =/*


----------



## Kamina (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll credit you instead of him then.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 16, 2007)

Ma-chan's sitting next to me, so she can't log in. Anyways, I'll let her type. 

Really? It's showing up as an avatar that I made on my computer. :/ I was trying to distribute mine, not yours. Redestributing yours would just be...wrong.


----------



## Fai (Dec 16, 2007)

Not that good, but meh. I was bored.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Rep if used please.


----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Rep if used please.


I call first this one


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay.  

That one is my favorite one too. Next to my current.


----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Okay.
> 
> That one is my favorite one too. Next to my current.


Now its my favorite next to my Yuki gif avy D:


----------



## Raizen (Dec 18, 2007)

plox said:


> Wow i love this one  do you have anything else like this?
> 
> 
> btw crayons i took the karin avvy
> i already reped and credited



If you want it take just rep+cred. I don't have anything else like that though


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 19, 2007)

i call pakkun


----------



## humpa (Dec 19, 2007)

anyone want this.  you can have it


----------



## Monark (Dec 20, 2007)

Kay, so I made this tag, but I don't like how it turned out. So anyone who wants it can have it. Feel free to use it wherever...


Oh, and I don't use this one anymore either:



Lol, Nor this set:


----------



## Starber (Dec 21, 2007)

If taking, please rep & don't have to credit. ;3


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll use this.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, anyone got a awesome Orochimaru avy in your giveaway folder? XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Hehe... got a pretty good one right here.... Credit and rep


----------



## Kamina (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll use this one when i get to 1000 posts.


----------



## Nero (Dec 22, 2007)

Kagure said:


> cred +rep if you use.



claiming bowser one


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

Link set.




And some colourbars, snag if you want, but cred+rep.









(cont.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Jibutters (Dec 24, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hehe... got a pretty good one right here.... Credit and rep



Hey, I know this was probably meant for Razor, but if he don't want it can I have it?!?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah Jihad you can take it =).


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep, Jihad you're welcome to take it


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 24, 2007)

Awesome guys!! Thanks!! If you like it Razor you can have it!!


----------



## Atmosphere (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll take Zangetsu


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 25, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Rep if used plz.



This one is epic. I' ll rep you if you can give me that.


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Okay, Rep + Cred


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Rep + cred


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

Anamnesis said:


> This one is epic. I' ll rep you if you can give me that.



Sure.




 ;


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a couple... +rep and credit


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is some more! +rep credit


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2007)

Avatars​ Rep and Credit if you use please

​​​​​​


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 30, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here's a couple... +rep and credit



Take?

Everything in here you can use, just credit, you don't have to rep unless you want to. Try not to take too much though if your not gonna use it ;~;


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 30, 2007)

You can take it *DancingDragon*  credit and rep


----------



## Kamina (Dec 31, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here's a couple... +rep and credit



I'll take the grimmajow one.


----------



## Khi (Dec 31, 2007)

*@DancingDragon*

May I snag?


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 31, 2007)

yea                   .


----------



## Heero (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't need these anymore. 


(Cred + Rep to me, since Khi has a new sig. xD)



(Cred to Pearl Master)


(Cred to Ghostexalc)


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 2, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Don't need these anymore.



OMG I want this one please


----------



## Rori (Jan 2, 2008)

May I please take the avy?


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 2, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here is some more! +rep credit



the last one


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

For the kakashi fans - 




Rep and credit if used ........rep if taken and credit if used


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 2, 2008)

Unaligned: I claim the second :3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 2, 2008)

kakashi-sensei-88 said:


> the last one



Sure you can kakashi-sensei  Just remember to credit!


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you are dodgekfc -


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 2, 2008)

okay thanks will take the sig to credit to ılı.frajosg.lıl. thanks for letting me use these


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Stuff from Blues Contest that she didn't want.



Rep and cred if used


----------



## Kamina (Jan 4, 2008)

Blacklite i'll take this.


----------



## DannyG (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone want?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 6, 2008)

@Jihad and DancingDragon: Sure!  Don't forget to cred the makers.


----------



## Khi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, Dragon-sama. 

I'll rep you later. My comp's being freaky. D:


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 7, 2008)

Rep and Cred


----------



## murasex (Jan 7, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are dodgekfc -




I made that avy.


----------



## Vago (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to use this one.


----------



## Charizard (Jan 8, 2008)

Blacklite said:


> Rep and Cred



may i have these 2?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 9, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> I would like to use this one.





Edicius said:


> may i have these 2?



sure, just rep and cred


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2008)

hello world said:


> I made that avy.



Yea I know you made that avy


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Cred + Rep


----------



## Ghai (Jan 11, 2008)

May I take it?

~SSG


----------



## Jude (Jan 12, 2008)

plz credit it!
Also rep or pm me that you are using it


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sprites_ 



















Just +rep


----------



## Heero (Jan 13, 2008)

Cred plox, rep would be nice too


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Cred + rep


----------



## Kamina (Jan 13, 2008)

Blacklite said:


> Cred + rep



I'll use this, but i have ran out of rep for today, can i give it 2moz?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Sure, just make sure i get the rep


----------



## Volken (Jan 13, 2008)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> May I take it?
> 
> ~SSG



Yup, you can.


----------



## .Reiko (Jan 13, 2008)

its crappy yes, and no one will probably want it, yes.
BUT.

-From *RainbowSix:Vegas*.


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 16, 2008)

crep and rep please


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

can i use that pearl master?


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 16, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> can i use that pearl master?



yeah just credit me and rep me for it please


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 16, 2008)

Heero said:


> Cred plox, rep would be nice too


I'll take this and if you Rep too


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

SharinganShadow said:


> I'll take this and if you Rep too


go right ahead.


----------



## Charizard (Jan 16, 2008)

Lulz i take this! cred and rep.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 18, 2008)

Just rep


----------



## Suzie (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Giveaways_


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 18, 2008)

@Kurogane
May I snag the first for a friend? 

GIVEAWAYS!! 


Cred to Kamishiro Yuki


Cred to FoxSpirit


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 18, 2008)

; ; ;

Rep if used please.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 18, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> @Kurogane
> May I snag the first for a friend?



Sure, go ahead :3


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 18, 2008)

Rep if used =3


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you~ 

I'm out of rep for today, so I'll get you tomorrow. :3


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 19, 2008)

i love the gorillaz set.  very nice


----------



## DannyG (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't wanna see them go to waste
take if you like
rep and cred plz


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 19, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> i love the gorillaz set.  very nice



You can take one if you like 

credits are appreciated


----------



## Mr.Jones (Jan 19, 2008)

kuro said:


> Rep if used =3



Ill takes these, ill rep


----------



## Ghai (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are some. Cred and Rep please.


*Spoiler*: _Giveaways_


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks spliffjones


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2008)

May I take?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Giveaway Gifs_ 















Cred if used.


----------



## Heero (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Misha-San (Jan 20, 2008)

Taking this one. Will Credit ^_^


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 21, 2008)

Heero, I don't want any yet, but those are quite some prettyful works you have there


----------



## DannyG (Jan 21, 2008)

sure Unaligned
just rep and cred


----------



## Ahn Yeonji (Jan 21, 2008)

These are just two contest entries that I am not using. I don't know how many people like little chibi characters lol =)


----------



## Heero (Jan 21, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Heero, I don't want any yet, but those are quite some prettyful works you have there


prettyful eh? i like that word


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 22, 2008)

@Ahn: I must have the 2nd one.


----------



## Ahn Yeonji (Jan 22, 2008)

Unaligned: Sure, go ahead =)


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2008)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> Rep if used please.



*steals*


----------



## Kamina (Jan 24, 2008)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> Here are some. Cred and Rep please.



That was stolen from Turbo. on Tech GFX, you can see his name left of the guys head.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Dark fox (Jan 24, 2008)

~M~ said:


> ; ; ;
> 
> Rep if used please.




I'l use the last one,


----------



## Cam (Jan 24, 2008)

Just some GIFs I had laying around. 


*Spoiler*: __ 























 

They're not the best but they're up for grabs.


----------



## Cam (Jan 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2008)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> Rep if used please.



I'll take this one. I can't rep you right now though. >.> Will do, ASAP. Would you mind me adding a [thicker] border? I can't wait for approval though, so I'mma go ahead and do it. If you do mind, then I'll change back to the original without hesitation or regret. Thank you.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 24, 2008)

Cam-san, who made your chibi?


----------



## Cam (Jan 24, 2008)

A friend of mine whipped it up for me.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 24, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I'll take this one. I can't rep you right now though. >.> Will do, ASAP. Would you mind me adding a [thicker] border? I can't wait for approval though, so I'mma go ahead and do it. If you do mind, then I'll change back to the original without hesitation or regret. Thank you.



It's no trouble at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2008)

Cam said:


> A friend of mine whipped it up for me.



i want one to


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome.  Do they take requests?


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 25, 2008)

~M~ said:


> ; ; ;
> 
> Rep if used please.



I shall take the Byakuya one then.


----------



## Ahn Yeonji (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's small, but I don't know what to do with it except "giveaway." Original image: here


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 27, 2008)

Alright, I've got A LOT of giveaways. xD I'm cleaning out my photobucket. Anything not claimed by Wednesday will be deleted out of my photobucket.


Cred to Captain Pimp


Cred to Snow_Princess


Cred to Snow_Princess


Cred to Snow_Princess


Cred to Kamishiro Yuki


Cred to Me


Cred to Bad Milk


Cred to Diablos


Cred to Me


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 27, 2008)

(con'd)


Cred to Kamishiro Yuki


Cred to Vyse


Cred to Me


Cred to Brolli


Cred to Me


Cred to Kamishiro Yuki


Cred to me


Cred to Snow_Princess


Cred to Crayons


----------



## Ahn Yeonji (Jan 27, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Cred to Vyse



I'll take this.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 27, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Alright, I've got A LOT of giveaways. xD I'm cleaning out my photobucket. Anything not claimed by Wednesday will be deleted out of my photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> > I'll use this


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 27, 2008)

^ Alright.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 27, 2008)

Some random gif's


*Spoiler*: _Code Geass_ 






also, if anyone wants any other geass gif's I can take requests for them






*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 










I might clear out my photobucket soon too.


----------



## murasex (Jan 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Do credit._


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 27, 2008)

May I take, Mura-san?


----------



## murasex (Jan 27, 2008)

Of course you may, Unaligned. x3


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 27, 2008)

REP if you USE


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 27, 2008)

AVATAR sorry...REP if you use!! hehe


----------



## Bad Milk (Jan 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Rep if you use_ 












Rehost + Rep


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2008)

You didnt have to double post..


----------



## Ahn Yeonji (Jan 28, 2008)

A different version of the siggy I just made.


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 28, 2008)

Ahn Yeonji said:


> A different version of the siggy I just made.


I'll take it *gives rep*


----------



## Ahn Yeonji (Jan 28, 2008)

You're welcome, SS =)


----------



## Cam (Jan 29, 2008)

They're not very good but it was my first try doing transparencies.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2008)

What do you mean not good  they're awsome!


----------



## Needless2say (Jan 30, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> Some random gif's
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Code Geass_
> ...



Can I use the top death note one? please.

-reps---


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 30, 2008)

Alright, I'm deleting my photobucket stuff in 10 mins. If nobody wants any of it, it's lost forever.


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just tell me you're using it and rep me.

Nothing big.


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 2, 2008)

avatar part 2.


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 2, 2008)

avatar part 3. again, just rep and tell me if you want to use one.


----------



## PATRON (Feb 2, 2008)

god so many people here, all i wanted to say was this is an awesome thread


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 2, 2008)

avatar part 4. one more part to go.


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 2, 2008)

part 5. done.

*come and get em.
*


----------



## Totitos (Feb 2, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Just tell me you're using it and rep me.
> 
> Nothing big.


I'll take this one. "reps"


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, that was one of my favorites.


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 3, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Just tell me you're using it and rep me.
> 
> Nothing big.




can i use the first kamina one?


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 3, 2008)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Blink (Feb 3, 2008)

May I use this one? *Reps*


----------



## Saito (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Yoko Set_


----------



## Saito (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki Set_


----------



## Saito (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _5cm Per Second Set_ 








*Spoiler*: _Naruto Set_ 







Just rep if you use any.


----------



## Blink (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll use this one. *Reps*


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 3, 2008)

Blink said:


> May I use this one? *Reps*



Yes, sure.


----------



## murasex (Feb 3, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuki Set_



Completely adore. 
/reps and uses

EDIT;
I think I repped but it didn't say that pop up thing after you rep someone. 
If it doesn't show up, please tell me.


----------



## Saito (Feb 3, 2008)

Blink said:


> I'll use this one. *Reps*


Sure, thanks. The ava is yours now.


hello world said:


> Completely adore.
> /reps and uses
> 
> EDIT;
> ...


Don't worry, you did rep me. The set is all yours


----------



## murasex (Feb 3, 2008)

You gave-away a lot of great stuff.
Keep being awesome.


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2008)

Some avys.


----------



## Saito (Feb 3, 2008)

hello world said:


> You gave-away a lot of great stuff.
> Keep being awesome.


Thanks 


Gene said:


> Some avys.


I'll rep for this o:


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2008)

Part dos.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 4, 2008)

Can I have that one?!?! Rep inc if so, also is it a sig or avy?


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 4, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yoko Set_



I'll take the Hokage Naruto one.Reps


----------



## Saito (Feb 4, 2008)

RAZOR RAMON said:


> Can I have that one?!?! Rep inc if so, also is it a sig or avy?


Sure you can have it 

Its an avy 


kuro said:


> I'll take the Hokage Naruto one.Reps


Thanks.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 5, 2008)

Musashi said:


> AVATAR sorry...REP if you use!! hehe



ill take this


----------



## Rapestorm (Feb 5, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yoko Set_



taking team 7? i have already repped you, Saito .


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2008)

ill use this one seince Blink isnt using it, okay?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 6, 2008)

may I take theses plz?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 6, 2008)

mnorth said:


> taking team 7? i have already repped you, Saito .



i'm using it.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll use this one. Reps.


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine!

I'll credit and rep you


----------



## Saito (Feb 7, 2008)

basye said:


> may I take theses plz?





Nude ninja said:


> I'll use this one. Reps.





SoMe1InSaNe said:


> Mine!
> 
> I'll credit and rep you


Sure, you're all welcome


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 7, 2008)

Spiral Man said:


> Cred + Rep



I'll use this one thanks. I can't rep right now, but I'll give credit.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone happend to have anything with Hajime no Ippo?


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's some 





Just Rep


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 8, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Here's some
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg! taking both man . got moar!??!!? 

rep incoming.-!


----------



## Kamina (Feb 8, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> *come and get em.
> *



Mine, thanks


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 8, 2008)

Giveaways














Rep+Cred


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 9, 2008)

Gene said:


> Part dos.



MINE.  

/cred + rep.


----------



## Shiro (Feb 10, 2008)

Im stealing taking without permission gonna use this one 
reps (if i can..)



Gene said:


> Some avys.


gonna use this one too


----------



## Heero (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Heero Endless Waltz_ 








*Spoiler*: _Trowa Endless Waltz_ 








*Spoiler*: _Simon_ 
















Rep and cred

edit it seems this internet im leeching off is being stupid and wont upload the full gif files, ill fix it later


----------



## Atmosphere (Feb 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Heero Endless Waltz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the Heero set( cause it's my fav movie) *rep*


----------



## Heero (Feb 10, 2008)

SharinganShadow said:


> I'll take the Heero set( cause it's my fav movie) *rep*


you wont be able to use avy(senoir size), but the sig your welcome to.


----------



## Atmosphere (Feb 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> you wont be able to use avy(senoir size), but the sig your welcome to.


I'll try to resize or have one of my friends to it but thanks for the set


----------



## Gene (Feb 10, 2008)

Part III


----------



## Saito (Feb 10, 2008)

Reks said:


> Im stealing taking without permission gonna use this one
> reps (if i can..)


Sure Shiro you can steal it


----------



## Kamina (Feb 11, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Heero Endless Waltz_



I'll use these, thanks.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Bleach
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




the kisuke one


----------



## Cochise (Feb 12, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Heero Endless Waltz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call the Heero avi & the Trowa sig because I can. lol fobbers


----------



## Heero (Feb 12, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I call the Heero avi & the Trowa sig because I can. lol fobbers


 kay.


----------



## Cam (Feb 12, 2008)

Just some stuff. 





















Cred/rep if anyone wants to use them.


----------



## Cam (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## PlayStation (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice giveaways,Cam 

Awesome job 

EDIT:

I'm using set #4,creds and reps will be given


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 15, 2008)

This one looks nice.

<reps>


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 15, 2008)

Taking this one will credit. ^_^


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 15, 2008)

Gene said:


> Part III


i want tyki mik


----------



## Franky (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't know if anyone wants anything but...:


*NOT BY ME, CREDIT MAKER:*
By Moondoggie:


----------



## Tim (Feb 16, 2008)

Cred/rep if you use one.

loli


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 16, 2008)

hello. if anyone has any hajime no ippo avys/sigs/gifs for giveaways i'll more than gladly take them. ofc, I will rep N cred to the max!


----------



## Nero (Feb 16, 2008)

Gene said:


> Part III




i''ll take the second one!  +reps


----------



## plox (Feb 17, 2008)

lol
bros before hoes


----------



## Mr.Jones (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, ill take it, reps


----------



## murasex (Feb 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Save and Credit._


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 18, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Giveaways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAY I USE THE NIA SIG?




Misa said:


> Credit or be banned.


may i use the nia ava cred +rep for both


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 19, 2008)

^No problem


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 19, 2008)

May I take this one Mura? I cannot host it on a site like Photobucket until later today, though I will credit you of course.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 19, 2008)

May I take this?


----------



## Suzie (Feb 20, 2008)

Meh.



Rep+Cred


----------



## murasex (Feb 20, 2008)

Astral said:


> May I take this one Mura? I cannot host it on a site like Photobucket until later today, though I will credit you of course.


'Course. <3






*Spoiler*: _Save and credit._ 



 ; 
 ;


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 21, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> May I take this?



Sure


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 21, 2008)

hello world said:


> 'Course. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May i take the 3rd one ?


----------



## Kamina (Feb 21, 2008)

hello world said:


> 'Course. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take, thanks.


----------



## murasex (Feb 21, 2008)

Werop said:


> May i take the 3rd one ?


Of course, just be sure to credit in your signature.



Hirako said:


> I'll take, thanks.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks.  -reps-


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

This thread is amazing, lot of high quality sigs, keep it up guys!


----------



## Bad Milk (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Simon Set_ 











Rep is all, no credit needed.


----------



## ₪Blaze₪ (Feb 23, 2008)

Rep and Credit please.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2008)

Aww damn, I forgot to save the pic, and now i cant see them, you still got it Hello world ?


----------



## chrisp (Feb 23, 2008)

Rep will be appreciated.


----------



## Cam (Feb 23, 2008)

Rep if used.


----------



## Ino♥ (Feb 23, 2008)

free. rep if you wnt. no credit needed.
xP it only took me 7 mins. xD

pm me for a text change.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Rep will be appreciated.



May I take this one?


----------



## chrisp (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, for rep it's all yours.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

*Part I*
*
Rep please*. Credit if you wish.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

*Part II*
*
Rep Please*. Credit if you wish.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

*Part III*
*
Rep Please*. Credit if you wish.









*Spoiler*: _ Version 2.0_


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

*Part IV*
*
Rep Please*. Credit if you wish.


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 24, 2008)

*Astral *I took a few +reps!


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

*Signatures*
*
Rep Please*. Credit if you will.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> *Astral *I took a few +reps!



Could you post which ones you took?


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone want me to post some 125x125 avatars I have?


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 24, 2008)

Astral said:


> Could you post which ones you took?



I kinda took like almost all of them..  I don't care if anyone else uses the same one as me I have like over hundreds of avatars in my picture folder I change my avatar like every few days or so.


*Spoiler*: _Give Away_ 









*All I need is +rep if your gonna use it. I don't care about credit or anything.*


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> I kinda took like almost all of them..  I don't care if anyone else uses the same one as me I have like over hundreds of avatars in my picture folder I change my avatar like every few days or so.



Alright, thats fine if you don't mind other members claiming ones you haven't specified. 



			
				Orochimarύ said:
			
		

> I change my avatar like every few days or so.



As do I, though I am trying to keep my current one for quite a while.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 24, 2008)

Astral, could I take the FMA sig please? 

And I'd love to see those avas.


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 24, 2008)

Astral said:


> *Part I*
> 
> Rep please. Credit if you wish.



 i want the byakuya one rep and ctred


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Astral, could I take the FMA sig please?
> 
> And I'd love to see those avas.



Sure (I love that picture. xD) just be sure to rep, though you don't have to credit me.

Mind you I don't have that many, as I was allowed a 150x150 rather early due to a contest.

*Rep Please*. Credit if you wish.








*Spoiler*: _With Sig_


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rep Please*. Credit if you wish.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> i want the byakuya one rep and ctred



Do you want the original picture as well?


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 24, 2008)

Astral said:


> Do you want the original picture as well?



i got it its this no?

o do u have any byakya sigs?


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Ah, yes that is the correct picture. Though as for signatures, I have barely any. I am not very good when it comes to creating them.


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 24, 2008)

do u have any transparent ones of any kind?  if so can u pm them to me


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 24, 2008)

Astral said:


> *Part II*
> 
> Rep Please. Credit if you wish.



claiming those, reps will come to you tomorrow morning or in 4 hours, depends on how long i stay awake ;D


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2008)

Weird, the White person(adult near?) Avy Sayo asked for, ive had that Avy on my comp for atleast 6 months, someone posted it long ago xD 

Also



Astral said:


> *Part IV*
> *
> Rep Please*. Credit if you wish.



May i take this one ?


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be using this one. Reps


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 24, 2008)

*Just give +reps *


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 25, 2008)

I just put that Avatar out, you cannot offer it up now.


			
				Werop said:
			
		

> May i take this one



Go right ahead.


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 25, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> *Just give +reps *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



STEALS THE FFVERSUSVIII AVA MUHAHAGHA+


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2008)

I dont see why people post stuff they havent made themselfs... -.-


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, Astral.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 27, 2008)

hey i made that in a PM to you


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 27, 2008)

oh well heres a couple made by me







last 1


----------



## Suzie (Feb 27, 2008)

rep+cred~


----------



## Heero (Feb 28, 2008)

Hirako said:


> I'll take it.


kay


Kakashi Hatake said:


> hey i made that in a PM to you


lol i made this one, your size was 200x150 mines is 220x150

TTGL:


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 28, 2008)

Rep if used


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Rep if used



i will give rep as soon as possible for the bottom one.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay
Rep for this one
<Cred to Photobucket


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 29, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> oh well heres a couple made by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one please


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 29, 2008)

Rep,if use,Credits are appreciated


----------



## Dango (Feb 29, 2008)

credit is a must;
rep is appreciated. :3


----------



## Rapestorm (Mar 1, 2008)

Taking this one. I already repped you, Takumi-san.


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 1, 2008)

mnorth said:


> Taking this one. I already repped you, Takumi-san.



Thanks


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 2, 2008)

Sure,Naruto


----------



## Dango (Mar 2, 2008)

Go ahead. :3


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 2, 2008)

I call the first one! What's the last one?


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 2, 2008)

A random Picture i found


----------



## Karmaxx (Mar 2, 2008)

Ill take first remind me to rep you when your not sealed.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 2, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> rep+cred~



Taketh.


All of these are for use, cred, rep is apreciated.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 2, 2008)

I claim this one, rep you when you are unsealed.


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok               .


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 3, 2008)

*Rep please*, credit if you desire.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 3, 2008)

Astral said:


> *Rep please*, credit if you desire.


Mine, i like this one.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 3, 2008)

DancingDragon said:


> Taketh.



Okie dokie


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2008)

Gundam 00 sets:












Toa:


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2008)

TTGL:






Hitman Reborn


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 3, 2008)

Heero said:


> Gundam 00 sets:



I'll be using this one for a while. Cred + rep.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the Gurren Langann set! Dibs!


----------



## FLUFFY G (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll be using this one. Reps.


----------



## murasex (Mar 3, 2008)

Heero said:


> Toa:



OMG OMFG
MAY I PLEASE USE THIS ONE?


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2008)

hello world said:


> OMG OMFG
> MAY I PLEASE USE THIS ONE?


go ahead mura


----------



## murasex (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you! I will definitely credit you. 
I am in love with that set. /spazzing out and reps X3


EDIT;
Err... I am having technical difficulties with it but I will use it as soon as I get someone to help me. ;o;


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2008)

hello world said:


> Thank you! I will definitely credit you.
> I am in love with that set. /spazzing out and reps X3
> 
> 
> ...


oh thats my fault

the avy is .01 kb over the size limit


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 3, 2008)

I will take *reps*

edit no reps u dont have it xP


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2008)

Heero said:


> TTGL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take the Hitman Reborn Set  *reps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2008)

​



Credit and rep if you take any


----------



## murasex (Mar 4, 2008)

*2 Zombie-Loan sets and an avy.* X3
i'm so proud of myself

*Spoiler*: _Credit moi. x3_ 



 ; 



----


----------



## AlexForest9 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Credit and rep if you take any


 
taking this 1


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 4, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> taking this 1



sure, go ahead


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 5, 2008)

*Rep Please*, credit if you will.


----------



## murasex (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mushishi gifs.
Credit.*



*Spoiler*: _1 set and 1 sig_ 







----


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2008)

Who is that girl in Yuki's sig ?


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 7, 2008)

@Astral: May I take the L one?


----------



## Crayons (Mar 7, 2008)

Going back into making sets again after soooooo many months 





Credit + rehost: required
Rep: Not required but would be appreciated. 

Continuation below, after a few posts XD


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 8, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> @Astral: May I take the L one?



Sure go right ahead.


----------



## Rapestorm (Mar 9, 2008)

Claims. Rep Done.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 9, 2008)

Continuation:

*Unused stuff in my Photobucket XD*




--



Two of the first sigs I ever made:




Cred + rehost if you're taking any. Rep is not required but would be appreciated.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Heero*



want his 1


----------



## Nero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Credit and rep if you take any



Claims this kakashi sig!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2008)

Nero said:


> Claims this kakashi sig!



sure  

Credit + rep


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 10, 2008)

somebody wasted my time and decided they didnt want it, so its free to all, 
just rep and cred please


----------



## Nero (Mar 10, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure
> 
> Credit + rep





oh sorry i missed this post totally  comming up^^


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 12, 2008)

Crayons said:


> Going back into making sets again after soooooo many months
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll use this one. =D


----------



## Crayons (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good on you


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 14, 2008)

Giving a few avatars away. They looked lonely in my folder. D:


​
Credit and rep is nice it you take any.


----------



## Juice (Mar 15, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Giving a few avatars away. They looked lonely in my folder. D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'll take this. +rep And cred


----------



## Saito (Mar 15, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Giving a few avatars away. They looked lonely in my folder. D:
> 
> ​
> Credit and rep is nice it you take any.


Will cred+rep for the ava o:


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll take this one , cred and rep comin your way


----------



## Kiba (Mar 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Giving a few avatars away. They looked lonely in my folder. D:




ill take this 1 cred + rep coming right up!


----------



## Zal?onze (Mar 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Giving a few avatars away. They looked lonely in my folder. D:
> 
> 
> ​
> Credit and rep is nice it you take any.



Ill take kira cuz I gotz taste, you feelin' me dogman?  

--

Rep is commin'.


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 18, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Giving a few avatars away. They looked lonely in my folder. D:
> 
> 
> ​
> Credit and rep is nice it you take any.



I'll take the Yondaime one . Here's your rep!!! + reps


----------



## Zal?onze (Mar 18, 2008)

Ima' take this one.

--

Rep is commin'.  

--

EDIT: You have no rep


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, Pearl Master, I like that set.  May I have it?


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 19, 2008)

Mah credit and rep of ja use. =]


----------



## Heero (Mar 19, 2008)

Cred + rep.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 19, 2008)

Heero said:


> Cred + rep.



Ill take this one  will rep and cred.


----------



## Heero (Mar 19, 2008)

Haseo said:


> Ill take this one  will rep and cred.


go right ahead


----------



## Blink (Mar 19, 2008)

Heero said:


> Cred + rep.



May I? Will rep and cred.


----------



## Heero (Mar 19, 2008)

Blink said:


> May I? Will rep and cred.


yup go ahead


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

rep+cred


----------



## Zal?onze (Mar 20, 2008)

I made an Avy

Credit and rep if use


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 20, 2008)

Taking this.


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

♪ Noitora ♫ said:


> I made an Avy
> 
> Credit and rep if use



I'll take it.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 20, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> I'll take it.



Can i use this as you aint using it?


----------



## Kamina (Mar 20, 2008)

Heero said:


> Cred + rep.



Mine 

*Sorry for double post*


----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Kamina (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll use these Heero


----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2008)

Kamina said:


> I'll use these Heero


kay, go ahead


----------



## Zal?onze (Mar 20, 2008)

Ill take this one heero


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

Heero said:


> TTGL:



Heero I did not see any one ever take this, I'll take it, but if some one did Pm me to remove it, thanks.


----------



## murasex (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Inform me when taken one and credit.

<3_ 



 ; 

 ;


----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2008)

♪ Noitora ♫ said:


> Ill take this one heero


not a problem


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Heero I did not see any one ever take this, I'll take it, but if some one did Pm me to remove it, thanks.


no one claimed it from what i know so your good


murasex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Inform me when taken one and credit.
> 
> <3_
> 
> ...


mura you always have the coolest stuff


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2008)

Could you make a matching sig ?


----------



## Heero (Mar 20, 2008)

Mandalorian said:


> Could you make a matching sig ?


im to lazy to make a sig how about a render?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2008)

Ah thats great, Thanks  ill take them both


----------



## Heero (Mar 21, 2008)

Cred and rep plox


----------



## King (Mar 21, 2008)

I got these two, if you don't mind.


----------



## Heero (Mar 21, 2008)

go ahead


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 21, 2008)

More giveaways...


​


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 22, 2008)

Heero said:


> Cred and rep plox





Blooming Cosmo said:


> More giveaways...



I'll be taking these two from 2 different people!  +rep and credit to both


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 22, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> More giveaways...



can i please wear it 0:


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 22, 2008)

Urahara Kisuke said:


> can i please wear it 0:



Sure, go right ahead. Cred would be appreciated. XD


----------



## Lenalee (Mar 22, 2008)

Clearing out my Photobucket...









Credit and rep would be super, if used.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 22, 2008)

Random photobucket dump.









*Spoiler*: _House_ 









credit required
rep appreciated


----------



## Kamina (Mar 22, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> Random photobucket dump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll use this


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 22, 2008)

Haha, fast.
Kay. =D


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 22, 2008)

Hinamori said:


> Clearing out my Photobucket...
> 
> 
> 
> Credit and rep would be super, if used.



I would like this one plz


----------



## Lenalee (Mar 22, 2008)

basye said:


> I would like this one plz



Sure, go ahead. :]


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 23, 2008)

Zal?onze said:


> I made an Avy
> 
> Credit and rep if use




since i saw the other one isnt using it anymore and chose another one im taking this, reps coming up tomorrow


----------



## .Reiko (Mar 23, 2008)

Giving away these:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Set:*









Cred + Rep if used.


----------



## Hana (Mar 24, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> Random photobucket dump.




Will credit and rep, thanks!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2008)

​



Giving these away 
rep and credit for each ava you take ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2008)

​

Again, credit and rep for each one you take ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 24, 2008)

​

Same here XD. Credit and rep for each one ;P


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



I'll be taking these 2


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

ok


----------



## Franky (Mar 25, 2008)

btw, I can resize stuff if needed!
sets:
Nightmare Luffy:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Mario:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Avas:






Cred and rep appreciated... I swear I spelt that wrong, lol


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll take this one


----------



## Kamina (Mar 26, 2008)

Franky said:


> btw, I can resize stuff if needed!
> sets:
> Nightmare Luffy:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I'll take the Luffy stuff and if you could resize the avatar to 150x150 for me that would be great.


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> I'll take this one


Sure


Kamina said:


> I'll take the Luffy stuff and if you could resize the avatar to 150x150 for me that would be great.


Here you go


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

Ace:


----------



## FLUFFY G (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be taking this one. *reps*


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> I'll be taking this one. *reps*



go ahead

Caimey set:

Perona set:


Cred+rep plz


----------



## -18 (Mar 26, 2008)

Franky said:


> Perona set:
> 
> 
> Cred+rep plz



can I have this one? + repz


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

Twix said:


> can I have this one? + repz



Sure, btw, nice invader Zim set! I used to watch that, but now I don't know where I can.


----------



## -18 (Mar 26, 2008)

there yah go, it's all in your cp now


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

Twix said:


> there yah go, it's all in your cp now



HUh? What are you talking about?


----------



## -18 (Mar 26, 2008)

Franky said:


> HUh? What are you talking about?



sorry for the late reply, what I mean is, I repped you


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

Twix said:


> sorry for the late reply, what I mean is, I repped you



Oh......... YAY


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 27, 2008)

Franky said:


> Ace:


I'll take the ace set *rep*


----------



## Franky (Mar 27, 2008)

SharinganShadow said:


> I'll take the ace set *rep*



By all meens, go ahead


----------



## Kinky-Chan (Mar 29, 2008)

SinsOfaFighter said:


> I'll use this one cause I like the style.OK?


Can some one make me one like that but with sasori and deidei-chanz?


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 29, 2008)

^

not the right thread


----------



## murasex (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Credit me._


----------



## ₪Blaze₪ (Mar 31, 2008)

Clearing up my photobucket feel free to take. 

Rep is all I need. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2008)

Cant see the pictures.


----------



## murasex (Apr 1, 2008)

*Credit me.*


----------



## murasex (Apr 1, 2008)

*DP.

*Credit me.*


----------



## murasex (Apr 1, 2008)

*DP.

*Credit me.*


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll use this one. I'll credit and Rep, if I have any. 

Edit- Nvm I can't use that size avatar.


----------



## murasex (Apr 1, 2008)

*Credit me.*


----------



## Kamina (Apr 1, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Credit me._



I'll take.


----------



## murasex (Apr 1, 2008)

You didn't credit me in your sig.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 1, 2008)

murasex said:


> You didn't credit me in your sig.





you took my name


----------



## Kamina (Apr 3, 2008)

murasex said:


> You didn't credit me in your sig.



Oops sorry, done now.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 4, 2008)

Sakura


----------



## murasex (Apr 4, 2008)

A lot of Asian girlies avies as your disposal. Credit me.


----------



## Juice (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll use this.


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 6, 2008)

rep if you wanna use.


----------



## Curry (Apr 6, 2008)

*Sasuke avys. Rep+credit*



​
​
​


​
​


----------



## Curry (Apr 6, 2008)

*Sasuke avys. Rep+credit*



​
​​

​​​


----------



## Kamina (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine please.


----------



## Curry (Apr 6, 2008)

Good choice pek


----------



## Curry (Apr 6, 2008)

*Sasuke avys - Rep+Credit*


















​


----------



## Curry (Apr 6, 2008)

*Sasuke avys - Rep+Credit*


















​


----------



## Freiza (Apr 6, 2008)

Sasuke                              .


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll take this one  credit + reps


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2008)

Bunch of old stuff, been linked here a few times but but.. x]

edit: Please upload it to imageshack.us and credit with size 1 or something x]


----------



## Totitos (Apr 6, 2008)

I Я peK said:


> Bunch of old stuff, been linked here a few times but but.. x]



I'm taking this one


----------



## murasex (Apr 7, 2008)

*Credit me.*


----------



## Knight (dupe) (Apr 7, 2008)

Taken


----------



## Heero (Apr 7, 2008)

credit plox


----------



## King (Apr 7, 2008)

I Я peK said:


> Bunch of old stuff, been linked here a few times but but.. x]
> 
> edit: Please upload it to imageshack.us and credit with size 1 or something x]





Pek, i call this one. thanks.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*


OMG MURA. I'M ALIVE, CAN U BELIEVE IT?

Taking the first one~ <3


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit plox


 

these please


----------



## Kamina (Apr 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit plox



I'll use these.


----------



## murasex (Apr 8, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> OMG MURA. I'M ALIVE, CAN U BELIEVE IT?
> 
> Taking the first one~ <3



OMG SHIRO! 
It's so nice to see you!@


And okie-dokie. <3


----------



## fraj (Apr 8, 2008)

*Just request in my shop if you would like a matching avatar.....*


----------



## Juice (Apr 8, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*



I'ma take this one kay?



It won't let me rep you!  I will as soon as I can.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2008)

murasex said:


> OMG SHIRO!
> It's so nice to see you!@
> 
> 
> And okie-dokie. <3


Omg, it's because of you, I tell. 
Really, I don't know what got into me when I went online.

The guy was hot, I couldn't resist. <3


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Omg, it's because of you, I tell.
> Really, I don't know what got into me when I went online.
> 
> The guy was hot, I couldn't resist. <3




We all love u <3


----------



## murasex (Apr 9, 2008)

@Lieutenant Bailey - Okie-dokie. x3
Thanks for crediting. 

@Shiro - He is hot no doubt about that. >_>



*Credit me.*


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 10, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*



Im going to use this


----------



## Saito (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Code Geass_ 










*Spoiler*: _Haruhi Set_ 










​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 10, 2008)

Curry said:


> ​




I'll be taking this. Credit and Rep of course. ​


----------



## Jimin (Apr 10, 2008)

Great stuff Paine. I recognized the Tifa picture is hentai(not that's there anything wrong with that)
Psst...(Can you PM me the Tsunade cat pic?)


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2008)

credit plox


----------



## Ari (Apr 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Great stuff Paine. I recognized the Tifa picture is hentai(not that's there anything wrong with that)
> Psst...(Can you PM me the Tsunade cat pic?)



I didn't save it, sorry.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2008)

murasex said:


> @Lieutenant Bailey - Okie-dokie. x3
> Thanks for crediting.
> 
> @Shiro - He is hot no doubt about that. >_>
> ...


Not taking any, but damn. pek

I strongly urge that you make more hot Asian men avatars.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2008)

*Credit me.* Rep is appreciated. 





These are old ones, but I'm reposting them in case someone might find them useful.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 12, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Credit me.* Rep is appreciated.


Can I have these two? I'll rep you twice


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 12, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> Can I have these two? I'll rep you twice


Sure. You can't use them yet, though.


----------



## Knight (dupe) (Apr 12, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*



I'll take this since no one is using it


----------



## Kamina (Apr 12, 2008)

Knight said:


> I'll take this since no one is using it



Someone is infact..


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm using this one, alright Yuki?

Thanks, and cred/rep on the way.  (Will rep you when my 24 hours is up)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 12, 2008)

|B| said:


> I'm using this one, alright Yuki?
> 
> Thanks, and cred/rep on the way.  (Will rep you when my 24 hours is up)



sure, take it :3


----------



## Suzie (Apr 12, 2008)

*Soul Eater Gif:*


*Vampire Knight Gifs:*




Credit a must.
Rep if you wish.


----------



## Juice (Apr 12, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> *Vampire Knight Gifs:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I take both of these?


----------



## Suzie (Apr 12, 2008)

Juice said:


> Can I take both of these?



Sure ^___^


----------



## Juice (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 14, 2008)

*Credit please.*


You could rep too.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 14, 2008)

Credit + rep


----------



## Saito (Apr 14, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Credit please.*
> 
> You could rep too.


Cred+rep for this


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 14, 2008)

Saito said:


> Cred+rep for this


Okay. 

Btw, the original stock of that was a cover from an Ichigo x Ishida x Hichigo doujinshi I downloaded. Do you still want it?


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 14, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Credit please.*
> 
> 
> You could rep too.



nel one pwease


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit + rep



grimmjow niisan


----------



## Franky (Apr 14, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> *Soul Eater Gif:*
> [/SIZE]



Takes... Gonna resize though


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 14, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> nel one pwease


Sure.


----------



## King (Apr 15, 2008)

rep


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2008)

just simple little avatars; *just credit. :3*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 15, 2008)

Curry said:


> ​



I'll take this one, *Credit + Rep*


----------



## Saito (Apr 15, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Okay.
> 
> Btw, the original stock of that was a cover from an Ichigo x Ishida x Hichigo doujinshi I downloaded. Do you still want it?


lol. I thought it was Rukia not Ishida yaoi pronz 

Nevermind I don't want the stock, I'd rather not know the whole pic and continue believing that its Rukia instead of Ishida D:


----------



## Suzie (Apr 15, 2008)

Franky said:


> Takes... Gonna resize though



Okays. You want me to resize it for you?


*Another Giveaway:*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 15, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> Okays. You want me to resize it for you?
> 
> 
> *Another Giveaway:*


May I have this one?


----------



## Suzie (Apr 16, 2008)

basye said:


> May I have this one?



Sure ^____^


----------



## Kiba (Apr 16, 2008)

Shirozaki said:
			
		

> You could rep too.



im going use this one Uchiha Sasuke not using it and been pass 48 hours rep+cred


----------



## Franky (Apr 17, 2008)

Stupid yes, but I don't want it


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 18, 2008)

Amg Shirozaki <3 grimmqui one plx


----------



## Juice (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll take this one.


----------



## Franky (Apr 19, 2008)

rep + cred... can resize
was bored


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 19, 2008)

*Cred and rep.*


*Spoiler*: _Vampire Knight_ 















Kiba said:


> im going use this one Uchiha Sasuke not using it and been pass 48 hours rep+cred





DancingDragon said:


> Amg Shirozaki <3 grimmqui one plx


No problem.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 19, 2008)

Love you


----------



## murasex (Apr 19, 2008)

*Credit.*


----------



## mari (Apr 19, 2008)

random crappy gfx. credit if taking any.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 20, 2008)

May I have....this?



cred and rep.


----------



## Saito (Apr 20, 2008)

mari said:


> random crappy gfx. credit if taking any.


I'll take this mari


----------



## mari (Apr 20, 2008)

sure.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 20, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> May I have....this?
> 
> 
> 
> cred and rep.



Of course. ^_^

Thank you for the appreciation. :]


----------



## Cair (Apr 20, 2008)

mari said:


> random crappy gfx. credit if taking any.




I might have to take this one.


----------



## Saito (Apr 20, 2008)

Rep and stuff.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay! Moar bleach love!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sets* 


*Spoiler*: _Naruto set_ 







The sig was originally an entry for SOTW, which failed horribly. But I'm still _honored_ to have vervex and pek (oh my god!) vote me as their second pick. 





*Spoiler*: _Bleach set_


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 21, 2008)

@Shirozaki: May I take the bleach set off your hands?


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 21, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Okay! Moar bleach love!


Taking this one ! still gotta rep you twice lawl


----------



## Kamina (Apr 21, 2008)

Saito said:


> Rep and stuff.



I'll take.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Credit me.* Rep is appreciated.
> 
> 
> These are old ones, but I'm reposting them in case someone might find them useful.



I'll take this one 

Does anyone have any Grimmjaw Sig ?


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 21, 2008)

I already took that one >_< but w/e then I'll only use the Ulq one


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, i figured since you werent using it i could use it


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 21, 2008)

cred/rep/whatever


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 22, 2008)

Saito said:


> Rep and stuff.




saito i must use the funny ttgl ava rep and cred u


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 22, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> @Shirozaki: May I take the bleach set off your hands?


Sure you can! You're most welcome! ^^



StupidFatHobbit said:


> Taking this one ! still gotta rep you twice lawl


Lul, yeah, I figured. xD

Get on with it!  



Mandalorian said:


> I'll take this one
> 
> Does anyone have any Grimmjaw Sig ?


Sure, sure~ <3


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Okay! Moar bleach love!



Stealing the Kimono Gin one


----------



## Rainney (Apr 23, 2008)

Rep+cred?
If you want a 125x125, just tell me. =/


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Mandalorian said:


> Stealing the Kimono Gin one


CREDIT


----------



## Jukai Kōtan (Apr 23, 2008)

plz make a sigs to me of this image  Try This


----------



## Kamina (Apr 23, 2008)

Jukai Kōtan said:


> plz make a sigs to me of this image  Try This



Request in a shop not here.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 23, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> I already took that one >_< but w/e then I'll only use the Ulq one


Once you stop wearing them then they are back up for grabs. This is not finders keepers.


----------



## Rainney (Apr 24, 2008)

More because I'm bored. =/












Rep+Cred.
Need 125x125, just tell me.


----------



## mari (Apr 24, 2008)

credit if taking any.


----------



## Heero (Apr 25, 2008)

cred would be nice


----------



## Heero (Apr 25, 2008)

some more


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

Saito said:


> Rep and stuff.



*Runs away with*


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 25, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Rep+cred?
> If you want a 125x125, just tell me. =/


Taking this.
I can't Rep, but i will cred.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 25, 2008)

I prefer reps than creds


----------



## murasex (Apr 25, 2008)

mari said:


> credit if taking any.



I CALL THIS ONE.
Will credit.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 26, 2008)

feeling some sasuke love//




Rep or cred, either one of the two is redeemable to me.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 26, 2008)

Masanari said:


> feeling some sasuke love//
> 
> 
> Rep or cred, either one of the two is redeemable to me.



Ill take it.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 26, 2008)

Kay ^


----------



## -18 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope one day somebody will post a Konan sig or avy


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2008)

Dream for another year  lol, just kidding  but does no one have a Grimmjaw sig D; ?


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

Masanari said:


> I prefer reps than creds



OMG, KIMIMARO-CHAN

*TAKES*


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 27, 2008)

murasex said:


> [



I R taking.


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 27, 2008)

Masanari said:


> feeling some sasuke love//
> 
> Rep or cred, either one of the two is redeemable to me.


Mine, will rep and cred.


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 27, 2008)

Some avs. Cred would be nice, rep would be better.


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 27, 2008)

Also, taking these.


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 27, 2008)

Masanari said:


> feeling some sasuke love//



I'll take that one.


----------



## mari (Apr 29, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Also, taking these.



then credit me.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

mari said:


> credit if taking any.


Hot bois  

Can I take it? 



Mandalorian said:


> Dream for another year  lol, just kidding  but does no one have a Grimmjaw sig D; ?


I have. 
~points at sig~

I'll be having a new set, probably later, so I'll most probably be giving my current set later.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 29, 2008)

​


----------



## mari (Apr 29, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Hot bois
> 
> Can I take it?



sure, as long as you credit. 

it's ryohei and hibari from reporn reborn.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 29, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Hot bois
> 
> Can I take it?
> 
> ...



if your giving away that Grimmjow set ill take it. just pm me if you do


----------



## Saito (Apr 30, 2008)

Rep Please, Cred is appreciated but not needed


----------



## Shirozaki (May 1, 2008)

Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part one}
*Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 1, 2008)

Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part two}
*Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part one}
> *Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.



*reserves*

It wouldn't be fair to use them since I haven't repped you. It's the limit's fault


----------



## Kuro (May 1, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part one}
> *Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.



I'll take this one ^^


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 1, 2008)

*Shirozaki*

I'll be using this avatar. Thanks.


----------



## Franky (May 1, 2008)

Saito said:


> Rep Please, Cred is appreciated but not needed



Must have!


----------



## -18 (May 1, 2008)

Franky, teach me how to use a gif avatar


----------



## Franky (May 1, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> Franky, teach me how to use a gif avatar



...use? the same you use any other one... you save and upload it...


----------



## -18 (May 1, 2008)

Franky said:


> ...use? the same you use any other one... you save and upload it...



it's not moving


----------



## KamiKazi (May 1, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> it's not moving


it's because you're not a senior member. the forum resizes the file and that stops the animation


----------



## -18 (May 1, 2008)

oh I see, then what's the right size?

125x125 is the size of my other and current avatars


----------



## Shirozaki (May 2, 2008)

Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part three}
*Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.








Raiden said:


> *reserves*
> 
> It wouldn't be fair to use them since I haven't repped you. It's the limit's fault


Okay. 



東山Kazumi said:


> I'll take this one ^^


Sure~



|B| said:


> *Shirozaki*
> 
> I'll be using this avatar. Thanks.


No prob ^^


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

Shiro, you've change your policy?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 2, 2008)

Giving out my Grimmjow set. First one to take it, you're lucky. 
*Rep and Credit if you use it.*







Starbucks said:


> Shiro, you've change your policy?


Apparently, I have.


----------



## Hisagi (May 2, 2008)

few icons
*Rep & Cred please*





(don't ask about the UlquiMatsu one. first "expiriment" on photoshop)


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out my Grimmjow set. First one to take it, you're lucky.
> *Rep and Credit if you use it.*
> 
> 
> ...



I know why


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

Edit: Sorry, Heeros...


giving this away...


----------



## Innocence (May 2, 2008)

Damn, sorry Vervex.
I forgot to write down that Heero made the Gifs.
Sorry, sorry, sorry.

And thanks for making me go down a few bars.


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

he got banned


----------



## vervex (May 2, 2008)

Innocence said:


> Damn, sorry Vervex.
> I forgot to write down that Heero made the Gifs.
> Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> And thanks for making me go down a few bars.



I know that Heero made them - you just cannot take gifs from someone else and give them  Heard about copyrights or thought that he made them himself? It's his decision to give them or not, not yours.


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

he even got a rep cut


----------



## vervex (May 2, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> he even got a rep cut



Nah just a neg.

Anyway, no more spam please.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 3, 2008)

Lol vervex is badass like whoa. 

Giving away some avatars again~
*Rep and Credit if taking.*




Credits
_Naruko_ coloring by vervex
*Pein and Deidara* coloring by StupidFatHobbit


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 3, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part two}
> *Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.


takes


Shirozaki said:


> Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part three}
> *Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.
> 
> 
> ...


takes
thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 3, 2008)

Credit + rep for each one you take guys 



















​


----------



## Heroin (May 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit + rep for each one you take guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I use it? I'll rep and credit of course!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 3, 2008)

Sexy Pervert said:


> May I use it? I'll rep and credit of course!



sure, go on


----------



## Beowulf (May 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit + rep for each one you take guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take these


----------



## murasex (May 3, 2008)

^ I wanted that one. Crap, I'm slow.


----------



## Beowulf (May 3, 2008)

Sowwy, about that


----------



## murasex (May 3, 2008)

It's alright. It looks better on you anyway. Plus, you don't change sets every other day like me. xDDD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 3, 2008)

murasex said:


> ^ I wanted that one. Crap, I'm slow.



Itoshiki Muramura  



Sikh Assassin said:


> Sowwy, about that



sure, don't forget the credit :3


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part three}
> *Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.



Once again I'm in your debt  Just pm me if I have taken a long time to rep you (I just did so I can't right now).


Giveaway(Rep Needed):


----------



## Cair (May 4, 2008)

mari said:


> random crappy gfx. credit if taking any.



May I still take this? I would have gotten it before but I got uber grounded. 

Rep 'n Cred, of course.


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2008)

four senior size Final Fantasy icons 
*rep & credit if taking*


----------



## Curry (May 4, 2008)

*rep + credit*


















​


----------



## Curry (May 4, 2008)

*rep + credit*
















​


----------



## Curry (May 4, 2008)

*rep + credit*
















​


----------



## Curry (May 4, 2008)

*rep + credit*










​


----------



## Kiba (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out my Grimmjow set. First one to take it, you're lucky.
> *Rep and Credit if you use it.*




lucky indeed  steals rep plus cred Shirozaki i need to spread rep again to rep you again when i do i will rep you xd


 takes rep now cred when use


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

Very impressed by your stuff Curry.


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 4, 2008)

I'll be taking this one. 

Reps.


----------



## Ryuk (May 4, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> few icons
> *Rep & Cred please*
> 
> 
> ...



i will take the ichigo one.


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2008)

dropping off a set I made and decided not to use

*Rep & Cred if you take *

 or 
(sig looks better aligned right)


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit + rep for each one you take guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Will rep and credit!!!  Do you have a sig for this?


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

The FF Chicks were request. 

*Rep & Credit if used*


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> The FF Chicks were request.
> 
> *Rep & Credit if used*



 Will use and credit!!!


----------



## mari (May 5, 2008)

came out shitty but ehh.


----------



## Suzie (May 5, 2008)

*Nabari no Ou:*



*Katekyo Hitman REBORN! (Gokudera Hayato):*



*Cred+Rep if used*


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

Kuro, your first and last images are invalid. giving me a red x


/edit
nvm i had to refresh the page a few dozen times first


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> four senior size Final Fantasy icons
> *rep & credit if taking*



i'll be using the cloud

+reps nd credit


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

Looks like the transparency is gone from it cause its a Senior avatar sorry
---
a batch of Vincent Icons by request (god damn you gotta live the FF fans)
Senior size

*Rep and Credit if used*


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Looks like the transparency is gone from it cause its a Senior avatar sorry
> ---
> a batch of Vincent Icons by request (god damn you gotta live the FF fans)
> Senior size
> ...



awesome vincent i'll use the top right one, i'll rep you once spread around a bit


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

alrighty then since hao asakura is using the vincent Icon that means the Cloud icon is back up for grabs

/edit

*Rep & credit if used*


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 5, 2008)

Sorry for the crappiness... Just wanted to try out a Simca one... ><"


Crediting is lovely... ><"


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

*Put to shame.* What C4D's did you use? Respond over PM plz


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> alrighty then since hao asakura is using the vincent Icon that means the Cloud icon is back up for grabs
> 
> /edit
> 
> *Rep & credit if used*



:amazed:amazed
*grabs set and runs*
:amazed:amazed


*edit*
hisagi, ill rep you tomorrow, tried tonight...had to spread rep first..so i did...now iv gone over my limit ._. *fails*


----------



## Usagi (May 5, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*



Taking and crediting!


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> *Nabari no Ou:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll probably use this when I wear out my Reno set. (if someone hasnt already taken this by then) reps to you now anyway


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> OMG! Will rep and credit!!! Do you have a sig for this?



Sure, take it 
I don't have a sig made for that, sorry :/
*
Credit + rep for each one you take guys *




















​


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure, take it
> I don't have a sig made for that, sorry :/
> *
> Credit + rep for each one you take guys *



Alright!  Will change icon naow... Will credit and rep.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 5, 2008)

Looks great on you Hinamori :3

also, unmatching sets FTW


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure, take it
> I don't have a sig made for that, sorry :/
> *
> Credit + rep for each one you take guys *
> ...


Nice. Green colors FTW 
BTW how did you get the side trans like that? I must know


----------



## Chayanne (May 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



I'm a going to take this one, +rep'ed ya


----------



## Yosha (May 5, 2008)

mari said:


> came out shitty but ehh.


mine


----------



## Heero (May 5, 2008)

lol some random shapes




rep, credit would be nice too


----------



## Hana (May 5, 2008)

*Credit and rep if you use them.*


----------



## Yosha (May 5, 2008)

Old stuff. I like reps


----------



## Ryuk (May 5, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Old stuff. I like reps




I'll take the L one as a profile pic.


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 5, 2008)

Heero said:


> lol some random shapes
> 
> 
> 
> rep, credit would be nice too



Will credit when used!!!  Repping naow.


----------



## Totitos (May 5, 2008)

Hana said:


> *Credit and rep if you use them.*



I'm taking this one.


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

*Just Rep*


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

Curry said:


> ​





Curry said:


> ​


Taking these! 

Will use teh SasuNaruSasu one when I find a matching avatar. 

Using the others now, and using the avatar since Kiba isn't using it yet. Will take it off when he does.


----------



## Ryuk (May 6, 2008)

Franky said:


> *Just Rep*



I'll take the luffy one.


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I'll take the luffy one.



Ok... go ahead


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 6, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Old stuff. I like reps



I dont know how you got it, but i made that last avatar and who gives you the rgiht to be giving out my stuff ??


----------



## Usagi (May 6, 2008)

Nothing special, I just got bored and went through my picture collection.

*Spoiler*: _Random_ 








cred+rep plz <3


----------



## Candy (May 6, 2008)

Franky said:


> *Just Rep*




i call sanji


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> i call sanji



re-sized


be happy



Usagi said:


> Nothing special, I just got bored and went through my picture collection.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Random_
> 
> ...



I want the GIF


----------



## Usagi (May 6, 2008)

Franky said:


> I want the GIF



Make sure to credit and rep when you do then.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (May 7, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Old stuff. I like reps



I call the first Naruto one! <3


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

Usagi said:


> Make sure to credit and rep when you do then.



but of course


----------



## Hisagi (May 7, 2008)

*Rep & cred if you use!*

I must say, this place needs more bleach gfx

two one regular & two senior size avatars







(without background)


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I must say, this place needs more bleach gfx
> 
> two regular & two senior size avatars


OMG! Grabbing itttt!!! X3 Any sig? :3? Will rep.


----------



## Hisagi (May 7, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> OMG! Grabbing itttt!!! X3 Any sig? :3? Will rep.



your fast. i put up about this icon on the other thread. I'll make you one now 
EDIT-
i'll use a different image if you want


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 7, 2008)

Arigatou!!!  Repping naow.  will credit too! ^^


----------



## Hisagi (May 7, 2008)

*Remember Rep & Credit*

first image moved to this batch for the bleach beat collection

regular & senior
PS sorry about the chip on the Ichigo/Zangetsu CD, bad quality image D:


----------



## Obito (May 7, 2008)

*My Giveaways: Credit + Rep me --- First come first serve - PM to claim it:*

(Do not use anything here unless you've claimed it. Only claim one thing per week. I still may use some of these avatars)


*Signatures:*

The New Age


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

Konoha's Yellow Flash said:


> *My Giveaways: Credit + Rep me --- First come first serve - PM to claim it:*
> 
> (Do not use anything here unless you've claimed it. Only claim one thing per week. *I still may use some of these avatars*)
> 
> ...



... you can't use them if you give them away...


----------



## Yosha (May 7, 2008)

Yuurei said:


> I dont know how you got it, but i made that last avatar and who gives you the rgiht to be giving out my stuff ??


It was made for me by you. I never asked for credit...just rep but you can contact the person wearing it and tell them to credit you.


----------



## Heero (May 7, 2008)

Masanari said:


> It was made for me by you. I never asked for credit...just rep but you can contact the person wearing it and tell them to credit you.


still doesnt give you the right to give it away without asking permission from Yurrei


----------



## Yosha (May 7, 2008)

Sorry, most graphics that I have given back have been alright with many of the artist. I did not think that it was going to be something blown out of proportion.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure, take it
> I don't have a sig made for that, sorry :/
> *
> Credit + rep for each one you take guys *
> ...



Can I get these two? Will rep and cred. 

You're amazing at this btw.

Also out of curiosity, what are the names of the characters in the avy and sig? And which series are they from?


----------



## Innocence (May 7, 2008)

*All made by me, Rep & Cred*
And i apologize to Heero for trying to giveaway his Gifs.


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_


----------



## Hisagi (May 7, 2008)

Franky said:


> ... you can't use them if you give them away...



I think he means he will use the avatars everyone else made :S


----------



## Siren (May 7, 2008)

I've got a couple really old ones, they're not much to look at but here they are.

*-Rep please; Cred is optional-*



*Spoiler*: __ 










​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 8, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get these two? Will rep and cred.
> 
> You're amazing at this btw.
> 
> Also out of curiosity, what are the names of the characters in the avy and sig? And which series are they from?



No idea sincerely 

they're just random pics i found and liked :3

And thanks <3


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2008)

Found some low quality screenshots of Macross Frontier so I just had to try to see how well I could do with it and here it is:

for macross frontier / renka lee fans - text can be replaced/removed.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 9, 2008)

@Mint: May I take the Hikari av and the first sig?


----------



## chauronity (May 10, 2008)

few naruto ch.399 icons, free to take.


----------



## Siren (May 10, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> @Mint: May I take the Hikari av and the first sig?


Sure, go right ahead.


----------



## Koppachino (May 10, 2008)

May I have this one please? And if possible, could you resize it to 125x125? Thanks.


----------



## chauronity (May 10, 2008)

@K:

Sure, ofcourse


----------



## Koppachino (May 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot!

-------

Here are 2 old ones I can give away for now.


----------



## Kamina (May 10, 2008)

chauronity said:


> few naruto ch.399 icons, free to take.



Mine please.


----------



## milkshakes (May 10, 2008)

chauronity said:


> few naruto ch.399 icons, free to take.



chauronity chan i cant see the other two icons that u posted is it possible for u to rehost?


----------



## Masurao (May 10, 2008)

Innocence said:


> *All made by me, Rep & Cred*
> And i apologize to Heero for trying to giveaway his Gifs.



I'll be taking this one for my profile ava! Reps and Cred will be given.


----------



## milkshakes (May 10, 2008)

nvm chauronity chan i got it may i take nine tailed fox ava thx


----------



## Un-Chan (May 11, 2008)

Thanks. 

*reps*


----------



## Rori (May 11, 2008)

Taking this one, cheers. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 11, 2008)

Ill take the Suzu one, thanks


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

Taking lelouch


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2008)

*Rep, credit and re-host plz<333*

These are a few of the stuff I made for myself and willing to part with ;p


*some avas:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yondy<3333


Renji <3333









*some sigs:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2008)

*Rep, credit and re-host plz<333*

*more sigs:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2008)

^Taking the Yondaime avy and Naruto sig. Hope that's okay


----------



## Saito (May 12, 2008)

Rori said:


> Taking this one, cheers.
> 
> Will rep and cred.





DancingDragon said:


> Ill take the Suzu one, thanks





Franky said:


> Taking lelouch


OH SHI-

Sure guys


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *more sigs:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I take Luffy and Eureka

Edit:


or without text


----------



## Adachi (May 13, 2008)

*Reps please if you use any of them. *


----------



## Adachi (May 13, 2008)

*Again, reps please.*


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

Simon said:


> *Again, reps please.*



using as profile picture


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

Rep & cred plz
(the 125x125 gif can only be used by Senior avatars, sorry. its over the 100KB limit for regular members)


----------



## Usagi (May 13, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *more sigs:*
> *Spoiler*: __



Grabbing Yachiru <33


----------



## Sasuke (May 13, 2008)

Bunch of avatars mainly Naruto, if you take one just rep me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasuke (May 13, 2008)

More;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (May 13, 2008)

Simon said:


> *Reps please if you use any of them. *



*steals   *


----------



## Franky (May 13, 2008)

Simon said:


> *Reps please if you use any of them. *





Simon said:


> *Again, reps please.*



Hah! Minez now!


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 14, 2008)

*GRABS THIS* *0* Will credit when used. X3 Do you have a matching sig?  Repping naow. X3


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Franky said:


> Hah! Minez now!



you claim alot of stuff you never use =/


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

*Rep & Credit if used*

*Spoiler*: _Ichimaru Gin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Inoue Orihime_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kurosaki Ichigo_ 











*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki Hichigo_


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 14, 2008)

Ano...
A TifaxCloud GIF... Crediting would be nice... ^^

*Spoiler*: __ 








Please do inform if it's too big...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Bunch of avatars mainly Naruto, if you take one just rep me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



takes the narukabu one


----------



## Rori (May 14, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> Ano...
> A TifaxCloud GIF... Crediting would be nice... ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Clo/Ti ava gif is 434kb, max ava size we can upload (senior members) is 341kb.

Nice set, tho. <3


----------



## Blink (May 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> More;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Takes! +Reps!


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

*Rep & Credit if used *

*Spoiler*: _Neliel_


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 15, 2008)

Rori said:


> Clo/Ti ava gif is 434kb, max ava size we can upload (senior members) is 341kb.
> 
> Nice set, tho. <3



Oh I see! I shall edit it in this post later on. ><"


----------



## Raiden (May 15, 2008)

Rep if your want to take this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzie (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Death the Kid_ 



*- 1 Avatar
- 2 Signatures*








*Rep+Cred*


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Death the Kid_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definantly taking. might play with the colors abit the future.


----------



## chauronity (May 16, 2008)

ch 400 icons:


----------



## Yosha (May 16, 2008)

I am taking the sandaime one, chauron.


----------



## chauronity (May 16, 2008)

It's yours.

Remember to save it, since i dont have those @ my hdd anymore.


----------



## Atmosphere (May 16, 2008)

chauronity said:


> ch 400 icons:


I want this one :amazed


----------



## milkshakes (May 17, 2008)

taking the ichigo and the narusasu ava kthxbai


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

I think my Orihime, Ichigo & Shirosaki sets go overlooked on the previous page


----------



## Yosha (May 17, 2008)

chauronity said:


> It's yours.
> 
> Remember to save it, since i dont have those*@ my hdd anymore.


It is back up for grabs. I noticed that says "shinobi no megami" which makes no since, because sandaime is not a girl lol


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

not taking but reps for that


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2008)

omygod, taking with credit. *u*

Well, I'll EVENTUALLY use&credit. XD;;


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 18, 2008)

Credit if you take!

Sigs:

*Spoiler*: __ 















Avatars:


----------



## Heero (May 18, 2008)

Credit, rep is nice also


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Bunch of avatars mainly Naruto, if you take one just rep me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the Shodai and Jiraya one, cant seem to rep you, i will when i can.


----------



## Heero (May 19, 2008)




----------



## PlayStation (May 20, 2008)

-*Claimed by Hisagi*


;

*R*a*ep*


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

geez, since the person i made this for decided he disliked it. im giving it away

reps please




Takumi i'm claiming the first Yoruichi avi for a friend


----------



## PlayStation (May 20, 2008)

Sure!Rep me plox


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Sure!Rep me plox



already haz


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2008)

Simon said:


> *Reps please if you use any of them. *



Have to spread but I will most definitely rep you


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 20, 2008)

Takumi said:


> -*Claimed by Hisagi*
> 
> 
> ;
> ...


May I have the first Soi Fon one?


----------



## Overhaul (May 20, 2008)

Takumi said:


> *R*a*ep*


Mine!


----------



## milkshakes (May 20, 2008)

Takumi said:


> -*Claimed by Hisagi*
> 
> 
> ;
> ...



SECOND ONE!!!


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 20, 2008)

​


----------



## PlayStation (May 21, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> May I have the first Soi Fon one?





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> SECOND ONE!!!





Revy said:


> Mine!



Shure gaizz 

 ; 

 ; 

 ;


*
R*a*ep*


----------



## Ina (May 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Heero (May 21, 2008)




----------



## StupidFatHobbit (May 21, 2008)

Claim


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure, take it
> I don't have a sig made for that, sorry :/
> *
> Credit + rep for each one you take guys *
> ...



Taking this one


----------



## PlayStation (May 22, 2008)

Soul Eater anyone? 

 ; 

 ; 

 ; 

*R*a*ep*


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Soul Eater anyone?
> 
> ;
> 
> ...



they is mine now!


----------



## murasex (May 22, 2008)

*Credit me and do notify me you have taken one. *


 ; 
 ; 
 ; 
 ; 
 ;


----------



## Yosha (May 22, 2008)

bottom right is mine


----------



## Hisagi (May 23, 2008)

//  // 

rep/cred if taken


----------



## Crayons (May 23, 2008)

I'm bad in using vectors, so I was practicing.

Cred+rehost if taken. Rep is optional, but appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 23, 2008)

Crayons said:


> I'm bad in using vectors, so I was practicing.
> 
> Cred+rehost if taken. Rep is optional, but appreciated.
> 
> ...



Great work. I will be taking this set. Cred and Rep.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> //  //
> 
> rep/cred if taken



i will be taking the blair one


----------



## E (May 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Rep & Credit if used*



took this one


----------



## Ryuk (May 23, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Soul Eater anyone?
> 
> ;
> 
> *R*a*ep*


I'll take this one.


----------



## PlayStation (May 24, 2008)

Older set


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep + Credit


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

*Always Rep & Credit*


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ari (May 24, 2008)

*rep + credit*


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Always Rep & Credit*



I'm taking these


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

I'd prefer you'd only take one sig and avatar apiece but okay


----------



## AnimeGirlPan (May 24, 2008)

rep and credit 

*also this is a very old one i made so giving it away*


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2008)

Can i take this one?


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2008)

Paine said:


> *rep + credit*



I'll take this one.


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

Vae said:


> Can i take this one?



Since Franky takes everything and never uses it half  the time, go ahead


----------



## Siren (May 26, 2008)

Just simple transparent sets of Naruto and Sasuke.  Rep + Cred please if used.


----------



## murasex (May 27, 2008)

*Credit me and do notify me you have taken one.*




----




----


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2008)

*credit + rep*



​
​​


​


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2008)

Arachne from Soul Eater 
crappy color by me of course (i did some shading this time, go me)


*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_


----------



## BloodReaper (May 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Arachne from Soul Eater
> crappy color by me of course (i did some shading this time, go me)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_



*Crappy? Dude, looks good to me. I love the work on the eye.*


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Since Franky takes everything and never uses it half  the time, go ahead



.........


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2008)

Franky said:


> .........



Well you never use anything half the time 
nothing personal


----------



## milkshakes (May 28, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*



can i take the first one thx


----------



## Noopytisk (May 28, 2008)

I just made this Andy Warhol-style Akatsuki desktop using basic color distortion and copying/pasting. I've had the original pic (top right) for a while and I don't remember where I found it, but it is not my own work.


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

its out of proportion. its 800x651


----------



## Crayons (May 28, 2008)

Another Ichigo set I made last night. Looks like I'm getting back to ava/sig making 

Cred+rehost please. Rep is optional but appreciated. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

if i take that will you chase me? >_>


----------



## Crayons (May 28, 2008)

1. Are you shota?
2. Are you a cute shota?
3. Can you give me a picture?

If you answered yes to all of those questions then yes, I'll chase you.


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

I can't answer any of that, sensei, I'm stuck on question one

whats a shota?  dont give me detention for not knowing! I was absent that day


lul


----------



## Red Sands (May 28, 2008)

my first giveaway...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamina (May 28, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me and do notify me you have taken one.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take these.


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

I have a matching 125x150 avatar to go with it (125 across and 150 down.)


----------



## Ryuk (May 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Always Rep & Credit*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



steals the black star set
EDIT: Avatar is too big


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

*Credit + Rep is all I ask*

sorry about the avatar, Ryuk 

poisoned love for the ladies



*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki/Kurosaki_ 



yes it says poisoned hell, you want it to say Poisoned love or some other shit, let me know and I'll change it for you


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 29, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*


i will be taking theres


----------



## Siren (May 30, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit me.*



Taking, if you don't mind


----------



## Un-Chan (May 30, 2008)

May I take this, Mura-San? <333


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

Aizen & Gin from the latest chapter X3 


*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_


----------



## murasex (May 30, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> May I take this, Mura-San? <333



Of course! Just remembered to credit me in your sig.


----------



## Kuro (May 30, 2008)

Some transparency 

*Spoiler*: _Asuka_ 









*Spoiler*: _Asuka&Rei_ 








Just credit please ^^


----------



## Un-Chan (May 31, 2008)

Thanks, Mura-san!


----------



## Cloud (May 31, 2008)

Keepin it simple:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep please. 

Much thanks


----------



## DannyG (Jun 1, 2008)

​
Agito, set pm me if you want them.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

*Rep + Credit please*


*Spoiler*: _akatsuki_ 










*Spoiler*: _senna (bleach:memories of nobody)_


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 2, 2008)

cred+rep


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 2, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Keepin it simple:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



do you have an avi with this?


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jun 2, 2008)

chauronity said:


> few naruto ch.399 icons, free to take.



Claiming the bottom Madara one...it's old stuff but the person who originally claimed it is no longer wearing it.


----------



## Ina (Jun 4, 2008)

sexy XD

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Volke (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll take this set 




Cred and rep of course


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2008)

Ina said:


> sexy XD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 sexy. must take!! rep when i can


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2008)

^sure.


Volke said:


> I'll take this set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 














random sets. if you decide to take anything just cred and rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2008)

Love your set Kami


----------



## Siren (Jun 5, 2008)

Made this a while ago bbut didn't use it because it didn't turn out as I had hoped.  Rep + Cred.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 5, 2008)

Just some quick cropping, but here.


----------



## Ari (Jun 5, 2008)

*rep+credit*


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 5, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking this 

will credit and rep


----------



## Siren (Jun 5, 2008)

Paine said:


> *rep+credit*



Taking Will rep+cred


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 5, 2008)

Paine said:


> *rep+credit*



I will be taking this one


----------



## murasex (Jun 6, 2008)

*Please notify me you have taken one. And do credit me in your sig. *





----


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 6, 2008)

cred/rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

*Credit + Rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2008)

_Posting again those which haven't been taken + some new ones soon :3_





















_credit and rep for each one you take _​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2008)

_*For my uchiha tards <33*_





















_*again, credit and rep for each one you take <3*_​


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> _*For my uchiha tards <33*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm taking these. Thanks Yuki! I'll rep and cred you as soon as I can.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> _*For my uchiha tards <33*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yoink, taken


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 7, 2008)

sure, take as many as you want, as long as you use it 

pek


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

ah but i am using them


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 7, 2008)

i was bored this morning and i made these i know they stink but i am new at these kinds of sigs


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using these on another forum but creding you anyway (reps)


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2008)

*Be sure to credit me in your sig if you take this one.
Also save.*


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 9, 2008)

Well since Hisagi is planning on using this in another forum, I'll use it here.

*reps*


----------



## Ari (Jun 9, 2008)

credit + rep



reposting these:


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 10, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Be sure to credit me in your sig if you take this one.
> Also save.*



Using these! credit and rep given


----------



## murasex (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure, please do. <3


----------



## Ari (Jun 10, 2008)

*credit + rep*


----------



## murasex (Jun 10, 2008)

*Be sure to credit me in your sig if you take this one.
Also save.*


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 10, 2008)

Paine said:


> credit + rep



you have a matching sig pic for this ?


----------



## Newton (Jun 10, 2008)

Threw this together 



Feel free to criticize


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 10, 2008)

cool sig  really nice blending


----------



## Zeig (Jun 10, 2008)

Hana said:


> *Credit and rep if you use them.*



I'll take this one if not taken already. Reped you just incase. :]


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

*Cred + rep*


















​


----------



## Hana (Jun 11, 2008)

*REP IF YOU USE THEM!*
Credit would just be nice.


----------



## Ari (Jun 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> you have a matching sig pic for this ?



No, I don't.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

Paine said:


> No, I don't.



Okay no big deal  I'll use it once i've worn this one out


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 11, 2008)

Hana said:


> *REP IF YOU USE THEM!*


I will take these


----------



## Siren (Jun 11, 2008)

Paine said:


> *credit + rep*




Take  

Will credit and repx3


*Sorry Paine, I gotta spread before repping you xP I'll rep you as soon as I can*


----------



## Ari (Jun 12, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 12, 2008)

I took a set KY.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 12, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I took a set KY.



sure, it's ok 

but please write my name properly :/

i'm not the only yuki on nf i suppose


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay                   .


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 13, 2008)

a few random avas
cred+rep+rehost


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 13, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> a few random avas
> cred+rep+rehost



taking this one. but you might want to scalle them down soem. they're 157x157. the limit is 150x150


and its an avatar. you dont rehost them. you save them


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 13, 2008)

eek lmao,


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 13, 2008)

os_49 said:


> a few random avas
> cred+rep+rehost



Steals                  .


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 13, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> a few random avas
> cred+rep+rehost



Can I get the Itachi one


----------



## murasex (Jun 13, 2008)

*Be sure to save. 
And credit me in your sig.*





----





----


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 13, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Be sure to save.
> And credit me in your sig.*
> 
> 
> ...




taking the last set


----------



## Kamina (Jun 15, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> taking the last set



Could i have it since u aint using it please?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 15, 2008)

*credit+rep*

Some cute girls avas

--

--

--


----------



## Siren (Jun 15, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Some cute girls avas




Taking.  Will use and cred once I'm done with my current one


EDIT: Gotta spread some rep xD


----------



## Heero (Jun 16, 2008)

cred plox


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 17, 2008)

^ I'll take the avvy :3

Some chibi Krory from DGM, please cred if you use him


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 17, 2008)

*REP+CREDIT*


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> _*For my uchiha tards <33*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these >:3  I'll rep ASAP


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 18, 2008)

This is a set of HG, for the bold and smexy. pek Are you up to it? 





Please save.

Cred


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2008)

Heero said:


> cred plox



taking both.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> This is a set of HG, for the bold and smexy. pek Are you up to it?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ah SHIT for the sake of being evil I'm so taking this


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 19, 2008)

me too


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 19, 2008)

Crappy sig. :3


----------



## Muhkuh (Jun 19, 2008)

Another crappy sig ;>


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> *REP+CREDIT*


can I get the popeye one


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 19, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> *REP+CREDIT*



Since KuronoX54 is using the popeye one on here can I use it on another forum? I'll cred you on there.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah sure guys

just rep and credit


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 19, 2008)

Can't rep now, need to spread. I'll rep you when I get my power back.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 20, 2008)

My final giveaways, kthx.
Cleaned out my photobucket. :3

NO REP REQUIRED. JUST CRED.



cred2ununhexium



cred2mura



cred2fraj


cred2the gif shop


cred2pearl_master



cred2kamishiro yuki


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 20, 2008)

cred2crayons


cred2sig shop


cred2the gif shop



cred2ununhexium


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> Rep Please, Cred is appreciated but not needed



taking the 5th one



and the current aba that i have will use on another forum and will cred + rep if u want ill link u to the site and prove i have done my job


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 20, 2008)

May I take these for use later on?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 21, 2008)

Moar 





The last one and first one I didn't make. I just found them 8D Use them if you want <3


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 22, 2008)

*REP + CREDIT*


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 22, 2008)

May I have this?


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 22, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> *REP + CREDIT*



taking it


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 22, 2008)

rep plus credit


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks 

Repping now


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> *REP + CREDIT*



Can I have this one??


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 22, 2008)

sure

just rep and credit


----------



## Heero (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Soul eater(manga spoilers)_


----------



## E (Jun 22, 2008)

^^^

taking the ichigo ava, and the bankai sig


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2008)

Just credit (Rep optional) no need to re-upload


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 22, 2008)

@Hisagi: LOL 8D


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2008)

so i hurd u liek it unhex


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 22, 2008)

yus I do 

*puts on myspace*


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2008)

myspace? you aren't goth/punk/cheerleader/jock/ or any of the above are you?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 22, 2008)

Not really. xD

I just use it as an easier way to keep in contact with my friends.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 22, 2008)

*CREDIT               ^*


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 22, 2008)

Here some give aways reps and credits.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yuor naruto Looks funny


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2008)

Saito, taking the Kamina avy.

Will rep as soon as I can


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 22, 2008)

@Raptor: Oh, sorry about that.  I'll do it now. <3


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 22, 2008)

lol naruto looks cute to here's another one.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 23, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> @Raptor: Oh, sorry about that.  I'll do it now. <3



no problem


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soul eater(manga spoilers)_



*GRABS* Will rep and credit! 
erm... Could you re-size it to 125x125, if it is not too much trouble? ><"
Thanks.


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2008)

Random stuffz:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hana (Jun 23, 2008)

*Rep is required. Credit is appreciated.*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 23, 2008)

Hana said:


> *Rep is required. Credit is appreciated.*





I will be taking may I also have the pic of this?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2008)

Credit is a *must* rep is appreciated


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Hana said:


>



taking this Hana


----------



## Ari (Jun 25, 2008)

*cred + rep*


----------



## Kamina (Jun 27, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soul eater(manga spoilers)_



Taking Soul Eater Signature.


----------



## E (Jun 27, 2008)

Ari said:


> *cred + rep*



mine..will rep when i actually use it


----------



## Ari (Jun 28, 2008)

*credit + rep*


----------



## E (Jun 28, 2008)

i feel bad just giving out my creations, but o well 

*rep & credit*





will resize if necessary


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 29, 2008)

May I steal?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 29, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Moar
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



takes naruto 1


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 29, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2008)

Rummaging through some older stuff and found these, and I don't want them


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 30, 2008)

Franky said:


> Rummaging through some older stuff and found these, and I don't want them


*drives by in a beat up red car, hijacks, and speeds away* 

I'll save + rehost & cred + rep when I use.


----------



## E (Jun 30, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> May I steal?



yes, you may


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soul eater(manga spoilers)_



Since E is no longer using the Ichigo avy, I will take it for now.  Credit and Rep will be given.


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *drives by in a beat up red car, hijacks, and speeds away*
> 
> I'll save + rehost & cred + rep when I use.



sure, go ahead


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 30, 2008)

Here are some of my older avys.





Credit.


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 30, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Here are some of my older avys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking both


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 30, 2008)

@E: thanks.  Cred+Rep.


----------



## Franky (Jul 1, 2008)

Rep & Cred


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

@Saito: Took an avy. Reped.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 1, 2008)

More avys.







Cred


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Franky I took the Soul Eater avy and the Luffy sig, cred, but 24 hour limit. Remind me to rep you.


----------



## Franky (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, I'm probably going to forget
oh well, just remember cred


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

I did Cred               .


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Code Geass, Soul Eater, and Gurren Lagann senoir ava's. Rep and Cred.


----------



## Heero (Jul 2, 2008)

credit would be nice


----------



## E (Jul 2, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit would be nice



*so* taking this....wont be using yet, but i'll rep ya now


----------



## Heero (Jul 2, 2008)

credit and rep plox, also no need to rehost


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

*CREDIT wanted REP optional*

my sources tell me the DN anime has reached the final episode this upcoming saturday in english. smart people like me read hte manga last summer 

anyway i'm surprised the death note fanbase hasn't attacked. oh well here are some senior avatars (mainly Light)


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> my sources tell me the DN anime has reached the final episode this upcoming saturday in english. smart people like me read hte manga last summer
> 
> anyway i'm surprised the death note fanbase hasn't attacked. oh well here are some senior avatars (mainly Light)



Taking the last one for later use


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 3, 2008)

I made these a while ago, too bad I cant make any more since im too busy.













If anyone wants these, just ask/pm me.^^ But give credit k?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

Vergie♥ said:


> I made these a while ago, too bad I cant make any more since im too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking Near, Cloud and Mello


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Taking Near, Cloud and Mello



O.O
That was fast! 
Ok^^ Just remember to give credit


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

of course 


and yes it was fast - real fans lurk and take dibs on the best first  (and i had left the window open on accident)


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> of course
> 
> 
> and yes it was fast - real fans lurk and take dibs on the best first  (and i had left the window open on accident)



lol 
You can take the shoop da whoop like you said when you +rep me.^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

Vergie♥ said:


> lol
> You can take the shoop da whoop like you said when you +rep me.^^



awesome thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Jul 3, 2008)

Taking


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

just rep and cred


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> awesome thanks



ur welcome^^
*EDIT:*
*More of my sig giveaways-*




















Just give credit and if you want you can rep+, but Im not sure if any of them are the same ones as the last giveaways.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I made this for Gin Day  in June and never submitted it 

I might as well give it away then. I *demand* rep & credit cause this set was special (first good set i ever made pek)



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2008)

Vergie♥ said:


> I made these a while ago, too bad I cant make any more since im too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Madara, Sasuke, and the first Sakura signature.



Vergie♥ said:


> ur welcome^^
> *EDIT:*
> *More of my sig giveaways-*
> 
> ...



Taking Tobi, Tsunade, and Sasuke.

I will rep you two more times over the course of several days becuase I took a lot.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 5, 2008)

Two simple avas ( I used screencaps from new episode to make them) 
Rep+ if you take, credit is not required.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 5, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Taking Madara, Sasuke, and the first Sakura signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok^^
Just remember to give credit too


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yeah I made this for Gin Day  in June and never submitted it
> 
> I might as well give it away then. I *demand* rep & credit cause this set was special (first good set i ever made pek)
> 
> ...



Mine                                        .


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 5, 2008)

Rep is needed credit too.


----------



## E (Jul 5, 2008)

rep & credit plox



*Spoiler*: __ 






yes, i love controversial


----------



## Un-Chan (Jul 5, 2008)

^ Hawt.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

E's avy's made me cream 



yeah my friend said i should give this away even though i hate it


----------



## Morganna (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are a few simple avatars:









No need for rep or credit,just don't claim them as yours.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 6, 2008)

E said:


> rep & credit plox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be taking the last one


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 6, 2008)

Bunch of_ Berserk_ avatars, just credit me if you use one.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E (Jul 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep and credit pls*

*one more thing:* one or the other only, one person can't have both. please. thanks.
also, these *must* be used, do not take just to take

sorry if i sound asshole-ish


----------



## parfait (Jul 7, 2008)

*credit/post if taking any.*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2008)

​

*Giving this away :3 Credit and rep for each one you take <3*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2008)

*Credit and rep  <3*


​


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> *Giving this away :3 Credit and rep for each one you take <3*



Taking the Zetsubou one.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Taking the Zetsubou one.



sure dear 


btw, opening the shop soon


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> sure dear
> 
> 
> btw, opening the shop soon



Good. Now I can bother you with more requests.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Good. Now I can bother you with more requests.



you're welcome  <3

Maybe i wanna be bothered sometime


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I hope you like being bothered with rep. 

Here's a little gif for anyone who wants:


Cred/rep etc..


----------



## Asuto (Jul 8, 2008)

jinhee said:


> *credit/post if taking any.*



i'll take these. cred and rep for you


----------



## Heero (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## milkshakes (Jul 8, 2008)

Heero said:


>



TAKING BOTH!!! REP + CRED


----------



## Cero (Jul 8, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> *Giving this away :3 Credit and rep for each one you take <3*



Taking <3!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 8, 2008)

Yuki I"m taking this one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2008)

Sure guys, take it X3X3


Cero, don't forget the credit XD


----------



## Cero (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh yeah my bad


----------



## Kiba (Jul 9, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Credit and rep  <3*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this set xd


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 9, 2008)

|B| to lazy to make his signature, so he steals this. -reps-

Grr, can't rep at the moment, but I will when I can, but now must credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 9, 2008)

|B| said:


> |B| to lazy to make his signature, so he steals this. -reps-
> 
> Grr, can't rep at the moment, but I will when I can, but now must credit.



Sure :3

it looks great on you anyway


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ Hehe, yes it does. 

Free Avatars. Credit ,and rep if your using..


----------



## Cero (Jul 9, 2008)

Taking <3...


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 9, 2008)

Sure, remember to rep me, hoe. 

Right off the gimp. Rep, and credit please..


----------



## Heero (Jul 9, 2008)

credit plox


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 9, 2008)

My latest. Rep, and credit.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 9, 2008)

|B| said:


>



You lie, these are too awesome to be Gimp products 

if only my photoshop was working

Taking both


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 9, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> You lie, these are too awesome to be Gimp products
> 
> if only my photoshop was working
> 
> Taking both



Credit/rep if you use. 

And I do use Gimp. My PS rapes my computer every time I try to open it.. 

Well, at least I'm a pro with Gimp..


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah well my Photoshop needed reactivation and decided to shit itself and claim my serial number doesnt work 


well its still awesome. cred and rep I has done to you


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 9, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yeah well my Photoshop needed reactivation and decided to shit itself and claim my serial number doesnt work
> 
> 
> well its still awesome. cred and rep I has done to you



Eh, that sucks... Oh, I lol'd at that Rep Comment. 

Another one, just simple blending N Shit. (The Signature doesn't fit right in the border. I'm to lazy to fix it) 

​​


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2008)

just something old I found while searching through files... Cred & Rep


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> just something old I found while searching through files... Cred & Rep



I'm taking this, It will match the siggy you gave me.


----------



## Kuran (Jul 10, 2008)

|B| said:


> Sure, remember to rep me, hoe.
> 
> Right off the gimp. Rep, and credit please..



i would rep you, but i'm sealed until 5th of august


----------



## Kuran (Jul 10, 2008)

|B| said:


> Eh, that sucks... Oh, I lol'd at that Rep Comment.
> 
> Another one, just simple blending N Shit. (The Signature doesn't fit right in the border. I'm to lazy to fix it)
> 
> ​​



this one too, i'll get someone to rep you


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit plox



well cliaming set ima use all 3 avas and sig at once


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

Yo Tsuna are you allowed to use avatars people have already claimed  cause I claimed the matt avatar before you



and you can rep someone even if you're sealed, they just cant rep you back


----------



## E (Jul 10, 2008)

two simple sigs, rep and credit would be great


----------



## Heero (Jul 10, 2008)

credit and rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

Light's heartattack

I dont have to put this one in a spoilertag cause TV has already aired the final episode of Deathnote XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 10, 2008)

E said:


> two simple sigs, rep and credit would be great


I will be taking the first one (also do you have an ava to go with it if not thats ok)

edit ~ I will rep you asap when I can


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I'm taking this, It will match the siggy you gave me.



Yay!
go ahead
but, actually, you might want this:


----------



## E (Jul 10, 2008)

basye said:


> I will be taking the first one (also do you have an ava to go with it if not thats ok)
> 
> edit ~ I will rep you asap when I can



here you go


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit and rep



Taking. Reps


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 10, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Light's heartattack
> 
> I dont have to put this one in a spoilertag cause TV has already aired the final episode of Deathnote XD



Mine, for later use.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

no problem. I only wish for cred


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> Yay!
> go ahead
> but, actually, you might want this:



It's too big, can you resize it to 150?150. Plz

@ Hisagi: I will.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 11, 2008)

If it's already claimed don't take it. .


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

there you go ryuk


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 11, 2008)

Franky said:


> there you go ryuk



Thanks.

@Hisagi: I will use it, but I can't use more than 1 set at a time.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 12, 2008)

Just credit, and rep.. 

*Latest*


*Old*


----------



## Cloud (Jul 12, 2008)

CRED AND PM SO i CAN INFORM YOU WHEN TO REP(rep sealed)


----------



## parfait (Jul 12, 2008)

*credit if taking any.*


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2008)

Cloud said:


> CRED AND PM SO i CAN INFORM YOU WHEN TO REP(rep sealed)



taking


----------



## Cloud (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright. Just be sure to cred.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 12, 2008)

You know what to do.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 12, 2008)

|B| said:


> You know what to do.



Your spazmatic fan claims this <333 but i'm out of rape power rep power

I'll be sure to later though



EDIT:

oh, if you have a Mello & L one .... :3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Your spazmatic fan claims this <333 but i'm out of rape power rep power
> 
> I'll be sure to later though
> 
> ...



Just rep me when you can, but at the moment I haven't made any Mello or L avatars lately, but I will sometimes this week.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 12, 2008)

|B| said:


> Just rep me when you can, but at the moment I haven't made any Mello or L avatars lately, but I will sometimes this week.



 I will claims them *potential stalker rapist*  



anyway, good works ^^ and no problem I will


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 13, 2008)

Since I didn't spend my Saturday night, going out. I thought I might as well do some..


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 13, 2008)

Yoruichi, my favorite female character!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2008)

|B| said:


> Since I didn't spend my Saturday night, going out. I thought I might as well do some..



Can I has them all?  I'm planning on making a gif out of them all

Please - yeah I sersiouly  seriously will rep you for each individual one when i can


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 13, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Can I has them all?  I'm planning on making a gif out of them all
> 
> Please - yeah I sersiouly  seriously will rep you for each individual one when i can



Heh, sure.. Go ahead.


----------



## Heero (Jul 13, 2008)

credit plox


----------



## Heero (Jul 13, 2008)

Credit is a must


----------



## E (Jul 13, 2008)

lol, im always lurking, waiting for heero to pop in 

those are awesome, but i've never been a gundam fan lol


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> Credit is a must



Can I have those Heero? X3

I've been thinking of a new set since I've had this one since I finished TTGL. Now I think it's time to update it with my latest fixation, Gundam 00!


----------



## Heero (Jul 13, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Can I have those Heero? X3
> 
> I've been thinking of a new set since I've had this one since I finished TTGL. Now I think it's time to update it with my latest fixation, Gundam 00!


yeah go ahead


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> yeah go ahead



Thanks!

+reps and credited! :3


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello Giveaway section. the usual credit wanted - rep optional


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 14, 2008)

bored. dunno what i was thinking...


*Spoiler*: _avy_ 









*Spoiler*: _v1 sig_ 








*Spoiler*: _v2 sig (too big for forums :P)_


----------



## Asuto (Jul 15, 2008)

|B| said:


> Since I didn't spend my Saturday night, going out. I thought I might as well do some..


can i use these?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it's already been taken by, Hisagi.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 15, 2008)

tho he kinda amde into gif so it really doesnt matter


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

*Giveaway :*


----------



## Ironhide (Jul 15, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> *Giveaway :*



Taking these


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of my avys:







Credit.


----------



## Morganna (Jul 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Tag_ 




With border:

Without:


Just made it and I'm giving it away.Credit only if you want.


----------



## Gameboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Well i never knew there was a giveaway thread, i actually made a thread giving away an Sharingan itachi set i made. I'll post it here then.

The Sig


The Avatar


Give Credits


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2008)

holy crap man.

i'm anti-uchiha but.... man i want that set 


If its unclaimed in like, a week which i doubt it will be, its that awesome then i'll take it then


----------



## Gameboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> holy crap man.
> 
> i'm anti-uchiha but.... man i want that set
> 
> ...



lol, im anti uchiha as well, but most of my stuff are actually uchiha based. 



Heres my Madara Uchiha Set (give credits )


The Avatar




The Sig




lol, whats with your user title, im not dead


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2008)

no, but my very old and very first Gameboy is  remember the Gameboy taht came out before Gameboy Color?  yeah, I owned one. but not anymore  my niece stepped on it. like, stomped


----------



## Gameboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> no, but my very old and very first Gameboy is  remember the Gameboy taht came out before Gameboy Color?  yeah, I owned one. but not anymore  my niece stepped on it. like, stomped





Hisagi said:


> Giving away my Grimmjow set  colored & made it for a friend but he never used it so I'm givin it away
> 
> yes i watercolored it with my DA link >< PM me and I will consider taking it off.
> 
> ...




Thats not true. The old gameboy is the strongest


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh shit man  thats sad. gameboy survives gulf war, but does not survive my two year old niece x.x;;



and thanks  btw did you make your sig pic? I'd like to know how you made your border if you did


----------



## Gameboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Oh shit man  thats sad. gameboy survives gulf war, but does not survive my two year old niece x.x;;
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks  btw did you make your sig pic? I'd like to know how you made your border if you did



I used another program to make the sig. Its picture it Premium 10, they have a tool with it can design borders, i made mine like a golden chain.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2008)

I see  one more question. how do you make your GIFs go forwards then backwards. or is that an Imageready tool? cause i'm working with CS3 extended


----------



## Gameboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I see  one more question. how do you make your GIFs go forwards then backwards. or is that an Imageready tool? cause i'm working with CS3 extended



I use imageready. what i do is i copy all my frames, then i paste them somewhere else, then i right click and click on "reverse" then its all backwards. Then i copy all the backwards frames and paste them after the original frames, so it repeats and looks infinite. Hope i was able to help.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2008)

oh, i dont have imageready so i cant do that 

thansk anyway :3


----------



## Gameboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Another Madara Set, again its anime style like the other one i posted

The Avatar:


The Sig


Just leave credits


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 16, 2008)

guys, don't you think this is not a convo thread?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 16, 2008)

SinsOfaFighter said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tag_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I take this one? I'll rep, and credit of course.


----------



## Morganna (Jul 17, 2008)

Death Note said:


> May I take this one? I'll rep, and credit of course.



Since you're the first one to ask then you may.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! -Rep fuck-


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 18, 2008)

Jajaja!
​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 18, 2008)

Omg, triple post.. 
I don't like her face, so I'm giving it away. 
​
​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

Lulu from FFX <3


----------



## Jimin (Jul 18, 2008)

^Can I get those? Reps.
Reps Death Note for awesome work.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 18, 2008)

​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Can I get those? Reps.
> Reps Death Note for awesome work.



Sure, no problem


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 18, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> Well i never knew there was a giveaway thread, i actually made a thread giving away an Sharingan itachi set i made. I'll post it here then.
> 
> The Sig
> 
> ...



Taking!  I will Cred and rep. 

 It's Gameboy. Lol funny UG shit in your sig.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 18, 2008)

My latest. I probably won't give away any more set's for awhile.​

​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

Death Note said:


> My latest. I probably won't give away any more set's for awhile.​
> 
> ​



Mine <3


shit thats just adding onto this pile of reps I owe you >_O oh well, more reason to stalk you


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

switching sets so I"m giving away my sig that i made 




dont re-host if you can help it, (then you dont have to credit me) but rep please


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 18, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Omg, triple post..
> I don't like her face, so I'm giving it away.
> ​
> ​



Taking this one,thanks.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Mine <3
> 
> 
> shit thats just adding onto this pile of reps I owe you >_O oh well, more reason to stalk you



Sure, go ahead. pek
Just rep me when you can. 

Oh, And your welcome, Takumi.  ​


----------



## plox (Jul 18, 2008)

anyone got any dark knight sets?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

*July 18th: Put a smile on that set*


----------



## Leen (Jul 19, 2008)

Permission is not necessary. Just take as you see fit.

Credits and whatnot are optional.

400x120 sig





combo






150x450 sig (a little big but you can resize on your own)


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 19, 2008)

mine. Jack = win


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> *Giveaway :*



Since the guy who claimed those is not using them, can I please use them instead? Can't rep atm since some guys wants to be funny but in the future i'll rep you. I can atleast cred.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 20, 2008)

Been playing with the dodge and I think I've found my style X3

Must credit - rep appreciated


   ;


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

Final Fantasy giveaways. Rep and cred.

Yuffie:


Cid:


FF versus XIII:


Tifa:


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

More.....Rep and cred.





Yuffie:


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ Omg, I like that Tifa
oh, another signature. ​
​


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 21, 2008)

Death Note said:


> ^^ Omg, I like that Tifa
> oh, another signature. ​
> ​



taking that one


----------



## Kuran (Jul 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yo Tsuna are you allowed to use avatars people have already claimed  cause I claimed the matt avatar before you
> 
> 
> 
> and you can rep someone even if you're sealed, they just cant rep you back



lol noob that's a different seal


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 21, 2008)

Death Note said:


> ^^ Omg, I like that Tifa
> oh, another signature. ​
> ​


Lol at Hisagi deleted comment.

Death Note you do amazing.

Saving just in case RK doesn't use it.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 22, 2008)

Rep, and credit.. Thanks. ​






--
​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

Death Note said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Taking this for a friend, kay?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Taking this for a friend, kay?



Yea, go ahead. You and your friend owes me some Reps. Nah, just kidding. Well you owe me some. ​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Yea, go ahead. You and your friend owes me some Reps. Nah, just kidding. Well you owe me some. ​



In your debt forever aring I?

I forget how many I've given/owe you so I'll just keep repping you eterinally >>;


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 22, 2008)

You know how it goes.​

​


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

Rep + credit would be appreciated.


----------



## Cero (Jul 22, 2008)

Making avatars when im bored ~
(Rep For Each You Take)















EDIT: Got some Ryuk for you folks


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 22, 2008)

taking the sasuke one will use tommorow


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 23, 2008)

Credit, and rep. ​

​


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 23, 2008)

Cero said:


> Making avatars when im bored ~
> (Rep For Each You Take)



Taking this one.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 23, 2008)

Cero said:


> Making avatars when im bored ~
> (Rep For Each You Take)


I haven't seen the stock to this avatar.

Anyways, beautiful. I'm taking this one.

Rep now.

Credit: I'll do it tomorrow when I use it.


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is a classy 125 x 125 (Macross Frontier) Sheryl Nome avatar made by me.



Please + rep and credit.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 23, 2008)

@ Death Note: Taking that Ichigo Sig

@ Cero taking the first Ryuk avy.

I will rep, but I might be out.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jul 24, 2008)

@Cero: May I steal that first avy from you?


----------



## Asuto (Jul 24, 2008)

Death Note said:


> You know how it goes.​[/RIGHT]




taking.
rep + cred for you


----------



## Cero (Jul 24, 2008)

Go ahead


----------



## Heero (Jul 24, 2008)

something simple


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 24, 2008)

That's the sex man, the simplicity approves the stock.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 24, 2008)

*SENIOR MEMBERS*

REP AND CRED IS A MUSSTTTT. >:]











I have another after this. >:]


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 24, 2008)

Clouds getting really good with his rendering ;]


----------



## Cloud (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Hisa. Another: 





Rep & cred.


I have another Yoko set I made but I don't want to give it away.. Damn. I really like it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 24, 2008)

Cloud said:


> REP AND CRED IS A MUSSTTTT. >:]



To be my next set.....


will Credit & rep you tomrrow


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Just getting rid of some more old signatures. Rep + credit is required.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> To be my next set.....
> 
> 
> will Credit & rep you tomrrow



Tomorrow? Fersure. Just don't forget.


----------



## Cero (Jul 25, 2008)

And still there is more boredom ~ Rep & Cred


----------



## Un-Chan (Jul 25, 2008)

must...have...

May I? =D


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 25, 2008)

Cero taking the Naruto avi
Rep and credit


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 25, 2008)

Cero said:


> And still there is more boredom ~ Rep & Cred



Mine 

Will rep after 24 hrs limit and credit.


----------



## Siren (Jul 25, 2008)

Cero said:


> And still there is more boredom ~ Rep & Cred



Taking.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 25, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> must...have...
> 
> May I? =D



Yep .


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 25, 2008)

She's hot.. 
Rep, and credit please.  ​

​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 25, 2008)

Another one. 
You know what to do..

Here is the stock I used, if anyone wanted to know. 

​

​


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 25, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Another one.
> You know what to do..
> 
> Here is the stock I used, if anyone wanted to know.
> ...



Called it.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jul 25, 2008)

Death Note said:


> She's hot..
> Rep, and credit please.  ​
> 
> ​



holy fuck, taking xD will cred and rep!


----------



## Cero (Jul 25, 2008)

Have fun you guys ;D


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 25, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> holy fuck, taking xD will cred and rep!






You better.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 25, 2008)

YOKO SET FOR SENIOR MEMBERSSSSZZZ!!!!!one111. >:]





I guess I'm giving it away.. :/


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 25, 2008)

Yoko gives me Butterflys..  XD​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay for Yoko pek


----------



## Cero (Jul 25, 2008)

Smokin Hot pek


----------



## Cloud (Jul 25, 2008)

Yoko is so damn sexy!!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 25, 2008)

We need to move this to the Yoko FTW section


----------



## Cloud (Jul 25, 2008)

Cred my sig Hisa.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 25, 2008)

I did  I was putting it back up silly


----------



## Cloud (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you for using! :]


----------



## Cero (Jul 25, 2008)

That was fast x,D


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 25, 2008)

Cloud said:


> YOKO SET FOR SENIOR MEMBERSSSSZZZ!!!!!one111. >:]
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nice one,Cloud


----------



## Cloud (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 25, 2008)

So I hear you make good sets.

Let's see... SAMURAI GO


----------



## Cloud (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 25, 2008)

Cloud said:


>


Sweet set man.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 25, 2008)

I ave a better one but I don't want to give it away.


----------



## Kuran (Jul 26, 2008)

Cloud said:


> I ave a better one but I don't want to give it away.



               .


----------



## Cloud (Jul 26, 2008)

cred rep, the usual


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2008)

Two sets that I just made...


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Check out the link in my sig for geass sets. I'll keep posting other sets in here tho.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Cloud you got any set a newb like me can use?


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

What are you looking for?


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Jul 27, 2008)

~Pein~


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 27, 2008)

CuteAzumi said:


> ~Pein~



may i take? ill rep u as soon as i get 50 posts


----------



## Morganna (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate this

Feel free to use,don't claim as you made it.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Empress said:


> may i take? ill rep u as soon as i get 50 posts



Sure  You can have it, i dont need it anymore


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm never going to use this so if anyone wants it, feel free to take it. 

​​


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 27, 2008)

CuteAzumi said:


> Sure  You can have it, i dont need it anymore



sweet thank u so much


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Empress said:


> sweet thank u so much


Ur welcome


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont need this anymore


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Cred + Rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

Cloud post more epic sets damn you


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

rep + cred


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy crap that looks nice Cloud...


I want it but i dont wanna give up my Yoko set yet


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

REP + CRED :]


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm taking that set Cloud.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2008)

​


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I'm taking that set Cloud.



Which one?


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Which one?



The last Gundam one, and maybe the 2nd Hisagi one.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

Hisa fanboy turning Ryuk? 

Ya'll Know What To Do


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> The last Gundam one, and maybe the 2nd Hisagi one.


Gundam then? Ok sure thing. Just Rep and Cred. :]


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

cred/rep plz


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Gundam then? Ok sure thing. Just Rep and Cred. :]



Done and Done.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Cloud said:


> What are you looking for?



Anything with Monster / Death Note / Naruto / Hajime no Ippo or something random ;D.


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Jul 27, 2008)

Ranka Lee set. Rep and Cred.


----------



## E (Jul 27, 2008)

made it for teh lulz, i dont need it lol

rep, cred, rehost, etc.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jul 27, 2008)

@E: 

I will take it.
Then use it after I'm done with this set.
*stares*


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 27, 2008)

Lucky banana. 
Oh, something I did really quick.. ​

​


----------



## iSora (Jul 27, 2008)

CuteAzumi said:


> i dont need this anymore



Looks awsome.

I'll take take it. Credit as soon as I use it(I rotate my sigs every few days) and I'll rep in a few minutes.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

@Hisagi: Cred and rep for my ava please.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2008)

No because i found the same fanart that you used as the signature on Photobucket 

and re cropped it to make an avy from a diff angle.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

The one you had on earlier was mine.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2008)

I know that but i changed it <3 reps to you anyway


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Hatake Ryu said:


> Looks awsome.
> 
> I'll take take it. Credit as soon as I use it(I rotate my sigs every few days) and I'll rep in a few minutes.



Alright... =)


----------



## Asuto (Jul 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> cred/rep plz


taking, + reps and cred for you .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

;D Credit and rep for each one you take ;3



















​


----------



## Cero (Jul 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ;D Credit and rep for each one you take ;3
> 
> 
> ​



Reserving ~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Sure


----------



## Cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

Rep + cred for each. :]


----------



## Volke (Jul 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ;D Credit and rep for each one you take ;3
> 
> 
> 
> [/RIGHT]





Cloud said:


> Rep + cred for each. :]



Claiming these for a friend. I'll make sure he creds you guys. I'll be providing the rep ^_^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

yessu, no problem


----------



## Cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

Sure, no prob bro.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ;D Credit and rep for each one you take ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claiming one and giving the other to a friend, will give rep.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 28, 2008)

I wanted to know if anyone had a Grimmjow avatar that they can giveaway that is not in use right now


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2008)

124x125 avatars


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Claiming one and giving the other to a friend, will give rep.



if he's on the forum, and can offer credit, that's perfect ;3


----------



## Cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

Cred + Rep


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 28, 2008)

He used to be, I'll see if I can drag him back to give rep.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 28, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Cred + Rep



thanks man, can I use the complete theme?


----------



## Cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

The first one? Sure bro. Just cred and rep. :]


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 28, 2008)

Cloud said:


> The first one? Sure bro. Just cred and rep. :]


 
Taking these babe.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

Alright, juat cred and rep babe. :]


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Alright, juat cred and rep babe. :]



Taking the second avy and signature. Thanks a lot Cloud. Oh, check your pm box.....


----------



## Cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

Alright. No prob Raiden. >:]


----------



## Jimin (Jul 28, 2008)

Rep and credit. Rehost.




​


----------



## iSora (Jul 29, 2008)

Deidara set





You know the process. Rep, cred and rehost please.


----------



## Cero (Jul 29, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Alright, juat cred and rep babe. :]



Taking ~ ;D


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 29, 2008)

Credit, rep. Blah, blah, blah..

​


----------



## Cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

Cero said:


> Taking ~ ;D



Sure thing.


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Supreme Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Lucky banana.
> Oh, something I did really quick.. ​
> 
> ​



May I? Not sure I can use that avy though?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 29, 2008)

dxtr said:


> May I? Not sure I can use that avy though?



Go ahead. I'm sure you can use the Avatar, it'll just resize it t o125x125 for you though.​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 29, 2008)

Credit, rep, lalaldahdah. ​

​


----------



## Heero (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Supreme Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Go ahead. I'm sure you can use the Avatar, it'll just resize it t o125x125 for you though.​



k thx alot, lets see if you recive any rep from me, if not i'll rep in the future. 

thx for set bro !


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 29, 2008)

​


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2008)

Rep. Credit. Rehost.


​


----------



## Kuran (Jul 29, 2008)

you know what i love about being sealed for 2 months, except for all the negative aspects, i can take stuff which i should rep you for, but don't


----------



## iSora (Jul 30, 2008)

Code Geass CC set





Rep and Rehost. Cred is appreciated


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Rep and credit. Rehost.
> 
> [/RIGHT]



Mine, mine and Mine


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 30, 2008)

Giving this set away

​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

^ i've seen that set on RC O:


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not using it on RC now C=


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

oh so thats you  okay cool


----------



## Kamina (Jul 30, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Alright, juat cred and rep babe. :]



Ill use.


----------



## Bnis (Jul 30, 2008)

Sasuke wallpaper 

+rep
thanks.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, rep, lalaldahdah. ​
> 
> ​


I gotta get this one


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 30, 2008)

Sure, go ahead. Rep, and if you use, then credit too.​


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2008)

​


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

Fox, in your set, who is that?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 30, 2008)

Trying not to spam 

His name is Nakatsu from Hana Kimi (I used this set a while ago).


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2008)

Rep. Credit. Rehost.



​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 31, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Trying not to spam
> 
> His name is Nakatsu from Hana Kimi (I used this set a while ago).



I remember making that avatar. 
<3~ Nakatsu.
*spams*


----------



## Cloud (Jul 31, 2008)

Please rehost. :/


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2008)

Rep. Credit. Rehost.




​


----------



## Kuran (Aug 1, 2008)

love the rinoa set <3


----------



## Siren (Aug 1, 2008)

Cred + Rep


----------



## iSora (Aug 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Rep. Credit. Rehost.
> 
> [/RIGHT]



Do you have an avatar for this/do you mind if I make one using it?

Anyway, I'll take it but I'll have a friend rep you since mine won't do anything yet.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2008)

^Sorry, your on your own for the avatar. Google Hakufu. From Ikki Tousen.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 2, 2008)

Credit, and rep.

​


----------



## chauronity (Aug 2, 2008)

I keep myself the right to wear the same avatar when i want.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 2, 2008)

May I take this one?


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 2, 2008)

Siren said:


> Cred + Rep





Death Note said:


> Credit, and rep.
> 
> ​



Mine                               .


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 2, 2008)

chauronity said:


> I keep myself the right to wear the same avatar when i want.


Gin o_o Mine

I wont take Izuru since you're still sporting him.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 2, 2008)

Credit, and rep. ​

​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 2, 2008)

Same rules.​





​


----------



## RisingVengeance (Aug 3, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, and rep. ​
> 
> ​



Dark Elves are hot. Anyways, nice set DN.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 3, 2008)

Rep & Credit please.​






​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 3, 2008)

Same as before​
​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 3, 2008)

New style, rep and credit please..​

​


----------



## Vago (Aug 4, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Rep and credit. Rehost.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take this one.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 4, 2008)

Last sets for awhile.  Rep, and credit​





​


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2008)

Death Note said:


> New style, rep and credit please..​
> 
> ​



Reserving this.          .


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 4, 2008)

Nova said:


> I'll take this one.



I just notice the girl on the far right isn't wearing a top.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2008)

^xDDDDD

It shouldn't be a problem...atleast I hope not .


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 4, 2008)

That elf sig = Win 

I might steal it for later.


----------



## Vago (Aug 4, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I just notice the girl on the far right isn't wearing a top.



I know but she's covering herself with her hands.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

How did you not notice?

Nanao topless is HAWT


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 4, 2008)

^ If only....


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

^ 
Matt: "Yo mello, i found 'im!"


----------



## iSora (Aug 4, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Last sets for awhile.  Rep, and credit​
> 
> 
> ​




Another awsome C.C. set. Mine ​


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 4, 2008)

Near: ......
Mello: *pulls out knife*

8D


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

Totally XD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 4, 2008)

YUS. 

Poor Near.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

check ur UCP  enough spam nao


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 4, 2008)

You are win. 

I shall rep you back tomorrow. Too much today


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll be taking this one for later use,thank ya very much.
*raeps*<3


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

Nevermind.....


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Taking this.Will rep and cred.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> May i have this done by Sunday, with a few alternatives, so i can use it next monday?
> 
> Avy: 150 x 150 (Yoko only)
> Sig: 400 x 400
> ...



lol wut? 

when did this become a Request shop?

go here if you want a set 
SoldaT
_Miracleman_.
sworder


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry, i changed it now.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice sets. I'm looking for a good hitman reborn set. >:]

Let me know if anyone posts them.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 5, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, rep. Blah, blah, blah..
> 
> ​



take
rep and cred


----------



## iSora (Aug 6, 2008)

Cloud, once you get tired of that awsome sig of yours, let me know 

Demon Lord, where is your set from? Looks familiar...


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 6, 2008)

yea im curious too about demon lords set


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 6, 2008)

CREDIT & REP. 
I haven't been getting any of those two from some people. :/​

​


----------



## chauronity (Aug 7, 2008)

Death Note said:


> May I take this one?


feel free to.


Hisagi said:


> Gin o_o Mine
> 
> I wont take Izuru since you're still sporting him.



You can thought (if you want). 
I dont think many people notice if we share the same avatar.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 7, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Last sets for awhile.  Rep, and credit​
> ​



Taking


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 7, 2008)

chauronity said:


> feel free to.
> 
> 
> You can thought (if you want).
> I dont think many people notice if we share the same avatar.



OMFG I SO GOTTA USE TRHE FUNKY KILLER BEE AVAS!!!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 7, 2008)

chauronity said:


> feel free to.
> 
> 
> You can thought (if you want).
> I dont think many people notice if we share the same avatar.



i got this?

funny how the above poster is also in my isg.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 7, 2008)

Mike Hunt said:


> i got this?
> 
> funny how the above poster is also in my isg.



uh i kinda claimed that


----------



## MizuNin (Aug 7, 2008)

chauronity said:


> May i please have the avatar of Karin??


----------



## Cero (Aug 7, 2008)

Taking the ichigo one


----------



## Demon Lord (Aug 7, 2008)

> Demon Lord, where is your set from? Looks familiar...





> yea im curious too about demon lords set



Monster Hunter

Avvys, cred, rep is appreciated but not needed


----------



## chauronity (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, you can. No need to ask ... first one to claim takes. And will use if claims.

- Chauron


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

@ Demon Lord: taking the first two and the 2nd to last one


----------



## Demon Lord (Aug 7, 2008)

go ahead           .


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

K                                         .


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 8, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> uh i kinda claimed that



Did you now? i thought there was 2 Avy's of the Funkmaster


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

^ lol shes slow,


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice avatars,chauronity


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 8, 2008)

Takumi, your sig is so freaking WIN.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 8, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Takumi, your sig is so freaking WIN.



Thanks 

Trying to stay on-topic 


Cred + Rep


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

MINE


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 8, 2008)

Credit, and rep. 
Omg, Matsumoto boobs! ​

​


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

Death Note: why do you an Hisagi have the same sets, locations, and matching custom titles?


----------



## Cloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Taking. :]

Thanks

edit: nvm you're using it lol

let me know when you're done with it. :]


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

Credit & rep please


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 8, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Death Note: why do you an Hisagi have the same sets, locations, and matching custom titles?



cuz theyre sexy like that


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

Some random avatars + 1 sig
---
rep & credit
---










​


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 8, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Thanks
> 
> Trying to stay on-topic
> 
> ...


taking the the obito sig ^^

thanks


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 8, 2008)

Bored, so I made more stuff. 
Didn't take my time though. Sorry if they suck. ​









​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

It won't let me rep you, but lol @ the first set, DN


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice sets,DN


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

The Kira and Naruto avys are mine Hisagi. Will rep and cred, but might be out.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

Alright Ryuk


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 8, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Nice sets,DN



Thanks!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 9, 2008)

Ryuk














Nice Naruto Hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

ask Ryuk if yuo can has it when he's done with it x"D

or i can jsut make you your own avy, Oran


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Bored, so I made more stuff.
> Didn't take my time though. Sorry if they suck. ​
> 
> 
> ​




May I take this for later on?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 9, 2008)

Yea, go ahead.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks 

Repping you now.


----------



## Itachi3 (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is a Jiraiya sig for someone who can tell me Jiraiya's two teammates and his master. (I know, easy =D)



If whoever wins ends up wanting a matching ava, I can try that too I think.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

^ Sarutobi the Third Hokage was his sensei and Orochimaru and Tsunade were his teammates

now gimme my cookie  :3


----------



## Itachi3 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sure, wear it lol I just made it tonight anyway.. just posted it in graphics workshop ^_^


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 9, 2008)

rep and credit required


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

Just cred.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 9, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Very, *very* old signatures I made
> That why it sucks ass
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 can i have this ???


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 9, 2008)

*Rep and credit Required*


----------



## Itachi3 (Aug 9, 2008)

A couple Itachi =O

Some old siggies xD

One per person, credit required and rep appreciated <3


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm going to take this, it will be funny if I post it around Yammy-tards.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 10, 2008)

Cred.​


----------



## Asuto (Aug 10, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, and rep. ​
> 
> ​


taking, rep and cred for you. thanx dn .


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 10, 2008)

Yet, again I was bored, so I made some simple stuff, and some are old.

Credit, and rep. I'm off to watch the olympics now! ​







​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 10, 2008)

Bye Bye Byakuya *waves at set before leaving thread*


oh, rep & cred plz 



​

yes I copied Death Notes corner border idea


----------



## Innocence (Aug 10, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Some random avatars + 1 sig
> ---
> rep & credit
> ---
> ...


Ill take this.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Bye Bye Byakuya *waves at set before leaving thread*
> 
> 
> oh, rep & cred plz
> ...



o that looks better then the one u did for me can i claim? the ava and sig both mine


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Bye Bye Byakuya *waves at set before leaving thread*
> 
> [/RIGHT]
> 
> ...



I'ma make you pay up for using my ideas.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 11, 2008)

o Rly now  

too late, I'm already stalking you so its natural I stole your ideas pek


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 11, 2008)

Innocence said:


> Ill take this.





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> o that looks better then the one u did for me can i claim? the ava and sig both mine


remember to rep & cred 


Sasuke owes me like, two or three now XD


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 11, 2008)

another set


​


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

​
Cred.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 11, 2008)

Rep & credit 


​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> o Rly now
> 
> too late, I'm already stalking you so its natural I stole your ideas pek



-tackle hug stalker- Well I'll playfully beat you then! 

--
Any SG fans? 

Working on a new style. I really like how I did with the Back Ground. 

Credit, and rep.

Lol, "cookies and me" I'm so cheesy 



​


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Yet, again I was bored, so I made some simple stuff, and some are old.
> 
> Credit, and rep. I'm off to watch the olympics now! ​
> ​



Taking 

Ive given too much rep the last 24 hours, repping you asap


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

Death Note said:


> -tackle hug stalker- Well I'll playfully beat you then!
> 
> --
> Any SG fans?
> ...





I WANT I WANT 

May I? ​


----------



## E (Aug 12, 2008)

can you guys believe that i got i negged when i tried to start a giveaways thread in these other forums that i joined while i was banned??

wtf??


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

thats utter BS


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 12, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I WANT I WANT
> 
> May I? ​



Yea, go ahead.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2008)

Holy fuck, are you serious about that comment Hisagi?  i thought it looked like a sex pic  i'll keep it anyway


----------



## Itachi3 (Aug 12, 2008)

Rep + Cred please ^^


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, DN 

I'll use it when I become a senior 

Rep you now.


----------



## Atmosphere (Aug 12, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> ​


rep+ =D Yoko <3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 12, 2008)

Yoko! 
Credit and rep.​

​


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 13, 2008)

i dont realy like it i think that i can do better


----------



## iSora (Aug 13, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Yoko!
> Credit and rep.​
> 
> ​



Mine 

I'll use it a little later.

Also, may I ask where you got the stocks for these?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

^ i personally know he gets them off Deviantart  cause I do too 

credit & rep


​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 13, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> Mine
> 
> I'll use it a little later.
> 
> Also, may I ask where you got the stocks for these?



I got it from someones Deviant account. I'm not sure who, but you can fine the person if you search,"Yoko Cosplay" 

You'll fine the stock somewhere around 4-8 pages.



			
				Hisagi said:
			
		

> ^ i personally know he gets them off Deviantart  cause I do too
> 
> credit & rep



You never fail when it comes to stalking me.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

Death Note said:


> You never fail when it comes to stalking me.



I am awesome


----------



## Cloud (Aug 13, 2008)

Needd more Vongola 1st/primo/Giotto


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

^ I hear a challenge


----------



## Shorty (Aug 13, 2008)

*Darth Nihilus*



​*Credit *


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 13, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> credit & rep
> ​





Hisagi said:


> Rep & credit
> ​


These are epic, saved just incase. Rep if used.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 13, 2008)

Death Note said:


>


DO WANT.

Where exactly is this sig/avy from, though?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

Yummy a butt grope~~~♥


Giving away another set. Maybe one of these days i'll make a set of myself in cosplay?

rep and credit


;   

​


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 13, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yummy a butt grope~~~♥
> 
> 
> Giving away another set. Maybe one of these days i'll make a set of myself in cosplay?
> ...



Taking the set *cred + rep*


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 13, 2008)

hm anyone got any berserk sigs/avys ? D: if u wana giveaway i'd liek to take eM ;>


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

cars cars cars! 
cred & rep


​


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 14, 2008)

Death Note said:


> That 'fuckin beast!
> Take one, credit, and rep. ​


claiming thx ^^

u mind if i add text ???


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

It's been awhile since I used this one... Who wants it? <3



Cred & +rep are absolute


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 14, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> claiming thx ^^
> 
> u mind if i add text ???



Yea, go ahead.


----------



## Newton (Aug 14, 2008)

I left out borders and text and such so if you take it you can do what you want with it. If you can't I can do whatever you want for you (border, text, effects and the like) 




​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 14, 2008)

Franky said:


> It's been awhile since I used this one... Who wants it? <3
> 
> 
> 
> Cred & +rep are absolute



May I?


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> May I?



be my guest.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Curry (Aug 14, 2008)

Pretty graphics, everybody! pek


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 14, 2008)

Susano said:


> I left out borders and text and such so if you take it you can do what you want with it. If you can't I can do whatever you want for you (border, text, effects and the like)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine            .


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 14, 2008)

Franky said:


> It's been awhile since I used this one... Who wants it? <3
> 
> 
> 
> Cred & +rep are absolute



Holy shit, that is amazing, can I have it please


----------



## Cloud (Aug 14, 2008)

Hisagi claimed that already


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, he did.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 14, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Take one, credit, and rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Claiming the first for myself and the second for Naruto Uzumaki  cause I'm sure he'll want it 



Can't rep you til I spread / get my 1600 back *


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 14, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Claiming the first for myself and the second for Naruto Uzumaki  cause I'm sure he'll want it
> 
> 
> 
> Can't rep you til I spread / get my 1600 back *



Mhmm, and lol. I thought so too.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you pek


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 14, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Claiming the first for myself and the second for Naruto Uzumaki  cause I'm sure he'll want it
> 
> 
> 
> Can't rep you til I spread / get my 1600 back *


You know me so well


Death Note said:


> Mhmm, and lol. I thought so too.


I'll rep you when I get my posts back
thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 14, 2008)

*anything for you captain


the boogie man stole our posts, Buggie  

BOOGYMAN WILL FEAR MY NULLS >D*


----------



## Cloud (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice sets. I wonder if theres going to be a Hitman Reborn one soon


----------



## iSora (Aug 14, 2008)

Why are the posts gone for so many people?


----------



## Newton (Aug 15, 2008)

As usual, if you want text, borders or effects or whatever just say 





_______________________________________________________





Rep and cred please ​


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 15, 2008)

Susano said:


> As usual, if you want text, borders or effects or whatever just say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want the avatar to be bigger,150x150 please


----------



## Kamina (Aug 15, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Take one, credit, and rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Mine.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

*I couldn't help but notice there isn't any Ouran stuff.

Credit and rep please.*
​


----------



## Newton (Aug 15, 2008)

Takumi 

​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 15, 2008)

*Giving away some of my old sets, most of them are transparent only, but meh ;/

Credit and rep for any*




















​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

Credit & rep plz


​


----------



## Cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

Taking. Will rep now and cred during I use. :]


----------



## Chouji Jin (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice idea man! They all look nice


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2008)

*Kishin Asura*

Cred + rep if used please.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 16, 2008)

Credit, and rep.
Weeeee!! 

First one is only for seniors.  Sorry.






​


----------



## Talon. (Aug 16, 2008)

Susano said:


> As usual, if you want text, borders or effects or whatever just say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dibs on the L stuff!


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Credit Haruhi @ Tousens transparent request shop

*REHOST*

WILL DELETE AFTER SOMEONE DECIDES TO USE IT!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 16, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, and rep.
> Weeeee!!
> 
> First one is only for seniors.  Sorry.
> ...


i gotta take this  

Thanks ^^

P.S i cant rep u right now but i will as soon as i can...sorry


----------



## E (Aug 16, 2008)

cred and rep por favor


----------



## Juice (Aug 16, 2008)

E said:


> cred and rep por favor



I'll use this for a while. rep & credit.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 16, 2008)

Rep and credit please.


----------



## E (Aug 16, 2008)

rep & cred plox


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 16, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> i gotta take this
> 
> Thanks ^^
> 
> P.S i cant rep u right now but i will as soon as i can...sorry



Alright. Make sure though. ^^

--

Credit and rep.



​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 16, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Rep and credit please.



You over did it on the color  and the pattern flower over Nears belly button looks corny


----------



## Cero (Aug 16, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Take one, credit, and rep. ​



Taking


----------



## Chouji Jin (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, I gotta say this is a great idea, is just perfect. I mean there's a lot of people that don't have a sig. because they don't know what they want and here they can get it! Is so nice and the sigs. I've been watching are great! Nice job artists


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 17, 2008)

*Yoko Sets*



*Spoiler*: __ 






​ 

​ 


​





Cred + Rep


----------



## Siren (Aug 17, 2008)

A quickie, because we need more CG.  *Rep + Cred*


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 17, 2008)

Last set for tonight. 
Rep, and credit. 
​

​


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 17, 2008)

^lol i would so take that but i already owe u rep 

but great work ^^


----------



## Newton (Aug 17, 2008)

_____________________________






As usual, I deliberately held back on editing so that the one who takes it can request any text borders of effects they want  

Cred + rep please​


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Alright. Make sure though. ^^
> 
> --
> 
> ...



I'll be getting that please reps and credits


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Susano said:


> _____________________________
> 
> 
> Cred + rep please​



Mine                         .


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 17, 2008)

Siren said:


> A quickie, because we need more CG.  *Rep + Cred*



i claim will cred and rep


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Susano said:


> As usual, I deliberately held back on editing so that the one who takes it can request any text borders of effects they want
> 
> Cred + rep please​



Cloud posted basically the same set a while back. Still have it in my rotating set gallery. 

Which reminds me, time for a switch.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 17, 2008)

Susano said:


> As usual, if you want text, borders or effects or whatever just say
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Susano said:


> Takumi
> 
> ​



Thanks Susano <3


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 17, 2008)

reps and credits please


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> reps and credits please



I'll be taking that.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 17, 2008)

Last set for awhile. Credit & Rep, please.




This is for the Chowder fans. 







​


----------



## Juice (Aug 17, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Last set for awhile. Credit & Rep, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never mind spent to much rep.  thanks anyways.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 17, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Last set for awhile. Credit & Rep, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG OMG OMG CHOWDER I MUST CLAIM AND USE WOWEQWR


----------



## Totitos (Aug 17, 2008)

Some of my old Berserk Sets

Avys


*Spoiler*: __ 












Sigs


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 17, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Some of my old Berserk Sets



omg winwinwiwnwiwin. 2 days ago, in this thread I asked if anyone has any berserk stuffz0r ! i want that set!!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 17, 2008)

sure take it.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Credit Haruhi @ Tousens transparent request shop
> 
> *REHOST*
> 
> WILL DELETE AFTER SOMEONE DECIDES TO USE IT!



Bumping this because I will delete it soon.


----------



## E (Aug 17, 2008)

credit & rep pls
(for the transparent job)


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

Rehosted





Credit whoever Ryuk said to credit


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Got bored so here is a little something.
Rep and Cred
Rehost if you don't want to risk it being deleted ​

​


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 17, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Last set for tonight.
> Rep, and credit.
> ​
> 
> ​



No body claimed this o.0;; holy shit *claimed*

rep + credit shall be yours


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 17, 2008)

E said:


> credit & rep pls
> (for the transparent job)




TAKING@!!@!!@


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 17, 2008)

rep ands credits please


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 17, 2008)

I was going to use this, but they removed me from the senior group. 

Anyway, credit & rep..



​


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 18, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I was going to use this, but they removed me from the senior group.
> 
> Anyway, credit & rep..
> 
> ...



Mine,will rep tomorrow


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 18, 2008)

reps and credits please


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

PM me to change it to your name if you request   Or if youd like a professional PNG tutorial pm me as well.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 18, 2008)

afire007 said:


> PM me to change it to your name if you request   Or if youd like a professional PNG tutorial pm me as well.



ehhh, i remember you made some awesome things before as well . I actually remember you pretty well from my noobish times, so welcome back on the forums


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ehhh, i remember you made some awesome things before as well . I actually remember you pretty well from my noobish times, so welcome back on the forums



Yea i remember you as well, lol i went afk because i myself had college work to do and was really held up in it, because i need to graduate with a 3.5 or higher.  And i was also learning some ways of improving my graphic skills, which im still doing.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 18, 2008)

I saw that already 

You're doing great ;D


----------



## Cloud (Aug 18, 2008)

Taking fersure.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 18, 2008)

afire007 said:


> PM me to change it to your name if you request   Or if youd like a professional PNG tutorial pm me as well.



claimin first two


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> claimin first two



Would you like any specific way you want me to write your name on the sig?

PS: i will be creating more sigs in that style since i just got 4pms requesting for those types of sigs.

However since Uchiha sasuke was first i will be giving them to him.  But there will be more of them on the way!


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 18, 2008)

nah i think its perfect the way it is


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Here you are, and for future references i work at xxrokus avatar shop if you ever feel you want another graphic job done! Enjoy


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 18, 2008)

well then ill hafta use both


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Rehosted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay.    .


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> well then ill hafta use both



lol, the US stands for your name uchiha sasuke, the AC stands for my name.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 18, 2008)

lol look at my sig ull see


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 18, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> Got bored so here is a little something.
> Rep and Cred
> Rehost if you don't want to risk it being deleted ​
> 
> ​


I'll take this. :3


----------



## iSora (Aug 18, 2008)

Kirsten said:


> I'll take this. :3


Enjoy


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll rep you in 24 hours, k? Don't let me forget. D:


----------



## iSora (Aug 18, 2008)

Kirsten said:


> I'll rep you in 24 hours, k? Don't let me forget. D:



I'm sure you'll remember before I need to remind you. If not, I'll PM you on Wednesday.


----------



## Newton (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi guys.






___________





As usual I held back on editing so the person who takes them can request the text/borders/effects/resizes or whatever they want.

rep to claim + cred when in use ​


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 19, 2008)

*rep and credit please ^^*


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

^ claiming


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2008)

Taking these two. reps. Will use soon.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 19, 2008)

Needs fresh sets


----------



## Cero (Aug 19, 2008)

Harley Quinn said:


> ​



From way back but taking


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

i still have the .PSD for edits

​


----------



## iSora (Aug 19, 2008)

Haruhi/Mikuru transparent set
Rep, Cred and Rehost ​





​


----------



## afire007 (Aug 19, 2008)

As requested:

Taken:

UP FOR GRABS:
(Only one per person due to high demand!!!)


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

afire007 said:


> As requested:
> 
> Taken:
> 
> ...



Do you take requests by any chance?


----------



## Kiba (Aug 19, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> *rep and credit please ^^*



ill take this one i guess will rep you now cred you when i use it.

edit:afire007 you  should make your own shop those look lovely
*Hisagi already claimed this dident look up i apologize*


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

Una I'm sure he does, but do it over PM  this here is a GIVEAWAY shop not a HEY PM ME I DO REQUESTS shop

Hint Hint afire


----------



## afire007 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Do you take requests by any chance?



Always, I work at xxrokus workshop id be more than glad to! 

PS sorry about the spam hisagi


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry thur, Hisa-hisa. 

I'll PM you


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 19, 2008)

afire007 said:


> As requested:
> 
> Taken:
> 
> ...



afire u make the BEST SIGS EVA!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Mosquito-san -400 years



Cred +rep


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 19, 2008)

Susano said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be taking this set, but I'll only being using the signature, but if they remake me a senior I'll use the avatar as well.

*credit&rep*​


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> i still have the .PSD for edits
> 
> ​



Taking. 24 hrs, will use later.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 19, 2008)

I won't be making much avatars/sigs as I usually do. 
First day of school starts soon. 

Credit, and rep. ​




This one I transparent the fast way, so you can how her skin matches the forums border. 



​


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Last call for crap from my photobucket 8D
If you need a matching ava, tell me <3


-cred to Kamishiro Yuki <3-








-cred to MagXD-


-forgot the cred D;-


-cred to Pearl Master-


-cred to Crayons-


-cred+rep to afire007-

(cont'd​


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I won't be making much avatars/sigs as I usually do.
> First day of school starts soon.
> 
> Credit, and rep. ​
> ...



Taking this for later 

I'll rep you in 24 hours 


-forgot the cred-


-cred to the gif shop-

{Janitor claimed by Hisagi}


----------



## Siren (Aug 19, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I won't be making much avatars/sigs as I usually do.
> First day of school starts soon.
> 
> Credit, and rep. ​
> ...




Taking. 

EDIT: Gotta spread.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

lol mine XD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Go ahead 

JANITOR <3333


----------



## afire007 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> -forgot the cred-



ROFL that one is mine that i did like a year or 2 ago, when i was noob with photoshop xD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG SRSLY? xDDD

I knew I recognized the style! I just couldn't remember who made it xD

And it's still in my photobucket


----------



## Juice (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm taking this.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 19, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I won't be making much avatars/sigs as I usually do.
> First day of school starts soon.
> 
> Credit, and rep. ​
> ...


I want the avy and her in the tub :0


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 19, 2008)

its still noobish lol my third sig but here o i dont know how to do borders so well ye


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2008)

Death Note said:


> I won't be making much avatars/sigs as I usually do.
> First day of school starts soon.
> 
> Credit, and rep. ​
> ...



i want the original pic from this posted at my shop now


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Taking. 24 hrs, will use later.



Enjoy


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 20, 2008)

Some new avatars. Their kinda boring, but meh.

Cred&Rep.​






​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

taking. and using PEWPEWLAZORS on msn XD


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Some new avatars. Their kinda boring, but meh.
> 
> Cred&Rep.​​



Taeking :F


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Some new avatars. Their kinda boring, but meh.
> 
> Cred&Rep.​
> 
> ​



Mine                   .


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 20, 2008)

Simple avy i did when i was bored lol


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Some new avatars. Their kinda boring, but meh.
> 
> Cred&Rep.​
> 
> ​




Wow, these are so good. Taking =).


----------



## Ironhide (Aug 20, 2008)

​
*Just take if you like*​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 20, 2008)

Same rules.​





​


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 20, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> *Just take if you like*​



I'll take the first set, it's pretty amazing, nice job


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 20, 2008)

Koppachino said:


>



grimmjow and yammy r hot i am soo takin

edit cant rep atm cuz im 24 hour limit


----------



## Pop-K (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Same rules.​
> ​



Taking


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 20, 2008)

More 

Cred+Rep 


​


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Same rules.​
> 
> ​



Mine                      .


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Sets and avy

cred + rep*


​


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't come near you graphix masterminds


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 20, 2008)

​


----------



## Kiba (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> ​




taking c.c set  & 2 yoko avatars


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 20, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> Haruhi/Mikuru transparent set
> Rep, Cred and Rehost ​
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be taking the sig and ava at the top.

will use some day.<3


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Same rules.​
> 
> ​



Taking    .


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 20, 2008)

Death Note said:


> [/RIGHT]



Taking ,will rep when I can.



E said:


> rep & cred plox



I wish I could rep you love.


----------



## iSora (Aug 21, 2008)

Revy said:


> I'll be taking the sig and ava at the top.
> 
> will use some day.<3



Enjoy


----------



## firefist (Aug 21, 2008)

Small Avatars.
Cred&Rep please.


----------



## MizuNin (Aug 21, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> ​
> *Just take if you like*​



if its not taken already then I'll have it!
rep and credit when used


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 21, 2008)

Koppachino said:


>



When Uchiha Sasuke changes that avy I'll be using the Grimmjow one.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone got a Hidan set ?!


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 21, 2008)

​


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 22, 2008)

nvm ive decided to use mah ava a lil longer


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

Last one for now. 

​


----------



## Altron (Aug 22, 2008)

Altron's GIF's Giveaways: (Credit when using & Save and upload to your own space please!)


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 22, 2008)

Death Note said:


> [/RIGHT]



I'll take this.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 22, 2008)

Altron said:


> Altron's GIF's Giveaways: (Credit when using & Save and upload to your own space please!)



Taking.

I'll use it once I'm a senior.


----------



## Juli (Aug 22, 2008)

I won't use this one. Dark from D.N. Angel..if someone's interested..^^
Cred and Rep would be appreciated


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 22, 2008)

bumping sets


Hisagi said:


> *Sets and avy
> 
> cred + rep*
> 
> ...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 22, 2008)

Firefist said:


> Small Avatars.
> Cred&Rep please.
> 
> 
> Taking this for lata repping now


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Romanticide (Aug 22, 2008)

Death Note said:


>


 
I'll take Yoko please.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 22, 2008)

Claiming this. 

I repped you already


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

anyone got a hidan signature ?


----------



## Juice (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm taking this.


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2008)

free flapjack avatars


----------



## Talon. (Aug 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> its still noobish lol my third sig but here o i dont know how to do borders so well ye



i has dibs for another time X3 
ghost rider is fucking win


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2008)

Dave said:


> free flapjack avatars



Taking for Later


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 23, 2008)

Altron said:


>



Taking this set 
I'll use it once I get bored of this one, will rep you now.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice giveaways.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2008)

credit and rep​


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll take that last one!


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Well Time to Give these Sets Away - Excuse if I double post here. Please Rep + Credit if you take  ^_^;

Transparents
First:



Second:



Third:


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Regular Sig Sets: Once Again Rep + Cred


*Spoiler*: _Sigs/Sets_


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 24, 2008)

uhm wuts with the ava sizes


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm taking these two, Death Note. :3


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> uhm wuts with the ava sizes



They'll just resize anyway- but It was because they were old sigs/sets that i usually displayed on another forum. But Most to all are unused now or just gathering dust in my PB so I though I'd post them =/.


----------



## Juice (Aug 24, 2008)

~Kyo~ said:


> Well Time to Give these Sets Away - Excuse if I double post here. Please Rep + Credit if you take  ^_^;
> 
> Transparents
> First:
> ...



I'm taking the first set for a while. Thanks.


----------



## iSora (Aug 24, 2008)

~Kyo~ said:


> Well Time to Give these Sets Away - Excuse if I double post here. Please Rep + Credit if you take  ^_^;
> 
> Transparents
> Second:



Mine 

Great set


----------



## Totitos (Aug 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> credit and rep​



Claiming 

I need to spread before repping you again.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 25, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Claiming
> 
> I need to spread before repping you again.



it's yours Totobaurus :3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 25, 2008)

Kirsten said:


> I'm taking these two, Death Note. :3



Go ahead. ​


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 26, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...


taking first ava thats linked


----------



## Cochise (Aug 26, 2008)

No rep required, cred is appreciated.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2008)

Kyo, you know the limit is 150 x 150 right?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 26, 2008)

Cloud he already stated that the avatar proportions are due to his having made those sets for a different forum 



Cochise said:


> No rep required, cred is appreciated.



Taking this. Repped.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying. I was a bit confused.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I was too until I saw him point that out. (off topic, adorible Tchan chibi)


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2008)

Alright, cool. Thanks lol.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 26, 2008)

Old sets I'm giving away. Rep & Credit please
(but damnit Mommy I dont _want_ to give away my Terminator set. I loves it)

















Hitsugaya set - Credit to Tousens Transparency shop (By request of Ryuk, whom I only rehosted the set for)


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 26, 2008)

One day I might use the first sig. Just to let you know. 





​


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 27, 2008)

@ Hisagi: I'm taking the Zolo set.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Cred & Rep


​


----------



## Juice (Aug 27, 2008)

Cochise said:


> No rep required, cred is appreciated.



I'm taking this one.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 27, 2008)

Gurren Laggan sets


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Gurren Laggan sets
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Repping but not taking, if you make a Yoko set i'll take it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Gurren Laggan sets
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving.

Will rep as soon as possible.

Don't worry, you can count on me to give you the greens .


----------



## Cloud (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Gurren Lagann stuff_ 

























cred + rep


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2008)

Cochise said:


> .



I'm taking these two<3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gurren Lagann stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reserving. Repping now.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 27, 2008)

Alright.      :]


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 28, 2008)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gurren Lagann stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yoko and laggen sig
also taking this'


----------



## Cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

Sure thing. :]


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit/rep


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 28, 2008)

;


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2008)

Death Note said:


> One day I might use the first sig. Just to let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I'd have to be crazy to let this go.I'll be taking this and will rep you when I can.
and don't worry.I only plan to use it for a lil while.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 28, 2008)

*avys: Rep+Credit*














​


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 28, 2008)

*avys: Rep+Credit*














​


----------



## Suzie (Aug 28, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

Cred + Rep


----------



## Juice (Aug 28, 2008)

_I'm taking this. _


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _soul eater stuff_ 



























CRED + REP 

:]


----------



## .:Jason:. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cloud said:


>



These two, I shall take.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _soul eater stuff number 2_ 

























Rep + Cred


----------



## anticute (Aug 29, 2008)

luff this stuff here.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 29, 2008)

Cloud said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> Rep + Cred



taking (A)

will rep later have to wait 24 hours .


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2008)

Alright. :]


----------



## iSora (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's another set I made in a hurry. Been in and out all day. Just take it. Rep if you like, no cred​

​


----------



## iSora (Aug 29, 2008)

Another Geass transparent set. Rep and cred(and rehost)​






​


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 29, 2008)

Darkness, those avs are epic


----------



## Heero (Aug 29, 2008)

credit plz


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 29, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit plz


Taking this.


----------



## Ironhide (Aug 29, 2008)

Taking these


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 30, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Darkness, those avs are epic



Aw, you're so sweet! Thanks <3


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 30, 2008)

*C.C. avys and others: Rep+Credit*















​


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 30, 2008)

*C.C. avys and others: Rep + Credit*













*Spoiler*: _Yoko set_


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 30, 2008)

kallen one is mine!!


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

lost_in_the_darkness said:


> Aw, you're so sweet! Thanks <3



No prob. They rule pek


----------



## Kamina (Aug 30, 2008)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _soul eater stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine. ....


----------



## Juice (Aug 30, 2008)

_I'm taking this. _


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 30, 2008)

Death Note said:


>


Taking all these. >3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 30, 2008)

Kirsten said:


> Taking all these. >3



Yes, ma'am. ​


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

I reaaaaaaaaaaaally have to get this stuff out of my photobucket. Someone please take them? 







-cred to afire007-


-matching ava available-


​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 30, 2008)

Credit, and rep.​
I'm in love with her. 



​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 31, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I reaaaaaaaaaaaally have to get this stuff out of my photobucket. Someone please take them?
> 
> 
> ​




I R GOING GAY FOR LAMBO!?

taking​


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol of course


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Takin this.

and this



Ununhexium said:


> -matching ava available-



*reps


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 31, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, and rep.​
> 
> 
> ​



I'll like to take this. Will rep when I go by the 24hr limit.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

No prob, Bya


----------



## Demon Lord (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Disturbia (Aug 31, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> kallen one is mine!!





Juice said:


> _I'm taking this. _






Byakuran said:


> Takin this.



Enjoy.


----------



## Espada dupe (Aug 31, 2008)

Taking Lelouch one Death


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 31, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, and rep.​
> I'm in love with her.
> 
> 
> ...



cqant resist the byakuyaness


----------



## Connie (Sep 1, 2008)

Credit and rep pls :3


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 1, 2008)

^taking the 3rd one <3


----------



## Connie (Sep 1, 2008)

^ Enjoy. :3


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2008)

cred please


----------



## Leeps (Sep 2, 2008)

Omg, I loves this, May I take it?
I hope no one did already..


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 2, 2008)

I now own this, thanks! -Rep, and credit coming-


----------



## Cloud (Sep 3, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Mine. ....



sure thing


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Rep + Cred


I'll use this later


----------



## Cloud (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure. Enjoy


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 3, 2008)

*Credit + Rep*


----------



## Juice (Sep 3, 2008)

_
I'm taking these. _


----------



## Cero (Sep 3, 2008)

beat me to the punch D:


----------



## Juice (Sep 3, 2008)

Cero said:


> beat me to the punch D:



I'm actually going to only use the one I have now, if you want to take the other one.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Cero (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted the 1st ;-; Its alright though <3


----------



## Juice (Sep 3, 2008)

Cero said:


> I wanted the 1st ;-; Its alright though <3



I'm sorry.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2008)

*+rep only, no need for a credit if you don't want to.*

Just started watching TTGL recently and I've made some ava's. if you wanna use one go ahead. and if you wanna a border added pm'me with requested ava and what kind of border. 



--

--

--

--

I'll make more ava's of different characters later, still at ep5.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Mine




Oh noes......I liked this too...


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 4, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Just started watching TTGL recently and I've made some ava's. if you wanna use one go ahead. and if you wanna a border added pm'me with requested ava and what kind of border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I CALL YOKO ONE1!1 the closest one to the last


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Oh noes......I liked this too...



I'm not gunna use it go ahead and take it


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'm not gunna use it go ahead and take it



Really? Aww thanks. 


Okay taking this,  lost_in_the_darkness





Am having the 24 hr limit a.t.m. sorry


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 5, 2008)

Enjoy, you guys! I'm glad you like my stuff :3


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 5, 2008)

taking this <3

+Rep for now and a credit when i use it!


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## chauronity (Sep 5, 2008)

@koppachino

I love the right side of the sasuke tag ... you should've applied that to all of the canvas.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 5, 2008)

All are free for grabs, dont ask.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2008)

ah man, no Hisagi avatars

darn you Chauronty!


----------



## Yush (Sep 5, 2008)

These are all good. Keep it up.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## milkshakes (Sep 5, 2008)

^

haha taking set


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine     :3


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 5, 2008)

@DN: Taking the carrot/knife avy >3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## milkshakes (Sep 6, 2008)

o gawd i soooooo cant resist taking that!!


----------



## Shorty (Sep 6, 2008)

*Avatars:*



​
*Credit & rep*


----------



## Cero (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been waiting for chauron's new batch


----------



## King (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm taking this one, please.

Will cred and rep (once I'm off 24 hrs).

----

Also, where is the ava from?


----------



## Connie (Sep 6, 2008)

taking this.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 6, 2008)

@Shoo: Taking the 5th


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

rep & cred plox 






and death note: 



i can has?


----------



## Shorty (Sep 6, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> @Shoo: Taking the 5th



Sure, take it


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks pek


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 6, 2008)

*credit and rep<3*



Hisagi said:


> ah man, no Hisagi avatars
> 
> darn you Chauronty!


Someone said hisagi  I was making one for myself and I made extra! now that mr.69 is in the spot light everyone starting to like him more.. too bad that he doesn't have an active fc though, or maybe there's one that I missed.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2008)

may i claim those for Hisagi? He's gonna be away for a bit.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 6, 2008)

E said:


> rep & cred plox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, and I also have this one.

Anyone Seniors who take it, please rep, and credit.

I haven't taken my time On a avatar/signature in awhile. X3


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 6, 2008)

hey dn ima take that and i owe u like two reps  ill pay u asap


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

i wanted the konan/pein one


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 6, 2008)

ell i have taken like bunches of things in here the past week i guess i can let u use  good thing i havent repped dn yet v


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

lol go ahead and keep it

the avatar would be the only thing that i could use anyway

unless i hold on to them until i can use them?


you know what, i'll claim 'em 
i'll use 'em later...for obvious reasons 

i'll rep you and rep death note
(lemme know if you guys get a null rep, last time i was sealed i could still rep, but this time idk)


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 6, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> may i claim those for Hisagi? He's gonna be away for a bit.


lol ok. don't know if he'll use any of them though..


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 6, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Someone said hisagi  I was making one for myself and I made extra! now that mr.69 is in the spot light everyone starting to like him more.. too bad that he doesn't have an active fc though, or maybe there's one that I missed.



SSSSSHHH I'm trying to get approval for his FC now 
but its been pissing me off friends are jumping the bandwagon with him now :[

MINE!!!


Thanks HH'd for claiming them


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> SSSSSHHH I'm trying to get approval for his FC now
> but its been pissing me off friends are jumping the bandwagon with him now :[
> 
> MINE!!!
> ...


 
You are welcome. I knew you like Hisagi and you'd be away for awhile, so i wanted to make sure you got them before someone else took them.



Snow Princess said:


> lol ok. don't know if he'll use any of them though..


 
Thanks again, Snow-hime!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 6, 2008)

You are awesome, Roma 

I'm a die hard shuuhei fan

have been since i first read bleach


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2008)

thank you.....


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be taking these's


----------



## Suzie (Sep 7, 2008)

rep+cred


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 7, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> rep+cred



MINEZ!@!#!@ WIIH 

EDIT 24 hour limit


----------



## Connie (Sep 7, 2008)

*credit and rep plz. :3*


----------



## Juice (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm claiming this.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2008)

these are all gifs i used on another forum. I have no need anymore






these were made fer me, so no need to rep and cred


----------



## Kamina (Sep 8, 2008)

Lack of Shikamaru & Kamina in here..


----------



## iSora (Sep 8, 2008)

Lack of Geass is more like it...
I would make some if I wasn't so busy :/


----------



## Shorty (Sep 8, 2008)

*Death Metal*



​

*Credit & rep*


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2008)

*Rep & credit*


----------



## Suzie (Sep 9, 2008)

rep+cred


----------



## Totitos (Sep 9, 2008)

Shoorty said:


> *Death Metal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit, MINE!


----------



## iSora (Sep 9, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> rep+cred


Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2008)

cred


----------



## Cero (Sep 9, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Rep & credit*



Actually taking x]


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2008)

Alrighty :]


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 10, 2008)

*Gurren Legann sets: Rep & Credit*





---


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 10, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part one}
> *Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.



old post, but claiming the anbu kakashi one.


----------



## Shorty (Sep 10, 2008)

*Street Fighter*






​

*Credit & rep*


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah I'm gunna take it


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 10, 2008)

Credit and Rep.






​


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 10, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit and Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I LUV DAT SIG ILL REP & CRED pek


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 10, 2008)

Juice said:


> I'm claiming this.



Uh...I kinda already claimed that


----------



## Kuro (Sep 10, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit and Rep.
> 
> 
> ​



I'm taking this ones.


----------



## Heero (Sep 10, 2008)

*Kenpachi Gifs*






Cred + Red


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

dark, i'll rep you if i can have the one that you're not using


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 10, 2008)

chauronity said:


> ​


AWSOMEZ


De?dara said:


> rep+cred


taking the deisasosqare thing 


Heero said:


> *Kenpachi Gifs*
> 
> Cred + Red


cannot resist the awsomeness

ima take the ace and kenpachi one first cuz of the rules


----------



## Juice (Sep 10, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Uh...I kinda already claimed that



My mistake did not see that.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 10, 2008)

Juice said:


> My mistake did not see that.



no prob <3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 10, 2008)

Credit, and Rep.


----------



## Kuro (Sep 11, 2008)

E said:


> dark, i'll rep you if i can have the one that you're not using



Sounds tempting but I refuse the offer


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2008)

lost_in_the_darkness said:


> ---


 
Taking both!


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Kamina (Sep 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Rep & credit*



Mine...


----------



## Kamina (Sep 12, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Kenpachi Gifs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine <3


----------



## iSora (Sep 12, 2008)

Just cred​


​


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 12, 2008)

Death Note said:


> Credit, and Rep.



The one on the right please!! *reps


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 12, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Mine...



Just remember to R&C


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll take this thanks ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2008)

*DON'T credit me!!!!! only Rep m'kay<33*

*A talented photographer named Vaneska takes all the credit in making the original work.* I only cropped and resized them ava size. *Also don't hog all the avas!* Give other ppl a chance to use some neh<3


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2008)

*DON'T credit me!!!!! only Rep m'kay<33*


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2008)

*DON'T credit me!!!!! only Rep m'kay<33*


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2008)

*DON'T credit me!!!!! only Rep m'kay<33*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

*4 random avatars that I didn't use yet*


----------



## Connie (Sep 13, 2008)

Taking this. <3


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 13, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> I'll take this thanks ^^



Welcome.

@Snow Princess: Great avas!

Edit:

Taking this. =] (will rep after 24hr limit)


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 13, 2008)

credit and rep please x]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juice (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm taking this.


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 13, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> I'll take this thanks ^^



awww i was like waiting for koppa to liek give that away  for like furever


----------



## Kamina (Sep 13, 2008)

Mine....


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

bunch of geek icons 
*Rep* no need for credit

Also giving away my Rick Astley set

DEL PIERO WANTS TO PLAY IN EPL!

DEL PIERO WANTS TO PLAY IN EPL!


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

fukken mine!


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 13, 2008)

MY new favorite Model! she is so kinky, which I like pek


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 13, 2008)

wow u made avas of the pic i was ganna ask u to mkae out of twavis u can read my mind X3 tho me cant wep may i use last one?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 13, 2008)

Make more of this kind(detailed) avas!! Gogo.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 13, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> wow u made avas of the pic i was ganna ask u to mkae out of twavis u can read my mind X3 tho me cant wep may i use last one?



Lol, you may.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 14, 2008)

A couple of avas and a set.
Rehost and +rep, credit is not needed.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Disturbia (Sep 14, 2008)

*Credit & Rep*


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 14, 2008)

Byakk? said:


> credit and rep please x]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the Marth one. *rep + credit*


----------



## Juice (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm taking this.


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 14, 2008)

^ Enjoy, dear. <3


----------



## Juice (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks. You always make epic avatars.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 14, 2008)

*TTGL avys & sigs*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (Sep 14, 2008)

Rep + Cred


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 14, 2008)

della said:


> A couple of avas and a set.
> Rehost and +rep, credit is not needed.



Taking
Repped & rehosted


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 14, 2008)

Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



takinh seventh one


----------



## iSora (Sep 15, 2008)

rep, cred and rehost
Let me know if you want some text or something...​

​


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone got a Hajime no Ippo set?!


----------



## iSora (Sep 15, 2008)

Same as usual​


​


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

*Signatures*


----------



## Juice (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 15, 2008)

Snatched .


----------



## Cloud (Sep 15, 2008)

You guys are too quick


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2008)

*Kamina sets*

Avys: 

Sigs: 

Cred Rep Rehost


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 16, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Rep + Cred



Thanks! and repped and creddited


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 16, 2008)

della said:


> A couple of avas and a set.
> Rehost and +rep, credit is not needed.



I want the hisagi one della


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 16, 2008)

*Just rep* Credit if you want to


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 16, 2008)

I haven't found any actually good stock lately :c


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 16, 2008)

Espada said:


> I want the hisagi one della


Actually Hisagi took that one already, but if he doesn't use it it's absolutely ok with me  (I don't really know the rules here :-/ )


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 16, 2008)

I told Espada she could use it since i hadn't got it up yet. its still under my claim though


----------



## Kirsten (Sep 16, 2008)

Byakk? said:


> credit and rep please x]


Taking. 8D


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hajime no Ippo*

Celebrating for the new anime season.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















Rep + Cred


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Celebrating for the new anime season.



I'm using the 4th one.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 17, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Avys:



Mine..........


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 18, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Taking the Shikamaru one, credit and rep will be donw of course.


----------



## Seany (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> A couple of avas and a set.
> Rehost and +rep, credit is not needed.



Hope you don't mind if i use these!


----------



## S.A.S (Sep 18, 2008)

Death Note said:


> MY new favorite Model! she is so kinky, which I like pek



i m taking the the sixth one i ll rep you and credit


----------



## Hio (Sep 18, 2008)

Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 taking this +rep


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 18, 2008)

Taking this.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 18, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I reaaaaaaaaaaaally have to get this stuff out of my photobucket. Someone please take them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Takin' Numb 5 thanks

+rep


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 18, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Giving out loads of simple avatars!! >D {part one}
> *Rep if taking.* Credit not needed.


^stealing sauceXNaru


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

2 Bleach sigs; they're kinda similar 
+rep, rehost, no need for credit


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 18, 2008)

New:


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Hope you don't mind if i use these!



of course not, enjoy


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 













made it for someone on another forum who didn't want it anymore


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 19, 2008)

Dango said:


> //claim.credit.enjoy.


Credit+ taking second one!pek


----------



## Sharada (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally, a giveaway thread 
My photobucket needed space.
Here are some ShikaTema sigs...












rep and credit if you're using


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 19, 2008)

takin' Number Five. <33


----------



## Sharada (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Mine..........


 
Remember to cred and rep.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 19, 2008)

Taking                                .


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 19, 2008)

takings


Reincarnation said:


> I'll take this thanks ^^


since u arent using ima claim 
me is takings my destiny soul birthday mate


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> [



mine       .


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Enjoy         .


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My spidey senses tell me that this set will be of use in the future.

Taking.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Credit and rep


​


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, this one is cool .


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

*New random avas again*


----------



## Juice (Sep 20, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 20, 2008)

della said:


> 2 Bleach sigs; they're kinda similar
> +rep, rehost, no need for credit


i'll take this ^^


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2008)

mine mine MINE!


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 20, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm taking this one


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2008)

*Avas again*


----------



## Juice (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine. 
Need too spread rep.  Will rep when I am able too.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 21, 2008)

*rep and credit if you please, I might use some of these in the future*





*Spoiler*: _complete sets_ 










^ gin tama


----------



## iSora (Sep 21, 2008)

Taking for later use.


----------



## Heero (Sep 21, 2008)

Macross Frontier:





Whole set:



credit plox


----------



## Ironhide (Sep 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit and rep
> 
> 
> ​



tAKING .......


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 22, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> tAKING .......



gave away : >


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2008)

Not as good at this as some of you, but I like to try from time to time


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a set for ether loveless, naruXdei or NaruXSasu? (Or SasuXNaru)  


+Rep!


----------



## King (Sep 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> Not as good at this as some of you, but I like to try from time to time



Mine. Will cred and rep soon.


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2008)

King said:


> Mine. Will cred and rep soon.



Didn't think anyone would take the stuff I offered
Use as you wish!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> Not as good at this as some of you, but I like to try from time to time



Might use this later


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Credit and rep



​


----------



## Connie (Sep 26, 2008)

*Soul Eater Avys (just rep)*


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 26, 2008)

Stealing number eight! 


+rep!


----------



## Demon Lord (Sep 26, 2008)

All of my avvys are there, except for the GIFs all are free to use.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2008)

Claiming


----------



## S.A.S (Sep 27, 2008)

reps and credits for who ever gets it.


----------



## Demon Lord (Sep 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Claiming



go ahead :]


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 28, 2008)

*I appreciate credit and rep please :3*


----------



## Juli (Sep 28, 2008)

Demon Lord said:


> All of my avvys are there, except for the GIFs all are free to use.



Taking this one.



I will crop it to 125x125 if you don't mind..^^


----------



## Uffie (Sep 28, 2008)

rep is nice   don't care about credit


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Kamina (Sep 28, 2008)

loveslick said:


> rep is nice   don't care about credit



Mine.. thanks.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 28, 2008)

I want 

Rep you later


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice stuff I see.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Celebrating for the new anime season.





Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking both of these, will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 28, 2008)

loveslick said:


> rep is nice   don't care about credit



taking, repping in a sec !


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Koppachino said:


>



may i? ive taken three of ur precious works and u know wut IMA USE THEM HAAHGA *chokes on hairball*

taking this


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2008)

Taking this, thanks Sasuke


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

hey Raiden, Yuki didn't make that set


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 28, 2008)

Using one of your ava's Cochise.

Repping now and credit.



I want to see some high quality Naruto avys guys. (:


----------



## ZackFaire (Sep 28, 2008)

hey connie im using the rukia avy rep and credit now


----------



## Uffie (Sep 29, 2008)

rep please


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 29, 2008)

loveslick said:


> rep please



I'll be taking these.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 29, 2008)

loveslick said:


> rep please



me wants :333

damn cant give rep yet, will later <3


----------



## Uffie (Sep 29, 2008)

A few more, rep is nice but I don't care about credit


----------



## Juice (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine Loveslick!


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 29, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Taking this, thanks Sasuke



uhm im still using it...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> uhm im still using it...



I did that on purpose, just messing with you .



loveslick said:


> A few more, rep is nice but I don't care about credit



Taking this pek.

You don't mind if I rep you later, right D: ?


----------



## Demon Lord (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not using any of these, most are pretty shitty, but have fun : D


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 30, 2008)

wooot JACKPOT!!


MINES
cant rep cuz well repped u before


----------



## Uffie (Sep 30, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Taking this pek.
> 
> You don't mind if I rep you later, right D: ?



Sure, no problem


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 30, 2008)

will be using each in time, claiming now before someone takes 'em

:WOW repping now


----------



## E (Sep 30, 2008)

MIIIIIINEEE!!!!!   

will rep when i reload


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 30, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Sure, no problem



I'll take this one.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 30, 2008)

Guess I better make some more


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 30, 2008)

Demon Lord said:


> I'm not using any of these, most are pretty shitty, but have fun : D




Taking this one i am

Und this one


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 1, 2008)

*Rep & Credit if take <3*

_*Random:*_

_*Naruto:*_


----------



## Juli (Oct 1, 2008)

Demon Lord said:


> I'm not using any of these, most are pretty shitty, but have fun : D



Taking this one..



Will rep you when I can. ^^


----------



## Uffie (Oct 1, 2008)

Some Bleach avatars, rep is nice but no need to credit


----------



## E (Oct 1, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Some Bleach avatars, rep is nice but no need to credit



argh, i wanted to take 'em all, but unlike other people, i'm not greedy 



will take these, will rep when i reload


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 1, 2008)

sasuke takings


----------



## Heero (Oct 1, 2008)

cred is all


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 1, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Sure, no problem


Taking


----------



## Heero (Oct 1, 2008)

​
rep, cred if you want


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Some Bleach avatars, rep is nice but no need to credit


 
Not taking, but if there are any Rukia or IchiRuki sets, lemme know.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 1, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep, cred if you want



Taking this. 

Also how do you do these kind of borders? (If it's a long and complicated process then nvm)


----------



## E (Oct 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## Heero (Oct 1, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Taking this.
> 
> Also how do you do these kind of borders? (If it's a long and complicated process then nvm)


not really, just make a single dot pattern, stroke 3px, then add a blending option stroke and change it to the pattern you made


----------



## Austeria (Oct 1, 2008)

Giving away some old stuff (credit plzthx):


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Giving away some old stuff (credit plzthx):


 
Taking for later, will rep and cred.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 1, 2008)

^ Go ahead and thanks.

More stuff (credits plzthx):

















 I still laugh when I look at this one. "Cars"... very ingenious...


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 2, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> sasuke takings



Sure, enjoy.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 2, 2008)

Some more Bleach, rep but don't worry about credit


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 2, 2008)

For any basketball fans out there:


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 2, 2008)

Austeria said:


> ^ Go ahead and thanks.
> 
> More stuff (credits plzthx):
> 
> ...


Stealing Death Note and Light sigs! (Death Note one with Rito and ryuuzaki) Rep!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Some more Bleach, rep but don't worry about credit


 
Taking. *Creds and reps*


----------



## Heero (Oct 2, 2008)

rep, credit if want


----------



## Juice (Oct 2, 2008)

Heero I am not going to use the other avi's after all. I will delete that post and re-rep you when I can.


----------



## E (Oct 2, 2008)

o shit heero, awesome haruhi avas 

there's too many 

i want 'em all 







these for now

i owe you another rep

i must spread now


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 2, 2008)

You bitches steal everything.


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Heero (Oct 3, 2008)

rep


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 3, 2008)

I WANT! 

Will use later.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 3, 2008)

Giving away my sexy Hime set. Might use it again someday in the future

credit me for thiz or i kill you  Rep not needed


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2008)

Heero said:


> ​
> rep, cred if you want



Taking. I'll rep you in a sec.


----------



## E (Oct 3, 2008)

i want this


heero, i promise i'll rep

that's two that i owe you 
(i need to spread )


----------



## Heero (Oct 4, 2008)

E said:


> i want this
> 
> 
> heero, i promise i'll rep
> ...


its alright, the one is enough

the avys dont take much time to do


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 4, 2008)

*Rep only; Cred is nice, but not necessary*


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

Just some Toki avs, cause I'm obsessive like that 

​


----------



## Demon Lord (Oct 5, 2008)

Moar







Just make sure to cred, rep is not needed but appreciated <3


----------



## S.A.S (Oct 5, 2008)

nice one i really love the last two they have great blending


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi! Could someone create me a Sig Request from The Nightmare before Christmas?

That would be really really nice 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, Kakashi, this isn't really a request shop 8D;;

This is the giveaways section. 

My shop is open. It's . . . somewhere on that page.


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 5, 2008)

Upps, Sorry 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

No prob <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuki Set_


I know this was posted a while ago, more than half a year ago actually, but is anyone using this Yuki set?


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know of anyone using it. 

Lulz, I found a 2-person set I made (for Dethklok, of course xDD)

​
Mainly for seniors, but I can resize the sig and the avatars will automatically resize if you choose them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2008)

Good. Cause if anyone was using it I'd cry.

I will need a different ava if I use that set. I don't like that ava and it's too big anyway.

I just gotta let Saito know I guess.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

'kay. xD

That's how I feel when people snag the amazing ones before I do  That's why I sit here.

All. Day. Long.

No, just kidding. xD


----------



## Kiba (Oct 5, 2008)

she looks like a doll,taking this one.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep



Taking                                 .

EDIT: To much rep the last 24 hours, i'll give you ASAP.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 6, 2008)

---


----------



## Curry (Oct 6, 2008)

*Rep so I know who you are + credit. Steal and die :>*

;;
;;

;
;


----------



## Curry (Oct 6, 2008)

*Rep so I know who you are + credit. Steal and die :>*

;;
;;
;;


----------



## Curry (Oct 6, 2008)

*Rep so I know who you are + credit. Steal and die :>*

;;
;;
;;


----------



## Curry (Oct 6, 2008)

*Rep so I know who you are + credit. Steal and die :>*



+


----------



## Juice (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine. Thanks Curry. 

I'll use it soon.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 6, 2008)

actually nvm. it'll make my sig too big :<


----------



## Temari (Oct 6, 2008)

Curry said:


> +



Taking this one curry, can't rep right now reped people to much 24hour, will rep you when i get it back.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 6, 2008)

AirGear Set

Please rehost, and cred


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 6, 2008)

and the hitsu sig


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 6, 2008)

*Please rep, credit is nice*


----------



## Binary (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll use this one please...


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm wearing the one I'm tooken.

Alright rep and credit you Curry.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 7, 2008)

Taking (reserving for later) *rep & credit*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 7, 2008)

Taking this. repping now


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2008)

Curry said:


> ;



Taking this :izuko


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2008)

I got that one Raiden.


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 7, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I got that one Raiden.



dude u just like a min ago used the one u requested on ttrs


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn .                   .


----------



## Uffie (Oct 8, 2008)

Sylar by request   If there's anything or anyone you wanna see leave a message on my wall.  None of these have borders but feel free to add them or you can ask me if you want.  




Rep please, no need to credit.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 8, 2008)

A couple more random things 

non senior



Senior



Chuck Bass set




Random 



Again, rep required but not credit.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 8, 2008)

It's mine Now


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 8, 2008)

Loveslick <3 I adore these, thanks so much! And I would've taken all of them, because they're lovely.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 8, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Sylar by request   If there's anything or anyone you wanna see leave a message on my wall.  None of these have borders but feel free to add them or you can ask me if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep please, no need to credit.



Taking (using for later) *rep*


----------



## Kamina (Oct 8, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Sylar by request   If there's anything or anyone you wanna see leave a message on my wall.  None of these have borders but feel free to add them or you can ask me if you want.
> 
> Rep please, no need to credit.



Mine.....


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 9, 2008)

rep only~


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~



almost took the middle one for the lulz

reserving


----------



## Mia (Oct 9, 2008)

150x150.


----------



## Juice (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine.    .


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn your fast lol.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 10, 2008)

I want this set


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 10, 2008)

*jun natsukawa - japanese sexy idols*







rep only~


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I want this set



All yours just rep and credit


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 10, 2008)

rep and credit plz~


----------



## murasex (Oct 11, 2008)

@ Snow - Those are badass avies. Just wanted to say that. XD


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 11, 2008)

It's only right if I take this one.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2008)

murasex said:


> @ Snow - Those are badass avies. Just wanted to say that. XD


<3


Grimmjow said:


> It's only right if I take this one.


I knew that either you or the other grimmjow will claim this avi


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 11, 2008)

Reserving.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 11, 2008)

Just a couple, rep as usual.  Thanks


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 12, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep



takings the renji one  will rep pm me if i need to credit cuz well some people dopnt want it


----------



## E (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm assuming that this hasn't been taken yet


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 12, 2008)

It              hasn't.


----------



## E (Oct 12, 2008)

but now it has


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 12, 2008)

Indeed it has.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 12, 2008)

E said:


> but now it has



By me.


----------



## Mukiru (Oct 12, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~



Taking the secon though I'll rep you once I can need to spread some first.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 12, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~



Mine, thanks!


----------



## Binary (Oct 12, 2008)

Death Note said:


> My latest. I probably won't give away any more set's for awhile.​
> 
> ​



Hisagi isn't using this anymore, so i'll use it.

Thank you.


----------



## E (Oct 12, 2008)

Kamina said:


> By me.



show me the post


----------



## Vago (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll use this one, didn't see anyone reserving it.


----------



## Ina (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Juice (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine. 

Will use soon.


----------



## Ina (Oct 12, 2008)

lol okay.
don't have to credit me, you know.


----------



## Juice (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, alright. Thanks again.


----------



## MizuNin (Oct 12, 2008)

Connie said:


>



If these are not taken, then MINE!


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 12, 2008)

Ina said:


>


i will take the fourth konan avay ^^ 


thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

Renders:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Avas:


*Spoiler*: __ 






I don't have all of them due to a virus.




Rep only on Avas.

Rep and Cred on renders.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2008)

made new Bleach ones





rep & credit if you use~<3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 13, 2008)

FUCK YES

I've been waiting for you to give this away.

Stef I want the avatar for this Now <3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 13, 2008)

I lost the avatar or I would have given it away as well.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 13, 2008)

mia said:


> 150x150.




Taking.


And yes mia, will do the necessary credrep xD


----------



## Kamina (Oct 13, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have that.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2008)

Hitman Reborn this time 







You know the drill; rep & credit!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 13, 2008)

Taking the second one from the top.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 13, 2008)

taking this one


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm out of rep atm so I'll rep you soon Snow Princess. Promise.


----------



## Mia (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> And yes mia, will do the necessary credrep xD



thanks ^^ cred is not necessary tho.

got 2 more. pretty simpe ones


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh wow I like the second mia.

I'll rep you in the morning.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 14, 2008)

*Rep required, credit is appreciated <3*

Code Geass

Yoruichi

Misc

Naruto ​


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think anyone took this, so I'll steal it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think no one has taken it either.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 14, 2008)

I was going to but I figured I'd never use it so I didn't


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2008)

It looked cool. I thought about it tho.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 14, 2008)

I actually have a shirt similar to that that I wear whenever I'm around my friends Uncle so he won't hit on me =D

okay enough spam xD


----------



## Isuzu (Oct 14, 2008)

Snagging this one someday 8D


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ​



Snagging these for later use.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 14, 2008)

Just remember to Rep


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 15, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> made new Bleach ones
> 
> rep & credit if you use~<3





Hisagi said:


> Yoruichi
> ​


​ Taking these


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 15, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Hitman Reborn this time



Taking! 

Reps in 24 hours


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ​



Taking this one,Hisa


----------



## Hana (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are some icons that I made awhile ago. No credit required (but appreciated) *but rep is!* I like to know who is using my stuff.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Credit + Rep on this one.





Just rep on this one.


----------



## Juice (Oct 17, 2008)

Mia, I am taking this.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2008)

Ina said:


>



Reserving I think no one took these?


----------



## Binary (Oct 18, 2008)

It's not very good, but cred and rep if anyone wants to use..


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 18, 2008)

*rep & credit if take*






If you'd like a border just tell me.


----------



## Binary (Oct 18, 2008)

Disturbia said:


> If you'd like a border just tell me.



I'll have this thanks.


----------



## Sine (Oct 18, 2008)

Taking


----------



## Heero (Oct 18, 2008)

rep


----------



## Juice (Oct 18, 2008)

Taking this Heero.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 19, 2008)

rep


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 19, 2008)

Uffie said:


> rep



Taking for later use.


----------



## L Lawliet (Oct 19, 2008)

Repped.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 19, 2008)

Disturbia said:


> If you'd like a border just tell me.



Taking for future use  *rep + credit*


----------



## Kamina (Oct 19, 2008)

Uffie said:


> rep



Taking for future use.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2008)

Uffie said:


> rep



snatching for future use


----------



## Juice (Oct 20, 2008)

Reserving for future use.

*Edit:*

24 hour limit.  I will rep when I can.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 20, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep



Oooh, taken.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

rep


----------



## Binary (Oct 21, 2008)

Taking.
If i'm not using i'm getting someone to resize it.


----------



## testxxxx (Oct 21, 2008)

takin this one?


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 21, 2008)

Taking for later.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

by the way if you take rep please


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 22, 2008)

Wanna use them be my guest, just credit and rep plz~<3







wanna comment on them go here:
killer455


----------



## Mia (Oct 22, 2008)

Juice said:


> Reserving for future use.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 24 hour limit.  I will rep when I can.



sure


----------



## Uffie (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone would be interested in this kind of thing but I'll post them anyway, rep if taking please.


----------



## Mia (Oct 22, 2008)

^those are awesome. stylish


----------



## Kuran (Oct 22, 2008)

uffie, u owe me like chuck sets, and now i see u giving out sets to other peoplez


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

*Claymore ava and sig*





I used it about half a year ago, now free for the first to grab (no credit, rep only if you feel like it)


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello! Just stopping in to ask if anyone has or could make me a Kouichi X Kouji(digimon frontier) sig/ava set.. I'll rep and cred twice!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 23, 2008)

there are special places where you can request avatars and sigs


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

They're called shops.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I claim these three.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 23, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep


Taking


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Revy said:


> I claim these three.



they're yours 

sistah pek


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I used it about half a year ago, now free for the first to grab (no credit, rep only if you feel like it)



Taking this Zaru.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 23, 2008)

*some avas: rep & credit if take*


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2008)

That Itachi one is nice. Too bad I don't like him.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

lol, Dani. 


Taking. 

Reps.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Those look lovely Disturbia 

Just a couple, I'll make some anime avys next time.



rep as usual please


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2008)

Taking, yes? +Reps 

I have to spread before I can rep you again.


----------



## Heero (Oct 23, 2008)

rep





credit and rep


----------



## Juice (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine            .


----------



## Heero (Oct 23, 2008)

Juice your fast


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit and rep


Taking these two.
I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn Juice lol.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

*Rep required, credit is appreciated <3*


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 23, 2008)

Reserving for someone on the TTGL  thread. Will have them rep and cred you later.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

Righty then


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm taking the 3rd on from the top. I'll use it later.

Rep you soon Irene


----------



## Juice (Oct 24, 2008)

Heero said:


> Juice your fast





Grimmjow said:


> Damn Juice lol.










I'm going to switch to this one instead Heero, I will rep when I can though.


----------



## Sine (Oct 24, 2008)

Taking taking


----------



## Uffie (Oct 24, 2008)

Rep if taking please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

*Halloween sets*

*credit for each set.
You can't pick 2 or 3 sets/signatures/avatars, only one at a time ^__^*


















​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

*credit for each set.
You can't pick 2 or 3 sets/signatures/avatars, only one at a time ^__^*




















​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

*credit for each set.
You can't pick 2 or 3 sets/signatures/avatars, only one at a time ^__^
*











​


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 24, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> That Itachi one is nice. Too bad I don't like him.





Red Sands said:


> Taking.
> 
> Reps.





Uffie said:


> Those look lovely Disturbia





Ricky said:


> Taking, yes? +Reps
> 
> I have to spread before I can rep you again.



Thank you guys. pek


----------



## Kiba (Oct 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *Rep and credit for each set.
> You can't pick 2 or 3 sets/signatures/avatars, only one at a time ^__^
> *
> 
> ...



Taking this set, we need some Halloween love.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Taking this set, we need some Halloween love.



halloween love is all around, eh?


----------



## Kamina (Oct 24, 2008)

Heero said:


>



Mine, thanks!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 24, 2008)

Well since Juice doesn't want it. I'll save it for Grimmjow since he looks like he wanted it.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 24, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Well since Juice doesn't want it. I'll save it for Grimmjow since he looks like he wanted it.



Can't save for other people, i'll have it..


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 24, 2008)

I've seen it done before?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​



We can reserve for later use right?  Must have for halloween


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah you can.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *credit for each set.*
> *You can't pick 2 or 3 sets/signatures/avatars, only one at a time ^__^*
> 
> ​
> ...


 
Taking Yuki! Will rep later.


----------



## Lindsay (Oct 24, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



taking, thanks xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Ricky said:


> We can reserve for later use right?  Must have for halloween


sure, you can have it 

just don't forget to credit 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Taking Yuki! Will rep later.



sure, don't worry about that xD


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2008)

Holy crap there was a party in here   yeah, give away all the cool stuff while I'm sick


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

I made two different sets so I thought I might as well give this one away.





Rep&Cred, plz.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I made two different sets so I thought I might as well give this one away.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



too cute.... must... have! e_o 

repped <3 will credit when i use


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> too cute.... must... have! e_o
> 
> repped <3 will credit when i use



I knew you'd love it. 

<3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2008)

*Credit required, rep is nice :3*

Sauce set  I want credit for this one


----------



## Ari (Oct 24, 2008)

Credit me, b****es.


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ​


Mine mine miiiiine.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol, this sig is barely legal


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

I should say so its way too big for NF


----------



## Sharada (Oct 25, 2008)

You're right


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

a resize could always do it


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 25, 2008)

I love your Halloween giveaway sets,Yuki


----------



## Sharada (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's the revised version


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *credit for each set.
> You can't pick 2 or 3 sets/signatures/avatars, only one at a time ^__^
> *
> 
> ...


Do want     .


----------



## Sharada (Oct 25, 2008)

But it's taken


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

Takumi said:


> I love your Halloween giveaway sets,Yuki


thanks :]




Ryuk said:


> Do want     .



Hollow'd heart already stole it :<


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

*Old sigs, free to take*








​


----------



## Sharada (Oct 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


Taking this


----------



## Ari (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2008)

Reserved for later use


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> ​



may i take the lenalee?


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 25, 2008)

*Halloween sets: rep & credit if take*






​


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sharada said:


> But it's taken





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> thanks :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know    >:3


----------



## Kamina (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine........................


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

snagging. Can't wait to use these.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 25, 2008)

You're supposed to put on your _own_ giveaways.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

right.... Well, I didn't know what to do, just wanted to say that they're open now. Should I take them down?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

Actually no, what it is 
is if someone see's something they want to use, and its already been claimed, but that said person who claimed it, isn't using it anymore, that makes the give away free for the taking. or I should assume.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

I repped you... don't worry.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 25, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Mine........................





The Observer said:


> snagging.



Enjoy. <3 Just don't forget to rep and credit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

Rep has been given, and credit will be given


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

Credit would be nice for the set you're using now ya know


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

Done. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sine (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine instead


----------



## Uffie (Oct 26, 2008)

Nothing exciting, just a few black and white avys.  Rep if taking please


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 26, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep
> 
> 
> 
> credit and rep



I'll take these for now Heero.


----------



## E (Oct 26, 2008)

never wore, might as well give
rep and credit for transparent job 




and rehost on the sig too


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please


Taking this one :WOW

It says I must spread rep first! I?ll rep you later neh!


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 27, 2008)

*Halloween sets: rep & credit if take*

*Here's some more I made in my free time. <3*


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 27, 2008)

The usual procedure^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2008)

Disturbia, i think you should resize your signatures 

the limit is 500k, but normally you should make them smaller in case the one who will use the set will have 1,2 spoilers or some words there


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah even senior members aren’t allowed over 550 (width) x 500 (height) for total signature space.. and those are all 550 per height!

Nice sets though..:WOW


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for telling me, guys. It's fixed now.


----------



## Ari (Oct 27, 2008)

Anemone




Rep and Credit


----------



## Ari (Oct 27, 2008)

Rep and credit


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2008)

Ari said:


> Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and Credit


Will Rep and Credit


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2008)

Ari said:


> Anemone
> 
> 
> Rep and Credit



Mine                      .


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Ari said:


> Rep and credit



Taking       .


----------



## Juice (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

^ I think someone took that sig already.


----------



## Juice (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I'll just use the avatar then.


----------



## Ari (Oct 27, 2008)

*~Halloween~*

Rep and credit


----------



## Cero (Oct 27, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Sylar by request   If there's anything or anyone you wanna see leave a message on my wall.  None of these have borders but feel free to add them or you can ask me if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking :3!


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 27, 2008)

Ari said:


> *~Halloween~*
> 
> Rep and credit



HOLY SUGA MAMA can u give me the stock for the last three avas? and claiming the blair one!!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

Claymore avatars  mere crops and gradient alters, nothing special. rep and maybe credit if you take




there is a serious lack of good claymore fanart on dA D:
yeah, i won't give away any Irene avatars  those are all mine


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 28, 2008)

Same old same old. ^^


----------



## MizuNin (Oct 29, 2008)

taking if these are not taken yet


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 29, 2008)

Jdorama actresses avatars 

*Kaho*



*Masami Nagasawa*



*Saki Aibu*


----------



## Sharada (Oct 29, 2008)

Rep only~
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Rep only~


mine           .


----------



## Sharada (Oct 30, 2008)

Rep only~


*Spoiler*: __ 












--

Borderless


----------



## Ari (Oct 30, 2008)

I want that but I'm repsealed


----------



## Sharada (Oct 30, 2008)

It's OK, take it


----------



## Curry (Oct 30, 2008)

*pretty women 3.0 // rep so that i know you took the avy+credit*

;;
;;
;;


----------



## Curry (Oct 30, 2008)

*pretty women 3.0 // rep so that i know you took the avy+credit*

;;
;;


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 30, 2008)

Pretty indeed. Mine


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 31, 2008)

lol                                     nvm


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 1, 2008)

Taking *rep +credit*


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 1, 2008)

*avas: rep & credit if take*


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2008)

Taking     .


----------



## E (Nov 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2008)

Me takes this one.


----------



## testxxxx (Nov 2, 2008)

Taking this one.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 2, 2008)

Taking                     .


----------



## Ina (Nov 2, 2008)

*free to take, no credit needed*


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 2, 2008)

Taking this one


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 2, 2008)

i can has these, no?

reps for both of you


----------



## mizuki05 (Nov 3, 2008)

Taking + rep+ credit thanks.pek


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 5, 2008)

Anything in my main or avatars album you can use, except the animated shit, because I only found those, I didn't make them.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 5, 2008)

can i has?



rep and cred :3


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes you can :3


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 5, 2008)

thankies :3
rep on it's way and cred when i use it ta


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone got any Berserk sets?

Repping anyone for good sets.


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 5, 2008)

lol, actual set



Its an old one I used like, last year, if you don't mind.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 5, 2008)

lol Berserk set again




Testing


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 6, 2008)

providing an old Berserk Set I never used


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 6, 2008)

Demon Lord said:


> lol, actual set
> 
> 
> 
> Its an old one I used like, last year, if you don't mind.





Takumi said:


> lol Berserk set again
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hisagi said:


> providing an old Berserk Set I never used



Nice, repping all of you.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 6, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


That's amazing. I'm not using it but I had to say it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 6, 2008)

*Rep and Credit*


lol i havent touched photoshop in so long


----------



## Sharada (Nov 7, 2008)

Rep only~ 


*Spoiler*: _Haruhi-ism_ 














--


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

Rep and Credit.

I wasn't planning on using it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can have these?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Nico Bellic took them.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 8, 2008)

*avas: rep & credit if take*


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

disturbia posted some! 
i thieve too much from here
mine


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 8, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Can have these?



Someone took it.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be taking these two.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 8, 2008)

Calling these two.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2008)

Taken. Thanks I will Rep and Cred


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

Rep + Cred if it's taken, plz.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 9, 2008)

*Rep and Credit ^^*






















*lol i hope you enjoy my crappy sets ^^*


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 9, 2008)

do want 

rep once i use it


----------



## firefist (Nov 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 











*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 









*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 














Rep if you use please.

BTW: Is there any Jiraiya or TS Sasuke Ava/Sign Giveaway?


----------



## Kiba (Nov 9, 2008)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this one xd, reping now will cred when use ^_^.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Rep + Cred if it's taken, plz.



Reserving. Hope that's okay


----------



## Miki Aiko (Nov 9, 2008)

It's been awhile. I'm kinda rusty at the moment, cause I haven't made anything in sometime. 





​


----------



## Ironhide (Nov 9, 2008)

Taking this


----------



## Sine (Nov 10, 2008)

Mien  .


----------



## firefist (Nov 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Dragonball_ 




















Rep only please.


----------



## firefist (Nov 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Others_ 


















Rep only please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2008)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: _Others_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 11, 2008)

Removed sig.


----------



## Heero (Nov 12, 2008)

cred + rep


----------



## E (Nov 12, 2008)

omg, i wanna take that, heero 

but greed is bad, i wouldn't use it until i finished TTGL 





lol @ fucken google results for "hot bitches"
*technically, any chugger can steal the stock and actually do _something_ to them and that wouldn't require any sort of credit or rep for that matter
but i'm not touching those, i use stuff taht *i *find, i trust *my* taste 
(maybe i'll take a few )


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2008)

Heero said:


> cred + rep


 
Saving for E when done with TTGL....could you pm me the stock please?


----------



## E (Nov 12, 2008)

it's ok lol, you can have it

i'm only on ep. 4


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Get to watching TTGL, E. 


Rep and Cred plz.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 13, 2008)

Rep + Cred on these.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 14, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Rep + Cred on these.



moin


----------



## Hana (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are some old SOTW Tags I don't want. Just* rep* and enjoy.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 15, 2008)

Part 1
Cred + Rep is all i ask if you wanna use these

*Spoiler*: __ 















If you want it resized or a border added to it just pm me


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 15, 2008)

Part 2
Cred + Rep is all i ask if you wanna use these

*Spoiler*: __ 








Will resize and add border if asked


----------



## Brigade (Nov 15, 2008)

*Cred and Rep please.

Thank you.*


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 15, 2008)

Brigade said:


> T


Best thing on this page, Casshern Sins. 


Taking, Rep and Cred will be given.


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 15, 2008)

Taking this.


----------



## Monark (Nov 15, 2008)

A simple TTGL set with a vertical tag. I know it's a bit threadbare, but I've been beating myself up over what to do with this render- this is obviously not it. So it's now for anyone who wants it. enjoy 



Cred appreciated

Rep not necessary


----------



## Heero (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2008)

Heero said:


>



Taking this.


----------



## murasex (Nov 17, 2008)

i claim all of them, chaur. x]

wait, can i? 

if not, this is mine! ->


----------



## E (Nov 17, 2008)

i want this one


----------



## murasex (Nov 17, 2008)

god, chaur makes damn nice avies. x[



go for it, e


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 17, 2008)

I knew E would claim the Aizen one before I could get it lol.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> ^ Get to watching TTGL, E.
> 
> 
> Rep and Cred plz.



I'm taking this. It might come in handy one of these days.


----------



## Monark (Nov 18, 2008)

this set was just an experiment and I don't really need it. Up 4 grabs.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess, it?s time to say goodbye to some of my sets 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skylit (Nov 18, 2008)

Next round o_O


*Spoiler*: __ 
















*Spoiler*: __ 















Rep only

[I guess... for the others signatures and avys', too :}]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 18, 2008)

1st Vongola said:


> I guess, it´s time to say goodbye to some of my sets
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking these.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 18, 2008)

rep if taking please


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 18, 2008)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please



mine


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2008)

Taking for later use


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll take this one.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 18, 2008)

1st Vongola said:


> I guess, it?s time to say goodbye to some of my sets
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Nice, will use.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 18, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Nice, will use.



Which one? 

And don't forget to rep.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 18, 2008)

He can't rep lol. He's rep sealed and he has a red bar meaning it would be null.


----------



## E (Nov 18, 2008)

i remember doing that when i was sealed


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine            

edit:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 18, 2008)

1st Vongola said:


> Which one?
> 
> And don't forget to rep.



Noob i'm sealed 

And nice bundle charounity. Might take Byakuya.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2008)

chauronity are you gonna use that avvy or not


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine mine mine.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2008)

Since chauronity seems to be using the other one...


----------



## chauronity (Nov 19, 2008)

Ricky said:


> Since chauronity seems to be using the other one...



Nah, it's yours.

I made myself a new one. ;D


----------



## Curry (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG it's Chauronity!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 19, 2008)

Taking          .


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 19, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Nah, it's yours.
> 
> I made myself a new one. ;D



Be taking the Ulqurria one.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 19, 2008)

ill take this now that he is using the hisu one ^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2008)

Taking this.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 19, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> ill take this now that he is using the hisu one ^^



oh my god


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll wait what that Grimmjow one you're just chauronity


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2008)

Taking the colored Byakuya avy at the top of the page.



Red Sands said:


> Taking          .



FFFF


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2008)

rep plz


----------



## Kamina (Nov 19, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep plz



Mine!

Thanks Heero


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 19, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep plz


 
Can't take either...but if you have anymore Yoko let me know.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 19, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep plz



I'll take this, but just the avatar.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 20, 2008)

Disturbia said:


> _*Random:*_
> _*Naruto:*_


 suigetsu mines


----------



## Masurao (Nov 21, 2008)

Gundam ava's. Rep if taken.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E (Nov 22, 2008)

rep  pls








rep, cred and rehost pls


----------



## Heero (Nov 22, 2008)

just rep


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2008)

Heero said:


> just rep



Taking this. Will rep as soon as possible <33333.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 22, 2008)

E said:


> rep  pls



I'll take this off your hands.


----------



## Peak (Nov 22, 2008)

Heero said:


> just rep


Taking this.


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 23, 2008)

Avatar dump:

Cred, rep is appreciated :3


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 23, 2008)

Heero said:


> just rep



Taking =3 

thnks!


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 23, 2008)

>



takining ^^


----------



## spacekowb0y (Nov 23, 2008)

the PSD:  

both are included in the psd. just change the layers


----------



## Heero (Nov 23, 2008)

rep


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2008)

Demon Lord said:


> Avatar dump:
> 
> Cred, rep is appreciated :3







Taking these.


----------



## Atmosphere (Nov 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> ​


I want this one :amazed


----------



## Un??mmon (Nov 23, 2008)

might as well post something

​ 
​
​
just credit me please, if taken


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 24, 2008)

E said:


> rep  pls



Mine                    .


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 24, 2008)

shitty sets that no-one will probably ever want, buuuuuuuut~


​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 24, 2008)

dexter dawg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2008)

E said:


> rep  pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Gin.


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 25, 2008)

E said:


> rep  pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *yoink*

Thanks!!


----------



## E (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^
special case for you 

credit for the ava 

mehh, idk w/e


----------



## E (Nov 26, 2008)

rep pls; cred optional


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 26, 2008)

E said:


> rep pls; cred optional



Mine                  .


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 27, 2008)

E said:


> rep pls; cred optional


Taking these.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 27, 2008)

E said:


> rep pls; cred optional



mine


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 27, 2008)

E said:


> ]



Taking. *rep*


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine                          ?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2008)

Sure lol .


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 27, 2008)

If you had a Yoko avy with it, could i use the set later?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2008)

Alright, I'm sure Ryuk wouldn't mind .

I'll try to make really good one as soon as possible.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, i've repped you now!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2008)

I asked E to make this for you :


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh...ok, thanks Guys!


----------



## Brigade (Nov 27, 2008)

*Rep and Cred(optional) please.*


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

Credit and Rep please.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Credit and Rep please.



Taking this one.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

First one get, Raiden? 

Remember to credit.


----------



## Monark (Nov 28, 2008)

Rep Please. Cred not necessary


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

Time for Nia avys. 

Rep and Cred plz.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Rep and Cred(optional) please.*



Mine. Can I use it on another site ?


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

I went on an avy making mode when Zaru made an avy contest, sadly, it was all 150x200

Tell me if you want me to make 'em whatever size :3


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

Sharada said:


> I went on an avy making mode when Zaru made an avy contest, sadly, it was all 150x200
> 
> Tell me if you want me to make 'em whatever size you want me :3



fuck sharada, them are good giveaways! 
this one is mine now ta


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

continuation of ^










--

Thank you Tatsu


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

Moar :3


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

Sharada said:


> continuation of ^
> 
> Thank you Tatsu



you're welcome darling
the the other two posts worth of giveaways look fab too 
dunno why za- well that's zaru for you


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww Tatsu 

I was a bit sad because all that effort was for nothing. 

But you complementing me is the best gift of all


----------



## Brigade (Nov 28, 2008)

London said:


> Mine. Can I use it on another site ?


 
Do what you want.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Aww Tatsu
> 
> I was a bit sad because all that effort was for nothing.
> 
> But you complementing me is the best gift of all



zaru is beyond picky
i saw that thread he made, there were bare avvies i felt like thieving and he was like "meh..." when he saw them
any winners yet?


----------



## Kamina (Nov 28, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Rep Please. Cred not necessary



Mine, many thanks!


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

Murasex and Dave won 
I think they posted more than a million


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Murasex and Dave won
> I think they posted more than a million



yeah murasex's ones were good tbh 
and they sure did post more than a million trillion times
anyway, you should post these kinda avvies and sigs more often, i might just thieve them


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

Took me a while to take them all 

Go ahead and thieve them


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

>


ok i take more 

don't worry i know how to resize, do borders dadada


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

To be truthful, I think mine are badly done 

--

150x150 avatars


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

Sharada said:


> To be truthful, I think mine are badly done
> 
> --
> 
> 150x150 avatars



you lie! 
they're nice 
i wouldn't mind if you made my avvies actually


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

No U 

I think I loff you


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

NOEZ! 
i love you too darling 
shame i have to wait until january until i'm a senior member to use them 
but i guess i can resize them if i'm THAT desperate


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh noez 

You have the rep and the posts (2000 posts in such a short time ), I'll make you a lot when you're a senior


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 28, 2008)

i like arguing in the NF cafe 
that's what get's me loads of posts 
you have bare reps for someone who joined a month after me 
i envy you now 
btw where'd you get your stocks from? 
they're cool


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

I think that's enough spamming, dont you think?



Btw, I'll be taking this one, Ada.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

Now I'm giving away 125x125


----------



## Monark (Nov 28, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Mine, many thanks!



You're very welcome 

remember to rep 



Sharada said:


> Murasex and Dave won
> I think they posted more than a million



I saw that


----------



## Altron (Nov 28, 2008)

Rep +Cred


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2008)

Could this be made 150 x 150 Please Shara-Chan


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 28, 2008)

Altron said:


> Rep +Cred
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



claming for lata
rep now and cred when use


----------



## Sharada (Nov 28, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Could this be made 150 x 150 Please Shara-Chan


I will


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2008)

could you do this and Include all the picture please 
Or if not just the boobs  of 150x150


----------



## Sharada (Nov 29, 2008)

Whips♥ said:


> could you do this and Include all the picture please
> Or if not just the boobs  of 150x150


Lol, sorry if I took too long 
I fell asleep.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2008)

this one came out better than the gavin one, but the border sucks.  anyone want it? 8D

i can make a matching avatar if anyone wants it.​


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

another one 



rep please

cred optional


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 29, 2008)

Sharada said:


> I went on an avy making mode when Zaru made an avy contest, sadly, it was all 150x200
> 
> Tell me if you want me to make 'em whatever size :3
> 
> ...



Grabbing both X3 Can I resize and re-border then on my own? xD


----------



## Sharada (Nov 29, 2008)

Go ahead :>

Oh and remember to rep


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

2 More 





REP POR FAVOR
CRED NO THANKS


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2008)

HARUKO! 

just wanted to say that. 

EDIT:

some quickies. and of course, they're superjail.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Grabbing both X3 Can I resize and re-border then on my own? xD



i swear i was taking the girl in red ?
ah well, you can have it


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 30, 2008)

@Tatsubon, you can have the girl in red


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> @Tatsubon, you can have the girl in red



nooooooez it's fine you have it darling!


----------



## E (Nov 30, 2008)

^^
still awaiting payment


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 30, 2008)

E said:


> ^^
> still awaiting payment



had to spread rep since yesterday
lemme try again now and see if it works


----------



## E (Nov 30, 2008)

payment received 

i'm worse than the russian mafia


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 30, 2008)

i must now receive transaction receipt 
lol, ladies, guns, vodka an' all?


----------



## E (Nov 30, 2008)

jet the slasher hands those out 

yep, and the cement shoes too


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 30, 2008)

lol! 
ok i'll stop spamming now


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2008)

rep/cred


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 30, 2008)

Credit pl0x 



and leave me a visitor message if you take it


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 30, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep/cred



Call the sig! *reps


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> and leave me a visitor message if you take it



Taking this .


----------



## Monark (Dec 1, 2008)

A RENDER





If you use her, please rep/cred, acknowledging that this bitch took me 3 1/2 hours to render


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 1, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> A RENDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES PLZ, for later use


----------



## Sharada (Dec 1, 2008)

Rep and Credit plox


----------



## Kamina (Dec 1, 2008)

Rep and credit if taken.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2008)

*This sig is back up for grabs. Please credit Yuki if you're going to take it. Reps or credit to me is by no means necessary.*



Taking this.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine                  .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 1, 2008)

Trying to exhaust my TTGL folder. 

*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Set_ 










Rep + Cred.


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 2, 2008)

TAKES

rep and cred red sand sama 

i mean sora


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

Lol, glad you like it.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 2, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Trying to exhaust my TTGL folder.
> 
> Rep + Cred.



Taking this one. 

Will rep after 24 hrs


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 2, 2008)

Heero said:


> rep/cred



Ill take the avy too. Thanks!


----------



## Sharada (Dec 2, 2008)

Rep only~

(I don't think it's any good  I guess I'll make a few more later.)


----------



## Sharada (Dec 2, 2008)

Rep only~


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't see this one. Mine as well.


----------



## Monark (Dec 2, 2008)

Another render 

from the February cover of Dengekihime magazine






Rep and Cred if you use, please


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 2, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> YES PLZ, for later use


Can I get it after you're done?


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 3, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Rep only~



Taking this one. :3


----------



## Monark (Dec 3, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Can I get it after you're done?



remember to rep


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 3, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Can I get it after you're done?



Malmsey seems to be ok with it, so sure. I'll post it here with a quote to Malmsey's post when I'm done.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol Woken, your sets are always almost sexy women 

Remind me to make you a set


----------



## Sharada (Dec 3, 2008)

Rep only~
(Not for sig use, just for... anything else you can do with them xD)



*Spoiler*: __ 








I have a few more but I can't upload them


----------



## Monark (Dec 4, 2008)

remember to rep and cred


----------



## Sharada (Dec 4, 2008)

Taking


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2008)

Will use later


----------



## Monark (Dec 4, 2008)

rep if you use, cred not necessary


----------



## Monark (Dec 4, 2008)

I admit that the quality of this one is not that great, but I'm sick of working on it...


nevertheless, rep and cred if you use.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> I admit that the quality of this one is not that great, but I'm sick of working on it...
> 
> 
> nevertheless, rep and cred if you use.



Taking. Can't rep, so I'll credit ya. Nice render.


----------



## Monark (Dec 5, 2008)

Another one for the masses 





These bitches took me forever, so you better rep me if you use them 

seriously 


and cred


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be taking this one.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 5, 2008)

Taking         .


----------



## Sharada (Dec 5, 2008)

Lawl, I'll make avys after I'm done making a set 

Rep only~


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 5, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> remember to rep


Thanks.........


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 5, 2008)

Mia said:


>



mine


----------



## Monark (Dec 5, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Thanks.........



meaning remember to rep *me* when you use it


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 5, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Rep only~



I'll take this for later.


----------



## Monark (Dec 6, 2008)

An easier one this time 






as always, rep and cred if you use it


----------



## Suzie (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars - Part 1_ 






cred+rep​


----------



## Suzie (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars - Part 2_ 






cred+rep​


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars - Part 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 6, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Lawl, I'll make avys after I'm done making a set
> 
> Rep only~



Taking for later.


----------



## Sine (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine     .


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 6, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars - Part 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will use this now 
have to resize it though


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars - Part 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking this .

Will rep as soon as possible.​


----------



## Monark (Dec 6, 2008)

MY NEW BEST RENDER TO DATE





even so, there are one or two miniscule rough spots, but they shouldn't be a problem 


As always, rep and cred if you use


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 6, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> MY NEW BEST RENDER TO DATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't you do anything else except renders? 
they're so easy to do


----------



## Monark (Dec 6, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> don't you do anything else except renders?
> they're so easy to do



 I DO have a shop, you know. No, I don't just do renders. 

But there's rendering, and then there's rendering well. The former is easy to do, the latter is not. It takes time, patience, and accuracy, which is what I've been working on, and is why I've been uploading a bunch of renders here . 

I'm not a "one-trick pony"


----------



## Sharada (Dec 6, 2008)

When rendering, try resizing it, to not let the rough spots be too obvious. 
But it might lose the pic's accuracy/sharpness


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 6, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> I DO have a shop, you know. No, I don't just do renders.
> 
> But there's rendering, and then there's rendering well. The former is easy to do, the latter is not. It takes time, patience, and accuracy, which is what I've been working on, and is why I've been uploading a bunch of renders here .
> 
> I'm not a "one-trick pony"



that's still relating to your renders 
i wouldn't know what you do in your shop because you delete most of your work anyway


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

Really, wtf? This is a giveaway thread, if malmsey wants to give away render, that's her business, if you dont like it then dont look at them.



Sharada said:


> When rendering, try resizing it, to not let the rough spots be too obvious.
> But it might lose the pic's accuracy/sharpness



There is always the sharpen filter. 



And Malmsey, I'll be taking that render, I like it.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 6, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Really, wtf? This is a giveaway thread, if malmsey wants to give away render, that's her business, if you dont like it then dont look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wasn't critisizing i was just *asking
*is it that bad to ask a question out of curiosity?


----------



## Monark (Dec 6, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> that's still relating to your renders
> i wouldn't know what you do in your shop because you delete most of your work anyway



that's to prevent blatant ripping on my watch 
if people rip want to rip the stuff i make, it won't be from my shop. 



Sοra said:


> Really, wtf? This is a giveaway thread, if malmsey wants to give away render, that's her business, if you dont like it then dont look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks. and i'm a guy


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry, name threw me off.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 6, 2008)

You know the drill, rep only~


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avys_ 


























Take whatever you want. No need to cred or rep.


----------



## Monark (Dec 6, 2008)

fucking mine


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll grab this for later


----------



## Sharada (Dec 7, 2008)

Remember to rep


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2008)

Does Shara have any more big boobs Avatars to give away?


----------



## Sharada (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry, lolis only 

--

Rep only~

(This is the only thing I could find that was SFW and renderable )


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2008)

DamnYou    .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 7, 2008)

Me and Ada picked the same theme to giveaway. :<


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 















*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## Sharada (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you Uzu 

--

I _am_ a Haruhi-tard 

But you have Mikuru


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been waiting for this one.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 7, 2008)

Too cute not to make but too cute for me to use.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel generous today 

This time, the renders took me a while 

Rep only~ 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## firefist (Dec 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





 <--- this one only with cred.


----------



## Monark (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey TatsuBon, some non-renders for your piece of mind 








*Spoiler*: _SET_ 








*Spoiler*: _SET_ 








as always, rep and cred if you use


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2008)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Taking these. Damn, I really wanted the avy showing Vegeta's eye, but I don't think it would be fair to take two for the price of one.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 7, 2008)

Which one, Raiden?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2008)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Taking.  Repped, you shall be.


----------



## E (Dec 8, 2008)

hello guys, i'll be brief with this non-contributing post of mine

so yesterday i was making a bunch of stuff, and i was all liek "i should give this away, but i dont wanna, because i want it for myself"

soo, what i've decided to do is, that if  i make stuff that i have no intention in keeping, i should find it easier to give it away (plus, i dont want to open a shop, i'm not at that level lol)

with that being said, request a theme, series  or whatever that you want to see being given away, and i'll provide what i can


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 8, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Hey TatsuBon, some non-renders for your piece of mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good lad 
if you thought i was barkin' at you, trust me i wasn't
might consider goin' round that shop of yours actually


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 8, 2008)

Taking this


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 8, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Hey TatsuBon, some non-renders for your piece of mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this.

Could you send me the stock pic too?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Which one, Raiden?



I was going to take the one with Vegeta wide eyed, but the poster blow me apparently didn't realize that I had claimed it. Meh, it's fine, I'll take the gif .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 8, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I was going to take the one with Vegeta wide eyed, but the poster blow me apparently didn't realize that I had claimed it. Meh, it's fine, I'll take the gif .



Didn't know. You didn't say at the time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 8, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avys_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking  broski.


----------



## Kiba (Dec 9, 2008)

Rep if you use, credit optional. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Didn't know. You didn't say at the time.



Yeah, I did. Check my very post on the page . Don't sweat it, I don't care XD.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 9, 2008)

OIC nao.


----------



## Heero (Dec 9, 2008)

credit rep


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 9, 2008)

Heero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 9, 2008)

Now for some shitty ava's...







Juss rep if you use


----------



## Sine (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll have this


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 9, 2008)

Heero said:


> credit rep



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 10, 2008)

taking this one


----------



## Monark (Dec 10, 2008)

Some more avi's 150x150


*Spoiler*: __ 









cred/rep if you take them


----------



## Monark (Dec 10, 2008)

Three more 


*Spoiler*: __ 










cred/rep please


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2008)

Nny said:


> Now for some shitty ava's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IZ DAT SUM BIOMEGA?!

EVERYONE REP HER


----------



## Kiba (Dec 10, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Some more avi's 150x150
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



taking Yukiko Amagi avatar


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 10, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Some more avi's 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking thanks ^^


----------



## E (Dec 10, 2008)

set i made in my little temporary shop thingy...

*Spoiler*: __ 











rep and cred


----------



## Monark (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol one more




cred/rep if you take it


----------



## Monark (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, what the hell 










they're all 150x150 Avi's

rep and cred if you take them 

EDIT:
more






again, rep/cred if taken


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 12, 2008)

Cred+rep


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 12, 2008)

This one is up again, cred/rep to Malmsey.



Malmsey said:


> A RENDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2008)

Taking .


----------



## Kuro (Dec 12, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> again, rep/cred if taken



Taking          .


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

Three more 






cred/rep plox


----------



## Sharada (Dec 12, 2008)

You should make a 125x125 avy for once


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

Those are next


----------



## murasex (Dec 12, 2008)

*Credit AND Rep.*


*Spoiler*: _Set 1;_ 











*Spoiler*: _Set 2;_


----------



## Kiba (Dec 12, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Credit AND Rep.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Set 1;_
> ...



Taking set 1


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

Just 4 U, Ada (JK )






cred/rep


----------



## Sharada (Dec 12, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Just 4 U, Ada (JK )
> 
> 
> 
> cred/rep



So many hearts 

I'll take this one, thank you <3


----------



## murasex (Dec 12, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Taking set 1



Please, be sure to save it. <333


----------



## Kiba (Dec 12, 2008)

murasex said:


> Please, be sure to save it. <333



Don't worry i will <3.


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

two more
150x150 (sry ada)




cred/rep POR FAVOR


----------



## Monark (Dec 13, 2008)

cred/rep please.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 13, 2008)

Just a little tip, try practicing with borders more, ok?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Kelsey (Dec 13, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


>



TAKING . Will Rep and Cred


----------



## Skylit (Dec 13, 2008)

Won't use it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep if you take.


----------



## murasex (Dec 13, 2008)

*Rep AND Credit.*


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 13, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Rep AND Credit.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
could i have this one?


----------



## murasex (Dec 13, 2008)

Sure, but remember to rep and credit.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 13, 2008)

murasex said:


> Sure, but remember to rep and credit.


 
sure 
lemme just check if i can rep you again because i already repped you for something which i can't remember why

EDIT: yeah you have to wait a while m'dear until i can rep you again mura


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 13, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Cred+rep



i would like this  ill rep and cred


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Rep AND Credit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Do want. 

Will cred, since I've already repped.


----------



## murasex (Dec 13, 2008)

@ Genibus Nitito Canus - You have not repped for that set. 





*Rep AND Credit.*
Save too.


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2008)

@Murasex

I meant that I have repped you before at a certain time before I claimed the set. 

Will rep in 24 hours, since I've repped enough for the day.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2008)

Just rep please.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Rep AND Credit.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Mine <3
i have this obsession for headphones...


----------



## murasex (Dec 13, 2008)

*Rep AND Credit.*
BE SURE TO SAVE.


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 13, 2008)

murasex said:


> @ Genibus Nitito Canus - You have not repped for that set.
> 
> 
> *Rep AND Credit.*
> ...



Taking for later *rep*


----------



## Monark (Dec 13, 2008)

3 X-mas Avi's:
150x150


*Spoiler*: __ 












As always, cred/rep if you take one 

and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 14, 2008)

Cred+Rep


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

mine


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 14, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Cred+Rep


this              .


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2008)

cred and rep


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2008)

E said:


> cred and rep



Taking this .

EDIT: Shitz, I have to spread. Mind waiting for rep for some time E?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Taking this .
> 
> EDIT: Shitz, I have to spread. Mind waiting for rep for some time E?


 
OH SHI- i'm the one who loves miku


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> OH SHI- i'm the one who loves miku



I got a shitz ton of Miku. You wants?


Edit: Moar shitty avi's (non-miku)


*Spoiler*: __ 












rep/cred plox


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> I got a shitz ton of Miku. You wants?


 
yes darlin'! 
bring them miku's in


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> yes darlin'!
> bring them miku's in



 SLEEP FIRST THEN TOMORROW MIKUZ 

is tired...


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> SLEEP FIRST THEN TOMORROW MIKUZ
> 
> is tired...


 
i just woke up 
fine then


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> i just woke up
> fine then



??????? where do you live?

it's, like, 1:24AM here...


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> ??????? where do you live?
> 
> it's, like, 1:24AM here...



london 
it's 9:26AM here 

EDIT: oh so you can post up some next avvies but not my miku stuff?  
you bad!


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> london
> it's 9:26AM here
> 
> EDIT: oh so you can post up some next avvies but not my miku stuff?
> you bad!



    





i'll get them up, dun worry.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> i'll get them up, dun worry.



good 
i don't even know why you're up on your computer so late anyway


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2008)

sure, i'll wait raiden 




and i'll see what miku stuff i have


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

E said:


> and i'll see what miku stuff i have



that was directed to me innit?


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2008)

maybe.... 













the usual if ya take 


i have more, but i think i wanna hang on to those


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

E said:


> maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine 
btw where is your shop?
i've seen so many people with your sets that i want one too


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2008)

i only had a temporary shop that i did for the lulz in the blender (got me 15k in one day too ) and that's about it

i heard that opening a shop insnt really so gratifying so i only got as far as thinking about doing one, but nothing more than that

and there are definitely alot more people that are way better than me anyway lol


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

always for the lulz, always
that's a great ol' amount of reps! 
that's like virtual money 

is it still open though?
probably not lol

can't doubt that but you are good at making sets too


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2008)

nah, i pretty much stopped taking requests and the thread was bumped down a few pages

thank you


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

E said:


> nah, i pretty much stopped taking requests and the thread was bumped down a few pages
> 
> thank you



bumped?! 
modworks indeed 
gimme the link anyway, i wanna see it for the lulz


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, nah, threads are made by the shitload in the blender 

here's the link (DO NOT BUMP)
Sonic Heroes

and i think we should cut the chit chat lol

so, i'll just drop this


*Spoiler*: __ 









cred and rep


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 14, 2008)

Wasn't ever going to use this.  Rep + Cred.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 14, 2008)

E said:


> lol, nah, threads are made by the shitload in the blender
> 
> here's the link (DO NOT BUMP)
> will reach Sennin Mode.
> ...


mine  will rep and credit


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 14, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Wasn't ever going to use this.  Rep + Cred.



because sora said it was mine


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

*Random sigs*


----------



## Un??mmon (Dec 14, 2008)

Just some sigs








Credit, Rep is optional


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 14, 2008)

mind if i take this?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2008)

Epic. Totally Taking .


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

*Another sigaway*









Unaligned said:


> mind if i take this?



I wouldn't post it if I minded


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll take for later.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 14, 2008)

*credit and rep~*


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 14, 2008)

Taking this for laters.


----------



## murasex (Dec 14, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Rep AND Credit.*
> BE SURE TO SAVE.
> 
> 
> ...



*Be sure to save, credit, and rep. *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2008)

Taking this for later.


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2008)

cred rep and rehost


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2008)

Mammon said:


> Won't use it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 15, 2008)

Red+Crep


----------



## Federer (Dec 15, 2008)

Taking this one. Repz...


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

Marluxia said:


> Taking this for later.





Sabakukyu said:


> Taking this one. Repz...



don't forget to *credit* and rep you two!!


I'll make more later~~:WOW


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine for later use and thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 15, 2008)

Rep only~

This really took a lot out of me, PM me if you want the source :3

It's romantic, makes you think, something Hollie would read.

Despite how it looks, it's from the same manga.

Plus, I was playing with the borders 

*Spoiler*: __ 




P.S.
I edited the colors a bit.



And I'm making a gossip girl dump later.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 15, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Rep only~
> 
> This really took a lot out of me, PM me if you want the source :3
> 
> ...



Taking num 8

and could i have the orginal pic


----------



## Sharada (Dec 15, 2008)

They're all from a manga called Maka Maka


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine ftw.
Rep if i can


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 15, 2008)

Wait...Lesbians omgz!


----------



## Sharada (Dec 15, 2008)

Moar


 @TatsuBon: But the manga was beautiful and heartbreaking ;_; Plus, the ending killed me


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2008)

Lol Gossip Girl.

Do I need to check this out?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 15, 2008)

Niko, give me some credit on that set if you're using it now.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 15, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Lol Gossip Girl.
> 
> Do I need to check this out?


Hey i swear that was my set


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Niko, give me some credit on that set if you're using it now.



Sorry, forgot.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 15, 2008)

Tatsubon never gave you permission to use that set, did she?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 15, 2008)

No I didn't that's why i'm quite confused atm


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2008)

Taking this .


----------



## Monark (Dec 15, 2008)

Sharada said:


> They're all from a manga called Maka Maka



Have it. Read it. 

TatsuBon- I'm making your miku right nao.

oh, and:



cred/raeprep


----------



## E (Dec 15, 2008)

lol, ballstik cant deny his blackness


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2008)

Wrong thread E lol .


----------



## E (Dec 15, 2008)

o snap!     

oh, and 



teh usual


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

*credit and rep*

125x125 

150x150


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 15, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Rep only~
> 
> This really took a lot out of me, PM me if you want the source :3
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




P.S.
I edited the colors a bit.




Taking this. 

Edit : I made an avy out of this sig, is it okay? =3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 15, 2008)

taking


E said:


> lol, ballstik cant deny his blackness


                 .


----------



## E (Dec 15, 2008)

hey, i call 'em how i see 'em 


more dumping


----------



## Skylit (Dec 16, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Moar
> 
> 
> @TatsuBon: But the manga was beautiful and heartbreaking ;_; Plus, the ending killed me



Maka Maka.  

*repped*

Taking number 6.

I make an ava out of it, too, if you don?t mind


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

Just one Avi




rep/cred plox


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 16, 2008)

*Holiday Avys*

Cred + Rep.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2008)

Cred+Rep


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 16, 2008)

gotta spread some around, zaru-san  -fails-


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

the last sig i wore lol.



cred/rep as per usual.


----------



## plox (Dec 16, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> the last sig i wore lol.
> 
> 
> 
> cred/rep as per usual.


 ehh, i like
can i take?


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't mind. Just rep/cred


----------



## Monark (Dec 17, 2008)

two more miku (transparencies):




cred/rep plox.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 17, 2008)

Using .


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 17, 2008)

I hate you Malmsey; You copied my friggin' stock ! 

Now I can't use my sig no morez .


----------



## Monark (Dec 17, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> I hate you Malmsey; You copied my friggin' stock !
> 
> Now I can't use my sig no morez .



wat? which one did you want then? :S


Edit: here we are. 4 more transparencies- two are crap two are pretty good.









cred/rep


----------



## Kirsten (Dec 17, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Rep only~
> 
> This really took a lot out of me, PM me if you want the source :3
> 
> ...


OH SHI- MAKA-MAKA <3 

I originally wanted #6, but I see it was taken. 

I guess I'll take #7.

... do you think you could make some more sweet ones? Maybe of them holding each other?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 17, 2008)

*credit and rep<3*


*Spoiler*: _Taylor Kitsch avas_ 



--

--







*Spoiler*: _and some sets_ 



-or-



---------

-or-


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 17, 2008)

Mia said:


> couple of sets
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



IWANTIWANTIWANT.

mine.  -reps-


----------



## Monark (Dec 17, 2008)

Just an avi 125x125



rep/cred please.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> wat? which one did you want then? :S
> 
> 
> Edit: here we are. 4 more transparencies- two are crap two are pretty good.
> ...



No y'know the angry chibi Miku, I made a sig with the same stock before you and now I can't use it because someonelse would be using it XP

And that made sense


----------



## E (Dec 18, 2008)

tecnically, if it's a render, nothing can stop you from making your own (or getting your own another way ) out of the same stock and calling it yours

or making it into a sig and shit....

idk, just saying...


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

It looks the same . 

Exactly the same .


----------



## E (Dec 18, 2008)

more of a reason that it doesn't "belong" to anybody yet


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

It's still mine ! 

Whoa, IE makes all the sigs and avvies look massive


----------



## Mia (Dec 18, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> IWANTIWANTIWANT.
> 
> mine.  -reps-



it looks pretty on you


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 18, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Edit: here we are. 4 more transparencies- two are crap two are pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> cred/rep



Yes


----------



## Sharada (Dec 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> Whoa, IE makes all the sigs and avvies look massive


That's why we have FireFox


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

Firefox is being a bitch today . 

Of course I use firefox !  

IE is shit .


----------



## Sharada (Dec 18, 2008)

It's probably having her period


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

It's definately PMSing .


----------



## Sharada (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Tatsu, tell me what kind of sets do you like?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

Miku & Lucky Star sets  

Why ?


----------



## Sharada (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I just wanted to know


----------



## Monark (Dec 18, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Yes



figures 

two more 





CRED/REP KFUC YES!


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

Ada <3


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 18, 2008)

Mia said:


> it looks pretty on you



whythankyou


----------



## Monark (Dec 18, 2008)

cred/rep if you take from these.


three more coming later


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 18, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> cred/rep if you take from these.



Can I have this one too or do I have to wait until I've used the other one first?


----------



## Monark (Dec 18, 2008)

^I don't care. just remember to rep me when you can again.

three more as promised:




rep/cred required.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 18, 2008)

Rep and Cred.




*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## E (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^

reserving the last one


24h limit...but i got you


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok then, E.


----------



## Ina (Dec 19, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> -or-


taking this, thanks


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 19, 2008)

The usual procedures 

*Avys*



*Sigs :
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E (Dec 19, 2008)

Ina said:


> taking this, thanks



and i got it too along with the guy avatar pek


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 19, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> ^I don't care. just remember to rep me when you can again.



K, this
is mine then.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Dec 19, 2008)

You know what to do..


----------



## Monark (Dec 19, 2008)

a set this time 

been experimenting with drop shadows and such, like my current sig. but this one didn't turn out too well IMO. so i'm dumping it here.

if you take it, take it as a set- don't just take it for the sig or for the avi, because...well because to do otherwise just isn't fair 

anyway...




REP/CRED DAMMIT 


EDIT: Oh shi-

I forgot the other set 



rep/cred


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 19, 2008)

Miki Aiko said:


> You know what to do..



taking.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 19, 2008)

Reps and cred ~
Set..


----------



## Monark (Dec 19, 2008)

another set 

same avi, two sizes-



sig-


cred/rep


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2008)

Guys...I has a suggestion .

Perhaps you all should make more Christmas sets in spite of it being next week .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

^ Working on those, bro. 

It's hard looking through Danbooru when your family is here.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 19, 2008)

Sοra said:


> ^ Working on those, bro.
> 
> It's hard looking through Danbooru when your family is here.



it's true


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 19, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Guys...I has a suggestion .
> 
> Perhaps you all should make more Christmas sets in spite of it being next week .



I agree, need some giveaway christmas avatars.


----------



## E (Dec 19, 2008)

due to raiden's post, he has first dibs on this one


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

For the people that wanted avatars, I posted some 2 pages back. Spammers are annoying. 



Sοra said:


> Cred + Rep.




First set.  




I'll do more later.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2008)

taking


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

At least credit me since you null, Gecka.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Okay then.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 19, 2008)

Cred + Rep :3


----------



## Monark (Dec 20, 2008)

7 RENDERS!









and 1 Christmas tag!




DEFINITELY CRED/REP ME YOU PEOPLEZ


----------



## Tyler (Dec 20, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> two more miku (transparencies):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I repped you for this already. I'll be using it now.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2008)

E said:


> due to raiden's post, he has first dibs on this one





Takumi said:


> Cred + Rep :3



Taking both of these. Thanks guys for responding to my posts . 

*reps*


----------



## E (Dec 20, 2008)

no prob........


----------



## Uffie (Dec 20, 2008)

Hot Britney


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

Do a 17 y.o. Britney


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 20, 2008)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## E (Dec 20, 2008)

mine


was tempted to take more...but greed is bad sometimes ...very few times


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 20, 2008)

Disturbia always gives away the good stuff. 

Taking this for later.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 20, 2008)

E said:


> mine
> 
> 
> was tempted to take more...but greed is bad sometimes ...very few times


Damn.


This mine then.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 20, 2008)

taking. ;D


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 20, 2008)

cool as hell, taking. will rep and cred


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol noobs calling people noobs.

Rep & Credit

Avatars:




Sets:


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

I found those in Danbooru


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 20, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Lol noobs calling people noobs.
> 
> Avatars:


taking........


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

Rep and Cred. 

Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

You did mention it


----------



## E (Dec 20, 2008)

repwhores


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

Sharada said:


> You did mention it


I added it, you can see the edit on the bottom. 


E said:


> repwhores


I care more about the credit than the rep.


----------



## E (Dec 20, 2008)

that's the spirit


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

Fuck yea.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, don't use '' with me


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn straight Taking .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 20, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> 7 RENDERS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking
rep now


----------



## Monark (Dec 21, 2008)

Another render dump:










REP/CRED YOU B!TCHES!


----------



## E (Dec 21, 2008)

mine


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2008)

It's yours. 

Added one with red blobs too ... take the one you prefer more.


----------



## E (Dec 21, 2008)

ok, red blobs it is then


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

Halibel. 

Mine.


----------



## Monark (Dec 21, 2008)

my last transparency dump for a while, I promise 








rep/cred


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 21, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> my last transparency dump for a while, I promise
> 
> 
> 
> rep/cred



Squeak !

I rendered that ! 

Well the same stock anyway 

We're like ... twins ! 

BTW giveaway some TTGL renders


----------



## Gecka (Dec 21, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Another render dump:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are actually pretty good.

I'll take 1.


----------



## Monark (Dec 21, 2008)

^ (*looks at Gecka's sig) that's fine, but make sure you cred me correctly Lol.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 21, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> my last transparency dump for a while, I promise
> 
> 
> 
> rep/cred



Mine


----------



## Monark (Dec 21, 2008)

Oi! TatsuBon!




rep/cred


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 21, 2008)

HUGE dump. 
rep optional; cred loved.
SIGS:

*Spoiler*: __ 











AVATARS:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 22, 2008)

taking the second one


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 22, 2008)

Cred + Rep


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 22, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Cred + Rep
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




may i?


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 22, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> may i?



Sure, go ahead. 

Rep + Cred


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2008)

So mine.


----------



## Undaunted (Dec 22, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Cred + Rep
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Can I has this?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2008)

It's in a giveaway section lol.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 22, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Cred + Rep
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


DO WANT                        .


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2008)

I was going to get that but I seen it before.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Set (Gackt)_ 




​


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 22, 2008)

taking.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 22, 2008)

One christmas set:




Rep + Cred.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 22, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Sure, go ahead.
> 
> Rep + Cred


I'll rep you again,tomm for these?


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll take this for after the holidays. 
What do you want for it? rep & credit?


----------



## Monark (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah, so I lied 








and 1 Christmas render


Crep/Red

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 22, 2008)

Undaunted said:


> Can I has this?





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'll rep you again,tomm for these?



Sure guys


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2008)

Sοra said:


> One christmas set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this Sora, thanks .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for making me feel good about my set making skills, Rai.


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 23, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Thank you for making me feel good about my set making skills, Rai.


 
Epic avatar .


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine.



That was a good set Stef. I would have grabbed it.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you, Ryuk. 

Thanks, Dani.


----------



## Monark (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't like how this one turned out at all... 




rep/cred please.


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it looks good... C'mon!


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2008)

it looks great, malms.


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 23, 2008)

If someone doesnt use this then I will...

Rep if you want to use. I can also erase my name at the bottom or change the words if someone wants it.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2008)

Cred+Rep :3


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2008)

Taking


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 24, 2008)

^ Already taken.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2008)

Rly? By who? i just saw the other one was taken 

EDIT: Nevermind, found the taker, But that person always takes Avy's but never uses them, He aint using it now


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 24, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke took it. Read up before taking old giveaways.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2008)

Sora, read up, he aint using it and its been over 48 hours


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 24, 2008)

> 1) You can not claim a signature which someone else just claimed.
> You will have to wait for 48h and if the guy does not use it by then, *you are free to pm the creator and tell him about the situation*



You read up. I doubt you've done this.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, are you one of those total rule followers ? What is this faggotry? if your gonna complain, I might aswell PM him then -_-


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 24, 2008)

I wouldn't like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like yourself claiming shit I've claimed for myself, so, yes I am.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2008)

Claiming shit that you aint fucken using, which makes no sense, why would you not use something if you claim it ?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 24, 2008)

It's called later use. Now stop the spamming.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2008)

Will do,


----------



## Monark (Dec 24, 2008)

Sοra said:


> It's called later use. Now stop the spamming.



RLY, Red? I seem to recall you calling someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...perhaps I'm mistaken .



Anyway, thank you guys for the positive feedback on the futuregirls tag, but I'm  remaining steadfast in my personal dislike for it. It remains here to be claimed... or not.






*is reserving this post for later giveaway edit.


----------



## E (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, when i take something, that's liek ownership right there 

(if i see something that i took get taken, it doesn't take me long to do some russian mafia shit )



and VMs have made the process of communication that much easier, 

and really, it's a matter of common courtesy rather than "rule following"


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 24, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Cred+Rep :3
> 
> [/img]


taking


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 24, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Cred+Rep :3



taking for later


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

Just a couple of avys, rep if taking please


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 24, 2008)

taking


----------



## E (Dec 24, 2008)

hohoho


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 24, 2008)

E said:


> hohoho



Mine
rep is coming


----------



## E (Dec 24, 2008)

and i forgot one minute detail


it's actually a stolen avatar

i made it, and then it got stolen by some SOB, and i kinda gave it away...

umm, if you dont mind somebody else having it (somewhere, by now i'm sure others are wearing it too ) then by all means it's yours


or i can make you an avatar of whatever you want, completely free


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 24, 2008)

Na its ok
Thx though


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 24, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> taking for later



someone took that look at the post before you


----------



## E (Dec 24, 2008)

a sig

*Spoiler*: __ 








and sets

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









rep, cred, and rehost


----------



## Monark (Dec 25, 2008)

cred/rep


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 25, 2008)

Just a goofy sig i made



Here's another


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 25, 2008)

Christmas sets. Cred+rep :3



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Dec 25, 2008)

so many nice things #_#


----------



## Cax (Dec 25, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Christmas sets. Cred+rep :3



Taken. Rep and cred.


----------



## Binary (Dec 25, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> cred/rep



Taking......


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2008)

E said:


> and sets
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this, thanks .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2008)

E said:


> hohoho



Just a quick question E. Where did you get this image from?


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 25, 2008)

some shitty fractal sigs and a fun avatar.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 26, 2008)

Cred+Rep :3



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 26, 2008)

E said:


> a sig
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


taking that first sexy sig!!


----------



## E (Dec 26, 2008)

^^
enjoy 




rep and cred 

(it's more than just a render )


----------



## Kairi (Dec 26, 2008)

Cred/Rep if you do use it please <3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2008)

Cred+Rep

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

Rep+Cred, plz.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> Cred/Rep if you do use it please <3



Reserving, I'll be sure to rep as soon as possible :3



Takumi said:


> [/SPOILER]



done.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 27, 2008)

Raiden beat me to the sig.


----------



## Kairi (Dec 27, 2008)

Okey Rai.





Cred/Rep, please <3


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine do rep and credit ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> Okey Rai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takes.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

Rep + Cred


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Monark (Dec 27, 2008)

2 Renders:



Tags:




crep/red


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2008)

Cred+Rep


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 28, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> 2 Renders:
> 
> 
> Tags:
> ...



Taking nao.


----------



## Monark (Dec 28, 2008)

taking. I kinda like it 

thanks, Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I know why, Malms.  

Remember to credit.


----------



## Monark (Dec 28, 2008)

^ Must spread first  but will definitely.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh yes, one more set.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Monark (Dec 28, 2008)

ARGH! WHY RED?!?!? I WANT! 


but I just took one, that wouldn't be fair....


----------



## Sharada (Dec 28, 2008)

*is going to make avies later*


Sauce for third pic is Sei so tsui dan sha, 200+ pages and one of the best in my collection () Made me lol, fap and mancry


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Dec 28, 2008)

Much thanks from the whole FC :WOW


----------



## Skylit (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



















only rep, you damn shit.


----------



## Volke (Dec 28, 2008)

Mammon said:


> only rep, you damn shit.



I'll be taking this


----------



## Kairi (Dec 28, 2008)

Cred + Rep please


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 28, 2008)

Cred+Rep



*Spoiler*: _Sasori_


----------



## April (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Won't use these_ 





















Cred+rep


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 28, 2008)

Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This appeals to me. Reps. And btw, might make an avy of eit.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2008)

Latina said:


> Cred+rep



Taking this awesome set


----------



## Monark (Dec 29, 2008)

^ 

eh? EH?

credrep?


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2008)

Cred+Rep


----------



## Gecka (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice stocks Takumi.

where do you find them?


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2008)

Danbooru, Konachan and imageboards mostly.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 29, 2008)

kay, thanks.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 29, 2008)

I just regularly check Danbooru, /c/, ゆり＠ふたば... that's pretty much it. :ho


----------



## Dellyshess (Dec 29, 2008)

Avas from the latest Naruto episode:

*Spoiler*: __ 












rep only.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 29, 2008)

Is dat sum NaruSaku I see


----------



## Dellyshess (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Is dat sum NaruSaku I see



It is


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 29, 2008)

Sets~




--



--




Random Stark


Cred please, rep is lovely :3


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2008)

Rep+Cred :3

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Dec 29, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Rep+Cred :3



This         .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 29, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Taking this awesome set



Raiden you shitface.


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 29, 2008)

takining thanks ^^


----------



## Kairi (Dec 29, 2008)

Cred + Rep please.


----------



## Kirsten (Dec 29, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> Cred + Rep please.


TAKING


----------



## S.A.S (Dec 29, 2008)

rep and cred pls....


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 29, 2008)

takining ^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 29, 2008)

S.A.S said:


>



Taking these two.


----------



## Kairi (Dec 29, 2008)

Yuri, Cred+Rep 





Okey Kirsten


----------



## S.A.S (Dec 29, 2008)

rep and cred pls...


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 30, 2008)

Set:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Sigs:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2008)

Cred+rep :3




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 30, 2008)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from the latest Naruto episode:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Taking


----------



## Monark (Dec 30, 2008)

Oi! S.A.S.

Make some Naruto stuff, plox.


----------



## S.A.S (Dec 30, 2008)

rep and credit


----------



## Leraine (Dec 30, 2008)

Made them, but have no use for them, actually. >___>


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 30, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Set:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking.


----------



## Monark (Dec 30, 2008)

taking LoL. thanks bro


----------



## Dogma (Dec 30, 2008)

Sοra said:


> [/spoiler]



I'll take this one, for the lulz.


----------



## Kirsten (Dec 30, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> Yuri, Cred+Rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THIS TOO.

thnx 

/greedy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2008)

Vagabond <33


----------



## Mukiru (Dec 30, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> rep and cred pls...



Taking these my beloved twin.


----------



## S.A.S (Dec 30, 2008)

rep and credit please........... :lool


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 30, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> rep and credit please........... :lool



Dammit. Can't rep you for the Prince ava.  Oh, well. Back to life.


----------



## S.A.S (Dec 30, 2008)

its ok my friend (we meet again)  you can rep me later...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, thankies.


----------



## Binary (Dec 30, 2008)

Leraine said:


> Made them, but have no use for them, actually. >___>



Taking.
I'll rep and cred you.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2008)

i guess i'll be taking this one


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2008)

Hy giveaway thread.  
Just two real quick bed--





Made and didn't use.  Credit not necessary.  (I'm not too great at this, heh.  Sorry!)


----------



## S.A.S (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Koppachino (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Volke (Dec 31, 2008)

Rep/cred I assume?


----------



## S.A.S (Jan 1, 2009)

cred and rep


----------



## Sharada (Jan 1, 2009)

I was bored :< Rep only~


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2009)

Sharada said:


> I was bored :< Rep only~



Reserving for a friend, as I discussed with you.


----------



## Sharada (Jan 1, 2009)

And I gave you the avy


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 1, 2009)

S.A.S said:


> cred and rep


 i cant rep you right now but can i still have it ???


----------



## S.A.S (Jan 1, 2009)

yah you can just remeber to rep me later on... ok LOL


----------



## Ricky (Jan 1, 2009)

S.A.S said:


> cred and rep



must have


----------



## Skylit (Jan 1, 2009)

Rep~
no cred


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 1, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Rep~
> no cred



Taking this, thanks .


----------



## razieel (Jan 1, 2009)

Giving away practice poster of mine (no cred necessary):


----------



## Kairi (Jan 1, 2009)

Cred + Rep please <3


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 1, 2009)

^taking the last one. rep once im back on my comp.


----------



## Koi (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a set from messing around in Elements. (:




Rep please, but credit not needed.


----------



## Bayshore (Jan 2, 2009)

​
Rep would be appreciated. Credit not necessary.


----------



## Mukiru (Jan 2, 2009)

Taking the ulquria one.rep will be given.


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 2, 2009)

Bayshore said:


> ​
> Rep would be appreciated. Credit not necessary.



taking 
wheeeeeee


----------



## Tmoneyokie (Jan 2, 2009)

here is my give away  


its not the best my aren't that good so just take it and credit if you want


----------



## Bayshore (Jan 2, 2009)

Rep only please.​


----------



## Siren (Jan 2, 2009)

Cred + Rep appreciated.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 2, 2009)

Credit+Rep


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 2, 2009)

Siren said:


> Cred + Rep appreciated.



Mine


----------



## E (Jan 2, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Credit+Rep



reserving      .


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 3, 2009)

No thanks or cred nessasarry


----------



## Uffie (Jan 3, 2009)

Just rep is taking please


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2009)

Tmoneyokie said:


> here is my give away
> 
> 
> its not the best my aren't that good so just take it and credit if you want



Eh, what did you resize that with? I suggest downloading the Photoshop trial and resizing those images so that they fit the dimensions of senior limits.


----------



## Sharada (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww, Raiden  You're always trying to help


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 4, 2009)

REP GIVING ME??


----------



## Jesus (Jan 4, 2009)

Pain senior-sized set that I made for myself quite some time ago:





no rep or cred needed, I made this from someone else's artwork after all.
feel free to modify to your liking.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2009)

avatars, free to take


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Disturbia (Jan 4, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*







Lovely avas, Ina. :]


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey, I got here first for once.............I'll take this.

Thanks for the great avatars Disturbia.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2009)

Excellent work, taking this. I'll rep you as soon as possible .


----------



## Binary (Jan 4, 2009)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Siren (Jan 4, 2009)

Taking. Repping now, will cred when used.


----------



## Kiyiya (Jan 4, 2009)

A One Piece set I made for no reason!


----------



## Monark (Jan 4, 2009)

My LoL avi: 

cred/rep


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 4, 2009)

If anyone wants my old sig no thanks or rep required


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 5, 2009)

Outstanding.


----------



## Q45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Outstanding.



Can I use that on another site!?....I'll most def give credit! But make it 100x100


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 5, 2009)

I didn't make this lol. Look on the other page.


----------



## Q45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit....nevermind lol


----------



## Jesus (Jan 5, 2009)

A few more avys and sigs of my composition, still the same song:


> no rep or cred needed, I made this from someone else's artwork after all.




avatars:


----------



## Jesus (Jan 5, 2009)

now for the sigs:















PM me if you just want the original fanart, I kept most of those saved somewhere.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus said:


> now for the sigs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ^^


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 5, 2009)

This


Jesus said:


> now for the sigs:


and this


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2009)

*You have to credit, or dont bother taking any. Only one per person.

EDIT: Whoever uses it first gets it, if you reserve it and someone else wants to use it immediately they can take it.*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *You have to credit, or dont bother taking any. Only one per person.*


these,will credit when use


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *You have to credit, or dont bother taking any. Only one per person.
> 
> EDIT: Whoever uses it first gets it, if you reserve it and someone else wants to use it immediately they can take it.*



Taking this.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 5, 2009)

Rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *You have to credit, or dont bother taking any. Only one per person.
> 
> EDIT: Whoever uses it first gets it, if you reserve it and someone else wants to use it immediately they can take it.*


*
takin the ichigo set

i know naruto uzumaki took but as his rival and as the rule frajosg stats since its been exactly three hours after he took it and he hasnt used i think i should be allowed to use*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 5, 2009)

.
**


----------



## Volke (Jan 5, 2009)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> takin the ichigo set
> 
> i know naruto uzumaki took but as his rival and as the rule frajosg stats since its been exactly three hours after he took it and he hasnt used i think i should be allowed to use



*1) You can not claim a signature which someone else just claimed.
You will have to wait for 48h and if the guy does not use it by then, you are free to pm the creator and tell him about the situation*

Rule says 48h so if you will kindly let Naruto Uzumaki have it...


----------



## Monark (Jan 5, 2009)

Volke said:


> *1) You can not claim a signature which someone else just claimed.
> You will have to wait for 48h and if the guy does not use it by then, you are free to pm the creator and tell him about the situation*
> 
> Rule says 48h so if you will kindly let Naruto Uzumaki have it...



I'll love it if he listens. 


which he probably won't.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 5, 2009)

Its fine,we will share


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus said:


> A few more avys and sigs of my composition, still the same song:
> 
> 
> 
> avatars:





frajosg said:


> *You have to credit, or dont bother taking any. Only one per person.
> 
> EDIT: Whoever uses it first gets it, if you reserve it and someone else wants to use it immediately they can take it.*



taking


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 5, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> I'll love it if he listens.
> 
> 
> which he probably won't.



ill do it for malmsey sama


----------



## Q45 (Jan 6, 2009)

Can I use this but on another site?...Will def give credit!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2009)

I said we could share it..





Gamma Akutabi said:


> Rep. Credit is optional.


Taking this though,will rep soon


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 6, 2009)

Tmoneyokie said:


> here is my give away
> 
> 
> its not the best my aren't that good so just take it and credit if you want




I just shat myself.


----------



## Monark (Jan 6, 2009)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> ill do it for malmsey chan



I don't know Japanese, but I'm pretty sure -chan is for a girl...

i'm a guy.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to see more Zack Fair work.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 6, 2009)

"-chan" can be used for guys, too. if you know them extremely well or if they're like a little brother, that is.


----------



## Monark (Jan 6, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> "-chan" can be used for guys, too. if you know them extremely well or if they're like a little brother, that is.



i don't know him, i just made his tag.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 6, 2009)

then you should be referred to as "-san" or "-sama".


----------



## Monark (Jan 6, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> then you should be referred to as "-san" or "-sama".



as i thought.

Uchiha Sasuke, RECTIFY THIS NAO!!


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 6, 2009)

OH MY GOD, I HELPED A SITUATION!


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jan 6, 2009)

Jesus said:


> A few more avys and sigs of my composition, still the same song:
> 
> 
> 
> avatars:





Jesus said:


> now for the sigs:



do want <3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2009)

Jesus said:


> now for the sigs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these, thank you .


----------



## E (Jan 6, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I just shat myself.



yes! i wasn't the only one


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I want to see more Zack Fair work.



Oh wait, you mean like these?  


*Spoiler*: _Some Zack avys_ 









If anyone decides to use one, please credit and rep.


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 6, 2009)

Marluxia said:


> Oh wait, you mean like these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Some Zack avys_
> ...



the second one is sexy repping


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 7, 2009)

just avatars, mostly black cat















Cred and rep appreciated :3


----------



## Dogma (Jan 7, 2009)

Demon Lord said:


> Cred and rep appreciated :3



I'll go ahead and reserve these two for now.


----------



## Federer (Jan 7, 2009)

cred SnowPrincess.

Didn't read the OP.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2009)

Rep and cred if any of you decide to use any of these avys.













And here's an Uchiha brothers set. Rep and cred if anyone decides to use it.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 7, 2009)

This        .


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 7, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> only rep



wow thats hardcore trying to get rep from something someone else made which is Snow P or chauronity


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 7, 2009)

rep not necessary, but loved. cred required.



*edit:*


Sabakukyu said:


> only rep



i just noticed that. 
i repped you. but not the kind of rep most people enjoy receiving. ​​


----------



## E (Jan 7, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> only rep



oh wow 


srsly ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> only rep



Oh wow, you serious?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 7, 2009)

Marluxia said:


> Oh wait, you mean like these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Some Zack avys_
> ...



All mine.

I'll be using the second one really.

PM me the stock to the second one and I'll rep you again.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> All mine.
> 
> I'll be using the second one really.
> 
> PM me the stock to the second one and I'll rep you again.



Alright, PM shall be sent.


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 7, 2009)

pm the stcok to me too pwease


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 7, 2009)

I got hit with the 24 hour. Look for the rep in an hour or two.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 7, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> only rep



Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 7, 2009)

Snow made that~
Was it a request she did for you or?


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 7, 2009)

Demon Lord said:


> Snow made that~
> Was it a request she did for you or?



no was a giveaway


----------



## E (Jan 7, 2009)

mehh, some stuff that i realized that i would never use















credit, rep and all that stuff (rehost for the sigs) 


and if anybody wants anything specific, let me know and i'll see what i can do


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

again, shitty signatures that nobody will ever want. especially the steriogram one.  rep not required, but loved. cred required.
​​


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2009)

E said:


> mehh, some stuff that i realized that i would never use
> 
> 
> nd if anybody wants anything specific, let me know and i'll see what i can do


taking,if you dont mind?


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

E said:


> mehh, some stuff that i realized that i would never use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not taking, but where is she from? Seems familiar...


----------



## Monark (Jan 8, 2009)

Cred/Rep


----------



## Gecka (Jan 8, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> only rep



Pathetic, just pathetic.


----------



## E (Jan 8, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> taking,if you dont mind?


go ahead 


Volke said:


> Not taking, but where is she from? Seems familiar...


claymore


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks E


Malmsey said:


> Cred/Rep


You have gotten alot better
May I have it?


----------



## Monark (Jan 8, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> thanks E
> 
> You have gotten alot better
> May I have it?



sure, and you can thank Fluid Mask 3 for that improvement.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 8, 2009)

Some avatars I made, but not going to use. So if anyone wants one take it.

Rep only.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Some avatars I made, but not going to use. So if anyone wants one take it.
> 
> Rep only.



Taking this, thanks  .


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 8, 2009)

Marluxia said:


> And here's an Uchiha brothers set. Rep and cred if anyone decides to use it.


taking thanks ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 8, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Taking this, thanks  .



Again, I arrive too late.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 9, 2009)

Two more avatars I made.

Rep only.





I would of given away more, but I left a lot of them on my other computer and forgot to transfer them over to this one. 

I'll get them monday.


----------



## Newton (Jan 9, 2009)

Unposted + reposts of what i have on this HD before i stop using it.

Held back on text and such a bit, so that whoever claims can request whatever they want added. Will also resize if you need

Rep + cred please (i dont mind if it is in spoilers)







​
Reposts:










​


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Two more avatars I made.
> 
> Rep only.
> 
> ...



Taking this one too, will rep as soon as possible :3.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2009)

Susano said:


> Unposted + reposts of what i have on this HD before i stop using it.
> 
> Held back on text and such a bit, so that whoever claims can request whatever they want added. Will also resize if you need
> 
> ...


these plz?


----------



## Newton (Jan 9, 2009)

All yours


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll be claiming the Batman one then. Thank you, ZigZag.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Set 2_ 








*rep&cred*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 










*Spoiler*: _Feraligatr_ 








Rep for what you take. Cred is optional.


----------



## Monark (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ 2 Renders_ 









REP/CRED REQUIRED.


----------



## Volke (Jan 10, 2009)

Susano said:


> Unposted + reposts of what i have on this HD before i stop using it.
> 
> Held back on text and such a bit, so that whoever claims can request whatever they want added. Will also resize if you need
> 
> ...




Claiming. Saber rocks ​


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 10, 2009)

10 minutes of boredom.
cred+rep not neccessary.
​​


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2009)

Repost of some stuff (excluding things already taken).

Rep and cred if any of you decide to use any of these avys.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 10, 2009)

i seem to be getting bored easily. 





also, i'm very fond of the font i recently downloaded. 8DDD​


----------



## Cero (Jan 10, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> i seem to be getting bored easily.
> 
> 
> 
> also, i'm very fond of the font i recently downloaded. 8DDD​



Taking!


----------



## Kairi (Jan 11, 2009)

(if you need avy let me know)


They aren't all that interesting but meh. Cred + Rep, if you please


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 11, 2009)

Taking Itachi


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 11, 2009)

Cero said:


> Taking!



glen hansard = WIN.

enjoy


----------



## Binary (Jan 11, 2009)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 11, 2009)

Rep and credit ^^


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2009)

old sig. if you want the av, let me know.​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Credit only, for the moment​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Marluxia said:


> Repost of some stuff (excluding things already taken).
> 
> Rep and cred if any of you decide to use any of these avys.





Excuse me but after what I know, this belongs to me 


i recognize my work you know. So why are you claiming as yours mister?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Excuse me but after what I know, this belongs to me
> 
> 
> i recognize my work you know. So why are you claiming as yours mister?



This was yours? D:

I'm so sorry.  I didn't even know. It was in my avy folder, and I thought I had made it, though I had doubts about it.

Sincerest apologies.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Marluxia said:


> This was yours? D:
> 
> I'm so sorry.  I didn't even know. It was in my avy folder, and I thought I had made it. D:
> 
> Sincerest apologies.



you thought you made it? 


wow, now what an artist, that can't even identify his works 
sure, if you say so...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you thought you made it?
> 
> 
> wow, now what an artist, that can't even identify his works
> sure, if you say so...



Yeah, because it looked like something I'd make.

I generally don't pay attention, I'll make avys when I'm bored and just throw them in a folder.

Sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> _*For my uchiha tards <33*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, old ones XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit only, for the moment​



Taking this.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Taking this.



sure 

remind me to take the text out tomorrow, if you want


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Tis up to you. No problem with me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Tis up to you. No problem with me.



ah... thanks then XD

<3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

No problemo. <3


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 13, 2009)

I made a few more avatars and thought I might as well give them away. 

_Credit and rep for these two:_




_Just rep for these:_






Doubt anyone will take these last two, but I made them out of boredom. I might just end up taking them down since they really didn't turn out well at all.


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

mine. do you have the stock, I'd like to make a tag to go with it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 13, 2009)

Taking <3 *credit + rep*

Sorry I have to rep 24 hours from now, but I'll rep soon!


----------



## Slacker (Jan 13, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> REP/CRED REQUIRED.



Taking this. Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

^don't forget to rep.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 13, 2009)

Rep. Credit is optional


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 14, 2009)

photobucket cleanout.
taking these would be lovely, people. 8D
(matching avatars available for signatures)






​​


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 14, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> I made a few more avatars and thought I might as well give them away.
> 
> _Credit and rep for these two:_



Thx. You will get rep from Sen for the claim.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 14, 2009)

Where are they from?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 14, 2009)

Their from me. Their bleach characters, if you were asking me ..


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 14, 2009)

Those are bleach characters?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll take the itachi set if it's OK Yuki.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Those are bleach characters?



One on the left is definitely Byakuya, one on the right is definitely Renji.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 14, 2009)

Idk how I missed Renji. lol Byakuya one confused me.


----------



## Sharada (Jan 15, 2009)

The biggest dump I'll have for this month. <3
It's a mix of avatars and signatures and crap.
I'm so shitty with borders D:<
 
*Spoiler*: _Darlin' Darlin' Prease_ 




The border is supposed to look like that :[


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2009)

Rep + Cred.


----------



## Sine (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't see anyone taking these. So mine


----------



## Gecka (Jan 15, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Credit.



You might as well have just posted this in the mod lounge

No normal member can use this


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 16, 2009)

Now it's 150x150


For Agony winners and the like:


----------



## Monark (Jan 16, 2009)

cred/rep, please


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 16, 2009)

Gecka said:


> You might as well have just posted this in the mod lounge
> 
> No normal member can use this



Agony winners and people for the graphics studios might. 

But, yea, the mod lounge might have been a better choice.


----------



## E (Jan 16, 2009)

i could use it 


but i already has an ava that i'm sticking with...at least for today


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 16, 2009)

Some, shit.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 16, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> Some, shit.



i claim


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> Some, shit.



I'll take last 2


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 16, 2009)

jimmy urine set 


​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 16, 2009)

The Observer said:


> I'll take the itachi set if it's OK Yuki.



sure it's ok


----------



## Monark (Jan 16, 2009)

my first gif.



cred/rep


----------



## Kairi (Jan 16, 2009)

Crep + Rep Please


----------



## Gamahiro (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the right place, but I am looking to have a sig made for me by anyone willing to do so. I don't have any pics (sorry) but I am looking to have a Gama-Soap sig. Thanks in advanced I will be sure to rep + give credit in my sig.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

Not the right place.


----------



## Gamahiro (Jan 17, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Not the right place.




Thanks Sora...and where would be the right place? (where I don't have to have more than 200 posts)


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

There are other shops in the shop's and giveaway section.

Give them a try.


----------



## Monark (Jan 17, 2009)

cred/rep


----------



## Sharada (Jan 18, 2009)

Malmsey, I think you're better at transparencies


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 18, 2009)

Both of those GIFs are over the allowed 1mb.


----------



## Monark (Jan 18, 2009)

Sharada said:


> Malmsey, I think you're better at transparencies



Meh. I'm just trying something different...



Sοra said:


> Both of those GIFs are over the allowed 1mb.



I can fix that 

thanks.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2009)

Taking Goku     .:ho


----------



## Sine (Jan 19, 2009)

Myne


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2009)

Taking the first one .


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 19, 2009)

The usual


----------



## Monark (Jan 19, 2009)

^ I have a better render of that, if you want to replace it.


----------



## Kubisa (Jan 19, 2009)

Too gay for the person who requested it (did him a different set in the end).





FABULOUS. JUST LOOK AT THOSE QUEER STARS.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Rep + Cred.



I'll take that


----------



## Monark (Jan 20, 2009)

.gif set



rep/cred


----------



## E (Jan 21, 2009)

Ashiya said:


>



need a temp set 

this will do

on 24h limit...will get to repping when i can


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 21, 2009)

Avas from Bleach 203 and FF XIII Versus trailer.

*Spoiler*: __ 







rep only.


----------



## Sine (Jan 21, 2009)

Neat, I'll has it


----------



## Dave (Jan 21, 2009)

anything from here!

promo videos


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 21, 2009)

Sailormoon for is mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2009)

Taking these.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 21, 2009)

AFIODAEJFIOEWJ SUPERJAIL AND TTGL 

mind if i take for use on another forum?  cred and 2x rep, of course.


----------



## Monark (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol @ Dave getting rid of his avi gallery


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be taking these, thank you. I suppose I owe you five reps then.


----------



## E (Jan 21, 2009)

hey dave, why dont'cha dump sum 150X200 avis 

i might take that sylar one from your album


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll take this then.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 21, 2009)

This mine.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave said:


> [[/URL]



The Joker's mine.


----------



## Dave (Jan 21, 2009)

E said:


> hey dave, why dont'cha dump sum 150X200 avis
> 
> i might take that sylar one from your album


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 21, 2009)

i take that as a yes, dave?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 21, 2009)

giving away this sig

credit for now


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from Bleach 203 and FF XIII Versus trailer.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Calling Stark for now.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

Curse you Sharky.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll take Naoto, thank you + rep and credit


----------



## Totitos (Jan 21, 2009)

GETTA GET           .


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 21, 2009)

Same old same old.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 21, 2009)

Your avatars are too pretty. I have to take another. So, now I owe you five, once again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from Bleach 203 and FF XIII Versus trailer.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Dave said:


> [/URL]


----------



## E (Jan 23, 2009)

repa y credito :sombrero


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jan 23, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> giving away this sig
> 
> credit for now



MINEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 23, 2009)

Megan Fox said:


> MINEEE!!!!!!



dun forget the credit


----------



## E (Jan 23, 2009)

emilia-sama, i still want to learn your ways


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 23, 2009)

E said:


> emilia-sama, i still want to learn your ways



what ways? 

i'm not showing my way of the ninja to anyone


----------



## E (Jan 23, 2009)

WELL SHIT


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 23, 2009)

Can I have this Dave, pwease :3?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2009)

Rep + Optional Cred.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 23, 2009)

E said:


> repa y credito :sombrero



taking the 2nd one 

rep in 24 hours.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll take these please


----------



## Monark (Jan 24, 2009)

^ you can only take one at a time


----------



## E (Jan 24, 2009)

R and C


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 24, 2009)

From newest Naruto, rep only.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 24, 2009)

E said:


> R and C




I choose you !..


----------



## E (Jan 24, 2009)

now accepting payment 

...



oh, and a sig that came out kinda mehh



the usual good stuff


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm into these girls ..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Rep and credit
Also, one per person





​


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Rules: same as for the above​


----------



## E (Jan 24, 2009)

the usual


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

E said:


> the usual



lol, we're both posting the ones we made for the contest =))


----------



## E (Jan 24, 2009)

yea 

sadly, there's more avatars than time and life


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

E said:


> yea
> 
> sadly, there's more avatars than time and life



pfff, stop looking like a emo punk dude 
*slaps to wake up*


----------



## E (Jan 24, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> pfff, stop looking like a emo punk dude
> *slaps to wake up*





you haven't seen my backlog of 150X200s


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

giving this away too since the one i made it for got banned for a year





rep and credit​


----------



## E (Jan 25, 2009)

*ehh...the usual?*


----------



## Jimin (Jan 25, 2009)

Mia said:


> couple of sets



Taking. Will rep/credit.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 












*Spoiler*: _Signatures to match_ 












*Spoiler*: _Stray Avy's_ 









:]
I forgot to say, Cred + Rep xD


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Ricky (Jan 25, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


>



i can has both?


----------



## Slacker (Jan 25, 2009)

E said:


> now accepting payment
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I'll take it 

I'll rep and credit you for it.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> i can has both?


sure      ..


----------



## Ricky (Jan 25, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> sure      ..



thanks much     .


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> thanks much     .



Lol, welcome ..


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 25, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


>



taking numero quatrooo~

PS: do i owe anyone else rep?


----------



## E (Jan 25, 2009)

yo  

lol, it's up to you 




sig giveaway



the usual 

and rehost too


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll take this one. I'll rep in two days when I'm unsealed.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 26, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Rules: same as for the above​



Taking this, Emy  =D


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> Taking this, Emy  =D



sure dear =)


----------



## Sine (Jan 26, 2009)

Want     .


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 26, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 26, 2009)

Mines    .


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 26, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> taking numero quatrooo~
> 
> PS: do i owe anyone else rep?



Of course, biznath ..


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2009)

gotta spread some rep around, miki-san. rep you asap.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2009)

FINALLY I MADE IT IN TIME

Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Zack (Jan 27, 2009)

i'll take this one =)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2009)

rep and credit ​


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep and credit



I'll gladly take this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I'll gladly take this



You be taking my chick dude so take good care of her


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2009)

I will, I will


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2009)

I loved the Veronica Mars series she starred in. :>


----------



## E (Jan 27, 2009)

o yea, fapped so hard to this one


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2009)

You won't be fapping every time I post then, will you?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 27, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep and credit ​



Nice, I saved the first one for later. But does Veronica Mars still come on. I stopped watching it after she got kidnapped at a party and somebody saved her.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 27, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


>



Outstanding I'll rep tomorrow.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 28, 2009)

whaha, you guys like her so much =)


----------



## Sine (Jan 28, 2009)

Defintely enchanting, taking.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FLCL Set_ 








*Spoiler*: _Toradora Set_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hugh Laurie Set_ 








*Spoiler*: _Persona 3 Set_ 








*Spoiler*: _Persona 4 Signatures_ 








*rep+cred if you use*


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Persona 4 Signatures_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




definitely taking <3 i'll use in a few hours


----------



## Yumi (Jan 29, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _FLCL Set_



*Taking

*


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 29, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hugh Laurie Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking *rep +credit*


----------



## Mia (Jan 30, 2009)

old sets 


*Spoiler*: _1_ 











*Spoiler*: _2_


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jan 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Persona 3 Set_ 








Taking before someone else does!


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 31, 2009)

Rep only.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep only.



Mine         .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 31, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep only.


Taking~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep only.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking these.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

hi does any one have a tayuya sprite in CS2 playing her flute? i've been trying to look in the internet for one but nothing so please


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

if someone finds the tayuya sprites can u put them on a new page or pm me cause my psp internet deosnt have enough memory to see them at the bottom thanks


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2009)

Taking. *rep*


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 1, 2009)

More Naruto avas 
Rep only.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 1, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Naruto avas
> Rep only.


Taking.
Sigh... 2 more reps to go. 

*Edit*: Have to spread. I hate this. 
Stop making them filled with win! x3


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 1, 2009)

Taking please.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Feb 1, 2009)

I love this anime..


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2009)

Taking this one. Thanks.



Gambitz said:


> Taking please.



.


----------



## Binary (Feb 1, 2009)

​
Rep and Cred please.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 1, 2009)

Taking, if ya don't mind.


----------



## Juice (Feb 1, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 2, 2009)

Taking this one. No idea what it's of, but I like the colors. :3


----------



## Yosha (Feb 2, 2009)

Just rep

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yosha (Feb 2, 2009)

old avatars chauron made me, *cred him* and rep me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 2, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Vagabond <33




I'm taking this. Holy damn. Repped you are getting.


----------



## Monark (Feb 3, 2009)

I want this but I have no tag to go with it


----------



## Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine. Thanks!


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 3, 2009)

................?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2009)

oh lawl                  .


----------



## Cloud (Feb 3, 2009)

Taking. Will rep on the 5th.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 4, 2009)

Love me some Gabe. Will rep+cred.


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 4, 2009)

Bleach avas, rep only.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 4, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Just rep
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sasori<33333333 takin rep!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 4, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Bleach avas, rep only.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this.


----------



## Okokami (Feb 4, 2009)

Masanari said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this one. +rep


----------



## Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> ................?



Sorry did not see,


----------



## Juice (Feb 4, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> I want this but I have no tag to go with it



Going to take this one.

Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Feb 4, 2009)

^ THAT'S NOT MINE!!!!! DON'T REP ME/CRED ME!!!! geez....

REP MASANARI


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 5, 2009)

Mia said:


> some more



taking 

will use tomorrow.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 5, 2009)

Yariko said:


> lulz avas, rep and credit



taking the blowjob please


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 5, 2009)

lol enjoy hisa


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh I will 


Avatars and matching sig. Rep & Credit please


----------



## Juice (Feb 5, 2009)

Kind of old, but taking this, E.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Oh I will
> 
> 
> Avatars and matching sig. Rep & Credit please



I'll take this.


----------



## Narutardenius (Feb 6, 2009)

does anyone feel like making me a Yondaime/Naruto siggy?


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 6, 2009)

Nip & tuck - taking for later :]


----------



## Mia (Feb 6, 2009)

Nip & tuck ...good show it was 

sure. dont forget to rep (and credit if you want)


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> ^ THAT'S NOT MINE!!!!! DON'T REP ME/CRED ME!!!! geez....
> 
> REP MASANARI



Alright.

sorry.....


----------



## Monark (Feb 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Alright.
> 
> sorry.....



thank you


----------



## E (Feb 7, 2009)

wow


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 7, 2009)

That seemed like a pretty useless argument.


----------



## E (Feb 7, 2009)

but doesn't an argument need two parties?


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh yes, then it's a rant/bawwing.


----------



## ImaginaryHeroine (Feb 8, 2009)

Masanari said:


> Just rep


taking please +rep


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 8, 2009)

Rep only please.

Take credit if you want..


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 8, 2009)

Rep only please


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 8, 2009)

REP ONLY PLEASE


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 8, 2009)

REP ONLY PLEASE


----------



## Juice (Feb 8, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> that's the avi I made you, Juice



I don' know how that got there like that... 

Well, I erased it.


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2009)

feel free to crop into sum 150x150's


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 8, 2009)

Zack said:


> i'll take this one =)



Can I take this since ur not using it?


----------



## Juice (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll take this.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 8, 2009)

Do whatever you want with them.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Feb 9, 2009)

Bishes better gimmie mah reps now.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2009)

Takumi said:


> Do whatever you want with them.



Holy shit holy shit holy shit holy shit

mine


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 9, 2009)

Rep only please.


----------



## Juice (Feb 9, 2009)

Bobby, you should make some Senior sized avatars.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes. They are pretty cute, but senior size = win. That way, everybody can use them.


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, i thought the limit was 125x125?

150x150 = senior?


----------



## Juice (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, you should make a combination of your avatars (some 150x150 some 125x125) 

Seniors seems to go here more then non-Seniors.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 9, 2009)

Botox - cropping and taking


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 9, 2009)

It seems that he was banned. Does anybody know the reason?


----------



## Juice (Feb 9, 2009)

I have no clue.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 9, 2009)

he was a dupe


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 10, 2009)

Cred.


----------



## E (Feb 10, 2009)

reserving


----------



## Leraine (Feb 10, 2009)

Whatever you want to do with them. 
They look so delightfully mismatched.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Whatever you want to do with them.
> They look so delightfully mismatched.



I didn't know you do avas as well  <3


----------



## Leraine (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol, why do you think am I crediting no one in my sig.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Lol, why do you think am I crediting no one in my sig.



because you receive avatars from friends that don't request crediting?


----------



## Leraine (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd credit them, anyway, though I myself am the type, that does not like to be credited. 

By the by: Taking: Rep + Cred.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Feb 10, 2009)

Mines        .


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## E (Feb 11, 2009)

reserving


will rep twice now


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 11, 2009)

Bobby Jean said:


> Rep only please.



Taking these thankz!^^ Rep+


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 11, 2009)

Made for self but lol. valentines day. so not using it. Only wore it for half a day so its still got that new set smell.




Rep and cred, as per usual.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 11, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Made for self but lol. valentines day. so not using it. Only wore it for half a day so its still got that new set smell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reserving for later use


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 11, 2009)

photobucket cleanout. take plzkthx. :3 i really don't want them to go to waste. xD






​


----------



## E (Feb 11, 2009)

ehh, just fucking around

rep and cred 
(and rehost the sigs )


----------



## Sine (Feb 12, 2009)

taking taking


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2009)

Holy Shit, Luka , Taking!


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 13, 2009)

doing some experimenting with avatars 


​


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

Rep if taking


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

mine


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking



Taking for the lulz


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking



Taking.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Beowulf (Feb 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking



Thank you for this avatar 
Will rep ASAP


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

Rep if taking please


----------



## Mia (Feb 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



i'll take Kallen


----------



## Juice (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine. 

I'll owe you Uffie.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 13, 2009)

Uffie = Bitter Virgin fan. Awesome 

Giving away Tora Dora sigs 



This is goes together with this sig:

Don't you _think_ of finding love before me
Your getting ahead of yourself
You just a _dog_.

avy:


Cred + Rep pleash, if you take


----------



## Yumi (Feb 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please


Taking


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 14, 2009)

Rep + cred if taking~ done with this set. 



150x150


125x125


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 14, 2009)

_Rep please. Credit is optional.

_
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 14, 2009)

i spy bitter virgin


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 14, 2009)

Hai guise~ made a new set for fun. Whoever wants it; rep & credit please. 





Revolver Ocelot from MGS is


----------



## Fay (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, first time posting! Rep if taking:

*Kitties:*


*Gossip girl:*


----------



## Sine (Feb 15, 2009)

Cute, myne .


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 16, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> _Rep please. Credit is optional.
> 
> _



I think i'll be taking this one


----------



## Uffie (Feb 16, 2009)

rep if taking please, credit not essential


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 16, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, credit not essential



reserving for later. :3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Rep + Cred

If avatar is needed, plz tell.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll take that. 

No need for an avatar.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Iight.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Someone took that one.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2009)

Really? 

Did not notice, nevermind then.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

It's cool. I didn't want you to get raged on.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 19, 2009)

TatsuBon said:


> I think i'll be taking this one





Juice said:


> Mine.



Sorry no :/


----------



## Juice (Feb 19, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> It's cool. I didn't want you to get raged on.




Thanks. lol 



TatsuBon said:


> Sorry no :/



I didn't see, sorry.


----------



## Kuro (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Rep&Cred please.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Feb 19, 2009)

Kuro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reserving for later.


----------



## L Lawliet (Feb 20, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, credit not essential



Snagging.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 20, 2009)

Rep <3 Cred optional


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 20, 2009)

Made these avatars, but I don't want them anymore.




This one's spoiler tagged because it's from the newly released Naruto chapter. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Leraine (Feb 20, 2009)

Rep + Cred optional


----------



## Juice (Feb 20, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## L Lawliet (Feb 20, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> This one's spoiler tagged because it's from the newly released Naruto chapter.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Reserving! <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Made these avatars, but I don't want them anymore.



I'll take these.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

TatsuBon said:


> Rep <3 Cred optional



Mine Annapanda.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 21, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Rep + Cred optional



Mine            .


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2009)

Takumi said:


> Mine            .


No, u          .


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 21, 2009)

Eww      .


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 21, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Rep + Cred optional



Taking this


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2009)

'Cause High School Graduates have way too much freetime.
Rep + Cred optional


----------



## Kuro (Feb 21, 2009)

Leraine said:


> 'Cause High School Graduates have way too much freetime.
> Rep + Cred optional



Taking this one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> Rep + cred if taking~ done with this set.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking. Mine.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm feeling a little horny, so I need a sexual avatar. :ho


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll take this then.


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 22, 2009)

Rep+ if used. don't care who takes it -.-


----------



## Kuro (Feb 22, 2009)

Rep&Cred please.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll take this one.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Feb 22, 2009)

Kuro said:


> Rep&Cred please.



Thats mine. :ho


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 23, 2009)

avas

cred and rep is appreciated :3


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 23, 2009)

don't credit since i didn't do much.


*Spoiler*: __ 



----






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 23, 2009)

Demon Lord said:


> avas
> 
> cred and rep is appreciated :3


 

I'll take this one hurr.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 24, 2009)

credit and rep​


----------



## E (Feb 24, 2009)

argh......so....tempting......


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2009)

Demon Lord said:


> avas
> 
> cred and rep is appreciated :3



Where the hell is Tieria?  anyways, taking The Setsuna Avy.


----------



## Sayuri (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 












+Rep. Credit is optional but appreciated.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 25, 2009)

^I'm so taking the Mariah set. Repped. Will credit.


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 25, 2009)

xD


----------



## Kairi (Feb 25, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> don't credit since i didn't do much.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yoinking the first and last, if you don't mind.


Sayuri said:


> +Rep. Credit is optional but appreciated.



I told you last night when you showed me I was taking the first >:[


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this. Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FFXII spam, take whatever you want_


----------



## Kairi (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll take the 3rd and 4th Byakuya


----------



## Nicola (Feb 26, 2009)

Reserving this one for later. 

Edit: Ah, fuck it, I'll use it now. 
Repping + credit.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 27, 2009)

150x150

125x125


 Sig 
spoils CH 437, but... Whoever can decipher THAT.. Is good.


Rep, credit is optional~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> 150x150
> 
> ​



I'll take this Kistune.


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 27, 2009)

Avas from the latest Bleach ep.
Rep only.

Also, Ukitake is hot. (XD)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Durge (Feb 27, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from the latest Bleach ep.
> Rep only.
> 
> Also, Ukitake is hot. (XD)



i'll take these


----------



## Kamina (Feb 27, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from the latest Bleach ep.
> Rep only.
> 
> Also, Ukitake is hot. (XD)



Mine, thanks!


----------



## Durge (Feb 27, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Mine, thanks!



wait i already said i would take that!?

EDIT: nvm you can have it.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 27, 2009)

Kubisa said:


> Too gay for the person who requested it (did him a different set in the end).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so taking this. Reps. Credits.


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 27, 2009)

the usual stuff


----------



## Juice (Feb 27, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Older stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> 150x150
> Sig
> spoils CH 437, but... Whoever can decipher THAT.. Is good.
> 
> ...



I'll take the sig.



Byakuya said:


> Older stuff.
> 
> ]




Taking this.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 27, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> the usual stuff



YOINKS <3


Byakuya said:


> Older stuff.



LASKLD. Taking <3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 27, 2009)

Stuff I wont be using anymore:


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 















*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 











Only credit required.


----------



## Yumi (Feb 28, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from the latest Bleach ep.
> Rep only.
> 
> Also, Ukitake is hot. (XD)


*Taking this*


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _avas_ 












*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











credit please


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ZigZag (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll take this.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 28, 2009)

Yariko said:


> *Spoiler*: _avas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _avas_ 





taking


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Stuff I wont be using anymore:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> ...





I'll be taking these.

Will rep as soon as possible Byakuya.


----------



## Juice (Feb 28, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2009)

^Un chan already took that sig, Juice :]


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 1, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ^Un chan already took that sig, Juice :]



actually, juice can have it. i planned on using it, but . . .


----------



## Leraine (Mar 1, 2009)

screw that, Mutio's mine!


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 1, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Ricky (Mar 1, 2009)

Taking


----------



## E (Mar 1, 2009)

i'll take this


----------



## Miki Aiko (Mar 1, 2009)

I took the one, Disturbia .


----------



## Mia (Mar 1, 2009)

i want that one too


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

crap


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 1, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 1, 2009)

That's taken, Rai.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh I see, Miki Aiko took it.

Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 1, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 1, 2009)

totally taking the last one.


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 1, 2009)

taking thanks ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> crap



I'll take this one.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



awesome, claiming. reps n credits included ~ <3


----------



## Leraine (Mar 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> crap



that one nyuuu~


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2009)

I want  but its taken, yet not being used ?


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 2, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> don't credit since i didn't do much.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I feel gay today. I'll take the last one


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 2, 2009)

Last one was taken.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 2, 2009)

*Needing Home: Pet Rabbit*





I made this up last week out of boredom. Cred is appreciated, not needed. More than anything Oswald needs a nice home.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 2, 2009)

Stef stop stalking this thread


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

Leraine said:


> screw that, Mutio's mine!



Mine, thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Taking first one


----------



## Jimin (Mar 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit only, for the moment​



I'm taking this. Rep. Credit.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd make more, but my throat hurts *crys* gonna eat a gallon of ice cream to help it.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2009)

Where are the shota avatars people?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Jαmes (Mar 3, 2009)

may i take the first one bya?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 3, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Where are the shota avatars people?


This. 
Naruto shota ones


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2009)

Mingming said:


> may i take the first one bya?



Of course. ^_^


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 3, 2009)

*some avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2009)

Hard to pick between the first and second one.

Going to go with the first one . Will rep as soon as possible <3. Nice avy by the way.


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 4, 2009)

^ Sure, no problem. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

Reserving this.


----------



## E (Mar 4, 2009)

some failed abortions i call sigs





rep, *cred*, and all that stuff 


dont forget to rehost


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2009)

No problem, Disturbia. Repped <3.



E said:


> some failed abortions i call sigs
> 
> 
> rep, *cred*, and all that stuff
> ...



Taking this. I'll rep you as soon as I spread.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Miki Aiko (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## PlayStation (Mar 6, 2009)

Taking this one, thank you.


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2009)

Taking this. =)


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep only


----------



## Leraine (Mar 6, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, taking.


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2009)

^ i wanted that one 

o well




mine

on 24, so i'll get to you as soon as i can


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2009)

Leraine said:


> screw that, Mutio's mine!



I'll take that.


----------



## Leraine (Mar 6, 2009)

But I believe someone took it already xD


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2009)

yep       .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2009)

But I leiks eit. Oh, well. *goes to edit*


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2009)

you could ask that person if you can have it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2009)

Wonders who haz it, cause I don't see the post showing who took it.


----------



## Leraine (Mar 6, 2009)

It was Kamina.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2009)

OIC. Never mind then, lol.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2009)

credit and rep 



​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> credit and rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wants it, so I'm taking it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 6, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I wants it, so I'm taking it.



you weren't allowed to, you were already wearing a sig of mine


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2009)

I wasn't? 

And yes, I was, and I is wearing one now.


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 6, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep only


ill take kensei 

thanks ^^


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2009)

dont want this anymore


credit, rehost, and all that shh


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a speed run, I'll bring better ones later.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep, credit can be given but isn't needed.


----------



## Sine (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine      .


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 7, 2009)

in celebration of the movie being true to the book, any watchmen stuff, guys?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 7, 2009)

Credit plz.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 7, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Credit plz.



Taking.


----------



## Nicola (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like nobody has taken this one yet... so I'll take it.


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 8, 2009)

*watchmen avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 8, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2009)

Taking these.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> 125x125
> 
> 150x150



Can I have this? repped. Will credit.


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 8, 2009)

Taking this one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

credit and rep
​


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 9, 2009)

Rep~ credit is optional.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 9, 2009)

*
Taking these two for later KN
Will rep~
edit: I need to spread some rep before*


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Ashiya (Mar 9, 2009)

Same old same old.


----------



## E (Mar 9, 2009)

mine, cheers


----------



## Kamina (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine, thanks!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


>



Taking this. Nice work and thanks a million.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 10, 2009)

Avas from new Bleach ep. Credit is nice but not necessary, rep please.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 10, 2009)

Oops, 2 more.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 10, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Oops, 2 more.



I'll be taking...


----------



## Durge (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _random avys_ 










*Spoiler*: _set_ 










rep and cred.


----------



## Leraine (Mar 10, 2009)

Durge said:


> rep and cred.



Taking that one


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from new Bleach ep. Credit is nice but not necessary, rep please.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Will be taking these two. Great work on the avatars.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 10, 2009)

Durge said:


> rep and cred.



Mine. Will credit. Repped.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, this is Shizune


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spring-themed set.. *


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sig

*Spoiler*: __ 








Alternative


Rep and cred


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 11, 2009)

More Bleach avas. If you want a version without text let me know ^__^
Credit is optional, rep please.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Leraine (Mar 11, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Bleach avas. If you want a version without text let me know ^__^
> Credit is optional, rep please.



Oh god, i just got one from you yesterday, but that one is so 'x3333'
Can i use it? *___* 


The nosebleed is also awesome. daaaaamn!


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 11, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Bleach avas. If you want a version without text let me know ^__^
> Credit is optional, rep please.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




MINE! 

will rep :3


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn you Tuanie I wanted that 

I guess I'll take this one then


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 11, 2009)

been training my clicking for the pass few years in the mts.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah well regardless my flawed interception, I now claim you and your avatar as my property


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _random_ 








+rep


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> *Spoiler*: _random_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like the third please. 

+repping


----------



## fraj (Mar 12, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I would like the first, second, and third avatars.
> 
> +repping



take one at a time man, let others get a chance too. and take it only if you wanna use it immediately.


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2009)

got it, I edited my post.

thanks for that.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


>



Claiming this since I can't make my own at the moment.


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2009)

mine, cheers


----------



## fraj (Mar 12, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> got it, I edited my post.
> 
> thanks for that.



thanks for understanding.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 12, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> [/SPOILER]



Mine.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2009)

E said:


> mine, cheers



/cry, I wanted that one


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _some stuff_


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 13, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: _some stuff_



OMGNOWAIKAMINAZHAWT


Third one's mine ~ Lovely stuff coming your way


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> *Spoiler*: _random_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving.


----------



## Nicola (Mar 13, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Bleach avas. If you want a version without text let me know ^__^
> Credit is optional, rep please.



Reserving. 
Could you possibly get rid of the text...?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> +rep



Yay Sakura. Taking this one.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 13, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Reserving.
> Could you possibly get rid of the text...?



Sure


----------



## Nicola (Mar 13, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Sure



Ahhh, yay, thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> *Spoiler*: _random_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking   .


----------



## E (Mar 14, 2009)

Vae said:


> /cry, I wanted that one



lol, go ahead and take it


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 14, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> Same old same old.



I'll take this one


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

I must have it.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 15, 2009)

Too late, Dani.

Got it before you.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

Well shit Stef.

Alright.


----------



## E (Mar 15, 2009)

ehh, the norm i guess


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

Shit that's mine E.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 15, 2009)

An old set I ended up never using. 

Please credit, rep optional.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Behold, the Madness of King George



​


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

Really old avvie~


Rep, credit is optional.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 15, 2009)

More Bleach avas. Btw, the art is from Bleach Official Bootleg 
Rep, credit is optional. If you want me to add/change text, let me know.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yumi (Mar 15, 2009)

*
Taking*


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 15, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


>



Taking pek


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 15, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Bleach avas. Btw, the art is from Bleach Official Bootleg
> Rep, credit is optional. If you want me to add/change text, let me know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> Really old avvie~
> 
> 
> Rep, credit is optional.



Reserving this.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

I want these two.


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey I want something from Andy D:


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

Awwwww


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 15, 2009)

Andy can I has an avatar from you ? D:

Danibob


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 15, 2009)

MINE Rapes

Your credit is in my sig so people can lurk in your profile


----------



## Slacker (Mar 15, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Bleach avas. Btw, the art is from Bleach Official Bootleg
> Rep, credit is optional. If you want me to add/change text, let me know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll be taking this one.


----------



## fraj (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok its a bit crazy but here i'm giving away my whole photobucket contents



before you take anything give me a visitor message and ill let you know if i am gonna/or use it or if anyone else is using it. 

and obviously if im using it, you dont get to take it


enjoy

  Leave message here


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 15, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional~


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> Rep, credit is optional~



TAKEN :ho
Thanks Kitsy


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 15, 2009)

Heero said:


> credit plox



Digging up something old.

No one took it so, I'll take it for the time being.


----------



## E (Mar 15, 2009)

hey frajosg, aren't like a good 75% of those finished requests and stuff?


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 16, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Bleach avas. Btw, the art is from Bleach Official Bootleg
> Rep, credit is optional. If you want me to add/change text, let me know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this one.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2009)

i don't use the same avas twice...


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2009)

Mia said:


> my previous avatars



Mine Thanks!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 16, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Mine Thanks!



Yeah me too.


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2009)

oh ballstik 



(so it doesn't look liek i'm spamming)


----------



## Mia (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Mine Thanks!





Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah me too.



lol. rep and cred plox


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah me too.



Wtf, change it..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> lol. rep and cred plox



Doneski           .


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 17, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> Really old avvie~
> 
> 
> Rep, credit is optional.



Aww, I wanna use this. XD


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 17, 2009)

got bored..


----------



## E (Mar 17, 2009)

all that stuff


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 18, 2009)

E said:


> all that stuff



Taking this,
+reps and cred right?


----------



## E (Mar 18, 2009)

sure


----------



## Sine (Mar 18, 2009)

pretty. taking.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 18, 2009)

Avas from latest Bleach episode. Rep, credit is optional 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E (Mar 18, 2009)

mine


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from latest Bleach episode. Rep, credit is optional
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Will be taking these two. Will rep when I spread some rep around. Great work with Shinji avys. Can't wait for next weeks avys from the episode.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from new Bleach ep. Credit is nice but not necessary, rep please.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you, sir/madam.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2009)

I made some rather simple ones. Rep. Credit if you want. Rehost.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2009)

Rep, credit is appreciated.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 19, 2009)

Free for the taking, credit required (rep is optional)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 19, 2009)

Free for the taking, credit required (rep is optional)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Free for the taking, credit required (rep is optional)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking these.


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Free for the taking, credit required (rep is optional)



Taking for later this weekend  <3

Will rep now and credit when I use it :3


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 20, 2009)

Giving this away, Credit required,(rep optional)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Ask if you wanna resize.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 20, 2009)

Giving some more away, Usual cred(required) and +reps(optional).

*Spoiler*: __ 






"







Ask if wanna resize.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Free for the taking, credit required (rep is optional)



I'm taking this one...I hope you don't mind if I make it smaller.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Rep, credit is appreciated.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 20, 2009)

Forgot to give this away:


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Free for the taking, credit required (rep is optional)




mine <3



*people stop taking 3-4 at a time, YOU DONT EVEN USE THEM HALF OF THEM! dont be so greedy


----------



## E (Mar 20, 2009)

greed is good 




guess where that line's from and i make you a hot wimmenz sig


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _random avs_ 









+rep


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 20, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> *Spoiler*: _random avs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reserving this

Resizing it myself


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 20, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 20, 2009)

taking this one

going to use it later

thanks<3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 20, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> +rep



Taken pek


----------



## Ricky (Mar 20, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> +rep




Mine plz          .


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 20, 2009)

Taking this^^


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 20, 2009)

Taking      .


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 20, 2009)

Chopped and now mine :>


----------



## Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Just rep, credit if you want.


----------



## L Lawliet (Mar 20, 2009)

Hot. Reserving.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 20, 2009)

MiChIkU said:


> *Spoiler*: _random avs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _random avs_ 





Taking      .


----------



## Sine (Mar 20, 2009)

fantastic. taking.
edit: 24hr limit , rep soon


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 20, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'm taking this one...I hope you don't mind if I make it smaller.





Tuanie said:


> mine <3
> 
> 
> 
> *people stop taking 3-4 at a time, YOU DONT EVEN USE THEM HALF OF THEM! dont be so greedy



Enjoy


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 20, 2009)

*Rep*:Required
*Credit*: Optional


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Rep, credit if you want.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2009)

From the latest chapter of Bleach.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2009)

All rep and credit must go to _Nightmare_. He worked really hard on the sig.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 21, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> From the latest chapter of Bleach.



Reserving this.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 21, 2009)

I was looking through Bleach calendars and made some avas. Rep and credit are optional 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 21, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> I was looking through Bleach calendars and made some avas. Rep and credit are optional
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Taking this one


----------



## fraj (Mar 21, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> Rep:*Optional*
> Credit:*Required*



Fixed                     .


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2009)

​


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 22, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> I was looking through Bleach calendars and made some avas. Rep and credit are optional



Reserving this.


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 22, 2009)

HAHAHA ANDY POSTED AVATARS 
Mine :>

Daww I have to spread rep :<

*EDIT : BTW who's the artist ?*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> I was looking through Bleach calendars and made some avas. Rep and credit are optional



Reserving this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Koroshi, you never did rep me for the avatar.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh? I haven't? sorry


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah, we good, we good. 

No biggie


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Giving this away:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Repptional
Credit:Required


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 23, 2009)

^Taking that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Some Zettai Karen Children avatars. 


Rep, credit if you want.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 24, 2009)

Taking the last one *rep*


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 24, 2009)

Made these Bleach manga avatars a few days back, but forgot.
If your interested then just take one.

Rep only.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just rep. Credit if you would like to.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 24, 2009)

Rep please..but credit would be appreciated also. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _LOST avas_


----------



## Kiba (Mar 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Taking the 2nd one will rep you again as soon i can.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: _LOST avas_



Taking these.


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> [




mine! 

rep+


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 25, 2009)

Avas from new Bleach ep + 3 others. Rep, credit is optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 25, 2009)

and the rest


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sine (Mar 25, 2009)

taking this


----------



## Leraine (Mar 25, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from new Bleach ep + 3 others. Rep, credit is optional.





Taking this.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 25, 2009)

Shiner said:


> taking this



Could you specify which one, because it's not showing up in what you quoted 

Nevermind, all is ok


----------



## Leraine (Mar 25, 2009)

^He's taking the very middle pic of Urahara in your first post. (face upfront, cape over head, gloomy look)


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 25, 2009)

Leraine said:


> ^He's taking the very middle pic of Urahara in your first post. (face upfront, cape over head, gloomy look)



Oh, thanks Leraine  It doesn't show for me for some reason and I checked using different browser too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from new Bleach ep + 3 others. Rep, credit is optional.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 25, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> and the rest



Taking Shinji avys again.  Too bad this will be the last set of them. Leraine got the best avy though.


----------



## Leraine (Mar 25, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Taking Shinji avys again.  Too bad this will be the last set of them. Leraine got the best avy though.



Super highspeed.


----------



## Durge (Mar 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










rep and cred


----------



## Durge (Mar 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: _LOST avas_


i'll be taking this thanks.

i'll take this too.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 25, 2009)

Raiden said:


> All rep and credit must go to _Nightmare_. He worked really hard on the sig.



May I please have this?  It's so beautiful, will give credit and rep.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 25, 2009)

*Taking
*


----------



## Federer (Mar 25, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, thx.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> May I please have this?  It's so beautiful, will give credit and rep.



No problem. Thanks man.


----------



## Kage (Mar 26, 2009)

rep, cred whatever


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Tuan (Mar 26, 2009)

mine!


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 26, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reserving.


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 26, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> reserving.



this is taken already


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah but they aren't using it anymore, see?


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 26, 2009)

oh

      .


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be taking this.

Thank you good sir.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

^ I'm afraid it was already claimed by Hisagi.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2009)

Alright, no problem.

He should have posted here though just so that others could be aware .


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 26, 2009)

I suppose I should have said something so I'll say it now

taking this avatar:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 26, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Made these Bleach manga avatars a few days back, but forgot.
> If your interested then just take one.
> 
> Rep only.
> ...



Taking           .


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 26, 2009)

Credit please (rep optional)

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Sima (Mar 26, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> and the rest
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking These.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 27, 2009)

Rep. (credit if you want)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 27, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep. (credit if you want)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



reserving these.

EDIT: Damn, need to spread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep. (credit if you want)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this.


----------



## Durge (Mar 27, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Taking           .



thats   mine.





Durge said:


> i'll take this too.



see     .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

From the latest chapter of Naruto.

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and cred.


----------



## Monark (Mar 27, 2009)

Just one gif for now. 



rep/cred if used.


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow long time no see Malms


----------



## Monark (Mar 27, 2009)

meh, i've been around, just haven't posted here in a while. i've been trying to manage my shop alone- bad idea- and then uni, and work, and many more lame excuses i don't feel like listing.


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 27, 2009)

Motivation dies pretty quick right ?
I get that too .


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 27, 2009)

Naruto's latest chapter avatars.
Just rep.

Don't think anyone will take anyway. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I was in a bit of a rush so there not as good as my last giveaway. 



Messed up a little on this one 







Miyamoto Musashi said:


> From the latest chapter of Naruto.


Damn, you beat me to it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, but you colored them in, ZigZag  

I just made some sets as as a bonus


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 27, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Yeah, but you colored them in, ZigZag
> 
> I just made some sets as as a bonus



Meh, just some simple colors I put in just to lighten up the bland manga coloring. Nothing special at all. 

You have borders though, I would put borders, but I suck at them, specially rounded.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

It's easy with GIMP. I just suck at dotted/dashed borders atm.


----------



## Monark (Mar 27, 2009)

TatsuBon said:


> Motivation dies pretty quick right ?
> I get that too .



lol yeah. but enough chitchat. come visit my shop or something.


----------



## Durge (Mar 27, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Meh, just some simple colors I put in just to lighten up the bland manga coloring. Nothing special at all.
> 
> You have borders though, I would put borders, but I suck at them, specially rounded.



there is a easy way to do rounded border just save a avatar with a rounded border then in ur photo shop open it and then hit layer and then duplicate layer then tranfer it over to the avatar ur working then right click on the on the layer and then click select pixels and then with ur magic wand tool right click the picture and click Select inverse and then erase the egdes with ur eraser tool

or at least thats how i do mine


----------



## Yumi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Reserving this.
*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

Remember to rep and credit when you use it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 27, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Taking These.



I already took the Hitsugaya one.


----------



## Sima (Mar 27, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I already took the Hitsugaya one.



Oh, I didn't see the post...sorry.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 27, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Naruto's latest chapter avatars.
> Just rep.
> 
> Don't think anyone will take anyway.
> ...



Mine              .


----------



## E (Mar 27, 2009)

...


----------



## Sima (Mar 28, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> More Bleach avas. Btw, the art is from Bleach Official Bootleg
> Rep, credit is optional. If you want me to add/change text, let me know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I must have this one



Dellyshess said:


> Avas from the latest Bleach ep.
> Rep only.
> 
> Also, Ukitake is hot. (XD)
> ...



taking these as well.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 28, 2009)

^ I'm glad you like them Sayu! 




Grimmjow said:


> I already took the Hitsugaya one.


You did? I can't find your post.


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 28, 2009)

E said:


> ...



Do want <3


----------



## Sima (Mar 28, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> ^ I'm glad you like them Sayu!
> 
> 
> 
> You did? I can't find your post.



They are just epic

yeah, thats why I tried to take the avy, I didn't see where he had taken it


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2009)

​


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ​



mineeeeee

going to use it later andreas

thanks<3


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 28, 2009)

Guys, I'm not taking anything, but to some of you:

Please don't claim 3 or 4 at the same time, because half the time you don't even use them. Claim one, once you want to change, claim another.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 28, 2009)

Well shit I don't see my post anymore so you can have it.


----------



## E (Mar 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ​



mineeee!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2009)

Giving away:




No need to credit, I had minimal input in these. Just rep.


----------



## Kage (Mar 28, 2009)

made this set for someone a while back. don't think they ended up using it though 

*Spoiler*: __ 












i can't appreciate something like this so...


rep cred.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Hm, I don't think anyone is using this. So I'll take.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Giving away:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to credit, I had minimal input in these. Just rep.



Mine                   .


----------



## Monark (Mar 28, 2009)

i know most people only take sets, and not single tags, but i have absolutely no use for this.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ​



Thank yous


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 29, 2009)

Rep optional, Credit is a must


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 29, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep optional, Credit is a must



I'll take for now.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 29, 2009)

Rep. (credit if you want)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 29, 2009)

rep, credit whatever


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 













*Spoiler*: _avas_ 












*Spoiler*: _lulz avas_


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine                    .


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Anjali (Mar 29, 2009)

Yariko said:


> rep, credit whatever



Al meuuuuuuuuu 

Mersi alina <3


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 29, 2009)

cu placere<33333


----------



## Anjali (Mar 29, 2009)

Acum am o problema cu nf ul, se misca foarte greu, si nu pot sa-ti dau rep. Cu prima ocazie, ma revansez : >


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 29, 2009)

a nu-i problema

<3


----------



## Totitos (Mar 29, 2009)

Emma is not using this anymore, so I'll take it.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 29, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


>



Can I have this? Will rep and credit.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 30, 2009)

Yariko said:


> rep, credit whatever



Is this still used? ;_;


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 30, 2009)

no it isn't

take it if you want


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh what a lovely Toon Link.  Will save in my files now, and tell you when I decide to use it (when I decide to get away from Pokemon themes lol). Will rep now though.


----------



## Slacker (Mar 30, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



I'll take this one.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I have this one with a square border? If it's not too much to ask.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 30, 2009)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Can I have this one with a square border? If it's not too much to ask.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Mar 30, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 31, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 31, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep, credit is optional.



Will take for later.


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 31, 2009)

Taking for later <3


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








some of my older sets i never used
rep optional


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*
Spoiler:  









credit/rep
*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

Rep + Cred


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 1, 2009)

rep optional


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

Credit, rep is optional. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 2, 2009)

Rep: Optional
Credit: Required

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Durge (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










rep and cred.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

I like this one, I'll take it.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 3, 2009)

do want    .


----------



## Monark (Apr 3, 2009)

rep/cred pl0x


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*credit/rep*


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2009)

Use when the other guy is done with it.

I'll take this.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 4, 2009)

Avas: 



Sigs:

*Spoiler*: __ 









 Rep and cred<3


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 4, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that


----------



## Suzie (Apr 5, 2009)

Taking this ♥


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 5, 2009)

Some avatars I made earlier rep/cred


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep, credit is optional.



Taking


----------



## Kamina (Apr 5, 2009)

Roka said:


> Some avatars I made earlier rep/cred



Urahara is mine, thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 5, 2009)

Someone requested cat avatars over MSN
Rep optional

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2009)

Roka said:


> Some avatars I made earlier rep/cred



Taking Byakua.

Arigato.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 6, 2009)

Stolen.


----------



## Uffie (Apr 6, 2009)

Rep if taking please.


----------



## Sima (Apr 6, 2009)

Yumi said:


> Avas:
> 
> 
> Sigs:
> ...



Taking these


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 6, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please.



Taking this one


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 7, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> rep/cred pl0x



Taking the first image 

For later.


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 7, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 7, 2009)

lol 


rep only<3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 7, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please.


I'll be taking this one for later, thank you!


----------



## Ina (Apr 7, 2009)

reserving


----------



## E (Apr 7, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep, credit is optional.



i'll take this thanks


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2009)

dudes post 150 X 200 avys please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, since Zaru hasn't taken any of them. 



Rep and credit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and credit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2009)

Remember to rep and cred nao


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 7, 2009)

Rep optional


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2009)

i made this set for me but i will not use it anymore





whoever wants, rep and credit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd take it, but I'm too much in love with my current set. pek


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*credit/rep and etc.*


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 7, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep optional



Do       want


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## .:WokeN:. (Apr 8, 2009)

Mines         .


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 8, 2009)

Some Bleach avatars I made


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred would be appreciated <3


----------



## Ironhide (Apr 8, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> i made this set for me but i will not use it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## sworder (Apr 8, 2009)

mine        .


----------



## TatsuBon (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine :]
Love coming your way


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 8, 2009)

I made this, but don't want it

neg rep only


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2009)

rep and credit <3


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit <3



Mine.        <333


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Do want, but can't rep.


it's ok, just credit neh.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> it's ok, just credit neh.



Sorry, never mind. I have enough avatars as it is. 

But great work. Props.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 9, 2009)

Giving away

Cred: required
Rep: Required


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep and credit.


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

Left it open, so if u claim and want me to add text/other effects just say.

Rep and cred appreciated​


----------



## Sima (Apr 10, 2009)

Susano said:


> ​



Taking~


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Apr 10, 2009)

This is my first time , heres what I have 
 rep and credit please  

All YUI pek

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Durge (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 










rep and cred please.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2009)

Reserving this.

Will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

Had plans for this .. but meh





___________________________________________


As always any border/text/effects you want added just say.

Rep/cred appreciated​


----------



## E (Apr 10, 2009)

*/takes dump*











credit and all that shizzz


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 10, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll take      .


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2009)

>



Some really old avi's I'm taking.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2009)

and these. 

I notice Tousen gets no love, I was looking for one, but couldn't find any of him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these. Will credit when I use them.


----------



## Mai (Apr 11, 2009)

*Giving away:*

*Chibi Itachi avatar*

*
Light yagami avatar*


credit and rep


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2009)

_


Susano said:



Had plans for this .. but meh





___________________________________________


As always any border/text/effects you want added just say.

Rep/cred appreciated​

Click to expand...


Taking! _


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Apr 11, 2009)

Takuji said:


> *Giving away:*
> 
> 
> Light yagami avatar[/B]
> ...



Taking


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 11, 2009)

E said:


> credit and all that shizzz



Taking this one.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2009)

_


E said:






credit and all that shizzz
		
Click to expand...



Taking this one _


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine.


Mine                   .


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Apr 11, 2009)

Just Avy's : 











Rep and credit


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 11, 2009)

Roka said:


> Some Bleach avatars I made
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking this one.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 11, 2009)

The usual rep+cred


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2009)

rep and *credit*<3


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^^ taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks<3

another one:





rep and *credit*<3


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_


Snow Princess said:



			thanks<3

another one:





rep and *credit*<3

Click to expand...


Taking! Will rep and cred. (Gonna use it soon, too hyped up about my current but couldn't let anyone else take it now.) 
_


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Apr 12, 2009)

rep and cred


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 12, 2009)

Tenjin said:


> *Spoiler*: __


OMG Yui pek
Taking.

Will Rep And Cred Ofc .


----------



## Necro?sthete (Apr 12, 2009)

*Rep* and *cred* =D


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Apr 12, 2009)

Reserving for later use.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> *Rep* and *cred* =D



Taking this one


----------



## Gecka (Apr 12, 2009)

Tenjin said:


> Rep and credit



Taking.

How does a sexy null fit you?


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Apr 12, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Taking.
> 
> How does a sexy null fit you?



Fine , at least someone liked it


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2009)

Taking this one. Thanks.


----------



## TatsuBon (Apr 13, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> *Rep* and *cred* =D


 
Mayeen


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 13, 2009)

Tenjin said:


> This is my first time , heres what I have
> rep and credit please
> 
> All YUI pek
> ...


thanks    :3


----------



## Kiba (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't usually give out my renders, rep & cred i guess........

Chrono trigger


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2009)

rep and credit!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit!



Will be taking. Rep and credit will be given.


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

Text, effects, borders added at your request.

Cred+rep appreciated

​


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 14, 2009)

Rep and cred are optional 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 14, 2009)

Akio: 





I'll have @ this one, Rep+Cred



Susano said:


> Text, effects, borders added at your request.
> 
> Cred+rep appreciated
> 
> ​



taking that too


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2009)

some Skins avies, enjoy<3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2009)

rep and *credit*<3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 14, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> some Skins avies, enjoy<3



Taking for later
 wants some dbz avys to be put up


----------



## E (Apr 14, 2009)

rep and cred pls


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 15, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2009)

rep and *credit*<3


----------



## fraj (Apr 15, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit!



just reserving the ulquiorra incase someone else wants to steal it


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 15, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep, credit is optional.



 taking

thanks<3


----------



## Sine (Apr 15, 2009)

taking this


----------



## Slacker (Apr 15, 2009)

E said:


> rep and cred pls



Reserving this. I'll use the sig and the avy.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 15, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and *credit*<3



Taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 15, 2009)

Taken


----------



## Necro?sthete (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Necro?sthete (Apr 15, 2009)

​
And here's a set...



*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep and cred.. ^^


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

You wouldn't by any chance have an avatar of Liv Tyler would you? 

Btw, those are really good.


----------



## Anjali (Apr 15, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> And here's a set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine <3\

I'll rep you for each  of them :>


----------



## Necro?sthete (Apr 15, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> You wouldn't by any chance have an avatar of Liv Tyler would you?  Btw, those are really good.



Thanks^^
No I don't but I can make one if you want one..^^



Anjali said:


> Mine <3\
> 
> I'll rep you for each  of them :>



Thanks. Also, I just updated a smaller version of the sig of that last set you took^^ Look back at it and see if you like it =D


----------



## Anjali (Apr 15, 2009)

Both are great. You are so talented ~


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> Thanks^^
> No I don't but I can make one if you want one..^^



I would love one, but I don't have any stock 

At least now I know who to go to if I want a new set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Durge (Apr 15, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep, credit is optional.



i'll be taking ulquiorra thanks.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 15, 2009)

*　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　avas: rep & credit*


​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​


 
Taking this. Will cred when I use it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2009)

I love you.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2009)

I wanted this one when I saw you with it. Thanks.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 15, 2009)

Taking
reserving


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 15, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and *credit*<3



Taking Konan.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 15, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> Taking Konan.





it's taken already btw


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 15, 2009)

Really... well crap.


----------



## ☆ (Apr 15, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​
> 
> ​



I`ll be taking this one. 
ty ♥


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2009)

rep and *credit*<3


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 15, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and *credit*<3


Reserving both avas.
I'll use them later and rep you now.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 15, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> [/spoiler]



taking and using now.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and *credit*<3


i'll reserve this avi for someone.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _come and get it!_ 





I've edited the missing parts so, you're free to rep but you *must credit!*


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2009)

A few very simple Pokemon avys. Not expecting people to take them, but I was bored lol.

Rep only (credit is optional).


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> A few very simple Pokemon avys. Not expecting people to take them, but I was bored lol.
> 
> Rep only (credit is optional).
> 
> ...



I'm taking all of them Stealing the Manaphy one


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 16, 2009)

I found one of my older sigs:


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> A few very simple Pokemon avys. Not expecting people to take them, but I was bored lol.
> 
> Rep only (credit is optional).
> 
> ...



taking lucario for later, mmkay? will rep when used


----------



## Sine (Apr 16, 2009)

Capturing the buneary for later use


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Shit, any Lugia or Mewtwo avatars


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2009)

I can make some for you if you want.  I'm doing massive fanart hunting, so I can start looking for specific stuff. I have some Lugia art, but no Mewtwo, so I must look.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

An epic Lugia avatar would be nice, or Hitmonchan.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 16, 2009)

Quick sig. 

Rep & Cred.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

You just want me to take that <.<

Will do.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 16, 2009)

You need something to go with the avatar, of course.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Do eit


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 16, 2009)

Just wait for Death's, I can't find any fanart atm. Had that one in my folder.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah, noice.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2009)

I just made this Hitmonchan avy...



... But I can make a Lugia one too.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> A few very simple Pokemon avys. Not expecting people to take them, but I was bored lol.
> 
> Rep only (credit is optional).
> 
> ...



Taking these two.

Thx .

Will rep as soon as I spread. Don't recall repping you lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I just made this Hitmonchan avy...
> 
> 
> 
> ... But I can make a Lugia one too.


 
Do it and then I'll take both. Will raep rep.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2009)

Is this good?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Epic enough, kthx. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 16, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _come and get it!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it hasn't been taken, its mine


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> if it hasn't been taken, its mine


credit Hisagi!


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 16, 2009)

Text did no favors so you're linked from the sig. Unless it HAS to be text. then gladly i shall put it as a text


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2009)

link is ok<3

----

DBGT. rep and credit.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 17, 2009)

*credit (rep is optional)*


----------



## boredasian (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, awesome  ill search around


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 17, 2009)

reserving, thanks :3


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

More Pokemon avys, since I didn't think people would actually be taking them. :lmao

Rep is a must. Credit is optional.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> More Pokemon avys, since I didn't think people would actually be taking them. :lmao



Rawr. Taking for use now~


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Hang on, the file messes up because you're only allowed 125x125 avys. I'll fix it for you, then repost it, k?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Mia (Apr 17, 2009)

something bleach 





edit: one more  



rep, cred .


----------



## Yumi (Apr 17, 2009)

*Taking*


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine, will rep when I get unrepped seal.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> More Pokemon avys, since I didn't think people would actually be taking them. :lmao
> 
> Rep is a must. Credit is optional.



Ill take the Ambipom avy


----------



## Death Note (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> More Pokemon avys, since I didn't think people would actually be taking them. :lmao
> 
> Rep is a must. Credit is optional.




These are mine.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> something bleach
> 
> 
> 
> ...




first one !


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 18, 2009)

Rep.
Credit if you want 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mozu (Apr 18, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit if you want



 Taking. Couldn't help myself. You're fantastic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit if you want


Mine.

Will rep when unsealed.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 18, 2009)

Credit and rep 

​


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 18, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Taking. Couldn't help myself. You're fantastic.


Thanks, I'm glad you like them! 



Aizen Sosuke said:


> Mine.
> 
> Will rep when unsealed.



Ok


----------



## Uffie (Apr 18, 2009)

Rep if taking please, no need for credit


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 18, 2009)

Mia said:


> something bleach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this.


This one too.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2009)

rep and credit<3


----------



## Krix (Apr 18, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit if you want


 



Mineeee. <3


----------



## Charizard (Apr 19, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> More Pokemon avys, since I didn't think people would actually be taking them. :lmao
> 
> Rep is a must. Credit is optional.



i'll take the bottom two plz!


----------



## Slacker (Apr 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please, no need for credit



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 19, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit<3



Taking!  So awesome!!! Repping now, using later.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 19, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> More Pokemon avys, since I didn't think people would actually be taking them. :lmao
> 
> Rep is a must. Credit is optional.



Taking


----------



## Motou Sama (Apr 19, 2009)

Giving this set away. Credit Isn't required but appreciated. Rep is required.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please, no need for credit



Reserving this:ho


----------



## Sima (Apr 19, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit if you want



Taking these


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 20, 2009)

Some junkie transparencies I made. If you notice how crappy they are, all I can say is GIMP.

Credit/Rep iff'n ya please


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## sori (Apr 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 20, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Apr 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Some junkie transparencies I made. If you notice how crappy they are, all I can say is GIMP.
> 
> Credit/Rep iff'n ya please
> 
> ...



Taking the second one. Rep now, use later. K?


----------



## TatsuBon (Apr 20, 2009)

^ Someone already took that set


----------



## Laex (Apr 20, 2009)

some random gif's i made noone is using and i dont see anyone with them? 











rep and cred if your gonna use any?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 20, 2009)

Taking Akatsuki GIF. Will rep and cred when used.


----------



## Sima (Apr 20, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep, credit is optional.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Consider this gone


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Some junkie transparencies I made. If you notice how crappy they are, all I can say is GIMP.
> 
> Credit/Rep iff'n ya please
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Taking this set,luv<3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2009)

some avies. 









no need for credit since i didn't do much, just rep<3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2009)

again rep only<3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 21, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> some avies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Taking this <3


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> some avies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these two,I'll rep you when I can Snow Princess.

edit:don't need hidan. Giving him to yeah buddy.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 21, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> some avies.
> 
> 
> no need for credit since i didn't do much, just rep<3



Ill take naruto, thanks!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 21, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please.


 

Taking this


----------



## Supreme Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

Revy said:


> Taking these two,I'll rep you when I can Snow Princess.



let me know when u stop using hidan :<


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah buddy said:


> let me know when u stop using hidan :<



You know wut, infact I really don't need Hidan,just hinata.
You can have the ava now,luv<3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 21, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> again rep only<3



taking 
rep coming


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _set1_ 











*Spoiler*: _set2_ 











*Spoiler*: _set3_ 










rep only<3


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 21, 2009)

moar shota kthnx



soul eater sets. Rep/Cred pl0x


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2009)

mine


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think I'm ever going to use it, so Rep/Cred please.


*Spoiler*: __ 





with a choice of two different signatures


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 22, 2009)

Rep.
Credit is optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 22, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _set1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taken.  Rep also given.


----------



## Mia (Apr 22, 2009)

rep, cred if taking


----------



## Durge (Apr 22, 2009)

Mia said:


> rep, cred if taking


taking ulquiorra.



Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit is optional.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



taking ulquiorra.

i will rep you when i can.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 22, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit is optional.



Renji . Taken


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 22, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit is optional.
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


reserving
Will rep you when I can.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 22, 2009)

not using those anymore


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Apr 22, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _set1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the second one. You do make awesome sets! (can't rep you now cause I repped you the day before. lol. rep you when I can).


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll take this YarYar. Will rep soon. 

I got to spread.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 22, 2009)

no problem grimm

enjoy it<3


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 22, 2009)

Yariko said:


> not using those anymore
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Taking this for great justice.
-Repped-


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I don't think I'm ever going to use it, so Rep/Cred please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking this set.


----------



## Sima (Apr 22, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit is optional.



Taken


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2009)

BWAKAME

Taking Excalibur. Thanks .


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Some avys. Rep plz, cred optional.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey people, just some randomness that I cooked up:


​


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2009)

Some legend of zelda sets...


*Spoiler*: _Link_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sheik_ 










*Spoiler*: _Zelda_ 









rep and cred plz


----------



## Morphine (Apr 25, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Hey people, just some randomness that I cooked up:
> 
> 
> ​



Taking Sasuke!


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zelda_



taking this. I'll rep when I can.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Credit and rep
> 
> ​



Mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 25, 2009)

Let's see some Digimon sets. Wargreymon, Devimon, Myotismon, Piedmon, etc.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Mine.



sure, just dun forget to credit when you use it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 25, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Some avys. Rep plz, cred optional.



my heattran.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 26, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> Credit if you want
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking Rukia and Ichigo  Rep when I can. gave way too much last 24 hrs...


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep and credit would be appreciated.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rep and Credit_ 









 Not much, but it's a start.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rep and Credit_ 




Sig


Senior Avy


Normal Avy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Make a Ryder set 

Then I'll rep and credit. Senior sized.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 27, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rep and Credit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean this one but with Ryder's face, or summink else completely?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Something else completely


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 27, 2009)

Best I can do is Ryder and CJ is that cool?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

No problem here.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't like it but it's the only damn thing I could find. 


*Spoiler*: _Ryder Set_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll take it as is. Thanks.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 27, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> I don't like it but it's the only damn thing I could find.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ryder Set_



Is this alright?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Fawk yeah            .


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 27, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Taking Rukia and Ichigo  Rep when I can. gave way too much last 24 hrs...



Those two were already taken, sorry :/


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 27, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rep and Credit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking.
gimme a few hours and I'll raep you,kay.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2009)

Thread lacks Hisagi

Rep/cred


----------



## ☆ (Apr 27, 2009)

I cant believe I haven`t contributed to this. 

Here I am, freshly made. 
Rep, and *credit*. Include a link please.

​
I can make more.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Thread lacks Hisagi
> 
> Rep/cred



taking the avy.
*reps*


----------



## Migooki (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any 125x125 avas?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Does anyone have any 125x125 avas?



You can just ask to resize them. I could do it.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Credit plz, rep optional_ 




Sig


Normal


Senior
​




*Spoiler*: _Credit, rep optional_ 




Sig


Normal



Senior


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2009)

Rep and cred would be appreciated.


----------



## April (Apr 28, 2009)

Soul Eater; rep/cred


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 28, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Rep and cred would be appreciated.



Taking for Later.
Shall Cred.
 +Rep Now.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 28, 2009)

*Taking*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Soul Eater; rep/cred



Reserving this.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Apr 28, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Soul Eater; rep/cred



can i take this 2, i know a cant rep but i will give you credit, please


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Credit_


----------



## light0a1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Credit if possible.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 28, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Soul Eater; rep/cred



It's already been taken.. so. 

*Takes*


----------



## ☆ (Apr 28, 2009)

Glowpop said:


> I cant believe I haven`t contributed to this.
> ​



Quoting. It was on the previous page.

And I`d like to see some more bleach avatars please.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 28, 2009)

try making some 150x150

and there are tons of Bleach avatars by Dellyshess on previous pages. Doesn't hurt to look you know


----------



## April (Apr 28, 2009)

505 said:


> can i take this 2, i know a cant rep but i will give you credit, please


Sure just cred. 



Kamina said:


> It's already been taken.. so.
> 
> *Takes*



Its already reserved. and you need to cred me


----------



## April (Apr 28, 2009)

Forgot about these.


----------



## ☆ (Apr 28, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> try making some 150x150
> 
> and there are tons of Bleach avatars by Dellyshess on previous pages. Doesn't hurt to look you know



They were all taken. 

I`ve gone back 5 pages.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 28, 2009)

want some wwe and dbz sets


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2009)

wobbyx said:


> Credit if possible.



Hmmm...you're really good at making avys but think you can make bigger versions. They're really smaller than regular and senior limits, that's why XD.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 28, 2009)

Glowpop said:


> They were all taken.
> 
> I`ve gone back 5 pages.



if its been so many days and no one is using htme, then usually its okay to take them


----------



## Zett (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are some signatures I'm giving away. There's already a tag "-SH Sig-" which states I made them.
Starcraft 2


Republic Commando


Red Alert 3


Naruto and Hinata


Pein


AVP


Ghost Rider


Guitar Hero


Band of Brothers


Raiden


That's all of it.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Credit_


----------



## Heero (Apr 29, 2009)

credit


----------



## .:Mario:. (Apr 29, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Sure just cred.



thanks.



latina-chan said:


> Forgot about these.



will be taking this ones too
edit: how do I show my sig? I cant see it.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 29, 2009)

505 said:


> edit: how do I show my sig? I cant see it.



Where you post [below], there should be a little tick box saying "show your signature"
Make sure it's ticked ^^


----------



## .:Mario:. (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks
can you see it now?


----------



## Morphine (Apr 29, 2009)

_


Heero said:






credit
		
Click to expand...


Taking! _


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 29, 2009)

505 said:


> Thanks
> can you see it now?



Yeah!


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 29, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2009)

more shuuhei


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 30, 2009)

will use this later

thanks


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> more shuuhei



Taking, use in other forums?


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2009)

Go ahead, chances are I've signed up there and forgot.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 30, 2009)

Taking. Rep you asap.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 30, 2009)

The usual.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The usual.


/do want

repping now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 30, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The usual.



Taeks


----------



## Dellyshess (May 1, 2009)

Bleach avas from various episodes plus 2 OP avas.
Rep, credit if you want.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dellyshess (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (May 1, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Bleach avas from various episodes plus 2 OP avas.
> Rep, credit if you want.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rukiaaa. ^^
*takes*

By any chance do you have a Sig to go with it?


----------



## Disturbia (May 1, 2009)

*some avas; rep & credit please*


----------



## Koroshi (May 1, 2009)

Giving away,

Rep and Cred


----------



## Dellyshess (May 1, 2009)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> Rukiaaa. ^^
> *takes*
> 
> By any chance do you have a Sig to go with it?



Sorry, I don't  I only make the avatars.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zelda set, Cred_


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2009)

Taking this one. Thanks a million.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2009)

Taking the third.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 1, 2009)

Taking the last one~


----------



## Sima (May 1, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The usual.



Taking


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 2, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Giving away,
> 
> Rep and Cred



Taking this one, thanks


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (May 2, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Sorry, I don't  I only make the avatars.



Okay, thanks for the avvy anyway ^-^


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Taking this. Very nice


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2009)

Set. Rep please. Credit would be nice but optional. 

​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 2, 2009)

Rep and credit for what you take from my Avatars album. Depending on what you take, I can also give you the sig if you want.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2009)

Pokemon avy extravaganza. 

Rep is a must. Cred is optional. 

If you want the stock any of the avys came from, PM me and ask me for them. Same rules apply for stock as they do the avys. Rep and cred conditions and whatnot.

Please don't take more than one.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2009)

*Continued...*

Rep is a must. Cred is optional.

If you want the stock any of the avys came from, PM me and ask me for them. Same rules apply for stock as they do the avys. Rep and cred conditions and whatnot.

Please don't take more than one.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 2, 2009)

MINE    <3


----------



## Carolyn♥ (May 2, 2009)

i like this one! <3

[reps]


----------



## Tyger (May 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> [/SPOILER]


taking this one <3


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Pokemon avy extravaganza.
> 
> Rep is a must. Cred is optional.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Taking this one.


----------



## April (May 3, 2009)

Rep/Credit

Don't take more than one.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 3, 2009)

The second is mine Waahahahahhah !


----------



## Yumi (May 3, 2009)

*Taking for later Will rep/cred when I use it, ok?

*


----------



## Koroshi (May 3, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Rep/Credit
> 
> Don't take more than one.



Reserving, Black Star is win


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Pokemon avy extravaganza.
> 
> Rep is a must. Cred is optional.
> 
> ...


Taking Dragonite.


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 3, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## yes (May 3, 2009)

It's _really_ crappy but meh... 

Credit, but rep is optional.


----------



## Red Sands (May 3, 2009)

FUCK YES GIOGIO

MINE


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep, credit is optional.



Taking this one.


----------



## Sine (May 3, 2009)

Mine , rep soon. 
EDIT: changed avatar.


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

125x100 sig animation

new photoshop is being weird so its a bit iffy looking


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Set. Rep please. Credit would be nice but optional.
> 
> ​



Taking and using now.


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2009)

don't take more than one avy at once plz!

.. also don't forget to rep and credit<3


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2009)

don't take more than one avy at once plz! and rep/credit<3


----------



## Mozu (May 4, 2009)

Curses. I want more than one. 


Mine. :ho


----------



## choco bao bao (May 4, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> don't take more than one avy at once plz! and rep/credit<3


taking, thanks.


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

_


Snow Princess said:



			don't take more than one avy at once plz!

.. also don't forget to rep and credit<3
		
Click to expand...



Taking now using later. Rep you now, k? Does it have a sig too?_


----------



## Kathutet (May 4, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> don't take more than one avy at once plz! and rep/credit<3


Taking. Make moar holy shitz!  
THANK YOU WHIPS


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2009)

You can have it Kits . I decided I probably wont use it.


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

Rep/credit


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep/credit




Taking.  Halibel


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2009)

NO I MISSED OUT ON THE HALIBEL . and no Problem Kitsy


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2009)

I wanted a JJBA avy. :armcross:


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> NO I MISSED OUT ON THE HALIBEL . and no Problem Kitsy



I'll make you another one then


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2009)

Your awesome Hisagi :ho.


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

No, I just aim to serve pleasure... yeah lets go with awesome


----------



## ZigZag (May 4, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> don't take more than one avy at once plz!
> 
> .. also don't forget to rep and credit<3



Taking             .


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> No, I just aim to serve pleasure... yeah lets go with awesome



Obviously Reserving for later .

I cant Rep you right now


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2009)

Rep. Cred optional. Don't take more than one.


----------



## Totitos (May 4, 2009)

That Diego avy is beyond awesome.


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Red Sands (May 5, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I wanted a JJBA avy. :armcross:



Too slow, Dani. :manlylaugh


----------



## Koroshi (May 5, 2009)

Giving Away,

Usual Rep/Cred


*Spoiler*: __ 













Ask if you also want the Avy or any alterations(I can't do text)


----------



## Morphine (May 5, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Giving Away,
> 
> Usual Rep/Cred
> 
> ...



Taking. Avy 150 x 150 please? Rep and Cred.


----------



## Koroshi (May 5, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Taking. Avy 150 x 150 please? Rep and Cred.



Here you go


----------



## Morphine (May 5, 2009)

Thank you!  Can you tell me which show are they from?


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2009)

^ that's Black Star and Tsubaki, they're from an anime called Soul Eater. it's a pretty good anime.



ok, now some Bleach avies:





I'll do more later, so rep and credit<3


----------



## Durge (May 5, 2009)

does anybody have some really awesome ulquiorra avys that i can have?


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (May 5, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Giving Away,
> 
> Usual Rep/Cred
> 
> ...



Taking.

Is an avvy possible? ^^

Thankies Shall Rep + Cred.


----------



## Heero (May 5, 2009)

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei set



credit


----------



## Uffie (May 5, 2009)

Rep if taking please


----------



## Grimmjow (May 5, 2009)

Mine mine mine.


----------



## Sine (May 5, 2009)

Damnit ^


I'll take this


----------



## Grimmjow (May 5, 2009)

You can have the first one if you like?


----------



## Uffie (May 5, 2009)

Oh wow, I can post more Ulqui avs


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2009)

Two of them avys are ones you made for me, Ella.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Mine mine mine.





shiner said:


> Damnit ^
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take this



Goddamn bastids. D<



Taking~


----------



## Uffie (May 5, 2009)

You don't use them anymore though


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> You don't use them anymore though



Fine, guess you're right.  Won't bug you in here anymore~


----------



## Sine (May 5, 2009)

Grimmjow said:
			
		

> You can have the first one if you like?



done <3



			
				Uffie said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I can post more Ulqui avs





			
				Durge said:
			
		

> does anybody have some really awesome ulquiorra avys that i can have?



The demand is outrageous


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2009)

Edit: God damn it


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please


taking! thanks<3


----------



## Mozu (May 5, 2009)

Mine. Will credit when used. 

Would it be asking a lot if you added light speckles?


----------



## Koroshi (May 6, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



Taking



Shinobi Nikki said:


> Taking.
> 
> Is an avvy possible? ^^
> 
> Thankies Shall Rep + Cred.



Here you go:


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Knucklez Set, Cred If you want a border PM_ 










*Spoiler*: _Big Smoke set, Cred if you want a border pm_


----------



## Dellyshess (May 6, 2009)

Bleach 218, rep. (cred if you want)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Meta Knight Set, Cred_


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Meta Knight Set, Cred_



You mind hosting that on tinypic or photobucket? Imageshack just gives me red X's.


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> You mind hosting that on tinypic or photobucket? Imageshack just gives me red X's.



Sig

Ava

Here you go.
​


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Reupload_


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Sig
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...





Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reupload_




Thanks. 

And I'll be taking the sig. I'll rep you know and credit when I use it K?

EDIT: repped to much today. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And I'll be taking the sig. I'll rep you know and credit when I use it K?
> 
> EDIT: repped to much today. I'll rep you when I can.




K 

*Spoiler*: _Dark Link Set_


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Bleach 218, rep. (cred if you want)


taking! love his bored expression lol


----------



## firefist (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 





this one is so sad T-T




Rep and Cred if you want, its not needed though.


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS MINE!


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

NOEZ YOU TOOK THE DIGIMON


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2009)

Whips is so slow every time.  I'm sorry I'm sorry...


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

I know I am . I really need to get in there as soon as


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DO want!  

​


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> I know I am . I really need to get in there as soon as


Subscribe to this thread so when someone post anything new it'll show in your CP.


----------



## Durge (May 6, 2009)

fuck! i missed all the ulquiorra avys ;_;


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

So did I Durge. So did I


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

I might as well make some Ulq avatars


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

I missed Ulqui too 
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





this one is so sad T-T




[/QUOTE]

Taking 
fro now
rep coming and you wnat cred?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 6, 2009)

Whatsup with all the yaoi Grimmjow. Ewwww


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

Grimmjow is hot. I like Yaoi with Grimmjow in it. Tough :ho


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Whatsup with all the yaoi Grimmjow. Ewwww



But but it's epic 
 ​


----------



## Yαriko (May 6, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Whatsup with all the yaoi Grimmjow. Ewwww



I wonder the same thing

gross


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

Rep or credit, doesn't matter


----------



## Alex. (May 6, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Does anyone have a Sasuke/Kakashi/Itachi set? I will rep the HELL out of anyone who does(if I like it of course)



I happen to have one of sasuke.


Also 



Rep and cred would be appreciated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)




----------



## firefist (May 6, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naah, creds not needed
_________
some older stuff



*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (May 6, 2009)

Nobody is using this so I'll take it.


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> don't take more than one avy at once plz! and rep/credit<3



taking, will rep and cred when i use it


----------



## E (May 6, 2009)

spammers


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2009)

Rep. Credit optional.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 6, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Rep. Credit optional.



Taking the Corsola one


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2009)

Rep. Credit optional. <3




*
------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Deoxys Set_


----------



## Kathutet (May 7, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Whatsup with all the yaoi Grimmjow. Ewwww



Women have forced you to have sex with another man. I approve.


----------



## Morphine (May 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep or credit, doesn't matter



*snatches Ulquiorra*  Do you happen to have a matching sig? 







Darth Nihilus said:


>



Taking  Rep and Cred when I use. Where`s she from? 




​​


----------



## firefist (May 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Rep. Credit optional.



takin n' reppin


----------



## Mai (May 7, 2009)

Heero said:


> Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei set
> 
> 
> 
> credit



taking


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (May 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Rep. Credit optional. <3



Taking,
Shall Rep Nao.
:ho


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ecchi Hinata Set, Cred_ 





Senior Avy


Junior Avy






If this ain't taken in soon, I'm takin it back.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (May 7, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ecchi Hinata Set, Cred_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*takes*
Imma using this one next 

shall Definately Rep + cred. :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I happen to have one of sasuke.
> 
> Rep and cred would be appreciated.



Taking. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2009)

More Pokeavys. 

Rep plz. Cred optional.


----------



## Sima (May 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> More Pokeavys.
> 
> Rep plz. Cred optional.



 Beautifly...do want


----------



## Sima (May 7, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhm, since your not using this set...do you think you'll let me use it please?


----------



## Kathutet (May 8, 2009)

Taking, do you need credit?

Already repped.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep/credit<3


----------



## Tuan (May 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine! been wanting this for awhile now ;D
cred under user name -- 
rep when i can rep again --


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2009)

Rep/credit<3


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Rep/credit<3



Yoink           !


----------



## Mozu (May 9, 2009)

Mine. 

I can't rep you again just yet, plz wait for me. 

Giving away this avi since I probably won't use it , by *Snow Princess*, please rep her.


----------



## Koppachino (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Rep/credit<3



Since Hiroko doesnt want, Imma taking this


----------



## Kathutet (May 9, 2009)

I'd swear I've seen that feather in your avatar somewhere before, but I just can't place my finger on it.


Whips♥ said:


> Since Hiroko doesnt want, Imma taking this


UZU-CHAN IS ADDICTED TO ULQ :ho


----------



## E (May 9, 2009)

credit and that shizz

and plz rehost the sig if taken


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Mine.
> 
> I can't rep you again just yet, plz wait for me.
> 
> Giving away this avi since I probably won't use it , by *Snow Princess*, please rep her.



Taking the Snow Princess ava. Rep on teh way.
​


----------



## Slacker (May 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Rep. Credit optional. <3



I want.


----------



## Leraine (May 9, 2009)

Made it for someone, but that someone actually wanted a .gif


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Made it for someone, but that someone actually wanted a .gif



Taking! Rep now, cred when I use. Does it have a sig too?
​


----------



## Leraine (May 9, 2009)

Nah, she just wanted an ava. Sorry. =/


----------



## Kairi (May 9, 2009)

Rep & Cred please <3

damn i came to late, all the avvies i want were taken ;__;


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Taking the Snow Princess ava. Rep on teh way.
> ​



good job you didnt take that Ava because I already did :ho.


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> good job you didnt take that Ava because I already did :ho.




You took the Ulqui one. Ah, damn you. I liked that ava.
​


----------



## Sima (May 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



I think the one that took this isn't using it anymore, if they are let me know.

but I will use it now. Rep coming soon.


----------



## Anjali (May 10, 2009)

Oh nuuuu, I wanted that ulq ava :<


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I'd swear I've seen that feather in your avatar somewhere before, but I just can't place my finger on it.


That's the Photoshop symbol. see this pic:






Sayu Yagami said:


> I think the one that took this isn't using it anymore, if they are let me know.
> 
> but I will use it now. Rep coming soon.


yeah I forgot about it =p it's yours.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Kairi (May 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Fucking taken.

Will rep/cred when used.


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2009)

Kairi took it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

I have more if you want. Just look in my albums.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 10, 2009)

OP ep.400
Rep.(credit optional)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> OP ep.400
> Rep.(credit optional)



Taking. Will rep when 24h is up.


----------



## Sine (May 10, 2009)

taking for later


----------



## Charizard (May 10, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> OP ep.400
> Rep.(credit optional)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



taking!


----------



## Aphrodite (May 11, 2009)

Ok im debating on weather or not i want to make my own request thread and i figured till i decide if i want to or not i will just make some sets for the giveaway thread till then.

Anyhow this is my first time posting here and i just finished making this set. I will make more a little later.


----------



## Koroshi (May 11, 2009)

Giving Away 

Rep/Cred


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (May 11, 2009)

Ok just finished another set.. will make more later


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2009)

I use this on another board but yeah, feel free to use it here. Just leave a small credit.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 11, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> I use this on another board but yeah, feel free to use it here. Just leave a small credit.



I'll take it.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 11, 2009)

Avas from new Star Trek movie. Rep, credit is optional. 
Please take one at a time.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Ok just finished another set.. will make more later



Reserving for later use. Rep now.
​


----------



## firefist (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








rep and cred is not needed, only if you want.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

I'll take those Misty Avatars.


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from new Star Trek movie. Rep, credit is optional.
> Please take one at a time.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this


Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __



and maybe this


----------



## Disturbia (May 11, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Anjali (May 11, 2009)

^ I am taking the first one .


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Giving Away
> 
> Rep/Cred
> 
> ...



Taking both, those are great.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

Darth Bane :ho



Rep and credit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Shark Skin (May 11, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Avas from new Star Trek movie. Rep, credit is optional.
> Please take one at a time.



Taking


----------



## Aphrodite (May 11, 2009)

Some avies i just made.. will make more and some sets later.


----------



## Kairi (May 11, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I'll take it.





Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll take those Misty Avatars.





Hisagi said:


> Taking this
> 
> 
> and maybe this



;_____________; 


Mystik said:


> Some avies i just made.. will make more and some sets later.
> 
> 
> ]



Taking these two.
/inb4ulquiotards


----------



## Ironhide (May 12, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Some avies i just made.. will make more and some sets later.



Taking this one


----------



## Koroshi (May 12, 2009)

Gin, reserving


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2009)

Taking for future use. Rep now, credit when worn.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2009)

Damn you Quick UlquiTards .


----------



## Anjo (May 12, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and cred would be appreciated.


Taking/reserving!  Rep+ cred


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Rep, credit if you want.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Taking the second pic.


----------



## Gecka (May 12, 2009)

EDIT: actually, nvr mind.


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2009)

150x200 avatars plz


----------



## Gecka (May 12, 2009)

Dave has a few in his album thingy


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2009)

link do want <3


----------



## Gecka (May 12, 2009)

The New York Times
The New York Times
The New York Times
Believe it!!!
The New York Times
The New York Times

you can request one from him if ye want


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2009)

Good idea, thanks Gecku ♥


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Soul Eater_ 



















*Spoiler*: _Mickey Mouse_ 









Rep if you're taking. Cred isn't needed.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 

















rep plz, cred is not needed.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2009)

Someone should make more Ulqui avys.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Have fun


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Other_ 















Rep plz.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> *Spoiler*: _One Piece_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking for later use. Will rep.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Please only claim one BH. Let other people get a shot.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soul Eater_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking


----------



## Gecka (May 12, 2009)

taking, but gonna get it transed and resized


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2009)

Mine.

Repping now, will use later.


----------



## April (May 12, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Some avies i just made.. will make more and some sets later.



Fucking taking. Will rep, and cred. :3


----------



## Dellyshess (May 13, 2009)

Rep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (May 13, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.



Taking        .


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

rep if taking please


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soul Eater_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I use the soul avatar? Thanks.


----------



## Peak (May 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please


Taking. repped.


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2009)

Finally I have an Ulqui Ava


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2009)

Taking! I'm just gonna get it transed. Credit, already repped.

​


----------



## Leraine (May 14, 2009)

You cans have them: 




^added 3 that I actually wore, since I don't really seem to rewear them and if only long after the taker has used them.


----------



## Sine (May 14, 2009)

Mine     .


----------



## Grimmjow (May 14, 2009)

Damn you're fast.


----------



## Wilham (May 14, 2009)

I call this one.

Repped and will credit.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 14, 2009)

Leraine said:


> You cans have them:
> 
> ^added 3 that I actually wore, since I don't really seem to rewear them and if only long after the taker has used them.



You never give me the stock for this. 

Taking


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soul Eater_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Leraine (May 15, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> You never give me the stock for this.
> 
> Taking



You never asked!  

...but sadly it is on another comp right now and I can't remember for whom I upped it before. =/

//Wait wth! It was you! I shouldn't post when I just woke up. =__=
I totally gave you the stock.


----------



## Mia (May 15, 2009)

rep, cred if taking


----------



## Anjo (May 15, 2009)

Leraine said:


> You cans have them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Taking this and reserving


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Rep and credit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## firefist (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: _avatar's only_


----------



## Koroshi (May 15, 2009)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving the Avy:ho


----------



## Hitomi (May 15, 2009)

Rep/credit<3


*Spoiler*: _yondy/kushina set_


----------



## Stringer (May 15, 2009)

Rep and Credit.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Kakashi*

*Kakashi*

*Marvel*

*Allen Walker*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Tsuni*





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 15, 2009)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Rep and Credit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



taking first


----------



## Izumi (May 15, 2009)

Leraine said:


> You cans have them:



Mine. 
I'll rep + cred.


----------



## Cuntacular (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







*
+rep*


----------



## Necro?sthete (May 16, 2009)

Reserving..!


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2009)

Taking <33  .


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repped. 

​


----------



## Gecka (May 16, 2009)

mine


----------



## Kathutet (May 16, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking.

If I can only take one, I'll take the first one. If I can take more, wait for the other rep.


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Rep/credit<3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _yondy/kushina set_




Wut, this hasn't been taken? Reserving for later use. Repped.

​


----------



## Kathutet (May 16, 2009)

*Some old shitz =/*




*Spoiler*: _Credit and rep plox_ 



 OR 




If you want a different border, VM/PM me with your idea. Max 1/person


----------



## Kathutet (May 16, 2009)

*Last ones, lol*



Rep & credit please.


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 16, 2009)

Dibs           .


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 16, 2009)

Still the best anime.


----------



## Leraine (May 16, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> Still the best anime.



reserving for wednesday.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 16, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> ]
> 
> Still the best anime.



reserving


----------



## Anjo (May 16, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> Still the best anime.


 Taking /Reserving


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rep & credit please.




i shall take 5th? :ho


----------



## Kathutet (May 16, 2009)

I should've said one/person. 

Okay then, take those two.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2009)

naw im only taking one, i edited ze post! if you didnt notice


----------



## Cloud (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Yoko sigs_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Yoko avas_ 















Cred and rep please. :]


----------



## Reincarnation (May 16, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> Still the best anime.


thanks


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2009)

> Cred and rep please. :]



Taking.


----------



## Cloud (May 17, 2009)

Go for it.


----------



## Yumi (May 17, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rep & credit please.



*Reserving for later. Will Rep/Cred when used, ok?*


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Reserving this one. Rep you now, Cred when I use.
​


----------



## cheshire cat (May 17, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rep & credit please.



Reserving. Repping noaw cred when using. pek


----------



## Romanticide (May 17, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yoko sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Taking these for the last week of May. 

EDIT:  You made this for me, remember? When we were still married!


----------



## Overhaul (May 17, 2009)

Unshaken Faith said:


>


Reserving.


----------



## Cloud (May 17, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Taking these for the last week of May.
> 
> EDIT:  You made this for me, remember? When we were still married!



Yea. I was cleaning my photobucket when I found the sets I made awhile back.


----------



## Peter (May 17, 2009)

Here's an avatar I made in PS, might as well give it away. 



*Rep is a must, credit is optional*


----------



## Kathutet (May 17, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Reserving for later. Will Rep/Cred when used, ok?*






Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Reserving. Repping noaw cred when using. pek
> 
> EDIT: Kay den, repping later.


Okay guise, no problem. 



Morphine said:


> Reserving this one. Rep you now, Cred when I use.
> ​



 I knew you couldn't resist.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 17, 2009)

Rep. (cred if you want)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (May 17, 2009)

Ok i found these cute pics and decided to render them and make some cute little transparent sets out of them. If you take them only one set per person incase someone else might want one too. I will have to make two post cause its more then 10  images.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2009)

continued from Mystik's post


----------



## Aphrodite (May 17, 2009)

Continued from last two post and remember one set per person



Ugh i didnt think i would ever get done with these sets


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2009)

Zeal said:


> continued from Mystik's post
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving for future use. Repping Mystik now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep. (cred if you want)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking both Kizaru avas.


----------



## Nuriel (May 17, 2009)

Mystik said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking.  Reserving for future use.  I will rep you now.


----------



## Kathutet (May 18, 2009)

Don't ask me why, just... rep, credit. XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Crimson Viper pek

Taking


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

Zeal said:


> continued from Mystik's post



Reserving for future use. Repped Now.

​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Rehost for your own good 

Just rep.


----------



## Kathutet (May 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rehost for your own good
> 
> Just rep.


MINE.

Rep in 24 hours tops, I've a 24 hour cockblock atm.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

I can wait, no prob


----------



## Koroshi (May 18, 2009)

Giving Away, Rep/Cred





Mystik said:


> Continued from last two post and remember one set per person
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh i didnt think i would ever get done with these sets



OMG Vocaloid, Reserving:ho, Rin and Len, pek, Repping you now, I love Rin


----------



## Disturbia (May 18, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

Taking those. Repped for this one Rep for the other when I spread.

​


----------



## Sine (May 18, 2009)

I'll take these. I'll rep for both.


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

You know how it goes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Just rep. Credit if you want :ho


----------



## Slacker (May 18, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yoko sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/spoiler]

I'll take this.


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2009)

rep & credit<3


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit<3
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


ZOINK! Mine <3


----------



## Sima (May 18, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Cred and rep please. :]



Taking, rep coming now.


----------



## Laex (May 18, 2009)

nvm im not gonna take this one


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 18, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yoko sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving                    .


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2009)

rep & credit<3


----------



## Supreme Storm (May 18, 2009)

Hey anyone got a Jack Bauer sig/avy?


----------



## Koroshi (May 18, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit<3



, Reserving


----------



## April (May 18, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit<3



Taking.


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2009)

rep & credit<3


----------



## Durge (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 











rep and cred.


----------



## Vix (May 19, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like this one   may I have?


----------



## Durge (May 19, 2009)

sure       just rep and cred           .


----------



## Vix (May 19, 2009)

Ok dear~ thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2009)

Complete set - Naruto. Rep and Credit

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit<3



taking this one instead of the other one!


----------



## Hitomi (May 19, 2009)

Birdy gif's I made! some of them I had to re-size to fit the sig MB limit.

if you want a border added send me a pm! and don't forget to rep&credit<3



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

Death the Kid & Thompson Sisters set - Rep, credit optional


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Death the Kid & Thompson Sisters set - Rep and Credit


 

 Thar we go 

Not taking, just fixing :ho


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

What did you fix? It looks funny now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

^ I fixed the img coding that you had, but you fixed it at the same time I did


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

*Rep, credit if you want :ho*


----------



## Anjo (May 20, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit<3
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Taking! *reps and creds!*


----------



## Grimmjow (May 20, 2009)

Josuke mine


----------



## Totitos (May 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>


Taking Silver Chariot


----------



## Ema Skye (May 20, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit<3



Taking this one~


----------



## Kairi (May 20, 2009)

*Rep + Cred plz <3*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (May 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



Taking Giogio and Gold Experience. I lost this fanart.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

Gotta love Danbooru for the fanart


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Reserving.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2009)

Ok here is a set i made and only used for two days.. so i figured i would post it here if anyone wants it.


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

Nice set, but I won't be greedy and reserve it as well, So i"ll just  rep you for great work


----------



## Kairi (May 20, 2009)

Another quickie.
Rep + Cred.


----------



## I (May 21, 2009)

rep and cred <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Volke (May 21, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Ok here is a set i made and only used for two days.. so i figured i would post it here if anyone wants it.



This is mine


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

*Rep and Credit*


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2009)

Durge said:


> rep and cred.



Taking, I will rep and cred.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 21, 2009)

Fuck yes Caesar my favorite JJBA character.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 21, 2009)

I got to spread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

Rep and credit for what you take.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and credit for what you take.


----------



## Nuriel (May 21, 2009)

Taking.  Will rep now and credit when used.


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving. Repped. Who is she; where's she from?
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Reserving. Repped. Who is she; where's she from?​


 
I have no idea. I just found it on Danbooru, and I liked it, so I decided to trans it :ho


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I have no idea. I just found it on Danbooru, and I liked it, so I decided to trans it :ho



You didz a good job. :ho
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

Why, thank you


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2009)

Well, it's only true 
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

I does what I can


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2009)

You does it good but enough spamming now 
​


----------



## Yumi (May 22, 2009)

*Taking for later Rep now<3*


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Reserving. Repped. Who is she; where's she from?
> ​


She's a Darth Vader look-a-like loli that eats icecream and arouses Zaxxon.


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> She's a Darth Vader look-a-like loli that eats icecream and arouses Zaxxon.



You're always a Mr.-Know-It-All. 
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



You cannot deny the awesome. _Might_ use later


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

Just like you _might _have repped me for the set


----------



## Quincy James (May 23, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Giving Away, Rep/Cred




Taking Kid av now. Thanks


----------



## Satsuki (May 23, 2009)

i liked this, so i thought i'd give it away...


credit.


----------



## Sine (May 23, 2009)

rep


----------



## Peak (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Taking & reserving.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Taking the second pic.


----------



## Cloud (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 










rep and cred


----------



## Tunafish (May 23, 2009)

Taking and possibly using later.


----------



## Sine (May 24, 2009)

rep


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Mine. Loff now, cred when I use.


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

Skotty said:


> i liked this, so i thought i'd give it away...
> 
> 
> credit.


  Reserving! Where is she from? Repped.


Shiner said:


> rep


  Repped & Reserving.
​


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

*Sage mode Naruto set*



Done with this set, anybody that wants it can take it.

Credit + rep. If you want a different border, PM/VM me


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Done with this set, anybody that wants it can take it.
> 
> Credit + rep. If you want a different border, PM/VM me



mien!  thankyou kenny will rep when i can xD


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Lol, sure.


----------



## Peter (May 24, 2009)

rep & cred.


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

Sets, sets, sets! - Rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __




lol taking this and ima change the text :ho


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __



Reserved. Credit and rep when used.


----------



## Sima (May 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Sets, sets, sets! - Rep and credit
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving for later use.


----------



## Overhaul (May 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Sets, sets, sets! - Rep and credit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking.


----------



## Red Sands (May 24, 2009)

Experiment avatars.






Rep & Cred, plz.


----------



## Brigade (May 24, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Experiment avatars.



I'll be taking Ippo thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (May 24, 2009)

I knew either you or Javi would jump the gun on that one. 


SENDOU VS IPPO pek


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Experiment avatars.


Taking Luffy


----------



## Red Sands (May 24, 2009)

Be sure to rep and cred.


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## Sine (May 24, 2009)

just rep




*Spoiler*: _Sasuke set_ 









Mine


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2009)

Reserving this.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2009)

omfg mien!!! rep and cred :ho


----------



## Un-Chan (May 24, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reserving the second one


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2009)

ok made a trans set real quick.. might make some more a little later.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Sasuke set!  Rep you when I spread, k?
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2009)

the VIEWS THANKS looks funny 

Reserving the 150x200


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

I can make a version without the font, but I'd have to wait for Madonna to give me the stock


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2009)

yush plz <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

I'll do eit tomorrow. Tiem for bed :sleepy


----------



## Hitomi (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece Opening 11_ 




avatars:





sig's..






*Note to Normal members:* the avatars won't move if you upload them. they'll work with Senior members only.

rep&credit<3


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _spike feresten c_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2009)

Cred is optional, rep is MUST.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2009)

Just some avies i just made.


----------



## Koroshi (May 25, 2009)

Giving Away, Rep/Cred


*Spoiler*: __ 









Ask if you want an Avy


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Just some avies i just made.



Reserving. Repped.
​


----------



## Kathutet (May 25, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Cred is optional, rep is MUST.


Mine             .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Cred is optional, rep is must.


 
Did you even make those? I know for a fact that Death-Kun made the Lucario avatar. Who ever takes these should be cred/repping them, not you. The same with the other avatars you posted


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

Rep mandatory, credit optional.


----------



## Overhaul (May 25, 2009)

Mystik said:


> ok made a trans set real quick.. might make some more a little later.



reserving.<3


----------



## Yumi (May 25, 2009)

*Reserving<3*


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 25, 2009)

reps if used


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Reservingg. Rep you tomorrow since I'm sealed atm!  Can you tell me where they're from?

​


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Cred is optional, rep is must.



I'd appreciate it if you didn't take credit for something I made.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Did you even make those? I know for a fact that Death-Kun made the Lucario avatar. Who ever takes these should be cred/repping them, not you. The same with the other avatars you posted



Thank you man.


----------



## Peak (May 25, 2009)

Taking & reserving.


----------



## Krix (May 25, 2009)

Rep is only needed. :3


----------



## Cloud (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _150x150 avatars_ 








Cred and Rep(no nulls)

The borders only look big because they the avatars are right next to eachother.


----------



## Cloud (May 25, 2009)

I've received null reps for my sets in the past. You just happened to remind me.


With that said, you should refrain from holding conversations here. This is a thread strictly for giveaways, nothing more.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (May 25, 2009)

Some sets , rep and credit : 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Cred and Rep(no nulls)
> 
> The borders only look big because they the avatars are right next to eachother.



Reserving. Repping now.


----------



## Sine (May 25, 2009)

rep









Taking


----------



## E (May 25, 2009)

lol so much postwhoring


----------



## Cloud (May 25, 2009)

rep


----------



## Cjones (May 25, 2009)

Tenjin said:


> Some sets , rep and credit :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving and reping now.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _150x150 avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the black one


----------



## GlazedIce (May 26, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Reserving the 2nd + 3rd one.

Repping now.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Halibel Set, Sig or Avy_ 







Cred plz.


----------



## Kathutet (May 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Did you even make those? I know for a fact that Death-Kun made the Lucario avatar. Who ever takes these should be cred/repping them, not you. The same with the other avatars you posted


Fuck, I already repped him. Can I like, neg him twice just because he did this?
I'm not someone that gives rep for stolen avatars, what the shit.

Clean Harry, can I do that after he's unbanned?


----------



## Koroshi (May 26, 2009)

Giving away, 

Cred is must, rep is optional.


----------



## Mia (May 26, 2009)

gorillaz 




u know what to do.


----------



## Overhaul (May 26, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Halibel Set, Sig or Avy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rerving.


----------



## Krix (May 26, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep




Mine <3     Will rep, I'll be resserving this                              .


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2009)

Wish I had 150x150 allowance, since it's gonna get shrunk, but taking anyway~

Repped, but I'm not sure what your usual requirement is. Credit as well?


----------



## Mia (May 26, 2009)

nah u dont have to credit  and i can resize it to 125x125 if u want to


----------



## GlazedIce (May 26, 2009)

Mia said:


> gorillaz
> 
> 
> 
> u know what to do.



Soooo reserved. 

Cred + Rep


----------



## Highgoober (May 26, 2009)

Bored and messing around with some images

Rep & Cred plox


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2009)

Mia said:


> nah u dont have to credit  and i can resize it to 125x125 if u want to



Yes please ^___^


----------



## Mia (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2009)

Thanks <3

--------------

Rep, cred unnecessary. No nulls.


----------



## Koroshi (May 26, 2009)

Nice reserving this, will rep when Seal is over.


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



You're way too awesome. Reservingg (repped is not a null).
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2009)

Set - rep and credit


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Set - rep and credit
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Finally i am in enough time to grab a set i like.. will use later but will rep now and credit when i use it   <3

also i made two more sets.. feel free to use if you like... i take a set and give back two lol  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2009)

A trans set i just made..


----------



## Overhaul (May 27, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Finally i am in enough time to grab a set i like.. will use later but will rep now and credit when i use it   <3
> 
> also i made two more sets.. feel free to use if you like... i take a set and give back two lol
> 
> ...


Taking.


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2009)

Mystik said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Ooh, I'll be taking this


----------



## Anjo (May 27, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: _150x150 avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rep+ing now!


----------



## Lance Vance (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Viper Sets/sigs/avy's, Cred_


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2009)

Mystik said:


> A trans set i just made..




I C GRIMMULQUI . Taking


----------



## Sine (May 27, 2009)

just rep..


----------



## Binary (May 27, 2009)

Taking               .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 27, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep..



taking this one


----------



## Supreme Storm (May 27, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep..



taking

10charsdar


----------



## Overhaul (May 27, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep..



Reserving.


----------



## Heero (May 27, 2009)

Credit + Rep


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Viper Sets/sigs/avy's, Cred_



reserving and will credit when use.


----------



## Ricky (May 27, 2009)

Heero said:


> Credit + Rep



Taking


----------



## Overhaul (May 27, 2009)

Reserving.


----------



## Tuan (May 27, 2009)

Reserving Reserving Reserving Reserving Reserving

god that is annoying.


----------



## Totitos (May 27, 2009)

Ill take it

EDIT: I didn't notice you were sealed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, just credit. About that repseal... 

Another time, no convo.


----------



## Elphaba (May 27, 2009)

Roka said:


> Bored and messing around with some images
> 
> Rep & Cred plox
> 
> ...



I'll take it, and I'll be sure to credit.


----------



## GlazedIce (May 27, 2009)

Heero said:


> Credit + Rep





Repping nows. Crediting when in use.

Gonna use it after my old one gets worn out.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 27, 2009)

I want it, I want it !


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Profile image (170x170) rep only - will resize if anyone wants it done


----------



## Overhaul (May 27, 2009)

I'll take it.XD
REP YOU IN LIL WHILE,KAY<3

edit:can you resize it to 150x 150


----------



## E (May 27, 2009)

oh shit, you can put terms about what sort of rep you get? oh snap 



no noob reps, elysians and above only 

i'm being sarcastic btw


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Revy said:


> I'll take it.XD
> REP YOU IN LIL WHILE,KAY<3
> 
> edit:can you resize it to 150x 150



Fine with me <3


----------



## Overhaul (May 27, 2009)

Thank you,luv.

will rep u tmz,promise.


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

I trust you  you repped me recently for something here anyway


----------



## Lance Vance (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Reika Sig_ 









*Spoiler*: _Vega Set/Sig or Avy_ 









Cred if you want.


----------



## Anjo (May 28, 2009)

E said:


> oh shit, you can put terms about what sort of rep you get? oh snap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....



 Taking! +repppp


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

Credit only.


----------



## Satsuki (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _credit_ 



they're not fancy, but i thought i'd share :3


----------



## Aphrodite (May 28, 2009)

Set i did late last night if anyone wants it


----------



## Ema Skye (May 28, 2009)

Skotty said:


> *Spoiler*: _credit_
> 
> 
> 
> they're not fancy, but i thought i'd share :3



Taking the Jeremiah and House one *rep*


----------



## Sima (May 28, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Set i did late last night if anyone wants it



So taking


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2009)

Heero said:


> Credit + Rep


 
Taking for next week. There an avy for it too?


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2009)

Skotty said:


> *Spoiler*: _credit_



I can has this one?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 28, 2009)

Offtopic- I'm a noob to the whole Ava/sig thing. Anyone know a tut or can explain how to add a basic boarder in photoshop

Ontopic- 

had to contribute something  no reps/cred necessary


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2009)

ralphy0103 said:


> Offtopic- I'm a noob to the whole Ava/sig thing. Anyone know a tut or can explain how to add a basic boarder in photoshop
> 
> Ontopic-
> 
> had to contribute something  no reps/cred necessary



I'll PM you a how-to


----------



## E (May 28, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## Aphrodite (May 29, 2009)

Trans set i just made..


----------



## Binary (May 29, 2009)

E said:


> hmmm



taking.
do you want cred with that?


----------



## E (May 29, 2009)

up to you   .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Trans set i just made..


 
Do want. Will credit when I use it.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 29, 2009)

Bleach avas. (rep only)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Bleach avas. (rep only)



Taken .


----------



## GlazedIce (May 29, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Bleach avas. (rep only)



Taken.

Repping.


----------



## E (May 29, 2009)




----------



## E (May 29, 2009)

cred and that shizz


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2009)

Taking. 
[/QUOTE]

This as well.I gonna raep you two times kay.


----------



## E (May 29, 2009)

alrighty  <33


----------



## Slacker (May 29, 2009)

E said:


> cred and that shizz



I'll take this one.


----------



## E (May 29, 2009)

try it now


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2009)

taking


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2009)

More suggestive sets for all my perverts - Rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __ 



 just avatars 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 bleach sets


----------



## E (May 29, 2009)

here you go


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2009)

*Credit only*

​


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2009)

Heero said:


> i didnt make one but i can make it into one


 
Yes please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2009)

Just credit is all I want. 



If you want anymore, just request in my shop.


----------



## Peak (May 30, 2009)

Taking & reserving.


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2009)

The sig borders were kinda uneven, my pc's going weird now 


*Spoiler*: _Pein and Konan set_ 











rep and cred plz


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

These are rather old that I never used, I'd rather share it with you all then just delete them. They are horrible but meh, maybe some of you will like them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



















Avi's of all sizes~ 

I might make some sets, too. I don't think anyone would want any from me, though. XD


​


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2009)

made another one
Konan Set 


*Spoiler*: _Konan Set_ 









rep and cred


----------



## GlazedIce (May 30, 2009)

Taking.

Cred + Repping


----------



## Anjo (May 30, 2009)

Takuji said:


> made another one
> Konan Set
> 
> 
> ...


 !! I call dibs!

+Rep and creding


----------



## Aphrodite (May 30, 2009)

Trans set i did last night


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (May 30, 2009)

Rep and cred


----------



## Morphine (May 30, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Rep and credit
> just avatars




Reserving. Repped.
​


----------



## Krix (May 30, 2009)

Fetus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rukia one is mine. <3


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

Hime said:


> Rukia one is mine. <3



Oh, yay! Someone is finding some use of my Avi's. ​


----------



## Satsuki (May 30, 2009)

cred :3


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

Some more Rukia~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Reserving. Repped.
> ​



Enjoy


----------



## Peter (May 30, 2009)

Fetus said:


> Some more Rukia~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving.


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

Tenten <3​

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GlazedIce (May 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Trans set i did last night







Rep and Crediting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2009)

This should shed some light, from the first post. 

_*3) Do not claim more then 2 signatures / 2 avatars at one time.*_


----------



## E (May 30, 2009)

*eleventy-twelve) do not postwhore*


----------



## GlazedIce (May 30, 2009)

Fetus said:


> Tenten <3​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Eh...

Can I do this?

Post once... Wait... Post again?
The sets are just too cute to give up.

Cred + Repping.


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Giving away my GinRan set. Only wore it for a day. Rep and Credit

*Spoiler*: __ 










anime version of Matt's death - Deathnote  rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E (May 30, 2009)

cred and that shizz ~


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

The band _Dance Gavin Dance_ set


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

Shiki Senrei or whatever his name is from Vampire Knight. Made this a while ago




Rep and Credit


----------



## Sine (May 31, 2009)

Rep


----------



## Aphrodite (May 31, 2009)

A trans set i just made..  This one actually took me a while to do


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> Rep


taking this one. +rep


----------



## Yumi (May 31, 2009)

*Can I take these two please? I love them so much and I'll rep you two times<333
EDIT: Can you make the first one into a profile pic?*


----------



## GlazedIce (May 31, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Shiki Senrei or whatever his name is from Vampire Knight. Made this a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want it!

Taken. 

Cred + Repping. 

BTW, can I rep you tomorrow or something?
They won't let me rep you anymore. 

I promise I will. If I don't, you can hunt me down.


----------



## Mai (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Itachi/Sasuke Set_ 











rep and cred


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2009)

Takuji said:


> *Spoiler*: _Itachi/Sasuke Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving for future use. Repped. It's so cute!
​


----------



## Overhaul (May 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> Rep



Reserverving.


----------



## Sine (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _one piece ava's - rep_


----------



## E (May 31, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Can I take these two please? I love them so much and I'll rep you two times<333
> EDIT: Can you make the first one into a profile pic?*



go ahead and here you go


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2009)

I will make this mine


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> *Spoiler*: _one piece ava's - rep_



Taking          .


----------



## GlazedIce (May 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> *Spoiler*: _one piece ava's - rep_



This has just become mine. 

Repping + Crediting.


----------



## Sine (May 31, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:
			
		

> Taking .



Pick one or two or nine


----------



## Ina (May 31, 2009)

E said:


> cred and that shizz ~


I will take this. :3


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

Rep is all

Soul Eater series


Im not very good with ava's so if anyone wants to make one to complement this, go right ahead


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

changed my mind wnat this 1 instead


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> Rep



Taking this

You got any more like this, not the same character but the style?


----------



## Peter (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 








cred & rep.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 31, 2009)

Here is a quickie set i made last night.. sig with text and sig without text.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

reps if used

Darker than black


----------



## Supreme Storm (May 31, 2009)

Is it ok that you take a sig/avy that some retard idiot has "reserved"?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

yeah buddy said:


> Is it ok that you take a sig/avy that some retard idiot has "reserved"?



I think you have too Pm them for use


----------



## I (May 31, 2009)

Cred and rep.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Peter (May 31, 2009)

yeah buddy said:


> Is it ok that you take a sig/avy that some retard idiot has "reserved"?



Retard idiot?  

Reserving is usually if you're going to use it for future use. So unless you really want it don't bother.


----------



## Nuriel (May 31, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> A trans set i just made..  This one actually took me a while to do
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking. Will credit and rep.


----------



## I (May 31, 2009)

Cred and rep.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Credit only.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Credit only.



Safe          .


----------



## Slacker (May 31, 2009)

Peter said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want this, I'll use it in a couple of days.


----------



## Jade (May 31, 2009)

I said:


> Cred and rep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Don't mind if I take these, will rep now, Credit when used.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Credit only.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Rep is all
> 
> Soul Eater series
> 
> ...



taken, since no one wants it


----------



## I (May 31, 2009)

Aurora said:


> Don't mind if I take these, will rep now, Credit when used.



Go ahead.                                     **


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 31, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Rep is all
> 
> Soul Eater series
> 
> ...



can I still take it?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> can I still take it?



yes, yes you can


----------



## Megumi (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















Cred or Rep.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a gif i made if anyone wants it.. my first gif too   



edit:
a set for grabs.. im in gif hell and i cant stop


----------



## Volke (Jun 1, 2009)

Takuji said:


> Avatars I made
> 
> 
> usual cred and rep. If one of them is not taken yet, I'll have them back



This is mine 



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here is a gif i made if anyone wants it.. my first gif too



This too. Guess I'll be using my Kamina set next, and this will be part of it. Rep tomorrow(gave out too much rep while spreadng), cred when I use in couple days


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> a set for grabs.. im in gif hell and i cant stop



I'll be taking these.

edit:just need the ava


----------



## Yumi (Jun 1, 2009)

E said:


> go ahead and here you go



*Thanks a milion I rep you when I can*


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

taking a page out of GsG's book - Rep and Credit


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Credit only.



Taken, awesome set lol.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2009)

Durge said:


> does anybody have gif sets of Date Masamune from Sengoku Basara that i can have?



I made some for ya but it wasnt easy finding anything good with him but i tried.

avies


sigs


----------



## Durge (Jun 1, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I made some for ya but it wasnt easy finding anything good with him but i tried.
> 
> avies
> 
> ...



wow their epic thanks i'll rep and cred.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 1, 2009)

Travis Barker Set





Reps is all


----------



## Heero (Jun 1, 2009)

some FMP! avy's just rep


----------



## Sine (Jun 2, 2009)

rep


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Shiner said:


> *Spoiler*: _one piece ava's - rep_


 
Taking Zoro and Enel. Will rep after I spread a bit.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Taking will rep now.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine                   .


----------



## Izumi (Jun 2, 2009)

here's a first go. 


*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 









*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 








Rep is optional, but cred please.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> here's a first go.
> 
> Rep and cred please, thanks.



May I take this off your hands?

and can I suggest, if you PM Kidloco one of your sakura sets, he'll love you like no other


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> here's a first go.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep is optional, but cred please.



Taking. 

Rep + Crediting.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 2, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



reppeddd      .


----------



## Izumi (Jun 2, 2009)

here's some more.
rep is optional, cred please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 2, 2009)

Heero said:


> some FMP! avy's just rep



I'll take I guess.

Rep when I can.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Taking Brook for future use. Will rep and credit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Rep and credit if you taek. And just for the win that is this set, the set can be shared to those who take it.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 3, 2009)

some more.
as usual, rep is optional, cred please. 

OP avas


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ToLoveRU_ 



























rep & credit <3

.. and re-host them plz, coz they might get deleted..


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 3, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit <3
> 
> .. and re-host them plz, coz they might get deleted..



Grabbed this one


----------



## Mai (Jun 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> some more.
> as usual, rep is optional, cred please.
> 
> OP avas



Reserving the 3rd one, cred when use


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> here's some more.
> rep is optional, cred please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taken... 

Rep + Crediting. 

Ehhh... I'm trying to make a set for the Giveaways... since I've taken so many stuffies.

But I really suck at transparencies. D:

EDIT:

Can't rep you for a while. :l

Gotta 'spread some more rep around'. I'll find some people to rep and then rep you asap.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 3, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _ToLoveRU_



*Spoiler*: _ToLoveRU_ 




Reserving.


----------



## Sine (Jun 3, 2009)

rep also =I


----------



## Morphine (Jun 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> here's some more.
> rep is optional, cred please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Reserving for future use. Repped both. 

​


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> some more.
> as usual, rep is optional, cred please.
> 
> OP avas



taking, reping + creding.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 3, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit <3
> 
> .. and re-host them plz, coz they might get deleted..



Taking           .


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 3, 2009)

Reps is all


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 3, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep also =I


Holy fucking jumping Jesus.

Reserving.

*Edit*: can you wait for a while, my 24 hour cockblock came back to haunt me.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep also =I



taking!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> some more.
> as usual, rep is optional, cred please.
> 
> OP avas



Taking.  Will credit.  I will rep you after I spread.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 3, 2009)

Nami sig set i just made..just credit on this set please.. rep is optional.  

edit: didnt realize someone already made an avie out of this pic.. oh well


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 3, 2009)

You guys should say what anime some of your sets come from, I see some interesting sets, but I don't want a set if I don't know what its from.... Yeah


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 4, 2009)

couple sets i just made


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Jun 4, 2009)

The first .gif I made, K-ON.



rep and cred.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Random set - Rep and credit


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Random set -





Hisagi said:


> Rep and credit




Reserving (gonna use later on today). Repped.

​


----------



## Mai (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah buddy said:


> taking, reping + creding.



I got it first buddy 
you should've at least pm me when you want to use it since I'm reserving it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 4, 2009)

rep




edit: these too


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 4, 2009)

Reps is all


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Taking Killer Bee and Konan :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

You can have it, but don't rep me 

Just rep Shiner.


----------



## E (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, repping shiner then


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Reservingg. Repped.

​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

Since I'm not using it, giving it away 

Credit, rep is optional.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Taking this one


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 4, 2009)

reps is all


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2009)

Hannah's love affair ♥ said:


> ​


 taking since darth isnt using
hope its ok


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

Tis k. I doesn't need it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

​ 

Crédito, si desea que los representantes ​


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2009)

i found some good fanart the other day Death, ill edit this post with an avatar or two of the arts.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2009)

If you can, please send me the original fanart as well? <3


----------



## Izumi (Jun 4, 2009)

cred, rep optional.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> If you can, please send me the original fanart as well? <3


sent you all the fanart i can find


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2009)

rep&credit<3


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sets_ 










rep and cred.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute.. grabbing and will credit


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserved. The avatars I mean.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Sai set - Rep and Credit


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 5, 2009)

Major Bleach chapter 360 Spoiler!

Avatar


Signature


Reps is all


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Sai set - Rep and Credit



Taking.  Will credit and rep.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 5, 2009)

Tetsuwan Birdy Signature


Reps!


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Major Bleach chapter 360 Spoiler!
> 
> Avatar
> 
> ...



Reserving and repping now.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2009)

rep and credit<3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit<3




Reserving!  Repped. Who are they?

​


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2009)

looks like kushina and yondaime/naruto


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2009)

^ what Gecka said.


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2009)

Rep/Cred.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _blood+ OP3_ 















rep&credit!


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jun 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _blood+ OP3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## Sine (Jun 6, 2009)

taking this Snow


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 6, 2009)

more lol


*Spoiler*: _Paradise-Kiss OP_ 
















credit and rep<3


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Paradise-Kiss ED_ 
















credit and rep<3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> rep&credit!



Taken                          .


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Paradise-Kiss ED_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Taking. pek Will rep and cred.​*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

some sets i made last night.. i thought i posted them last night but i guess i didnt.. anyway here they are

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 6, 2009)

Urk. Must have  repz/cred will be given


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, everyone knows I'm a total nub when it comes to graphics. But, since I took so many  .... I decided I need to give back.

I sucked at making gifs. But here.. Take it. =.=



(It kinda flashes for a few seconds. Wait, and it'll go away.)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 6, 2009)

Another Tetsuwan Birdy Decode Signature


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Paradise-Kiss ED_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will be taking these's, and also will cred and rep.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _K-ON sets_ 


















rep and cred. <3


----------



## yes (Jun 6, 2009)

Cred is mandatory rep is optional. 




I forgot to do the border on the last one so if you want it just ask. :3

and this:


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _K-ON sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving. Repped. <3

​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







 
Credit, rep if you want :]


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ]



taking set


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 7, 2009)

Reserving.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

credit, rep is optional.


*Spoiler*: _Naruko set_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 7, 2009)

Reps!


----------



## Dellyshess (Jun 7, 2009)

Rep.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> credit, rep is optional.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruko set_



Reserving.  Will credit when used.  I will rep you after I spread.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 7, 2009)

taking this one.


----------



## yes (Jun 7, 2009)

Credit. Rep is optional.


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 










I don't know why I make so many avies. xD


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

Claymore sets - rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmm - Rep and Credit

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 7, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Claymore sets - rep and credit
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Reserved  reps&credit


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 7, 2009)

Revy said:


> taking set


Can I get that set after you (The FLCL one)?


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jun 7, 2009)

I have this one half ass Halibel set:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I made it with PS and I'm new at using it, as I used to use GIMP.
The 2nd is the better IMO.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Might wanna resize the avatar a bit thar, just to help out a bit :]


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 7, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/spoiler]



Taking<333333



			
				KuronoX54  	
 said:
			
		

> Can I get that set after you (The FLCL one)?


sure I'll pm you when I'm done with it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 7, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> I have this one half ass Halibel set:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'll take this, just resize the ava like DN said.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

Credit to Belly Ranks


----------



## Slacker (Jun 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _K-ON sets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine         .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Credit, rep is optional


----------



## Durge (Jun 8, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.



taking for later


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 8, 2009)

mine

thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a couple sets i did today and gave me pure hell while trying to render  

soooooooooooo in other words i wont be rendering to much stuff with effects unless i am reeeaaallllyyyyy bored or i reaaaalllllllyyyyyy have to.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 8, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Just a couple sets i did today and gave me pure hell while trying to render
> 
> soooooooooooo in other words i wont be rendering to much stuff with effects unless i am reeeaaallllyyyyy bored or i reaaaalllllllyyyyyy have to.
> 
> ...



mine    :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Credit, rep is optionale


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 9, 2009)

rep & credit<3


----------



## Heero (Jun 9, 2009)

cred + rep


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 9, 2009)

Heero said:


> cred + rep



Taking.


----------



## Krix (Jun 9, 2009)

Heero said:


> cred + rep



resserved for later.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit if you taek. And just for the win that is this set, the set can be shared to those who take it.



I'll take it.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mai (Jun 10, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This one's mine


----------



## Anjo (Jun 10, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 MINE~~~~~!!!


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 10, 2009)

rep and credit


----------



## choco bao bao (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Anjo (Jun 10, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> rep and credit


 ^ Epic want.


+rep And cred^^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2009)

*3D mode  *


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep/credit*


----------



## Peter (Jun 10, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> rep and credit



I want to use this as my display on my profile. 
So, is it okay if I use Photoshop to put credit in the bottom right corner of the GIF?


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah that's ok peter

enjoy^^


----------



## Rika (Jun 10, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *3D mode  *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll take that 

Beautiful  I'll be using that later someday, so if someone wants to use it urgently now, go ahead


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

going to use this one


----------



## firefist (Jun 11, 2009)

takin, rep will follow.
do you also have a 125x125 version?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel free to re-host this image...

Yeahhh...



Rep and that shizz. 
Like anyone will ever want it... curse my bad avvie making skills.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> rep and credit



Reserving. repped.

Reserving also. Rep when I spread (can you tell me where they're from?)


----------



## Shorty (Jun 11, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine mine mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

*Rep and credit*


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 12, 2009)

reserving mayuri

thanks<3


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, now this is mine.

Dani beat me to the other one. :<


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ace_ 







and some sigs









rep&credit!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 12, 2009)

mine


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 12, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jun 12, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


>



*Spoiler*: _blood+ OP3_ 






taking that one


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 12, 2009)

Stark release spoiler!

*Avatar-*


*Signature-*


Reps is all


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jun 12, 2009)

Thx        .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Thx .


 
Rep pl0x


----------



## Death Note (Jun 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>




Taking these...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

Rep pl0x


----------



## Izumi (Jun 12, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. 
Will cred, rep when the 24 hours thing is over.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 12, 2009)

BBxL Avatar I made, might use it later if I ever make a sig for it



rep/cred please


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 13, 2009)

Just rep/cred if you decide to use it.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 13, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Stark release spoiler!
> 
> *Avatar-*
> 
> ...



my set


----------



## Death Note (Jun 13, 2009)

Claiming the images that *Kizaru* posted.

Thanks...


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Krix (Jun 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


>




mine <3333


----------



## Yumi (Jun 14, 2009)

*Reserving*


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

Giving away.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jun 14, 2009)

OP. Rep is necessary, credit is not.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krix (Jun 14, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Giving away.




reserving <3


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 14, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


>



Repping. And crediting. xP


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 14, 2009)

rep&credit<3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 14, 2009)

rep&credit<3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2009)

Things I won't be using - rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krix (Jun 15, 2009)

Mia said:


> rep, credit




Reserved.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 15, 2009)

I do not want to be credited, but I _do_ want rep.

*Sage Naruto* *Set*


150px by 150px                           and 125px by 125px



*Yakuza Naruto & Sasuke Signature(s)*

Use them together or individually, I don't care.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine mine mine.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Random shit_ 












*Spoiler*: _Naruto set_ 







If you need a 125x125 avatar or different border, VM me.




Rep, credit.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _the godfather set_ 











*Spoiler*: _shinji set_ 










*Spoiler*: _ulquihime_ 










credit plox


----------



## Innocence (Jun 15, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> *Spoiler*: _shinji set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKING the shinji set
will cred


----------



## Anjo (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: _Random shit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINE KENKEN   Rep+


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 15, 2009)

Oki Amber 
 get senior FTW.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving TIFA


----------



## Rika (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine/Taken/Reserved

*Velvet:* Will rep for Anna set when can


----------



## Charizard (Jun 15, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Just rep/cred if you decide to use it.



it's been 48 hrs and original claim isn't using so i'll take this.


----------



## Sine (Jun 16, 2009)

rep


----------



## Stringer (Jun 16, 2009)

_I'm taking this one._


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 16, 2009)

Rep is necessary, credit is not but would be appreciated.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 16, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep


 mine mine will rep

damn must spread as soon as i can rep you agian i will


----------



## Slacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



I'll take this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

A trans set i just finished which could also work as a shared set i suppose. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 16, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> A trans set i just finished which could also work as a shared set i suppose.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



reserving.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine mine mine.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 16, 2009)

rep, credit and whatnot<3


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 16, 2009)

I give you Stark and Stark:


*Spoiler*: _Senior_ 









*Spoiler*: _Noobs_ 








+rep necessary

credit is not


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2009)

@Snow Princess I'll take Soi fon..


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

Reserving Lilinette for a later set


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 16, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep, credit and whatnot<3



Taking for use.


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 17, 2009)

Taking!! 

Rep and Crediting.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's two, I might add more later on today.



+rep, no credit

EDIT: One taken.


----------



## Mia (Jun 17, 2009)

rep, credit


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> rep, credit


mine!

repped now and will credit when i use it! 

so no one dare take it!!


----------



## Uffie (Jun 17, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



taking thanks


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 17, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



taking


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _avys_ 









+rep and Credit


----------



## WheresFooF (Jun 17, 2009)

C.C.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 17, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _avys_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want this <3
will rep & credit when use


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 17, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> ]



im so reserving this. +reps


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Want this <3
> will rep & credit when use



of course 

Treat it with love


----------



## Megumi (Jun 17, 2009)

Set is not needed anymore ~







I think I've posted some of these before, but I really need to get rid of them ~




​


----------



## Sine (Jun 17, 2009)

rep will do


----------



## Sakura LOVEZ (Jun 18, 2009)

Rep. me
You can request me,just PM me​


----------



## Kairi (Jun 18, 2009)

Do want.
Do you think you can make it smaller? Its too big for senior.


----------



## Rika (Jun 18, 2009)

Kairi said:
			
		

> Do want.
> Do you think you can make it smaller? Its too big for senior.



I'll resize it for you. 

Is this the size you want?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep will do



Reserving, Torres:ho


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 18, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep will do



Taking this set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep will do


 
Taking the second pic.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 18, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep will do



Taking Torres, nice one.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 18, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Taking Torres, nice one.



LOL it's already reserved


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Reserving, Torres:ho



by me, whatever I'll just let him take it,

Some avies I made:



If you want any modifications, just PM me.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jun 18, 2009)

Mia said:


> rep, credit



taking-.---_-


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Some trans sets i just finished


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rika (Jun 18, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> Some



Mine 

*Aphrodite * - I didn't finish my rep before I sent it. I'll do it again when I can


----------



## Kairi (Jun 18, 2009)

Rika said:


> I'll resize it for you.
> 
> Is this the size you want?



Ah yes, thank you very much ♥


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2009)

Riza Hawkeye set - rep and credit
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Megumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Ah yes, thank you very much ♥



Sorry about that, I generally don't think about the sizes when I make them. ​


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2009)

Portgas D. Ace - Rep and Credit

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

A random Rukia trans set - Rep & Cred <33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> A random Rukia trans set - Rep & Cred <33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



reserved <3


----------



## Shorty (Jun 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving


----------



## Izumi (Jun 19, 2009)

Some trans sets. - _Rep & Cred. <33
PM me for any modifications._


*Spoiler*: _Azusa_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sakura_ 











*Spoiler*: _Naruko_


----------



## Sine (Jun 19, 2009)

>:3


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sakura_



Reserving.  Will rep after I spread and cred when used.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Some trans sets. - _Rep & Cred. <33
> PM me for any modifications._
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruko_




Thanks m8. Will Rep, Credit.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 19, 2009)

reserving


----------



## sworder (Jun 19, 2009)

Xanxus right? mine


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Riza Hawkeye set - rep and credit
> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving That.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 19, 2009)

if you could make the sig less crispy, I'll take that, Raiden


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 19, 2009)

Mia said:


> Stark avatars
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Reserving


----------



## Kairi (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Some trans sets. - _Rep & Cred. <33
> PM me for any modifications._
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sakura_



Do want, Rep now && Cred when used ♥♥♥


Damn Shiner, everytime you make a Sasuke avy (that I actually like) it gets taken


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Female Sasuke - rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __ 








Dragon Quest V (i think) - Rep and Credit
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rika (Jun 20, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## Sima (Jun 20, 2009)

Shit, I was gonna take that. xD


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 20, 2009)

Some avies and a set i just made


----------



## Slacker (Jun 20, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Some avies and a set i just made



I'll take the set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2009)

@shiner. I will take canti plz.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 20, 2009)

Hatsune Miku sets. Rep & Cred <33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 20, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hatsune Miku sets. Rep & Cred <33



I'd like to reserve this.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 20, 2009)

Some old sets of mine. Rep and credit for each.
I also have avatars from each sig so let me know if you need any.

















​


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 20, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Sima (Jun 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Female Sasuke - rep and credit
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rika pm'd me and told me that I could go ahead and take this.


----------



## Anjo (Jun 20, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Rep and credit.


 OMGHHFSFH  MINE

+rep & creding


----------



## Suzie (Jun 20, 2009)

*cleaning out old photobucket*


*Spoiler*: _Avatars 1_ 





*rep+cred*


----------



## Suzie (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars + 1 Signature_ 







*rep+cred*


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2009)

EDIT: hmmmm

they don't actually suit me, so I guess I'll give them up.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 20, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *rep+cred*




Lots of persona avatars. 


Taking.


----------



## Krix (Jun 20, 2009)

Kurogane said:


>



Reserving.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 20, 2009)

reserving this for later use


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2009)

Taking~


Taking as well~


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2009)

don't use these anymore :3


*Spoiler*: _avy_ 














*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











no rep or cred necessary :]​


----------



## Kairi (Jun 20, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars + 1 Signature_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do want        .

The meanies above me took the ones I wanted


----------



## Yumi (Jun 20, 2009)

*Reserving.*


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Stark/Lilinette - rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __ 







Artwork by * and ~Saphyrr


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Soul x Maka - rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Pokemon (Emerald[?]) - rep and credit

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jun 20, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> *Spoiler*: _the godfather set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll make you an offer you cannot refuse


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> if you could make the sig less crispy, I'll take that, Raiden



No prob. I'll remake it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Female Sasuke - rep and credit
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Requesting the stock, kind sir. 
Not taking it, I'm just curious about that them there stock.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

sure thing here


----------



## Sine (Jun 20, 2009)

mine      .


----------



## Izumi (Jun 21, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving. 
Repping after the 24 hour thing, will cred when use.


----------



## Heero (Jun 21, 2009)

Major set i didnt bother using

Cred + Rep


----------



## Zach (Jun 21, 2009)

Taking, will rep and credit


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 21, 2009)

No idea who made these, all I did was round them.




Just reps please, no nulls.


----------



## Sine (Jun 21, 2009)

rep


----------



## Peter (Jun 21, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Taking . 

Will rep.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 21, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep


Mine.

will rep later.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 21, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep


Taking Thanks ^^


----------



## E (Jun 21, 2009)

can i has sauce on stock?

well, just the stock really


----------



## Rika (Jun 21, 2009)

*Avys:*

​


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Avys:*



MINE MINE MINE IT'S MINE.


----------



## Ina (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks       <3


----------



## Peter (Jun 21, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Set:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's an epic set, usable by up to four members at the same time:





+rep & credit (if you share it, the other user must rep + credit as well)


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 21, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here's an epic set, usable by up to four members at the same time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 must take,naruto avatar & sig (:
reps and credit when use


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, this came out a lot more decent thane expected.
Rep and Credit please. Credit is optional but commendable.

​


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 22, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here's an epic set, usable by up to four members at the same time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




will rep and credit


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 22, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> will rep and credit


Usable by up to four members means that, if someone wanted to share the set with three of their friends, and then all of them use a different avatar and the same signature, they would need only rep me and credit me.

It doesn't mean that four random members can claim it.

Besides, the avatars are Senior-sized so it would take me some time to make them smaller.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 22, 2009)

Vocaloid set - _Rep & Credd <33_


----------



## Plun (Jun 22, 2009)

Taking. Will rep and credit when using later.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2009)

lol random naruto epicness


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

Some stuff kickin' around the album that I decided I'd give away. Help yourself~

*Note:* I know these avvies don't have borders, so if you want one you need only to ask. But no dotted ones, since I'm not sure how to do those yet.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Jun 22, 2009)

A Sasuke set - _Rep & Credd <33_


----------



## Cjones (Jun 22, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Some stuff kickin' around the album that I decided I'd give away. Help yourself~
> 
> *Note:* I know these avvies don't have borders, so if you want one you need only to ask. But no dotted ones, since I'm not sure how to do those yet.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Reserving the ava of the cat and sig of the lady with the knockers. Though Chime I think the sig is over limit.


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Reserving the ava of the cat and sig of the lady with the knockers. Though Chime I think the sig is over limit.



'Lady with the knockers"...lol. xD 

Hmm...I didn't have a problem with it when I used it, but if it's over I can just resize it.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 22, 2009)

Chimes said:


> 'Lady with the knockers"...lol. xD
> 
> Hmm...I didn't have a problem with it when I used it, but if it's over I can just resize it.



Well if you didn't have a prob then don't worry about it


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Some stuff kickin' around the album that I decided I'd give away. Help yourself~
> 
> *Note:* I know these avvies don't have borders, so if you want one you need only to ask. But no dotted ones, since I'm not sure how to do those yet.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



rolo rolo rolo rolo *yoink* mine


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Well if you didn't have a prob then don't worry about it


Alrighty. xD



Ricky said:


> rolo rolo rolo rolo *yoink* mine


Hehe, enjoy. Rolo's freaking adorable for a serial killer. =3


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Hehe, enjoy. Rolo's freaking adorable for a serial killer. =3



Ah, I miss Rolo. I should rewatch Code Geass~

Do you want me to rehost the sig?


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Ah, I miss Rolo. I should rewatch Code Geass~
> 
> Do you want me to rehost the sig?



Yeeep, he's great. ~~<3

Yes yes, please and thank you. Enjoy sweetie~


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 22, 2009)

This one is win <3 rep & credit


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2009)

set<3


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm willing to fix/enlarge/ or whatever :3


----------



## Sharada (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 













rep only~ (It's been a while)


----------



## Sharada (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Kizaru (Jun 23, 2009)

rep plz.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

Hinata set i just finished


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 23, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> rep plz.



Fucking mine mine mine.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine as well.


----------



## Dman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Portgas D. Ace - Rep and Credit
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



im gonna steal this one

_2_ reps and cred of course


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2009)

minesssss plzzzz


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> rep plz.



Dani said I could have this. and Ignore the question in the rep i sent.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 23, 2009)

Starr said:


> set<3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



oh shit,  mineee !


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Hinata set i just finished



MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 24, 2009)

A chopper set-







Rep must/Cred optional


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 24, 2009)

Back with some Lloyd (Code Geass) avs and a set of a chick I don't know. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone have some Ulquiorra avys they're not using?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2009)

*Death*, did you just come back from some sort of break, or were you always here?


​

Taking.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 25, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone have some Ulquiorra avys they're not using?





if you take this, all you have to do is make me one like this but with grimmjow lol


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2009)

damn it I wanted a Ulqui avy 

here's a Sakura Kinomoto set i just finished <3


*Spoiler*: __ 















just credit please


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 25, 2009)

Innocence said:


> if you take this, all you have to do is make me one like this but with grimmjow lol



Gaaah, Ulquiorra is so hot. 

...lol, what am I doing here?


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Starr said:


> damn it I wanted a Ulqui avy
> 
> here's a Sakura Kinomoto set i just finished <3
> 
> ...



I'm reserving this.


----------



## Sen (Jun 25, 2009)

I made these for myself but won't use them.  Rep optional, no cred because I didn't really add any special effects or anything though


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Naruko x Sasuko set  - _Rep & Credd <33_


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> I made these for myself but won't use them.  Rep optional, no cred because I didn't really add any special effects or anything though



Oh shit. Reserving.


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

Death-kun said:
			
		

> Anyone have some Ulquiorra avys they're not using?





Posted the last one before, but no one took it 

Just rep 




			
				Izumi said:
			
		

> Oh shit. Reserving.



You bitch 

I wanted that UlqxHime one


----------



## Yumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Chimes said:


>


* Taking*


----------



## Mai (Jun 25, 2009)

Avatars, rep, cred is optional


----------



## Sima (Jun 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Naruko x Sasuko set  - _Rep & Credd <33_



Nvm, I don't need it xD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 25, 2009)

^ Taking Jotaro


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2009)

taking sasuke.
will rep twice.

edit:never mind only need one.


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Rep is necessary, credit is not but would be appreciated.



Taking


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine. 



Takuji said:


> Avatars, rep, cred is optional



Mine mine mine.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jun 25, 2009)

Sharada said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking da bunny


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 25, 2009)

Rep and credit​


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll take dis off ur hands


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 25, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Rep and credit​



MINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
+rep /cred


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> A chopper set-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chopper! 

So mine.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 25, 2009)

Goddamnit Shiner.
GODDAMNIT.
PLEASE let me know when you make Sasuke avvies, because every single one that you made was taken before i got here


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 25, 2009)

^ ME TOO DAMMIT 
ANYONE WHO DOESN'T NEED THEIR SAUCE AVATARS, NOTIFY ME


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2009)

here's some.. I made these a couple of days ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 








+rep & cred pleaze babay's


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 26, 2009)

Starr said:


> here's some.. I made these a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking 
Can't rep you, needs to spread


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2009)

whenever you can


----------



## Suzie (Jun 26, 2009)

*rep+cred*


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 26, 2009)

No need to cred, I didn't do much, just rep.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 26, 2009)

Mioooo~~ - _Rep & Credd <33_


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2009)

Starr said:


> here's some.. I made these a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> +rep & cred pleaze babay's



OH LOOK THERE'S SOME ULQUI

AND NOW IT'S MINE


----------



## Mia (Jun 26, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *rep+cred*



I'll take this one


----------



## April (Jun 26, 2009)

Starr said:


> here's some.. I made these a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this one, will rep/cred 

and this one, will rep right now.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2009)

Sen said:


> I made these for myself but won't use them.  Rep optional, no cred because I didn't really add any special effects or anything though



So mine. Loff given. <33


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> No need to cred, I didn't do much, just rep.



Taking ,will rep in a minute or so.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 26, 2009)

michael avas



credit


----------



## Shorty (Jun 26, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> credit




Il iau eu pe asta, pistruiato <3


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 26, 2009)

ok:ho           .


----------



## Yumi (Jun 26, 2009)

*Reserving<3*


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 26, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Mioooo~~ - _Rep & Credd <33_


I'll take these


----------



## Krix (Jun 26, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *rep+cred*




mine *____*

will rep later for sure, i gave too much in the last 24 hrs </3


----------



## Beowulf (Jun 26, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *rep+cred*



Where is this avatar from? As in what anime?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










*Rep only.*

Other borders can be done too if you want


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Where is this avatar from? As in what anime?



I know the manga is called *DOGS*. Then there's *DOGS - Bullets and Carnage*


----------



## Peter (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Rep only.*
> 
> Other borders can be done too if you want



Taking this. 

Will rep.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2009)

Rep [credit is optional].



AliBaba said:


> michael avas
> 
> 
> credit



I'll take this.

Have to spread...hope that's okay.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 26, 2009)

that's ok, didn't ask for rep raiden<3


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 26, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> michael avas
> 
> 
> 
> credit



I'll take it.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 26, 2009)

Senior members only



Rep + Cred


----------



## Yumi (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Can I take this for later Kenny?*


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Can I take this for later Kenny?*


Sure thing sweetie


----------



## Yumi (Jun 26, 2009)

*Thanks, Love ya
Rep when I spread*


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 26, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep [credit is optional].



Sweet. I'll take this!


----------



## Felt (Jun 26, 2009)

*Credit only.*


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> *Credit only.*



reserving.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Sine (Jun 26, 2009)

taking this


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving.  Will rep now.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

^ Oki 



I'm fucking around in PS 

Just rep.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> ^ Oki
> 
> 
> I'm fucking around in PS
> ...


i cant pick which one!  

kenny  i needz the stocks to these plz  i needz to find which one is best set worthy 


finez, i picks cutie naruto  somone can take hot NS rhapes


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> taking
> 
> 
> kenny  i needz the stock to this plz  or would you be willing to make a sig of this as well?


Tell me what border and I'll get to it.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Tell me what border and I'll get to it.



/should check my edit plz  


as for border... rounded/dotted which evar looks the hottest/cutest


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> i cant pick which one!
> 
> kenny  i needz the stocks to these plz  i needz to find which one is best set worthy


Pick the Naruto one, it's so cute


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2009)

kty     i shall make a quick sig!  


ima trans it cuz i think its a good trans pic


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jun 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> *Credit only.*



taking          .


----------



## yes (Jun 26, 2009)

Taking, but resizing if that's okay.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> ^ Oki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I get this one?


----------



## Cloud (Jun 26, 2009)

Cred + Rep




Senior members only.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Sure sweets, go ahead  







You know the drill, just rep


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> You know the drill, just rep



Taking for laterz.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Sure sweets, go ahead
> 
> 
> You know the drill, just rep




it is required i reserve this kty, will rep you tomorrow or something  


canceled until no one take sit


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

I already got you that sig lol.

Sorry but don't don't hog everything now Alex. You can take it if no one else well in two days or something tho.


----------



## Elle (Jun 26, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Cred + Rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice   I like Squall the best of the group XD.  Who's the artist? Would love to see the originals.



Kenneth said:


> ...


 ^_^ like this a lot XDD


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I already got you that sig lol.
> 
> Sorry but don't don't hog everything now Alex. You can take it if no one else well in two days or something tho.



fine  

-waits in hoping-


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

*Fuck you I'm having fun <3*



Rrrrrrrrep plox.


----------



## Sima (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> You know the drill, just rep



Taking~


----------



## Kairi (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats a adorable Sakura avy.


*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 




















Rep && Credit, if you will <3


----------



## Innocence (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rrrrrrrrep plox.


mine mine will rep


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 26, 2009)

*Rep & Credit ^^*


​


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2009)

lol bad ass gaara, i shall reserve it for later


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> *Rep & Credit ^^*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Reserving this. Got the stock somewhere? I want to add it to my collection.


----------



## Sima (Jun 26, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> *Rep & Credit ^^*
> 
> ​



Taaaking         .


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Reserving this. Got the stock somewhere? I want to add it to my collection.


artist gallery at MH.. but i dont remember thier name


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Do NOT. Ask me why._ 






 Shit's so funny




Rep plox

*Reincarnation*: oh well. 
Can you PM the picture to me?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 26, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

*1/2*

Last batch, I'm fucking tired atm. 

*Spoiler*: _Animated set_ 







Took me a fucking while to render each damn frame






*Spoiler*: _Yes you can kthkx_ 








Rep, that's it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Aaaaand that's it for today.  There's also a Hinata one, I'll do that one tomorrow.

Just rep like usual.

Goodnight people <3


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: _Do NOT. Ask me why._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine     pl0x <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rep, that's it.



Oh look, some hot sauce. Mine.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Aaaaand that's it for today.  There's also a Hinata one, I'll do that one tomorrow.
> 
> Just rep like usual.
> 
> Goodnight people <3



Reserving, I'm gonna modify a bit if you don't mind.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chibi sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oh look, some hot sauce. Mine.


Oh look, some seksi Death kun. Mine. 


Koroshi said:


> Reserving, I'm gonna modify a bit if you don't mind.


No prob, should have said you can only take one tho 
No worries, take the sauce and modify it, sweets will just use the one i posted anyways


sweets. said:


> Mine


I see you're eyin' that Sauce thar


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Aaaaand that's it for today.  There's also a Hinata one, I'll do that one tomorrow.
> 
> Just rep like usual.
> 
> Goodnight people <3



i wants naruto


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Oh look, some seksi Death kun. Mine.



I am no avy or sig. 

Do you has some more Sauce though?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I am no avy or sig.
> 
> Do you has some more Sauce?


Oh yes I do, yes I do. 
But that'll be for tomorrow, I'm beat. Cya then 

I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Oh yes I do, yes I do.
> But that'll be for tomorrow, I'm beat. Cya then
> 
> I'll keep you in mind.



Make sure I get all the sauce.  

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 26, 2009)

_Just to reiterate the rules_, if someone doesn't use an avatar or sig they claim within 48 hours then you can ask the creator if you can use it instead. It's a little hard to use 3 or more avatars within 48 hours for instance.


----------



## Suzie (Jun 27, 2009)

*rep+cred*


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 27, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *rep+cred*



So many good ones. 

I'll take that for laterz

credit when use


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2009)

​
Rep and Credit [credit is optional]


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rep plox



I'll take this one plz.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 27, 2009)

i wont use anymore


*Spoiler*: _sakura set_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








rep and credit


----------



## Yumi (Jun 27, 2009)

*Taking this Sorry Kenny but you're too awesome I promise I'll rep you 2 times*


----------



## Sharada (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _<3_ 



 















No cred, just rep~


----------



## Sharada (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _O_


----------



## Pepper (Jun 27, 2009)

Sharada said:


> *Spoiler*: _<3_



Gorgeous. Taking. <3                           



AliBaba said:


> i wont use anymore
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking. Rep now, credit when worn.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Simply Sigs, if you want sets holla_


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Taking these two 

Will rep twice and cred when in use


----------



## Mish (Jun 27, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rrrrrrrrep plox.



May I have these?
Will Rep~


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _NaruHina set_ 







<3 So adorable




Rep only, credit optional

*Lanna* sure thing, but as some dude posted (forgot the name) you'll have to use it in 48 hours max. If you don't, an other person can have it. It would be better if you just picked one, wait a while and then pick another one. Sorry. =/


----------



## Mish (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay, Do you have the Original image to this one:


I would like to make a set of it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Rep plox

Sure do Lanna, will PM you.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 27, 2009)

Rep and Cred


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep and cred.


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Some Sasugay avys.




Just rep


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Mine  

Will rep and cred


----------



## Krix (Jun 27, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> i wont use anymore
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sakura set_
> ...



omg mine                                            .


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rep plox
> 
> Sure do Lanna, will PM you.



Taking this. 

Will Rep when 24 hour limit is over.


----------



## Sharada (Jun 27, 2009)

It was a bad choice to make avies from photographs instead of anime


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Rep

That's it I'ma taking a break for a few hours. Moar to come <3


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 27, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Thats a adorable Sakura avy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sets_



*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 





Reserving.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 27, 2009)

Made these in my spare time earlier, I'm sort of new to this so I hope they look okay. 




Just rep.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 27, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Rep and Cred



taking, will rep and cred


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 27, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Rep and Cred



taking


----------



## Pixie (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's some more;



Just rep plz. <33


*Spoiler*: _Some sigs I'm not going to use anymore_


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Here's some more;
> 
> 
> 
> Just rep plz. <33



Taking


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2009)

The 3rd one was just a image I found, and I edited it a bit on Photoshop.
Reps are a must. No nulls.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Here's some more;



I'll take this pek


oh and.. 


*Spoiler*: _SN set_ 








I know it's not as good, but I'm still trying. 



rep & cred plz.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2009)

Does Kenneth have the sauce he promised me? 



Rika said:


> Some Sasugay avys.
> 
> 
> Just rep



OH SASUGAY, YOU'RE MINE <3


----------



## Mish (Jun 27, 2009)

Reserving <3 
Will rep.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2009)

Rep and credit


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 27, 2009)

Rep if you decide to use. 

If anyone has any Takamura avys please let me know.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2009)

Make a Cars/Ultimate Cars set and I'll rep you fawkin blind


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 27, 2009)

damn thats a kickass set if only i wasn't forced to use it in 48 hours i'd take it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2009)

You can just credit if you want, doesn't matter.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*I'll be taking this.* I'll rep you when i spread some rep. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> You can just credit if you want, doesn't matter.



Isn't there a rule that you have to use it in 48 hours?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2009)

That is true


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2009)

Rep and credit [credit is optional].


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit [credit is optional].



Thanks Teagan. pek

I'll rep and credit you, Raiden.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol, why not


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes plz...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Rep is a must, no nulls.


----------



## Zack (Jun 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Made these in my spare time earlier, I'm sort of new to this so I hope they look okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Just rep.



taking this one


----------



## Maximo (Jun 28, 2009)

Some of avatars I dont have use for anymore


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 28, 2009)

mine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Reps is a must. (No nulls)
Cred is optional.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2009)

Lulz Taken <3


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and cred are necessary. 

No nulls.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 28, 2009)

Rep plz. ( Credit is optional.  )


*Spoiler*: _Sigs I'm not gonna use anymore_


----------



## Pixie (Jun 28, 2009)

Sharada said:


> mine, and I'll have to minimize it



Here you go. 



Edit: Lol, okay. Nvm. XD


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 28, 2009)

Cred, rep is optional or you can do viceversa


----------



## Attor (Jun 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. ( Credit is optional.  )



I'll take


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Reps are a must. No nulls.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. ( Credit is optional.  )



This. Is MINE. Loff given.

Edit: can you give me the avy without any border on it please. Thanks.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 28, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> This. Is MINE. Loff given.
> 
> Edit: can you give me the avy without any border on it please. Thanks.



Yup --->


----------



## yes (Jun 28, 2009)

CHEAP GENERIC CIALIS BUY online now


----------



## Pixie (Jun 28, 2009)

Rep plz. ( Credit is optional. <3 )


----------



## Sima (Jun 28, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> Cred, rep is optional or you can do viceversa



Taking the sig pic, I don't need the avatar.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. ( Credit is optional. <3 )



taking thx


----------



## Kamina (Jun 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. ( Credit is optional. <3 )



Mine Thanks!


----------



## Peter (Jun 28, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the sig.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 28, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2009)

Sharada said:


> Sauce for third pic is Sei so tsui dan sha, 200+ pages and one of the best in my collection () Made me lol, fap and mancry



Ok, I want this!
I dont know if you want cred or rep, but I'mma give you rep!


----------



## Sine (Jun 28, 2009)

this is mine. also could you pm me the stock?


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 29, 2009)

ooh, is taking <3


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2009)

Taking, I need to spread before I can rep you though.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3




Mine    <3


----------



## Pixie (Jun 29, 2009)

Reps plz. Credit is optional.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Reps plz. Credit is optional.



Mine.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 29, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Mine.


 I just _knew_ you'd take it.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Reps plz. Credit is optional.



Pretty, reserving +


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Reps plz. Credit is optional.



Mine, thx Godkashi


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2009)

Rep and credit :3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit :3



Omg, want :mj using >.<


----------



## Pixie (Jun 29, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional.


----------



## Mish (Jun 29, 2009)

Sets:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep, Credit is optional.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jun 29, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Reps are a must. No nulls.



takingz...


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 29, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Sets:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



taking sasuke/sai avatar and sig :]


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.


taking thanks ^^


----------



## Heero (Jun 29, 2009)

some GTO avy's just rep


----------



## Heero (Jun 29, 2009)

and the last


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 29, 2009)

Giving back to the community 

Cred despite the irony, rep is optional - or you can do viceversa.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 29, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> Giving back to the community
> 
> Cred despite the irony, rep is optional - or you can do viceversa.


 
Taking for now.....using til my other set is done.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

Rep and credit are necessary.


----------



## Otori (Jun 30, 2009)

Taken XD


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.


Will rep when use


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 30, 2009)

Taking this, dunno if you want anything for it tho. I'll wait until you answer. Oh, and do you have the stock? I need new fanarts.


izzyisozaki said:


> Giving back to the community
> 
> Cred despite the irony, rep is optional - or you can do viceversa.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ssssssssssssssssssssssssssstock please!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Taking this, dunno if you want anything for it tho. I'll wait until you answer. Oh, and do you have the stock? I need new fanarts.
> 
> 
> Ssssssssssssssssssssssssssstock please!


Some avy faggotry



Cred, rep is optional - or viceversa.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 30, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> Some avy faggotry
> 
> 
> 
> Cred, rep is optional - or viceversa.


No bigger one? Fuck them artists. I like it so much I'll save this pic anyways.

I'm also very fond of your faggotry. Thanks for the stock.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 30, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



Reserving.


----------



## Ina (Jun 30, 2009)

*free to take*








​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

Rep and Cred. No nulls


----------



## Ricky (Jun 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



Hmm, taking~


----------



## Sima (Jun 30, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> Cred, rep is optional - or viceversa.



Reserving for future use, will rep when I can, I have used too much rep today.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 30, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. pek


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any Saucekay avys they're not using?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 30, 2009)

Sig too please?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 30, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Does anyone have any Saucekay avys they're not using?



I'm not using these atm.


one by Shiner


one by me


----------



## Yumi (Jun 30, 2009)

*Do you have the stock for this?*


----------



## Pixie (Jun 30, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Do you have the stock for this?*



Yup~!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry izzy, not what I really had in mind. ;< Thanks so much for trying though. 

Dizzy Kitten has good stuff usually, do you have any Sauce?


----------



## Pixie (Jun 30, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Dizzy Kitten has good stuff usually, do you have any Sauce?



Sorry, nothing that I haven't already posted.


----------



## Sine (Jun 30, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:
			
		

> Sig too please?



if you want, i can try make one for you later hollow'd


----------



## Mozu (Jun 30, 2009)

Sig pics that I modified a little and transed. Probably won't use. Just rep, credit if you wish. 

Sauce: 



Sexy Hinata:


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2009)

Rep and credit {credit is optional}


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's a motherload of avatars, enjoy. 

_Rep is necessary, credit is optional._

Sauce


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

_Rep is necessary, credit is optional._

Sauce continued...



Naruto



Itachi


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2009)

FNGEUIGEGNROGHINFRGOJG SAUCEGAY



Undaunted said:


> Here's a motherload of avatars, enjoy.
> 
> _Rep is necessary, credit is optional._
> 
> Sauce



I'ma take these. :3 Will rep you twice of course.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Sauce



Mine! **


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



I change my mind, I give this up


----------



## Matariki (Jun 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here's a motherload of avatars, enjoy.
> 
> _Rep is necessary, credit is optional._
> 
> Sauce



Taking this. <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 30, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Sorry izzy, not what I really had in mind. ;< Thanks so much for trying though.
> 
> Dizzy Kitten has good stuff usually, do you have any Sauce?



No problem, I'm too new at this have many. Izumi made quite a few of Sasuke as well.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 30, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit {credit is optional}



Reserving...


----------



## GlazedIce (Jun 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Undaunted said:


> I've got two Itachi sets I'm giving away.
> 
> The second set has two choices of signature, only one person is allowed to claim either set. Rep and credit are necessary.







-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ina said:


> ​






Taking 

Rep + Crediting. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> _Rep is necessary, credit is optional._
> Naruto



Reserving.  Will rep now.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 30, 2009)

in memory of MJ


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2009)

​
Red and Credit [credit is optional]


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 1, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​
> Red and Credit [credit is optional]



taking, will give rep.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

*REP NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*

I made a whole bunch of avatars from Naruto Chapter 453.
---------------------------------------------


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

_*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*

Continued..._


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

_*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*_
_
Continued...
_


Done.


----------



## Sine (Jul 1, 2009)

my sauce


----------



## Shorty (Jul 1, 2009)

Reserving this for later use


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 1, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Sig pics that I modified a little and transed. Probably won't use. Just rep, credit if you wish.
> 
> Sauce:



Taking Thanks ^^


----------



## Izumi (Jul 1, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> _*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*_
> _
> Continued...
> _
> ...



Reserving Sauce. Will rep.


----------



## Mish (Jul 1, 2009)

Just Rep, Credit is optional.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *REP NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*
> 
> I made a whole bunch of avatars from Naruto Chapter 453.
> ---------------------------------------------



Taking for use. Will rep and credit.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2009)

Ina said:


> ​


​ 


Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. pek





Kenneth said:


> *Rep only.*
> 
> Other borders can be done too if you want



Who let this treasure untaken? Thanks!!!

Reserving those. Repped all artists.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 1, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> _*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*
> 
> Continued..._



Taking. Will rep today, have to spread.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 1, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2009)

Too much Naruto 





Rep and credit.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Too much Naruto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, camden.

Taking Dio and Za Warudo.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 1, 2009)

Rep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.



Mine mine mine.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2009)

Taking. Currently 24h'd, will rep as soon as possible, thank you.


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



Taking will rep once I spread. :3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 1, 2009)

Naruto set
[2 versions]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2009)

Rep and credit :3


----------



## Totitos (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll take that buggy one


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit :3



 *steals shamelessly* will rep after the 24 hrs


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2009)

Like buzzards, you all are


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 2, 2009)

Just some random avies i finished working on


----------



## GlazedIce (Jul 2, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Just Rep, Credit is optional.



Can't believe no one took this.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



This one plz


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



Reserving.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> _*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*
> 
> Continued..._



Thank you! Rep in 24 hrs.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit :3



Taking the green one, thanks!


----------



## Pixie (Jul 2, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



Reserving. Repped.


----------



## Sima (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ]
> 
> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



Reserving for future use.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



Lovely <3 reserving.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3


Oh shit must have. Reserving /loff given


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2009)

Taken <3333 .


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Have fun



Taking this.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 2, 2009)

Goodness, you all grabbed those fast.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

You're just too good.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 2, 2009)

What Morphy said, will rep you after spreading


----------



## Pixie (Jul 2, 2009)

Morphine said:


> You're just too good.





izzyisozaki said:


> What Morphy said, will rep you after spreading



You guys are too sweet, really.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2009)

Rep and credit {credit optional}


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 2, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit {credit optional}



zaru Taking I


----------



## Pixie (Jul 2, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



OMG MINE.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2009)

No problem Tenjin.

*Dizzy Kitten*, know any places where I can get stocks [other than DA]?

Or is that secwet stuffs?


----------



## Pixie (Jul 2, 2009)

Raiden said:


> *Dizzy Kitten*, know any places where I can get stocks [other than DA]?
> 
> Or is that secwet stuffs?



It's a seeeecret. 

But really, I just browse flickr and a ton of Japanese websites, nothing really special.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Try Pixiv for some good stock. I can help you out with registering, since you'll need it


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 2, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit {credit optional}


Pikachu is mine.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are some more giveaways.

_*REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*_

*Sauce*



*Others*


----------



## ☆ (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine ♥ Thanks(;
I`ll rep and credit.


----------



## Attor (Jul 2, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here are some more giveaways.
> 
> _*REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*_
> 
> *Sauce*



Mine. Will rep


----------



## Mish (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



Reserving this. <3 will rep you.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here are some more giveaways.
> 
> _*REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*_
> 
> *Sauce*



Cool taking


----------



## Mish (Jul 2, 2009)

Ive still got some left, if no one takes them I will keep them. 


btw I also still have these:


And sets:



Just Rep, credit if you want.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 2, 2009)

Lanna said:


> btw I also still have these:
> 
> Just Rep, credit if you want.



I'll reserve this one.  Repping now.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 2, 2009)

my failed attempt 



reps is all


----------



## Krix (Jul 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.




Mine.
Stock, please?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 2, 2009)

what's with all the narutao avatars

where are the cool tv avys?


----------



## Pixie (Jul 2, 2009)

Hime said:


> Mine.
> Stock, please?



Here you go;


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Rep and credit, no shit nulls pl0x


----------



## Oloty (Jul 2, 2009)

>Still giving(Atleast +rep if you use)
>Still giving(Atleast +rep if you use)
>Still giving(Atleast +rep if you use)


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2009)

​
Man, I really wanted to use that stock for a set. No need in being selfish though.

Rep and credit {credit is optional}


----------



## Zach (Jul 3, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​
> Man, I really wanted to use that stock for a set. No need in being selfish though.
> 
> Rep and credit {credit is optional}



Taking will rep and cred


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ]
> 
> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



i love your avatars <3 make more now.
taking.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here are some more giveaways.
> 
> _*REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*_
> 
> *Sauce*



Gotta spread but I'll rep you as soon as. This is sooo mine!


----------



## Slacker (Jul 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit, no shit nulls pl0x



I want it.

I must spread before giving you rep though.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 3, 2009)

All rep _and_ credit, except where noted. Different versions of same avi count as *1*. So if you take 1, all are yours--I tried to provide variety. No nulls, please. Enjoy! 




 ---> no credit needed.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

Teagan said:


> ---> no credit needed.



Repped. Will credit for Sasuke when I use. Thank you.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 3, 2009)

Gecka said:


> what's with all the narutao avatars
> 
> where are the cool tv avys?



exactly

too many naruto avasT__T


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

This forum is one mainly for the Naruto series, I would think you expect plenty of Naruto avatars.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 3, 2009)

There are plenty of Shops to help you if you can't find what you're looking for here.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

Bijuu/Jinchuuriki avatars from the brand new Artbook.

Be the cool kid on the block and use one of these.

*REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

Continued...

*REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*



Sorry about the Kyuubi ava, shitty stock.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's some Naruto avas from the Artbook.

*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL*


----------



## Attor (Jul 3, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here's five Naruto avas from the Artbook.
> 
> *REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL*





Undaunted said:


> Bijuu/Jinchuuriki avatars from the brand new Artbook.
> 
> Be the cool kid on the block and use one of these.
> 
> *REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*




I'll take ...... (Must spread before I can rep.)


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 3, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *This forum is one mainly for the Naruto series*, I would think you expect plenty of Naruto avatars.



And yet the majority of the good members don't wear those sets.

You'd think they would be wearing Naruto avatars, but look, you're wearing some guy on the verge of homosexuality on your avatar.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

Old convo that you're not involved in. 

I normally have a Naruto set.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2009)

What's wrong with homosexuality, Stef? You got a problem with it?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2009)

Obviously, he's a guy


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

Well some guys are okay with it

I like gay guys myself

Okay, enough spam guys xD


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2009)

Silly Stefy-chan. 

OKAY, people should give me Ulqui/L/Sasugay avatars plz.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Silly Stefy-chan.
> 
> OKAY, people should give me Ulqui/L/Sasugay avatars plz.



Redirect what's left of those to me


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine! Rep you for both


----------



## Sanbi (Jul 3, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Bijuu/Jinchuuriki avatars from the brand new Artbook.
> 
> Be the cool kid on the block and use one of these.
> 
> *REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*






Undaunted said:


> Continued...
> 
> *REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*
> 
> ...



I'll will take these, Thank you very much.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2009)

Taking.  Repping now.  Will credit when used.


----------



## Otori (Jul 3, 2009)

Already claimed but i want the stock plz. 
And if you want a specific show, maybe go to a forum of that tv show?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

Otori said:


> *Already claimed but i want the stock plz.
> And if you want a specific show, maybe go to a forum of that tv show?*



Where? I took it fair and square. It didn't say it was for someone.


----------



## Otori (Jul 3, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Where? I took it fair and square. It didn't say it was for someone.



Yeah i know you claimed it, i just want the original for some future use...


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 3, 2009)

wow .. repped both of u ..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

I've taken both of those already, Twin. Let go.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 3, 2009)

i know Twin ..

just wanted 2 express my feelings 2wards Sasuke's avys ..


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 3, 2009)

not going to use them anymore
rep and credit

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 














*Spoiler*: _avatars_


----------



## Pixie (Jul 3, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



Awesome. Owe 2 reps.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 3, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> not going to use them anymore
> rep and credit



Taking, thanks.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



Taking the saucegay for laterz <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



taking plz and thankz <3


----------



## Pixie (Jul 3, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. <33


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 3, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *REP NECESSARY, CREDIT IS OPTIONAL.*
> 
> I made a whole bunch of avatars from Naruto Chapter 453.
> ---------------------------------------------



reserving.


----------



## Ina (Jul 3, 2009)

*free to take*


*
Adriana Lima*








​


----------



## Izumi (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <33



Reserving. Can I also have the original stock for this?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll be taking this one. Will rep as soon as possible.

​
Rep and credit {credit is optional}


----------



## Pixie (Jul 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Reserving. Can I also have the original stock for this?



Yup~! -->


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten, you wouldn't happen to have any L avatars, would you? If you know what Death Note is at least. D:


----------



## Pixie (Jul 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Dizzy Kitten, you wouldn't happen to have any L avatars, would you? If you know what Death Note is at least. D:



Ahh, I love Death Note! I was actually looking for some stock for it today but didn't find much. I don't have any avatars made from it yet ( not to mention L, specifically ) but I'm sure I will at some point. Sorry. :sweat


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, that's fine then. <3 If you make anything of L though, please try and keep me in mind?


----------



## Izumi (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Yup~! -->



Thanks! 
Sorry for the questions, but is this from an anime? Or is it just original?


----------



## Mozu (Jul 3, 2009)

Please keep in mind that this is NOT a Convo thread. Any questions or comments about favorite anime, where you get stock, or what you're working on right now are reserved for PMs, walls, or appropriate convo threads. Please be considerate to the other people that visit this thread. Thank you. 

--

On to business. 

Young Itachi set. Senior members only, please. Rep and credit. 




Pirate Naruto from Artbook 2.0. Just rep.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 3, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional.


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



Reserving


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Pirate Naruto from Artbook 2.0. Just rep.


This is mine now.


----------



## Krix (Jul 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



mine, i have to spread first but i shall rep you about tomorrow or so. <3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2009)

Rep and credit [credit is optional]


----------



## valerian (Jul 4, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit [credit is optional]



Reserving.


----------



## Dash (Jul 4, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Sig pics that I modified a little and transed. Probably won't use. Just rep, credit if you wish.
> 
> Sauce:
> 
> ...



Taken both. 

Reincarnation has not used the Sasuke one (48 hour rule) and has failed to rep Teagan, so its up for grabs. I have also pmed and received permission from Teagan (can vouch for me). 

Rep + cred

Beautiful sigs.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 4, 2009)

*Naruto Chapter 454 Avatars*

_*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS NOT


*_


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 4, 2009)

_Continued..._

_*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS NOT*_


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 4, 2009)

_Last two..._

_*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS NOT

*
_


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> not going to use them anymore
> rep and credit



Reserving. Repped.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



Reserving .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2009)

Rep is necessary, credit is optional. no nulls.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 4, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3



Reserving. Will rep after spread.

Some trans sets. - _Rep & Credd <33_


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 4, 2009)

Taking this one. *rep*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

Ina said:


> *
> Adriana Lima*
> 
> 
> ...



Taken. Repped.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 4, 2009)

awesome but taken


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

An avie i made and used for maybe half a day if that.. anyway posting if anyone wants it.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 4, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> An avie i made and used for maybe half a day if that.. anyway posting if anyone wants it.



MEMEMEMEE

            .


need to spread


----------



## Pixie (Jul 4, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional.


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



MINE! Thank you!


----------



## Mish (Jul 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.




Mine! 
But must spread first...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

Made some more Geisha avies

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2009)

​
Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Pixie (Jul 4, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. <3

& here's a couple sigs I'm not going to use anymore;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



I love how you've made Pokemon stuff out of the same stocks I have.  Never thought about rendering the Togekiss from the stock this came from, so I might as well take it. <3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Made some more Geisha avies



Taking.



Death-kun said:


> I love how you've made Pokemon stuff out of the same stocks I have.  Never thought about rendering the Togekiss from the stock this came from, so I might as well take it. <3



Really? Ah man...I had a feeling that we'd run into the same stocks. Sorry Death. Thanks for not being a douche about it <3.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Just Rep, Credit is optional.





Undaunted said:


> Bijuu/Jinchuuriki avatars from the brand new Artbook.
> 
> Be the cool kid on the block and use one of these.
> 
> *REP NECESSARY, CREDIT OPTIONAL*



I'll snatch these off your hands


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2009)

​
Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Otori (Jul 4, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



Taken. Will Rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

Bleach set dump 
- rep and credit for what you take

Grimmjow/Ulquiorra gender swap

*Spoiler*: __ 







Kenpachi Zaraki

*Spoiler*: __ 







Apache 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Senma - bleach: memories of nobody

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sine (Jul 4, 2009)

mine  

edit: just this


----------



## Sima (Jul 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Bleach set dump
> - rep and credit for what you take
> 
> Senma - bleach: memories of nobody
> ...



Reserving <3


----------



## Krix (Jul 4, 2009)

bored and made a naruavvie



rep only needed~


----------



## Sine (Jul 4, 2009)

rep


----------



## Mozu (Jul 4, 2009)

Model icons. My favorites anyways. Rep and credit, plz. 

Lily Donaldson



Natalia Vodianova


----------



## Izumi (Jul 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Bleach set dump
> - rep and credit for what you take
> 
> Grimmjow/Ulquiorra gender swap
> ...



Reserving. 

Avas of Sasuke and Ulquiorra. - _Rep & Credd <33_


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Avas of Sasuke and Ulquiorra. - _Rep & Credd <33_



Sooooooo mine. <3


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Avas of Sasuke and Ulquiorra. - _Rep & Credd <33_



mine thanks ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

Since you all love Hisa so much, we need more Wonderweiss avatars /nudge nudge


----------



## Gecka (Jul 4, 2009)

here ya go you insatiable whore


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 4, 2009)

You were bitching about them earlier.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

Gecka said:


> here ya go you insatiable whore



fuck me you lelouch :c


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Made some more Geisha avies
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Definitely taking this.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2009)

Rep please. credit is nice


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Reserving.
> 
> Avas of Sasuke and Ulquiorra. - _Rep & Credd <33_



Reserving. Gonna rep you later, k? It won't let me nao.



Shiner said:


> rep



You just save me with those avas. Rep later  Damn thing won't let me nao. Rep twice too.  You're too good pek


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 5, 2009)

cred only


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you madame rep for you.


----------



## Sine (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't see this. mine for later ok teagan 



Sayu deleted the post if they aren't taking it's mine Raiden


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

Another Ulqui ava. - Rep and Cred


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Another Ulqui ava. - Rep and Cred



mine! repped!


----------



## Attor (Jul 5, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Mine.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

cred 'n rep. Lemme know if you want an avatar made as well​


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2009)

Lurking is win. Repped.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 5, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Naruto Chapter 454 Avatars*
> 
> _*REP IS NECESSARY, CREDIT IS NOT
> 
> ...



taking these.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll steal it from you after you're done Morphine


----------



## Yumi (Jul 5, 2009)

*Reserving these two Will rep now<3*


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuck yeah Viral

Taking, repped.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I'll steal it from you after you're done Morphine



How about you have it now and I use it some time else? Or at the same time  Just rep Saito.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 5, 2009)

Morphine said:


> How about you have it now and I use it some time else? Or at the same time  Just rep Saito.


No, I'd rather not use it right now, you take it :]
I just made this avatar and I like eet. :ho


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> No, I'd rather not use it right now, you take it :]
> I just made this avatar and I like eet. :ho



Alright. Love your ava. I wanna be that ice cream/lollipop in his mouth...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2009)

Edit: Can we make a rule or something on a certain amount of reserving on stuff? Because some people reserve a lot and never use for a while whilst others wants to use them =/


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

A set of Tifa Lockheart.  - Rep & Cred


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> cred 'n rep. Lemme know if you want an avatar made as well​



Can I use this till you fill out my request?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2009)

The usual conditions.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Can I use this till you fill out my request?



Sure you can 

Want me to prepare an avatar?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 5, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sure you can
> 
> Want me to prepare an avatar?



That would be great,thanks


----------



## Pixie (Jul 5, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Diceman said:


> That would be great,thanks



here you go :]



Oh... giving this away too, in case someone wants it. Same requirements​


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks ,will cred+rep


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Bleach set dump
> - rep and credit for what you take
> 
> Kenpachi Zaraki
> ...



I want this bad boy 
Rep + Credit coming your way ASAP!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone have avatars of badass chicks with weapons? DoWant.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. :3


taking thanks ^^


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. :3



Mine


----------



## Pixie (Jul 5, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. :]


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. :3


Taking Yoko.


----------



## Binary (Jul 5, 2009)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 5, 2009)

Im not gonna use this anymore so *Rep & Credd Izumi*


----------



## Mozu (Jul 5, 2009)

Rep and credit. No nulls. Enjoy.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Rep and credit. No nulls. Enjoy.



Taking. 

KHR set - _Rep & Cred_


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 5, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Rep and credit. No nulls. Enjoy.



Taking.  Really Nice!


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> A set of Tifa Lockheart.  - Rep & Cred



Rep + Credit ; thank you.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

Taken! Rep later, use nao. (won't let me says I repped too much)


----------



## Izumi (Jul 6, 2009)

_Rep & Cred_ ^^


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> _Rep & Cred_ ^^



DEAR GOD.

Mine, will rep and cred. *reserves*


----------



## Migooki (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> _Rep & Cred_



Don't want it after all. It looks shitty on my resolution.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> _Rep & Cred_ ^^



resererving this one, please


----------



## Berry (Jul 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional.



Rep is on the way... 

Cheers


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> _Rep & Cred_ ^^


Is it too late to take this one b/c someone else got it?


----------



## Leraine (Jul 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. :3



Taking her or her. Dunno, Reserving at least.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 6, 2009)

Could you two send me the stocks for these pics please?




Izumi said:


> Reserving.
> 
> Avas of Sasuke and Ulquiorra. - _Rep & Credd <33_


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Im not gonna use this anymore so *Rep & Credd Izumi*



I'll take this then I will rep her when I can again


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 6, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Is it too late to take this one b/c someone else got it?


No you take it, I accidentally quoted both of them
I meant to take the Naruto one


----------



## Cloud (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Reserving.
> 
> Avas of Sasuke and Ulquiorra. - _Rep & Credd <33_
> 
> a2.png[/IMG]



Taking. 

Would also appreciate the stock.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 6, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> No you take it, I accidentally quoted both of them
> I meant to take the Naruto one


YAY!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a Sauce set. 

*Want rep.

Credit optional.*


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 6, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here's a Sauce set.
> 
> *Want rep.
> 
> Credit optional.*


reserved and repped


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 6, 2009)

*Want rep.

Credit optional.*

Naruto/Sasuke set. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











And Team 7 set...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mozu (Jul 6, 2009)

rep and credit. for senior members.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 7, 2009)

Teagan said:


> rep and credit. for senior members.


I'll take this


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2009)

​


​
Rep and credit (credit is optional but commendable)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Some MJ Pre-Pepsi would be noice, something other than Naruto


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone have any Shinji Hirako avy's they don't want?




Teagan said:


> rep and credit. for senior members.



may I take these plz... will rep and cred.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​ Rep and credit (credit is optional but commendable)


Reserved. 

Thanks Raiden.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2009)

^No problem.





​
Rep and Credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​
> Rep and credit (credit is optional but commendable)



Taking, thanks~


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2009)

​
Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 7, 2009)

Teagan said:


> rep and credit. for senior members.


taking the nel one


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 7, 2009)

Wonderweiss
*Spoiler*: __ 









Rukia sig 
*Spoiler*: __ 











*Rep and Credit*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 7, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Rep and credit.*





Raiden said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking those. You guys don't mind waiting a bit for the rep do you? Gotta spread


----------



## Pixie (Jul 7, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is optional. :]


----------



## Izumi (Jul 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. :]



Reserving. pek


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is optional. :]



Sapphire and Swellow avy is mineminemine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ^No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Taking these.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ^No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



I'll take this. Will rep and credit. :]


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​




Oooo taken .


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 7, 2009)

i need a life lol


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ^No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Michael Jackson Much?

lol


----------



## Krix (Jul 7, 2009)

neg only, cred optional


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 7, 2009)

Hime said:


> neg only, cred optional



House


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 7, 2009)

Malik - Yugioh

*Spoiler*: __ 








Exorcists - D-Gray Man

*Spoiler*: __ 








Cornelia and Euphie - Code Geass

*Spoiler*: __ 








C.C. - Code Geass

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Rep and Credit*


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _saucekay_ 













*Spoiler*: _sasukarin set_ 











+rep & cred plz.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 8, 2009)

Kenneth, do want 
if you can resize it though


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 8, 2009)

rep & credit 
​


----------



## April (Jul 8, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Experimenting, just rep



Stock pic plz.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 8, 2009)

ooo, do i see a marik set?  ...


giving this away? I'll take.


----------



## GlazedIce (Jul 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reeeeseerved.
Repping. 
Credited? ><


----------



## Morphine (Jul 8, 2009)

Sharada said:


> .............Rep only.



Will you share where they are from? Reserving. Oh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 8, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is very appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is very appreciated, but not necessary. <3



OMG, so mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Taking this :3


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 8, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Kenneth, do want
> if you can resize it though


What size do you want ma'am 


latina-chan said:


> Stock pic plz.


 


Death-kun said:


> OMG, so mine.


I'm stealing that one after you're done


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2009)

Pokemon avys. Rep is a must, credit is optional. 





Kenneth said:


> I'm stealing that one after you're done



I'll be sure to tell you when I am done.


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is very appreciated, but not necessary. <3



reserving


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2009)

Starr said:


>



Taken <3    .


----------



## Shiron (Jul 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Pokemon avys. Rep is a must, credit is optional.


Taking this.


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 8, 2009)

Anything about Death Note, Gundam, or Dogs? Those shows have the most kickass characters in my opinion.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 8, 2009)

Kenneth: small size  Idk, around 400x400 maybe?


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 9, 2009)

Been experimenting moar. Thanks for the hint Stef 
Just rep, credit optional. Will resize if you want, will make an avy if you want.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 9, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Been experimenting moar. Thanks for the hint Stef
> Just rep, credit optional. Will resize if you want, will make an avy if you want.


I will be taking this Kenneth.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 9, 2009)

:ho                                                                               .


----------



## Anjo (Jul 9, 2009)

Stealing >D





 My sea salt


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 9, 2009)

Rep kthx
If anyone wants the source just PM or something


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 9, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rep please. Credit is optional


----------



## Cloud (Jul 9, 2009)

Resize your sig. They're too big.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Just rep.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 9, 2009)

Mine mine mine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Rep and credit :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit :3



Jotaro is so mine.


----------



## valerian (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit :3



I'll take Vader for the hell of it.

Curse you Grimmjow!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 9, 2009)

Skylit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shall Take


----------



## valerian (Jul 9, 2009)

Taking the Polnareff and Soul one.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2009)

reserving.


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2009)

Skylit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take these


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 9, 2009)

Was practicing with avatars. Take these if you want.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 9, 2009)

Can be considered YamaxHiba from Katekyo Hitman Reborn


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 9, 2009)

◦MuffiN◦ said:


> Was practicing with avatars. Take these if you want.





Thanks. +repped


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Rep kthx


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2009)

dammit Nihilus

you almost wanna make me give up my immortal regis avatar

BUT I WON'T


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

You can always reserve it 

I still need to finish Immortal Regis


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

◦MuffiN◦ said:


> Was practicing with avatars. Take these if you want.



ill take this


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 10, 2009)

Taking <3 Make some more Sasuke ones nao 

Oh and Kenneth, i don't want the Sasuke sig anymore - it's fine (;


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 10, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Thanks. +repped





◦MuffiN◦ said:


> Was practicing with avatars. Take these if you want.


If Lucien ain't using this in 48 hours or if he stops using it it is mine. Already repped for great justice.

No Lucien, don't bother  I'll use it the day you stop using it or the day I feel like it.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

*Just rep.*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 10, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Just rep.*



Reserving. I need some spread before I rep tough.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 10, 2009)

ulquiorra set pl0x.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 10, 2009)

Fuck yes, STOLED .


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Naruko x Sasuko set. Rep + Cred.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Naruko x Sasuko set. Rep + Cred.


reserving, gonna use after I'm done with my current. repped.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 10, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is very appreciated, but not necessary.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is very appreciated, but not necessary.


Appreciated! Taking thiss.


----------



## Attor (Jul 10, 2009)

Taken. +Rep.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ^No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and Credit (credit is optional)



Taking this.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 10, 2009)

REP & CRED


----------



## Totitos (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll take that

let me spread first


----------



## Cloud (Jul 10, 2009)

Sure thing Tot.


----------



## Juice (Jul 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is very appreciated, but not necessary.



Taking,


----------



## Cloud (Jul 10, 2009)

rep


----------



## Pixie (Jul 10, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33


----------



## Sine (Jul 10, 2009)

just rep



Mine


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill take this.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



Taking.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



Oh snap

Reserving.


----------



## Red (Jul 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep kthx


Taking this.


----------



## Slacker (Jul 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



I'll take this one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

^ People usually spell my user name wrong 



Rep, credit if you want.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 11, 2009)

Cloud said:


> REP & CRED



Me Me Me !


----------



## Cloud (Jul 11, 2009)

Go for it.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 11, 2009)

*Just rep.*


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2009)

rep, cred is optional <3


----------



## Binary (Jul 11, 2009)

Taking thank you.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep, cred is optional <3



thanks a lot <33


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ^ People usually spell my user name wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Rep, credit if you want.



Taking this.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 11, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep, cred is optional <3



Taking this.


----------



## Vix (Jul 11, 2009)

stealingtaking.  rep and crediting


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 11, 2009)

Was in a Chibi mood  

Rep + Credit


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Cloud said:


> REP & CRED


Not to be a douche, but did you make that? Cause it's been circulating the internet for years.


----------



## Berry (Jul 11, 2009)

Dish out the Rep 







*Spoiler*: __ 



Rep + Credit please! 





Edit: Here's another one
​


----------



## Zach (Jul 11, 2009)

Taking will rep and cred


----------



## Soldier (Jul 11, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Was in a Chibi mood
> 
> Rep + Credit



Taking.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Not to be a douche, but did you make that? Cause it's been circulating the internet for years.



Heres the original comic strip you fuck tard. I simply transed everything and made it into a gif. As you can see, I messed up on the sizing of the second to the last franme since this was my first gif. 

the LA Times


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Heres the original comic strip you fuck tard. I simply transed everything and made it into a gif. As you can see, I messed up on the sizing of the second to the last franme since this was my first gif.


It was a simple question retard...


----------



## Pixie (Jul 11, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Uffie (Jul 11, 2009)

Rep and cred, the usual.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 11, 2009)

Was practicing again.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 11, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep and cred, the usual.




Taking this.


----------



## April (Jul 11, 2009)

Taking ~ will rep/cred <3


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep and cred, the usual.



Taking this, I'll have to rep you later though, since I've used it all up for today.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 11, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep, cred is optional <3





Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



These please <3 will rep and cred once i spread


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 11, 2009)

Berry said:


> Dish out the Rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be taking the first one.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 11, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep and cred, the usual.



Taking.           :]


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 11, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Can be considered YamaxHiba from Katekyo Hitman Reborn
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That is just too cute. Taking.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


I must have this. Repped


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 12, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Rep and Credit*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 12, 2009)

A couple K-on sets i made


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> A couple K-on sets i made



do want  will rep and cred later


----------



## GlazedIce (Jul 12, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> A couple K-on sets i made


 Taken.

Repping + Crediting.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Haruhi Suzumiya
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



do want


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is my poor attempt at submitting.


----------



## TheDivineChild (Jul 12, 2009)

Does someone possess Vampire Knight avatars he doesn't need?


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

some random avatars. *rep and cred.*


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> some random avatars. *rep and cred.*


GOD YES MINE. 


Can you wait for like 24 hours


----------



## Yumi (Jul 12, 2009)

*Can you please give me the stock for this?*


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 12, 2009)

You're not alone sister 
I want it too


----------



## Yumi (Jul 12, 2009)

*Kenny you got here before me and stole that ava
And we shall get the stock

*


----------



## April (Jul 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> some random avatars. *rep and cred.*



Taking Sauce. Will rep/cred.


----------



## Berry (Jul 12, 2009)

Just Rep...


*Spoiler*: __ 







Sig:


----------



## Uffie (Jul 12, 2009)

rep and all the usual jazz please


----------



## Uffie (Jul 12, 2009)

rep and all that jazz please


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 12, 2009)

taking this. thanks. will rep later


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 12, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep and all that jazz please



Before that Camden or Javi take it.

CROCO BOY IS MINE


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2009)

you guys can crop rite?


----------



## Sine (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine     .


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 12, 2009)

Rep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Jul 12, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.



Taking this.


----------



## Mish (Jul 12, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Mine


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 12, 2009)

Taking this and this:



◦MuffiN◦ said:


> Was practicing again.


----------



## Ironhide (Jul 12, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.



Taking this one


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 12, 2009)

taking this. thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional. No bullshit nulls


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

That is creepy.


----------



## Attor (Jul 13, 2009)

Mine. <3

Great work once again!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2009)

Lily Alien.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 13, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 13, 2009)

Rep cred, all that good stuff.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Rep cred, all that good stuff.



taking.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Rep and Credit*


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving. 
Damn Hisagi, I wanted to make avvies out of the stocks you just made avvies out of. Damn.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesn't stop you from making sets out of them


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Still. 
I'm lazy and making avatars are easier.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2009)

I want this. You gotta wait a bit for rep though <333


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 13, 2009)

taking. thanks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep, credit is optional. No bullshit nulls



So fucking mine.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 13, 2009)

You should try making 150x150 avatars.

Most users use that size.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 13, 2009)

And I'm still stuck at 125.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 13, 2009)

Rep if taking please


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



I'm takin the avie below the Kisuke one.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



Taken


----------



## Nami (Jul 13, 2009)

Mine <3 I'll use later when I feel like it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



mineeeee eeee


----------



## Nicola (Jul 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please



Taking this one.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 13, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 13, 2009)

mine.  rep in 24 hrs


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2009)

AEROSMITH!


----------



## Brian (Jul 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep and all that jazz please



taking, i'll give reps and credit <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2009)

^ I would take, but too fixated on Ikki


----------



## Shorty (Jul 14, 2009)

Reserving this


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Thanks <33


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 14, 2009)

Made some sigs when I was bored:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep/Cred


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 14, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



*Spoiler*: _the Rest of them_ 





Taking ava


----------



## Izumi (Jul 14, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



OMG. reserving. 
can you give me the stock?


----------



## Pixie (Jul 14, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Reserving. pek


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Jul 14, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Yumi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Taking Do you have the stock?<3333333*


----------



## Uffie (Jul 14, 2009)

rep please, credit is nice but not needed


----------



## Uffie (Jul 14, 2009)

rep please, credit is nice but not needed


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep please, credit is nice but not needed





Uffie said:


> rep please, credit is nice but not needed



Mine mine so mine.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep please, credit is nice but not needed


Reserving one piece sig


----------



## Nicola (Jul 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep please, credit is nice but not needed



Taking this. 
Will rep later, have to wait to rep more again~


----------



## Juice (Jul 14, 2009)

MINE


----------



## Rika (Jul 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten; said:
			
		

>



Taking these two 

Will rep twice when cockblock is over and will rep when in use


----------



## Starrk (Jul 14, 2009)

*fangasm*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep please, credit is nice but not needed



Taking, will rep.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello, gorgeous. 

Will rep you again when I can, of course Uffie-chan~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Mish (Jul 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Mine will rep and credit since I took 2.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 14, 2009)

Shit -_____- If you don't use em in 48hrs, their mine


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll rep you in a lil bit.And I'll rep you twice if you give me the stock for this pic.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



do want 

repping now


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep please, credit is nice but not needed


I'm taking this one.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 14, 2009)

I have some I can giveaway now, hooray.




Rep please if using.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 14, 2009)

RisingVengeance said:


> I have some I can giveaway now, hooray.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep please if using.



Taking this


----------



## Cochise (Jul 14, 2009)

"Obito=Danzou=/=Madara"

A little bit uncommon to post something like this here, but I figure a few set makers who like One Piece will appreciate it. This is more or less a set competition that could net you a month's prize. If anyone is interested, follow the rules, submit a set that you made. Voila.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2009)

Episode G set 





Rep, credit if you want


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 14, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



Reserving Nemu


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 14, 2009)

Megan Fox avatars.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2009)

Tell me where you found the stock for those and I'll rep yous


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Episode G set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I want it


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm only giving away one for now. 

*Rep, no credit.*


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 14, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I'm only giving away one for now.
> 
> *Rep, no credit.*



Reserving.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 14, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



takes before everyone else !


----------



## Damaris (Jul 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



Snagged, thanks a lot.


----------



## E (Jul 14, 2009)

nuuuuuu i missed this one   


(random so it doesnt look like i'm spamming )


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2009)

Rep, credit if you want


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep, credit if you want



Mine                  !

I'll rep again tomorrow.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 15, 2009)

Just rep


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Just rep


Taking the Naruko one.

It turnz meh on. 

EDIT: Got 24hr'd, will rep as soon as it's passed. pek


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Just rep



Taking, also reseving and shizz no one take it.


----------



## saasha (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like to claim this one. Thanx. 

Btw, how does one credit someone ?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 15, 2009)

someone already obtained it ^ you can't have it unless she doesn't use it within 48hrs


----------



## Zach (Jul 15, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 15, 2009)

More giveaways.

*Just rep.*

_Avatars_





*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Just rep



Mine pek


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kyuubi Set 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kyuubi Set 2_ 












*Spoiler*: _GodHand Set_ 



*Guy's:* , *Girls:* , *Either:*


----------



## Skylit (Jul 15, 2009)

rep.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 15, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taking this.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 15, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Stoleed <33


----------



## Nicola (Jul 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



Taking this.  Will rep when I can~


----------



## Attor (Jul 15, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> More giveaways.
> 
> *Just rep.*
> 
> _Avatars_



Mine. Will use in 5 days, if that's allowed, when i'm home again.

Will rep now


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

Taking. 

Wish I had a Sephiroth signature to go with it though.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



do want  has rep too much, sorry 
will rep tomorrow


----------



## firefist (Jul 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Majin Vegeta set_ 









Credit for the set is a must, rep is optional.
Hollow Ichigo doesnt need cred or rep, except you want.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <33



Do want!

If anyone wants the avy I snagged a few pages back, you can have it.

I can't rep right now Dizzy, but as soon as I can you'll get some.


----------



## saasha (Jul 15, 2009)

sweets said:


> someone already obtained it ^ you can't have it unless she doesn't use it within 48hrs



Ohh, I'm sooo sry. I didn't notice anyone else claiming it. Do I change my Ava? How do I know when they claimed it & if 48 hrs are up or not?  I'd really appreciate someone/anyone's help on how to deal with this. Thanx.


----------



## Juice (Jul 15, 2009)

*@ Shaasha*
All you do is check their post for when they posted. Time, date, etc. when its 48 hours after the time they posted check the post again. If they are using the avatar then you can't get it. If they have a different avatar on then you can go ahead and claim it as yours.


----------



## saasha (Jul 16, 2009)

Ohhh, Okay. Thanks for the tip. That's a lot of work. I think I'll just ask the owner if he/she is planning to use it. 

By the way, Sweets, did you rep me by mistake or something? lol.


----------



## April (Jul 16, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_


Reserving. Repped already


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 16, 2009)

Experimentation. Rep & Cred plz.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 16, 2009)

saasha said:


> Ohhh, Okay. Thanks for the tip. That's a lot of work. I think I'll just ask the owner if he/she is planning to use it.
> 
> By the way, Sweets, did you rep me by mistake or something? lol.



lol. nah, it was just a rep spread (;


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2009)

​


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​



Reserving this. Thanks <333


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 16, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​



do want; reserving; will give rep after cockblock


----------



## Charizard (Jul 16, 2009)

reserving for later use.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 16, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​


I'll be reserving this


----------



## Izumi (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone's got any Ron Weasley / Rupert Grint avatars they're not using?


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jul 16, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​



 Lugia.

shall rep and credz. :3


----------



## Nami (Jul 16, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Experimentation. Rep & Cred plz.



Reserving this one.


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 16, 2009)

*rep & credit if use*



Izumi said:


> Anyone's got any Ron Weasley / Rupert Grint avatars they're not using?



Here you go :>



*Spoiler*: _125x125_


----------



## Izumi (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 16, 2009)

I was experimenting and made a set of Captain Jack Harkness from Torchwood/Doctor Who. Both ava and sig are senior size, will resize on request.

*Rep and cred.*


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 16, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​



Reserving this.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Anjo (Jul 16, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>


  DIGIMON! 


reserving Repping now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



1st Digimonz belonz to me


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

A couple of gif sets i made the other day.. you have to be a senior member to use the avies.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 16, 2009)

Amber said:


> DIGIMON!
> 
> 
> reserving Repping now


Want me to shrink the avatar down for you?


God of Shinobi said:


> 1st Digimonz belonz to me


either rep or credit.


----------



## Mish (Jul 16, 2009)

Ava's






Repz please thank you.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2009)

​


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I was experimenting and made a set of Captain Jack Harkness from Torchwood/Doctor Who. Both ava and sig are senior size, will resize on request.
> 
> *Rep and cred.*



Reserving.


----------



## Attor (Jul 16, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Ava's
> 
> 
> 
> Repz please thank you.



This is too good to miss.


----------



## Sima (Jul 16, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 16, 2009)

Rep 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anjo (Jul 16, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Want me to shrink the avatar down for you?
> 
> either rep or credit.



Um, sure .


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 16, 2009)

Amber said:


> Um, sure .


----------



## Sunako (Jul 16, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Ava's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 16, 2009)

.... i don't think you can take that many kiddo. >>;;


----------



## Sunako (Jul 16, 2009)

I was still editing. Sorry.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 16, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep



I'll                     take


----------



## Sima (Jul 16, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep



Taking


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 16, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​



ill take this


----------



## Pixie (Jul 16, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]]


----------



## Tuan (Jul 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]]




mine :3 
rep on the way


----------



## Damaris (Jul 16, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Ava's
> ]
> Repz please thank you.



Taken and repped.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 17, 2009)

I am in a bleach mood 
repped


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Ava's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving.  Thanks <333


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2009)

Amber said:


> DIGIMON!
> 
> 
> reserving Repping now



Daaaarn yooou!

I wanted that one.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 17, 2009)

Soul x Maka

*Spoiler*: __ 







Death the Kid

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rupert Grint

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Rep and Credit*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rupert Grint_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking before anyone else.


----------



## Sine (Jul 17, 2009)

rep


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 17, 2009)

If you're not a senior member I will resize the avatars upon asking in either a VM or PM.
*Edit:* if you want Sakura to be in the avatar, just ask and I'll do it mayne. 

*Just rep.*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



you have to wait a bit for rep I got 24'rd



Kenneth said:


> If you're not a senior member I will resize the avatars upon asking in either a VM or PM.
> 
> *Just rep.*



Thanks, Ken <3


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2009)

not using these anymore


*Spoiler*: __ 








rep plz, cred is nice but optional


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 17, 2009)

Starr said:


> not using these anymore
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



do want. is repping.


----------



## Nami (Jul 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Soul x Maka
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Reserving.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 17, 2009)

rep and credit please


*Spoiler*: _avatars_ 














*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## GlazedIce (Jul 17, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep and credit please
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



Do want. 

Repping + Crediting.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep and credit please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reserving. Nicely done. <3


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Daaaarn yooou!
> 
> I wanted that one.



If it helps, it's yours if Amber doesn't use by tomorrow.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 17, 2009)

rep if taking please


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please



Mine             .


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please


mine


----------



## Anjo (Jul 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Mine .


 


 I loled at this <33


----------



## Mish (Jul 17, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> If you're not a senior member I will resize the avatars upon asking in either a VM or PM.
> *Edit:* if you want Sakura to be in the avatar, just ask and I'll do it mayne.
> 
> *Just rep.*



Mine. 
I will rep you now and will use when I am a senior member.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Harry Potter-Slytherin icons_ 













*REP+ only*


----------



## Sima (Jul 17, 2009)

Amber said:


> *Spoiler*: _Harry Potter-Slytherin icons_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 taking.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2009)

Dotified

Rep pl0x. Crediting is optional


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2009)

Taking Kouji


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Dotified
> 
> Rep pl0x. Crediting is optional



Taking both the Dio ava's.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2009)

Starr said:


> not using these anymore
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mine.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 17, 2009)

urgh, rep as usual.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't rep me, rep Aphrodite.


*Spoiler*: _Hinata set_ 










If we are allowed to take sets, then I want to take this please.

And I will rep when possible since I have repped you once before.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 17, 2009)

Curses! 

 *hides in corner*


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoever takes it, love Anjali with: Ada sent me :>


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rep or Cred


----------



## Juice (Jul 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Dotified
> 
> Rep pl0x. Crediting is optional



Taking this.


----------



## April (Jul 17, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Whoever takes it, love Anjali with: Ada sent me :>



Taking  will do.


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine, please? ;_;


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Death the Kid
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm taking this. Will rep and cred.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 17, 2009)

Rep  please (no nulls) , credit if you feel like it


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 17, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Rep  please (no nulls) , credit if you feel like it



taking         .


----------



## Pixie (Jul 17, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 17, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Rep  please (no nulls) , credit if you feel like it



want this <3


----------



## Brian (Jul 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> urgh, rep as usual.



ill reserve these two for future useage 

ill rep and credit you <3


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 17, 2009)

I want this avatar sooo bad if you don't use in 48 hours it is mine!


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



I will take this.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 17, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 17, 2009)

I was just practising, so if anyone wants to use them... cred and rep is optional.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. ::]



both of these <3
will rep after cockblock


----------



## Brian (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> I want this avatar sooo bad if you don't use in 48 hours it is mine!



alright you can have Kon, but im keeping Nel


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Tuan (Jul 18, 2009)

Uffie said:


> urgh, rep as usual.




mine , plz and ty


----------



## Sine (Jul 18, 2009)

mine


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 18, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I'm taking this one.



taking since undaunted hasnt used it in 48 hours


----------



## Morphine (Jul 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



reserving this, and no one take it after 48 hours. I *will *use it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 18, 2009)

(Text to be added on request)


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's a few more this time its panties and i tried diffrent colours for dotted line .

rep only .


----------



## Morphine (Jul 18, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Here's a few more this time its panties and i tried diffrent colours for dotted line .
> 
> rep only .



Thanks! Gonna use now, credit but you gotta wait a bit for rep. I got cockblock now.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 18, 2009)

ava dump


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 18, 2009)

^ I would take some but I don't want to change from this one.

Awesome work though.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



I'll take this



Ally said:


> ava dump



This too


----------



## Morphine (Jul 18, 2009)

Ally said:


> ava dump


Thanks.            <333 also, will use it no one snatch!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 18, 2009)

~Brian~ said:


> alright you can have Kon, but im keeping Nel


Thank I will rep you later and i will rep the guy who made it now


----------



## GlazedIce (Jul 18, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



I'm so glad no one took this. ^^
I took a while to decided between those two. ><

Repping + Crediting, as always.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 18, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Rep please (no nulls) , credit if you feel like it


 Reserved    .        <333333


----------



## Sima (Jul 18, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Here's a few more this time its panties and i tried diffrent colours for dotted line .
> 
> rep only .



Taking


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 18, 2009)

Ally said:


> ava dump



I'll have this one.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 18, 2009)

^I resized it a bit, it shouldn?t be blurred anymore when you use it.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks  You want cred?


----------



## Mish (Jul 18, 2009)

Higurashi Avas

NS


And stuff thats still left from the other page


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 18, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Thanks  You want cred?



Not necessary, but do how you like



(...They?re kinda old.)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 18, 2009)

finally have some free time and decided to make some sets and just finished..


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 18, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.


Wish I could use 150 x 150 avs, but I just like this av so much...taking.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 18, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.


----------



## Mish (Jul 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.




Mine <3

Will rep now.


----------



## Sima (Jul 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.



So taking<3


----------



## Skylit (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _just rep._


----------



## Zach (Jul 18, 2009)

Skylit said:


> [/SPOILER]



Taking


----------



## Damaris (Jul 19, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> finally have some free time and decided to make some sets and just finished..



Gorgeous pek

Taken and repped


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2009)

Rep and credit (credit is optional but commendable)


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 19, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

Omg

Taking<33


----------



## Pixie (Jul 19, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking.


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



Taking, thanks<3.


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2009)

​


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine. 

Thanksss.

Need to spread rep, though.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking Guitar dude


----------



## Pixie (Jul 19, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2009)

Ina said:


> ​



fuck, tales of vesperia

won't take but still

FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 
























Was bored and cant use em all  so take if u want any


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 












and the rest



Plz rep and credit


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2009)

Fucking goddamn, I wanna reserve all of those 





Mine.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Ina said:


> ​



Can I take these if I may?


----------



## Anjo (Jul 19, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Can I take these if I may?


 You're gonna need ALOT of rep power and you can only rep+ the person once every 24 hours. :ho


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 19, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Amber said:


> You're gonna need ALOT of rep power and you can only rep+ the person once every 24 hours. :ho



Don't worry I'll rep this person fairly, I'm a man of my word.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 19, 2009)

You can only take 2 at a time, anyways, Jze0.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 19, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



 reserving the lips piccy


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Teagan said:


> You can only take 2 at a time, anyways, Jze0.



Oh...  your right, didn't look at the rules.  In that case i'll take the first two that I claimed and then if no one has taken the other two, they become mine.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.



Takin.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 19, 2009)

*Taking.*


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 19, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Mine!


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Can I take these if I may?


Sure. =)



Amber said:


> You're gonna need ALOT of rep power and you can only rep+ the person once every 24 hours. :ho


It's okay lol


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone here got some SM Naruto sets?


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 19, 2009)

Ally said:


> Not necessary, but do how you like
> 
> 
> 
> (...They´re kinda old.)



Reserving


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2009)

Rep and credit (Credit is optional).


----------



## Brigade (Jul 19, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Here's a few more this time its panties and i tried diffrent colours for dotted line .
> 
> rep only .



taking                     .


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 19, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Was bored and cant use em all  so take if u want any



Wow, I love these. Taking this one. <33


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 19, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (Credit is optional).



Reserving. Rep'ing now.


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2009)

Where's that stock from?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Link


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought it was from a comic.  Well I'll take it then.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2009)

​Don't know why the original artist didn't bother to put a line at the top of Sasuke's image 

Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2009)

fuck raiden

the sasuke one is complete shit

sakura though is actually ok


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Anyone here got some SM Naruto sets?


I'll post all of them tomorrow if you don't mind.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 20, 2009)

I attempted to make some avatars. 



Rep if taking. Credit is optional. ^^


----------



## valerian (Jul 20, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I'll post all of them tomorrow if you don't mind.



That;'s fine with me.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2009)

Gecka said:


> fuck raiden
> 
> the sasuke one is complete shit
> 
> sakura though is actually ok



Lol. Thx.



Colpetto said:


> I attempted to make some avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. ^^



Amazing.

Taking the Hatsune Miku one.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 20, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



This is from forever ago, but I want it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 20, 2009)

Giving away Sotw entries as always 
credit and rep :]
​


----------



## Pixie (Jul 20, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> I attempted to make some avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. ^^



I _really_ love this one, reserving.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 20, 2009)

Rep & Cred, have fun.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 













rep/credit


----------



## Pixie (Jul 20, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2009)

Taaaaken .


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking. 
won't be able to give cred cuz of sig ban.Otherwise you know I would.

expect rep in a few hours.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 20, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep/credit



Can I reserve this for later?

Rep now, credit when I use?


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 20, 2009)

take it

of course


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 20, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Giving away Sotw entries as always
> credit and rep :]
> ​


mine + rep


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 20, 2009)

Fuu avy is mine.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks <333


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Avy's_ 















Giving away stuff I made but never used or didnt use very long.

Plz rep and credit when u use any.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SAO avy's_ 


























Rep and credit <3


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 20, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: _SAO avy's_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what manga is this from ???


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 20, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> what manga is this from ???



Shin Angyo Onshi, I believe.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi, I believe.


Thx alot


----------



## Yumi (Jul 20, 2009)

*Taking<3*


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2009)

​
Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 20, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



Reserving


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah what Sasuke said  sorry didnt see a question was asked


----------



## Ricky (Jul 20, 2009)

Soldier, I think someone (Sasuke) already reserved that...?


----------



## Pixie (Jul 20, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking.
I'd cred but sig-banned.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 20, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Rep and credit <3


Bloody Won Sul is mine mine mine pek


----------



## Soldier (Jul 20, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Soldier, I think someone (Sasuke) already reserved that...?



Dammit.
[/should check spoiler tags next time]
My bad.


----------



## Heero (Jul 20, 2009)

just rep


----------



## Berry (Jul 20, 2009)

Just Rep...


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 20, 2009)

Made some Supernatural avas.

*Just rep.*


----------



## Otori (Jul 20, 2009)

Sexy  
Reservin the Dean one, will rep


----------



## Candy (Jul 20, 2009)

Berry said:


> Just Rep...



ill take the sanji one


----------



## Pixie (Jul 20, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Slacker (Jul 20, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



I want this woman.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 20, 2009)

i will take this


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2009)

Some avatars that I made for the current ongoing DC arc, Blackest Night.

Rep and credit for what you take.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 21, 2009)

Claymore sets

Yuna

*Spoiler*: __ 








Clare

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Rep and Credit*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking 30 seconds to mars set, thanks <33 gonna use after my curent


----------



## Mish (Jul 21, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Do want. 

I'll rep now.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 21, 2009)

*Some sets I made , rep and cred please*  



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmm threesome


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Rep and Credit*


----------



## Krix (Jul 21, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Must have~ <3


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 21, 2009)

> -= Ziggy Stardust =- said:
> 
> 
> > *Some sets I made , rep and cred please*
> ...


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2009)

​
​
Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



must have please!

EDIT: damn, will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 22, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)​



Taking this. ​


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2009)

Taking this one <33


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 22, 2009)

Berry said:


> Just Rep...



i'll take zoro


----------



## Mish (Jul 22, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)​




Taking thnx. ​


----------



## Anjo (Jul 22, 2009)

Taking  Repping now.

*EDIT: Well fuck. I'll rep when I spread more *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 22, 2009)

This goes giveaways too. Rep & Cred

​


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2009)

taking,will rep when can.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 22, 2009)

Revy said:


> taking,will rep when can.


 FUCK. Beaten                   .


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2009)

Marshall is mine


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Im in a set making mood  more'll follow


----------



## Morphine (Jul 22, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can I trade this for the 30 seconds to mars set i took earlier today? have repped


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

Reps to Shiner if you tell me where you found the stock for Josuke :3


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry bout the black edges  It wont get off 





Sure, you can switch em


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _for whoever wants them_ 














*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 22, 2009)

Tsuna set I made. Rep and cred.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 22, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 22, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Tsuna set I made. Rep and cred.


I will take your reborn set


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]




Taking this one <3


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Kirsty (Jul 22, 2009)

Some old ones I found, used em for a while 


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Cred + rep plz


----------



## dupe mcdoop (Jul 22, 2009)

hope you liek nulls


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Do want


----------



## Pixie (Jul 22, 2009)

dupe mcdoop said:


> hope you liek nulls



No, I do not accept nulls.  So if anyone else wants the avatar, go ahead and take it.

Anyways;



Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.

And here's the first set I've ever made.  Both rep and credit is required.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 22, 2009)

Yoink!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.



Loff, and thanks


----------



## sworder (Jul 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



mine thanks


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol double posting.
'Nother one I made. Rep and cred, please!


----------



## Nicola (Jul 22, 2009)

Ugh... I don't know about this batch, but I decided to give these away anyways... 



Rep if taking. Credit is optional~


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2009)

taking.


----------



## Berry (Jul 22, 2009)

Zoro set's

Rep + Credit  ...More to Come


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll take this Dizzy,will nul- I mean rep you when I can.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

I almost want to take that Zoro set 

Also;



Credit, rep if you want :3


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I almost want to take that Zoro set
> 
> Also;
> 
> ...



taking.

btw,Darth,do we have to cred?I'm sigbanned.
If so,I'm still reserving this until my ban.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

For you, I'll let it slide. You can wear it now, just credit when you're unsealed :3


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, no prob


----------



## Tuan (Jul 22, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Ugh... I don't know about this batch, but I decided to give these away anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional~



muwhahah mine mine!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

Reposting some, others are new. Credit is optional, rep is a must.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I almost want to take that Zoro set
> 
> Also;
> 
> ...



thanks. where is she from? what movie? looks familiar. vm me the answer plase


----------



## Pixie (Jul 23, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2009)

Isnt that funny.
Uhhhh....rep if you want to


----------



## Soldier (Jul 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Reposting some, others are new. Credit is optional, rep is a must.


Taking. /rep/ /credit/


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



thanks <3333


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



taking, thanks.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 23, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _GodHand Set_



Taken for Okami & Godhand goodness


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 23, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 23, 2009)

I will get this


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2009)

At last,more mouth watering work from Disturbia.
Taking ava,will rep when can.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

24h'd, will rep in a bit.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2009)

sexy eyes  *taking*


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 23, 2009)

Yoink!


----------



## Candy (Jul 23, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



Ill reserve /or take jack sparrow + reps


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Tsuna set I made. Rep and cred.



Since the other guy doesn't seem to be using this anymore, I'll take it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be taking this *rep*


----------



## Nicola (Jul 24, 2009)

Japanese gurlz. 




Rep if taking. Credit is optional.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 24, 2009)

Here are a few avas.

*Just rep.*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here are a few avas.
> 
> *Just rep.*



taeking. <333  thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Japanese gurlz.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Reserving. Can you give me the stocks?
And tell me who they are? 
Will rep twice.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 24, 2009)

*AikoHime12♥*



Credit is Optional... Rep is a *MUST*


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 24, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Japanese gurlz.
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Taking <3

Will use when get senior accepted


----------



## Alex. (Jul 24, 2009)

Rep please, credit optional.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Reserving. Can you give me the stocks?
> And tell me who they are?
> Will rep twice.



Yar~

I'll PM them to you.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 24, 2009)

Taking but I might modify it to my liking if that's alright.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 24, 2009)

Taking               .


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 24, 2009)

Taking                     .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2009)

Rep and credit for what you take.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 24, 2009)

Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 24, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]





AikoHime12 said:


> Credit is Optional... Rep is a *MUST*




do want  dizzy kitten; will rep after cockblock :]
shiner and aiko, i repped you already


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Mine mine mine.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 25, 2009)

Avatar:
2 Hinata,2 Sakura, 3 NaruSasu, 1 SakuHina
Sig. Set:
1 Sakura, 1 NaruSasu









Credit is optional, Rep is a must


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 25, 2009)

AikoHime12 said:


> Credit is optional, Rep is a must



Taking these two

Edit: If someone wants the ava for the SasuNaru set they can use it lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep plz. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Mine.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 25, 2009)

Rep is nice, credit is flattering


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2009)

Rep and credit (credit is optional)​


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll have that


----------



## Morphine (Jul 25, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)​



awesome may it have a sig too?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 25, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)​



taking.


----------



## valerian (Jul 25, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit for what you take.





Hisagi said:


> Rep is nice, credit is flattering


Taking the Ace and Kensei avas.


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Jul 25, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Anjo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Rep and cred goes to both me and -= Ziggy Stardust =-*


----------



## Izumi (Jul 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Reserving these two. Requesting for the stocks as well.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Reserving <333 need some spread but I'll rep


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Jul 25, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Damaris (Jul 25, 2009)

Reserved 

will rep now and cred when used


----------



## Cjones (Jul 25, 2009)

> Reserving this one


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 25, 2009)

Avas


Sigs

*Spoiler*: __ 








Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



taking this, rep on the way


----------



## Morphine (Jul 25, 2009)

Ally said:


> Avas
> 
> 
> Sigs
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





thanks rep + cred


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2009)

Ally said:


> Avas



Taking this. +rep for you <333


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 25, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine. Thankss 

Need to spread


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Taking, have repped, will credit.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 25, 2009)

mineee


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2009)

mine plzzzz


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]





Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Do want, Izumi - if you don't use it in 48 hrs, it's mine


----------



## Krix (Jul 25, 2009)

oh so mine


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 25, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>


Your goku sig is mine


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Jul 26, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Morphine (Jul 26, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Thanks <3333 reserving for future use. in meaning no 48hr rule for snatchers. i'll use


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine plz <3


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

Morphine said:
			
		

> Thanks <3333 reserving for future use. in meaning no 48hr rule for snatchers. i'll use



NOoOOOOooooooOOOOoooOOoooo 

Enjoy them hun


----------



## Mish (Jul 26, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Takingggggg.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Cloud (Jul 26, 2009)

*FF avas*

Senior members ava. Null reps will not be accepted.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## valerian (Jul 26, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Senior members ava. Null reps will not be accepted.


Taking the Firion and Zidane avas.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 26, 2009)

Alright. Be sure to rep.


----------



## valerian (Jul 26, 2009)

It'd be easier to rep you if I wasn't on the iPhone. >.>


----------



## Totitos (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll have this


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2009)

TAKING BROLY AM I!!!!

Cred when used


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 26, 2009)

Rep and creds.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks <333


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2009)

Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 27, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



this plz


----------



## Otori (Jul 27, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Rep and creds.



ooo I like, taking!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



I need this. <33333


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2009)

I can has? thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

So rep :3

You too Morphine :3


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 27, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Taking this one.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 27, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> ]



taking/.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 27, 2009)

Rep is must. Credit is nice.


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking this one.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 27, 2009)

Rep is must. Credit is nice


----------



## Pixie (Jul 27, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Mish (Jul 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Omg mine. 

I'll rep once I spread.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> [/spoiler]



thanks <3333


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2009)

mien   i lubz it pek


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 27, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rep is must. Credit is nice.


I will take


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 27, 2009)

*My Pokemanz, I show you them.*

This I made yesterday for use on another forum.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Reps fo sho, creds optional.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a huge avy lololol


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> This I made yesterday for use on another forum.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'd take it if the avy was smaller.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 27, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



taking these do i rep and credit or :S


----------



## Pixie (Jul 27, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Viridian (Jul 27, 2009)

Could I take this please? I have repped and credited you


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


Mine.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 27, 2009)

Viridian said:


> Could I take this please? I have repped and credited you



Yeah, you can. I don't usually accept null reps, but as long as you credit me instead it's fine.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking.


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> This I made yesterday for use on another forum.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ah screw it, I'll take it. I'll just ask someone to resize the avy.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking this (and resized )



Tuanie-sama said:


> Dizzy Kitten said:
> 
> 
> > Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]
> ...



With permission from Tuanie.

Rep will be given. Thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



do want


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _avys_ 








rep plz, cred is optional


----------



## Tuan (Jul 27, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _avys_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





taking those two. rep on the wayyyy


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 27, 2009)

mahhh. will rep


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2009)

​​


Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Sima (Jul 27, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



Taking fo sho'


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 27, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _avys_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too cute, too cute. Reserved!


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 27, 2009)

TAKING


----------



## April (Jul 28, 2009)

rep/cred


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 28, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I'd take it if the avy was smaller.


It is now 150x150


Grimmjow said:


> That's a huge avy lololol


I rushed it still, but it is now fixed.


Cyborg Franky said:


> Ah screw it, I'll take it. I'll just ask someone to resize the avy.



I did it for you so don't worry.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _avys_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks <333 will rep


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2009)

Morphine said:


> thanks <333 will rep



Already been taken Morphy.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2009)

aw fuck |(


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 28, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​ Rep and credit (credit is optional)


fucking

hell

this is mine.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 28, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



my tastes are changing. sasusaku  i gotta spread but i'll rep as soon as gonna cred now


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 28, 2009)

Ace set-





Rep is must. Credit is nice


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Jul 28, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]

*Edit:* And here's a couple I made a long while back.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



mine <333333


----------



## Izumi (Jul 28, 2009)

Shit Morphine you're fast.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 28, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)


mine


----------



## Mish (Jul 28, 2009)

Rep pl0x


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 28, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Ace set-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


takining thanks do yu still have the stock ???


----------



## Pixie (Jul 28, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]


----------



## Sima (Jul 28, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Rep pl0x



Taking   ~


----------



## Mozu (Jul 28, 2009)

rep and cred (just for sig)


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



love your avys dizzy

ooooh mine plzkthnx. will rep as soon as I spread


----------



## Nami (Jul 28, 2009)

Teagan said:


> rep and cred (just for sig)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



reserving. :3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 28, 2009)

This thread lacks ghey 






*Spoiler*: _Gaara set_ 








You can rep or cred.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 28, 2009)

*Must rep and Credit if taking.*


----------



## Skylit (Jul 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _just rep_


----------



## Otori (Jul 28, 2009)

You guys have any Reborn stuff?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2009)

Prowler said:


> *Must rep and Credit if taking.*



His Eyes look Gorgeous, Taken


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]
> 
> *Edit:* And here's a couple I made a long while back.



do want 

giving the rep i was supposed to give you yesterday ; with this one (;


----------



## Pixie (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's a set I made out of boredom. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and cred please. <333


----------



## Sima (Jul 28, 2009)

Skylit said:


> *Spoiler*: _just rep_



I be taking.


----------



## April (Jul 28, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Rep and credit


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

Skylit said:


> *Spoiler*: _just rep_



thanks! since they're the same ava with different borders i don't have to rep 3 times, right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Giving away everything in my albums

Before I delete everything for new shite 

Rep rep


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

One Piece 552 Spoiler Thread

this is the triple h ava


----------



## Sima (Jul 29, 2009)

Morphine said:


> thanks! since they're the same ava with different borders i don't have to rep 3 times, right?



I kinda took one of those Morphi...I plan on using it when I am done with my current set...:sweat


----------



## Shiron (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Giving away everything in my albums
> 
> Before I delete everything for new shite
> 
> Rep rep



Taking that Buggy ava.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

do want


----------



## Rika (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing special :sweat

Boredom gets to you xD




​
Just rep please >:3

No nulls


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I kinda took one of those Morphi...I plan on using it when I am done with my current set...:sweat



oh shit... how come i didn't see? i checked 

 this hasn't been taken yet. it can't be


----------



## Pixie (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Giving away everything in my albums
> 
> Before I delete everything for new shite
> 
> Rep rep



*You Can't Force A Dance Party

Taking this 

And..


This <33

Anyways, here's some more avas..




Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]*


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2009)

Morphine said:


> thanks! since they're the same ava with different borders i don't have to rep 3 times, right?



No..


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 29, 2009)

Taking this, thanks.

Will rep soon, have to spread.



Rika said:


> ​ Just rep please >:3
> 
> No nulls



Taking this too, thanks.


----------



## Sen (Jul 29, 2009)

Rika said:


> Just rep please >:3
> 
> No nulls



Taking UlquiHime, thanks <3


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Anjo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Some rendered sigs of KH_ 










*Spoiler*: _Taichi Digimon_ 




<---- Just having fun with filters and sizes




Rep+ Cred is optional on most except for the *"leash Akuroku" *and the *"having fun with filters Taichi".* Those must have creds.

TY


----------



## Red (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Giving away everything in my albums
> 
> Before I delete everything for new shite
> 
> Rep rep



Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread

I'll be taking these, expect rep.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 29, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



ABOUT FUCKING TIME

Taking


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

^ aw, fuck!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 29, 2009)

^

Oh, and I'll rep you Ally for the avy.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :]



Reserving, will use in at least 48 hours.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 29, 2009)

*Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary.*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but no necessary.*



thanks loads <3


----------



## Pixie (Jul 29, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Omg I love you for making this, I wanted something of that pic so bad. Repped


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


   in b4 everyone else gonna rep twice


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 29, 2009)

Dizy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


Taking this one.

I will rep you but I have to spread because I just took one from you today.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 29, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a set; rep & credit if taking.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> Just a set; rep & credit if taking.



yes yes yes. where is she from?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.





taking this :] rep on the way


----------



## Dash (Jul 29, 2009)

Amber said:


> *Spoiler*: _Taichi Digimon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tai! Taking the first one. Do you have matching avys?


----------



## Anjo (Jul 29, 2009)

Dash said:


> Tai! Taking the first one. Do you have matching avys?


 No sorry. I was just messing with GIMP and that was the result/end product. i still am trying to make a ava tho. ^^ Ill let you know !


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2009)

​​Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 29, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ​​Rep and credit (credit is optional)


FFFFF... taking just this one since I can't rep atm.

Will rep you after the 24hrs is up.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 29, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 29, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Yoink!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Rep and credit​


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 29, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Sine (Jul 29, 2009)

both mine thanks


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 29, 2009)

Bleach 230.
Rep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jul 29, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Bleach 230.
> Rep.



 I love your bleach avys~

reserving both of these.


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit​



Taking Dio and Diego.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 29, 2009)

Shiner said:


> both mine thanks





Cyborg Franky said:


> Taking Dio and Diego.



Fuck you both.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Well well


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

Need to spread some rep before repping you again, Nihilus.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 29, 2009)

Rep


----------



## Dark Kiva (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









rep and credit please.


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Rep



Taking Al.

Got to spread some rep around first.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 29, 2009)

alright. You do that.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Rep


taking .


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2009)

cute<33333333333333333


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Original pic plz pek


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 29, 2009)

^





Both cred and rep are optional, as always.


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2009)

Ally said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Both cred and rep are optional, as always.




Inb4hoes take which i want 

credz and repz comming you way     have the stock to this av?


----------



## E (Jul 29, 2009)

i love how people put "must rep"


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

THANK YOUUU <3


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Well well



Fuck it. I'll take this since no one else has. 

I may have to you rep you later Nihilus, since I just repped you before.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm gonna rep you tmz,okay,cloud?


----------



## Mozu (Jul 29, 2009)

E said:


> i love how people put "must rep"



Show me some Gaga and we'll talk about _rep_etitions.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _khr stuff ~ rep_


----------



## Pixie (Jul 29, 2009)

Plz rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Plz rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



taking the xanxus one.

do you have the stock?


----------



## Pixie (Jul 29, 2009)

^


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ^



Thanks again.


----------



## Krix (Jul 29, 2009)

neeggsss


----------



## Otori (Jul 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ^



Holy crap that's awesome. Need moar KHR stuff


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 29, 2009)

Hime said:


> neeggsss



Taking.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2009)

Rep must, credit optional.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 29, 2009)

Revy said:


> I'm gonna rep you tmz,okay,cloud?



Not a problem.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Rep and credit


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2009)

Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Rika (Jul 30, 2009)

Just rep please >:3


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 30, 2009)

no one's taking? i'll take


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

Rika said:


> Just rep please >:3


Can you give me the stock? <3 I remember this episode well and it was one of my favorite moments in the ep. Headbuts are win 

Will rep


----------



## Rika (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure it's from what you're thinking of, but this was the stock I used >:3


*Spoiler*: _(_


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2009)

'

Rika those are amazing ! pek Taking ^


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2009)

Rika said:


> Just rep please >:3


need some spread but imma rep as soon as


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 30, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)



 Taken!


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 30, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep and credit (credit is optional)


'taking .

edit:I'll rep you along with cloud in a lil bit.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Jul 30, 2009)

Skylit said:


> *Spoiler*: _khr stuff ~ rep_



Reserving the Fran one for ~Riku~, she'll rep you when she gets on, taking the Fong one for myself.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 30, 2009)

Skylit said:


> *Spoiler*: _khr stuff ~ rep_



Taking, repped. pek

Could you give me the stock?  (It adds to my Fran fanart folder >:3)



Dizzy Kitten said:


> ^



Where did this picture come from?


----------



## Pixie (Jul 30, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Where did this picture come from?



I'm pretty sure I got it off of pixiv.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 30, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional, as always.


Taking.                   Rep+​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



dont think any one claimed these  so yeah mine


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Taking. Gotta spread.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 30, 2009)

rep if taking please, cred optional :3


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, cred optional :3



Taking this.

I'll have to rep you later.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 30, 2009)

rep please, cred optional :3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 30, 2009)

grabbed your shiznits


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _khr set ~ rep_


----------



## Izumi (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep please, cred optional :3



MINE MINE MINE.

Reserving this too.


----------



## April (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, cred optional :3



Taking this one.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, cred optional :3



Reserving the one with Zoro.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, cred optional :3


Taking L, thanks.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 30, 2009)

Leftovers from older pages.



Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

I was fucking around in PS again, just rep, credit is optional


----------



## Zach (Jul 30, 2009)

Taking but need to spread.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2009)

Ally said:


> Leftovers from older pages
> 
> Both cred and rep are optional.



thanks; repped


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I was fucking around in PS again, just rep, credit is optional


 
I see that you've improved 

I'll take the one on the right. I'll rep in 24h


----------



## Prowler (Jul 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I was fucking around in PS again, just rep, credit is optional


*Your Naruto is Mine *
+Rep now.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I see that you've improved
> 
> I'll take the one on the right. I'll rep in 24h


All thanks to you 
Too bad I can't rep you for helping me out yet, this 24 message is being a bitch again. 


Prowler said:


> *Your Naruto is Mine.*
> +Rep now.


This frightens and delights me at the same time


----------



## Prowler (Jul 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> All thanks to you
> Too bad I can't rep you for helping me out yet, this 24 message is being a bitch again.
> 
> This frightens and delights me at the same time


I like the Ava, where did you get the picture?


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

Prowler said:


> I like the Ava, where did you get the picture?




It's from shuriken, a great artist. Here's a link to the website:


----------



## Prowler (Jul 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> It's from shuriken, a great artist. Here's a link to the website:


*Thanks*


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, cred optional :3


taking the luffy one


----------



## Pixie (Jul 30, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taking Ulquiorra, thanks.


----------



## Rika (Jul 30, 2009)

Resized for Sharada:̣


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


taking law


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _rep_


----------



## Sima (Jul 30, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional, as always.




Taking both, thanks.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 30, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. ;3


----------



## Cloud (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. ;3



Taking these two, if I can't take two then I'll just have the L avatar.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 30, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Taking these two, if I can't take two then I'll just have the L avatar.



Go ahead, you can take both. :3


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to spread some rep first.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep if taking please, cred optional :3



mineeeeeeeeeee


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2009)

Ally said:


> Leftovers from older pages.
> 
> 
> Both cred and rep are optional.




I'll take these!!!  +rep!!


----------



## Pixie (Jul 30, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 30, 2009)

taking for later use


----------



## Krix (Jul 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3



mine pek


----------



## Uffie (Jul 30, 2009)

Rep if taking please guys, cred is optional and maybe give me a minute to post the next few :3


----------



## Sima (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please guys, cred is optional and maybe give me a minute to post the next few :3



Taking


----------



## Uffie (Jul 30, 2009)

same as above


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please guys, cred is optional and maybe give me a minute to post the next few :3



taking simon <3


editz: this one instead


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> same as above
> *EDIT: ADDED MORE*



Do want


----------



## Sine (Jul 30, 2009)

mine


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 30, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 30, 2009)

and that's it folks


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> and that's it folks



taking sig to match my av,  ima rep you againz once i spread


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> and that's it folks



YOINK.
plz&ty <333


----------



## Krix (Jul 30, 2009)

Taking this as well. pek


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2009)

this two plz pek


----------



## sworder (Jul 30, 2009)

mine, need to spread tho


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

FUCK shiner you beat me


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 30, 2009)

taking.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3



taking this as well.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 30, 2009)

Two Dissidia sets. Rep & Cred.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please guys, cred is optional and maybe give me a minute to post the next few :3



Taking


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Tuan (Jul 30, 2009)

taking :3 
rep in 24h. ty


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2009)

Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Cloud (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



Taking Gio and Thor.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please guys, cred is optional and maybe give me a minute to post the next few :3



 Do Want.

Rep and Cred coming your way :ho


----------



## Pixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3


----------



## Mia (Jul 31, 2009)

cred, rep and remember Emma> you


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 31, 2009)

Mia said:


> [
> 
> 
> cred, rep and remember Emma> you



all heil emma


----------



## Pixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Please rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taking


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



So taking. 
will have to rep you tmz.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3



taking those <333


----------



## Pixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Please rep if taking. ( No nulls  ) Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. :3


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 31, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 31, 2009)

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Otori (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please guys, cred is optional and maybe give me a minute to post the next few :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Two Dissidia sets. Rep & Cred.





Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3



Taking these.

I'll have to rep you two later.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Mish (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> same as above



Taking.


----------



## Sine (Jul 31, 2009)

These are mine


----------



## Laex (Jul 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> These are mine



hawt  taking!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 31, 2009)

Minee.      <3


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Rep. No nulls. Credit if you want.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 31, 2009)

taking. Will rep in a lil bit.


----------



## Pixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Must rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Do you still have the stock to this and if so can i have it


----------



## Cloud (Jul 31, 2009)

Rep, cred is optional.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine.             <3


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Rep, cred is optional.


 
Repped


----------



## Tuan (Jul 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. :3


 


taking these :3 rep+



Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.


 
can i get the stock for this plz?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Rep. No nulls. Credit if you want.




I'll take this. =]


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Rep, cred is optional.



Taking. 

People I need to rep.

Red Sands
Dizzy Kitten
Uffie
Nihilus
Cloud


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 31, 2009)

Rep & credit.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Do you still have the stock to this and if so can i have it







Tuanie-sama said:


> can i get the stock for this plz?



*Spoiler*: __ 








There you go


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2009)

Will be repping your soon Dizzy Kitten~


----------



## Pixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Please rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taking<3 Thanks


----------



## Tuan (Jul 31, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  thanks


----------



## Uffie (Jul 31, 2009)

meh rep, and cred if you like


----------



## Uffie (Jul 31, 2009)

rep, and cred if you like


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep, and cred if you like



Taking, you make great avys.

will rep when 24 hours are up.


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> meh rep, and cred if you like



Taking this.


----------



## Lust (Jul 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



taking <3

+rep~ thank you~~


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. ( No nulls.  ) Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


Taking ichigo


----------



## Tuan (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> meh rep, and cred if you like



cloud ! mine mine! 

rep when i can uffie!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep, and cred if you like



I'm taking the shota looking Kamina and Simon


----------



## Mozu (Aug 1, 2009)

Taking.  Shirleeeyyyy~~ pek 


And reserving, if I may.


----------



## e697 (Aug 1, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> I dont think anyone has taken this. I will take it then.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)

rep & cred plz


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> rep & cred plz



holy shiz  do want


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> rep & cred plz



I'ma taek this~ Thanks kai.


----------



## Charizard (Aug 1, 2009)

reserved.


----------



## Sine (Aug 1, 2009)

rep


----------



## Brian (Aug 1, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



taking  will rep


----------



## Morphine (Aug 1, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



mine <333333333


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 1, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



Reserving Yoh

I won't use this yet cause I just changed my set, so please don't take it.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 1, 2009)

Uffie said:


> meh rep, and cred if you like



Cloud! pek Taken <3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 1, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitty said:
			
		

> Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



omg mine plz


----------



## Pixie (Aug 1, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## 305 (Aug 1, 2009)

*1*

Been in a really graphic making mood lately. Uhm.  Thus the spammage. I haven't decided whether I prefer borders or not yet so, sorry if something that you might like isn't. (likely I have the psd for whatever though, so. I could make a border appear, mayhap? 8D) 

*TL;DR* rape with your eyes and not with your PS tools, loves, is all I ask.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 1, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep, and cred if you like





Mine.. odviously..


----------



## Kamina (Aug 1, 2009)

kettel said:


> Been in a really graphic making mood lately. Uhm.  Thus the spammage. I haven't decided whether I prefer borders or not yet so, sorry if something that you might like isn't. (likely I have the psd for whatever though, so. I could make a border appear, mayhap? 8D)
> 
> *TL;DR* rape with your eyes and not with your PS tools, loves, is all I ask.



Sasuke taken.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm tired of all these avatars taking up space on my computer, they are getting dumped.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Sayuri (Aug 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> I'm tired of all these avatars taking up space on my computer, they are getting dumped.



Taking.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a couple today, rep if you are taking.



I've pretty much run out of stuff to make, any ideas would be great


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 1, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Just a couple today, rep if you are taking.
> 
> 
> I've pretty much run out of stuff to make, any ideas would be great



ideas, how about some badass sexy guys smoking?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2009)

reserving


----------



## Yoona (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm taking this one.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm going to be like Uffie one day 

Rep & Credit btw please :]


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2009)

also reserving


----------



## Sine (Aug 1, 2009)

Yariko said:
			
		

> ideas, how about some badass sexy guys smoking?



seconding


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine  /reserved & repped

Alex, at least wait a while so others can choose what they want too


----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Mine  /reserved & repped
> 
> Alex, at least wait a while so others can choose what they want too



 ima taking revenge!  plus its like 2 out of 100 moar to come


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll try to find the stocks Kenny, I don't know if I have them anymore ~


----------



## Pixie (Aug 1, 2009)

kairi said:


>



Taking these two. <3

Did you want rep and/or credit for them?


----------



## Uffie (Aug 1, 2009)

Shiner said:


> seconding



mine mine mine

lol, sure thing guys


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2009)

reserved for later  have the stock?  i'd like that


----------



## Nami (Aug 1, 2009)

Reserving this two. :3


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2009)

Taking.
Will rep when I can.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SET1 - MIKU HATSUNE_ 









*Spoiler*: _SET2 - RANDOM_ 









*Spoiler*: _SET3 - MIKU&LUKA_ 









*rep+cred*


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2009)

This is nice.
taking and will rep when i'm able to.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)

I love your stuff Kuro :]


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)

And I am finally done, 140+ avatars ! Red & Credit please !


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 1, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *Spoiler*: _SET1 - MIKU HATSUNE_



I'll take this

thank u


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 1, 2009)

*Negs only.

Credit optional.




*


----------



## Mozu (Aug 1, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



WILL REP FOR STOCK  



Uffie said:


> I've pretty much run out of stuff to make, any ideas would be great



I selfishly wouldn't mind some more Shirley. 

But I'd settle for some Bakemonogatari or Cowboy Bebop (hey, guys and gals smoking )


----------



## Sen (Aug 1, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Just a couple today, rep if you are taking.
> 
> 
> 
> I've pretty much run out of stuff to make, any ideas would be great



Taking the last green haired Miku, love it <3

Will rep when I can


----------



## Pixie (Aug 1, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2009)

kairi said:


>



taking Yoko and Hina plz, gave repz


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



I'll take that Sasuke -->


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 1, 2009)

^ I do wanttttttt ~ will rep and credit after cockblock


----------



## Matt Perry (Aug 1, 2009)

taken from Kairi's library of avvys.


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> I'll try to find the stocks Kenny, I don't know if I have them anymore ~



Lol, that's me right there. Mines~<3


----------



## 305 (Aug 1, 2009)

*2*

moar.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 1, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


fapping taking edit: repping after spreading


----------



## Nicola (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine. 

There needs to be moar sexy Lelouch avvies.


----------



## choco bao bao (Aug 2, 2009)

kairi said:


> And I am finally done, 140+ avatars ! Red & Credit please !


taking, will rep when i can <3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2009)

Trying something a little new. Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## Yumi (Aug 2, 2009)

*Do you have the original pic for this?*

*~Taking<3 Will rep cred.*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 2, 2009)

I was bored - played around since i haven't done this sort of thing in a while 

cred + rep if used


----------



## Rika (Aug 2, 2009)

Just rep please >:3


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 2, 2009)

Made a sig while playing in PS:



An avatar can be made too if wanted.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 2, 2009)

​
Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SET2 - RANDOM_ 










reserved/repped.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 2, 2009)

Rep only , cred if you feel like it .^^ 


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (Aug 2, 2009)

Some of my oldie avas 

Rep is a must, credit is optional. Have fun if you use ^^


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Rep only , cred if you feel like it .^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alice said:


> Some of my oldie avas
> 
> Rep is a must, credit is optional. Have fun if you use ^^




thanks. <333333333


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 2, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Rep only , cred if you feel like it .^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



mine plz <3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 2, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

kettel said:


> moar.



Taking Spideyman.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3



I know one similar to this was taken, but I can't resist 

I owe you two reps of love.


----------



## Rika (Aug 2, 2009)

Just rep please >:3

---------------------------------------------​

Mine!!! <33333


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 2, 2009)

^ taking the blowing bubbles one <3


----------



## Alice (Aug 2, 2009)

rep and cred appreciated :3


----------



## 305 (Aug 2, 2009)

*3*

moar.


----------



## Sima (Aug 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taaaking<3


----------



## santanico (Aug 2, 2009)

kettel said:


> moar.



taking these plz


----------



## Rika (Aug 2, 2009)

​
Just rep please >:3


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll take this


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> I was bored - played around since i haven't done this sort of thing in a while
> 
> cred + rep if used



Taking.

Taking this too.


----------



## Anjo (Aug 2, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
 HOLY CRAP SEA SALT ICECREAM!

I'ma need a ava for this plz Ziggy.. 

Then I'll rep you <333


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 2, 2009)

Rika said:


> ​ Just rep please >:3


Taking this thx.


----------



## murasex (Aug 2, 2009)

kettel said:


> moar.
> 
> \



Taking this one. :3

Rep & Cred


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Since the other guy doesn't seem to be using this anymore, I'll take it.


You arent using it any more so i will take again lol


----------



## Pixie (Aug 2, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 2, 2009)

Rika said:


> ​
> Just rep please >:3




I'll be taking this


----------



## Yumi (Aug 2, 2009)

*Rep if taking. Credit is optional<3*


----------



## Yumi (Aug 2, 2009)

*~Continued*


----------



## Yumi (Aug 2, 2009)

*~Continued*


----------



## Yumi (Aug 2, 2009)

*~Last*


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 2, 2009)

Lucaniel in ur giveaways, exploiting ur bleach fandom.



Must rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Lucaniel in ur giveaways, exploiting ur bleach fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> Must rep. Credit is optional.



Taking Grimmjow.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 2, 2009)

il iau pe asta

rep mai incolo dupa ce trece 24<3333

ms


----------



## Uffie (Aug 2, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Lucaniel in ur giveaways, exploiting ur bleach fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> Must rep. Credit is optional.



Taking this, I'll rep you when I'm off 24h


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Lucaniel in ur giveaways, exploiting ur bleach fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> Must rep. Credit is optional.



Mine thanks. :3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 2, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


taking. will rep laterz.


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 2, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *~Continued*



Taking the Miku one.


----------



## santanico (Aug 2, 2009)

hi, can I plz have the stock for this?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll be taking this



Already mine.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 2, 2009)

gave reps+, will give credit
(still need to give you rep+ Kairi (; ]


----------



## Nicola (Aug 2, 2009)

Taking these.  Will rep twice (after cockblock, anyway ), and will credit whenever I use 'em~ ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 2, 2009)

*BLEACH 230*


----------



## Peak (Aug 3, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## 305 (Aug 3, 2009)

*4*

here, have some lack with that color. ❤


----------



## sworder (Aug 3, 2009)

i want this


----------



## Nami (Aug 3, 2009)

Reserving this two. Will use later.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 3, 2009)

Cred + rep if used!


----------



## Sima (Aug 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *BLEACH 230*



Ah, what the hell,

not up to date on the bleach anime, but I like this.

Taking.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 3, 2009)

Cosplay avas



Rep/cred


----------



## Alice (Aug 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _some leftover sigs, mostly 550x300_ 













rep is a must, credit is optional ^^


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 3, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Cosplay avas
> 
> 
> 
> Rep/cred



do want


----------



## Morphine (Aug 3, 2009)

Alice said:


> *Spoiler*: _some leftover sigs, mostly 550x300_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks baby gotta spread


----------



## Sine (Aug 3, 2009)

just rep


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2009)

Shiner said:


> just rep



MINE.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 3, 2009)

some of my old sets

rep is optional, credit is a must


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








I didn't make this, Curry did, tho she's not active anymore


----------



## Morphine (Aug 3, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  then i'll rep you and credit her when I use.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 3, 2009)

Morphine said:


> then i'll rep you and credit her when I use.



that's ok


----------



## Dango (Aug 3, 2009)

credit is a must, rep would be highly appreciated. [:


----------



## Krix (Aug 3, 2009)

Dango said:


> credit is a must, rep would be highly appreciated. [:



MINE <3


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 3, 2009)

Starr said:


> hi, can I plz have the stock for this?






So many awesome icons...Alucard, Gintoki, Badou ♥

Will rep individually for each. Credit as well.

Taking!

Currently 24h'd.


----------



## Alice (Aug 3, 2009)

just rep if you use :3


----------



## 305 (Aug 3, 2009)

*5*

8D


----------



## Rika (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine 





			
				Alice said:
			
		

> just rep if you use :3



Mine/Reserved! <333

Will rep after spread since I repped you a second ago >:3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2009)

where's all the D.Gray-Man in here


----------



## Higawa (Aug 3, 2009)

kettel said:


> here, have some lack with that color. ❤




I take this if possible!

rep and cred!

and can you tell me the source from all the Hellsing pics?


----------



## 305 (Aug 3, 2009)

*6*

sorry sorry for the sudden influx of icons. but I need to move this shite out for an obligatory clean up, before my computer timely implodes. it's showing signs. 8D variations and such galore. (^^^*i'll hand over original pictures later to those wondering about them, yeah!*)


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 3, 2009)

Higawa said:


> I take this if possible!
> 
> rep and cred!
> 
> and can you tell me the source from all the Hellsing pics?



Already taken.


OH SHI-

Taking as well <33


----------



## Pixie (Aug 3, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Zach (Aug 3, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Anjo (Aug 3, 2009)

kettel said:


> sorry sorry for the sudden influx of icons. but I need to move this shite out for an obligatory clean up, before my computer timely implodes. it's showing signs. 8D variations and such galore. (^^^*i'll hand over original pictures later to those wondering about them, yeah!*)


 MINE MINE anddddd MINE <33

REP AND CRED BUT NEED STOCKS FOR SORA AND AXEL!


----------



## Anjo (Aug 3, 2009)

Reno sig: 



I don't want it anymore <3

Take the ava if you want too:


----------



## Tuan (Aug 3, 2009)

Dango said:


> credit is a must, rep would be highly appreciated. [:




Kakashi mine!


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a shit load of icons for you guys. 



Rep is a must, credit is optional <3

Continued in next post.​


----------



## Eleven (Aug 3, 2009)

mine +rep


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 3, 2009)

rep is a must, credit is optional <3​


----------



## Eleven (Aug 3, 2009)

mine as well.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 3, 2009)

kettel said:


> 8D



Taking this one *rep*


----------



## Kairi (Aug 3, 2009)

Taken.


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











Rep & Cred if taken.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 3, 2009)

^ I'm taking the wee Hinata in the yellow coat


----------



## Pixie (Aug 3, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3​


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3



...Mine
Must spread first


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 3, 2009)

MINE         .

(edit: need to spread argh.)


----------



## April (Aug 3, 2009)

Just getting rid of some stuffz. Rep/Cred


----------



## April (Aug 3, 2009)

same as above.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 3, 2009)

To all the people who need to spread before repping me; you can go ahead and use the ava if you want, just _please_ remember to rep whenever you can. XDD;; So many people forget to.. 



Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 3, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> same as above.



Uh yes


----------



## Mish (Aug 3, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Cosplay avas
> 
> 
> Rep/cred



Rikku one is Mine.


----------



## sworder (Aug 3, 2009)

reserving Xanxus

need to spread since i just repped you last night but i will remember


----------



## Krix (Aug 3, 2009)

kairi said:


> Taken.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_
> ...




inosaku is mine


----------



## Peak (Aug 3, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 3, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ​
> 
> Must rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3​


 will rep you again when I can.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2009)

kettel said:


> here, have some lack with that color. ❤


TAKING.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Just sigs, Rep & Credit_


----------



## Cloud (Aug 3, 2009)

She died, what a joke.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 3, 2009)

Zanpakutou spirit avatars. Please rep, credit is not required, but appreciated. 


​


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 3, 2009)

I shall take, but do you have an ava to go with this?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 3, 2009)

I do have a Lucy avatar, but it wasn't made by me.
I could make one though ~


----------



## Slacker (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ​
> Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



I believe this wasnt taken...so, mine.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 3, 2009)

I want this. 

Ugh, I'll rep you asap when my fllippin' cockblock ends.  And I still need to rep you for the other avvie.  Ah, oh well.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 3, 2009)

You don't have to rep me for the other avatar, its ok


----------



## Nicola (Aug 3, 2009)

Awww, really? I just feel bad whenever I take two avvies from someone and only rep once. xD But if it's okay with you, then alright.


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 3, 2009)

kettel said:


> here, have some lack with that color. ❤


So this is taken, then? Damn you Lucaniel. You are the cause for all my misery. 

Jk jk el oh el. 



Colpetto said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.


I shall reserve this purdy Sasu one then. I'll get the rep to you now, Colpie-chan. <3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2009)

​Rep and credit (credit is optional)


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 4, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## 305 (Aug 4, 2009)

*7*

❤ !


----------



## Cjones (Aug 4, 2009)

kettel said:


> ❤ !



Taking the Konan and Cloud one!!!


----------



## beads (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll take this one, what is it from?


----------



## 305 (Aug 4, 2009)

beads said:


> I'll take this one, what is it from?



Xanxus from the animanga, _Katekyō Hitman Reborn_~


----------



## Nami (Aug 4, 2009)

Teagan said:


>


Mine.  Will rep twice.


----------



## Peak (Aug 4, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2009)

this i must have <333


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 4, 2009)

Ichigo set-


----------



## Pixie (Aug 4, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3​


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2009)

kettel said:


> ❤ !


 Taking.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

Rep & cred plox


----------



## Vix (Aug 4, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



taking Hyori


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 4, 2009)

Must rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 4, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2009)

Totally mine. <3


----------



## Krix (Aug 4, 2009)

kettel said:


> ❤ !



Sai one is so mine if Keisha doesn't use/finnishes with it.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2009)

taking,will rep in a bit.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks <333


----------



## April (Aug 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3​



Taking will rep.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

Just rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2009)

Trans set of temari i wore for about a day and loved this one of her and figured i would post it here incase someone wants to use it. Also resized the avie to a 125x125


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2009)

Just rep, cred is optional :3


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> Just rep, cred is optional :3



Totally taking


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

Alice said:


> Just rep, cred is optional :3



Taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Must rep. Credit is optional.



I fucking love you. Taken <3
Can I also have the Stock for this?


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 4, 2009)

Rep plz, credit is optional.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Must rep. Credit is optional.


LAVI MINE.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 4, 2009)

Allen Walker


rep


----------



## Pixie (Aug 4, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> _*For my uchiha tards <33*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miki Aiko said:


> ^^ Hehe, yes it does.
> 
> Free Avatars. Credit ,and rep if your using..



Just been looking back at this thread and I think it's alright to take these.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Allen Walker
> 
> 
> rep



OH FUCK, TAKEN pek


----------



## Mish (Aug 4, 2009)

Giving away old stuff
Rep, credit if you want. 





*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 4, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I fucking love you. Taken <3
> Can I also have the Stock for this?



Sorry I didn't see this till now, forum lag 



^_^


----------



## Rika (Aug 4, 2009)

Will rep when I can <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 4, 2009)

Rep and credit


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Dango (Aug 4, 2009)

credit is a must, rep is highly appreciated. [:


----------



## Rika (Aug 4, 2009)

Nobody took this right? 

Totally mine/reserved pek

Will cred when using and will rep afer cockblock >:3


----------



## Sine (Aug 4, 2009)

sensational. mine


----------



## Kairi (Aug 5, 2009)

For these, Credit is only optional. Rep is a must.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 5, 2009)

awesome, taking +reps


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 5, 2009)

Something I just finished, don't know for what it can be used XD:


----------



## Dango (Aug 5, 2009)

Kazuma-Kiriyu said:


> awesome, taking +reps


credit me somewhere in your sig.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2009)

kairi said:


> For these, Credit is only optional. Rep is a must.


 taking.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



thanks. repped- will cred.


----------



## 305 (Aug 5, 2009)

same bat-time, same bat-channel, different shiet. ❤


----------



## Krix (Aug 5, 2009)

kettel said:


> same bat-time, same bat-channel, different shiet. ❤




MINNEEE 
Need to spread, though.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Sorry I didn't see this till now, forum lag
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^



Thanks Lucaniel


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2009)

kettel said:


> same bat-time, same bat-channel, different shiet. ❤


 

love it<333


----------



## Pixie (Aug 5, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Thanks Lucaniel



^_^


Taking this 





Rep.


----------



## valerian (Aug 5, 2009)

kettel said:


> same bat-time, same bat-channel, different shiet. ❤



Taking Venom.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Rep.



Taking


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is highly appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taking this <3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> .



Takkeen (Need to Spread first. Will rep as soon as )


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taken pl0x <3


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2009)

Credit + Rep


----------



## valerian (Aug 5, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Credit + Rep



Taking Grimmjow.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh yeah this is mine.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 5, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Mai (Aug 6, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Rep.



Taking


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Credit + Rep



taking those . will cred/repped already


----------



## Pixie (Aug 6, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <33


----------



## Anjo (Aug 6, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>


FUCK YEAH.


DO WANT <3333

Reping and creding!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2009)

NOOOOOOOO Revy took the avy I wanted. ;<


----------



## Mish (Aug 6, 2009)

^ I wanted it too... 

Edit: Revy doesn't want it anymore, do you want it Death?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 6, 2009)

Mish said:


> ^ I wanted it too...





Death-kun said:


> NOOOOOOOO Revy took the avy I wanted. ;<



lol, she gave it up. Either one of you can go ahead and take it. :]


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2009)

It's all yours luvz,one of you better claim it fast.

taking,will rep later.


----------



## Mish (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, ill take it. 

Sorry Death-kun


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind then. May I inquire for the stock at least?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2009)

you're too fast Lanna!


----------



## April (Aug 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <33



Taking. <3

Will rep once I spread.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 6, 2009)

rep and credit


----------



## Pixie (Aug 6, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep and credit



Taking these two. <3

repped/will credit when I use.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can I get the stock for this?


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 6, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Can I get the stock for this?



sorry, this is an old ava, and i dont have the original pic anymore


----------



## Evil Contraption (Aug 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


I'm taking this, thanks ^^


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3



will take,


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep and credit



repped, cred when I use pretteh


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2009)

just rep :3


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taking.  Rep coming your way.


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2009)

Some transparencies



just rep


----------



## Pixie (Aug 6, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 6, 2009)

Taken <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 6, 2009)

Alice said:


> just rep :3



taking :3
Nice and simple.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3


 takiing. .


----------



## Velvet (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Aug 6, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>





Alice said:


> Some transparencies
> 
> 
> 
> just rep



Tifa and Nel are mine 

Repping now


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres some old stuff of mine. If gonna take, please Rep & Cred is appreciated but not nessecary



(KingdomHearts Sig) Rep and Cred is a must for the signature if used


----------



## Tuan (Aug 6, 2009)

mine >< so cute!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

Credit :]


----------



## E (Aug 6, 2009)

​


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2009)

E said:


> ​


This shit is mine.
will rep when I can,luv<3


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 7, 2009)

Rep and cred








​


----------



## Rika (Aug 7, 2009)

Revy said:
			
		

> takiing. .



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 



I know you shouldn't request, but has anyone got some Yoko avys lying around?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Rika said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> I know you shouldn't request, but has anyone got some Yoko avys lying around?



you mean liek this?


----------



## Rika (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:
			
		

> you mean liek this?



*OMGh8y38thuhr;4347080drergoh230;';kj35iu2309!?343!?!?!?!*

Mine/Taken/Reserved 



Will cred when I wear and will rep after cockblock, sorry about that


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

set i just made


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

Anybody have any Jill Valentine stocks or sets?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 7, 2009)

Please rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## April (Aug 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is appreciated, but not necessary. <3



Taking these two. Will rep you twice after 24 hours. :I


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2009)

rep is a must, cred is optional


----------



## Slacker (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Credit + Rep





Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



I'll take this two.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Rep and cred.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


 
Taking for the user Kamina


----------



## Dango (Aug 7, 2009)

2 fairly simple practice avys


+1 old old old one


----------



## Nicola (Aug 7, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Rep and cred.





I'll be taking this, lulz.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Another one. 

Enjoy.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Please rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Obviously


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Another one.
> 
> Enjoy.



i must spread but that's minorz. pretty


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Moar.


----------



## Nami (Aug 7, 2009)

Reserving. Will cred when I use.


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 7, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> set i just made



Mine, I'm taking this.


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2009)

Old transparency.

Just rep


----------



## Pixie (Aug 7, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33



Taking this right now. Fuck yeah Viral. <333333


----------



## Cloud (Aug 7, 2009)

*mini sigs*



Rep for all and cred/rep for Ryu


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Rep and cred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that, it's a beut.


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2009)

Just rep.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 7, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Just rep.



taking


----------



## Nicola (Aug 7, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Just rep.



Oh, geez... I'm taking this.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 7, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33


----------



## Kairi (Aug 7, 2009)

Yoinkin this, will cred && rep.


----------



## 305 (Aug 7, 2009)

sorry for the washed out shit, i'm slave to the look. orz.


----------



## Mish (Aug 7, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Moar.



Beautiful, reserving.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2009)

Reserving ~


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 7, 2009)

just trying out a new style, hopefully it looks okay XD




please rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Otori (Aug 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> just trying out a new style, hopefully it looks okay XD
> 
> 
> 
> please rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Reservin'


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> just trying out a new style, hopefully it looks okay XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Taking



Your taking both? 

Damn


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 7, 2009)

Alice said:


> Old transparency.
> 
> Just rep


 


Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33


 
 taking. expect rep today or tmz.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2009)

kettel said:


> will probably be dumping stuff by the four's or smth from henceforth as i'm gradually but surely running out of ideas as to what to icon oh yeah trying to figure out this .gif making business.
> 
> sorry for the washed out shit, i'm slave to the look. orz.



i'll take the brighter one


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2009)

anymore D.Gray-Man stuff up for grabs?


----------



## Zach (Aug 7, 2009)

Gecka said:


> i'll take the brighter one



I'll take the darker one then.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 7, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2009)

RAVEEEEEEN

and ever so white knightish Flynn


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2009)

plz


----------



## ~Abelish (Aug 7, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Giving away,
> 
> Rep and Cred



I'm taking the pein avatar


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2009)

Credit :]


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2009)

Rep is a must, cred is optional :3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3





kairi said:


> Yoinkin this, will cred && rep.





Alice said:


> Rep is a must, cred is optional :3



Alice you gotta wait a bit for rep though  Others - repped.


----------



## choco bao bao (Aug 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


taking, thanks


----------



## Brian (Aug 8, 2009)

taking will rep


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Zanpakutou spirit avatars. Please rep, credit is not required, but appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 taking.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



you know this bad boy is mine


----------



## Pixie (Aug 8, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33


----------



## Anjo (Aug 8, 2009)

If that's Cloud he's mine.


Must spread


----------



## valerian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33



Taking Dante.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 8, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


 me love<3333


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2009)

+rep, cred is not necessary.


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 8, 2009)

Starr said:


> +rep, cred is not necessary.



Taking the Ulqiourra one.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 8, 2009)

More sets  please guys.


----------



## E (Aug 8, 2009)

credit i suppose '3'


----------



## Pixie (Aug 8, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Sima (Aug 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33



reserving


----------



## valerian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Taking Sasuke and Kakashi.

Got to spread some rep. =/


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


taking thx 

EDIT: I will rep ya Dizzy as soon as I use


----------



## Franky (Aug 9, 2009)

Random sets that I don't really want... Rep is a must, Cred if you want...


*Spoiler*: _Sanji_ 







*Spoiler*: _Perona_ 







*Spoiler*: _Zoro x Sanji_ 








And just a couple of random Pokemon avatars...


----------



## Juli (Aug 9, 2009)

Made those some time ago but now I will not gonna use them.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

Random avies i just made

125x125


150x150


----------



## Anjo (Aug 9, 2009)

Juli said:


> Made those some time ago but now I will not gonna use them.


 Stealing Cloud           <3


----------



## Krix (Aug 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Random avies i just made
> 
> 125x125
> 
> ...



taking rukia


----------



## Nami (Aug 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Random avies i just made
> 
> 125x125
> 
> ...


Taking Sakura. Will rep after cockblock.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Random avies i just made
> 
> 125x125
> 
> ...


 taking.


----------



## Peak (Aug 9, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Random avies i just made
> 
> 125x125
> 
> ...


TAKING. Got the stock?


----------



## Binary (Aug 9, 2009)

Starr said:


> +rep, cred is not necessary.



Taking. 

Edit Gotta Spread, i'll rep you soon.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> TAKING. Got the stock?



Hurr have a blast


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn you Hime! 

@Binary.. no problem, rep whenever you can


----------



## Pixie (Aug 9, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33



Allen mine. 
Damn, I spread rep using you earlier. And now I need to spread again to rep you.
Go figure.


----------



## Simon (Aug 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <33


Spanner's mine, stock?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 9, 2009)

Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Taking


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2009)

Credit :]


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 9, 2009)

Taking please. I have that ipod in green


----------



## valerian (Aug 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Credit :]



Taking Bardock! 

Where's that Thor stock from?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2009)

From Thor Vol. 3, from when he fought his Grandfather, Bor. I'll send you the image.


----------



## valerian (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, I think I got that somewhere, I might read it sometime.  I'll take it.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 9, 2009)

Dammit, I missed the Allen avvie. 

If anyone has any Allen avvies they want to give away, I'm here.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 9, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Dammit, I missed the Allen avvie.
> 
> If anyone has any Allen avvies they want to give away, I'm here.



Here's one more that I have if you want it :3



just rep, credit is optional :]


----------



## Nicola (Aug 9, 2009)

^
Awwww, thank you!  I'll take it. :333


----------



## IM Lazy (Aug 10, 2009)

Taking. ;]


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2009)

RisingVengeance said:


> Megan Fox avatars.




taking this. rep now.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2009)

Fuck I'm missing all the Allen Avvies . /Starts to stalk this place more often.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Must rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


 Taking <33333


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm, doesn't look like anyone took this one, so... *taking*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

cred + rep if used ~


----------



## Pixie (Aug 10, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

Franky said:


> Random sets that I don't really want... Rep is a must, Cred if you want...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sanji_



Mine. Will rep


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine. Will rep



Go ahead.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


 I'll rep you a second time tmz.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 10, 2009)

kettel said:


> ❤ !


 Taking these kettel<3


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Zanpakutou spirit avatars. Please rep, credit is not required, but appreciated.
> ​



Mine       .


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Taking Tenten


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2009)

Credit


----------



## Skylit (Aug 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Credit



taking dio.


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

*FirstRow*: Kallen *Cosplay(code geass) kakashi+Anko *2ndRow*Hinata+Anko/ Something for school girl fetish people


Eureka 7 set

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep is fine, cred is appreciated.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 10, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> *FirstRow*: Kallen *Cosplay(code geass) kakashi+Anko *2ndRow*Hinata+Anko/ Something for school girl fetish people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Milkshake (Aug 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



do want <3 will rep in a min;


----------



## The Belizean Blur47 (Aug 10, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



I'll be taking this please. I'll rep you.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Belizean Blur47 said:


> I'll be takng this please. I'll rep you.


Here's an avatar to fit.


----------



## The Belizean Blur47 (Aug 10, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Here's an avatar to fit.


Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 10, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]

And if any of you want it, here's the sig piece to the first avy.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 10, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]
> 
> And if any of you want it, here's the sig piece to the first avy.



 can i has ? i 'll have to rep after 24hrs tho, can't help but snag everything you make pek
i'll give you two reps for the last avi and this one
can you resize the sig?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 10, 2009)

sweets said:


> can i has ? i 'll have to rep after 24hrs tho, can't help but snag everything you make pek
> i'll give you two reps for the last avi and this one
> can you resize the sig?



absolutely!  did you want the sig resized smaller?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 10, 2009)

yes, i want it smaller plz


----------



## Pixie (Aug 10, 2009)

sweets said:


> yes, i want it smaller plz



is this okay? :]


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 10, 2009)

yes plz pek
thank you
i'll remember to give you ur reps tomorrow
when i can <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2009)

*Asuka*          /                 Dunno               /      Dunno

*NaruHina * pek
Rep is fine, cred is appreciated.


----------



## Nami (Aug 10, 2009)

Reserving.


----------



## E (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Dman (Aug 10, 2009)

taking

im quite in need of a new ava


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 11, 2009)

Taking               .


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2009)

mine plz. thank you


----------



## valerian (Aug 11, 2009)

Taking Sasuke.


----------



## valerian (Aug 11, 2009)

You can take it if you want.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 11, 2009)

Unless foxspirit doesn't wants the sasuke one; I do


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah i wanted the Sasuke avy 

It's fine - i don't need it now anyways :I


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 11, 2009)

No, you can have it  I've been snagging alot today anyways


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

Sure, fine with me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 11, 2009)

Credit


----------



## Mia (Aug 11, 2009)

you know what to do.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

This lady is much prettier.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> *FirstRow*: Kallen *Cosplay(code geass) kakashi+Anko *2ndRow*Hinata+Anko/ Something for school girl fetish people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



school girl fetish person taking this one


----------



## krome (Aug 11, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 11, 2009)

Will rep in a bit.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> *Asuka* / Dunno / Dunno
> 
> *NaruHina *pek
> Rep is fine, cred is appreciated.


taking both.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 11, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

Rep + Credit ~


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

continued ~


----------



## Rika (Aug 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:
			
		

> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haha, I was going to take three, but that's just too mean 

I'll rep you twice. And cred of course.

Thanks meh dear!!!


----------



## valerian (Aug 11, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Rep + Credit ~



Taking these.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]


 taking. pek
I'll have to rep you when I can.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2009)

Rep and credit my shop





If you like it then please request at this shop Thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 11, 2009)

Not using it anymore  rep + cred plz


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]





FoxSpirit said:


> Rep + Credit ~



takinggggggg


----------



## Tuan (Aug 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



C.C is mine!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Credit



Taking
credit given here


----------



## Pixie (Aug 11, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]


----------



## Pixie (Aug 11, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Taken! Mine!
> 
> edit: Can't rep ya



It's fine, you can still take it. Just remember to rep when you're finally able to. :]


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



Reserving smokin' bomb ftw 
Will rep after spread!


----------



## Peak (Aug 11, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2009)

just made these...



+rep and cred plz


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Stealing Rukia


----------



## Mish (Aug 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



Taking.


----------



## Peak (Aug 11, 2009)

Starr said:


> +rep and cred plz


Taking & repped.


----------



## Ina (Aug 11, 2009)

Mia said:


> you know what to do.


Stealing   .


----------



## Nicola (Aug 11, 2009)

Mia said:


> you know what to do.



Taking.


----------



## Eki (Aug 11, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]


 
Taking<3 Reppn nows:Zaru

Edit: aww fack, never mind


----------



## Pixie (Aug 11, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## krome (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Taking Sasuke~


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rep and credit my shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could I keep this until my new set is finished?

After that anyone can have it.


----------



## Eki (Aug 11, 2009)

I made this for myself but then i changed my mind....



*Trans. Sig*


----------



## Mozu (Aug 11, 2009)

Just wondering who that is exactly. She's beautiful.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



Takin this


----------



## Demon Lord (Aug 12, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Just wondering who that is exactly. She's beautiful.



It looks like the vocaloid Megurine Luka, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm back ..


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



dear God  TAKING. I think you 'll have to wait a bit for rep though


----------



## Nami (Aug 12, 2009)

Taking. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Mia (Aug 12, 2009)

Avril


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



This one please :3

Will rep when it lets me.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 12, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]


----------



## Sake (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



Taking. Will rep. :3


----------



## Rika (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine 

Will rep <3


----------



## April (Aug 12, 2009)

Fuck yea, taking this one.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 12, 2009)

Mia said:


> Avril



Avril is mine


----------



## Sima (Aug 12, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> I'm back ..



Mine,mine,mine


----------



## Pixie (Aug 12, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Sake (Aug 12, 2009)

rep please.


----------



## krome (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



 Taking~

I'll rep soon


----------



## Nicola (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



You know what... I'm taking this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :]



Taking Yamamoto


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Reserving. Will rep now.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Fairy/butterfly sasuke is mine


----------



## Auraka (Aug 12, 2009)

Uffie said:


> and that's it folks



Takes the sig if I may,

reps <3


----------



## Auraka (Aug 12, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Rep if taking please guys, cred is optional and maybe give me a minute to post the next few :3



Taking that as well if I may~


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 12, 2009)

rep if taking. credit is optional.



 - - - - - - - - - - - -



- - - - - - - - - - - - 


​


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 12, 2009)

rep if taking. credit is optional.


​


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 12, 2009)

Taking


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 12, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> rep if taking. credit is optional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'll take this one =o​


----------



## Pixie (Aug 12, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## krome (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking SasuKarin one~ Will rep when I can again.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 12, 2009)

Is that Lelouch?  I'm taking this.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll take for later


----------



## 305 (Aug 12, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Is that Lelouch?  I'm taking this.



Yes, yes it is indeed. :ho


----------



## April (Aug 12, 2009)

The usual :3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 12, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 12, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> The usual :3



want these plz


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 12, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Taking


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 12, 2009)

My old yoko set


----------



## April (Aug 12, 2009)

sweets said:


> want these plz



Yea, sure :3


----------



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2009)

Taking this pl0x.

edit: i have to spread, can you wait for a few days?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> My old yoko set





I always wanted your set. I'm taking this.


----------



## Nami (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Is that Lelouch?  I'm taking this.



damnit i wanted that one


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 13, 2009)

Rep mother fucker, rep! yah trick!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> Rep mother fucker, rep! yah trick!



thanks reps+


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll have these.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


I'll rep you when I can,Dizzy.Btw,who is he.


Miki Aiko said:


> Rep mother fucker, rep! yah trick!


 
taking.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking this one *rep*


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2009)

I know I shouldn't be posting without contributing or taking something, but if anyone has any Hatsune Miku avys they're not using, please post them.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 13, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


​


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​


 Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> I'll rep you when I can,Dizzy.Btw,who is he.



sorry, I actually have no idea..  XD
///




Rep if taking. Credit is optional.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 13, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​



Sorry Jason, you snooze you lose.

Taking this.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> sorry, I actually have no idea..  XD
> ///
> 
> 
> ...


taking,will rep again.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 13, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I know I shouldn't be posting without contributing or taking something, but if anyone has any Hatsune Miku avys they're not using, please post them.



Here's a couple I haven't posted yet;



Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Here's a couple I haven't posted yet;
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Totally mine.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 13, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

will rep again.


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> Rep mother fucker, rep! yah trick!



I'll be taking this ... will rep of course


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2009)

taking this.


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2009)

avy dump. :x




​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _set_ 








​
Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2009)

​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2009)

​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2009)

​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2009)

just two more :x

Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional

sorry for the sextuple post. 

i just wanted to get rid of all this stuff *_*


----------



## Sima (Aug 13, 2009)

Cristal said:


> ​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional



Taking these.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2009)

I really shouldn't be asking in this section, but does anyone have any ace(one piece) avatars lying around?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking this. :]


----------



## Mish (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## krome (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking~ Will rep when I can.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking


----------



## SP (Aug 13, 2009)

Cristal said:


> avy dump. :x
> 
> 
> 
> ​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional



Stealing. :3 I can take 2 right?


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2009)

SP said:


> Stealing. :3 I can take 2 right?



take as many as you want. :]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2009)

Rep and credit (credit optional)



Dizzy Kitten said:


> Here's a couple I haven't posted yet;
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3



Taking this one


----------



## valerian (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll take the Sasuke ava, thank you very much.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional. 8D*

 I was booooorrreeeddd.

125x125


150x150


----------



## Feminist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

 Still booorreeeddd.

125x125


150x150


Signatures {transparent}:


----------



## valerian (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you still got the stock for this?


----------



## Mish (Aug 13, 2009)

So pretty, taking.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

taking. will rep laterz


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Cristal said:


> ​
> Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional


Taking.will rep when I can.<3


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking. you are now added to my rep list.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 13, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Have you still got the stock for this?


Yup.~
You can find it somewhere here.
It should be the first picture.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 13, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> same as above



r these already taken? =o


----------



## Tuan (Aug 13, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3





Nuke them said:


> Still booorreeeddd.
> 
> 
> 
> Signatures {transparent}:





taking these. rep on the way


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Milkshake (Aug 13, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> ]



taking <3


----------



## Feminist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Teehee.

125x125 



150x150


----------



## Feminist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Continued. C:

125x125


150x150


Signature:


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 13, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Teehee.



want, will rep&cred


----------



## Rika (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Taking Yoko 


Taking set till I get the avy to match your awesome sig. 

Will rep after I spread and will cred :3


----------



## choco bao bao (Aug 14, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional


reserving .


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2009)

Cristal said:


> avy dump. :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cristal said:


> ​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional





Cristal said:


> ​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional





Cristal said:


> ​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional





Cristal said:


> just two more :x
> 
> Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional
> 
> ...



taking those <333333


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 14, 2009)

Katty Perry avys

rep is optional, credit is a must


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 14, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Teehee.
> 125x125





Cristal said:


> avy dump. :x
> 
> 
> 
> ​Credit/Rep is appreciated but optional



Taking~ :>


----------



## Juli (Aug 14, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​



mine.. Need to spread rep..>_<


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 14, 2009)

Recently made. Rep & cred, pretty please.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Teehee.
> 
> 125x125
> 
> ...


reserving. all will be repped when I can.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2009)

Taking this one.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 14, 2009)

*　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　avas: rep & credit if taking　*


　​


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 14, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Recently made. Rep & cred, pretty please.



Taking.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 14, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## yes (Aug 14, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Taking~ :>



oh, someone already took the second one, dear.

you can take any other one though. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2009)

Taken


----------



## Krix (Aug 14, 2009)

MINE


----------



## yes (Aug 14, 2009)

no need for rep but credit is a must :]


----------



## Pixie (Aug 14, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> *Spoiler*: _the godfather set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Shinji set. Even though this is old.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking this <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

Credit :]


----------



## Pixie (Aug 14, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Krix (Aug 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



MINE.


----------



## valerian (Aug 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking Grimmjow.


----------



## Berry (Aug 14, 2009)

Just Rep (Credit would be fantastic)

Veritas avys



Bakuman Set (Rep + Credit)


----------



## Pixie (Aug 14, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 14, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



MINEEE. +++++++


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 14, 2009)

Berry said:


> Just Rep (Credit would be fantastic)
> 
> Veritas avys



Mine


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 14, 2009)

Cristal said:


> oh, someone already took the second one, dear.
> 
> you can take any other one though. :3



That was a mistake in quoting sorry.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

reps after cockblock<3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 14, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

holy shit, Sasuke ava plz 
if that's okay, i want that one instead of the SaiSaku one <3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 14, 2009)

sweets said:


> holy shit, Sasuke ava plz
> if that's okay, i want that one instead of the SaiSaku one <3



sure, that's fine~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

just repped


----------



## Feminist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

I think that's a fat Itachi. I'm not sure. 

125x125


----------



## Feminist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Continued~ o3o

150x150


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

looks like an old lady  oh, that's his aunt.


----------



## April (Aug 14, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Continued~ o3o



Taking ~ Will rep twice.


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)

I know xD I just read the comment, sorry


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

It's okay, if I don't use - you can have it.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 14, 2009)

@sweets
 Man, I was hoping it was a fat itachi.

:ho


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> 125x125



holy shit. reserving.

some ttgl avatars - _rep and cred thanks. <3_


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> MINEEE. +++++++





Izumi said:


> holy shit. reserving.
> 
> some ttgl avatars - _rep and cred thanks. <3_



do want <3 don't mind me ppl, i'm a avatar whore <3


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

^wut she said.


Izumi said:


> some ttgl avatars - _rep and cred thanks. <3_





Nuke them said:


> Continued~ o3o
> 
> 150x150


 The two of you can expect rep tmz.


----------



## Sine (Aug 14, 2009)

do whatever~


----------



## Laex (Aug 14, 2009)

Izumi said:


> holy shit. reserving.
> 
> some ttgl avatars - _rep and cred thanks. <3_




SimoNia its canon :ho


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

Shiner said:


> do whatever~



fukk yea, i steals everything bishhhhhh :3 
will rep (:

okay ppl i won't come back for a while, mkay?
i need to take a break from stealing avatars and shit


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

o shit, sweets! i want that sasuke + naruto avatar.


----------



## Laex (Aug 14, 2009)

lol izumi you want the stock, so you can make a whole epic set out of it? :ho


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually Alex, that's a nifty idea. I'm doing exactly that, I already have the stock.
+Reps for suggestion.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> holy shit. reserving.
> 
> some ttgl avatars - _rep and cred thanks. <3_





requesting stock. =]


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> requesting stock. =]



Here ya go.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tuan (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2009)

Credit the Aquatic Shop and rep me-


----------



## Rika (Aug 15, 2009)

WTF!?!? All my Yoko is gone? 

*EDIT: *


Taken. 

Have repped. Will rep again. And will cred when I use.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Meh. Becoming a rep whore. Halp. 

Hatsune Miku spaaaaam. o3o

125x125


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Credit the Aquatic Shop and rep me-



Taking the Luffy set.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Continued~

150x150


I'm pretty fond of the last one. :9


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 15, 2009)

fukk cant resist mikuuuuuu 
want the third and last 
ok i bann myself from anymore avas


----------



## Dango (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> I'm pretty fond of the last one. :9


omg;
source/stock please?


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

Dango said:


> omg;
> source/stock please?




:ho


----------



## Red Version (Aug 15, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Credit the Aquatic Shop and rep me-



Taking White beard


----------



## Sake (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Meh. Becoming a rep whore. Halp.
> 
> Hatsune Miku spaaaaam. o3o
> 
> 125x125



Taking C:

Will rep~

EDIT:


Rep and cred please.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

Got tired of this set



Rep, cred optional but appreciated


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Got tired of this set
> 
> 
> 
> Rep, cred optional but appreciated



Stock please!


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

What am I, a stock seller?


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2009)

Shiner said:


> do whatever~



Reserving


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> What am I, a stock seller?



You are, Kenny. 
Thanks!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Continued~
> 
> 150x150
> 
> ...


Taking.  will rep when can.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2009)

Shiner said:


> do whatever~





Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. <3





Nuke them said:


> Continued~ o3o
> 
> 150x150



all mine, repped


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 15, 2009)

Revy said:


> Taking.  will rep when can.



Omg~. i wanted to take this lol


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2009)

Taking     .


----------



## Pixie (Aug 15, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Totally mine.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Oh Miku.  Reserving.


----------



## Sharada (Aug 15, 2009)

Straight cougar


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Omnomnomnom. <3 Zombies.

125x125


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Continued~

150x150


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Continued~
> 
> 150x150



oh i want <333


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

asdjgfl. I'm making too many. D8

125x125


150x150


Signatures:


----------



## Anjo (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> asdjgfl. I'm making too many. D8
> 
> 125x125
> 
> ...


 
i want the sasu naru and the others

But can i have the sigs for ILU and LOLWUT?


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

D: No signatures were made for ilu or lolwut. ;______________;
<333 But you can take the ava's.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 15, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Sake (Aug 15, 2009)

Miku plz


Rep and cred. :3


----------



## Nicola (Aug 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Ohhhh, I like this one~

Taking.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Continued~
> 
> 150x150


 Expect many reps in the future from me.


----------



## Sima (Aug 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking these

Also if anyone has any L or Beyond Birthday avy's you don't want, let me know Thanks.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 15, 2009)

whoever wants, rep and credit


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 15, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking                                  .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2009)

Shiner said:


> do whatever~





dont think anyone claimed this yet


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2009)

Taken <3 ; Will Rep When Cockblock is over 

*WHERES ALL THE D.GRAY-MAN SHIT IN THIS PLACE. Anyone who can make a decent Allen/Lavi or D.Gray Ava/Sig will get some Repporz and Credz off me *


----------



## Rika (Aug 15, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:
			
		

> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Mine. 

Owe you two reps altogether. Imma getting there. 
Will cred


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> asdjgfl. I'm making too many. D8
> 
> 150x150
> 
> ...



taking. repn nows


----------



## krome (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Continued~
> 
> 150x150
> 
> ...



Taking~


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

^Tiffαny already has that one I think.
Well she has the 125x125 one.
 I'm not sure if you're both alright with having the same ava.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

A naruto set - rep and cred thanks. <3


----------



## krome (Aug 15, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> ^Tiffαny already has that one I think.
> Well she has the 125x125 one.
> I'm not sure if you're both alright with having the same ava.



I'm alright with it  I change it all the time, anyway.


----------



## Sine (Aug 15, 2009)

whatever again<3


----------



## krome (Aug 15, 2009)

Shiner said:


> whatever again<3



Taking~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 15, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Miku plz
> 
> 
> Rep and cred. :3



do want plz 
okay, im out again dammit


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> A naruto set - rep and cred thanks. <3


I already gave the exact same sig away, a few months ago


----------



## Nicola (Aug 15, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *WHERES ALL THE D.GRAY-MAN SHIT IN THIS PLACE. Anyone who can make a decent Allen/Lavi or D.Gray Ava/Sig will get some Repporz and Credz off me *



Same with me. 



Shiner said:


> whatever again<3





I want this. xDDD


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone got any sexy avys? Girl wise

will rep 2 times


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I already gave the exact same sig away, a few months ago



Oh shit then, sorry.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

No problem, also it's a set and not shit


----------



## Zach (Aug 15, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

I'm excessively making ava's. D8
<3 moarzombies.

125x125


Avatars 8-10 is Godric from Trueblood. Not exactly a zombie- but !


----------



## Feminist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Continued~

150x150


----------



## yes (Aug 15, 2009)

ANOTHER AVY DUMP. 





Must credit, rep not necessary. :3


----------



## yes (Aug 15, 2009)

these are basically 4 avas made of the same stock but like different sizes/variations. 




re host and credit. <3


----------



## krome (Aug 15, 2009)

Cristal said:


> these are basically 4 avas made of the same stock but like different sizes/variations.
> 
> 
> re host and credit. <3




Taking~ Will credit.


----------



## yes (Aug 15, 2009)

credit <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

Cristal said:


> ANOTHER AVY DUMP.
> re host plz. :]
> 
> 
> ...



Will rep anyways and credit


----------



## krome (Aug 15, 2009)

Cristal said:


> re host and credit <3



Taking this too


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not using these anymore.
Simon x Nia sets





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









if you need resizing let me know
rep and cred plz. 



Nuke them said:


> Continued~
> 
> 150x150



I'll take this plz, as soon as I use


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 16, 2009)

Cristal said:


> ANOTHER AVY DUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO cute. Taking. will cred.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2009)

> ]



Rep would be appreciated


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

rep & cred
​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> rep & cred
> ​



Will take


----------



## Izumi (Aug 16, 2009)

Reserving. pek
Also requesting for stock!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 16, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Continued~
> 
> 150x150


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 16, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Continued~
> 
> 150x150


 prepare to be repped to kingdomcome<3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 16, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

rep + cred


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3





FoxSpirit said:


> rep + cred



minez <3333


----------



## firefist (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2009)

I used that as a sig, Firefist. 

Credit the Aquatic Shop and rep me-


----------



## valerian (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking Sasuke. Got to spread some rep first. =/



Firefist said:


>



Taking the ava.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 16, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Black Kids, is a band. Listen to them if you're into dance/pop. o3o

125x125






Revy said:


> prepare to be repped to kingdomcome<3


----------



## Feminist (Aug 16, 2009)

*Rep~Credit is optional 8D*

continued. o3o

150x150


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Reserving. pek
> Also requesting for stock!



Here ya go


----------



## yes (Aug 16, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Black Kids, is a band. Listen to them if you're into dance/pop. o3o
> 
> 125x125


reserving the oh baby one. :3


----------



## Nicola (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking. 

Edit: Ugh, have to wait until cockblock ends~ D:


----------



## Muse (Aug 16, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Must credit, rep not necessary. :3



Gaw I want this one 

Cred for you of course<3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 16, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Peak (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


Taking.

Repped.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 16, 2009)

That's the best cosply I ever did see.reserving.will rep when can.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 16, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> I... want this as well.



Haha, that's fine~ just remember to rep when you can. XDD


----------



## Nicola (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, don't worry, I will. <333 It might take a while because I still have to spread and all, but I would never forget to rep you.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2009)

*　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　rep & credit if taking*

​


----------



## krome (Aug 16, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> continued. o3o
> 
> 150x150



Taking~ 

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Mish (Aug 16, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​



So mine.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 16, 2009)

okita said:


> Taking~
> 
> Will rep when I can.


 oh baby is reserved by cristal. She  has the 125x125 one. 
Ehhh, you're going to have to ask her if she'll allow you to take the 150x150 one. But you can still take Yoko.


----------



## krome (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I'll just take Yoko then.


----------



## Alice (Aug 16, 2009)

Most wanted 

Rep and cred bastards


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​


​Taking this .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> I want the Lucario one
> 
> And I can't rep ya  I'll credit



I'll rep her for you.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 16, 2009)

( 'cuz a lot of people taking my avys at the moment 'gotta spread and whatnot, just a reminder to _please_ remember to rep when you can.  <33 )





Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​



Taking Sasuke ava.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


Taking for future use. 
Will rep rep now and credit when using.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking but gotta spread  

24


----------



## Sake (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ( 'cuz a lot of people taking my avys at the moment 'gotta spread and whatnot, just a reminder to _please_ remember to rep when you can.  <33 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking         <3

I'll rep you 2 times after I spread.


----------



## Mish (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ( 'cuz a lot of people taking my avys at the moment 'gotta spread and whatnot, just a reminder to _please_ remember to rep when you can.  <33 )
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Satoko and Rika. pek

Mine.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​



Swiping this


----------



## Tuan (Aug 16, 2009)

Alice said:


> Most wanted
> 
> Rep and cred bastards





sure will


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 16, 2009)

do want <3


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2009)

avy dump


*Spoiler*: __ 










+rep plz, cred is not necessary :3-


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 16, 2009)

do want


----------



## Kairi (Aug 16, 2009)

Yoink.


----------



## Sine (Aug 16, 2009)

i'll take this starrdust


----------



## Sima (Aug 16, 2009)

Starr said:


> avy dump
> 
> 
> 
> +rep plz, cred is not necessary :3-



Mines    <3


----------



## Feminist (Aug 17, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional 8D*

Way too many.

125x125


150x150



Planning more ava's. 8D
I heard lavi/allen, expeeect eet.


----------



## Juli (Aug 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking Alucard..<3 *reps*


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2009)

>


Just Rep Thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2009)

This plz


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> 150x150



taking this one 

will rep as soon as possible


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Planning more ava's. 8D
> *I heard lavi/allen, expeeect eet.*



Now this is what I LOVE to hear


----------



## Sake (Aug 17, 2009)

Rep and cred.




*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## Velvet (Aug 17, 2009)

*rep/credit*


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 17, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Rep and cred.



Taken


----------



## Pixie (Aug 17, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Uffie (Aug 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Ulqui and Miku pleaseee


----------



## Mozu (Aug 17, 2009)

WHY YOU-- You had better use that in 24 hr Uffie, that's all I've got to say. 

Giving away...





Rep and cred.


----------



## krome (Aug 17, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> WHY YOU-- You had better use that in 24 hr Uffie, that's all I've got to say.
> 
> Giving away...
> 
> ...



MINE~


----------



## Nicola (Aug 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Awwww, shoot... I gotta have this.  I still owe you another rep, too... but eh, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



QUICK BEFORE ANYTHING TAKES IT 

 Stock for this pleasee?


Colpetto said:


> Awwww, shoot... I gotta have this.  I still owe you another rep, too... but eh, I couldn't resist.



Noooo My OTP


----------



## Berry (Aug 17, 2009)

Rep 



Rep + Credit

Revy set


----------



## krome (Aug 17, 2009)

Berry said:


> Rep + Credit
> 
> Revy set



~ Will rep and cred.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

Berry said:


> Rep
> 
> 
> Taking this.
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2009)

Taking Vegeta avatar.

*looks for scale*


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> ( 'cuz a lot of people taking my avys at the moment 'gotta spread and whatnot, just a reminder to _please_ remember to rep when you can.  <33 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Roy Mustang? If it is I'm taking it.  I'll have to rep you twice now.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Is that Roy Mustang?



Yep~ 

////




Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Yep~
> 
> ////
> 
> ...



This for sure,
and I changed my mind about the Kakashi ava
if anyone wanted it


----------



## Sima (Aug 17, 2009)

Taking these<3


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2009)

sweets said:


> This for sure,
> and I changed my mind about the Kakashi ava
> if anyone wanted it



I'll take the Kakashi avatar.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 17, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional. 8D*

I made him look like cross. ;~; Spammu.

125x125


150x150


----------



## 305 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Yep~
> 
> ////



 

fff gas mask love, might you have the original of this?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 17, 2009)

kettel said:


> fff gas mask love, might you have the original of this?



heh, 'gotta love 'em


----------



## Nicola (Aug 17, 2009)

I want this. xD I can't help it, lulz.

Damn, all of these awesome avvies are killing me!  And the cockblocks are getting so annoying, too... ;-;


----------



## Peak (Aug 17, 2009)

Taking this.

Repping you once 24 hour is over.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2009)

Do . Want.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2009)

Nuke them said:


>



I hope you dont mind waiting for 3 reps


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2009)

Taking. Very nice as usual, Velvet.


----------



## Alice (Aug 18, 2009)

Rep and cred


----------



## Mish (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine, once I finish the dare of wearing this set for 2 days.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 18, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Izumi (Aug 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Taking before anyone else.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine 

Will rep you after seal is lifted.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 18, 2009)

For anyone who wants it 

rep + cred plz


----------



## Berry (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll take Sanji

Cheers


----------



## Sake (Aug 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



Mineeeeeeee


----------



## Feminist (Aug 18, 2009)

*Rep~ Credti is optional. 8D*

Comic books. 89

125x125


150x150


----------



## Pixie (Aug 18, 2009)

some higurashi stuff~ 




Rep if taking. Credit is optional.


----------



## Muse (Aug 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> Rep and cred



Taking 

+reps and cred for you


----------



## Mish (Aug 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some higurashi stuff~
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



FFFFFFF Mine. 


I'll rep now, but I have to wait until I finish with this set.


----------



## Leraine (Aug 18, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFF 


the quality of avatars being left here is getting ridiculously good.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> Rep and cred





dips! 


Kenshin?


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 18, 2009)

Do want pek


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some higurashi stuff~
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Awesome, taking.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> You better use it in 24 hours, that's all I gotta say



The time limit is 48 hours not 24


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some higurashi stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking third one.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Comic books. 89
> 
> 125x125
> 
> ...



Taking the Flash!


----------



## Blackheart17 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some higurashi stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take the one with just Keichi and the bat.

Rep for you.


----------



## Dellyshess (Aug 18, 2009)

Rep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2009)

Want, will get reps.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 18, 2009)

*avas: rep & credit*


----------



## Nicola (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you mind if I take these two? It may take a while for me to rep for both of 'em since I still have to wait for the cockblock to end, but it can be done.


----------



## 305 (Aug 18, 2009)

❤


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm also taking the other superwoman one ty


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2009)

kettel said:


> ❤



this

but could the border be black 1 pixel?


----------



## 305 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gecka said:


> this
> 
> but could the border be black 1 pixel?



solid, not dotted yes?



:]


----------



## Rika (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine. 

Will rep you when I can (repped you for last avy) and will cred when I use.


----------



## Sima (Aug 18, 2009)

most deffinately taking<3


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 18, 2009)

kettel said:


> ❤


 taking suigetsu ^^

thanks


----------



## krome (Aug 18, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some higurashi stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.



Taking~


----------



## Muse (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmm...i made sum random avys/sigs today, not sure if anyone will want them..they're pretty simple.  But i don't want them so if you do go ahead and have 'em 









this is a set:


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> Comic books. 89
> 
> 150x150



I'll take the Bats



kettel said:


> ❤



And that one. I dunno if the person above me took it though. Don't recognize the name but reps anyway


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2009)

kettel said:


> ❤


 Taking.         
Will rep later


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2009)

taking ,will rep later.<3


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Rep.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Taking this one~~ pretty sure noone else did.


----------



## Feminist (Aug 18, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional. 8D*

Everyone is posting flippin awesome ava's. 

125x125


150x150


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2009)

This plz


----------



## Muse (Aug 18, 2009)

D'Awww...do want


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep



will rep in 24 hours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

Rep and cred ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

Continued ~


----------



## αce (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope you can wait for two reps


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I hope you can wait for two reps



I can wait


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Continued ~


Viral mine


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Viral mine



Si, just don't forget to rep and cred


----------



## Zack (Aug 19, 2009)

mine please .


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


----------



## Uffie (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



taking    

I'll rep you when I cannn


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

a few more..



rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Nicola (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, Dizzy Kitten? Sorry to ask and all, but do you have any Megurine Luka avvies to giveaway... possibly?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Hey, Dizzy Kitten? Sorry to ask and all, but do you have any Megurine Luka avvies to giveaway... possibly?



Sorry, I don't..  but I'll be sure to make some later


----------



## Nicola (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, it's fine that you don't have any.  But I'm glad to hear that you will make some later.  <3


Lol, I just saw this post... but anyway, I'm taking this.


----------



## Berry (Aug 19, 2009)

Rep + Credit


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


Taking,will rep now.


----------



## Yoona (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3


 Taking the Konan one. Will rep you^_^


----------



## Nami (Aug 19, 2009)

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Nicola (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



TAKING!!! <3333 pek

Will rep as soon as I can... I'm under another cockblock once again. xD


----------



## Muse (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking...+reps


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 19, 2009)

Alice said:


> Most wanted
> 
> Rep and cred bastards



Can I claim it since the previous person who took it hasn't worn it yet after 48 hours?


----------



## Uffie (Aug 19, 2009)

Just a couple of things, rep/cred if you life.


----------



## Mish (Aug 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Just a couple of things, rep/cred if you life.



Mineeee.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Just a couple of things, rep/cred if you life.



Mine              .


----------



## krome (Aug 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Just a couple of things, rep/cred if you life.



Taking~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2009)

this plz


----------



## Nami (Aug 19, 2009)

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh shi-- Lavi  Taken <333


----------



## Uffie (Aug 19, 2009)

rep/cred if you like


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> rep/cred if you like



I'll be taking this one.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2009)

want <3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Rep if taking. Credit is optional. :3



I'll be taking this <3.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking but have to spread before i rep but do you have the stock and if so can i have please ?


----------



## Sen (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking 

Will use soon and rep when I can <3


----------



## Mozu (Aug 19, 2009)

dizzy should do more champloo


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2009)

indeed


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> dizzy should do more champloo



sure, i'll start making more~


----------



## Mozu (Aug 19, 2009)

success~


----------



## Tuan (Aug 19, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> Can I claim it since the previous person who took it hasn't worn it yet after 48 hours?




no you can not since i'm on signature ban for another 2 days  

sorry


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 19, 2009)

i want,will rep laterz


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2009)

would any one happen to have a smexy gif. sig?


----------



## Mish (Aug 19, 2009)

Just Rep


----------



## Monark (Aug 19, 2009)

A couple .gif tags (sans ava unfortunately):

both are from the trailer of the upcoming movie Ninja Assassin, starring Rain. 





rep/cred if you use either (and a PM or profile message wouldn't hurt, just so i know)


----------



## Feminist (Aug 19, 2009)

*Rep~ Credit is optional. 8D*

I still have loads I need to post and get rid of. o3o

125x125


150x150


----------



## Slacker (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll take the Brad one.


----------



## Zach (Aug 19, 2009)

Taking Al            .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> 150x150



So taking Yoko.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

some samurai champloo stuff~ 





rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you<3 rep after 24hrs


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some samurai champloo stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get the stock for this?


----------



## krome (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some samurai champloo stuff~
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking


----------



## Pixie (Aug 19, 2009)

Gecka said:


> where did you get the stock for this?



I got them from deviantart, photobucket, etc.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 19, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some samurai champloo stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this one is cute, mine! >:3
+rep


----------



## Monark (Aug 19, 2009)

want.

will rep and cred.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Mozu (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine mine mine  I'd take them all of course


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some samurai champloo stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wants it


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2009)

deathnote avys: mellow,matt & near



rep is a must, cred is unnecessary.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2009)

this plz; will rep


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 20, 2009)

mine  rep + cred.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 20, 2009)

Starr said:


> deathnote avys: mellow,matt & near
> 
> 
> 
> rep is a must, cred is unnecessary.



 Mine, also requesting for stock.


----------



## Nami (Aug 20, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 20, 2009)

This is one set i just made two different types of edges.



*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Izumi (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone have any Death Note sigs/avas give them away to meee.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

I used to on my old computer


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2009)

Taking this set. Forgot to quote the ava.

+reps for epicness.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 20, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Velvet (Aug 20, 2009)

*rep/credit*


----------



## Pixie (Aug 20, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Anjo (Aug 20, 2009)

Starr said:


> deathnote avys: mellow,matt & near
> 
> 
> 
> rep is a must, cred is unnecessary.


 
Taking rep++++


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

Rep. Credit if you want.


/inb4lanna :ho


----------



## Mish (Aug 20, 2009)

Rep pl0x


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2009)

Lavi, Kanda, LaviKanda stuff anyone?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> /inb4lanna :ho



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 20, 2009)

Mish said:


> Rep pl0x



Taking  .


----------



## Muse (Aug 20, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Forget the one I called earlier, I want this...and rep ASAP


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

I bring more.





Rep. Cred, optional.


----------



## yes (Aug 20, 2009)

another avy dump
be warned, many of these avy's are crappy because I got bored like halfway through making these >_>





credit but rep is not necessary :]


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2009)

Cristal said:


> another avy dump
> 
> 
> 
> credit but rep is not necessary :]



i like. i take <3


----------



## yes (Aug 20, 2009)

Credit. Rep is highly appreciated but not needed. :3


----------



## Muse (Aug 20, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Credit. Rep is highly appreciated but not needed. :3



This...rep and cred<3


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

I bring even moar ._.




Repz, credit optional.


----------



## yes (Aug 20, 2009)

credit. rep is appreciated but not needed. :]


----------



## yes (Aug 20, 2009)

Credit. rep is appreciated but not needed <3


----------



## yes (Aug 20, 2009)

credit. rep is not needed <3


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 20, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Rep. Credit if you want.





Aleximaru said:


> I bring even moar ._.
> 
> 
> 
> Repz, credit optional.



I has? Thank woo.


----------



## Sake (Aug 20, 2009)

Cristal said:


> another avy dump
> be warned, many of these avy's are crappy because I got bored like halfway through making these >_>
> 
> 
> credit but rep is not necessary :]



waaant <3 will cred and rep


----------



## Kairi (Aug 20, 2009)

rep/cred.


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

Kairi said:


> rep/cred.



mien kty.      .


----------



## Mozu (Aug 20, 2009)

Set 




catgirls


----------



## Yoona (Aug 20, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> I bring even moar ._.
> 
> 
> 
> Repz, credit optional.



Taking this thanks +rep


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> I bring even moar ._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takung Susano


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 20, 2009)

Cristal said:


> another avy dump
> be warned, many of these avy's are crappy because I got bored like halfway through making these >_>
> 
> 
> ...



Me wants.<3


----------



## Mish (Aug 20, 2009)

Uchiha & SN Avys


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll take dis one


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

taking for mike!


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *rep/credit*



reserving<3



Starr said:


> deathnote avys: mellow,matt & near



Taking this too.


----------



## Sine (Aug 20, 2009)

mine    mine


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 20, 2009)

*some Miku avas; rep & credit*


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2009)

tank yu shiner!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2009)

do want this <3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2009)

Reserving. My rep should make up for the wait.


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

sweets said:


> <3



mien. kty <3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2009)

shiz, you toke it?


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2009)

Cristal said:


> credit. rep is not needed <3



Taking~


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2009)

Vegeta didn't want it. 

Rep, cred, etc.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 20, 2009)

And on that note



I can resize/edit for anyone that wants it.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Vegeta didn't want it.
> 
> Rep, cred, etc.




Mine, Bro                                           .


----------



## valerian (Aug 20, 2009)

Mish said:


> Uchiha & SN Avys



Taking this.


----------



## Muse (Aug 20, 2009)

rep/cred if taking


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> rep/cred if taking



Mine<3

Thanks


----------



## Mai (Aug 21, 2009)

Mish said:


> Rep pl0x



Taking


----------



## Demon Lord (Aug 21, 2009)

Some need to be cropped, I can if you want. Rep if taking :3


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Mine, also requesting for stock.



here you go , sorry so late.


----------



## Mia (Aug 21, 2009)

random shit


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2009)

Allen . Taken <3


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2009)

Taking


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)

Leftovers



just rep


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)

just rep


----------



## Nami (Aug 21, 2009)

Taking   .


----------



## Necro?sthete (Aug 21, 2009)

The usual


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2009)

Mia said:


> random shit



Mine mine.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 21, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)

shop leftovers. rep and cred


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2009)

rep and cred


----------



## Mish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rep, credit is optional.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Mish said:


> Rep, credit is optional.



Reserving.


----------



## Mish (Aug 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Reserving.



Okay, just make sure you rep when using them.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 21, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Definitely mine. :3


----------



## Nami (Aug 21, 2009)

Mish said:


>



Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2009)

More Allen


----------



## Mαri (Aug 21, 2009)

alskdjfakhgla Taking  .


----------



## Necro?sthete (Aug 21, 2009)

....





....


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 21, 2009)

Taking. :x3


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2009)

This is mine.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 21, 2009)

Reserving this .

Will use in awhile .

Rep given  .


----------



## Slacker (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll take this one.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 21, 2009)

and i'll take this one :]


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep and cred



Taking~

Will Rep and Cred


----------



## Mish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rep only.


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2009)

Mish said:


> Rep only.



Taking SasuSaku one.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 21, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## krome (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine~


----------



## Mish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking this.


----------



## Dango (Aug 21, 2009)

practice



credit me in your location or something


----------



## Lust (Aug 21, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Reserving 

EDIT : Damn it, can't rep Dx Someone else can use this~


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking

reppn nowsss


----------



## Tuan (Aug 21, 2009)

Dango said:


> practice
> 
> 
> 
> credit me in your location or something




mine :] 
will use shortly


----------



## E (Aug 21, 2009)

cred i guess ~(>'3'>


----------



## Sine (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll be taking this shoo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Cero (Aug 21, 2009)

Dango said:


> practice
> 
> 
> 
> credit me in your location or something



taking grim


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 21, 2009)

do want <3 will rep


----------



## Pixie (Aug 21, 2009)

just trying out a new style..



rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## krome (Aug 21, 2009)

~       Taking.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> just trying out a new style..



Taking this one.


----------



## 305 (Aug 22, 2009)

❤


----------



## Gecka (Aug 22, 2009)

so sexy


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 22, 2009)

I havea bunch of cc pics so i figured i would make some sets out of them so i can get them off my comp.. may post more later.


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2009)

Taking first one and reserving second one

I'll rep you twice if you wait.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 22, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> I havea bunch of cc pics so i figured i would make some sets out of them so i can get them off my comp.. may post more later.



that sexy b**** 
do want.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 22, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Jesus Christ, Itachi is awesome. Taking Itachi.


----------



## Nami (Aug 22, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> just trying out a new style..
> 
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional <3


 


kettel said:


> ❤



Taking


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Allen Again  Taken <33


----------



## Pixie (Aug 22, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 22, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Credit. rep is appreciated but not needed <3



I believe nobody took this. It´s mine now


----------



## yes (Aug 22, 2009)

^ sure just remember to cred. :]

another avy/sig dump no credit/rep needed~


*Spoiler*: _small sig_ 








Avy's. :x


----------



## Nicola (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe I missed all of those Allen avvies. O_o Heh, it's like I am under a curse or something since I am always missing them... 

Well, if anyone has anymore, I'll be stalking here. 



Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Oh, and I'll reserve this avvie.  Will rep when I can~ <3


----------



## yes (Aug 22, 2009)

continued~




no cred/rep needed :]


----------



## yes (Aug 22, 2009)

continued~




no rep/cred needed :]


----------



## yes (Aug 22, 2009)

continued~




ahh, sorry I made so much. >< I'll try to stop, really. ;____;
no cred/rep needed


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Dibs on these too .


----------



## Monark (Aug 22, 2009)

some sh*tty avis i forgot i had 150x150 all. 
rep if you take/ cred optional but greatly appreciated


----------



## Sima (Aug 22, 2009)

Cristal said:


> continued~
> 
> 
> no cred/rep needed :]



Taking these<33


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 22, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Continued ~



i will take this +reps


----------



## yes (Aug 22, 2009)

finally, all done. 

rep/cred is not needed :] <3


----------



## krome (Aug 22, 2009)

Cristal said:


> finally, all done.
> 
> rep/cred is not needed :] <3



Taking


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 22, 2009)

Cristal said:


> continued~



Taking                                           .


----------



## Laex (Aug 22, 2009)

Cristal said:


> finally, all done.
> 
> rep/cred is not needed :] <3



amg  this is mien 


do you have a stock for all these images?


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 22, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Taking SasuSaku one.





Mish said:


> Rep only.



Taking the NaruSasu one


----------



## yes (Aug 22, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> amg  this is mien
> 
> 
> do you have a stock for all these images?



I do, but do you want all of them or just a selected few?

edit: oh wait, I deleted some of the stock. D: sorry. >_> I can give you the ones I do have though. :]


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 22, 2009)

Rep & Cred


----------



## Cero (Aug 22, 2009)

Cristal said:


> continued~
> 
> 
> no cred/rep needed :]



Hahaha awesome


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 22, 2009)

Taking these also... so cute  >.<


----------



## Sine (Aug 23, 2009)

rep only



minE then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2009)

rep for stock


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2009)

For senior members only.. avie wont work for junior members.


----------



## Hauyser (Aug 23, 2009)

Kushina and Minato; _sex_.


----------



## Alice (Aug 23, 2009)

Leftovers, rep and optionally cred pls


----------



## Shorty (Aug 23, 2009)

Taking Dante


----------



## Hauyser (Aug 23, 2009)

Hauyser said:


> Kushina and Minato; _sex_.



Lightened and sharpened the icon:


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 23, 2009)

Shiner said:


> rep only
> 
> 
> i'll take these =}


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> For senior members only.. avie wont work for junior members.



Taking this set.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 23, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



*take*


----------



## Kisuke (Aug 23, 2009)

hey i'd like to request a .gif ava? unless im not senior enough :S although i saw some1 with 100 posts with 1.

could i possibly get 1 of deidara's land mines going off in the latest episode (u know the bit when he supposidly fell on them) thanks if u can help 

[edit] or behaps deidara exeting the smoke on the bird after that part?


----------



## Mish (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Reserving, will rep once 24 hours is up. C:


----------



## krome (Aug 23, 2009)

Alice said:


> Leftovers, rep and optionally cred pls



Taking~ pek Will rep when I can.


----------



## Higawa (Aug 23, 2009)

Just made some avas in 5minutes!

Rep pls 
Cred only if you want


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Just made some avas in 5minutes!
> 
> Rep pls
> Cred only if you want



Taking this, but could you make it a bit lighter?


----------



## On and On (Aug 23, 2009)

Om nom nom mine


----------



## Kisuke (Aug 23, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Just made some avas in 5minutes!


i shall take and rep if other person doesnt want? i like the darkness


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



taking thanks


----------



## Higawa (Aug 23, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Taking this, but could you make it a bit lighter?



that a bit better?
sorry the source is really dark!


----------



## sworder (Aug 23, 2009)

taking       .


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2009)

Higawa said:


> that a bit better?
> sorry the source is really dark!



Much better.  Thanks.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 23, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## On and On (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



miiiine. thanks


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3




will takin this   +reps


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 23, 2009)

Taking SakuIno Icon by Dizzy. Cba quoting


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

Rep, credit me in your location for the avy :3
No credit for the sig, just rep <3


----------



## Sunako (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



The Sasuhina one is mine


----------



## Emily (Aug 23, 2009)

If someone feels like using some of these, please rep and credit me.


----------



## Laex (Aug 23, 2009)

Caran said:


> If someone feels like using some of these, please rep and credit me.



/inb4kennytotakenaruav

I LOVE THIS ONE.

mien


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 23, 2009)

HINATA IS MINE


----------



## Kairi (Aug 23, 2009)

FUCK, CAT.


Taken.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy shit Colpetto, I beat you by like, a second


----------



## Nicola (Aug 23, 2009)

Whoa, I didn't notice that you took that avvie before me.  And I already repped and everything. xDDD Haha, oh well.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 23, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> The Sasuhina one is mine



Just in case you wanted it, here's the 125x125 version so that the white doesn't appear outside the border.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Just in case you wanted it, here's the 125x125 version so that the white doesn't appear outside the border.



Thank you <3


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2009)

Caran said:


> If someone feels like using some of these, please rep and credit me.



Taking Sanji.


----------



## krome (Aug 23, 2009)

Caran said:


> If someone feels like using some of these, please rep and credit me.



Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 23, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Emily (Aug 23, 2009)

Again, rep and credit in case someone wants these.


----------



## Mish (Aug 23, 2009)

Just Rep, pl0x


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 23, 2009)

^ Taking Sakura


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Just made some avas in 5minutes!
> 
> Rep pls
> Cred only if you want



Mine <3

Rep and Cred


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 23, 2009)

Made by Cap. Bassam
Rep Him.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


 i was waiting for you to give this one away thanks ^^


----------



## Uffie (Aug 23, 2009)

Just a couple of leftovers


----------



## Kisuke (Aug 23, 2009)

taking, will rep


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2009)

*Rep and Credit*

​


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Just a couple of leftovers



taking


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2009)

this plz


----------



## krome (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



TAKING.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Reserving this.

Just repped you for the last time.


----------



## Emily (Aug 24, 2009)

*Rep, credit optional*

​


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 24, 2009)

Caran said:


> ​


I call Naruto. Repped


I want Nel. Repped



Uffie said:


> Just a couple of leftovers



I want the girl with red hair. Repped


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2009)

Caran said:


> Again, rep and credit in case someone wants these.



Taking Ace


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2009)

Credit, rep if you want.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 24, 2009)

Rep + cred


----------



## Pixie (Aug 24, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking


----------



## firefist (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _HGSS set_ 










*Spoiler*: _Wargreymon/X set_


----------



## Emily (Aug 24, 2009)

Please rep if taking, crediting is optional.


----------



## valerian (Aug 24, 2009)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: _HGSS set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the Pokemon set.


----------



## Emily (Aug 24, 2009)

​


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 24, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Just a couple of leftovers



I want this. :3


----------



## Nami (Aug 24, 2009)

Reserving.


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 24, 2009)

Neg rep only.


----------



## Laex (Aug 24, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Neg rep only.



mike you whore 

this is mien


----------



## Kiki (Aug 24, 2009)

Caran said:


> ​



Taking.  +Rep! Thank you!


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rep + cred



Taking this epicness.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 24, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Aug 24, 2009)

Take it.


----------



## Kisuke (Aug 24, 2009)

yondy set i made in 5 mins.




Rep, credit is optional


----------



## krome (Aug 24, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



 Will rep when I can.


----------



## Lust (Aug 24, 2009)

Caran said:


> Please rep if taking, crediting is optional.​



Taking the SasuNaru one <3

Rep and Cred.


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 24, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



takin  have to spread some rep till i can rep u again dizzy i hope u can wait


----------



## Pixie (Aug 24, 2009)

kaspinio said:


> takin  have to spread some rep till i can rep u again dizzy i hope u can wait



yep, that's fine :]]


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3





Undaunted said:


> Neg rep only.


mines, +rep


----------



## Dango (Aug 25, 2009)

simpler style; one texture per avy practice
credit and rep highly appreciated;


----------



## Emily (Aug 25, 2009)

Taking this one


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine  Will rep after cockblock.


----------



## Emily (Aug 25, 2009)

sweets said:


> Mine  Will rep after cockblock.



Sure thing.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 25, 2009)

Dango said:


> simpler style; one texture per avy practice
> credit and rep highly appreciated;



taking:3      .


----------



## 305 (Aug 25, 2009)

wasn't in much of an animu making mood.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 25, 2009)

kettel said:


> wasn't in much of an animu making mood.



definitly taking this:ho


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2009)

Rep.




Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 25, 2009)

miiiiine <3

//////





rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> miiiiine <3
> 
> //////
> 
> ...



Taking this will rep when i spread. I hope i repped you for all the avies and didnt forget


----------



## Mish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Oh shiz, taking this.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2009)

Growlmon .... Taken


----------



## Lust (Aug 25, 2009)

Credit, rep is optional.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 25, 2009)

Took the NaruHina one from Caran but im too lazy to quote


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3





Aleximaru said:


> I bring more.
> 
> 
> Rep. Cred, optional.


Reserving these pl0x.


----------



## Emily (Aug 25, 2009)

Please rep if taking, credit is optional.​


----------



## Sunako (Aug 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> miiiiine <3
> 
> //////
> 
> ...



Taking kitty. Will rep soon


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 25, 2009)

Caran said:


> Please rep if taking, credit is optional.​


Taking. <3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2009)

Dango said:


> simpler style; one texture per avy practice
> credit and rep highly appreciated;



Taking this <3.


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

Dango said:


> simpler style; one texture per avy practice
> credit and rep highly appreciated;



reserving


----------



## Pixie (Aug 25, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2009)

'

hehe, do want <3 /willrep after cockblock
SORRY


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3


reserving, if I don't use it in 48 hrs. someone else can take


omoi! +reps!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2009)

Caran said:


> Please rep if taking, crediting is optional.




Taking these two.  Will rep and cred.


----------



## Felt (Aug 25, 2009)

rep/cred optional


----------



## On and On (Aug 25, 2009)

Caran said:


> Please rep if taking, credit is optional.​



IDK what this is from but it is *so* mine. ty


----------



## Uffie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hollie said:


> rep/cred optional



ohhh yes please


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> [
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



I'll take this  -__-.


----------



## Mish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just rep.


----------



## Laex (Aug 25, 2009)

taking this, already repped


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2009)

Will rep later :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

made some avies.. didnt add any effects just played with layer styles and colors.

Will post more in a bit... cosplay


----------



## Kisho (Aug 25, 2009)

can i have this one


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 25, 2009)

It's already taken, and you need to be a Senior Member.


----------



## Kisho (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh alright then.


----------



## Berry (Aug 25, 2009)

Rep.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It's already taken, and you need to be a Senior Member.



You dont have to be a senior member. Ifthe avie is 150x150 you can still use it just when you do it will automatically resize it to 125x125.



Kisho said:


> Oh alright then.



However yes you have to wait 48 hours before you can grab an avie that someone else grabbed if they havent used it by then.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 25, 2009)

My bad.....i just wanted to help.


----------



## 305 (Aug 26, 2009)

idek~ ❤


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

kettel said:


> idek~ ❤



Taking, will rep twice


----------



## Mozu (Aug 26, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2009)

Hatsune is mine.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 26, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



Taking, not sure if anyone has taken this though.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 26, 2009)

some of the sets/sigs I made before.. it's better this way than staying in my computer :>








Rep and Credit if any of them is taken.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 26, 2009)

kettel said:


> idek~ ❤




Requesting for stocks. pek


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> made some avies.. didnt add any effects just played with layer styles and colors.
> 
> Will post more in a bit... cosplay


 
Taking will rep later.


----------



## Felt (Aug 26, 2009)

rep/cred optional


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 26, 2009)

taking this


----------



## Higawa (Aug 26, 2009)

taking rep


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2009)

Sheesh I've missed a lot while I was away 


Guess _I'll_ be putting this to use.


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2009)

rep is must, cred is optional X3


----------



## Nami (Aug 26, 2009)

So mine.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 26, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional :3


----------



## Lust (Aug 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> rep/cred optional



Mine  rep and cred


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 26, 2009)

Some old stuff.
Both cred and rep are optional.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 












cred rep


----------



## Emily (Aug 26, 2009)

As always, please rep, crediting is optional.


----------



## Elle (Aug 26, 2009)

​ 
rep & credit please


----------



## Cero (Aug 26, 2009)

kettel said:


> idek~ ❤



take


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is must, cred is optional X3








Ally said:


> Some old stuff.
> Both cred and rep are optional.



mineeee


----------



## Laex (Aug 26, 2009)

excalibur!


----------



## 305 (Aug 26, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Requesting for stocks. pek



here you are. <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Yeobo (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is must, cred is optional X3



Reserving. 

Gotta start using these avs.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep is must, cred is optional X3



Taking.


----------



## Mish (Aug 26, 2009)

Just Rep. No nulls.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

Just Rep me betches<3


----------



## April (Aug 26, 2009)

Rep, and Cred if you take. :3


----------



## krome (Aug 26, 2009)

Mish said:


> Just Rep. No nulls.



Taking.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

Just Rep me betches<3


Edit: Just in case no one else saw


----------



## Kairi (Aug 26, 2009)

rep & cred if taken


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2009)

Ally said:


> Some old stuff.
> Both cred and rep are optional.



Taking Sanji.


----------



## Sine (Aug 26, 2009)

mine     .


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 26, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the first set *rep*


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 27, 2009)

Cloud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh shit, that's fucking boss.

Taken.


----------



## 305 (Aug 27, 2009)

btw, thanks for the sexy rep comments u gauiz. 8D


----------



## Mozu (Aug 27, 2009)

Asuka


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2009)

avy dump >3



rep plz, cred if ya want <3


----------



## Rika (Aug 27, 2009)

kettel said:
			
		

> btw, thanks for the sexy rep comments u gauiz. 8D



*sexy rep comment*

RESERVED. 

Rep now. Cred when use. 


**whispers* Anyone got Yoko Avys? Peeps always take them. *


----------



## Yumi (Aug 27, 2009)

Starr said:


>



*Reserving<3 Rep now<3*


----------



## Ina (Aug 27, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred if ya want <3


reserving :3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2009)

D.Gray-Man Stuff anyone? Like anything D.Gray?


----------



## Uffie (Aug 27, 2009)

taking this :3


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 27, 2009)

Elle said:


> ​
> rep & credit please



takin itachi  +rep and credit when i find the right sign to wear it with


----------



## Nami (Aug 27, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 27, 2009)

Starr said:


> avy dump >3
> 
> 
> 
> rep plz, cred if ya want <3


Taking Itachi ^^


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 27, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred if ya want <3



Reserving these two pek Will rep later today, I'm cockblocked.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 27, 2009)

mine


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes i went on a cosplay saving spree and yes i have more and maybe one day i will get done with them all.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 27, 2009)

asian gurlz 





rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Tuan (Aug 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> asian gurlz
> 
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional~




do want :droooooooooooooooooool



edit: rep in 24r


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 27, 2009)

taking this. rep


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 27, 2009)

rep or something.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll take this one.


----------



## Mish (Aug 27, 2009)

Rep pl0x <3


----------



## Mish (Aug 27, 2009)

Continued


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










do whatever you want with them:3


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 27, 2009)

^ Stealing first set and second avvie.


----------



## Nami (Aug 27, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking    .


----------



## Mαri (Aug 27, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> do whatever you want with them:3



Mine  .


----------



## Pixie (Aug 27, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Sima (Aug 27, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Yes i went on a cosplay saving spree and yes i have more and maybe one day i will get done with them all.



Taking  <3


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 27, 2009)

I stole that one Mariko-Chan


----------



## Mαri (Aug 27, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> I stole that one Mariko-Chan






Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional :3



I'll be taking this one then  .


----------



## Berry (Aug 27, 2009)

Vagabond  (Rep)





Cheer's.


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking

*Damn did i start  a new asian trend or something?*


----------



## krome (Aug 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 27, 2009)

Mish said:


> Rep pl0x <3



 do wanttttt


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll be taking this off your hands. 

reps.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


Taking  this instead.


----------



## Berry (Aug 27, 2009)

Revy said:


> Taking         .





Too late Revy.

RAWs


----------



## Laex (Aug 27, 2009)

you bring non-fail ren 

rep when i can


----------



## Yoona (Aug 27, 2009)

Mish said:


> Continued



Taking the Black kitten one.


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2009)

Just rep meh betches<3


----------



## Rika (Aug 28, 2009)

Taking. 

Repped. Will cred when in use.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 28, 2009)

Rep. Credit optional.
Been a while since I made some avatars.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 28, 2009)

do want


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2009)

Berry said:


> Too late Revy.
> 
> LINK


 Sorry.
didn't see that.Already changed my selection .


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Requesting stock! <3


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 28, 2009)

ngure said:


> Rep. Credit optional.
> Been a while since I made some avatars.


Taking Naruto Ava. Will rep after 24 hours


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine 

+repzors and credit.


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 28, 2009)

+rep & cred if using


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> +rep & cred if using



Mine (the first one.), will use this av tomorrow. Rep is cockblocked, will also rep tomorrow.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be taking Mia and Yoko <3.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 28, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2009)

Credit and Rep if taken


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> +rep & cred if using



Oh Shi--- Taken pek


----------



## Lust (Aug 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> +rep & cred if using



Mine  <333


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



taking this one...


----------



## Pixie (Aug 28, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking Crocodile.


----------



## Demon Lord (Aug 28, 2009)

Quick sig, cred and rep appreciated


----------



## Mαri (Aug 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> +rep & cred if using



Taking  .

Will use tomorrow, but rep and cred  .


----------



## Mish (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine 

Will rep now


----------



## Nicola (Aug 28, 2009)

Emily said:


> As always, please rep, crediting is optional.



I don't think anyone took this avvie yet, so I'll take eet. 


I'll take this one as well. ^^

The reps will be coming soon, so don't worry.


----------



## Zach (Aug 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking Itachi


----------



## krome (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine. pek


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


Taking the FF Character. Will rep later. Repblocked


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 28, 2009)

Rep and cred for Hibari set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 28, 2009)

Berry said:


> Vagabond  (Rep)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Taking both


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking and also requesting stock~<3

Cosplay avatars found at a cosplay site. ~ Rep and cred.


----------



## Sima (Aug 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Taking and also requesting stock~<3
> 
> Cosplay avatars found at a cosplay site. ~ Rep and cred.



Taking these, thanks<333


----------



## krome (Aug 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Taking and also requesting stock~<3
> 
> Cosplay avatars found at a cosplay site. ~ Rep and cred.



Taking~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 28, 2009)

Do want


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

Eh, might as well.

Rep and Cred~


----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



You know what... I'll take these.  Will rep as soon as I can~


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2009)

Take it if you want, just rep me for each one





Credit me if you wish, no need to though


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

Rep me betches<3

cred is opt.


----------



## krome (Aug 29, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Rep me betches<3
> 
> cred is opt.



Taking~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2009)

Taking <3


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2009)

rep and cred


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 29, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Take it if you want, just rep me for each one
> 
> 
> 
> Credit me if you wish, no need to though



Imma taking this one.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

Spades said:


> Eh, might as well.
> 
> Rep and Cred~



Punk is dead.
Billie Joe Armstrong fucking killed it. 

lol taking~


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2009)

Set, just rep
If you're only taking the ava or something, cred would be nice but not necessary


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2009)

rep and cred (:


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 29, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred (:



Mine  will use when rep cockblock is gone '-.-


----------



## Sunako (Aug 29, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred



Taking this <3


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 29, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Set, just rep
> If you're only taking the ava or something, cred would be nice but not necessary


I will take set


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

YAY, YOU POSTED 'EM! 

I'll reserve this one, though.  Will rep you when I can, love~ <3


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 29, 2009)

Taken.


----------



## Krix (Aug 29, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred (:



MIIIINNNEEEEE
will rep two times.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2009)

Taken, I now owe you Two Reps again 

Can I also have stock to this?


----------



## Sima (Aug 29, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred (:



I'll take these (:


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 29, 2009)

No credit needed. Rep is cool but it's optional.

I can resize either one, so message me if you want them but need em smaller/bigger.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 29, 2009)

Some old stuff.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 29, 2009)

Even more old stuff.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 29, 2009)

And done.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 29, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Taken, I now owe you Two Reps again
> 
> Can I also have stock to this?



Yeah sure. x


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Anjo (Aug 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


 
taking~ Rep!(when I spread)

requesting STOCK.


----------



## On and On (Aug 29, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Rep me betches<3
> 
> cred is opt.



ASUKA!  ++rep


----------



## Mαri (Aug 29, 2009)

Ally said:


> Even more old stuff.



Taking  .(Repped)

Will use as soon as possible!  .


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 29, 2009)

Taking fershur


----------



## Pixie (Aug 29, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Alice (Aug 29, 2009)

rep and cred if taking any :3


----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep and cred if taking any :3



Taking.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2009)

do want <3


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2009)

Rep and cred :3


----------



## krome (Aug 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep and cred if taking any :3



Taking. pek


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 29, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



takin  i need to spread though before i can rep u again dizzy, hope u can wait


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 29, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> No credit needed. Rep is cool but it's optional.
> 
> I can resize either one, so message me if you want them but need em smaller/bigger.


I am sorry but i have to take this


----------



## Nami (Aug 29, 2009)

Taking        .


----------



## Pixie (Aug 29, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

Some Miku avatars I used ~ Rep and Cred<3


----------



## Pixie (Aug 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Some Miku avatars I used ~ Rep and Cred<3



Gorgeous. Taking~ <3

repped and will cred when in use


----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Some Miku avatars I used ~ Rep and Cred<3



Taking!


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 29, 2009)

kaspinio said:


> takin  i need to spread though before i can rep u again dizzy, hope u can wait



damn,  let me know when u stop using it?


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 29, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Taking the FF Character. Will rep later. Repblocked


Have repped


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2009)

Some are not really that good 
rep and cred :3


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2009)

Ally said:


> Even more old stuff.





Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



Taking these two.  Will rep.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Some Miku avatars I used ~ Rep and Cred<3



 Do very much want! 
Reserving

EDIT: Repped  .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 30, 2009)

random stuff I made, anyone who wants it can take it


----------



## Mai (Aug 30, 2009)

rep and cred (:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 30, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> random stuff I made, anyone who wants it can take it



Rep and cred


----------



## Kiki (Aug 30, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred (:



Taking~!
Thank you. Repped and will credit.
Requesting stock, please?


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2009)

taking~ repped!


----------



## Mai (Aug 30, 2009)

ngure said:


> Taking~!
> Thank you. Repped and will credit.
> Requesting stock, please?


----------



## Kiki (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Some Miku avatars I used ~ Rep and Cred<3



Taking this <333333.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 30, 2009)

Rep/Cred


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 30, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Rep/Cred



Mine 

+rep and cred


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay, No one has taken this yet  Mine! <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Koroshi said:


> Rep/Cred






Taking the Boa stock pek

Reps for you and credit


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 30, 2009)

safe yo


----------



## Cax (Aug 30, 2009)

Rep.


----------



## Cax (Aug 30, 2009)

Rep.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2009)

Taking. Will rep+cred


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2009)

> [Taking the Boa stock pek
> 
> Reps for you and credit



damn you baneeee




Cax said:


> Rep.



taking itachi


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2009)

Taking. Will rep+cred


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Just rep

Edit:


Rep


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any Kisame art?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I got one pic, lemme check menz.


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 30, 2009)

Cax said:


> Rep.






so beautiful  takinn  +rep


----------



## Emily (Aug 30, 2009)

Please rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



seems like nobody has taken this so I'm taking this <3. Repped already.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Rep/Cred


 
Taking for a friend,can i have the stock too?


----------



## valerian (Aug 30, 2009)

Any Hunter x Hunter avatars up for giveaway?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 30, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Sima (Aug 30, 2009)

Mai said:


> Some are not really that good
> rep and cred :3



Taking   <3


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> 3



Taken 

.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking, credit is optional.



Taking Naruto ava.

Will rep.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3



I'll be taking this one.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 30, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2009)

Do want


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 30, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is up to you.




​


----------



## krome (Aug 30, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> rep if taking, credit is up to you.
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely, I want this one. Will rep + cred


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional <3




take and request stock :3


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2009)

sweets said:


> Do want



Who is this girl?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Who is this girl?



Me forgets, me thinks her name's Lala


----------



## On and On (Aug 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



pretty sure no one took this.

it looks epic, so i'm snagging. what the hell is it from?


----------



## pfft (Aug 31, 2009)

Cax said:


> Rep.



i want this one. claimed bitch

I want to use the top one


----------



## Mai (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 31, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Who is this girl?





sweets said:


> Me forgets, me thinks her name's Lala



It's Luka.


----------



## Mai (Aug 31, 2009)

Team 7 avatars 


rep, cred is optional :3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2009)

Any Hitman Reborn Stuff?


----------



## Pixie (Aug 31, 2009)

The Comedian said:


> it looks epic, so i'm snagging. what the hell is it from?



To be honest, I have no idea 


Kelsey♥ said:


> Any Hitman Reborn Stuff?



I'll work on some later, I have a lot of KHR stocks to use up


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome thanks Dizzy-Chan pek


----------



## Izumi (Aug 31, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Any Hitman Reborn Stuff?



Oh Kelsey. 
I've got six avatars, mostly Mukuro~<3


----------



## Mia (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Yαriko (Aug 31, 2009)

Mia said:


>



this is so mine


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 31, 2009)

Mia said:


>



Mine 

rep+cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh shi-- They be sexy 

2 Reps coming your way . 
*If I dont use these within 48 hours DO NOT use them. I will use them in due time.*


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 31, 2009)

Mai said:


> Team 7 avatars
> 
> 
> rep, cred is optional :3



Taking the Naruto ava. +rep for ya!


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 31, 2009)

rep/cred


----------



## Pixie (Aug 31, 2009)

some KHR stuff <3





rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2009)

Yaay  Theres Rep coming your way  will rep after block
*If I dont use these within 48 hours DO NOT use them. I will use them in due time.*


----------



## Sake (Aug 31, 2009)

Mia said:


>



Want 

will cred and rep.


----------



## Nami (Aug 31, 2009)

Taking      .


----------



## alanyan (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG, Awesome sigs!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Skylit (Aug 31, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh Kelsey.
> I've got six avatars, mostly Mukuro~<3



Taking. :ho


----------



## Sima (Aug 31, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> rep/cred



Taking this<33


----------



## Charizard (Aug 31, 2009)

mine.**


----------



## krome (Aug 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some KHR stuff <3
> 
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking    ~


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 31, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh Kelsey.
> I've got six avatars, mostly Mukuro~<3



Zoinkified. :WOW

Translation: reserving pl0x.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 31, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking                   .


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 31, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some KHR stuff <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it okay if you could give me the stocks for all of these (if possible)? I will rep.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 31, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh Kelsey.
> I've got six avatars, mostly Mukuro~<3



For these too


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2009)

cred + rep


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2009)

Do wannttttttttttttt


----------



## Izumi (Sep 1, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> cred + rep



Reserving.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 1, 2009)

Taking this.

Repped ya and i'll cred you when i use it


----------



## Emily (Sep 1, 2009)

Rep/cred is appreciated, but optional.


----------



## pfft (Sep 1, 2009)

lulz omg tuxedo mask! 



what is the original stock for this?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2009)

taking                        :3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 1, 2009)

Curse you Fox


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Mai (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



omg, taking. 
will rep after the 24-hour thing


----------



## Morphine (Sep 1, 2009)

Emily said:


> Rep/cred is appreciated, but optional.



taking this <33


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## chauronity (Sep 1, 2009)

Emily said:


> Rep/cred is appreciated, but optional.



Merci beaucoup, impressionnant conception =)


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 1, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>





Mine


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2009)

Vegeta is mine.


----------



## Emily (Sep 1, 2009)

chauronity said:


> Merci beaucoup, impressionnant conception =)



Err, thank you!



pfft said:


> what is the original stock for this?





There you go.


----------



## Berry (Sep 1, 2009)

This is mine now, Cheers fox!


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 1, 2009)

Yoink.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Sep 1, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Tuan (Sep 1, 2009)

me want >:]


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 1, 2009)

Random avas and sets.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miku Hatsune (Sep 1, 2009)

Ally said:


> Random avas and sets.



ill take the first one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2009)

Ally said:


> Random avas and sets.



Taking this. <333 Rep coming in a bit.


----------



## Lust (Sep 1, 2009)

Taking this <3 Rep and Cred


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2009)

cred and rep ^^


----------



## αce (Sep 1, 2009)

Ally said:


> Random avas and sets.



Taking Sasuke avy.


----------



## Lust (Sep 1, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> cred and rep ^^



Reserving~~

*if I don't use this in 48 hours, you can use it*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Stock please?


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 1, 2009)

Both mine  two reps coming your way.


----------



## Emily (Sep 1, 2009)

Please rep if taking, credit still optional.


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 1, 2009)

Ally said:


> [



Badass, I want it.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 1, 2009)

Where's the Code Geass stuff?  WTB ^_^


----------



## Sima (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking  <33


----------



## Nicola (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



I'll reserve these two. xD


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> [
> rep if taking, credit is optional~



taking this one


----------



## krome (Sep 1, 2009)

Taking   ~


----------



## Sake (Sep 1, 2009)

Ally said:


> Random avas and sets.



Taking Ai. <3


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Free transparent sigs_


----------



## Alice (Sep 1, 2009)

Leftovers, rep if taking


----------



## Alice (Sep 1, 2009)

Leftovers, rep if taking :3


----------



## Pixie (Sep 1, 2009)

Alice said:


> Leftovers, rep if taking



taking <333


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 1, 2009)

Ally said:


> Random avas and sets.



taking this one :3


----------



## Pixie (Sep 1, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Alice said:


> Leftovers, rep if taking :3



im taking this thanks


----------



## Zach (Sep 1, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> cred and rep ^^



Taking Aizen.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks <3


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



This is mine~ <3


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2009)

shit  toke em'

well ... 
do want.


----------



## Mish (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


Taking this~


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking.  Will rep after I spread.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



I'll be taking crazy miku.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 2, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Free transparent sigs_



Taken, rep distributed.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 2, 2009)

free undertaker gif set


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)

^ Taking Undertaker set 

Will rep when I'm unsealed


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 2, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Free transparent sigs_




Taking the Sakura and Ino! +reps.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)

Credit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

this plz


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 2, 2009)

Taking this one, will cred. 

EDIT: And rep when I can. :33


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 2, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Stock please?



Here you go...


----------



## Izumi (Sep 2, 2009)

Taking.


----------



## Pixie (Sep 2, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~




I'll take tifa :3 
rep when i can xP


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2009)

Gokudera!  Taken <3


----------



## yes (Sep 2, 2009)

Credit. Rep is optional.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 2, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Credit. Rep is optional.




takiiiiiiiiiiiiiing <333


----------



## Muse (Sep 2, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Credit. Rep is optional.



Taking, rep and cred<3


----------



## yes (Sep 2, 2009)

Credit. Rep is optional <333


----------



## yes (Sep 2, 2009)

Credit. Rep is optional. <333


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2009)

Rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## Sake (Sep 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Mine. <33333


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine. <333333 Will rep after cockblock'


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 2, 2009)

Taking. 

cred needed?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2009)

^nope


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

Will rep! (if I haven't already)

Can you resize it smaller plz?


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 2, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Mish (Sep 2, 2009)

Miku Avy's, Just rep credit is optional.


----------



## firefist (Sep 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Bayonetta set_


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 2, 2009)

Mish said:


> Miku Avy's, Just rep credit is optional.



mineeeeeeeee


----------



## Emily (Sep 2, 2009)

Please rep if taking ♥


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2009)

Rep.







Lovely smudging, taking.


Also taking.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 2, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking ♥



Taking the kidd ava. + reps for you.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

Do want <3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking ♥



Not taking but can I have the stock to the Starfighter pic? . Or is it just out of the Comic?


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 2, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Credit. Rep is optional. <333



Mine 

Will rep tomorrow/in two days.


----------



## krome (Sep 2, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Taking.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2009)

sweets said:


> Will rep! (if I haven't already)
> 
> Can you resize it smaller plz?





That good, if not, specific dimensions?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)

Supply some Kizaru and I'll make your rep feel good


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

Raiden said:


> That good, if not, specific dimensions?



yups. :3 Thank you


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 2, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking ♥



I'll use it


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 2, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Credit. Rep is optional.



lols taking the pink one.


Taking these two, will cred you Cristal <33


----------



## Sunako (Sep 2, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Taking


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 2, 2009)

I got bored and started to make avatars; I have too many awesome fanarts lying around. Rep and credit are optional but both are appreciated. <3


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Sep 2, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> I got bored and started to make avatars; I have too many awesome fanarts lying around. Rep and credit are optional but both are appreciated. <3



Taking the dude with the hat/cig. +reps


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Credit



Fuck yes so mine

Olivia


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Supply some Kizaru and I'll make your rep feel good



go crazy


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Taking the dude with the hat/cig. +reps



I could resize it for you if you like.


----------



## yes (Sep 2, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Mine
> 
> Will rep tomorrow/in two days.



no need for rep, sweetheart. :] <333


----------



## Nicola (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's an old set that I made a few months ago that I feel like giving away... xD 

Please rep if taking.  Credit would be nice since it's a set and all, but it's definitely not necessarily. <3


----------



## Pixie (Sep 2, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine. <33333 Couldn't resist.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


MY L AVAY
will rep later


----------



## krome (Sep 2, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Mine~


----------



## Innocence (Sep 2, 2009)

mine, will rep


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 2, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> I could resize it for you if you like.



Nah it's fine.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 2, 2009)

Mish said:


> Miku Avy's, Just rep credit is optional.




Taken, rep distributed.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2009)

Lil' brats taking all of the sas-kay avys 



+rep is mandatory, cred if ya want...


----------



## Kairi (Sep 2, 2009)

Rep if taken, credit is appreciated but _not_ necessary.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 2, 2009)

Rep if taken, credit is appreciated but _not_ necessary.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 3, 2009)

Rep, Credit not necessary.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 3, 2009)

cred and rep


----------



## Kiki (Sep 3, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Rep if taken, credit is appreciated but _not_ necessary.





Kairi said:


> Rep, Credit not necessary.



Taking. 
+rep
I'll use it now. <3


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess I'll take this.


----------



## Mai (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Mine


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 3, 2009)

Starr said:


> Lil' brats taking all of the sas-kay avys
> 
> 
> 
> +rep is mandatory, cred if ya want...




taking! thx


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 3, 2009)

Credit and rep are both optional.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 3, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Credit and rep are both optional.




taken                  ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2009)

Mai said:


> Team 7 avatars
> 
> 
> rep, cred is optional :3



Taking sauce.



Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking Sephiroth.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 3, 2009)

Tsuna . Taken <3


----------



## Mish (Sep 3, 2009)

Starr said:


> Lil' brats taking all of the sas-kay avys
> 
> 
> +rep is mandatory, cred if ya want...



taking this


----------



## Pixie (Sep 3, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Mozu (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, hello mastermind  Thanks DK.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 3, 2009)

for whoever wants them


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 3, 2009)

Rep and credit are both optional, thnx.


----------



## Pixie (Sep 3, 2009)

some cosplay avys <33




rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## FLUFFY G (Sep 3, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> for whoever wants them




I'll take em.

+reps and cred.


----------



## kaspinio (Sep 3, 2009)

Starr said:


> +rep is mandatory, cred if ya want...



takin  +rep


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 3, 2009)

rep is not needed, credit is a must


----------



## Sake (Sep 3, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> rep is not needed, credit is a must



Taking this. :3


----------



## Mαri (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking these two  .


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 3, 2009)

Raiden said:


> ^nope



taking this ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Rep and credit are both optional, thnx.



Mine.


----------



## Sima (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> some cosplay avys <33
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional



Will take<3


----------



## Sunako (Sep 3, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Rep and credit are both optional, thnx.



Taking this. Stock please :3 ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



Taking Bernie! RIP

+reps.. well I was gonna.. lol


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2009)

Will rep and cred. <3
Any reps I haven't given, message me'


----------



## Pixie (Sep 3, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Red Version (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking Naruto/Sasuke one.
+ Rep Coming ^_^


----------



## Red Version (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Sasuke! ^_^


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


 
taking faye. will rep later.


----------



## Kiki (Sep 3, 2009)

Forgot this sig.



Rep and cred. <3


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 3, 2009)

Will cred.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2009)

*Red dump*















Usual rep & cred.


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



taking sauce ~


----------



## krome (Sep 3, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Rep and credit are both optional, thnx.



Taking.


----------



## On and On (Sep 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Tsunade and Jiraiya  Thanks


----------



## Zach (Sep 3, 2009)

ngure said:


> Rep, no credit needed. <3


Taking 


Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking Ulq


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2009)

Credit


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 3, 2009)

ngure said:


> Random avatars I found from long LONG ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are all 100x100 icons resized


----------



## Nami (Sep 3, 2009)

Taking              .


----------



## Kiki (Sep 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> these are all 100x100 icons resized



You can't resize old avatars? My bad. I'll delete the post.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 3, 2009)

No no, you don't have to since you aren't asking for rep or credit. Just pointing it out.


----------



## yes (Sep 3, 2009)

reserving~


----------



## Rika (Sep 4, 2009)

^ OMG so cute. Do you have a Yoko one?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 4, 2009)

*^ here ya go


*


----------



## Rika (Sep 4, 2009)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *^ here ya go
> 
> 
> *



Oh my gosh, mine. 

Will cred. Rep when cockblock is over, sorry. Thanks so much. pek


----------



## Raikage (Sep 4, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Rep. Credit is optional.



taking, rep incoming.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 4, 2009)

Credit and rep are both optional (but credit would be wonderful <3)~


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2009)

mienorz <333333333333


----------



## Pixie (Sep 4, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



taking the naruto and sasuke one


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine. .....


----------



## Tuan (Sep 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



all mine >=] 
rep when i can kitty!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



mine, I LOST ALL MY NARU STUUUUUUUF  so I start over


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 4, 2009)

Starr said:


> Lil' brats taking all of the sas-kay avys
> 
> 
> 
> +rep is mandatory, cred if ya want...


call itachi


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> [
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional~




Mine


----------



## Emily (Sep 4, 2009)

Please rep if taking, no credit needed.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 4, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking, no credit needed.



Mine


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 4, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



taking the third one


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2009)

Set of signatures.

Rep must, credit is optional~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking Aang.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking, no credit needed.



reserving last one.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 4, 2009)

Both cred and rep are optional.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be taking this. Original stock?


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 4, 2009)

taking this. +rep coming your way.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 4, 2009)

Raiden said:


> I'll be taking this. Original stock?



Here you go:


----------



## Dash (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Usual rep & cred.



Taking, repped.


----------



## Ghai (Sep 4, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Taking the last one. And repping of course


----------



## Alice (Sep 4, 2009)

rep if taking


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking both if you don't mind. +reps

Do you want cred?


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 4, 2009)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> Taking the last one. And repping of course



I think it has already been taken by zwinkycandy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2009)

@Zebra guy:

It's optional. I don't mind.




Alice said:


> rep if taking



Taking these.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 4, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



Takin bottom left


----------



## Pixie (Sep 4, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## yes (Sep 4, 2009)

Cred only, rep is optional. :] <3333


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2009)

Ally said:


> Both cred and rep are optional.



taking SasuHina


----------



## yes (Sep 4, 2009)

cred only, rep is optional :] <33333


----------



## yes (Sep 4, 2009)

Cred. Rep not necessary <3333


----------



## pfft (Sep 4, 2009)

i like this one, but i probably wont use it so someone else can have it just saying... i like it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



I'll be taking Yoko.


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Mine~


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## yes (Sep 4, 2009)

pfft said:


> i like this one, but i probably wont use it so someone else can have it just saying... i like it.



 thanks, nice to know someone likes at least one of my avy's.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 4, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Cred only, rep is optional. :] <3333



I love all of them, and especially these two! Reserving


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Cred only, rep is optional. :] <3333


 
Reserving.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 4, 2009)

Cristal said:


> cred only, rep is optional :] <33333



This one too, if you don´t mind


----------



## Suzie (Sep 4, 2009)

*cred is a must
rep is optional*


----------



## yes (Sep 4, 2009)

Ally said:


> This one too, if you don?t mind



oh not at all, dear. i wouldn't mind even if you took all of them.  I'm not going to use them, anyway~


----------



## Charizard (Sep 4, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Credit and rep are both optional (but credit would be wonderful <3)~



mine.**


----------



## Izumi (Sep 4, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> *cred is a must
> rep is optional*



Reserving. <3


----------



## Tuan (Sep 4, 2009)

taking


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2009)

i'll be taking this.+rep will be given .


----------



## Mish (Sep 5, 2009)

Cristal said:


> cred only, rep is optional :] <33333



I'll take these.


----------



## Pixie (Sep 5, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2009)

Rep


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh thats fucking mint, taken :ho.
*
Stock Pleasee?*


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking   ~ Will rep when I can.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine fuckers.


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



mine plzzzzzz

cant rep the now, but will soon as.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 5, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep if taking





Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Reserving these.  <3 Gotta spread some rep, though~


----------



## Morphine (Sep 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


thanks <3333333


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 5, 2009)

Cred plz, rep is not necessary


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

Imageshack is down, so reupping avatars via tinypic ;
mainly bleach avs, rep if taking / cred optional


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

(Cont.) Rep if taking / cred optional


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 5, 2009)

taking this one


----------



## Sima (Sep 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Imageshack is down, so reupping avatars via tinypic ;
> mainly bleach avs, rep if taking / cred optional



Mine, GinMatsupek


----------



## Uffie (Sep 5, 2009)

taking


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Mine.        :3


----------



## Higawa (Sep 5, 2009)

Some Tsuna avas





rep pls

cred is optional


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2009)

Taken     .


----------



## Uffie (Sep 5, 2009)

random shit, you know how it goes :3


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> random shit, you know how it goes :3



Mine.     :3


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> (Cont.) Rep if taking / cred optional



Gotta take my man Maes!

Now if only I had a good sig.


----------



## Krix (Sep 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> random shit, you know how it goes :3



L/Misa one is minee


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Imageshack is down, so reupping avatars via tinypic ;
> mainly bleach avs, rep if taking / cred optional



Taking. :3


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Imageshack is down, so reupping avatars via tinypic ;
> mainly bleach avs, rep if taking / cred optional



taking the t.A.T.u one


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> (Cont.) Rep if taking / cred optional



Mine <3


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> random shit, you know how it goes :3



I'd love this one, though I need a 125x125 version for use until I reach senior membership status.  v_v;


----------



## yes (Sep 5, 2009)

^ Here ya go, sweetie.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 5, 2009)

Cristal said:


> ^ Here ya go, sweetie.



Thanks Cristal. ^_^


----------



## Tuan (Sep 5, 2009)

try making a few avi , found out that i pretty much suck at it :/ just rep is fine


----------



## yes (Sep 5, 2009)

Matt Perry said:


> Thanks Cristal. ^_^



no problem, dear. :]


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine plz :3 reps and such later <3


----------



## Yeobo (Sep 5, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> try making a few avi , found out that i pretty much suck at it :/ just rep is fine



Taking, thanks~


----------



## Pixie (Sep 5, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 5, 2009)

Token :3 Will rep again later


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> random shit, you know how it goes :3



Taking    ~


----------



## Death Note (Sep 5, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Some Tsuna avas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_These are mine._


----------



## On and On (Sep 5, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



taking asuka


----------



## Mozu (Sep 6, 2009)

damn comedian


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> try making a few avi , found out that i pretty much suck at it :/ just rep is fine
> 
> 
> [



I'll be taking these two. 

Rep for about 2K me thinks. That should make up for the work you put into both.


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

hey i want this... what do i have to do?


----------



## Sine (Sep 6, 2009)

just rep


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

ok; also who the fuck is it? is it that girl who raiden always uses in their ava sig's? and by that I mean the other avy of yours on the left... the vocaloid bitch? 

and i want to have it but i dont want to use it right now... but i rep you now anyways i guess.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 6, 2009)

^ I think her name is Miku Hatsune or something like that


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

^ oh i see thanks hisagi... and is that fucking angel in your ava?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 6, 2009)

got that right. David fucking Boreanaz


----------



## Izumi (Sep 6, 2009)

Taking before anyone else.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Mai (Sep 6, 2009)

rep and cred (:


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 6, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred (:



Taking the smoker chick.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 6, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred (:


Reserving these two avys.


----------



## Mai (Sep 6, 2009)

rep only (:


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone got any 150x200 avatars that they're giving away?


----------



## Sima (Sep 6, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



omg, deffinately taking these.


----------



## Mish (Sep 6, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep only (:



Taking this **


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 6, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep only (:


 Taking.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 6, 2009)

Roka said:


> Anyone got any 150x200 avatars that they're giving away?



I do have one Kakashi avatar Roka that I was saving for when I win MoTM.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

Senior only
Rep and Cred are a must
No nulls


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Senior only
> Rep and Cred are a must
> No nulls


taking the naruto and sasuke one and the pain one <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

No your not. You can only take one, and your not a senior member. Good day.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 6, 2009)

Gah, the KillerB and Tobi are awesome. Wish I was a senior.


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 6, 2009)

*rep if taking; cred is optional*

​


----------



## Sunako (Sep 6, 2009)

Taking this (:


----------



## Mozu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Tuan (Sep 6, 2009)

rep


----------



## Pixie (Sep 6, 2009)

just some cosplay avys;




rep if taking, credit is optional


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 6, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep and cred (:



Reserving this one.


----------



## firefist (Sep 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Vader set (sig is senior member size)_ 








rep if taking please, dont need credit.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 6, 2009)

*Taking<333*


----------



## Emily (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> No your not. You can only take one, and your not a senior member. Good day.



Can't they like, resize them to non-senior size? I don't understand your mind Mister, but on another hand I'm not taking your avatars.
__________________




Please rep if taking, no credit needed.


----------



## Krix (Sep 6, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking, no credit needed.




mine :3 <3333333


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> just some cosplay avys;



Taking this! I love it!


----------



## Sunako (Sep 6, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> just some cosplay avys;
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is optional



Do want.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2009)

Mish said:


> Miku Avy's, Just rep credit is optional.




taking this <3333


----------



## Juli (Sep 6, 2009)

Taking..


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 6, 2009)

will rep & cred. <3

I might still owe you some reps, Dizzy - from the other day, so please tell me if I do~


----------



## Emily (Sep 6, 2009)

please rep if taking ♥


----------



## Nicola (Sep 6, 2009)

Emily said:


> Please rep if taking, credit is optional.



I dunno why I never took this, but... I'm taking it now. 



Emily said:


> please rep if taking ♥



..and I'll take this as well. <3 I'll rep you two times.  I hope you don't mind waiting for teh reps, though.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 6, 2009)

Taking reped u!


----------



## Emily (Sep 6, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> ..and I'll take this as well. <3 I'll rep you two times.  I hope you don't mind waiting for teh reps, though.



Sure, no problem


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

and here i was expecting sookeh!  

and wasnt/isnt setoshi using it!?!?!? !


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

for like 2 seconds


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

dave giving away eric.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Yαriko (Sep 6, 2009)

is this ami james?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

^ lol wat


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 6, 2009)

i wanted to know who's the guy in that ava

taken anyway


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

That's The Rock


----------



## Fuse (Sep 6, 2009)

Calling Dibs.


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

MINE PLEASE DAVE  

what do i have to do for you?


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

just a rep


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

i have to spread for you  but i will get you. on the flipside


----------



## KohZa (Sep 6, 2009)

i'm taking this.use for profile picture .rep will be given .


----------



## Kiki (Sep 6, 2009)

Curious:

Does anyone have any Ponyo/Sosuke Ava?

Or just Ponyo?


----------



## Damaris (Sep 7, 2009)

Decided to mess around with some ava's today. Found out I'm not too good at it. 
I figured I'd just put up what I made here and see what y'all think. Rep if you take any.


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2009)

rep plz, cred is not necessary :3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> 3



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred is not necessary :3



taking the dude with the purple eyes


----------



## Mai (Sep 7, 2009)

rep only :3


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 7, 2009)

this plz


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep only :3



Taking this :3


----------



## Emily (Sep 7, 2009)

please rep if taking, no credit needed.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred is not necessary :3



taking this one.


----------



## Emily (Sep 7, 2009)

please rep, no cred.​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2009)

dont think this is taken


----------



## Nicola (Sep 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred is not necessary :3



IchiRuki! 

Taking. <3 Will rep once cockblock ends~


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking. :ho


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 7, 2009)

*Giving these away*


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking this one, if it's not in use, since it's been a while.

Or this one, which ever one.


----------



## yes (Sep 7, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep only :3



reserving this one, will rep~


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep plz, cred is not necessary :3



reserving <3

Any Soul Eater avs/sets, anyone?


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep only :3



Taking this! Give u rep!!!!


----------



## yes (Sep 7, 2009)

Lambdadelta said:


> Taking this! Give u rep!!!!



um, I already took the second one but that's fine you can have it.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine  +repz


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2009)

Emily said:


> please rep if taking, no credit needed.



Taking this epicness

+reps


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 7, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


>



taking the last one


----------



## Dragonpiece (Sep 7, 2009)

taking sasuke+reps


----------



## Pixie (Sep 7, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## yes (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



reserving the last one, will rep. :x


----------



## yes (Sep 7, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Cristal, how much do you want for your set? :3
> 
> BTW, I want this one



I don't think you can buy it off me.  unless you're secretly an admin and can give me an 150x200 avy then it's your's but other than that...


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

Must Rep no cred needed!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


taking the Kimi Thx


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Rep, and credit on the way. ;3


----------



## yes (Sep 7, 2009)

V.1


V.2



Credit only, rep is optional~


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking V.1!


----------



## yes (Sep 7, 2009)

remember to credit.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

I was gonna rep u. But how do i give cred?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 7, 2009)

just put who made the set in your avatar

reference my sig


----------



## Kiki (Sep 7, 2009)

Emily said:


> please rep, no cred.​


 Taking the first one. <3 Repping.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

Done! Does any one have a Chad(Tales of Eternia) set? Will rep and cred!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 7, 2009)

credit/rep


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking grimjaw one(sig and ava)! Rep and cred!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 7, 2009)

I dont take nulls


----------



## Mozu (Sep 7, 2009)

I rep'd ya so don't kill 'em let the kid be.


----------



## yes (Sep 7, 2009)

Cristal said:


> V.1
> 
> 
> V.2
> ...



I guess Lambdadelta isn't using this anymore after using it for like two seconds.  so if you want it go ahead and take it~


----------



## Mαri (Sep 7, 2009)

Somebody is ava/set crazy today  .


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 7, 2009)

*rep and credit if taking*


----------



## Pixie (Sep 7, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Mαri (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Reserving  .

Will use tomorrow or so  .


----------



## krome (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking   ~ Will rep when I can.


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Reserving these.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Do want~ must spread first


----------



## Tuan (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



mine <3
fawwwr


----------



## Calm (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Can i reserve this?

In return for signature usage (can be changed/bordered if requested)



Kinda tricky to balance size/quality without mod's coming after you...


----------



## Yeobo (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Cute. <33 /takeage


----------



## Nicola (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Taking these.


----------



## Calm (Sep 7, 2009)

Alice said:


> rep and cred appreciated :3





kettel said:


> moar.



I'll be taking these(willl rep)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 7, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> ​


Whoever took these are lucky.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2009)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Vader set (sig is senior member size)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 7, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Senior only
> Rep and Cred are a must
> No nulls


Requesting for stocks


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking Kakashi and requesting stock for Naruto and Kakashi. Repped


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Sep 7, 2009)

Rep and credit please. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Sep 7, 2009)

Continued : 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Sep 7, 2009)

And finally: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 8, 2009)

please rep ; credit optional


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> please rep ; credit optional



Mine 

Rep


----------



## kaspinio (Sep 8, 2009)

takin, love deadmau5 <3 + reps


----------



## Tyranisoar (Sep 8, 2009)

Taking this


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 8, 2009)

rep please ; cred optional


----------



## Mαri (Sep 8, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Continued :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


taking the red girl with pigtails

rep or cred Ziggy?


----------



## Dango (Sep 8, 2009)

practice.


----------



## Sima (Sep 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> rep please ; cred optional



Chuuuu, mine.


----------



## Mia (Sep 8, 2009)

just 2


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Rep and credit please.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 Taking.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Random avy's_ 











*Spoiler*: _Star wars_ 














Credit plz


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 8, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> requesting stock for Naruto and Kakashi.



stock: x; x


yes, please


----------



## Morphine (Sep 8, 2009)

Raiden said:


> \
> 
> \




mine mine mine <333333333


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dango said:


> practice.



taking the first one


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 

















rep&cred


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 8, 2009)

*rep & credit*


naruto


hatsune miku


toradora


code geass


----------



## Mozu (Sep 8, 2009)

Will rep for stock 

Also, who is this exactly?


----------



## Sunako (Sep 8, 2009)

Taking this~


----------



## Kisuke (Sep 8, 2009)

got bored so did these.






Rep, credit optional but liked


----------



## Pixie (Sep 8, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine plz


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Do want *reps*


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Reserving these two


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Mine.        :3


----------



## April (Sep 8, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> toradora



Taking this one, will rep/cred. :3

Requesting for stock, too.


----------



## Rori (Sep 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> please rep ; credit optional



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


Taking.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 8, 2009)

Imma take this. :3 Will rep you as soon as I can~ <3


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 8, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> code geass



Taking           .


----------



## Pixie (Sep 8, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 8, 2009)

^ this plz 

Dizzy: Will rep after cockblock


----------



## krome (Sep 8, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Mine~


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 8, 2009)

Requesting for stocks


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 8, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> stock: x; x
> 
> 
> 
> yes, please


Thx for the stocks and what keyword do you type in the search engine for such nice pics ?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> please rep ; credit optional



Taking Zanpakuto spirit. Bane said I could use it. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Mai (Sep 9, 2009)

rep~


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep~



Taking loli-licker.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Do want *reps*



You bastard, I wanted that one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Senior only
> Rep and Cred are a must
> No nulls



Taking Naruto and Sasuke, and Tobi.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Credit plz



dont think anyone claimed this?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

rep;credit


----------



## Pixie (Sep 9, 2009)

rep if taking, credit is optional~


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~



Reserving this as well. 
+Reps


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine +rep in 24 hours.

Gave out to much sorry


----------



## Mozu (Sep 9, 2009)

Izumi, you can't reserve 3 avis.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 9, 2009)

Mai said:


> rep~



this is mine <3


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 9, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> rep if taking, credit is optional~


Taking. pek


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Izumi, you can't reserve 3 avis.



Pshh.  Fine, fixed.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 9, 2009)

just cred


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2009)

Yamamoto or/and Hibari stuff, anyone?


----------



## Mozu (Sep 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Pshh.  Fine, fixed.





Mine baby. :ho


----------



## Nami (Sep 9, 2009)

Reserving these.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 9, 2009)

Rep if taken.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

Remember
people can reserve as much as they want
but if they aren't using it in 24 hours its free to take again


----------



## April (Sep 9, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> rep;credit



Stock plz. I'll rep.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2009)

Any Vagabond avatars/sets?


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 9, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Rep if taken.



I´ll take this.

@April: Do you mind telling me what anime your aig/ava is from? I´m seeing pics of those characters everywhere, but I never got to know which anime it is.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

^ Toradora


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 9, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> ^ Toradora



Thank you!


----------



## Mozu (Sep 9, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Remember
> people can reserve as much as they want
> but if they aren't using it in 24 hours its free to take again



Oh is that it 

Pirate Hisa is after your jewels folks


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

hide yer cherry maidens to


----------

